# SLA017 Owner Thread



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm currently on my way home with a box containing my SLA017. 

Pictures soon...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The box is like any other white box Seiko....













except that the paper is made in China

The inner box is a little more special being like a GS blue...








Inside is the prize...







The watch exposed...




















The metallic keeper is black anodised...







Wrist shots













Lume is intense








I know I'd prefer this on the metal band but am a bit nervous about messing it up atm. Very comfortable but strap end is very long would be my only negative. A divers extension supplementary strap would have been better imo.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Can't believe it!
Congratulations man!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Now I see what you've done with the title. You must be the first to get one, so OWNER is the correct tread title


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Can you confirm lug width is indeed 19mm? Thanks


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Toshk said:


> An you confirm lug width is indeed 19mm? Thanks


Confirmed.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Love the way the dial and crystal play with the light. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It's an easy watch to love. The size is fantastic. The bezel is buttery smooth as is the hand winding with the crown. The dial sunburst is amazing. It's an end game watch for sure.


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

VERY nice!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

zuiko said:


> Confirmed.


Thanks. Fat spring bars?


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

My favorite Seiko from their current line of watches. Especially bc of the size, drilled lugs and timeless design. Congrats!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

congrats!!
still waiting for the call


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> congrats!!
> still waiting for the call


I think there'll be many phones ringing tomorrow and many new owners very very soon.

I know it's honeymoon talk but seriously Seiko got it right the first time with the 62MAS. It is a shame that this is LE. It's a model Seiko could easily sell for years to many new happy owners. The 39.mm size is absolutely perfect and a very welcome change from all the larger Seiko divers.

To all those waiting for the call I can tell you that in person it's even better than the pictures. A watch that is truly mesmerising.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats and thanks for the pics, I'm eagerly awaiting the call too, eta in my neck of the woods is late June early July. 

What are your thoughts the bracelet, in particular the end link fit ? I know you haven't touched the bracelet yet but a pic would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jan 29, 2015)

zuiko said:


> The box is like any other white box Seiko....
> View attachment 12062618
> View attachment 12062626
> 
> ...


Looks super awesome! Congrats and Wear it in good health bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting bracelet review 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchSabi (Jun 6, 2017)

Great looking watch! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Jus mine opinion.
Pretty much underwhelming to me..love Seiko but this is just blah...

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

SLA017 gets released:
39% love it
30% think it is too expensive
30% are only interested in bracelet and clasp
1% dislikes it
... I like it and hope to see a regular/mass production in the future!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Seikogi said:


> SLA017 gets released:
> 39% love it
> 30% think it is too expensive
> 30% are only interested in bracelet and clasp
> ...


I love it but not $4,000 much 
$1000 yes.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

chuasam said:


> I love it but not $4,000 much
> $1000 yes.


I would agree if it would have been a regular edition. But since its that iconic and very limited (2000 pieces) I think its okay. Honestly, there are thousands of Seiko fans/collectors worldwide who are willing to buy it.
(fictive example) Assuming it would cost "only" 1,5k new, I believe you could resell it for over 5k since the demand would be huge and many of us would grab it at that price point while only 2000 are available in total.

It would be a no brainer to release a reg edition sometime in the future priced near the MM300. They would cover people who love the MM300 but hate its size (me)


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Me as well. I think MM300 looks and is indeed better, but I refuse to wear 44mm watch. 

Received SKX013 today and absolutely loving it. Even on that plastic strap.


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

IMHO the most desirable diver out there. Couldn't take my eyes off it when I saw it in Basel. Congratulations!!!


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

loving it on day one...









The polish and attention to detail bring this up way over the usual Seiko. Anyone entertaining continued ideas of this being a $1k watch is being delusional imo.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

zuiko said:


> loving it on day one...
> 
> View attachment 12070410
> 
> ...


Well said, I had a look at one in Melbourne yesterday, and the quality is definitely better than the MM300. The bezel, the crystal and the dial in particular look like a much more expensive watch. Just can't get over the asking price of 5500 AUD here, so close to pulling the trigger though


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

View attachment 12070410


much better shot - i suspect this watch will photograph better in softer indirect light - looks like the details are in the finishing.

Eagerly waiting to see one mounted on bracelet


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice watch. 🤙


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Jealous AF!!! How much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Beautiful reinterpretation of one of my favorite watches. Two niggles:

1. I don't like how the indices are pushed to the center of the dial to line up with the date window. At this price point, they should've created a bigger date disk. My Oris ProPilot is about $1500 list and has a custom date wheel, which was one of the main reasons why I chose it over other excellent pilot watches (Stowa, Sinn, IWC).

2. I don't like the rounded corners of the indices. Maybe that is a function of the indices being raised out of the dial rather than applied, but I'd rather have indices with sharp corners like on the original (and the MWW homage).

Here is the new one (pics from the web):










And the original for comparison:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Another image


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 12072122
> 
> Another image


Keep em coming!! That's one of the best photos of the watch I've seen so far and it is probably much more representative of what it looks like in real life than the press renderings and the horrible BaselWorld photos. As a prospective owner of this model I am so excited and I now have absolutely zero hesitations of paying the price for one of these. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Keep em coming!! That's one of the best photos of the watch I've seen so far and it is probably much more representative of what it looks like in real life than the press renderings and the horrible BaselWorld photos. As a prospective owner of this model I am so excited and I now have absolutely zero hesitations of paying the price for one of these. Thanks for the photos!


Couldn't agree more. Now we are getting closer to what it looks like in real life. Although I was only allowed to see it and not handle it, it's clear to me why this watch is twice the price of the MM300. 
What a nice picture!!!

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

To OP, very nice indeed. |>


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Photo Bracelet Please


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This is not the place to voice your dissenting views as to the aesthetics or value of this watch. Kindly take them elsewhere, the rest of us are only here for the photos and not to scroll down pages and pages of personal opinions.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats! Looking forward to getting mine in 3 weeks. 
more car shots please!


----------



## Inthezone (Nov 6, 2016)

Agreed. It's beautiful, but also priced for perfection.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Sometimes, Seiko pushes out some turds. Not this time; not to me, anyway.


----------



## Niclasnice (Sep 4, 2015)

Cool!!!!

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Metal bracelet... this was more difficult than it should have been. The endlink has an awkward shape that meant it got caught/jammed and required some real thinking to remove and put back. This resulted in a small barely visible bend in the bracelet springbar area. It can be buffed to smooth if I take the bracelet out but I won't bother anytime soon.









Clasp

















































End link









































I am a bracelet person by nature and I'll leave this one this way for daily wear. I have another coming which I'll leave on strap.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice!!! You must be the first, are you happy with it? Worth the price of admission? I wish this wasn't a LE


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Huge congrats!!! Totally awesome watch:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

poverty! The bracelet is almost as good as the seiko sumo. I don't understand and I don't understand why this watch is 2x more expensive than sbdx001 (MM300) Seiko didn't try...!
In my opinion this watch should not cost more than max 2500$. Seiko was too pricey


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Beautiful watch!! I think / hope mine is coming in about a month time... Is the strap a rubber strap or a silicone band?


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

riorio said:


> Beautiful watch!! I think / hope mine is coming in about a month time... Is the strap a rubber strap or a silicone band?


Silicone, comfortable, but abit of a lint magnet.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

burns78 said:


> poverty! The bracelet is almost as good as the seiko sumo. I don't understand and I don't understand why this watch is 2x more expensive than sbdx001 (MM300) Seiko didn't try...!
> In my opinion this watch should not cost more than max 2500$. Seiko was too pricey


I had a look at one, and next to my MM300, the crown, bezel, crystal and dial are all better finished and of a higher quality. Add in the LE status, I think the Japanese list price of 30% premium over the MM300 is fair. I didn't pull the trigger on one, as the mark up here in Australia is a much bigger premium


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> I had a look at one, and next to my MM300, the crown, bezel, crystal and dial are all better finished and of a higher quality. Add in the LE status, I think the Japanese list price of 30% premium over the MM300 is fair. I didn't pull the trigger on one, as the mark up here in Australia is a much bigger premium


I have sbdx001 for 1800euro and sla015 for 2300euro. Also LE 200 pieces. I still do not share your opinion. SLA017=3600euro/2000 pieces. At this price Seiko could give a chronometer certificate. Still a box of china


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

burns78 said:


> I have sbdx001 for 1800euro and sla015 for 2300euro. Also LE 200 pieces. I still do not share your opinion. SLA017=3600euro/2000 pieces. At this price Seiko could give a chronometer certificate. Still a box of china


You are acting all John Snow on us now. COSC only certifies Swiss made. And the SBDX001 price isn't €1800 in EU.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

yonsson said:


> You are acting all John Snow on us now. COSC only certifies Swiss made. And the SBDX001 price isn't €1800 in EU.


I know ... I could write GS standard certificate for 8l35 in LE SLA017


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

burns78 said:


> I have sbdx001 for 1800euro and sla015 for 2300euro. Also LE 200 pieces. I still do not share your opinion. SLA017=3600euro/2000 pieces. At this price Seiko could give a chronometer certificate. Still a box of china


The prices you are quoting are based on market variance, for whatever reason Seiko is charging a lot more for market outside of Japan, here in Australia the SBDX017 is 3400 AUD and SLA017 is 5500 AUD, way too big a variance. In Japan however, the difference is only 30%

I will agree that at the prices you quoted, and the official price here in Australia, it is too expensive, but in Japan's home market, the difference is I think reasonable


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

burns78 said:


> I know ... I could write GS standard certificate for 8l35 in LE SLA017


Just run it in for a few weeks then leave it to a watchmaker and he will regulate it to -2/+2 for €30, I don't see the point of certification to be honest. The 2000 SEIKO buyers who will buy it already knows the movement is great despite the +15/-10 specification.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks especially sharp on the bracelet. I am quite jealous.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I have one pre-ordered, now I really cannot wait! The watch is absolutely stunning, and I've no doubt the fit and finish is consistent with the price.

I have my pre-order through Timeless Luxury, and Dan is stating early July for fulfillment. This is getting to be a crazy difficult wait, I want mine so badly especially after viewing these gorgeous pics!

I can appreciate the apprehension in how this watch is being priced, but you guys have to remember that fit and finish is a different concept from raw technical specs, and from what I'm seeing / reading / hearing, the SLA017 has a very high level of fit and finish befitting of its price. This is a higher end watch than even the SBDX017, on top of it being an LE. Now if it's not worth it for you, that's fine, but it's damn sure worth it to me and plenty of other people.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

burns78 said:


> I have sbdx001 for 1800euro and sla015 for 2300euro. Also LE 200 pieces. I still do not share your opinion. SLA017=3600euro/2000 pieces. At this price Seiko could give a chronometer certificate. Still a box of china


They seemed to have no problem selling out quickly.... C'est la vie.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> This is not the place to voice your dissenting views as to the aesthetics or value of this watch. Kindly take them elsewhere, the rest of us are only here for the photos and not to scroll down pages and pages of personal opinions.


My apologies. Wish I could contribute a picture!  Wear them in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

zuiko thanks for the bracelet pictures, they match the ones yonsson shared weeks ago, silly me, I thought Seiko might finally up their bracelet game and surprise us with the final product. A little disappointing but looks solid in a SBBN015 Tuna bracelet way (miles above a Sumo bracelet imo). After wearing watches on SS bracelets only for over 30 yrs my bracelets don't see the light of day often.

A few of zuiko's pictures show the case finish better than any others I seen and if that's not a Zaratsu finish it's the next best thing. I know how our Australian WIS/brothers feel price wise, in Canada I had to pay $5280.CAD plus 13% tax. I'm confident this effort from Seiko will live up to my expectations and it was the crazy boxed sapphire that pushed me over the edge too.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

impalass said:


> zuiko thanks for the bracelet pictures, they match the ones yonsson shared weeks ago, silly me, I thought Seiko might finally up their bracelet game and surprise us with the final product. A little disappointing but looks solid in a SBBN015 Tuna bracelet way (miles above a Sumo bracelet imo). After wearing watches on SS bracelets only for over 30 yrs my bracelets don't see the light of day often.
> 
> A few of zuiko's pictures show the case finish better than any others I seen and if that's not a Zaratsu finish it's the next best thing. I know how our Australian WIS/brothers feel price wise, in Canada I had to pay $5280.CAD plus 13% tax. I'm confident this effort from Seiko will live up to my expectations and it was the crazy boxed sapphire that pushed me over the edge too.


I know this is the wrong thread for this and I'll compensate with good pics at the start of July, but:

With SEIKO and GS raising their prices like there is no tomorrow after GS started getting sold in USA, and now again with the GS/SEIKO separation they really need to up their game. It's simply not OK to release a €12000 GS diver with the now included stamped clasp.

The list price of a SBDX017 is OVER €3000 2017 where I live which is a +40% price increase in only 3 years for pretty much no true added value. That's the only reason why I have gone from buying 3 GS watches/year to none 2017. The best argument for SEIKO and GS is that they are great value compared to Swiss made, but if that stop, well then bye bye.

Regarding the price of the SLA017 (€3800): I'll let it slide just because it's a screwback 8L35 in 40mm, the dream combo. Any other combo and I would have thought the price to be insane.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

:-!....OP - thx for the update and new photographs, keep em coming


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! Looks beautiful. I didn't realize they were being released this early. I'm waiting on a sbdx019, but I guess the non JDM got released first.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

The dust will fall, the watch will sink much into value!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

burns78 said:


> The dust will fall, the watch will sink much into value!


Would you stop crapping on the OPs thread?

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations Zuiko. Enjoy it in the best of health.
This thread has a lot of envious responses.
For those thinking the price of this watch will drop over time, think again.
It's much to iconic, limited and collectible for it to happen regardless of your personal opinions.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing. Enjoy


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Zuiko, did you have a chance to check spring bars thickness? Thanks.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

jswing said:


> Would you stop crapping on the OPs thread?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Haha trolling a bit isn't he 

Love everything about the watch, I wish they made the regular version OR if they made a smaller version of the regular model they released, the one with monster style hands

WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Congrats,zuiko, what a great watch!!!

Thanks for sharing. Could you add some more pics on the bracelet, please? And maybe a size-comparison shot with another diver, please?
I would really appreciate, since I have an option on this watch but am not sure size-wise...

Cheers


----------



## sesh (Jun 10, 2017)

Big awesome watch. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sesh (Jun 10, 2017)

Where did you buy this. Any idea about UK price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sesh (Jun 10, 2017)

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Jus mine opinion.
> Pretty much underwhelming to me..love Seiko but this is just blah...
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


This watch is a faithful reproduction of the famous Seiko ref. 6217 diver from 1965, as well as a modern re-interpretation of the classic, with an updated design. This is the most anticipated Seiko watch of this year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sesh (Jun 10, 2017)

zuiko said:


> The box is like any other white box
> except that the paper is made in China
> 
> The inner box is a little more special being like a GS blue
> ...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It's a watch I know that's going to be hard to top for me but it's not a love at first sight watch tbh. It has its flaws and the dome sapphire is probably the biggest factor. It's very reflective; the crystal, the bezel, the dial are all shiny and the case and bracelet are all tool. It's a bit of a clash but I've warmed to it.

The best thing for me is the size and thickness. Its proportions are very traditional but some may find it small. The clasp belongs on a much bigger watch imo. It's totally not in keeping with the case size.

Enough words. Here's a couple of pics from today.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

zuiko you're killing me with your pics, lol. I'll be grinding my teeth till mine arrives, thanks for the share ! 

By the way I'm surprised the critics haven't complained about it not coming in a lacquered wooden box yet.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Oooh, that top car shot is exactly what I'm hoping to see. Looks lovely.

I think a brushed rehault would have brought balance to the watch. Dome +sunburst+glossy rehault is a big much.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

When i get mine a Isofrane will be waiting in the wings. Cant believe how awesome it looks in your pictures.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Zuiko, you have a lot of new watches that you seem to say are going to be hard for you to top... Yet you just keep buying more! 
Thanks for sharing the pics and your impressions. Looks great. I'm pleased to be making this my first and possibly my only (at least for a good long while) Seiko diver's watch in my collection.

I too am concerned about the stock strap being too long for someone with a thin wrist like my 6 1/8 incher. Sounds like there could be a bit much of annoying excess strap flopping around when snug fitted.

At least I too am a bracelet guy, so will tend to use that option. 
Did the watch happen to come with a spring bar tool?

Oh, and congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

impalass said:


> By the way I'm surprised the critics haven't complained about it not coming in a lacquered wooden box yet.


Of course we have. This is just not the thread to do so.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Zuiko, you have a lot of new watches that you seem to say are going to be hard for you to top... Yet you just keep buying more!
> Thanks for sharing the pics and your impressions. Looks great. I'm pleased to be making this my first and possibly my only (at least for a good long while) Seiko diver's watch in my collection.
> 
> I too am concerned about the stock strap being too long for someone with a thin wrist like my 6 1/8 incher. Sounds like there could be a bit much of annoying excess strap flopping around when snug fitted.
> ...


Buy a wjean 19mm waffle = problem solved.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

zuiko said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 12095858


Great photo - thx


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Fantastic Watch. Congratulations. The Legend Lives...62MAS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It's a great daily wearer. Would easily fit the one watch forever brief.

Another couple of photos. One in car shot with luminosity and the other right hand wear showing the bling factor reflectivity.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

the more I see this watch the more I'm convinced it's found that sweet spot between tool and something more elegant. The crystal doesn't distort the 5 min. indices nor dial within, when seen straight on, just gorgeous.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

zuiko said:


> Would easily fit the one watch forever brief.


I agree.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I love the watch! It looks really nice, well finished, and that lume is AWESOME!
The only niggling detail for me is that bracelet. The watch's price point puts it in around Omega territory, and the Omega bracelets look far better. Based on grand seiko everyone knows they're capable of an awesome bracelet, so they real should have delivered that with this. 
But hey, the watch should be enjoyed for years to come!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)

zuiko said:


> Confirmed.


What's the buckle size? 18mm or 16mm? Congratulations!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

yonsson said:


> Buy a wjean 19mm waffle = problem solved.


Yes I will probably get some sort of worthy after market strap for this watch.
I'm glad it comes with a bracelet though. It may not be a particularly great bracelet, but it is still a decent quality one from the looks of it. Always good to have that option. Too bad they're such a pain to reattach them to the watch once they're off.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Brilliant photos, thanks for sharing. Cant wait to pick mine up on the 9th July and get a few photos beside my 1966 one.


----------



## FatboySlin (Mar 20, 2013)

Great pictures, thanks! Any chance you can snap a photo from the side that shows the domed sapphire?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I honestly thought there'd be more in the wild now. 

The watch is truly one of the great ones imo. It's a watch that grows on you and the little things all add up to a great ownership experience. 

I have another two arriving I love it that much. One on bracelet, one one strap and another for the future. 

Not great photos but as requested...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

One's ideas about what makes a diving watch what it is is often based on the various popular watches that colour one's expectations but after you wear this you know that this is much closer to the heart of what a diving watch was/is.

It's got the purest DNA of a Seiko diving watch in a thoroughly up to date and highly detailed creation. I'm totally in love with it


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your pictures and thoughts about this LE. I am anxiously awaiting my pre-order notification that I need to pay the balance and get mine. I am in the US and I was told sometime in July for delivery. Anyone else??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Seems to have a relatively slim looking profile for a 14mm thick watch. Which imo is a good thing. Looks like about 0.7mm of that 14mm is crystal.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jlawjj said:


> Thanks for sharing your pictures and thoughts about this LE. I am anxiously awaiting my pre-order notification that I need to pay the balance and get mine. I am in the US and I was told sometime in July for delivery. Anyone else??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was told the same on my pre order.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

zuiko said:


> It's a watch I know that's going to be hard to top for me but it's not a love at first sight watch tbh. It has its flaws and the dome sapphire is probably the biggest factor. It's very reflective; the crystal, the bezel, the dial are all shiny and the case and bracelet are all tool. It's a bit of a clash but I've warmed to it.


on the contrary, I'm a BIG BIG fan of domed xtral.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Real world photos have me from "meh, it's too small anyways" to "damn it I wish I didn't have gorilla wrists"

Those photos look stunning.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

burns78 said:


> The dust will fall, the watch will sink much into value!


That would surprise me honestly. Most of Seiko's limited editions have held or gained value, many who weren't as hyped or historically important or as wearable a size as this.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

raustin33 said:


> That would surprise me honestly. Most of Seiko's limited editions have held or gained value, many who weren't as hyped or historically important or as wearable a size as this.


I will remind you that Seiko will launch sbdc051. I know cheaper, like, 6r15 ... we'll live - we'll see.
Remember SAGQ005 (8L35)?

Sla017 is a very good watch and a very expensive watch. For me it's too expensive by 1/3. For this reason I will not make money for Seiko!

End OT


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Any owners want to put up some more pictures for those of us that are awaiting feel free...also as you get your watch maybe let us know where you are located to kind of track the release


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonsev (Jun 11, 2007)

Very, very nice and looks just perfect on the bracelet!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome post! Did you get any discount off the list price?


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome post! Did you get any discount off the list price?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Spoke to my Canadian AD today, the SLA017 is supposed to arrive at Seiko Canada late June and in his store the first week of July. I'm first in line, pics in 3 weeks I hope.

There has to be some other WIS that's received theirs by now, don't be shy, pics please.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Scandinavia has releaseparty in Stockholm (Sweden) 1/7. Will post pics, promise.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Yesterday


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Today


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

Waiting with my fingers crossed for a non LE version to be released in a few years, maybe with a blue sunburst dial...


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Congrats Zuiko !!!!!

First in the Wild ? 

NYC Boutique gets theirs tomorrow.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 12130730
> 
> Yesterday


I like this picture. I resized it on my phone to roughly look 40mm, then placed my phone on top my wrist, damn it looks good... Haha


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Congrats Zuiko !!!!!
> 
> First in the Wild ?
> 
> NYC Boutique gets theirs tomorrow.


Maybe even the second 









In fact I have a third that I have put away for the future so it's not in the wild and probably won't be for a long time.

Can't wait to see its friends on other people's arms soon...

It's a truly magnificent watch and after a week of ownership I still haven't felt even a remote desire to wear another. In fact I haven't even seen any of my other watches since last Friday.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

zuiko said:


> It's a truly magnificent watch and after a week of ownership I still haven't felt even a remote desire to wear another. In fact I haven't even seen any of my other watches since last Friday.


A more than worthy grail, no doubt. Good luck with your new reality


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> A more than worthy grail, no doubt. Good luck with your new reality


I would say that anyone who gets one in real life will agree there is nothing quite as beautiful in Seiko divers.

As someone who also has an SBEX001, SBGA029, Submariner date, Tudor Pelagos, Blumo and some Turtles this is simply in another league imo.

Seiko had it absolutely perfect first go in 1965 and the up-to-date features in this make it seem like it's just a continuation of that model for today - much like the evolution of the Submariner over 50 years.

The proportions are simply perfection. The bling is just right making it just special enough without going overboard. Someonenabove said it well when they observed that this was the perfect blend of tool and bling.

Anyone who is awaiting their own SLA is in for a treat.

It's an end game level watch.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Awesome pics gentlemen thanks! Does anyone know how many each retailer will be receiving? I am just curious as there are only 2000 and I am sure hundreds of retailers so I am thinking ball park of 10 per store??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

Jlawjj said:


> Awesome pics gentlemen thanks! Does anyone know how many each retailer will be receiving? I am just curious as there are only 2000 and I am sure hundreds of retailers so I am thinking ball park of 10 per store??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have placed an order for one with an AD in Spain who confirmed that they had an allocation of 20.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Jlawjj said:


> Awesome pics gentlemen thanks! Does anyone know how many each retailer will be receiving? I am just curious as there are only 2000 and I am sure hundreds of retailers so I am thinking ball park of 10 per store??
> 
> My Canadian AD was promised 10 SLA017.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Z man, Thanks for continuing to post pics and remarks, I'm living vicariously through you till I pick mine up. 

One on the bracelet, one on the rubber strap and one in the safe, that's the way to do it, wish I was in your snack bracket, lol.


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

By the way zuiko - I originally had an order for one of these when pre-orders first opened but subsequently cancelled it. It is your recent pictures that have lead to me putting another order in! :-!


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Meant to be arriving into Hong Kong on the 9th / 10th July. Whats the release date in other regions ?. Thought Seiko would of rolled them all out together

Wonder how long it will be till the first one makes Ebay at a vastly inflated price ; )


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

davym2112 said:


> Meant to be arriving into Hong Kong on the 9th / 10th July. Whats the release date in other regions ?. Thought Seiko would of rolled them all out together
> 
> Wonder how long it will be till the first one makes Ebay at a vastly inflated price ; )


 I was told November for mine but I am hoping they got that wrong and that they will surprise me next month!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

cheesa said:


> I was told November for mine but I am hoping they got that wrong and that they will surprise me next month!


First batch is end of June for EU, second batch is November. Don't know if UK gets watches from both batches.


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

yonsson said:


> First batch is end of June for EU, second batch is November. Don't know if UK gets watches from both batches.


Ah ok, thanks. That explains it then, mine is in the second batch (from a Spanish AD). Which is fine as I have a Speedy Tuesday to pay for first!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

It will be interesting to find out where the serial numbers end up and are distributed to.

Australia ended up with numbers in the low 500's and high 700's from what I have seen/heard. I suspect Japan got the first 500.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

OMG, why do I keep looking at the Seiko subforum? My wife is going to effing kill me if I show up with one of these? That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> OMG, why do I keep looking at the Seiko subforum? My wife is going to effing kill me if I show up with one of these? That is absolutely stunning!


Just tell her it's a $200 SEIKO. I have been doing that for 10 years. If it has a SEIKO logo, you are safe.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

yonsson said:


> Just tell her it's a $200 SEIKO. I have been doing that for 10 years. If it has a SEIKO logo, you are safe.


HAHA, she know better though. She has bought me a couple already and knows they can get expensive.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

yonsson said:


> Just tell her it's a $200 SEIKO. I have been doing that for 10 years. If it has a SEIKO logo, you are safe.


Yonsson:

That is so spot on! I had bought a brand new Grand Seiko and my wife knew I was wearing a new watch, she has a sixth sense about when packages arrive at the house that are watches. Anyways she asked me about it and I told her reluctantly that it was new but it was "only a Seiko". She asked how much it was and I simply said "Seiko's on average are a couple hundred bucks".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Jlawjj said:


> Yonsson:
> 
> That is so spot on! I had bought a brand new Grand Seiko and my wife knew I was wearing a new watch, she has a sixth sense about when packages arrive at the house that are watches. Anyways she asked me about it and I told her reluctantly that it was new but it was "only a Seiko". She asked how much it was and I simply said "Seiko's on average are a couple hundred bucks".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That can backfire. When I ordered my SBEX001 from Japan, my credit card company called to verify the unusually high, international charge. My wife answered the phone... She now knows that all Seikos do not cost $200.-(


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

View attachment 12144762


A very versatile watch.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 12144762
> 
> 
> A very versatile watch.


zuiko, I got up this morning and job #1 while waiting for my coffee is to check for your latest post. Today there was nothing and I went into SLA017 withdrawal. A couple of hours later there it is, your post, joy joy, happy happy.

But the attachment will not open for me, high anxiety WIS disorder strikes ! Can anybody re-post the image for me ?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Zuiko:

I am living vicariously through you until mine arrives. My AD told me yesterday that I am receiving one from the first batch so it sounds like maybe a batch being released now through July and then second batch around November...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

zuiko said:


> Maybe even the second
> 
> View attachment 12134378
> 
> ...


Holy shimmering brown dial Zuiko, You are AMAZING ! Well played for sure.

I hope to post a photo for you some time in the next weeks myself. Meanwhile how about a vintage 62MAS on the SLA017 Rubber Strap?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> Holy shimmering brown dial Zuiko, You are AMAZING ! Well played for sure.
> 
> I hope to post a photo for you some time in the next weeks myself. Meanwhile how about a vintage 62MAS on the SLA017 Rubber Strap?
> View attachment 12149570


Silicone, SEIKO is the only brand in the whole watch industry who actually think it's a good material for straps.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm keen to see a good 62MAS in real life to compare in due course.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

One of the things that I like most about this watch is the stealth factor. 

Up until the logo change for Grand Seiko one could pass a GS as "just a Seiko" but on at least two occasions once with a fellow professional and other time at a pawn shop the "Grand" part of my Seiko was actually recognised. 

With this only the most avid Seiko fan will know but the average person who has no idea can still see that its a nicer than average watch. It still separates itself from the average watch to the keen eye. 

To someone not into watches its completely anonymous and genuinely "just a Seiko". That can be very important to me sometimes and I love the stealth aspect.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Just some Seiko diver, that's all! For sure, that's really all 99.9% will think it is.

I have to admit, I do like the sharp corners on the indices of the original 62MAS a little more. But I can see why he made that design change, as the indices now match the hands a lot more on the SLA.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wrong forum


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

That feeling when Rolex Omega guy accidently walks into the Seiko boutique.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I know SLA017 is limited to 2000 watches and this appears to be the release for world outside Japan. SBDX019 seems to be the JDM version. Does anybody know how many of the JDM version are being released? Had SBDX019 hit the streets in Japan already? If not when?

Just curious as to why they have different model numbers.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Just from what I've read the SBDX019 (500 pieces) is the Japan only model number with the SLA017 (1500 pieces) for the international markets. I could be wrong though and it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

impalass said:


> Just from what I've read the SBDX019 (500 pieces) is the Japan only model number with the SLA017 (1500 pieces) for the international markets. I could be wrong though and it wouldn't be the first time.


Correct, and to the sbdx019 is being released 7/8.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

zuiko said:


> One of the things that I like most about this watch is the stealth factor.
> 
> Up until the logo change for Grand Seiko one could pass a GS as "just a Seiko" but on at least two occasions once with a fellow professional and other time at a pawn shop the "Grand" part of my Seiko was actually recognised.
> 
> ...


At least you won't need to get it insured. No burglar would care to take it.


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

Really love it- must see in the flesh!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Probably a metal belt loops on the watch's ear when the watch is removed from the hand - the rubber band doesn't extend to the ears watch! - The loop slides across the entire rubber band!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

burns78 said:


> Probably a metal belt loops on the watch's ear when the watch is removed from the hand - the rubber band doesn't extend to the ears watch! - The loop slides across the entire rubber band!


?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

impalass said:


> Just from what I've read the SBDX019 (500 pieces) is the Japan only model number with the SLA017 (1500 pieces) for the international markets. I could be wrong though and it wouldn't be the first time.


I think it's a first in modern times with different references for different markets, and there are usually some differences between Japan models with different references (like 6306 vs 6309).

And just for thought. 
SLA015: LE version of SBDX017 
SLA017: Japan market SBDX019 (identical).

Very strange. When SBDX019 appeared I already knew the correct non Japan reference was SLA017. So I was sure the SBDX019 was a black dialed non LE SLA017, it would have made perfect sense. But I was obviously wrong and now the confusion is at it's max.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

yonsson said:


> ?


please, Will damage and dents. I have it in Sumo with rubber strap crafterblu


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

yonsson said:


> I think it's a first in modern times with different references for different markets, and there are usually some differences between Japan models with different references (like 6306 vs 6309).
> 
> And just for thought.
> SLA015: LE version of SBDX017
> ...


**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches** - Page 356

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-post42343874.html#post42343874


----------



## bonC (Jun 15, 2017)

impalass said:


> Just from what I've read the SBDX019 (500 pieces) is the Japan only model number with the SLA017 (1500 pieces) for the international markets. I could be wrong though and it wouldn't be the first time.


I happened to read here there will be 2000 for each market (https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/3/26/baselworld-2017-summary-and-thoughts)

/quote:

The international release is the SLA017J1 and the Japanese release is the SBDX019. Both models will be limited to 2000 units each.

/end quote


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

bonC said:


> I happened to read here there will be 2000 for each market (https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/3/26/baselworld-2017-summary-and-thoughts)
> 
> /quote:
> 
> ...


"The international release is the SLA017J1 and the Japanese release is the SBDX019. Both models will be limited to 2000 units each. By producing 4000 units it would also help to minimize the costing for the case production by distributing the initial tooling costs."

If this is true,
If the watches are 4000 at this price then Seiko plays ball and does with sucker clients!!!

What are you writing on the back of your watches? XXXX/2000 ???

Slowly this watch becomes worth as much as a packet of fries  !

Seiko Like Omega
The Omega limit is chasing another limit
Every Omega limit in thousands of units
What's wrong with Seiko?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

bonC said:


> I happened to read here there will be 2000 for each market (https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/3/26/baselworld-2017-summary-and-thoughts)
> 
> /quote:
> 
> ...


A good read thanks, 2000 ea makes more sense than 1500/500.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I think the 2000/2000 was a theory and debunked in previous discussion on the main thread. 

My issues have nothing about SLA on the watch case.

I think the Japan SBDX will similarly have no model inscriptions on the watch case. 

So unless someone can find two coinciding serial numbers between the models I think the 2000 overall which was I believe through a Seiko channel is correct.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just to show that Seiko is smarter than some people who are presenting themselves as extremely vexatious...









The watch is being held vertically by buckle and keeper is restrained by a slight increase in width from hitting the case.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

zuiko said:


> Just to show that Seiko is smarter than some people who are presenting themselves as extremely vexatious...
> The watch is being held vertically by buckle and keeper is restrained by a slight increase in width from hitting the case.


In that case it is OK
I'm not jealous - I have nothing to say!
Unusual people will use it,
There will also be collectors
I destroyed my Sumo through such a loop.
Crafter blue is not the original product of Seiko - they did not foresee it
I am glad that Seiko took this into account

You have to talk about everything as a Seiko fan - don't offend!!!

I still think that Seiko overdone the price of this watch

Best regards
M


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Memento Vivere said:


> I have one pre-ordered, now I really cannot wait! The watch is absolutely stunning, and I've no doubt the fit and finish is consistent with the price.
> 
> I have my pre-order through Timeless Luxury, and Dan is stating early July for fulfillment. This is getting to be a crazy difficult wait, I want mine so badly especially after viewing these gorgeous pics!
> 
> I can appreciate the apprehension in how this watch is being priced, but you guys have to remember that fit and finish is a different concept from raw technical specs, and from what I'm seeing / reading / hearing, the SLA017 has a very high level of fit and finish befitting of its price. This is a higher end watch than even the SBDX017, on top of it being an LE. Now if it's not worth it for you, that's fine, but it's damn sure worth it to me and plenty of other people.


I ordered my from Timeless Luxury too. Have you preordered from them before, just wondering how the process was?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

burns78 said:


> "The international release is the SLA017J1 and the Japanese release is the SBDX019. Both models will be limited to 2000 units each. By producing 4000 units it would also help to minimize the costing for the case production by distributing the initial tooling costs."
> 
> If this is true,
> If the watches are 4000 at this price then Seiko plays ball and does with sucker clients!!!
> ...


4000 is still a limited run.

You just have to be aware of this duality.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

burns78 said:


> Seiko Like Omega
> The Omega limit is chasing another limit
> Every Omega limit in thousands of units
> What's wrong with Seiko?


It's just simple marketing. Slap "limited edition" on anything and it makes it more desirable because of its limited numbers means that:
- some people will buy them to hoard and resell later = faster sales
- some people who like it will impulse buy for fear of not being able to get one = faster sales
- limited editions tend to sell closer to the RRP too as sellers and buyers add more value to its scarcity = more profits
- limited edition means they get to put out a press statement and associated marketing = more publicity


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

FWIW Joe Kirk confirmed there are 2000 total units, not 4000.
At the time he didn't know the distribution, but 500/1500 doesn't sound too far off.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

estrickland said:


> FWIW Joe Kirk confirmed there are 2000 total units, not 4000.
> At the time he didn't know the distribution, but 500/1500 doesn't sound too far off.


Nice, I PMed him a bit earlier to see if he'd come here and clarify with any confirming information regarding this surprisingly still lingering sla017/sbdx019 confusion. Hopefully he finds a little time to drop in.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wait. Isn't every watch numbered?

That's been the norm so far. Here's my Landmaster (1998) and Sumo (2015).


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you guys read nothing at all previously written? 
SLA017= SBDX019. 2000 TOTAL, 500 of them will be sold in Japan where the reference is SBDX019. And they are numbered on the back which has been showed a gizillion times. 

This is has been official since the press release in Mars and can still be written both on the Prospex website and in the official press release.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

yonsson said:


> Do you guys read nothing at all previously written?
> SLA017= SBDX019. 2000 TOTAL, 500 of them will be sold in Japan where the reference is SBDX019. And they are numbered on the back which has been showed a gizillion times.
> 
> This is has been official since the press release in Mars and can still be written both on the Prospex website and in the official press release.


Fact is, a lot of conflicting information regarding this has been written by various sources and read by all. What is the link to an official statement from Seiko that clearly states what both sla017 and sbdx019 are, and how many of each there are?

It maybe is not all that important to everybody, but just saying that if there was a clear statement about this from a Seiko source itself, many have not seen it.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I am a little unsure of the numbers as well. If you go to Seikos Japan web site, the have the SBDX019 listed as a limited edition of 2000. The Seiko .com website has the SLA017 as a limited edition of 2000. So I would be under the impression that there are 2000 of each reference number.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

bluedialer said:


> Fact is, a lot of conflicting information regarding this has been written by various sources and read by all. What is the link to an official statement from Seiko that clearly states what both sla017 and sbdx019 are, and how many of each there are?
> 
> It maybe is not all that important to everybody, but just saying that if there was a clear statement about this from a Seiko source itself, many have not seen it.





Jlawjj said:


> I am a little unsure of the numbers as well. If you go to Seikos Japan web site, the have the SBDX019 listed as a limited edition of 2000. The Seiko .com website has the SLA017 as a limited edition of 2000. So I would be under the impression that there are 2000 of each reference number.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Cheers!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Well I guess that answers it. So the SBDX019 is limited to 500 pieces which I would then assume the SLA017 would have 1500, making a grand total for both references 2000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not rocket science if you actually read the thread. 

but yes, it's very strange that SEIKO uses two different references for the same watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yonsson said:


> It's not rocket science if you actually read the thread.
> 
> but yes, it's very strange that SEIKO uses two different references for the same watch.


well the Alex Jones-eqsue conspirators don't help either. i don't know if it's the same guy doing it here but in an earlier thread on the watch i believe i remember someone was going off on how it would be 2000 + 2000 = 4000 so Seiko was bilking/ripping/scamming people, lol.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

@zuiko - Please take a picture back the watch!- You will close the mouth of many people


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

lethaltoes said:


> Cheers!


Hm.. Do appreciate it, and interesting.. But with all due respect it's still not too clear. I have to confess that I can't read kanji for Schmidt-san, and even if this is stating SBDX019 is limited to 500 pieces, it doesn't mention SLA017. It's also unclear what source of publication the image is from - meanwhile as Jlawjj mentioned, on the seemingly official websites of seiko-watch.co.jp and seiko-prospex.com respectively, SBDX019 and SLA017J1 are each independently listed as being limited to 2000 pieces. So even if the image is from a Seiko publication, there's still a lot of conflicting information that's been presented.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

bluedialer said:


> Hm.. Do appreciate it, and interesting.. But with all due respect it's still not too clear. I have to confess that I can't read kanji for Schmidt-san, and even if this is stating SBDX019 is limited to 500 pieces, it doesn't mention SLA017. It's also unclear what source of publication the image is from - meanwhile as Jlawjj mentioned, on the seemingly official websites of seiko-watch.co.jp and seiko-prospex.com respectively, SBDX019 and SLA017J1 are each independently listed as being limited to 2000 pieces. So even if the image is from a Seiko publication, there's still a lot of conflicting information that's been presented.


SBDX019 must have a number on the back XXX / 500
SLA017 must have a number on the back XXXX / 1500

If everyone will have XXXX / 2000
Where is SBDX019 number 1? >>> 1501 to 2000? - NO!
Where is SLA017 number 1? >>> 501 to 2000? - NO!

Where will start and end numbering ?
Or Seiko got lost in numbering
Or will be a fake and watches will be 4000 (or 2500)

The situation is incomprehensible

The only right way is:
SBDX019 must have a number on the back XXX / 500
SLA017 must have a number on the back XXXX / 1500

Number ONE was always very important for many collectors

Seiko shot himself in the knee?

The picture shows the tag "Ref.SLA017J1"

Seiko wanted two references to the same watch - what for?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The watch has XXX/2000 but it does not have a reference of SLA017 anywhere except the hangtag. 

The SBDX019 will have the same situation. 

So the two models have no differences in the watch itself. 

If you can identify a serial number clash then it will prove a 2000 of each story, but I think it's likely the unofficial official story of 2000 total is the reality. 

Seiko's popular expensive watches have limited numbers around the 2000 mark it seems but the dual reference is seemingly redundant. 

Leaving all that aside, even if there were twice the number its an amazing watch for the user/wearer. The collectors can worry about the numbers.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

bluedialer said:


> Hm.. Do appreciate it, and interesting.. But with all due respect it's still not too clear. I have to confess that I can't read kanji for Schmidt-san, and even if this is stating SBDX019 is limited to 500 pieces, it doesn't mention SLA017. It's also unclear what source of publication the image is from - meanwhile as Jlawjj mentioned, on the seemingly official websites of seiko-watch.co.jp and seiko-prospex.com respectively, SBDX019 and SLA017J1 are each independently listed as being limited to 2000 pieces. So even if the image is from a Seiko publication, there's still a lot of conflicting information that's been presented.


The writing in the bottom right box says "domestic limited to 500 pieces".
I don't get what the fuss is about. Seiko clearly said they are making 2000 pieces of the 62MAS, so who cares what reference number they use. Probably they'll just give 1-500 to SBDX019 and 501-2000 to SLA017.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The size, the style, the comfort are all perfect. I've never been a strap fan but this watch has me converted and I've worn it continuously for 3 days with great comfort.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whatever it is, certainly no one's getting "scammed" here.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

2000 or 4000, all the same to me. To quote matthew P "I'm going to wear it like I stole it and put it away wet".


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

True, but I can certainly see how this could matter to the strict "vault" collector. And if it is truly two separate limited runs, I could understandably see such collectors preferring to get an SBDX rather than a SLA.

For me personally, it doesn't matter that much *IF the product is exactly the same between the two* aside from serial numbers.
But, it would still simply be nice to have true clarity on the topic, and I don't see why there shouldn't be that clarity for the benefit of consumers paying thousands apiece.

So actually, not just nice; it would be proper to have that clarity.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's my opinion which reflects my thoughts on this watch...

1. I am super excited about it and pre ordered through AD months ago.

2. I was a bit unclear as I posted on the total number. The various Seiko websites state number and reference but it was not crystal clear how they are numbering them.

3. I have read all the posts here on this thread as well as the 62mas thread and different links, stories on this watch still have not clarified 100% about the numbering of the watches.

4. I don't care if it is 2000 or 4000, I am getting one and that is all that matters to me. 

Sorry for long winded response here, just venting and I hope to see more pics of this watch. I will post a ton of mine!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Zuiko, it seems to be perfect for your wrist. What is your wrist measurement by the way?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

burns78 said:


> SBDX019 must have a number on the back XXX / 500
> SLA017 must have a number on the back XXXX / 1500
> 
> If everyone will have XXXX / 2000
> ...


burns78... mate, you're overthinking it. And because you are, all sorts of combinations and options are floating currently in your head.

The situation is however far simpler. Seiko will produce and laser etch limited serial numbers on a total of 2000 62MA casebacks. They will start with serial 0001/2000 and end with serial 2000/2000. 
500 of them will be attached to the watches for JDM Japan market, carrying the hang tag SBDX019. 1500 of them will be attached to watches for the export to the rest of the international, world-wide markets, carrying the hang tag SLA017.

As zuiko mentioned above, Seiko doesn't stamp model numbers on their watches. The only way you will be able to tell if the watch is for JDM or International market is the hang tag with model number, ownership card, box and packaging. User manual is also likely to be slightly different, too.

This is all standard stuff, no need to fret over it. Rest assured, if they stated there will be 2000 pieces made - that's what it would be. They never lied about this in the past, there's no reason they should start to do so now.

And no, Seiko didn't shoot "himself in the knee", far from it.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> Zuiko, it seems to be perfect for your wrist. What is your wrist measurement by the way?


About 7 3/8 inch


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, larger than I thought. But, any dive type watch at 40mm should go just fine even on the slimmest of mens wrists. And obviously looks great on a not so small wrist like yours too |>


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

I've already bought into the hype for this piece, and pre-ordered one for myself. But, seriously, Seiko should thank Forums like these for promoting the pre-order frenzy, it's​ marketing genius, it's on autopilot.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

As to serial #1, isn't that the piece that gets shown and passed around at places like Basel? Perhaps later fitted with a working movement and then kept by the manufacturer. Or is that truly a dummy piece, and a true working #1 is manufactured later? I've always doubted that #1 ever actually gets sold to the buying public.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Question 1: Is the watchuseek forum software randomly rotating images these days?
Question 2: If not, is there some contagion loose on WUS that causes orientation blindness?

Been away for a while, don't want to catch anything


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> As to serial #1, isn't that the piece that gets shown and passed around at places like Basel? Perhaps later fitted with a working movement and then kept by the manufacturer. Or is that truly a dummy piece, and a true working #1 is manufactured later? I've always doubted that #1 ever actually gets sold to the buying public.


The 001/2000 is a prototype and there are lots of 1/2000 prototypes of this model. They will never hit the public.

Seiko press conference clearly states 2000 examples of the 62Mas reissue will be produced and I have info directly from SEIKO that SLA017 = SBDX019. Just let it go, misinformation like not accepting presented facts and not going to the source for the information is why there has been a confusion. To me however it's been 100% clear since Baselworld that there will be a total of 2000 examples.

Seiko better learn earn from this experience and never ever ever again give the same watch two different references.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

SLA015
Real watch of my real Polish friend bought in Austria

Seiko Star Wars C-3P0 SDGC015 001/600 - I saw the auction in Japan!

Seiko 5 Fuji Limited Edition!
There are no limit numbers anywhere
There is only a standard serial number
Should be called Special Edition
How much is it to be limited? One hundred / one thousand or a million?
There is a Seiko email on this issue that is their secret
For me, Seiko plays ball with the clients


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

OP did confirm there was no model reference anywhere on the watch. Just serial number xxxx/2000. Mystery solved.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Consumerism ?

You probably don't understand one, or you don't want to understand.
The price of the watch increases when the number of Limited Edition pieces is decreasing.


Fewer copies are more expensive and more desirable - there are less.

I will laugh last if some LimitedEdition number is repeated in reference SLA017 / SBDX019


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

burns78 said:


> You probably don't understand one, or you don't want to understand.
> The price of the watch increases when the number of Limited Edition pieces is decreasing.
> 
> Fewer copies are more expensive and more desirable - there are less.
> ...


I think everyone here understands this.

I think however that you don't understand that most reliable sources pin the production at 2000 units.

Moreover I can assure you that the price of this watch is not high for what it is even in the overinflated AUD price of $5500.

I was lukewarm on the watch in early pictures and slowly warmed as more normal pictures emerged.

Now you would have to cut my arm off to relieve me of it. As a watch re-imagined by Nobuhiro Kosugi acclaimed master horologer it is perfection. The watch is nothing short of this.

Watch Designer Nobuhiro Kosugi Awarded Medal with Yellow Ribbon | Seiko Instruments Inc.

Its materials and finish are superb. I'm not sure if the original 62MAS had the rhodium grey coloured sunburst dial but with the 3D indices and dome box crystal on top it's a master stroke.

I think anyone who gets one will be very pleased and will have a watch unlike any others on the market today.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

zuiko said:


> Its materials and finish are superb. I'm not sure if the original 62MAS had the rhodium grey coloured sunburst dial but with the 3D indices and dome box crystal on top it's a master stroke.




















The 62MAS has a less obvious sunburst only visible in direct sunlight, sharper hour index markers, applied SEIKO logo on the dial, a not so pronounced chapter ring and less dome on the crystal. 
So there are quite a lot of visible differences between the 62MAS and the "8LMAS".


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Well enough, those of us here who have already ordered this watch have chosen to part with a sizeable chunk of cash, but we're sure to be rewarded with a truly great piece regardless of whether it's one of 2000 or of 4000. A truly sublime one, according to the one person here already wearing one. Exciting release, looking forward to everyone getting theirs.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Well enough, those of us here who have already ordered this watch have chosen to part with a sizeable chunk of cash, but we're sure to be rewarded with a truly great piece regardless of whether it's one of 2000 or of 4000. A truly sublime one, according to the one person here already wearing one. Exciting release, looking forward to everyone getting theirs.


It's 2000, just let it go. 




https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/index.html


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

yonsson said:


> It's 2000, just let it go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you not read what I actually just wrote in that post you're replying to?

Or should I say "Do you read nothing at all previously written?"

There has been no reason to take such a tone with people when they are simply looking for facts on a topic with confusion surrounding it, and doing it politely.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Did you not read what I actually just wrote in that post you're replying to?
> 
> Or should I say "Do you read nothing at all previously written?"
> 
> There has been no reason to take such a tone with people when they are simply looking for facts on a topic with confusion surrounding it, and doing it politely.


"whether it's one of 2000 or of 4000". That's why I posted two different sources from SEIKO stating 2000. Didn't mean to be rude, so I apologize for that.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

yonsson said:


> "whether it's one of 2000 or of 4000". That's why I posted two different sources from SEIKO stating 2000. Didn't mean to be rude, so I apologize for that.


I appreciate that, no time or interest in having arguments here 
Sorry to have mentioned those numbers again, it happened to be my way precisely of saying that I'm personally not going to dwell on it.

As of now, no one statement from Seiko has seemed to clearly address both references SBDX019 and SLA017 and what that relationship is.
My hunch agrees that it is correct that they are one and the same (aside from serial numbers) and that the collective re-edition is a grand total of 2000. But I personally don't feel I can state that as the fact with absolute certainty, as much as I really would like to be able to. That's my own best view of it at this time.

With respect and best regards!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

bluedialer said:


> As of now, no one statement from Seiko has seemed to clearly address both references SBDX019 and SLA017 and what that relationship is.
> My hunch agrees that it is correct that they are one and the same (aside from serial numbers) and that the collective re-edition is a grand total of 2000. But I personally don't feel I can state that as the fact with absolute certainty, as much as I really would like to be able to. That's my own best view of it at this time.
> 
> With respect and best regards!


Well, just for the sake of the argument. If indeed seiko has 2000 of SLA017 and another 2000 of SBDX019, then someone from somewhere must've stated that seiko are making 4000 pieces of 62MAS re-issues. Which there hasn't been any sorts of official statement indicating such. So I guess it only make sense that there are just 2000 of them.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

FFS.

And I'm being nice here...


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Turns out I was one of the first 10 to reserve one at the NYC boutique, they have a nearly 100 person wait list. Mine will be in my hands and on the wrist soon


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

As a side note I think that Australian Seiko dealers will have a hard time selling their stock at the very inflated prices here compared to USD prices. It's approx $4150 USD converted which is way over the $3400 USD retail price. $750 over or 22% premium. 

Does the USD price include tax or is it pre-tax? That would make a bit of a difference but given that the biggest stockists don't discount these it shows you how much the rest of the world subsidises Japaneses and US prices.

I think it's similar in Euro prices and again there might be additional taxes there too.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

zuiko said:


> As a side note I think that Australian Seiko dealers will have a hard time selling their stock at the very inflated prices here compared to USD prices. It's approx $4150 USD converted which is way over the $3400 USD retail price. $750 over or 22% premium.
> 
> Does the USD price include tax or is it pre-tax? That would make a bit of a difference but given that the biggest stockists don't discount these it shows you how much the rest of the world subsidises Japaneses and US prices.
> 
> I think it's similar in Euro prices and again there might be additional taxes there too.


USD prices never include tax, as the tax rate is based on each state. If you buy online or out of state, chances are, there are no taxes.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

In EU real price ~3600 Eur (Retail 3800)

(EUR/USD = 1,1157 0,06% 0,0007)

*3600 x 1,1157 = 4016$*
(3800 x 1,1157 = 4239$)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah well VAT is about 20% in Europe, welfare state and all that


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

I found the finished store offer for 3116 Eur
As you can see the watch has a very large margins margin (overpriced - everything depends on demand)


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Yeah well VAT is about 20% in Europe, welfare state and all that


EU VAT differs from 15%-27%. Sweden has 25% and U.K. has 20% but price is higher in UK than in Sweden. Don't forget that there are different chains of distribution which also affects the prices.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

yonsson said:


> EU VAT differs from 15%-27%. Sweden has 25% and U.K. has 20% but price is higher in UK than in Sweden. Don't forget that there are different chains of distribution which also affects the prices.


Right this is an obvious reason why EU pricing is higher. Dunno about Australia though.

The Swiss only have about 7%. Smart people. That's how you support your industry.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

The Seiko Boutique in NYC has four (4) available, so if you're located in the US then get on the phone and call them right now!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Horoticus said:


> The Seiko Boutique in NYC has four (4) available, so if you're located in the US then get on the phone and call them right now!


Extra? From when I talked with them it sounded like they had a full wait list, unless they are getting more in another batch.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

walrusmonger said:


> Extra? From when I talked with them it sounded like they had a full wait list, unless they are getting more in another batch.


Great question. I thought it was extra. Worth a call if you're interested.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Horoticus said:


> The Seiko Boutique in NYC has four (4) available, so if you're located in the US then get on the phone and call them right now!


That's now past tense. There we 5 spots on the waiting list available. Today there are none.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

babola said:


> That's now past tense. There we 5 spots on the waiting list available. Today there are none.


Well there you go. Drop it like it's hot...b-)


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

How much does a watch cost in the USA? - 3400$ (real price)?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

$3400 + tax if shipped to a state Seiko has a store.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

burns78 said:


> In EU real price ~3600 Eur (Retail 3800)
> 
> (EUR/USD = 1,1157 0,06% 0,0007)
> 
> ...


In the European Union I have given prices *with tax!*
(The real money you need to take out of your wallet in shop)


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

burns78 said:


> In the European Union I have given prices *with tax!*
> (The real money you need to take out of your wallet in shop)


burns78, you clearly have something against this piece. Why continue to revisit this thread to pick a bone with everyone here to appreciate it?

on another note Zuiko I'm based in Brisbane as well and have one ordered, pending delivery from Vintage Watch Co. in the CBD. Curious if you ordered yours from them also?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

sounds like I should just pick up 2 pieces while I can!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So the New York boutique had them physically in stock today?? That's great news as I assume then that the rest of the USA will be getting the initial allocation soon! Anyone else in the US get notified of pre order being in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Jlawjj said:


> So the New York boutique had them physically in stock today?? That's great news as I assume then that the rest of the USA will be getting the initial allocation soon! Anyone else in the US get notified of pre order being in?


I can only confirm NYC had them in stock today. Also curious to hear about the rest of the US.


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

So how can i order this ? most website i went to are out of stock atm


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

*Page 23 *of this "owner thread" and so far we have one single owner, and a whole massive bunch of anxious pre-owners, late coming hopefuls, and at length discussion of pricing and acquisition. 

P.S. More pics please?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Still has me enthralled...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

zuiko said:


> Still has me enthralled...


I would hope so...it's only been a week


----------



## NismoDan (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry to add to the "wannabe owner" noise, but does anyone know if there's a higher possibility of being able to find one of these in Japan proper?
I cancelled my pre-order from Timeless a few months ago in a moment of weakness, but may be heading to Japan for my first time ever in a few months.

Thanks!!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

NismoDan said:


> Sorry to add to the "wannabe owner" noise, but does anyone know if there's a higher possibility of being able to find one of these in Japan proper?
> I cancelled my pre-order from Timeless a few months ago in a moment of weakness, but may be heading to Japan for my first time ever in a few months.
> Thanks!!


Few weeks ago I was in Kobe, and was in and out of Umeda, and checked with every single watch store I could find... Negative.
The boutique in Hankyu even showed me the catalogue, which has a post-it with "Do not take order anymore" over SBDX019.

That said, you might have better luck than me. Good luck!


----------



## Wabash60611 (Jan 21, 2017)

Usually it is tougher to get in JDM. Sorry about that. 

In my case, I have to source from another Asian country. Hence, all an anxious pre owner of a 017 which will be my first Seiko diver. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Few weeks ago I was in Kobe, and was in and out of Umeda, and checked with every single watch store I could find... Negative.
> The boutique in Hankyu even showed me the catalogue, which has a post-it with "Do not take order anymore" over SBDX019.
> 
> That said, you might have better luck than me. Good luck!


These watches will come out in a couple batches; they're not all hitting stores immediately. I don't know how prevalent Seiko collectorship and pre-ordering is in Japan, but it's conceivable a piece or two could be found at a retailer with the right timing. It's not surprising if the piece isn't to be found at many retailers at this current time. Have they even been fully stocked to the retailers yet? I don't know, but maybe when more stores get them in, more will be displayed. Maybe, for a short time at least. As to exactly when, your guess is as good or better than mine!

When I've been to Japan, I've been able to view many attractive limited edition GS at various department stores that one would think were already sold out. Then again, this one isn't just an "ordinary" limited edition. Then again, maybe they actually are all sold out on pre-orders there. Who knows for sure...


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

NismoDan said:


> Sorry to add to the "wannabe owner" noise, but does anyone know if there's a higher possibility of being able to find one of these in Japan proper?
> I cancelled my pre-order from Timeless a few months ago in a moment of weakness, but may be heading to Japan for my first time ever in a few months.
> 
> Thanks!!


One for sale right now in Japan. Look at SBDX019 thread


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Well it looks like there'll be more owners and pictures soon. Back to the metal today...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

In. The. House. 

































First impressions: Wears extremely well on my 7" wrist with a 'goldilocks' feel - not too big or small or heavy or light, but just right; Dial is a beautiful chameleon - brown to black and everything in between; Strap is really nice - reminds me of the newer Tuna straps, so very pliable and NOT a link magnet; Lume is 1st rate all around. Only negative comment is the strap is a bit too long for my taste but YMMV.

Lovely watch. Seiko knocked it out of the park - worth every penny. :-!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Very Nice!!! Did you preorder? Still waiting for my email that I need to pay the balance...but your pics help with the waiting game!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow at last Horoticus! Congratulations
You're the first to say the strap is NOT a lint magnet.
Unfortunately it is gonna be too long for small wrists, but I guess that's better than too short to dive with. And at least Seiko put ample holes to still be able to fit small.

And thank you for no fear on showing off the serial number lol

Great pics, enjoy!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Congratulations Horototicus! I agree that Seiko knocked this one out of the park. By a fair way even. 


The strap can collect a very fine lint covering over a while which dulls the shine of the black but its not an offensive dulling like I've seen with other silicone type materials. The surface isn't fully slick silicone to begin with so the dulling is not noticeable really. A quick wash restores it fully of course. 

The best thing about the strap is its very comfortable. I've briefly worn leather straps and the rubber on the pelagos and they are to me uncomfortable. This is the first strap I've been able to wear day and night.

To the point where I could say I prefer the strap to the bracelet at this point. The metal has had around 2-3 day vs the strap one for the remainder ie 4-5 days so far.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Horoticus said:


> In. The. House.
> 
> View attachment 12209378
> 
> ...


Did you get this from the NY Boutique? I'm in the States, and I'm still waiting for my pre-order notice from Timeless Luxury to pay the balance.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^Much appreciated everyone. I have not tried the bracelet at this point - still enjoying the strap. As I mentioned, it has not attracted any lint to this point but will keep you posted. 

.dogandcatdentist - Yes, ordered from the NYC Boutique.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Care to share experience of the timekeeping so far? I know the 8L is a great movement and with a screwback it's easy to regulate but it would be fun to know if they put in some extra effort with this model.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

One on C24. In Austria!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

My metal is ~ +5 s/d worn and +7 off wrist temps are around 14-20 degrees C 

Rubber has been worn constantly even through sleep and is around +7s/d without much variation that I can tell yet. 

Still early days and may vary with night time off wrist positions but I haven't tested.

I prefer + to - by far so its good and I probably will accept it as is and set 1 minute slow and adjust every month or two. It might settle after a month or two also. Too early to tell I guess.


----------



## Hesemonni (May 27, 2017)

That's a beautiful watch. I envy and hate everybody who own one! 

I need an affordable peasant model of this one


----------



## Wabash60611 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks Zuikos and Horitucus for sharing the pics. The watch is really nice. Waiting for mine soon.

I have a question: do you think the watch will fit nicely on a NATO strap? Is the watch height similar to the Rolex SubC? I plan to keep both the silicone strap and the bracelet and put this in NATO. Many thanks for inputs you can share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm glad to see some pics of these start coming in. To piggy-back on the previous question: What is the profile on the back side? Is it bubble shaped...or is there a big, boxed out shape to encase the movement and the caseback is screwed into that? The pics I've seen so far are unclear. Just wondering how high this thing sits on the wrist.
Thanks - and congrats to those who've gotten theirs so far.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

It sits flat and low on my wrist - very comfortable and not prone to catch a shirt cuff at all. Still enjoying mine! :-!


----------



## jtscottUM (May 18, 2017)

I'm interested in the 62MAS re-issue, what is the MSRP on this? Want to know how much of a premium I am paying to get one..


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

the eagle has landed!!!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

ProperlyWound said:


> I'm interested in the 62MAS re-issue, what is the MSRP on this? Want to know how much of a premium I am paying to get one..


$3400


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Wabash60611 said:


> Thanks Zuikos and Horitucus for sharing the pics. The watch is really nice. Waiting for mine soon.
> 
> I have a question: do you think the watch will fit nicely on a NATO strap? Is the watch height similar to the Rolex SubC? I plan to keep both the silicone strap and the bracelet and put this in NATO. Many thanks for inputs you can share.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems the lug width is about 19mm? Perhaps someone could correct me if they know better. I have it on a NATO at the moment until work and life slow down enough to size the bracelet.

SLA017 height is 14.05 mm (http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/diverscuba/sbdx019)

Rolex SubC no date height is 12.5 mm (http://www.ablogtowatch.com/rolex-submariner-114060-tudor-heritage-black-bay-review/)


















Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

SBDX019 | ダイバースキューバ | 海 | プロスペックス | セイコーウオッチ

Lug2lug: 47.9mm
Diameter: 39.9mm
Thickness: 14.05mm
lug width: 19mm
weight: 110 grams


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Much of the thickness comes from the crystal. I wonder how thick the watch is to the top of the bezel? I'm guessing it would be around 12.5 - 13 mm, approximately the same as a SubC. 

It's not that the crystal doesn't count, but it doesn't add much visual thickness to the watch.


----------



## Wabash60611 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you Alimamy and Yonsson for answering my query and posting pics on a NATO strap. I'm more excited and anxious now than ever waiting for mine. Love the look and definitely this one is a keeper. Many thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamampion (Oct 13, 2013)

I received mine yesterday and wanted to give you all my thoughts.

The lug width is definitely 19mm. It was a but of a squeeze to get my 20mm seatbelt nato on but I much prefer the nato to the silicone strap.










The silicone strap itself is probably the softest I've ever had from Seiko, even more than those that come with the new turtles. It attracts dust and lint, though.

The metal keeper on the strap is black IP/PVD and is nicely finished but the strap itself does not taper. If you're not careful, the keeper can slide all the way up towards the lugs and scratch them.

The lume is very good. I took a quick picture comparing a few of my Seiko watches. From left to right: SKX007, Landmaster SBDB015, GS SBGA029, Blue Lagoon Turtle and the SLA017. To my eye, the SLA017 and GS are on par. The Landmaster easily out-lumes both though.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice to see all the photos starting to appear as the watches roll out, 15 days to go........


----------



## Hiyabrad (Mar 10, 2017)

Called the NYC boutique this morning and was told they would put me on the list. Later in the afternoon they called and said they just received a new batch. Mine ships Monday!!!


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

That dial is mesmerizing. Given the place of manufacture and everything, this really is a Grand Seiko diver in all but name.

I'm more than a little disappointed by the packaging, though.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Hiyabrad said:


> Called the NYC boutique this morning and was told they would put me on the list. Later in the afternoon they called and said they just received a new batch. Mine ships Monday!!!


What about the 100 others on the waiting list?


----------



## Hiyabrad (Mar 10, 2017)

yonsson said:


> What about the 100 others on the waiting list?


I can't speak to that.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jan 29, 2015)

What's the going price for one of these beauties? Pretty much in GS territory if I recall correctly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

yonsson said:


> What about the 100 others on the waiting list?


I am curious as to what their actual stock level was and how many were on their wait list. I can see the two boutiques in the USA getting more pieces than other stores but if they got in enough units to cover all of the pre orders, there is no way we wouldn't see more for sale posts on eBay/watchrecon. I was told there were 85 people on the wait list and I don't think they had any reason to make up a number like that.

I do not believe the Boutique accepted pre order deposits, possible they are giving each person a day to return a call/email before moving onto the next potential sale. It is in Seiko's best interest to move through these units as fast as possible and generate hype for the less expensive "X" versions which will make them more money than these.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> It is in Seiko's best interest to move through these units as fast as possible and generate hype for the less expensive "X" versions which will make them more money than these.


To be honest, the SPB impressed me more than the SLA at Baselworld but I have a hard time seeing the SPB as a future big seller like the Sumo or the mm300.

It's a little too expensive or a little too cheap depending on how you would value the 6R vs 8L. I think it's a great looking watch but most people don't seem to like the funky "new" Prospex hands. I have ordered one of them as well but I'm not sure I'll be collecting it, one 62Mas reissue is enough for my watch box.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

yonsson said:


> To be honest, the SPB impressed me more than the SLA at Baselworld but I have a hard time seeing the SPB as a future big seller like the Sumo or the mm300.
> 
> It's a little too expensive or a little too cheap depending on how you would value the 6R vs 8L. I think it's a great looking watch but most people don't seem to like the funky "new" Prospex hands. I have ordered one of them as well but I'm not sure I'll be collecting it, one 62Mas reissue is enough for my watch box.


I agree, I would have skipped the SLA017 and gone for the spb if it weren't for the hands. I still think they will move a lot of them though, for all Seiko fans that want the SLA017 and either missed out or can not justify spending $3000+ on a watch.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Horoticus said:


> In. The. House.
> 
> View attachment 12209394
> 
> NOT a lint magnet.


Congratulations. Enjoy this beauty in the best of health.
It's funny you should mention this, since the lint buildup on the strap is quite visible in the above picture.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Congratulations. Enjoy this beauty in the best of health. It's funny you should mention this, since the lint buildup on the strap is quite visible in the above picture.


I do see your point about the inside of the strap but when I'm wearing it, I can't see the underside. :-d In all honesty, the outside of my strap appears clean after wearing it non-stop since receipt. YMMV, but perhaps it depends on your everyday environment. I also have aging eyes so I wouldn't notice it unless I pull out the reading glasses and a loupe. ;-)

As another owner mentioned, it is super supple and wears extremely well. I do plan to try the bracelet at some point and will share my thoughts once that happens.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Great looking piece. I love the starburst face. I'll have to add this one to the collection soon.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DatNinjaThere said:


> Great looking piece. I love the starburst face. I'll have to add this one to the collection soon.


In that case I hope you preordered.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Ugh. Timeless is still stating "early July," seeing so many people receiving theirs already is making me impatient!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> I do see your point about the inside of the strap but when I'm wearing it, I can't see the underside. :-d In all honesty, the outside of my strap appears clean after wearing it non-stop since receipt. YMMV, but perhaps it depends on your everyday environment. I also have aging eyes so I wouldn't notice it unless I pull out the reading glasses and a loupe. ;-)
> 
> As another owner mentioned, it is super supple and wears extremely well. I do plan to try the bracelet at some point and will share my thoughts once that happens.


I'm sorry but I think most will disagree with you on the "lint problem ".

SEIKO has a few different rubber materials. The SBBN029/035:037 blend is nice and only attracts a little lint but the SRP-turtle rubber mix is a lint magnet. I have only tried the SLA-rubber briefly but I found it too elastic and too much of a lint magnet (and too thick). Add the allergic issue and the common heat rash issues with silicone and you have the reason why the entire Swiss watch industry uses natural rubber (called caoutchouc rubber) for their straps. SEIKO is the only brand in the whole industry to actually say it's a "silicone strap" as if it was a good thing.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

walrusmonger said:


> I am curious as to what their actual stock level was and how many were on their wait list. I can see the two boutiques in the USA getting more pieces than other stores but if they got in enough units to cover all of the pre orders, there is no way we wouldn't see more for sale posts on eBay/watchrecon. I was told there were 85 people on the wait list and I don't think they had any reason to make up a number like that.
> 
> I do not believe the Boutique accepted pre order deposits, possible they are giving each person a day to return a call/email before moving onto the next potential sale. It is in Seiko's best interest to move through these units as fast as possible and generate hype for the less expensive "X" versions which will make them more money than these.


Given the very limited production run, I'd be surprised if all of them haven't been spoken for. Sellers who are putting people on waiting lists might be doing so as "insurance" in case more committed buyers back out or cannot pay the balance.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Re; Lint ...,

I expected the SRP777 strap to be garbage due to all the lint reports and the lint does seem to look bad in pics. When I started wearing mine I found the lint to be quite minimal and it showed less lint over time.

If the SLA017 strap is the same level of lint magnet as the SRP777 strap I'll be happy with it, ymmv. In the meantime 2 weeks to go and I fear my gray hair may start turning white with the wait.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

impalass said:


> Re; Lint ...,
> 
> I expected the SRP777 strap to be garbage due to all the lint reports and the lint does seem to look bad in pics. When I started wearing mine I found the lint to be quite minimal and it showed less lint over time.
> 
> If the SLA017 strap is the same level of lint magnet as the SRP777 strap I'll be happy with it, ymmv. In the meantime 2 weeks to go and I fear my gray hair may start turning white with the wait.


I guess it's subjective, I think the SRP777 strap is useless. 
but I would never pass a watch simply because of the strap, I have stocked up on 19mm straps.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

There is a card in the box of the SLA017 that says if the strap collects lint you can wash off with water. I'll post a picture of it. My strap also arrived with some lint on it already Bnib.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

yonsson said:


> I guess it's subjective, I think the SRP777 strap is useless.
> but I would never pass a watch simply because of the strap, I have stocked up on 19mm straps.


Tell us what you got


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Here are some action shots. Sometimes the past few nights I have thought sadly that my funds for a Sub were depleted, but then I look down at my wrist and am quite satisfied that I will be fine as I save up again. The quality is apparent.

Yonsson mentioned their first impressions at Baselworld and the poor lighting. I must say that this watch comes alive in the daylight! The sunburst grey dial, a real beauty, is much darker in low lighting. I lack the writing ability to fully describe how this realized design works with light; from the distortion on the edges caused by the crystal, to the previously not mentioned mirror-polished rehaut. -- Does the lume slightly taper towards the center to draw the eyes in? In some kind of visual illusion like those used in art or architecture? Or am I tricked by the dirstortion of the crystal?

I am very pleased. Seiko did well. I look forward to learning more about this watch and Seiko history. The sizing is perfect for me.

I found that when I owned an SBDX017 that I did not like the diashield coating. I wanted to touch and feel the metal, but the coating felt like a warm slick barrier. It also looks dark gray to black in lower lighting. I do not mind it as much here on this watch. Perhaps it's because the grey tone matches the rest of the watch. I really like the idea of the the polished sides remaining unblemished.

The lume of course is fantastic. I recall reading somewhere that Seiko lume has a couple metals that Luminova does not use. Anyone remember this?

I am going to let the boutique size the bracelet for me soon. I get a little stressed with what I assume will be a pin and collar system. I want to wear the watch on a bracelet so it can get wet, and stay on my wrist as it would match any outfit. The strap is a bit long for my very small


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats Alimamy and thanks for the write up and pics, you and others are making the wait much more bearable.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

walrusmonger said:


> There is a card in the box of the SLA017 that says if the strap collects lint you can wash off with water. I'll post a picture of it.


Haha, I think I read that somewhere in my volume of "Rubber Straps for Dummies.". And here I was lamenting the prospect that once lint got to the strap, it's embedded forever.

Case closed, they have a card insert just to address it, yes it is a lint magnet.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Waiting very impatiently for my call from my pre order dealer after seeing all the stunning pictures so far.


----------



## hundredwaters (Mar 30, 2010)

Got mine today. I have to say I am feeling a little mixed. The indices are really shiny and black-out in certain positions... not what I was expecting. Anyone have this concern or reaction?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Tell us what you got


Wjean 19mm waffle strap
Wjean 19mm tire strap
19mm black nato
19mm green nato
b-)


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Metal called out to me today 









Choosing between these is hard. Both strap and bracelet look great in their own way.

The silicone strap is great in comfort and professionally appropriate. Rubber ie. latex is allergenic and is not allowed in some medical settings because of this.

Lint is a relative issue and in this case gives a dulling effect that is not objectionable to me. It will probably diminish but only time will tell. The overriding factor for me is the comfort. It's very comfortable.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Which one tomorrow?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

What's the accuracy been like? I've had mixed experiences with Seiko mechanical movements.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

hundredwaters said:


> Got mine today. I have to say I am feeling a little mixed. The indices are really shiny and black-out in certain positions... not what I was expecting. Anyone have this concern or reaction?


Not concerned, as it will still be legible even if the outer shiny parts of the indexes black out. Polished surfaces that black out at many angles is a sign of high grade polishing, and usually considered desirable. But I could see your perspective if you feel the opposite.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

zuiko said:


> Which one tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 12233874


I look forward to wearing it on both steel and black rubber. I really enjoy doing this with my IWC Aquatimer and the resulting look changes considerably between just those two options. It certainly would've been nice if this watch also had a quick/easy change mechanism for the bracelet.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

I have some 19mm UncleSeiko waffle and tire tread rubber straps that will look fantastic on this watch. Eagerly waiting for the call from Timeless, though still probably a few weeks to go!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

yonsson said:


> Wjean 19mm waffle strap
> Wjean 19mm tire strap
> 19mm black nato
> 19mm green nato
> b-)


I haven't bought the watch, but already prepared with DAL2BP, DAH4BP and 19mm rally tropic.

Ready for when discounts apply!


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

I saw an Instagram post from Aaron with Combat straps, they had a MM300 with a WW2 canvas strap with the original characters, I never would think of canvas for a diver, but it almost looks like it would work with the original 62MAS or the reissue.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Already £2.5k on C24


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> I look forward to wearing it on both steel and black rubber. I really enjoy doing this with my IWC Aquatimer and the resulting look changes considerably between just those two options. It certainly would've been nice if this watch also had a quick/easy change mechanism for the bracelet.


It has drilled lugs... takes 20 seconds to change the strap.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Toshk said:


> I haven't bought the watch, but already prepared with DAL2BP, DAH4BP and 19mm rally tropic.


Discounts, don't hold your breath.  
Do you think the DA-straps will fit? My 6159-7001 arrived on a flared SEIKO strap and the strap was badly torn due to rubbing up against the lugs.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

yonsson said:


> Discounts, don't hold your breath.
> Do you think the DA-straps will fit? My 6159-7001 arrived on a flared SEIKO strap and the strap was badly torn due to rubbing up against the lugs.


Well they are 19mm...
Already £2.5k on C24


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Toshk said:


> Already £2.5k on C24


That's the regular EU MRSP by the way. No premium/ appreciation involved.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

T1meout said:


> That's the regular EU MRSP by the way. No premium/ appreciation involved.


Pre Brexit £


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

yonsson said:


> It has drilled lugs... takes 20 seconds to change the strap.


Does that make it easier to get the solid bracelet end link in? And how? (serious question)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> Does that make it easier to get the solid bracelet end link in? And how? (serious question)


Short answer - it doesn't. You got it.
It only helps during strap/bracelet removal.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

babola said:


> Short answer - it doesn't. You got it.
> It only helps during strap/bracelet removal.


Wish I could say I was better with the watch tools. Straps are fine, but some people also find installing the bracelet easy, or they don't care about scratches. Maybe it's time to invest in one of those spring bar pliers, as I can't sensibly afford to buy 2 (or even THREE) of these beautiful watches like _some_ happy people!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

A good strap change tool isn't expensive and well worth the investment imo


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Wish I could say I was better with the watch tools. Straps are fine, but some people also find installing the bracelet easy, or they don't care about scratches. Maybe it's time to invest in one of those spring bar pliers, as I can't sensibly afford to buy 2 (or even THREE) of these beautiful watches like _some_ happy people!


SEIKO has rounded fat bars, very easy to attach a bracelet like that even without tools. Just tape the case with electric tape and it won't get scratched. And as previously stated, drilled lugs make for very easy removal.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

nsx_23 said:


> A good strap change tool isn't expensive and well worth the investment imo


It's usually not about the tool. In most cases it's the _operator._


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

yonsson said:


> SEIKO has rounded fat bars, very easy to attach a bracelet like that even without tools. Just tape the case with electric tape and it won't get scratched. And as previously stated, drilled lugs make for very easy removal.


This ^


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

hundredwaters said:


> Got mine today. I have to say I am feeling a little mixed. The indices are really shiny and black-out in certain positions... not what I was expecting. Anyone have this concern or reaction?


I would love to read more comments about the zaratsu finishing/black polishing of the hour markers. This is a very noticeable feature of the watch's design. For me, I like the finishing. I think it looks cool, is functional, and is a sign of the extra work put into this special edition.

It is cool that the surface is so flat and reflective. The indices are sometimes either "lit up" or "darked out." The edges of the hour and minute hands are like this, too, and make me think of laser beams. Usually the indices are not on or off, but show variation and pick up surrounding colors. They also interact with the crystal distortion and polished rehaut. --Okay, I might be taking this a bit far, but if you look at the watch from within a few feet, your right eye and your left eye will be seeing the surface differently. Close each eye to see that one angle is catching a shiny index, while the other eye's viewing angle is not. I find with both eyes open that it makes index appear to be reflecting both states at the same time?

I notice that the indices are very reflective even in low lighting, which eases legibility. According to the Google-translated version of this website, http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/diverscuba/sbdx019 something is "Diamond cut when visibility and luxury feel are compatible." I am guessing this is referring to how the finish on the indices improves visibility. Any Japanese readers who could chime in?

I am satisfied with the level of work on this watch when I look at the indices. From what I understand, a craftsman at a Seiko watch studio (Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio?) would have to hand finish each hour marker to achieve this effect. This is done for Grand Seiko indices, though I notice that those often have multiple surfaces. Is there someone who also owns a Grand Seiko and could do a comparison? Any watch collectors out there who could comment on finishing? Has anyone looked at the SLA017 under a loupe, and if one were to do so, what should one look for?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Bad pic but I love the bracelet! Super easy to put on and very easy to size.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Back to the strap for me.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The view while driving.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

zuiko said:


> The view while driving.


Killer shot!
Would you mind taking a side profile of the watch on your wrist please (from 9 oclock side)? 
Please don't drive and take the said picture and drive safely.


----------



## jtscottUM (May 18, 2017)

Sick shot! Really want this piece.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Keep in mind that I am flexing my wrist so it accentuates the height here.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

One from the afternoon. It's a fantastic watch.









So fantastic I think it's a must have watch for any Seiko fan and certainly diver watch collectors.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Zuiko, thank you for your continued public service (pics) ! |>


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I have an extra bracelet and rubber strap on order, this is a 100% keeper for me.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Walrusmonger looking good, what size is your wrist and how do you find the length of the rubber strap ?


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Guys- how would you rate the "BLING" factor on this watch? Between the sapphire, bezel, chapter ring, etc., etc. - there seems to be a lot of shine going on. If somebody prefers their watches a bit on the stealth side, is this one more of an attention grabber?

PS: Has anyone tried squeezing on a 20mm strap yet?

Thanks- J


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

walrusmonger said:


> I have an extra bracelet and rubber strap on order, this is a 100% keeper for me.


What part number is the bracelet and rubber? I'm thinking of ordering an extra pair myself.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

jomal66 said:


> Guys- how would you rate the "BLING" factor on this watch? Between the sapphire, bezel, chapter ring, etc., etc. - there seems to be a lot of shine going on. If somebody prefers their watches a bit on the stealth side, is this one more of an attention grabber?
> 
> PS: Has anyone tried squeezing on a 20mm strap yet?
> 
> Thanks- J


It's a Seiko. It's as stealthy as it gets.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

impalass said:


> Walrusmonger looking good, what size is your wrist and how do you find the length of the rubber strap ?


6.8" , didn't wear the rubber at all, just put it straight on bracelet. Rubber is really nice but it is a lint magnet.



jomal66 said:


> Guys- how would you rate the "BLING" factor on this watch? Between the sapphire, bezel, chapter ring, etc., etc. - there seems to be a lot of shine going on. If somebody prefers their watches a bit on the stealth side, is this one more of an attention grabber?
> 
> PS: Has anyone tried squeezing on a 20mm strap yet?
> 
> Thanks- J


It is a tool watch but the dial and rehaut are blingy. I don't think this would grab any more attention than a sub, and even less on the rubber.



appleb said:


> What part number is the bracelet and rubber? I'm thinking of ordering an extra pair myself.


I don't have the PN yet. Once I get them in hand I will post the numbers. My contact just looks these up for me, sorry!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the speedy replies Walrusmonger, ordering both an extra bracelet and rubber strap is quite the commitment and one I hope to share in a week or two.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I normally wear my watches on aftermarket straps (to Flip if needed) but this one is too nice, it truly is an heirloom piece, and I've owned 100+ watches from $100 to $8000. The bracelet is so much better than regular Seiko bracelets, the clasp is great. I wanted to have a bnib strap and bracelet for when I pass it down to my son.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

walrusmonger said:


> I normally wear my watches on aftermarket straps (to Flip if needed) but this one is too nice, it truly is an heirloom piece, and I've owned 100+ watches from $100 to $8000. The bracelet is so much better than regular Seiko bracelets, the clasp is great. I wanted to have a bnib strap and bracelet for when I pass it down to my son.


Heirloom piece is what I had in mind when ordering mine too. Good to hear the bracelet is better than regular.

I'll wait till mine's in hand before ordering a spare bracelet or strap. Looking forward to more pics if you have the time.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I will post more for sure. The bracelet uses pins in the center links so it's easy to adjust, and the clasp is machined vs. stamped. Reminds me of the GS bracelets but the brushing is not as fine.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

The praise you guys have on this piece is unbelievable. Instilling me with a ton of confidence that I've made another excellent choice in a higher grade Seiko. Still yet to see it for myself, but feeling good about it! Seiko is damn good stuff...


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Didn't pre-order but I just bought a new one for a few bucks off retail (which is ridiculous for a non-Grand Seiko Seiko). Posting pics when I get it in a few days... woot woot


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Alimamy, I keep coming back to look at your regimental (?) Nato, have to acquire some 19mm straps, would you mind sharing where you picked this one up ?


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

Received last Friday. On strap for last 5 days but will change to bracelet tonight. Wrong date as well.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

impalass said:


> Alimamy, I keep coming back to look at your regimental (?) Nato, have to acquire some 19mm straps, would you mind sharing where you picked this one up ?
> 
> View attachment 12263674


Hi impalass, I too need to pick up some 19 mm straps. I order my natos from natostrapco, and this 20mm just happened to be slightly small allowing it to fit. The other 20 mm natos that I ordered from natostrapco do not fit. The straps were ordered over a year ago.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

A little shocked that's you guys are so extremely positive, enough to buy extra bracelets and extra watches. I hope you are right. 
Getting mine on Saturday and look forward to it.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

yonsson said:


> A little shocked that's you guys are so extremely positive, enough to buy extra bracelets and extra watches. I hope you are right.
> Getting mine on Saturday and look forward to it.


Yonsson, I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts! Congratulations on the incoming watch. Your posts since Baselworld have been very thoughtful and helpful.

I do like the watch. I am less enthusiastic about the bracelet, though I did not have high expectations. I am happy that it is comfortable and secure, but the stamped parts in the clasp rattle a little. It does look nice and the links fold smoothly. I also like that the end-link is part of the bracelet and not held on by the spring bar. It would be nicer if it had some permanent links, like a GS or some of Seiko's Swiss competitors.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Alimamy said:


> Hi impalass, I too need to pick up some 19 mm straps. I order my natos from natostrapco, and this 20mm just happened to be slightly small allowing it to fit. The other 20 mm natos that I ordered from natostrapco do not fit. The straps were ordered over a year ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks Alimamy, found what looks like a decent one at Watch Gecko, never ordered from them before time to give them a try.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm still a big fan of the tropic strap. The minimal lint doesn't bother me at all and it's supremely comfortable. So much so I'm not enjoying wearing metal bracelets anymore tbh. Never thought I would be a strap convert but there you are. It also helps that it looks great in that config.


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

Have some one order iy from exquisetime or not , i still not receive it , i live in america


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

zuiko said:


> Well it looks like there'll be more owners and pictures soon. Back to the metal today...
> 
> View attachment 12204042
> 
> View attachment 12204058


Look great , can't wait to receive iy


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Metal bracelet... this was more difficult than it should have been. The endlink has an awkward shape that meant it got caught/jammed and required some real thinking to remove and put back. This resulted in a small barely visible bend in the bracelet springbar area. It can be buffed to smooth if I take the bracelet out but I won't bother anytime soon.
> 
> View attachment 12083866
> 
> ...


I believe the writing on our two bracelets differs.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Size comparison with my top listed Seikos.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone care to elaborate on the extra "pin" in the end links?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Alimamy said:


> I believe the writing on our two bracelets differs.


Really? Seriously? This is a production SLA017 / SBDX019. In the watch for a few thousand dollars?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Alimamy said:


> I believe the writing on our two bracelets differs.











No China stamp on this the smallest serial number I have of three. I will check the others later.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just confirmed others are also non China. 

So Australian models presumably are all like mine. 

All serial numbers are under 800.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Probably hard to tell without real life comparison but even the edges on mine are a bit more defined. 

The China band seems a little less defined and more cushion shaped to the right of the writing. 

Do you agree?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm losing faith in Seiko. A Chinese part in some SLA017 bands and dials in their lower cost watches not lining up, which would be outrageous mistakes if it were any other brand than Seiko, which has such reserve of trust in us.


----------



## mr_sneeze (Apr 9, 2016)

Any owner tell me how the watch wears compared to an SKX007/9? Pic would help too 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

You know "region of origin markings" differ from country to country right? 
The difference on the clasp stamp probably doesn't mean anything else than you shopping in different countries. It's the same with "Japan" or "made in Japan" or no origin branding on the dials. That doesn't necessarily mean one dial is made in Japan and the other one isn't.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm looks like I need to be extra careful when picking mine up.

AD called and they are receiving the watches these few days, and asked me to pick my numbers. Finally time to book my flight to take them home.


----------



## mr_sneeze (Apr 9, 2016)

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12273266
> View attachment 12273274


Looks the same from that pic, but difficult to tell due to angle. Does it feel / look smaller to wear?

Is that a modded skx?

Cheers

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

mr_sneeze said:


> Looks the same from that pic, but difficult to tell due to angle. Does it feel / look smaller to wear?
> 
> Is that a modded skx?
> 
> ...


wears a little different because it feels less wide but a little longer, equally as comfortable. That is the skxa65 Thailand le.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12273266
> View attachment 12273274


Love the SKXA65K, I have one myself, enjoying it on the Angus Jubilee. It's an aquired taste for sure, but it's become one of my favs...especially while waiting for my SLA017 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

So what's the verdict?

is the edge different on each bracelet ? 

Are they both same factory or genuinely different place of manufacture. 

I think the shape of that platform with the writing has hard sharp edges on the non-China writing version compared to softer lozenge like edges on the China band. 

Other brands make a huge deal oit of these little variations. All companies do it. 

I think the Japanese SBDX019 will have no China written on it. 

Does it matter at all? Does it matter for some people? I don't know the answer tbh but I'm sort of glad mine doesn't say China on anything but the paper box  Not that there's anything wrong with Chinese made.


----------



## mr_sneeze (Apr 9, 2016)

Interesting you say about the length of it. That is the bit that concerns me as the skx is at my limit. The SLA's bezel also makes it appear slimmer. Highly tempting watch, but I worry about a loss if it doesn't look right.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

zuiko said:


> So what's the verdict?
> 
> is the edge different on each bracelet ?
> 
> ...


Not sure, it may just be the lighting in my picture. I was assuming Yonsson's suggestion about import laws in different markets, but I do not know enough about that to comment. I.e. the US requires the origin to be stamped, but perhaps Australia and Japan do not. Something like this, no?

I'll look more closely after work. Sorry for the wait! hehe. I may even snap a few more pictures.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

A few comments about the bracelet. Just sized it up yesterday. It's a pin and collar system so be careful if you're doing it yourself because the collars are very small(they are located in the inner link, (male link)). 
I thought the end links would bother me but on the wrist they look fine. For a watch of this caliber, would have loved for Seiko to taper the bracelet. Say from 19mm to 16mm at clasp. Just my preference.
Overall, satisfied with the bracelet after the second day of wear. Would love to see some pics of this on a leather strap and a zulu/nato.
My bracelet has China stamped on it.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

zuiko said:


> I think the Japanese SBDX019 will have no China written on it.
> Does it matter at all? Does it matter for some people?


No it doesn't matter, they all come from the same factory. 
The Swedish shipment has arrived. A few 6XX/2000 but most of them 12XX/2000. I can check to see if there's a difference.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

This may or may not be sensible, but I certainly would much prefer one that does not say "BAND CHINA" on it. It's disheartening to see, even though it may be true that no origin stamp at all does not necessarily mean "JAPAN" either.

Being that the only Seiko watches I have that aren't Grand Seiko or Credor are a couple of very economic Seiko 5s (Malaysia), I don't have much experience here - Are bracelets and other parts typically/often China manufactured in the Prospex, Presage, Sarb, Brightz or similar level Seiko watches?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> This may or may not be sensible, but I certainly would much prefer one that does not say "BAND CHINA" on it. It's disheartening to see, even though it may be true that no origin stamp at all does not necessarily mean "JAPAN" either.
> 
> Being that the only Seiko watches I have that aren't Grand Seiko or Credor are a couple of very economic Seiko 5s (Malaysia), I don't have much experience here - Are bracelets and other parts typically/often China manufactured in the Prospex, Presage, Sarb, Brightz or similar level Seiko watches?


http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...iko-s-own-alternative-marinemaster-clasp.html

Now compare that to my mm300 clasp bought from Japan, fresh picture:









Sold in different markets, that's it.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

I ordered one Monday night, didn't expect it in 3 days from Asia. Good lord.

Mailman just left...


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry for posting this in separate posts. I'm on my cell phone and this site is cancer for a mobile browser (and Tapatalk sucks).

The inside is rather dusty for newly-released watch. Still amazed I got it under MSRP.

Box quality is noticeably lower quality than that of a $800 Quartz Seiko Tuna which is disappointing for a $3400 Seiko. My bracelet luckily doesn't say China like the other poster a few pages back.

























More pics coming. Again, sorry for multiple posts but this site is impossible to use on my phone. Mods, feel free to combine my posts.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

The thickness is just slightly more than a Rolex GMT-Master II. Overall, it's a VERY reasonable thickness for a modern Seiko. I heard the 8L was a thick movement anyway, so it's a great feat by Seiko to fit it such a svelte package.

This watch is GLOSSY. I'm pretty sure the bezel is not ceramic, but that with the combination of the dial makes it shinier than both my Rolexes. It seems very similar to Omega's LiquidMetal, but again, this bezel is supposedly not in ceramic. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

6R15: Is it from Japan? Is it 001-500/2000?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

The strap feels like somewhere between the rubber MM300 waffle strap and the Tuna silicone strap. Good rigidity-to-skin comfort ratio. I'm surprised that the strap keeper is in either a PVC or DLC black metal. I thought it was going to be rubber from the pictures which I hate, mostly from experience of the SBDX001 (but was replaced in the SBDX017 with a metal one). This watch is definitely glossy. It's not simply shiny and reflective of light like Rolexes are... this one has a glossy "wet" look to it. I like the way the chapter ring is printed on the dial... no chance to screw up alignment issues.

Overall, this is a great watch but I cannot recommend it solely on the price. It's equivalent to the price of 2 pre-owned 8L35 MM300s and one new quartz 7C46 Tuna combined. This watch should have been along the same price as the LE SBDX012.

TL;DR: Great watch but terrible bang-per-buck ratio. Buy only if there isn't a better watch for the same price.



yonsson said:


> 6R15: Is it from Japan? Is it 001-500/2000?


The watch is made in Japan, but was not the source I got it from. Supposedly, the 1-500s are called the SBDX019 and my tag said SLA017. My number is over 1000.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

6R, would you mind providing a comparison vs the mm300? It's obvious that this is a smaller watch, but in terms of finish / quality, how does the mm300 measure up? I find it interesting that you said the sla should be priced the same as the le mm300.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

someone should try the UncleSeiko 19mm waffle on it. =)


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

jr81 said:


> 6R, would you mind providing a comparison vs the mm300? It's obvious that this is a smaller watch, but in terms of finish / quality, how does the mm300 measure up? I find it interesting that you said the sla should be priced the same as the le mm300.


Sorry, I sold my MM300 over a year ago.

I say it should be priced the same as the LE MM300 because it's basically the same watch but smaller and thinner. Technically, this has less features if you count the monoblock He-proof design, greater WR of the M300, and ratcheting clasp. Only real difference is the sapphire, and that alone shouldn't be worth $1000. At the $3k price range, I'd definitely choose an Omega over this.

If anyone is on the fence of getting either a Speedmaster or this in a similar price range, they'd be a fool not to go for the Speedy. If I had to only have one, it would still be the Speedmaster. Make no mistake, the SLA017 is a very nice watch, but not competively-priced.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

yonsson said:


> http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...iko-s-own-alternative-marinemaster-clasp.html
> 
> Now compare that to my mm300 clasp bought from Japan, fresh picture:
> 
> ...


The "CHINA" clasp in that other thread was indeed noted to be cheaper though. What could be the difference causing that?

In any case, it is what it is, right? It's not like its fake. Perhaps those less initiated with Seiko diver's watches, like myself, might have naively assumed that considering the price, this would be an ALL Japan made product. But if I'm concluding correctly, basically Prospex and most (all?) non GS Seiko dive watch bracelets are China made, even if some of them may not say so on the clasp itself.

Is this something generally understood and accepted by most knowledgeable Seiko dive watch collectors?


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for the input 6R. I have one on preorder and I don't know, something about this watch (or the overall package, rather) just leaves me cold. I don't know if it's the price because in general, I find it ridiculous that watches sell for as much as they do. I just don't have the feeling that I need to have this one and I'm surprised because I figured a 40mm 8L35 watch would be a homerun for me.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Latest posts have definitely made me rethink the purchase... 

Something tells me discounts will be available soon and some great pre owned deals by end of summer.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Toshk said:


> Latest posts have definitely made me rethink the purchase...
> 
> Something tells me discounts will be available soon and some great pre owned deals by end of summer.


I don't think that will happen. Didn't really happen with the MM300 LE SBDX012 and that was a random release. This watch stole the Baselworld 2017 show.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

bluedialer said:


> The "CHINA" clasp in that other thread was indeed noted to be cheaper though. What could be the difference causing that?
> 
> In any case, it is what it is, right? It's not like its fake. Perhaps those less initiated with Seiko diver's watches, like myself, might have naively assumed that considering the price, this would be an ALL Japan made product. But if I'm concluding correctly, basically Prospex and most (all?) non GS Seiko dive watch bracelets are China made, even if some of them may not say so on the clasp itself.
> 
> Is this something generally understood and accepted by most knowledgeable Seiko dive watch collectors?


Fun fact: All the current Seiko Tunas' cases (including the $1000+ ones) are made in Malaysia.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I owned the sbdx012 and this one is nicer. It's subjective, like all luxury goods, but this watch has a nicer dial, nicer caseback, nicer bracelet, nicer rubber, better crown action, nicer bezel action, and wears more comfortably. I paid $2700 for my sbdx012, and I agree that this should have been priced at $2700, but Seiko is moving more upmarket and we are 2 years later. Other brands have had price increases and that doesn't factor in Seiko reusing 90% of the same watch of the regular mm300.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

6R15 said:


> I don't think that will happen. Didn't really happen with the MM300 LE SBDX012 and that was a random release. This watch stole the Baselworld 2017 show.


Will have to try it on first. But where


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Toshk said:


> Will have to try it on first. But where


My house. I'll put some beer on ice.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

6R15 said:


> My house. I'll put some beer on ice.


- 6 GMT. Not gonna make it mate . Cheers!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

6R15:

I can make it! Get em nice and cold! Just two hours earlier than my zone! Central US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Is the first SLA017 meetup already brewing?  So why did we all buy this Seiko, which oddly for the brand, *possibly* punches under its weight?

Long story short, I liked the mm300, but it was too large for my slim wrist and my tastes. Did I bite because of the LE statues? Probably a little bit.

I like the retro design. Though, isn't the 62MAS kind of basic in a way? It predates Seiko's Grammar of design by a few years (right?) and doesn't seem to carry the Seiko design language. It reminds me of the case shape on the Seamaster 300; perhaps it reflects the era. I wish I could read an essay by Nobuhiro Kosugi explaining the thought behind the re-design.

Let's see what we all think after a few months, or after some years. I am trusting the 8L35 proves stable over that time. I am walking through the park this evening and bonding with my new watch, lol. I remind myself that the boutique warranty is a bit nicer. The watch and I have some time to get to know each other.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Nice sharing here. I'm waiting for mine to come. Most likely end July (long wait).

Can someone help in measuring the width of the bracelet at the clasp side? Was wondering if it can take the clasp of the MM300.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope someone who works at Seiko reads these threads (I have a feeling they do since they know the names we give their watches... Tuna, Cocktail Time, Sumo, Monster, etc. etc.).

The fact that a Tuna at 1/3 the price has superior quality for the packaging is pathetic. There's cost saving, then there's diluting your brand. You can *visually* see how terrible the SLA017 box is. The fake leather is so cheap that it feels sticky to my fingers every time I touch it, even after wiping it. The hinge feels cheap but on the Tuna box, the hinge is a solid and has a smooth action. The inside material is very cheap-feeling and the SEIKO stamp/text seems too tall. The inner tan/blue parts are not glued together very neatly. The bottom is poorly stamped on the Chinese box too.

I know some of you think I'm being ridiculous since this is going to be stored away anyway and I would agree... if this watch wasn't at the price it is. The watch felt like a cheap Seiko as I unboxed it. The watch itself is excellent quality but my perception was skewed as I opened the box. They're pushing the limits of how many pennies they can pinch out of us.


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

6R15 said:


> Fun fact: All the current Seiko Tunas' cases (including the $1000+ ones) are made in Malaysia.


What about the shroud? Where is that made?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

6R15 said:


> Fun fact: All the current Seiko Tunas' cases (including the $1000+ ones) are made in Malaysia.


I though all tunas are $1000+ ?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

tophotdog said:


> What about the shroud? Where is that made?


No idea as it doesn't say on the shroud but that's presumably considered part of the case too so if I had to bet, I would say the same place.



ffnc1020 said:


> I though all tunas are $1000+ ?


Not all. The quartz are under and then there's the so-called "Baby Tuna"


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

bluedialer said:


> That feeling when Rolex Omega guy accidently walks into the Seiko boutique.


Sup


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well boys, who's gonna be the brave one to crack this baby open so that we can check no 'CHINA CASE' is etched inside?

If parts are indeed made in China I'd say its a sure bet Seiko has a production line ready and waiting to churn out thousands more of those with a couple of cosmetic differences. Laser etched caseback and printed dial all make sense in this light. Easy to change with just a key press. I'm so getting one next year


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

6R15 said:


> Sup


That pretty much sums it up. 
For me, the speedmaster is a tired old worn out watch model, still nice of course but it's boring, still pretty much the same watch as in the 60s and as unexclusive as a watch can get. It's simply not an exciting watch, for me that is. And the new speedmaster box is ridiculous.

I do love SEIKO but I also know:
1: The bracelets are not impressive regardless of model. The ONLY truly great bracelet is the 5-piece GS-bracelet. 
2: The boxes are never nice.

I have always considered GS and Prospex watches to very good quality compared to cost. The UK and US release of GS and Prospex however has messed that up, the prices outside of Japan are now stupid and SEIKO/GS are no longer the "easy" choice when spending watch money.

You also have to consider the fact that even the smaller and cheaper Swiss brands now have movements that can compete with Prospex and GS, for example 70hrs Tudor in house movement, Tag Heuer 70hrs in house chronograph movements, Breitling in house HAQ chronograph movements (B55 model soon to be official). 
The GS movement standard which used to be a selling point is now sub par. No one sees chronometer standards as being the norm anymore in the GS price bracket. Rolex now certifies their movements to +2/-2 and Omega has the Metas tests, and lets face it, GS is now at Rolex price wise.

So for me, I consider SEIKO to be at a cross road. The 8LMAS I'll give a pass because I have been waiting for a long time for a watch like this, but generally, something dramatical has to happen within the SEIKO development department. I have said it before, a stamped clasp won't do for a $8500 GS hi-beat diver (which is $12500 in Sweden). Something needs to happen and something needs to happen fast.

Yonssons recipe for GS success:
1: True international pricing (Japan prices for all markets). 
2: The GS "Special" (+3/-2) needs to become the standard. 
3: Bracelets and clasps needs to be completely reworked for Prospex and GS. 
4: Ceramic bezel inlays needs to improve in quality. 
5: 40mm GS hi-beat diver. 
6: Mechanical 42mm GS chronograph. 
7: Diashield treatments need to stop. 
8: Packaging needs to improve. 
9: Servicing needs to be easier. 
10: REAL marketing. Goodies, great photos, regular press releases, books translated to English, good Baselworld lights.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

11. Fix the awkward reworked-for-2017 GS dial layout
12. Make a GS chronograph that looks like it was designed for a sane person


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Well boys, who's gonna be the brave one to crack this baby open so that we can check no 'CHINA CASE' is etched inside?
> 
> If parts are indeed made in China I'd say its a sure bet Seiko has a production line ready and waiting to churn out thousands more of those with a couple of cosmetic differences. Laser etched caseback and printed dial all make sense in this light. Easy to change with just a key press. I'm so getting one next year


The cases are of course made in Japan, there are requirements for "made in japan" easily available online. 
Manufacturing watches is seldom done 100% in house, goes for most watch brands.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

yonsson said:


> The cases are of course made in Japan, there are requirements for "made in japan" easily available online.
> Manufacturing watches is seldom done 100% in house, goes for most watch brands.


Sumo case isn't, it started out on the first batch then its china made, stamped on the inside. Have seen my Blumo's personally.. So much for the 'requirements'. 
As for the box, that's easily the worst box I've seen in a Seiko LE and yes there was a lot of competition for that title among Seiko but not in this price range. There's no sugarcoating this.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Sumo case isn't, it started out on the first batch then its china made, stamped on the inside. Have seen my Blumo's personally.. So much for the 'requirements'.
> As for the box, that's easily the worst box I've seen in a Seiko LE and yes there was a lot of competition for that title among Seiko but not in this price range. There's no sugarcoating this.


I seriously couldn't care less about the case.

The Sumo isn't explicitly a Shizuku-ishi model like the SLA017 or SBDX017 are. A china stamp inside the SLA017 would surprise me, but then again, I wouldn't mind it, the importance is finishing and it's finished by hand at SII by the GS polishers.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Regardless of boxes and places this is still a truly great watch. 

There's just nothing else like it in the modern Seiko watches and nothing like it in the vintage either. 

It might be a 62MAS reissue but that's like calling a 1980s Porsche 911 and today's one as being the same car. 

Even the high Australian price couldn't ruin this for me it's that good of an overall watch. 

It's quintessential Seiko, even with any flaws.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

A great little tribute to the ancestor of this watch......

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/2/4/62mas-6217-8000-original-tropic-strap


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

zuiko said:


> Regardless of boxes and places this is still a truly great watch.
> 
> There's just nothing else like it in the modern Seiko watches and nothing like it in the vintage either.
> 
> ...


The 6217 is the most boring vintage SEIKO diver of them all if you ask me. It's nice but I would much rather have a 6215, 6159, 6105-8000 or even a nice 6306. 
All of a sudden people start to realize there actually was a model called 62Mas which is comical and cute, but it has never even been a forerunner when talking vintage SEIKO. The SLA017 however, now that is an interesting watch and it makes sense 2017.

And the SLA017 isn't actually the reissue of the "first" SEIKO divers watch to be honest. SLA017 is big crown, that is the later version of the 6217, the -8001.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

yonsson said:


> The 6217 is the most boring vintage SEIKO diver of them all if you ask me. It's nice but I would much rather have a 6215, 6159, 6105-8000 or even a nice 6306.
> All of a sudden people start to realize there actually was a model called 62Mas which is comical and cute, but it has never even been a forerunner when talking vintage SEIKO. The SLA017 however, now that is an interesting watch and it makes sense 2017.
> 
> And the SLA017 isn't actually the reissue of the "first" SEIKO divers watch to be honest. SLA017 is big crown, that is the later version of the 6217, the -8001.


I tried to get that across very succinctly by saying there isn't anything like it in vintage -not even the 62MAS.

This is so much more than any of the vintage watches. I would not buy or wear a "vintage watch"as it firstly doesn't appeal to me -it's someone else's first watch and usually someone who's already dead -lets face facts here.

It's about as appealing to me as taking boots off a dead man to wear.

But anyhow that aside the vintage watches were just standard production of their time and they've aged in ways that are just horrible and sugar coated with words like patina etc. I mean its decay, degradation, rust and mold.

Just not my thing. I wouldn't say no to NOS but anything that has been owned for a significant time and used, abused, handled, taken to the toilet on someone else's arm is a pass for me.

Anyway that's the long version of what I said in that no vintage Seiko can really rival this in build and materials.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

yonsson said:


> I seriously couldn't care less about the case.
> 
> The Sumo isn't explicitly a Shizuku-ishi model like the SLA017 or SBDX017 are. A china stamp inside the SLA017 would surprise me, but then again, I wouldn't mind it, the importance is finishing and it's finished by hand at SII by the GS polishers.


Right. So far we've heard that the bracelet was supposed to be GS level of quality (not), the dial was to be printed with GS quality (not), the movement decorated (not) and regulated (not).

So we're left with a vague notion of a case finished thousand of miles away from where it was produced. Sorry but it doesn't work this way. If a case is made in Malaysia or China or Japan then its finished there as well. Doesn't make sense from a QC point of view to do it otherwise. Check Seiko videos on GS production. ×Not× saying that the case was made outside Japan but at this point in time I'm very unlikely to put faith in forum gossip about how mystically crafted this watch is, despite all tips pointing to the reality of a watch designed to be mass produced (china made bracelet and cheap paperbox, laser etched caseback, printed dial, undecorated and unregulated movement, etc)


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Right. So far we've heard that the bracelet was supposed to be GS level of quality (not), the dial was to be printed with GS quality (not), the movement decorated (not) and regulated (not).
> 
> So we're left with a vague notion of a case finished thousand of miles away from where it was produced. Sorry but it doesn't work this way. If a case is made in Malaysia or China or Japan then its finished there as well. Doesn't make sense from a QC point of view to do it otherwise. Check Seiko videos on GS production. ×Not× saying that the case was made outside Japan but at this point in time I'm very unlikely to put faith in forum gossip about how mystically crafted this watch is, despite all tips pointing to the reality of a watch designed to be mass produced (china made bracelet and cheap paperbox, laser etched caseback, printed dial, undecorated and unregulated movement, etc)


So now it's undecorated and not regulated? And made in China? Wow, how did that happen? You are a funny guy.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

But anyhow that aside the vintage watches were just standard production of their time and they've aged in ways that are just horrible and sugar coated with words like patina etc. I mean its decay, degradation, rust and mold. 

Just not my thing. I wouldn't say no to NOS but anything that has been owned for a significant time and used, abused, handled, taken to the toilet on someone else's arm is a pass for me. 


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

A couple of my random thoughts...

As far as the box goes, I could care less. I don't wear the box and it gets stored in my watch box closet.

As far as where it's made...one simply has to look up the "Swiss made" rules...you'll see that even Swiss made watches are not entirely Swiss made.

The overall Modern yet vintage design of this is was does it for me. I don't generally wear watches over 44mm because I think they look like I took a wall clock off the wall and put a strap on it and slapped it on my wrist. 

The price is high, but I got a decent discount through my AD so price falls somewhat higher than a MM300.

I really look forward to getting mine and seeing it on my wrist. I fear this might compete with my Submariner for wrist time but that's ok!

By the way, think of a pre-owned watch...if it could tolerate another mans toilet trips and abuse, it can tolerate yours!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

T-25hrs.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

At least the modern "tropic strap" says Japan on it


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Also notice the Seiko logo is written in a grey silver metallic print amd the white automatic and other text is distinct. Its not applied but it still looks the part.


----------



## Wabash60611 (Jan 21, 2017)

zuiko said:


> I tried to get that across very succinctly by saying there isn't anything like it in vintage -not even the 62MAS.
> 
> This is so much more than any of the vintage watches. I would not buy or wear a ?vintage watch?as it firstly doesn't appeal to me -it's someone else's first watch and usually someone who's already dead -lets face facts here.
> 
> ...


I have the same concern as yours on vintage timepieces. No disrespect meant but there are other issues like dial and movement originality that I have no experience with. Yes I can ask, learn and observe through the discussion, reviews, pics in the forum but i cannot do that always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Also notice the Seiko logo is written in a grey silver metallic print amd the white automatic and other text is distinct. Its not applied but it still looks the part.


And I'm guessing the Seiko logo is slightly taller in relief than the automatic text? Cheers!









Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Jlawjj said:


> A couple of my random thoughts...
> 
> As far as the box goes, I could care less. I don't wear the box and it gets stored in my watch box closet.
> 
> ...


I hope we will get to see pictures of your SLA017 with your Submariner 

The Submariner is next on my list, but Seiko set me back a few months on that plan when I got the opportunity to buy an SLA017.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Alimamy said:


> I hope we will get to see pictures of your SLA017 with your Submariner
> 
> The Submariner is next on my list, but Seiko set me back a few months on that plan when I got the opportunity to buy an SLA017.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Alimamy:

I will as soon as I get my SLA017. But in the meantime here's a couple of my Sub...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Wabash60611 said:


> I have the same concern as yours on vintage timepieces. No disrespect meant but there are other issues like dial and movement originality that I have no experience with. Yes I can ask, learn and observe through the discussion, reviews, pics in the forum but i cannot do that always.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


excellent point.

the 60s through 80s or so didn't have active communities and vendors of seiko modders either.

I can only imagine the "nightmare" being created for future 'vintage' enthusiasts by today's modification scene. You only have to browse the turtle thread to get a feel of the 'problem'.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

lethaltoes said:


> And I'm guessing the Seiko logo is slightly taller in relief than the automatic text? Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hard to get a great picture but here...








Depending on light angle the distinctness is even clearer and the other text seemingly diminishes.

Its more than "just a painted dial".

Comparing this to a standard mass manufacture seiko can't be more wrong.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Alimamy said:


> So why did we all buy this Seiko, which oddly for the brand, *possibly* punches under its weight?
> 
> Long story short, I liked the mm300, but it was too large for my slim wrist and my tastes. Did I bite because of the LE statues? Probably a little bit.
> 
> ...


This watch has a lot to offer, but mainly the 40mm size, historical significance, unique casing and crystal structure, quality movement, and overall finish and construction quality.

I personally love a shiny grey dial, and a huge factor to me was also that the watch comes with both a bracelet and strap option included. I have no Seiko diver's watches but always felt I'd add one when the right one came along. This release was the perfect opportunity to get one that's particularly unique, premium quality, and suits my wrist/taste... something more likely to be a true keeper.

What got me really thinking, was when I saw live video of it on ablogtowatch's Basel coverage. When it came up on the screen my girlfriend suddenly commented "Wow, now THAT'S nice" ... I really started looking at it, seeing how it glistened and the hints of black polishing, and thinking hmmm, yeah actually it is pretty damn nice. You could get a sense through the Basel presentations of the amount of thought and effort put in by Seiko into this re-creation of the watch head, and that there was something special going on here.

Of course the hype around the piece and the limited status of it definitely played its role in prompting me to pre-order, but that was just on top of everything else. Still waiting and just hoping my expectations were accurate.


----------



## eumetazoa (Feb 16, 2011)

I am eagerly awaiting this watch! I am wondering if someone could tell me what the bezel is made of. I searched and could not find an answer. 

Thanks for the great pictures and information!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Eagerly awaiting Yonsson's thoughts after picking up his SLA017 today, tic toc, the count down begins. :-!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine has arrived.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice shot of the caseback! The lint is already collecting on the back of the strap huh.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Mine has arrived.


Congrats on your arrival - hoping that you have time to put together some photos that really capture the essence of what makes this watch special.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

12XX : not made in China.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Congrats on your arrival - hoping that you have time to put together some photos that really capture the essence of what makes this watch special.


Hehe, will do my best tomorrow. But very happy with it! Much much better than in the crappy Basel light.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Nato time!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Has anyone that pre-ordered through Timeless Luxury received theirs yet? I admit the wait is growing increasingly difficult with all the people that have received theirs already.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Waiting for some sushi and sashimi.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

yonsson said:


>


Thank you! Wow, right to it! Thanks for a view that I was not expecting to see so soon, if at all. Mine will be closed until it goes back to Seiko for its first service, years from now.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

It doesn't terrify my cat so this watch has to be a keeper


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Memento Vivere said:


> Has anyone that pre-ordered through Timeless Luxury received theirs yet? I admit the wait is growing increasingly difficult with all the people that have received theirs already.


I did too, haven't heard anything. The wait is truly painful. They are a large vendor, and I'm sure they account for many pieces, out of the 2000.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

yonsson said:


>


Thanks for that man. You are the real fan here! Hats off!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

6R15 said:


> It doesn't terrify my cat so this watch has to be a keeper
> 
> View attachment 12295674


wouldn't want something like this to happen:


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

I must admit I had my doubts after Baselworld but the final product is great!
the sunburst is discrete and not overwhelming and the glossy rehault isn't too much. 
Great on nato, OK on bracelet, rubber = lint magnet. Will try wjean as soon as I get home.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

yonsson;43424706
I must admit I had my doubts after Baselworld but the final product is great!
the sunburst is discrete and not overwhelming and the glossy rehault isn't too much.
Great on nato said:


> The final product is amazing. I feel lucky to have had the opportunity to pick this one up. Glad you love it!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

What happened for me was on the first night and day I had it it didn't have anywhere near the love I have for it now. it's not an instantly special watch as it is a reissue of a fairly plain 1960’s watch in terms of overall design. It's a very faithful reissue. 

What happens afterward is that it’s the special elements that build and reveal themselves over time to you. It's not an instant thing. Your eyes and mind see the specialness over a time period and the specialness one then sees is impossible to unsee or dismiss. 

It's an ordinary watch and can still look ordinary to the casual observer but it has taken that ordinariness and through Kosugi's artistry brought it up to a very special level of aesthetic and functional beauty. 

It really does contain some “magic”element to it.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

If I don't receive my call soon my head may explode and Yonsson you are the bravest WIS of all (IMHO) taking the case back off and verifying the pure Japanese credentials of the SLA017 for all to see. |>


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

One of the top 3 watches from Baselworld for me. I saw the price and was sure i wouldnt buy one, now i am contacting ADs for an order. Wanted to go for a 36mm Rolex/Tudor or save up for a Sub/Gmt, but this to me seems the dive watch to get in my current situation.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Wabash60611 said:


> I have the same concern as yours on vintage timepieces. No disrespect meant but there are other issues like dial and movement originality that I have no experience with. Yes I can ask, learn and observe through the discussion, reviews, pics in the forum but i cannot do that always.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that but I'm sure you will agree that the concept of the unknown that comes with used could be extended to cars, houses and more. Not only watches.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Metal called out to me today
> 
> View attachment 12233842
> 
> ...


Resizing my bracelet soon. What's the collar-pin configuration for this?

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

metalgear said:


> Resizing my bracelet soon. What's the collar-pin configuration for this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


Single inner collar on far side.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

metalgear said:


> True that but I'm sure you will agree that the concept of the unknown that comes with used could be extended to cars, houses and more. Not only watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


And true that, more so. I just took in a relatively new used vehicle (from my own brother and his family even) and a couple of mystery stains really irked me out and were stubborn as heck as well! I am NEVER taking a used vehicle again, at least if knock on wood I never need to. Used home, that can obviously be much more difficult to avoid, though I'm lucky to be rebuilding anew at the moment. That said, I do kind of enjoy staying in hotels and ya never know what's happened in there before! (or perhaps we know all too well... Lol)


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's how it looks alongside some other iconic divers:









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

metalgear said:


> Here's how it looks alongside some other iconic divers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And immediately going full metal like the rest









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Could not resist, figure I had 199m of safety to go!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

metalgear said:


> Could not resist, figure I had 199m of safety to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice show of how the mirror polished rehaut has a quicksilver mercurial wet look - the dome and mirror polish create a wonderful dynamic show and is just another of the little things you don't appreciate without real life.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Nice show of how the mirror polished rehaut has a quicksilver mercurial wet look - the dome and mirror polish create a wonderful dynamic show and is just another of the little things you don't appreciate without real life.


So true. Most of the pictures I've seen make the sla017 look flatter and more "two dimensional" than it actually is.

The gentle curves of the crystal dome, case and lugs is a good part of the design and best appreciated in the flesh.

The flat surfaces of the hour markers and hands catches light really well at the right angles. I won't be surprised if there was a plenty of Zaratsu here.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Now that is a NATO I could get used to!


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

mate, what size nato did you get?? I measured the lug-to-lug length with some elctronic calipers and it was 18.62mm.. cant figure out whether to get an 18mm or 19mm nato..


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

jinfaep said:


> mate, what size nato did you get?? I measured the lug-to-lug length with some elctronic calipers and it was 18.62mm.. cant figure out whether to get an 18mm or 19mm nato..











It's 19mm but KLM probably switch it for a 20mm nato. Just put on the bracelet again to try it out a little but I'll probably switch back soon.


----------



## Wabash60611 (Jan 21, 2017)

yonsson said:


>


Lovely! That's the Nato strap that I would get for sure. Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jinfaep said:


> mate, what size nato did you get?? I measured the lug-to-lug length with some elctronic calipers and it was 18.62mm.. cant figure out whether to get an 18mm or 19mm nato..


That would be "lug width"; lug to lug is case length.

The published lug width on these is 19mm.

I have one watch with 19mm lug width, and find that classic European style NATO's and RAF style ZULU's, which typically use a thiner fabric, fit fine. Thicker fabrics, like most USA style ZULU's, I find to be not so good as fit.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

metalgear said:


> Here's how it looks alongside some other iconic divers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics! Question: do you have calipers, and would you mind measure the case length? From what I've heard, it's 46mm. However, looking at your MM's 49mm case length, the 017 looks more like 48mm.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Great pics! Question: do you have calipers, and would you mind measure the case length? From what I've heard, it's 46mm. However, looking at your MM's 49mm case length, the 017 looks more like 48mm.


All I have is a cheap plasticky caliper a day it reads 49mm and a bit for the Mm300 and 47mm for the sla017. There's some give in my calipers so take the readings with a pinch of salt.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> Great pics! Question: do you have calipers, and would you mind measure the case length? From what I've heard, it's 46mm. However, looking at your MM's 49mm case length, the 017 looks more like 48mm.


It looks just about perfect to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

That's a great pic-beautiful perspective! I'm ready for mine...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

metalgear said:


> All I have is a cheap plasticky caliper a day it reads 49mm and a bit for the Mm300 and 47mm for the sla017. There's some give in my calipers so take the readings with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Chino has the MM300 at 50.5 mm. I recall using a ruler and converting inches to mm coming up with about 50mm. So your plastic calipers come up with a little over 49, Chino more precise measurements at 50.5, then your's might be roughly just under < than 1mm off. If so, then your 47 on the SLA may be closer to 46mm in reality.

I didn't have calipers when I owned an MM300. However since getting a decent caliper, I have found that often watchers makers tend to round measurements up rather than down, unless very close to lower whole number. i.e. 44.1 or .2 will be rounded to 44, while 44.3 or .4 might become 45.


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

Can someone tell me the diameter of the dial? It is something around 32/33mm?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

And the winner for the best strap option is.... as expected... the Wjean waffle!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks the same as stock -_____-


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking forward to the upcoming 19 mm tropic Uncle Seiko is coming out with, think it will match well with this watch.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

yonsson said:


>


There appear to be two gaskets, is that correct? The way the caseback screws on does it seal in two places?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jan 29, 2015)

So is the sla017 gs level finishing? As in is it zaratsu polished all over?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Alimamy said:


> There appear to be two gaskets, is that correct? The way the caseback screws on does it seal in two places?


Yes, it seals in two places. One right around the movement and one on the edge of the caseback cover.



Gilthoniel said:


> So is the sla017 gs level finishing? As in is it zaratsu polished all over?


No ziratsu here


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think it really matters, as the term "zaratsu" is overrated with regard to Seiko GS. It basically means really high quality polishing, which the sla017 does have, as do many many many high quality Swiss watches. Whether it's technically zaratsu or not, it's very good.

Worth noting though, the cheaper non limited SPB051/053 versions were officially announced to feature zaratsu work on their cases. How or why these would be zaratsu'd, even if it's just a little bit of it on the sides, doesn't make sense on models that will be so mass produced. But if the SPBs have zaratsu, I believe the sla017 would have received the same.




At 2:53
And
https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/index.html


----------



## Gilthoniel (Jan 29, 2015)

bluedialer said:


> I don't think it really matters, as the term "zaratsu" is overrated with regard to Seiko GS. It basically means really high quality polishing, which the sla017 does have, as do many many many high quality Swiss watches. Whether it's technically zaratsu or not, it's very good.
> 
> Worth noting though, the cheaper non limited SPB051/053 versions were officially announced to feature zaratsu work on their cases. How or why these would be zaratsu'd, even if it's just a little bit of it on the sides, doesn't make sense on models that will be so mass produced. But if the SPBs have zaratsu, I believe the sla017 would have received the same.
> 
> ...


Zaratsu polishing certainly isn't overrated. The level of detail is extremely high. Just compare a GS and a similarly priced Swiss watch. Compare with a loupe and you will see what I mean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

It is the perfect diver for me, certainly like the size and the smaller lugs and obviously the fantastic design. The first Seiko diver i really like all around, but it being a LE is a bit of a bummer, since it will be hard to find a new one in the future.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Can any of the new lucky owners answer 2 lingering questions on this watch:

1. Is the bezel insert ceramic? I recall this had been mentioned a few times, but that is not stated in Seiko's official description?

2. Is the movement "adjusted" beyond the specs claimed for the (+15/-10)? 

Thanks!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> Can any of the new lucky owners answer 2 lingering questions on this watch:
> 
> 1. Is the bezel insert ceramic? I recall this had been mentioned a few times, but that is not stated in Seiko's official description?
> 
> ...


1. Not a definitive answer, but I have 4 watches with ceramic and this doesn't feel like one. It isn't cold to the touch after being in contact with ice water or being near the AC. It sure as hell looks like it though. I suspect it is made of the same material the tachymeter bezel had on my Seiko SDGZ005. 
2. Mine is +4 s/d, so take that for what it is


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

More mobile shots. Sorry for the multiple posts!

Opened up the caseback because I have an extra see-through caseback from a SARB and wanted to see if it would fit (size is the same, but threads are different  ). Mine is also Japan-made. There were scratches on the inside of the caseback for whatever reason. They were definitely scratches and not smudges. The guy in Japan who put this together must have been having a bad day.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Koolbeans


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Random macro. Okay, it's not really a macro. Just my Galaxy S8 with a loupe over the camera lens, lol


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Again, sorry for multiple posts but this mobile site is giving me a rash


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

"Please end my suffering."
- Dolphin on the back of the 62mas with a curved erection


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice detailing on the inside of the strap


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

This thread has made me loose hope in this forum, there are too many who simply wants to bash and who argues with false information. 
This is not a sect and you are of course allowed to not be 100% positive, I also know I'm not always diplomatic when I post, but there is a difference, I actually know what I'm talking about. 
I will leave this thread to its destiny now but before I do I'd like to sum up my thoughts on the SLA017 aka 8LMAS.

+ The radial brush on the top of the case is perfect. It's good enough to give a sense class but with enough inconsistencies to remind of the past and the 60s polishing. 
+ The case chamfers are sharp exactly to my taste and the overall shape of the case is fantastic and makes the watch very wearable. 
+ My movement is running consistently +4 and I know from experience with the 8L that it will probably end up +2 within a few months. 
+ The dial is great and the sunburst isn't too prominent even if it's close to it. I would have preferred a matte rehault but this one works better than I thought it would. 
+ They got the crystal just right, much better than the prototype. 
+ The new lumibrite introduced 2015 looks very nice on this model. The warmer color suits the vintage style perfectly. 
- The strap is a lint magnet and too thick, they should have used the new tuna strap compound, I do however love that they brought back the waffle. And be sure to buy the wjean and not the uncle SEIKO one as a replacement, the uncle straps are VERY stiff. 
- Still missing the applied SEIKO logo and I still would have preferred sharper indexes.

To sum it up: I was worried after seeing the prototype in the crappy light at Baselworld but now I love it! I think it's the best divers watch released from SEIKO since the 70s (and I have owned quite a few SEIKO divers).

Thats it, take care!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_subscribed!_ :-!

Arrived in Austria on 27~28th June (pre-ordered).


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

Travelller said:


> _subscribed!_ :-!
> 
> Arrived in Austria on 27~28th June (pre-ordered).


do you have a case number between 500 and 1000 or is it over 1000? Just asking, since i preordered one from Spain and it is over 1000.


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

izecius said:


> do you have a case number between 500 and 1000 or is it over 1000? Just asking, since I pre-ordered one from Spain and it is over 1000.


Mine's 7xx...


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

impalass said:


> Alimamy, I keep coming back to look at your regimental (?) Nato, have to acquire some 19mm straps, would you mind sharing where you picked this one up ?
> 
> View attachment 12263674


alimamy...Nice! BTW, what size wrist do you have? Thanks.


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

Alimamy said:


> Thank you! Wow, right to it! Thanks for a view that I was not expecting to see so soon, if at all. Mine will be closed until it goes back to Seiko for its first service, years from now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hello yonsson. I never imagined I was actually going to see inside THIS watch. Thank you, sir!


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

yonsson said:


> This thread has made me loose hope in this forum, there are too many who simply wants to bash and who argues with false information.
> This is not a sect and you are of course allowed to not be 100% positive, I also know I'm not always diplomatic when I post, but there is a difference, I actually know what I'm talking about.
> I will leave this thread to its destiny now but before I do I'd like to sum up my thoughts on the SLA017 aka 8LMAS.
> 
> ...


Amen to that!


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Tickerhead said:


> alimamy...Nice! BTW, what size wrist do you have? Thanks.


Very small wrists, a little under six inches. 40 mm in real life seems about perfect for me, but I don't go over that in my watch choices.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Visiting some horses back home for the 4th of July.


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

zuiko said:


> It's an easy watch to love. The size is fantastic. The bezel is buttery smooth as is the hand winding with the crown. The dial sunburst is amazing. It's an end game watch for sure.
> 
> View attachment 12063002


Congratulations!


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

Alimamy said:


> Very small wrists, a little under six inches. 40 mm in real life seems about perfect for me, but I don't go over that in my watch choices.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

The polished borders makes the watch "come alive" at the right times. And in a utilitarian way, not screaming bling bling. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

good things comes in pairs. very lucky find while i was in HK for vacation. Could have a 3rd one but i walked and returned, it's sold.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> good things comes in pairs. very lucky find while i was in HK for vacation. Could have a 3rd one but i walked and returned, it's sold.


That 818 is a keeper! Hehe


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, all-

I'm waiting on one of these! I know you guys are mostly on this thread for the photos-I love them-keep them coming! I have a question about the bezel-is it a ceramic insert? And has there been fine regulation done on these or is it pretty much the same regulation as the MM300?


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

as far as i know 8L35 is unregulated.



reeder1 said:


> Hi, all-
> 
> I'm waiting on one of these! I know you guys are mostly on this thread for the photos-I love them-keep them coming! I have a question about the bezel-is it a ceramic insert? And has there been fine regulation done on these or is it pretty much the same regulation as the MM300?


----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

gaoxing84 said:


> as far as i know 8L35 is unregulated.


It's been regulated since the MM300 was tweaked in recent years.

I'm wondering if/hoping that this watch will end up being like the SBDX003, a reissue of the 6159 released as a historical collection item... which was so popular it became part of the main line as the MM300.

I'm hoping the same thing happens with the Omega trilogy watches but I think those are less likely.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

gaoxing84 said:


> good things comes in pairs. very lucky find while i was in HK for vacation. Could have a 3rd one but i walked and returned, it's sold.


You flippa!

Joking...
Good on ya.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow, didn't know that. my sbdx001 is pretty old then haha



ScholarsInk said:


> It's been regulated since the MM300 was tweaked in recent years.
> 
> I'm wondering if/hoping that this watch will end up being like the SBDX003, a reissue of the 6159 released as a historical collection item... which was so popular it became part of the main line as the MM300.
> 
> I'm hoping the same thing happens with the Omega trilogy watches but I think those are less likely.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

where's the like button?! haha it's for a friend man.



babola said:


> You flippa!
> 
> Joking...
> Good on ya.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh man just got called....mine's arrived.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

nsx_23 said:


> Oh man just got called....mine's arrived.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

As requested


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anyone got one in from one of the WUS well known US dealers yet?
Timeless Luxury, Topper Jewelers, Arizona Fine Time...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> Has anyone got one in from one of the WUS well known US dealers yet?
> Timeless Luxury, Topper Jewelers, Arizona Fine Time...


I have been wondering the same. I pre-ordered from Topper but have not heard anything as of yet. Hopefully soon!!! I want to post some of my own pics here instead of drooling over everyone else's!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

I ordered two, one from Timeless and one from a Canadian dealer, and the latter is now saying end of July. Haven't heard anything recently from Timeless though; the last I heard, it was still July 17th.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

49-pages and no one tossed it on a scale? Come on.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Also, no one noticed the "X" non-LE version bracelet was designed for this case and the SLA bracelet looks aftermarket / retrofit. Will the non-LE bracelet fit SLA?? Does the SLA bracelet look like an afterthought how the full rounded endlink profile clashes with the squared lugs. The non-LE with flat profile and squared endlink seems to make this transition flawlessly. What happened here??


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

6R15 said:


> 1. Not a definitive answer, but I have 4 watches with ceramic and this doesn't feel like one. It isn't cold to the touch after being in contact with ice water or being near the AC. It sure as hell looks like it though. I suspect it is made of the same material the tachymeter bezel had on my Seiko SDGZ005.
> 2. Mine is +4 s/d, so take that for what it is


I previously contacted Seiko to ask about the bezel and they confirmed it's metal, not ceramic. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

Gilby said:


> Waiting with my fingers crossed for a non LE version to be released in a few years, maybe with a blue sunburst dial...


In the same boat as you!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> Will the non-LE bracelet fit SLA??


Thu log width will be different for starters, never mind the lug thickness and curvature differences between the two models.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

TH14 said:


> I previously contacted Seiko to ask about the bezel and they confirmed it's metal, not ceramic. Hope that helps.


Thanks.

The good news is it's a thin "attack surface" so should be easier to keep scratch free.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

You simply shouldn't disrespect this watch before you have seen it IRL.


----------



## Grand Psyko (Apr 3, 2013)

I got mine today. Very nice, but the rubber strap is a dust magnet.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Can someone please weigh this watch (on bracelet) for the first time in world history? Thank you very much.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Can someone please weigh this watch (on bracelet) for the first time in world history? Thank you very much.


So did I make history?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

yonsson said:


> You simply shouldn't disrespect this watch before you have seen it IRL.


Hear hear. Amazing photos!

Is your crown Seiko logo really aligned perfectly horizontally like that or is it posed?

Beautiful lighting btw.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Yonsson you hit the ball out of the park with the latest pictures !

Still no call, I'm going to have to nag my AD one more time.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm really liking this so far. The strap is definitely a lint magnet but I'm not fussed, and you definitively need to see one in person; photos don't do it justice. Its also very discrete which I like.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Am I to believe this watch on bracelet weighs only 100g? Seriously?? It's as thick as a SD how is this possible??? Am I misreading the scale, this is very troubling..



metalgear said:


> So did I make history?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I have plastic G-Shocks that weigh more than 100g. What gives here? If I had this on pre-order I would be hyperventilating right now. Can anyone please "weigh in" with a digital scale??


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Lol I hope I didn't cause you too much distress as I wouldnt count on my mother's trusty kitchen scale to give you an accurate reading. 

Also I have a tiny wrist (below 6.5") so less bracelet than usual 

That said the bracelet feels lighter and less solid than the one that came with the Mm300 or Rolex sub c. 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you for the description. I might have to pass on this one I prefer "robust" dive watches (Tunas, DSSD, etc.). I saw the thickness and thought this would be a nice "brick" but sounds like no 



metalgear said:


> ..the bracelet feels lighter and less solid than the one that came with the Mm300 or Rolex sub c.


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations!! LOVE!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My Canadian AD just called, Seiko has informed him there's been a delay and hopefully by the end of July.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

This watch gives off the best reflection.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

thank you and good work with the photo's


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yonsson said:


> You simply shouldn't disrespect this watch before you have seen it IRL.


Wow! The best pics ive seen yet. I had been dissatisfied with this release until i saw these pics. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

"lint magnet strap"

someone 👏 use👏 UncleSeiko👏 Waffle 👏


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> "lint magnet strap"
> 
> someone  use UncleSeiko Waffle 


They are stiffer than a hockey stick. Wjean is the way to go.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I also struggle with the uncleseiko straps. They dont curve around my wrist enough and are a bit short.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

impalass said:


> My Canadian AD just called, Seiko has informed him there's been a delay and hopefully by the end of July.


Maple Jeweller's?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

yonsson said:


> You simply shouldn't disrespect this watch before you have seen it IRL.


Very nice!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

bmdaia said:


> Am I to believe this watch on bracelet weighs only 100g? Seriously?? It's as thick as a SD how is this possible??? Am I misreading the scale, this is very troubling..


I would be shocked if it weighed anywhere near 100g. My guess is that it would clock in at 140g+ on bracelet. For reference, here are the weights of some of my watches on a digital kitchen scale (all on bracelets sized for my 6.75" wrist):

Omega Speedmaster Triple Date 39mm: 139g
Tudor Fastrider ref. 42000: 187g
Omega SMP Chronograph Titanium: 137g
Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph: ~150g
Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 43mm - 185g

Out of the many watches I've owned, I haven't experienced any that were lighter than my Speedy or SMP except for some smaller vintage pieces with folded bracelet links.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Mine with 3 links removed = 158 grams


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Speaking of heavyweights


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

The watch looks plain in photos, but in person is has a certain depth to it.


----------



## mda13x (Apr 30, 2010)

Cruised through the entire thread, now Im obsessed! Perfect porportions! Love! This is the watch I've been dreaming of!!

What AD is the states/West coast recommended? My watch budget can't support this gem but pondering picking up the SPB051. #long ass wait till November!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

That sounds right, and in line with similar modern divers. For example, the SubC is in the low 150's and the Tudor Black Bay is in the high 150's if I'm not mistaken. I was hoping it would be about 10g lighter, but I'm probably one of the few on here that prefers lighter watches.

On a side note, vintage Subs with their acrylic crystals, 38 mm cases, and folded bracelets are about 110-120. I would expect the original 62MAS on bracelet to be in that range.



zuiko said:


> Mine with 3 links removed = 158 grams


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry if this was already asked and answered, but can someone please confirm that this is a 'true/real' 3-link bracelet, and not a fake 3-link bracelet like the ones found on the MM300, Turtle, et al. Lord, I hate fake 3-links (shudder).


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

I read that some people hope/think Seiko would release this watch or a watch close to it in a few years as a non LE. I dont think it will happen. They released the SPB053 and SPB051 for that purpose, a more modern and affordable version, also a bit different. While you may never know for sure, i dont think we will see a similar watch for quite some time from Seiko.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm with you I am so gunshy with Seiko. This is a hard one to buy sight unseen. Encouraging to hear it weighs in with the Seadweller (as it should with that thickness). Your question is a good one though. Anyone??



pinkybrain said:


> please confirm that this is a 'true/real' 3-link bracelet, and not a fake 3-link bracelet like the ones found on the MM300..(shudder).


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

IMHO never happen. Now or never at $4K. This is a half-price Sub bite the bullet.



izecius said:


> some people hope/think Seiko would release this watch or a watch close to it in a few years as a non LE


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

THANK YOU!



zuiko said:


> Mine with 3 links removed = 158 grams


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

izecius said:


> I read that some people hope/think Seiko would release this watch or a watch close to it in a few years as a non LE. I dont think it will happen. They released the SPB053 and SPB051 for that purpose, a more modern and affordable version, also a bit different. While you may never know for sure, i dont think we will see a similar watch for quite some time from Seiko.


Yup, don't think so either.

The next one of their vintage diver re-incarnations should be of 6105-8XXX variety. Size-wise that one would fit me better then the current 62MAS remake which I find a little on a small side. The price should also be south of $2.5 - $3K, well I hope so, anyway.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yonsson said:


> They are stiffer than a hockey stick. Wjean is the way to go.


how is it so easy for me to bend a hockey stick around my wrist? =)


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

burns78 said:


> ...I don't understand why this watch is 2x more expensive than sbdx001 (MM300) Seiko didn't try...!
> In my opinion this watch should not cost more than max 2500$. Seiko was too pricey


2x? That's not quite the case - at least not in my region _(Austria, Germany, ...)_ :think:

First off, officially, there are no SBDX001 anymore, rather the SBDX017 and the retail price today is €2.3K. I believe the SLA017 goes for €3.8K (or was it €3.4K?) Given the fact that the SBDX017 is a standard production* piece and the SLA017 is a LE, I think the price increase is justified. "Justified" based on the classic rules of _supply and demand_, not so much in terms of actual production costs to Seiko... ;-)

_*I think the MM300 is an awesome watch - top construction, materials, etc. so yeah, I can understand why you would expect the SLA017 to be closer to that mark, but hey, it's business... *sigh*_


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

dogandcatdentist said:


> Maple Jeweller's?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Don't know how I missed your post till tonight, yes Maple Jewellers.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

impalass said:


> Don't know how I missed your post till tonight, yes Maple Jewellers.


Thanks for the update I ordered a piece from them too. Guess we'll have to sit tight and wait.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## spaniard83 (May 13, 2016)

chuasam said:


> I love it but not $4,000 much
> $1000 yes.


I agree with this 100%

At that price it is GS territory, the finish of this watch are no where near the GS line and just dont see the value in that at all. Seiko has played us all by making a watch we all want in terms of looks but cutting costs, raising prices and increasing profit margins.

As you say if it was in the $600-$1000 range I would jump all over this. But when I saw the price it was a no buy for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

spaniard83 said:


> I agree with this 100%
> 
> At that price it is GS territory, the finish of this watch are no where near the GS line and just dont see the value in that at all. Seiko has played us all by making a watch we all want in terms of looks but cutting costs, raising prices and increasing profit margins.
> 
> As you say if it was in the $600-$1000 range I would jump all over this. But when I saw the price it was a no buy for me.


While i would agree with your sentiment.....that ship has sailed. We had this debate in april and the watch is nearly sold out anyway. Im hoping for a non LE model next year

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

spaniard83 said:


> As you say if it was in the $600-$1000 range I would jump all over this. But when I saw the price it was a no buy for me.


There's no way you'd be able to get a limited edition with this type of movement for that price.

Realistic should be $1800-$2000, anything lower is just pipe dreams.

However, I do agree the watch is overpriced at $4k, but it is what it is...a hot item which has been snapped up already by collectors. 
Seiko knew this well when setting its SRP.


----------



## spaniard83 (May 13, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> While i would agree with your sentiment.....that ship has sailed. We had this debate in april and the watch is nearly sold out anyway. Im hoping for a non LE model next year
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I hope they do a non LE model as well, I only saw that this watch was released the other day as I wasnt aware of this.



babola said:


> There's no way you'd be able to get a limited edition with this type of movement for that price.
> 
> Realistic should be $1800-$2000, anything lower is just pipe dreams.
> 
> ...


More so in Australia as has been discussed @ $5K AUD. But limited edition as Seiko wants to up the price, there is no reason for it to be an LE and I would think (really hope) as has happened before they will release this as a production line version later. 
The reason the pricing irks me as stated before is how the finish is not to that level of asking price. The movement is unfinished, the clasp looks stamped (I may be wrong) the bracelet looks like one from the lower end models, it should have the applied SEIKO logo as well, the endlink fit and finish looks a bit poor too with gaps and not a contoured fit. The price is also reaching Omega entry level stuff such as Speedies and the finish on these is very good IMHO. Take with a grain of salt as I am by no means an expert on this and I'm not saying its a bad watch and I am absolutely frothing at wanting to own one. Just that for the price I would expect a GS level of watch.

I was more thinking that they could have released this with a different movement for less money in that range I quoted, or even up to that $2k mark would not be bad. If I had money to burn I also would have over payed for this LE watch. Think about how many more people would have bought this watch at a lower price. Could they have sold 7,000 of these watches with a different calibre to make the same amount of money as 2000 watches?

For those that bought one though congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

spaniard83 said:


> I hope they do a non LE model as well, I only saw that this watch was released the other day as I wasnt aware of this.
> 
> More so in Australia as has been discussed @ $5K AUD. But limited edition as Seiko wants to up the price, there is no reason for it to be an LE and I would think (really hope) as has happened before they will release this as a production line version later.
> The reason the pricing irks me as stated before is how the finish is not to that level of asking price. The movement is unfinished, the clasp looks stamped (I may be wrong) the bracelet looks like one from the lower end models, it should have the applied SEIKO logo as well, the endlink fit and finish looks a bit poor too with gaps and not a contoured fit. The price is also reaching Omega entry level stuff such as Speedies and the finish on these is very good IMHO. Take with a grain of salt as I am by no means an expert on this and I'm not saying its a bad watch and I am absolutely frothing at wanting to own one. Just that for the price I would expect a GS level of watch.
> ...


You are massively overthinking it and thinking as a consumer. Seiko is a producer, they care for maximizing their profit subject to their costs. A consumer doesnt play a big part, only for calculating the demand. They obviously knew the 62mas is a watch highly sought after and could have released the SLA017 5 years ago or in 5 years, it doesnt matter for them that much. Also why would they produce it to a GS standard when they dont need to? Cuts down the cost. Seiko are playing it well in Europe and the United States currently, they obviously changed their approach in the last few years for the Western markets. They are now charging higher prices, but you still get good quality, similar to how the Swiss do it. Especially their LEs are no bargains anymore.

It is quite simple. They produced 2000 pieces for 3400 Dollars because thats what they calculated for to maximize their profit. Why should they make 7000 to sell for a cheaper price? They are a business company, not there to satisfy the majority of the needs of consumers first and foremost. They obviously knew they would sell 2000 easily for the high price to get the most out of this model and still leave a minority relatively happy. Win-win.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Just got mine. 0977/2000

Someone mentioned seeing the picture doesn't do the watch justice. I agree. The way the dial reflects back at you its incredible.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

spaniard83 said:


> I hope they do a non LE model as well, I only saw that this watch was released the other day as I wasnt aware of this.
> 
> The reason the pricing irks me as stated before is how the finish is not to that level of asking price. The movement is unfinished, the clasp looks stamped (I may be wrong) the bracelet looks like one from the lower end models, it should have the applied SEIKO logo as well, the endlink fit and finish looks a bit poor too with gaps and not a contoured fit. The price is also reaching Omega entry level stuff such as Speedies and the finish on these is very good IMHO. Take with a grain of salt as I am by no means an expert on this and I'm not saying its a bad watch and I am absolutely frothing at wanting to own one. Just that for the price I would expect a GS level of watch.
> 
> For those that bought one though congrats and wear it in good health.


Movement is finished, clasp is not stamped, bracelet feels more like a GS than a Seiko, and fit and finish is great. This watch matches the level of quality as a Tudor, except no screws in the bracelet. Priced higher than usual for Seiko, but again, if it had Swiss made on the dial nobody would question the price.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> ...Im hoping for a non LE model next year
> .


Do you think the non-LE model would be 40mm, or larger? I suspect larger. Who knows, I'm sure. But they seem to love a little larger watch range. And God forbid, they'd add the day window as well! gasp!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

r0gue said:


> Do you think the non-LE model would be 40mm, or larger? I suspect larger. Who knows, I'm sure. But they seem to love a little larger watch range. And God forbid, they'd add the day window as well! gasp!


Oh i have no clue. I think that Japanese philosophy on doing business is so different than my American mindset. Thats why i dont think they were maximizing profit when deciding to sell 2000 pieces @ $3400 usd. $6,800,000 couldnt have been that big of a motivator for a company doing over $1 Trillion in annual revenue.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

God forbid indeed!!



r0gue said:


> God forbid, they'd add the day window as well! gasp!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

GS/Tudor bracelet quality is a high bar (at least Tudor, anyway). I would like to see someone review the bracelet with detailed pics. So many Seiko bracelets come out of a cracker jack box, and I've already seen pics of "CHINA" stamped on at least three SLA bracelets in this thread. Perhaps someone will finally step up to the plate and finally give this bracelet a true WIS going over?? Anybody???



walrusmonger said:


> ..bracelet feels more like a GS than a Seiko, and fit and finish is great. This watch matches the level of quality as a Tudor, except no screws in the bracelet.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The bracelet is the weak point of the package. Seiko is pushing the rubber. The cost for my replacement bracelet was more like the price of a leather strap from a Swiss brand vs a bracelet.

the value is in the watch. And the more I look at it, the more I realize why they didn't t apply the logo- it would throw off the reflection of the markers.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

So INFURIATING look how near-flawlessly the SPB enlink profile matches the lugs/case!! Would have been easy for SLA to mate up as well. Seiko knew SLA was sold out; this looks intentional fellas. And the wacked 19mm lug width totally prevents SPB retrofit. Pathetic market manipulation, which the Swiss are incapable of IMHO. Rolex might be overpriced (like SLA is not??), but would not be caught dead with a chinese bracelet like SLA's. Not bashing just disappointing. Someone please prove me wrong. Please?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

The JDM SBDX019s are starting to ship. I paid my invoice last night and got my tracking #. The wait is finally close to over.


----------



## rockdweller (Jan 18, 2015)

The nonsense begins:
Seiko SLA017 "62MAS" Re-issue | eBay


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

rockdweller said:


> The nonsense begins:
> Seiko SLA017 "62MAS" Re-issue | eBay


LOL, that's a bit optimistic.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

A bit? Hmmmm...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

pinkybrain said:


> Sorry if this was already asked and answered, but can someone please confirm that this is a 'true/real' 3-link bracelet, and not a fake 3-link bracelet like the ones found on the MM300, Turtle, et al. Lord, I hate fake 3-links (shudder).


My lab top has scrambled the order of the posts in this thread, has this question been answered yet ?


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

jswing said:


> The JDM SBDX019s are starting to ship. I paid my invoice last night and got my tracking #. The wait is finally close to over.


Interesting, let us know more once it arrives.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Seller has added Offers since it first listed.


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

walrusmonger said:


> bracelet feels more like a GS than a Seiko, and fit and finish is great.


Exaggerating a bit there. The bracelet is only barely nicer standard Seiko, the only real upgrade being a machined clasp. The bracelet on the SPB051 feels nicer.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

impalass said:


> My lab top has scrambled the order of the posts in this thread, has this question been answered yet ?



























Left: PADI
Right: SLA017 on mm300 clasp.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Yonsson, MM300 clasp is a nice touch. |>


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Left: PADI
> Right: SLA017 on mm300 clasp.


Hi. Is it a direct fit for the MM300 clasp on the SLA017 bracelet?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

The "mods" have begun. We are $$$so gullible.



impalass said:


> Thanks Yonsson, MM300 clasp is a nice touch. |>


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Is it possible to remove the diver extension on the bracelet and continue to use the clasp?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF b-)


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Case and bezel machining are magnificent in these photos. Seiko can obviously operate at any level they desire. I would pay $1K+ more for this watch with a GS/Rolex quality bracelet. As it is I'm waffling; given that stamped "CHINA" clasp; I personally can't get along with straps  And NATO's look odd to me even at 20mm thin; this one is only 19mm I understand.



Travelller said:


> TGIF b-)


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> Hi. Is it a direct fit for the MM300 clasp on the SLA017 bracelet?


Yes. 


slow_mo said:


> Is it possible to remove the diver extension on the bracelet and continue to use the clasp?


No. 


bmdaia said:


> Case and bezel machining are magnificent in these photos. Seiko can obviously operate at any level they desire. I would pay $1K+ more for this watch with a GS/Rolex quality bracelet. As it is I'm waffling; given that stamped "CHINA" clasp; I personally can't get along with straps  And NATO's look odd to me even at 20mm thin; this one is only 19mm I understand.


You are delusional.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Three are now up for sale in Yahoo auctions Japan, ~400,000 yen


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

'bout $3.5K. Prob the ones with "CHINA" stamped inside clasp. Debacle.



georgefl74 said:


> Three are now up for sale in Yahoo auctions Japan, ~400,000 yen


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I wish..



yonsson said:


> You are delusional.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> 'bout $3.5K. Prob the ones with "CHINA" stamped inside clasp. Debacle.


bmdaia, you have posted this repeatedly. It's old news.

We can always criticise something for what it isn't.

The watch is released and it is what it is. You are not a fan. That's fine and I understand.

But your posts read like a person with sour grapes and misdirected grievances. If it worries you so much write a letter to Seiko explaining your feelings.

You haven't handled the watch in real life, you don't own the watch and from what you write you aren't interested in the watch.

Can you understand why it seems incongruous? You are an uninterested interested party?

My advice is to move on to a watch you are interested in.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Well, I pulled the trigger. _*INBOUND!*_

Either I was wrong back at Basel-time when I originally surmised that it was NOT worth that much money, or I am wrong now that I think maybe it is. I hope it's the former. hehe


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Like any watch, it needs to be handled in person to properly compare it to the competition. Many of these have been sold for less than $3,000 in the US*, so I think a natural comparison would be the Tudor Black Bay and Seamaster (212.30.41.20.01.003). That's some stiff competition, but you can't judge from pictures alone.

There's a lot that goes into a watch beyond the bracelet. I have yet to see this watch, but I'm betting my impression will be along the lines of others who have noted that if this said "Swiss Made" on the dial, no one would be complaining about the price tag. 

On a side note, I chose this over the Black Bay (I still have time to change my mind, but that's where I'm headed). By my very subjective criteria, the advantages of the Seiko over the Tudor are: size, crystal shape/distortion, and rarity. But I prefer the movement and lack of date on the Black Bay. All that said, I'm very sensitive to size, and if the Black Bay were 39 to 40 mm I wouldn't have even looked at this watch. 

Finally, I'd be shocked if the bracelet compared favorably to any of the in-house Tudors. I'm wearing a North Flag as I type and I must say between the in-house Tudors and Rolex, Rolex/Tudor arguably leads the industry in the bracelet department. Seiko, not so much. (I haven't owned a Grand Seiko so maybe I'm mistaken). 



*(if everything goes to plan, I will pick up mine for about $2,800 USD after taxes).


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Not happy saying it, but Seiko including Grand Seiko are bracelet novices in the world of comparably priced luxury watches. Absolutely, with little to no innovation or outstanding qualities. Sure, sometimes nicely finished in the GS / Credor range, but usually not much else significant to write about. Great cases, movements, and dials though.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

For those of you "on the fence"...
...I just whipped this up for my signature... ;-)


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

That's truly an excellent professional looking shot! Cool view of the exposed threads too.


----------



## spaniard83 (May 13, 2016)

izecius said:


> You are massively overthinking it and thinking as a consumer. Seiko is a producer, they care for maximizing their profit subject to their costs. A consumer doesnt play a big part, only for calculating the demand. They obviously knew the 62mas is a watch highly sought after and could have released the SLA017 5 years ago or in 5 years, it doesnt matter for them that much. Also why would they produce it to a GS standard when they dont need to? Cuts down the cost. Seiko are playing it well in Europe and the United States currently, they obviously changed their approach in the last few years for the Western markets. They are now charging higher prices, but you still get good quality, similar to how the Swiss do it. Especially their LEs are no bargains anymore.
> 
> It is quite simple. They produced 2000 pieces for 3400 Dollars because thats what they calculated for to maximize their profit. Why should they make 7000 to sell for a cheaper price? They are a business company, not there to satisfy the majority of the needs of consumers first and foremost. They obviously knew they would sell 2000 easily for the high price to get the most out of this model and still leave a minority relatively happy. Win-win.


But I am a consumer, I am not Seiko or a business in this case. The reason they need to produce it to GS standard is because they are charging a GS price not because its an LE. LE is just marketing speak for we will charge you a 40% premium cause we say so and know you will buy it. If Seiko chose to use a cheaper movement they would have had more margin pricing it at a more reasonable cost and selling more units. As someone else said Seiko turns over billions (?) so what is $7 Mil to them for 2000 watches. The R&D time and design would cost quite a bit so why not sell more? Dont get me wrong, I probably would have paid that money if my financials were good now but I would guess the price on these will drop over time.


----------



## spaniard83 (May 13, 2016)

walrusmonger said:


> Movement is finished, clasp is not stamped, bracelet feels more like a GS than a Seiko, and fit and finish is great. This watch matches the level of quality as a Tudor, except no screws in the bracelet. Priced higher than usual for Seiko, but again, if it had Swiss made on the dial nobody would question the price.


Thanks for clarifying. Is the movement finished to GS standard of beauty? You own the watch so you know first hand but to me the bracelet looks like a cheaper model Seiko bracelet. The end links dont look flush/gapless with the bracelet.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

My bracelet will never touch the watch. But I certainly understand those who do wish to use it. I've got a few strap plans, which will remain secret until I source them.  BwaHahaha!!

I can't explain why, but this is the only dive watch I've wanted in ages. I just love it. And by noon tomorrow, I'll have it. :-D


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

r0gue said:


> My bracelet will never touch the watch. But I certainly understand those who do wish to use it. I've got a few strap plans, which will remain secret until I source them.  BwaHahaha!!
> 
> I can't explain why, but this is the only dive watch I've wanted in ages. I just love it. And by noon tomorrow, I'll have it. :-D


You werent impressed with it at Baselworld but now suddenly you want it so much? What happened?


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Anyone has any ideas for straps? Zulu? natos? I saw someone mention about the Wjean and Uncle Seiko straps.....How are they?

I wanna "preserve" my waffle strap from Seiko so looking to at alternatives 

Here's mine on a nato.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Travelller said:


> For those of you "on the fence"...
> ...I just whipped this up for my signature... ;-)


If mine weren't already on route, that would make me buy one, great pic!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

pinkybrain said:


> Many of these have been sold for less than $3,000 in the US*
> *(if everything goes to plan, I will pick up mine for about $2,800 USD after taxes).


If you are buying from Mimo, good luck. He's a nice guy but my original order was cancelled and he has no idea how many he will actually end up getting. I think most people are paying $3400 from the boutique right now.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

izecius said:


> You werent impressed with it at Baselworld but now suddenly you want it so much? What happened?


Mind you, I wasn't at Baselworld, I just saw the announcement. And even at that time, I said it was the only watch at the whole show I liked. But I felt the price (they were projecting $4100 where I read about it) was too steep. My feelings on the watch haven;'t changed, but the price is actually $3400 and my ability to swallow that pill seems to have strengthened. I honestly STILL don't know if it's "worth that much". If the market holds and it doesn't plummet in value, then I'd say it is. If it drops like a rock, then I'll definitely feel the dupe.

The watch itself seems splendid. And in less than 4 hours, I'll know for sure.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

walrusmonger said:


> If you are buying from Mimo, good luck. He's a nice guy but my original order was cancelled and he has no idea how many he will actually end up getting. I think most people are paying $3400 from the boutique right now.


Yep, Plus tax. Ouch! But you know. Money can buy things. And a little more money can buy things RIGHT NOW! hehe

I'm actually kind of confused as I read this thread and thought I'd have a heck of a time getting one. I called two boutiques and they were all spoken for, but he had more coming in. A week later I got the call that he had three. Now he has two. maybe...

His are in up to the 1700s, so they seem to be just about all issued and on the market, or sold. One could surmise.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

walrusmonger said:


> If you are buying from Mimo, good luck. He's a nice guy but my original order was cancelled and he has no idea how many he will actually end up getting. I think most people are paying $3400 from the boutique right now.


Back when this watch was first announced, and there was considerable debate on numerous forums about the $3,200+ price point, dealers may have been more eager to make "pre-sales", and put additional names on "waiting lists", at or under list price.

I'll bet there are more than a few dealers now re-thinking how they want to allocate out the watches they receive, given 3 key variables: 1). some of the retail prices starting to pop up now, 2). their actual acquisition cost from Seiko, and 3).current exchange rates (such as the USD's decline).

A little bit of a "feeding frenzy" now that these are shipping could see some disappointed would-be buyers who's "hand shake and a promise" arrangements become more subjective and vague.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

All true. I apologize if I've rained on the parade I should accept this is no GS and simply plan on replacing the Chinese clasp with MM300 as others have done. Another $100 is a small price to pay to achieve near perfection. Thanks for the WISdom 



zuiko said:


> bmdaia, you have posted this repeatedly. It's old news.
> 
> We can always criticise something for what it isn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Best shot I've seen. I've been raining on this parade over the Chinese clasp and ill-fitting end links, but your picture is a ray of hope. Thanks for sharing.



sdre said:


> Here's mine on a nato.
> 
> View attachment 12334326


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

r0gue said:


> Yep, Plus tax. Ouch! But you know. Money can buy things. And a little more money can buy things RIGHT NOW! hehe


Spot on: money talks!



r0gue said:


> I'm actually kind of confused as I read this thread and thought I'd have a heck of a time getting one. I called two boutiques and they were all spoken for, but he had more coming in. A week later I got the call that he had three. Now he has two. maybe...


... And maybe a couple of early "pre-sale" buyers are being told "sorry still waiting, not date yet ... and this has always been a 'no promises' arrangement, remember?" by the dealer because they are in at some early deal price, and others are willing to pay right now at the going rate.

Also to be factored in is the potential for pre-sales to drop off as the balances become due. I would not be surprised if a fair number of these pre-sales were emotionally fueled, only to be re-thought based on current financial demands, or just the fickleness of buyers who changed their over the several minds of waiting.

It would have taken some flipping and planning for me to have jumped in, but I'm starting to regret that as I see all these great pictures! Hope the watch in person for you turns out as you expect. Enjoy!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

I think the bigger name ADs are going to move them at MSRP and the smaller name ADs may not get much allocation as the tide shifts to the bigger names. But that's just my speculation, and not worth anything more than anyone else's.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Yes.
> 
> No.
> 
> You are delusional.


Thank you... time to order the clasp.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup. Small price to pay in greater scheme. Seiya has them in stock always.



slow_mo said:


> Thank you... time to order the clasp.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

How many owners actually own a "china" made clasp? Mine states Stainless Steel. That's all. 

Maybe those who have the China print on their clasp can check with their AD?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Yup. Small price to pay in greater scheme. Seiya has them in stock always.


Checked Seiya... sold out.

Trying to get from HK now.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

sdre said:


> How many owners actually own a "china" made clasp? Mine states Stainless Steel. That's all.


Who the hell cares? Two noobs have completely destroyed this otherwise nice thread with pointless remarks and false statements. This is another noob skxJ vs skxK make believe quality issue.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Ugh! Well eventually everyone with a "CHINA" stamped clasp will have replaced it and these will be back in stock. Not the end of the world. I just wouldn't personally put it in anyone else's hand until this is swapped out.



slow_mo said:


> Checked Seiya... sold out.
> 
> Trying to get from HK now.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Several have posted images of this clasp. It would be wonderful news indeed if this turns out to be "false" (hoax).



yonsson said:


> pointless remarks and false statements.


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

r0gue said:


> Mind you, I wasn't at Baselworld, I just saw the announcement. And even at that time, I said it was the only watch at the whole show I liked. But I felt the price (they were projecting $4100 where I read about it) was too steep. My feelings on the watch haven;'t changed, but the price is actually $3400 and my ability to swallow that pill seems to have strengthened. I honestly STILL don't know if it's "worth that much". If the market holds and it doesn't plummet in value, then I'd say it is. If it drops like a rock, then I'll definitely feel the dupe.
> 
> The watch itself seems splendid. And in less than 4 hours, I'll know for sure.


Keep us updated please, i have also one on preorder somehow, never thought i would get one, but luckily for me i got my hands on one.

I am not a dive watch fan, this will be my first diver probably, so really excited. I am usually not a fan of bulky watches and the dials never spoke to me, but this Seiko is different. From the first announcement pictures i was hooked, then i saw the price and thought for a while about it if i should go for it. I almost missed the whole fun, i was looking for a new watch again and stumbled upon this great piece that i almost forgot.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> Several have posted images of this clasp. It would be wonderful news indeed if this turns out to be "false" (hoax).


It makes no difference, it's the same clasp on all of these + all Transocean models and the other SEIKOs using the exact same clasp regardless of if the clasp is origin stamped or not. If the clasps are made in China which they obviously are, I bet you the bracelets are as well but it makes no difference what so ever on the quality.

And let's get real, it's not like you are actually buying this watch anyway so why do you even care how it's stamped?


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

bmdaia said:


> Several have posted images of this clasp. It would be wonderful news indeed if this turns out to be "false" (hoax).


Mine came today straight from the Miami boutique. The clasp is stamped China. I'd prefer it were not, but it doesn't matter much to me. I like the watch A LOT!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

izecius said:


> Keep us updated please.


I think this one will be a long term keeper for me. Sometimes you can just tell.
Love it!


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

r0gue said:


> I think this one will be a long term keeper for me. Sometimes you can just tell.
> Love it!


Looking good, congrats.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

yonsson said:


> It makes no difference, it's the same clasp on all of these + all Transocean models and the other SEIKOs using the exact same clasp regardless of if the clasp is origin stamped or not. If the clasps are made in China which they obviously are, I bet you the bracelets are as well but it makes no difference what so ever on the quality.
> 
> And let's get real, it's not like you are actually buying this watch anyway so why do you even care how it's stamped?


Wow, the picture of the clasp on my bracelet really stirred things up. My intention was simply to point out a difference. I do not mind where the bracelet was made or how it is stamped; the Chinese are more than capable of working with steel. My watch was purchased at the Seiko Boutique and the clasp certainly is stamped "BAND CHINA."

I have been looking at my watch under 20x loupe today, and am still enjoying it very much. The lume and its application is fantastic! The watch is always readable in low light, even without my personally charging it.

I have ordered a 19mm gray nato and . considering trying the wjean waffle.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I've had one SLA on preorder for months I checked today still no ETA my AD hasn't received ANY yet  I have resolved if mine is stamped "CHINA" I will simply swap out the clasp with MM300 like everybody else. Who knows why there are two clasp versions seems absurd to me; especially that Seiko is oblivious to these controversies in the first place. Bottom line is this: IF some of the clasps are not stamped "CHINA" then they ALL could have been released that way. Why the difference Seiko?? Swiss brands NEVER subject us to this inexplicable nonsense! And $4K is definitely low-end Switzerland. Might be wrong side of tracks but $4K is in Switzerland. And yes if I get a "CHINA" band I will absolutely be writing Seiko a nastygram. Moving on, enjoy!



yonsson said:


> And let's get real, it's not like you are actually buying this watch anyway so why do you even care how it's stamped?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> I've had one SLA on preorder for months I checked today still no ETA my AD hasn't received ANY yet  I have resolved if mine is stamped "CHINA" I will simply swap out the clasp with MM300 like everybody else. Who knows why there are two clasp versions seems absurd to me; especially that Seiko is oblivious to these controversies in the first place. Bottom line is this: IF some of the clasps are not stamped "CHINA" then they ALL could have been released that way. Why the difference Seiko?? Swiss brands NEVER subject us to this inexplicable nonsense! And $4K is definitely low-end Switzerland. Might be wrong side of tracks but $4K is in Switzerland. And yes if I get a "CHINA" band I will absolutely be writing Seiko a nastygram. Moving on, enjoy!


You just wouldn't friggin let it go, would you?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Masterpiece on the strap. Pure Seiko joy.



r0gue said:


> I think this one will be a long term keeper for me. Sometimes you can just tell.
> Love it!


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> You just wouldn't friggin let it go, would you?


It appears he at least likes the strap that comes with it - LOL!

Who knows, maybe he eventually gets himself to like the clasp/bracelet and the watch in the end, too...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

r0gue said:


> Mine came today straight from the Miami boutique. The clasp is stamped China. I'd prefer it were not, but it doesn't matter much to me. I like the watch A LOT!


First off, congrats and welcome to the club! b-)

Re. the bracelet; if it's not stamped "Made in Japan"... then does it really matter where it was manufactured? If anyone on this thread thinks their "SS" bracelet was made anywhere other than one of the typical industrial mass-production regions... :-x

Enjoy it, sir :-!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh yes LOVE the watch I have since Basel. A bit of shock to see those pics of the bracelet clasp I was not expecting that. Only other Seiko I have is a 1000M Tuna so expectations were high. Learning the MM300 clasp is a perfect fit was a great relief (I had been ready to cancel my preorder) so I'm excited again now especially after seeing all the gorgeous pictures and hearing all the love for this piece.



Zanetti said:


> It appears he at least likes the strap that comes with it - LOL!
> 
> Who knows, maybe he eventually gets himself to like the clasp/bracelet and the watch in the end, too...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

asking about their logic-- how does the word CHINA etched in metal make the clasp lesser? is this a 'it must be 100% proven japan made or it's trash' kind of thing?


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> asking about their logic-- how does the word CHINA etched in metal make the clasp lesser? is this a 'it must be 100% proven japan made or it's trash' kind of thing?


I'd think that it's because of the high price of this watch, and that because a better alternative exists that has them upset. Both I think are valid points though.

The made in Japan difference is real in the world of Seiko watches. You see in the entry level skx007 dive watch where dials with made in Japan are able to fetch higher prices new or used.

However I think that the difference of the stamping will not mean much for the sla017 as it is a limited edition, it is not featured on a visible part of the watch like the dial or case, and the band/ bracelet is an extra addition compared to the more historic waffle band which was on the original 62mas.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

zuiko said:


> It's a watch I know that's going to be hard to top for me but it's not a love at first sight watch tbh. It has its flaws and the dome sapphire is probably the biggest factor. It's very reflective; the crystal, the bezel, the dial are all shiny and the case and bracelet are all tool. It's a bit of a clash but I've warmed to it.
> 
> The best thing for me is the size and thickness. Its proportions are very traditional but some may find it small. The clasp belongs on a much bigger watch imo. It's totally not in keeping with the case size.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, looks great on your wrist !

Can you share the lug-to-lug length, and if you don't mind, your wrist size as well ? I have small wrists and I am trying to gauge whether there will be any lug overhang off my wrist. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Beautiful watch, looks great on your wrist !
> 
> Can you share the lug-to-lug length, and if you don't mind, your wrist size as well ? I have small wrists and I am trying to gauge whether there will be any lug overhang off my wrist. Many thanks in advance.


I posted some pictures of this watch amongst others a week a go in this thread, and I have a small wrist at less than 6.5" so take a look .

I feel that the slimmer profile of this one makes it more versatile for smaller wrists. Afterall it is a close reissue of a vintage design, and does not have the heft and bulk of modern divers.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Beautiful watch, looks great on your wrist !
> 
> Can you share the lug-to-lug length, and if you don't mind, your wrist size as well ? I have small wrists and I am trying to gauge whether there will be any lug overhang off my wrist. Many thanks in advance.


I think metalgear has answered it well. I have 7" 3/8 wrist size but flat top. There are some smaller wristed shots that look great so I think this watch is definitely a candidate for those and lets face it - Seiko doesn't make another <40mm contemporary diver in this quality so its not like there is an alternative really if you want Seiko.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks metalgear for the info. Unfortunately, I have even smaller wrists 6" than yours! so I am a bit concerned with the lug overhang. If you have time to measure the lug-to-lug length it would give me a better idea of the fit. Much appreciated!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Absolutely real: when the CEO of Seiko specifically announces at Basel both the Japanese city and the name of the Japanese factory in Japan where this product is "exclusively" (his word not mine) made in Japan, then no one wants to read the word "CHINA" instead. Not on the clasp. Not on the inside of the case. Not on the box (come on Seiko, really??). Not at all.



metalgear said:


> The made in Japan difference is real in the world of Seiko watches. You see in the entry level skx007 dive watch where dials with made in Japan are able to fetch higher prices new or used.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

KoolKat said:


> Thanks metalgear for the info. Unfortunately, I have even smaller wrists 6" than yours! so I am a bit concerned with the lug overhang. If you have time to measure the lug-to-lug length it would give me a better idea of the fit. Much appreciated!


It's 47.9 mm.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jswing said:


> It's 47.9 mm.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Thank you jswing !


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> Absolutely real: when the CEO of Seiko specifically announces at Basel both the Japanese city and the name of the Japanese factory in Japan where this product is "exclusively" (his word not mine) made in Japan, then no one wants to read the word "CHINA" instead. Not on the clasp. Not on the inside of the case. Not on the box (come on Seiko, really??). Not at all.


Made in Japan doesn't mean 100% made in Japan, same goes for all SEIKOs (and Swiss made), even GS. Finishing, assembly and adjustment is made at SII, bracelets are not. Some countries require origin stamps and some don't, that doesn't mean some clasps are made in China and some in Japan and it doesn't mean some skx are made in Japan and some are not. It simply means things are stamped differently depending on export country laws.

There are lots of examples of this and it's the same with vintage watches, USA used to have higher import taxes for movements with high movement jewel count for example, that's why the jewel count differs on some models.

This is applied to everything watch related. Do you think in house means 100% in house when talking Swiss made? Most brands are not manufacturing dials, hands or cases, same goes for balance wheels, balance springs and straps.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

That being said, made in China's quality defers. QC is important! iPhones are made in China. Their quality is better than most of the other MIC phones.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone know how to order a wjean strap, and whether its softer and longer than the uncleseiko one? Stock strap looks good but looking for alternatives too.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

yonsson said:


> Made in Japan doesn't mean 100% made in Japan, same goes for all SEIKOs (and Swiss made), even GS. Finishing, assembly and adjustment is made at SII, bracelets are not. Some countries require origin stamps and some don't, that doesn't mean some clasps are made in China and some in Japan and it doesn't mean some skx are made in Japan and some are not. It simply means things are stamped differently depending on export country laws.


Doesn't matter. That some clasps don't say China means they all could've. The LE SLA017 is a truly stunning watch, let down by Seiko's careless presentation, including the cheap China blue box it came in.

Seiko committed this killjoy discussion we've been having, which should not have been necessary.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Doesn't matter. That some clasps don't say China means they all could've. The LE SLA017 is a truly stunning watch, let down by Seiko's careless presentation, including the cheap China blue box it came in.
> 
> Seiko committed this discussion we're having, which is unnecessary.


So SEIKO should change their production routines for this model so you don't have to see "made in China", OK, that's logical.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

yonsson said:


> So SEIKO should change their production routines for this model so you don't have to see "made in China", OK, that's logical.


Seiko could have worked it differently if they cared.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

yonsson said:


> So SEIKO should change their production routines for this model so you don't have to see "made in China", OK, that's logical.


and yonsson, logic has nothing to do with aficionado.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

I think only very few will care about the China stamp on the unobtrusive side of an insignificant part of the watch.

I'm more interested in the watch itself:










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

metalgear said:


> I think only very few will care about the China stamp on the unobtrusive side of an insignificant part of the watch.
> 
> I'm more interested in the watch itself:
> 
> ...


Metalgear, I agree, it will be an initial letdown that will quickly fade and should. Just makes me wonder where Seiko's head is.


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Metalgear, I agree, it will be an initial letdown that will quickly fade and should. Just makes me wonder where Seiko's head is.


Without sounding rude, but this is an SLA017 owner thread, where i am always happy to see other people's opinion and pictures on the watch and i hope to be an owner myself in the future. The made in china discussions are tiresome. It would be a good idea to open a different thread about the topic and discuss it more broadly if needed, it wont be the only watch where this happens. Obviously you didnt start the discussion, but i think most things have been discussed so far, it shouldnt turn into a moaning thread.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

izecius said:


> Without sounding rude, but this is an SLA017 owner thread, where i am always happy to see other people's opinion and pictures on the watch and i hope to be an owner myself in the future. The made in china discussions are tiresome. It would be a good idea to open a different thread about the topic and discuss it more broadly if needed, it wont be the only watch where this happens. Obviously you didnt start the discussion, but i think most things have been discussed so far, it shouldnt turn into a moaning thread.


Rude? No, don't think I'd say rude, arrogant perhaps with your nose in the air sounding like stewie from family guy recently hired by Seiko to defend their QC.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

izecius said:


> i am always happy to see other people's opinion and pictures on the watch and i hope to be an owner myself in the future.


Give me a break.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Inb4 sales ad 'japan clasp'


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Maybe we should change the topic. Perhaps 62MAS in "unusual attitudes" I've seen so many dial shots (_all of them pleasing to me_), and several angles "off-the-wrist". How about some "in flight" (on-the-wrist) but varying angles and such? I'll donate a few.


















And one normal dial shot from yesterday. Sorry for the filter. This was off the IG app, and I apparently couldn't resist! :-d


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Rude? No, don't think I'd say rude, arrogant perhaps with your nose in the air sounding like stewie from family guy recently hired by Seiko to defend their QC.


You are still missing the point. The production of the clasp (and probably the bracelet) is made in China. I can guarantee this isn't the only clasp or bracelet made in that factory, deal with it. The production is where it is and has been for a long time. It's not like SEIKO will suddenly move all the production to Japan just to get rid of a stamp. I agree, you should start a thread about it where you and the other two who will never buy the watch can discuss this horrendous quality issue.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Taken a few days back.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, given my thread on the SLA017 Chinese manufactured components was closed on request of the fanboys faster than you can say "cutting corners", I guess the discussion on the subject will have to continue right here in the owners thread.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Well, given my thread on the SLA017 Chinese manufactured components was closed on request of the fanboys faster than you can say "cutting corners", I guess the discussion on the subject will have to continue right here in the owners thread.


Or perhaps you should stay on topic in this thread if you don't want to get banned.


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

Can I join with SBDX019?
This weekend delivering starts in Japan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

hightimes said:


> Can I join with SBDX019?
> This weekend delivering starts in Japan
> 
> 
> ...


What the LE number? 1-500?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Or perhaps you should stay on topic in this thread if you don't want to get banned.


Fair enough. I created a new thread and submitted it for moderator approval.


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

yonsson said:


> What the LE number? 1-500?


Yes, 003x
My friends have 02xx and 006x
1-500 for Japan it seems to be true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

T1meout said:


> Well, given my thread on the SLA017 Chinese manufactured components was closed on request of the fanboys faster than you can say "cutting corners", I guess the discussion on the subject will have to continue right here in the owners thread.


I wonder really (rhetorically) what more there is to be said. I read the thread, and was happy to know about this stamp before I purchased. I still purchased. Perhaps someone else might find it too abhorrent, and they will take a pass. That's fine. It's good that they will have been informed. But the subject of the stamp has been beat to death, _as they say.
_
-- Now the subject of China on the other hand, is another matter, but surely that is best for another thread. Maybe a little less aggressively posed than the last one. Probably not in the Seiko forum at all. I'll give this as an example of how that subject might be posed in a neutral way.

In my father's day, "Made in Japan" was an insult denoting low quality. We all can agree that this is no longer the case. I believe that opinions on Chinese manufacture will follow the same progression. It's not that the Chinese cannot make a high quality product. It's just that their entry to consumer goods was built on an absolute minimum price point. They will move upscale over time. Just as the 017 has moved upscale in position for Prospex.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

T1meout said:


> Well, given my thread on the SLA017 Chinese manufactured components was closed on request of the fanboys faster than you can say "cutting corners", I guess the discussion on the subject will have to continue right here in the owners thread.


I'm not sure if you have problems with China or Seiko or both, but your "gotcha! factor" to get at either, is just too weak to have much of a meaning or relevance. This was explained to you at greater length in your now-locked thread, the locking of which itself should've given you an additional clue. But, instead, here you are wanting to "continue" "the discussion".

Here, I'll continue it for you: You gotta have much, much bigger guns and ammo to go against China, which clothes you, puts shoes on your feet, a cap on your head, backpack on your back and sends you on your way to see if you can buy an overpriced, LE, luxury diver which it also provides the bracelet for. And in case you're not able to do this, it makes available a nice computer for you to publish your indignation.

Yeah, man, if you haven't noticed yet, China has got you coming and going for sometime now. Better start feeling good about it or do something real to counter it. This ain't it!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

T1meout said:


> Fair enough. I created a new thread and submitted it for moderator approval.


What's the point? even if the bracelet, rubber and box are made in China, since the case, movement and crystal are made in Japan then the watch is made in Japan, even if you apply the new more stringent Swiss criteria for Swiss made.

If someone is seriously bothered by that then there's an artisan shop making leather straps from old Japanese WWII vintage ammo belts. Look it up in the sales forum and chill.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't want to ignite the fire about the bracelet again, however, I have seen a 12**/2000 serial number (in my local jeweler here in the UK today) and there is no controversial stamp on it.

Having gone over the thread again, there is only the one that has been seen so far isn't it? I am starting to wonder if this was a photoshop wind-up.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

T1meout said:


> Well, given my thread on the SLA017 Chinese manufactured components was closed on request of the fanboys faster than you can say "cutting corners", I guess the discussion on the subject will have to continue right here in the owners thread.


Looks to me like the moderator closed it because it looked like trolling.

Maybe if you more accurately titled it: "Anyone else bothered: SLA017 Bracelet made in China", rather than "SLA017 Made in CHINA!".


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

electorn said:


> I don't want to ignite the fire about the bracelet again, however, I have seen a 12**/2000 serial number (in my local jeweler here in the UK today) and there is no controversial stamp on it.
> 
> Having gone over the thread again, there is only the one that has been seen so far isn't it? I am starting to wonder if this was a photoshop wind-up.


No, mine has it. 16xx It's legit


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

T1meout said:


> Fair enough. I created a new thread and submitted it for moderator approval.


For the record:

First thread closed.
Second thread unapproved.

@T1meout
Ik zou meteen stoppen met trolling.


----------



## rockdweller (Jan 18, 2015)

Couldn't give a monkey's if the stainless steel clasp is made in China. It effects the quality in no way whatsoever. It is what it is.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

stuffler said:


> For the record:
> 
> First thread closed.
> Second thread unapproved.
> ...


I hear you loud and clear Mike.

Nou Ja, wat kan ik zeggen. Ik voelde mij een beetje ondeugend op een slappe zondag. Ik probeerde slechts een beetje leven in de brouwerij te brengen. De boel een beetje opjutten. Excusez moi.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Well didn't this thread take a whole new unsavory turn and degraded quickly into unsubstantiated *****ing, moaning and bickering by some individuals who decided it would be a good thing to spill their guts on the rest of the owners and potential owners of this one-of-a-kind Seiko release.

You made your views known, loud and clear. Time to leave the rest of us alone to bask in our blissful ignorance...


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

babola said:


> bask in our blissful ignorance...


Blissfully illuminated. Live shot from a happy owner!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Perfect watch to wear while grilling.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

walrusmonger said:


> Perfect watch to wear while grilling.


Excellent man! I'm enjoying mine. Wore it a lot for the two days I've had it. Ordered a different strap for it today. One that can't double as my belt. hehe


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*OFF-TOPIC*



yonsson said:


> Made in Japan doesn't mean 100% made in Japan, same goes for all SEIKOs (and Swiss made), even GS. Finishing, assembly and adjustment is made at SII, bracelets are not...


Hmm, are you 100% certain about Grand Seiko? I'm fairly certain I read on an official GS site that it's 100% in-house. It's certainly not impossible. AFAIK, same for Rolex. They bought out the case maker, dials maker etc. way back when after Seiko drove them into bankruptcy during the Quartz era... .


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

checked all my friends' pieces, there's no CHINA engraving at all. from <1000 or >1000 pieces
i think it maybe a hoax

anyway, anyone knows the lug width for it? looking to throw a nato strap on it.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> anyway, anyone knows the lug width for it? looking to throw a nato strap on it.


19mm based on what I read

While on this, could someone kindly measure/estimate the size of the spring bar tips? Is it 1.1mm like all other Seikos with fat bars?

thanks!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

gaoxing84 said:


> i think it maybe a hoax


So I am in collusion with the first person who pointed this out?? Even though I'm not that worked up about it, and love the watch? I'd be quite pleased for this thread to drop the subject, but I'd prefer this not be floated as a "hoax" as it's a disservice to future potential owners to not know the reality of the mix of stamped and unstamped pieces. I'm telling you, 16xx is stamped as such.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I saw this watch last week for sale at Sydney Vintage watches in the Strand Arcade. It's very well made and is not an ordinary run of the mill Seiko diver. They wanted AU$5500. Not sure if I could give that much for a Seiko diver, however I understand the hype. 

PS I love Seikos and in a short space of time am about to own 3.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

electorn said:


> I don't want to ignite the fire about the bracelet again, however, I have seen a 12**/2000 serial number (in my local jeweler here in the UK today) and there is no controversial stamp on it.
> 
> Having gone over the thread again, there is only the one that has been seen so far isn't it? I am starting to wonder if this was a photoshop wind-up.


What price was it and what jewellers if you don't mind saying?

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The sales lady was kind enough to show me this while I am trying to survive thru this busy week...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Here we go



georgefl74 said:


> Inb4 sales ad 'japan clasp'


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Just got this today. 

Hope this does not look too big on my 6" wrist?


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Just got this today.
> 
> Hope this does not look too big on my 6" wrist?


We have similar wrist sizes. I imagine it looks great in person! Pictures flatten out an image, and also do not show proportion to the rest of ones arm and body. I find how it wears in life to be quite different to wrist shots. None-the-less wrist shot looks great! Congratulations on the new watch!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

For those of us still not with it in hand, some relatively new live footage. Best I've seen so far. Check out parts 3 and 4, as he shows some side by side with a vintage 62mas. I gotta say the slimness of the original is nice, but both are beautiful in their way.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Alimamy said:


> We have similar wrist sizes. I imagine it looks great in person! Pictures flatten out an image, and also do not show proportion to the rest of ones arm and body. I find how it wears in life to be quite different to wrist shots. None-the-less wrist shot looks great! Congratulations on the new watch!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thank you Alimany. Yes, it does look better than photos in person and I think it just pass the no-lug-overhang test on my wrist. In fact, it was after reading your earlier post and wrist shots that gave me the "courage" to check out this little baby in person. The only slight gripe for me is whilst the bracelet works fine for me the rubber strap is too long for me as it wraps around pass the 12 o'clock. If anyone has a similar problem or is in market for a "shorter" rubber strap that fits this baby I would love to hear from you.

This is definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

How the time keeping? Mine is less than +2 over 2 days.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

KoolKat said:


> Just got this today.
> 
> Hope this does not look too big on my 6" wrist?


Much too close to get any perspective on how it looks.

Take a selfie in a mirror, maybe 3 feet away. Popular opinion would be if you see skin on both sides of the lug tips, it's a visual fit. For a perspective on physical fit, hold you arm out straight, 90 degree angle to your body; look down your arm and see where the lug tips rest on each side. If the tips on one side are in the air, it may not be a good fit; if both sets of tips (all 4) are in the air, it may be too big.

At the end of the day, the opinions of others are all subjective; the only one that really matters is yours.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Not at all IMO. Looks perfect congrats!



KoolKat said:


> Just got this today.
> 
> Hope this does not look too big on my 6" wrist?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Hard to believe this is not regulated the accuracy numbers I'm reading are all COSC or better.



slow_mo said:


> How the time keeping? Mine is less than +2 over 2 days.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Thank you Alimany. Yes, it does look better than photos in person and I think it just pass the no-lug-overhang test on my wrist. In fact, it was after reading your earlier post and wrist shots that gave me the "courage" to check out this little baby in person. The only slight gripe for me is whilst the bracelet works fine for me the rubber strap is too long for me as it wraps around pass the 12 o'clock. If anyone has a similar problem or is in market for a "shorter" rubber strap that fits this baby I would love to hear from you.
> 
> This is definitely a keeper for me.


I agree completely. In fact, I was trying to take a photo, it's on the bracelet now, and my wrist is probably smaller. In person it is a great size for me. My 36.25 mm Seamaster may indeed be a little small, though I love it.

I had the same issue with the rubber. I am considering trying the wjean waffle strap that Yonsson has endorsed, but I want to compare its length measurements to other straps I have bought before committing $50. Still liking tbe bracelet (despite its China stamp, hehe - not a hoax, just seems to be a USA import thing).

Waiting on a 19mm gray nato to arrive. I'll post more pics when it arrives.

Also, has anyone looked at the watch under a loupe? The numbers on the bezel look particularly fascinating to me. There seems to be a geometric structure to them. No one addressed the material of the bezel insert, which feels to me like the mm300 bezel. I think this, like much misinformation/lack of information, is due to there not being overly extensive information from the source, Seiko.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> How the time keeping? Mine is less than +2 over 2 days.


I have got a runner! Mine is a very consistent +10.4 seconds/day give or take a little within a second while on the wrist.

I can slow it down to around +6.5 over the 24 hour period by leaving it crown up over night.

I had a mm300 earlier this year that behaved the same, but was at +3 a day. I only had it for two and a half months before flipping, but it never settled or changed in that time. Also an 8l35b

I am happy to be in the positive.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

This is potentially new information(??) Have all the instances of the "CHINA" stamped bracelet been isolated to US market? Other US SLA owners can chime in yea or nay.



Alimamy said:


> ..Still liking tbe bracelet (despite its China stamp, hehe - not a hoax, just *seems to be a USA import thing*).


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

My usa bracelet says China, I ordered a 2nd bracelet and once I get it I'll compare the two. If I get a non-china I will hopefully put to rest the BS hate on the China clasp as it is a non-issue.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Good news, may I ask from who and how much ??. Thx.



walrusmonger said:


> I ordered a 2nd bracelet


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Alimamy said:


> Also, has anyone looked at the watch under a loupe? The numbers on the bezel look particularly fascinating to me. There seems to be a geometric structure to them. No one addressed the material of the bezel insert, which feels to me like the mm300 bezel. I think this, like much misinformation/lack of information, is due to there not being overly extensive information from the source, Seiko.


Yes. The bezel seems made exactly the same way as the MM300 bezel, meaning black enamel paint or similar coating on metal. The numerals and other markings are actually the unpainted metal which seems like it was machined or milled to provide a fine textured level surface for the paint to 'bite' on.

From what info I gleaned from past MM300 threads, the surface is actually a thick metal insert bonded permanantly to the bezel with some high tech adhesive and cannot be removed, instead the whole bezel would need to be replaced for surface damage repairs. Not sure but probably the same bezel insert construction is used with the SLA017


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> This is potentially new information(??) Have all the instances of the "CHINA" stamped bracelet been isolated to US market? Other US SLA owners can chime in yea or nay.


Hi bmdaia, this was just an assumption on my part. I haven't been too concerned about the stamp/no stamp.

However, if someone is interested, then I suggest the following: make a spreadsheet of, China Stamped, Serial, Seller. Then look into import rules about country origin in the different markets. Perhaps someone could email or call Seiko. Maybe it is a topic for another thread?

For me, stamped China, yes, Serial 17xx, seller NYC Boutique.

I am not sure this is important, but there's my data. Maybe we will learn something about international trade, supply chains, and trade rules. That could be interesting ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ that's the last I will mention it.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> My usa bracelet says China, I ordered a 2nd bracelet and once I get it I'll compare the two. If I get a non-china I will hopefully put to rest the BS hate on the China clasp as it is a non-issue.


Thank you for your service


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

I ordered mine from a seller that said he was from Hong Kong, but the watch shipped from Taiwan. No "CHINA" on bracelet. Serial 12XX.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Anecdotally at least it does seem to be only the US AD buyers affected. Intentional? That's scary.



Alimamy said:


> ..look into import rules about country origin in the different markets. Perhaps someone could email or call Seiko. Maybe it is a topic for another thread?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> Anecdotally at least it does seem to be only the US AD buyers affected. Intentional? That's scary.


CBP website states: "Goods that are imported into the U. S. are required to have a country of origin marking, such as; the country of manufacture, production, or growth of any article of foreign origin entering the United States."


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Just keep it on the original strap and you'll be right...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Also "For example, goods originating in China should be marked "Made in China". The marking must be legible and permanent enough for the ultimate purchaser to be made aware of the goods origin."

So there you have it, probably all us units will have China marked on the bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

That is what I like to see. Seiko execs are on crack if they think the market for this watch will not discover a non-Japanese origin stamp on a $4K product launched in Basel, Switzerland.



zuiko said:


> Just keep it on the original strap and you'll be right...
> 
> View attachment 12339923


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks Seiko. Take my $4K.



ffnc1020 said:


> probably all US units will have China marked on the bracelet.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Just keep it on the original strap and you'll be right...
> 
> View attachment 12339923


But I like my bracelet! 😂 Very good point though, for those concerned. The watch is sold on the strap. It fits the 60s design. Unfortunately, my wrist is a bit small for the band.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Mine arrived today. Haven't had much time with it yet and no time to take decent pics, but Seiko did a great job on this. Quality is outstanding! I love it.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

bmdaia said:


> That is what I like to see. Seiko execs are on crack if they think the market for this watch will not discover a non-Japanese origin stamp on a $4K product launched in Basel, Switzerland.


For you or anyone else concerned, you're well within your right to have your preferences or requirements. But in this case you must realize that just because your clasp part may not be marked with "CHINA", it doesn't mean that it wasn't made in China. And switching out the clasp to one that doesn't say "China" or even one that even says "Japan" doesn't change the fact that the entire rest of the bracelet was made in China.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

What does it matter where it was made...
...it "looks like" as if those end links were not designed for the SLA017J... even if they actually were... :-(


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

bluedialer said:


> For you or anyone else concerned, you're well within your right to have your preferences or requirements. But in this case you must realize that just because your clasp part may not be marked with "CHINA", it doesn't mean that it wasn't made in China. And switching out the clasp to one that doesn't say "China" or even one that even says "Japan" doesn't change the fact that the entire rest of the bracelet was made in China.


I would agree with this. For anyone involved in manufacturing, you just _have to_ realize they make these bracelets in only one factory. No way are they producing the same low volume (in manufacturing terms) bracelet in two locations.

Some are stamped _as an extra step_ and those would have the US part number. That'd be why the part numbers vary by market too then, I'd surmise -- with a fair degree of confidence. US regs require the markings then. So, they are marked as such.

I'm certain mine is of high enough quality to keep the box company. For me, this watch will live on that rubber strap or other rubber straps, or maaaaybe a NATO, for as long as I own it.


----------



## chamampion (Oct 13, 2013)

I just put mine on some mesh. Extremely comfortable. Fairly difficult to source 19mm mesh though.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Good pic finally captures Seiko's intent with this strange bracelet. Best pic I have seen of the bracelet yet actually. Like it. Thx.



Alimamy said:


> But I like my bracelet!  Very good point though, for those concerned. The watch is sold on the strap. It fits the 60s design. Unfortunately, my wrist is a bit small for the band.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Love this



chamampion said:


> I just put mine on some mesh. Extremely comfortable. Fairly difficult to source 19mm mesh though.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Locate yourself on the Chinese issue with this question: if the SLA017 dial or rotor were stamped "MADE IN CHINA" would this concern you? That is our concern with the bracelet. Nothing more. Nothing less.



bluedialer said:


> just because your clasp part may not be marked with "CHINA", it doesn't mean that it wasn't made in China.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe they should just sell the watch without the bracelet, and put it in some tiny paperbox just like some JDM GShocks...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

bmdaia said:


> Locate yourself on the Chinese issue with this question: if the SLA017 dial or rotor were stamped "MADE IN CHINA" would this concern you? That is our concern with the bracelet. Nothing more. Nothing less.


That would totally concern me personally, if it were made in China even if not stamped as such, and I would not have bought the watch. But that's me personally. Seiko treated the bracelet as an afterthought, just an add on, on this piece and it was sadly sort of apparent early on. I'm not impressed with it, no not at all... Would I like better no CHINA stamp? Yeah, but only marginally so.. It's still china manufactured. But that's not uncommon in Seiko lines "below" GS, and the watch head is the prize here.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alimamy said:


> But I like my bracelet! ? Very good point though, for those concerned. The watch is sold on the strap. It fits the 60s design. Unfortunately, my wrist is a bit small for the band.


It was obviously done in the past as well










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine ran +19s/d on its first day. Not impressed at all ! Hope it slows down going forward. Or will it?

I am tempted to regulate it myself as I have regulated 6R15's before. But I have heard this 8r15 is very hard to regulate for diy'fers. The saleslady even told me the local AD may have to send it back to Japan for servicing .... if so, this is worrying!

Can others please share your experiences please?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Deleted double post. Sorry!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> That would totally concern me personally, if it were made in China even if not stamped as such, and I would not have bought the watch. But that's me personally. Seiko treated the bracelet as an afterthought, just an add on, on this piece and it was sadly sort of apparent early on. I'm not impressed with it, no not at all... Would I like better no CHINA stamp? Yeah, but only marginally so.. It's still china manufactured. But that's not uncommon in Seiko lines "below" GS, and the watch head is the prize here.


You guys just keep on guessing. How do you know where the GS bracelets are made?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> It was obviously done in the past as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There never were an original bracelet for the 62Mas, that bracelet is retro fitted.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Mine ran +19s/d on its first day. Not impressed at all ! Hope it slows down going forward. Or will it?
> 
> I am tempted to regulate it myself as I have regulated 6R15's before. But I have heard this 8r15 is very hard to regulate for diy'fers. The saleslady even told me the local AD may have to send it back to Japan for servicing .... if so, this is worrying!
> 
> Can others please share your experiences please?


The movement is easy to regulate for any watch makes. It has a lever for rough adjustments and a screw for fine adjustments like most good movements. So just bring it to a watchmaker but let it settle down for a week or so first until the timekeeping stabilizes.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Got mine a couple of days now. TBH when I first saw it I was underwhelmed. Looking down on the wrist the caseback is a bit taller than I imagined which elevates the lugs off the wrist. I'm not sure I love the distortion from the crystal, the dial is a bit too shiny and It's smaller than I'm used to for a dive watch. Not quite the instant love affair I had with the MM300.

Could it be just buyer's remorse because it cost a lot more? Not sure yet.

Still, it's beautifully made, very pretty and looks perfect when I stand and look in front of a mirror. It's starting to grow on me. Is it a keeper? I'll have to see in a couple of months.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

obomomomo said:


> Got mine a couple of days now. TBH when I first saw it I was underwhelmed. Looking down on the wrist the caseback is a bit taller than I imagined which elevates the lugs off the wrist. I'm not sure I love the distortion from the crystal, the dial is a bit too shiny and It's smaller than I'm used to for a dive watch. Not quite the instant love affair I had with the MM300.
> 
> Could it be just buyer's remorse because it cost a lot more? Not sure yet.
> 
> ...


You'll find I write some of the same things about my initial feelings. I think you'll see it with growing appreciation as you continue to discover its many sides.

Looks great.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> It was obviously done in the past as well


Nice. Not sure it's OEM but I prefer how the end-links work with the lugs (compared to the current iteration) :-!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

obomomomo said:


> Got mine a couple of days now. TBH when I first saw it I was underwhelmed. Looking down on the wrist the caseback is a bit taller than I imagined which elevates the lugs off the wrist. I'm not sure I love the distortion from the crystal, the dial is a bit too shiny and It's smaller than I'm used to for a dive watch. Not quite the instant love affair I had with the MM300.


For me it was love at first site 
Well, no worries, if you don't end up bonding with it, moving it shouldn't be too much of a problem |>


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Travelller said:


> Nice. Not sure it's OEM but I prefer how the end-links work with the lugs (compared to the current iteration) :-!


Yes it's OEM but not the 62MAS bracelet, rather a Seiko 5 bracelet.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Travelller said:


> For me it was love at first site
> Well, no worries, if you don't end up bonding with it, moving it shouldn't be too much of a problem |>


You're absolutely right about that. I've had one offer already, "if ever you decide to sell it, call me first!" LOL


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> It was obviously done in the past as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point on the afterthought fit of the original. great example shots!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

yonsson said:


> There never were an original bracelet for the 62Mas, that bracelet is retro fitted.


Oh! Didn't know that! In that case, it's almost kind of groovy that Seiko kept an _odd-duck_ sort of fitment.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

THIS bracelet pictured below looks made for SLA017. AND it looks "Made in Japan". For me personally the bracelet is half the watch. Good grief people a Rolex Oyster bracelet will set you back $2,600 which is 1/3 the price of the watch in the first place. And the Rolex Oyster bracelet is not "Made in China". That's how you play ball at this level in Basel. What is Seiko thinking, this is embarrassing. I won't be able to show anyone a watch with "CHINA" stamped on an ill-fitting Chinese bracelet. The search begins. Ugh.



valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## izecius (Jun 4, 2015)

The only thing keeping me away from one is the old Snowflake at the moment. I cant decide between the two. The SLA017 is the only diver i care for since Baselworld and i am not a dive watch fan normally. The Snowflake is a watch i wanted for years and with the new dial, i am forced to buy now if i want the old dial as new. Both are limited now unfortunately. I would buy them both if i had the funds...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Snowflake is an icon. No brainer.



izecius said:


> The only thing keeping me away from one is the old Snowflake at the moment. I cant decide between the two. The SLA017 is the only diver i care for since Baselworld and i am not a dive watch fan normally. The Snowflake is a watch i wanted for years and with the new dial, i am forced to buy now if i want the old dial as new. Both are limited now unfortunately. I would buy them both if i had the funds...


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

bmdaia said:


> For me personally the bracelet is half the watch. Good grief people a Rolex Oyster bracelet will set you back $2,600 which is 1/3 the price of the watch in the first place. And the Rolex Oyster bracelet is not "Made in China". That's how you play ball at this level in Basel. What is Seiko thinking, this is embarrassing. I won't be able to show anyone a watch with "CHINA" stamped on an ill-fitting Chinese bracelet. The search begins. Ugh.


The extra bracelet for this model cost me an insignificant amount of money compared to the cost of the watch. If I bought this watch from Best Buy the cost of my extra bracelet probably wouldn't even be as expensive as a service plan they would try to sell me. The rubber strap is nearly as expensive as the bracelet itself. The bracelet isn't afterthought, but the rubber strap is what they planned on everyone wearing this watch on.

That said, I really do like the bracelet. I've said it a few times, I've had two GS bracelets and this one is MUCH closer to them in terms of clasp feel and link solidity than a regular seiko bracelet. The newer Prospex divers like the Turtle, Tuna, and Samurai do have nicer bracelets, but this one does feel better to me and have a more beefy and secure clasp. The end links not being a "perfect" fit does not bother me either as Seiko does this on other watches too, like the Sumo and the MM300.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

True that



walrusmonger said:


> The end links not being a "perfect" fit does not bother me either as Seiko does this on other watches too, like the Sumo and the MM300.


----------



## PeteVanF (Jan 6, 2014)

Came in last week but only just had chance to pick it up.
They didnt skimp on the length of the strap did they...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Sized the bracelet after a week... here's a little "add-on".










This will have to do while I wait for the MM300 clasp.










This clasp has Japan stamped on it.


----------



## PeteVanF (Jan 6, 2014)

And quickly on a NATO


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

A "CHINA" stamp on this clasp would cause worldwide customer controversy and WIS uproar. How is SLA any different?



slow_mo said:


> This clasp has Japan stamped on it.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

At only 19mm a NATO begins to look "ribbon" like to me. I don't even like NATO's on the Sub for this reason. Just me.



PeteVanF said:


> And quickly on a NATO


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

The more I look at this watch the more I wonder why they didn't just make it $2500 with no LE?

Am I crazy for thinking this? Would it dilute the 62mas heritage or would it propel Seiko?

The market for a slim 8L35 watch has to be huge, right? The MM300 doesn't fit everyone.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

In the tradition of other historical releases they wanted to make this special. They should have made two versions, a limited near 1:1 like the SLA017 and another one that has a flat black dial, no extra bracelet, and $900 less.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Pegasus said:


> What price was it and what jewellers if you don't mind saying?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about the late reply, it was Michael Lynes in Witney. It was there Saturday, I am not sure whether it will still be there. Price £3750


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

electorn said:


> Sorry about the late reply, it was Michael Lynes in Witney. It was there Saturday, I am not sure whether it will still be there. Price £3750


Many thanks, it looks a lovely watch but the price is a bit high for me even though I guess that's retail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Mine ran +19s/d on its first day. Not impressed at all ! Hope it slows down going forward. Or will it?
> 
> I am tempted to regulate it myself as I have regulated 6R15's before. But I have heard this 8r15 is very hard to regulate for diy'fers. The saleslady even told me the local AD may have to send it back to Japan for servicing .... if so, this is worrying!
> 
> Can others please share your experiences please?


+19 spd is outside factory spec. If it doesn't settle down you're fully entitled for a free service meaning movement swap. Dont open it up and go fiddling around, you'll void your warranty or maybe worse!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

PeteVanF said:


> And quickly on a NATO


Looks great to me! Any recommendations for a good Nato? Preferably one not marked China! hehe


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Mine ran +19s/d on its first day. Not impressed at all ! Hope it slows down going forward. Or will it?
> 
> I am tempted to regulate it myself as I have regulated 6R15's before. But I have heard this 8r15 is very hard to regulate for diy'fers. The saleslady even told me the local AD may have to send it back to Japan for servicing .... if so, this is worrying!
> 
> Can others please share your experiences please?


Wow thats not good; mine runs at +3/4s a day.

Like others have said....better for seiko to regulate it instead of doing it yourself and possibly voiding the warrany.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

OFF-TOPIC



bmdaia said:


> At only 19mm a NATO begins to look "ribbon" like to me. I don't even like NATO's on the Sub for this reason. Just me.


Yep, just you. Okay, maybe not just you ;-) but I love the look of NATO. I wore my (used) SD 16600 for one week on OEM bracelet and have been wearing it on NATO ever since. Okay, with the exception of occasionally using a RubberB strap, but NATO still gets more usage |>


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd love to see this on an Omega 19mm leather nato. I was close to pulling the trigger on one when I had my SBGV019 but am thinking about getting one for the SLA017.


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

SBDX019 4xx/2000. Just arrived from Chino. Super impressed with the GS-level case finishing. What a great watch on a ToxicNato.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

TSD said:


> Super impressed with the GS-level case finishing.


But is it really?
Can someone who owns both please give us an honest review on this?

From what I've been able to discern from the pictures I've seen, only the case sides are polished. I wonder whether the mirror finish has been applied to those areas, which can be quite easily determined, by viewing an object's reflection in the polished surface, for example writing on a piece of paper. The reflection should appear totally undistorted, as depicted below.

For those who aren't aware, Zaratsu is a polishing technique. Meaning none of it has been applied to the brushed surface area of the SLA017.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

r0gue said:


> Looks great to me! Any recommendations for a good Nato? Preferably one not marked China! hehe


I just received a "premium" gray nato from Crown & Buckle. I have never ordered from them before, but they offered a 19mm and it fits well.

If I am in midtown, I will check out the Omega boutique and report back on their NATO straps. According to their website they have 19mm straps. A bit pricey, but perhaps nice.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

T1meout said:


> But is it really?
> Can someone who owns both please give us an honest review on this?
> 
> From what I've been able to discern from the pictures I've seen, only the case sides are polished. I wonder whether the mirror finish has been applied to those areas, which can be quite easily determined, by viewing an object's reflection in the polished surface, for example writing on a piece of paper. The reflection should appear totally undistorted, as depicted below.
> ...


I am not a zaratsu expert, but you gave a good photo suggestion. I managed to snap this one easily.

I am not a fan of diashield; I like to feel the metal. However, if it protects the polish on these sides then I will be quite happy


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

T1meout said:


> But is it really?
> Can someone who owns both please give us an honest review on this?
> 
> From what I've been able to discern from the pictures I've seen, only the case sides are polished. I wonder whether the mirror finish has been applied to those areas, which can be quite easily determined, by viewing an object's reflection in the polished surface, for example writing on a piece of paper. The reflection should appear totally undistorted, as depicted below.
> ...


It's very nice, but even I must admit this is no GS finishing job. Nor does it need to be to please me as a throw back vintage diver. But no, in short, it's no GS in my judgement.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

T1meout said:


> But is it really?
> Can someone who owns both please give us an honest review on this?
> 
> From what I've been able to discern from the pictures I've seen, only the case sides are polished. I wonder whether the mirror finish has been applied to those areas, which can be quite easily determined, by viewing an object's reflection in the polished surface, for example writing on a piece of paper. The reflection should appear totally undistorted, as depicted below.
> ...


Yes, it is really.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

spaniard83 said:


> I agree with this 100%
> 
> At that price it is GS territory, the finish of this watch are no where near the GS line and just dont see the value in that at all. Seiko has played us all by making a watch we all want in terms of looks but cutting costs, raising prices and increasing profit margins.
> 
> As you say if it was in the $600-$1000 range I would jump all over this. But when I saw the price it was a no buy for me.


If you don't own one how can you say what the level of finish is? If you don't want to spend $4k I can understand, but you're assuming and owners have confirmed it is excellent finishing.

A friend of mine is a guy who believes "all Seikos should cost $200" but he has this 62mas reissue and said it's worth every bit of the price, if not more.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

yonsson said:


> You guys just keep on guessing. How do you know where the GS bracelets are made?


If what you've been insinuating (why not just say it?) is true and GS bracelets are made in China, that would help -help- explain why they are by far the most unimpressive part of the watches. I personally have had well reported issues with the inconsistent machining and construction of the standard clasps. Issues worthy of sending the watches back.


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

jswing said:


> Yes, it is really.


I've only owned one GS so far, but it is a GS diver (SBGA071) so I guess I'm somewhat qualified to give my opinion. And it wasn't really the polishing that impressed me, it's the excellent cut of the case and the surface brushing that stood out. It's not meant to be a GS, obviously, and the depth of the finishing on a GS dial and handset is where they really set themselves apart. But as a sum total, this one comes out way ahead of any Prospex I've owned or handled to date.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

bmdaia said:


> I wish..


The delusional ones are those who believe this is only a Seiko issue. Other than Rolex (who obviously make everything in house) many Swiss brands have parts or pieces that are made in China.

Does anyone remember the Omega bracelet/link packaging that was marked Made in China? If it's done to a decent standard, who cares? China has come a long way in manufacturing and machining, at least in some instances. Hong Kong is China, right?

Remember the Tsunami that Noah & Jake gave us? A great watch to be sure. How about many of the micro brand watches that many of us enjoyed.....yea, made in China. How about Halios? Many love the brand, I know I do. All those MKII fanboys can't possibly believe their "precision crafted timepieces" come from the USA, can they? It's China for sure.

This Seiko is hot. It will command above MSRP even used, at least for now. Buy it or not, but who gives a darned where the clasp is made.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

PeteVanF said:


> And quickly on a NATO


You are clearly a man of taste and distinction. Mine will be worn this way too.

In fact, I have two on order.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

walrusmonger said:


> My usa bracelet says China, I ordered a 2nd bracelet and once I get it I'll compare the two. If I get a non-china I will hopefully put to rest the BS hate on the China clasp as it is a non-issue.


My guess is they are all made in China, but it might be less desirable at home Japan market to be so marked, so it's left off?


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

It's extremely hard to get remain productive when you're staring at your wrist every 2 minutes haha

And for those with a keen eye, yes I've got a battle scar on it already (on the bezel at the 4 minute mark).


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I think that a Nato strap would compliment that perfectly.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Many of the photos I've seen appear to show a "pip" that isn't aligned precisely at 12. It may be the camera angle or the curve of the crystal causing the effect, but I'm curious to hear from owners. Does the pip line up exactly?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> If what you've been insinuating (why not just say it?) is true and GS bracelets are made in China, that would help -help- explain why they are by far the most unimpressive part of the watches. I personally have had well reported issues with the inconsistent machining and construction of the standard clasps. Issues worthy of sending the watches back.


You can email SEIKO and ask, I personally don't care to add fire to the China crusade. All I'm saying is not all SEIKO parts are made in Japan, no difference from the rest of the brands in the industry.

But if you know anything about production you wouldn't guess GS bracelets are made in Japan if you know this prospex bracelet is made in China. There are several ways they can be made, in GUESSING production in China and finishing in Japan.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Very versatile, looks great at work too









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> Many of the photos I've seen appear to show a "pip" that isn't aligned precisely at 12. It may be the camera angle or the curve of the crystal causing the effect, but I'm curious to hear from owners. Does the pip line up exactly?


The lumed marker on the bezel insert lines up perfectly with the 12 o'clock dial marker.

It's most likely a combination of crystal distortion and perspective error (most of the shots in this thread (1) aren't professional shots, and (2) not taken 100% 'square on' to the dial)..


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

TSD said:


> I've only owned one GS so far, but it is a GS diver (SBGA071) so I guess I'm somewhat qualified to give my opinion. And it wasn't really the polishing that impressed me, it's the excellent cut of the case and the surface brushing that stood out. It's not meant to be a GS, obviously, and the depth of the finishing on a GS dial and handset is where they really set themselves apart. But as a sum total, this one comes out way ahead of any Prospex I've owned or handled to date.




I would agree. My previous comments were as much or more about the overall precision of it in manufacture. But I mean,.. this is much more a testament to GS than a demerit to the 017. And again, I think this one _is_ seemingly (with the same personal judgement yardstick) better than other Prospex I've seen.

Now -- Down to what's important, and here's a measurement that matters. Money where my mouth is, I bought it, I paid retail, and *I'd do it again*. I fully believe the markings were in response to U.S. regs and that the unmarked ones are from the same production line in China. I fully believe they are of excellent quality. China can supply quality, if you spec it as such in the design and pay for the process to get it done. As we're all quite aware of Seiko's vertical integration philosophy and their history to back it up, -- this bracelet would have most likely been built by a Seiko owned factory established in China to take advantage of facility (real estate, energy) and labor costs. But it would have been run by the Japanese Seiko corp, and to the same high standards we've come to expect from Seiko. Honestly, it's probably all new machines and processes too.

If for a moment we can please agree that it is a quality watch, and maybe not _all the way _up to GS quality, but it isn't really GS price either. Not GS LE.

Then let's talk about design. Because the sub-40 case, the dial, the lume, the hands, the crystal... This watch _ROCKS! _ It has all the right elements. I've avoided a diver in my collection for ages and a day. Because _most_ are over 40mm and I will not play the chunk-o-watch on my little 6.5" wrist game. I adore vintage tribute designs, and I'm in good company as they are super popular right now. LE does drive watch prices quite often. Hodinkee did an LE Zenith the other day for nearly $8k. Sold them all in a day at retail. You can get the same watch for ~ $4k from an AD any day of the week albeit with a scant variation, and alas, not a limited edition.

This is a watch I'll be wearing for some time. 4 year warranty from the boutique too. When paying retail, may as well buy from them for the additional year. Not that you'd likely need it.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

PeteVanF said:


> And quickly on a NATO


Hey there, what brand of nato is this? beautiful piece.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Mine ran +19s/d on its first day. Not impressed at all ! Hope it slows down going forward. Or will it?
> 
> I am tempted to regulate it myself as I have regulated 6R15's before. But I have heard this 8r15 is very hard to regulate for diy'fers. The saleslady even told me the local AD may have to send it back to Japan for servicing .... if so, this is worrying!
> 
> Can others please share your experiences please?


Mine is running +13/14 but yeah like Yonsoon said, let it run for a month or so... to "settle" down the movement. It should be fine.

If after a while it still runs fast, then you should bring it to Seiko to regulate. Don't worry though, for the price you paid, they will take care of the watch really well


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

From my point of view, after owning 8 different GS models, Id say:
Case excluding caseback: GS standard. 
Bracelet: Not GS standard. 
Dial and hands: Not GS standard. 
Crystal: GS standard. 
Bezel insert: Not GS standard. 
Symmetry: GS standard. 
Strap: Not GS standard. 
Box: Not GS standard. 

Overall im VERY pleased with the quality of the 8LMAS.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

sdre said:


> Mine is running +13/14 but yeah like Yonsoon said, let it run for a month or so... to "settle" down the movement. It should be fine.
> 
> If after a while it still runs fast, then you should bring it to Seiko to regulate. Don't worry though, for the price you paid, they will take care of the watch really well


Thanks for your feedback. After clocking +19spd on the first day, it is now running at +16spd consistently for the last 2 days. As per everyone's kind advice I will let it run for a little while longer to see how it goes.

Just as a matter of interest, with yours running at +13/14 spd would you be taking yours in to Seiko to get it regulated? This is within specs @ +15 spd but for what I paid for this watch I would have expected something better.

Thoughts?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Thanks for your feedback. After clocking +19spd on the first day, it is now running at +16spd consistently for the last 2 days. As per everyone's kind advice I will let it run for a little while longer to see how it goes.
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, with yours running at +13/14 spd would you be taking yours in to Seiko to get it regulated? This is within specs @ +15 spd but for what I paid for this watch I would have expected something better.
> 
> Thoughts?











With only 4 seconds between the positions mine is more accurate than my Blancpain and the Rolexes I have owned so I would never accept more than +5 on a movement like that. I'll regulate mine after the summer just to see how good it can get. +2/-2 in the machine and +1 on the wrist should be achievable by a competent watchmaker. Why they let +14 pass quality control is pretty strange, perhaps the package hit a bump on the road or something.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

yonsson said:


> With only 4 seconds between the positions mine is more accurate than my Blancpain and the Rolexes I have owned so I would never accept more than +5 on a movement like that. I'll regulate mine after the summer just to see how good it can get. +2/-2 in the machine and +1 on the wrist should be achievable by a competent watchmaker. Why they let +14 pass quality control is pretty strange, perhaps the package hit a bump on the road or something.


Yonsson, thank you again for your informative posts. Are these results similar to your previous experiences with the 8l35? Please let us know how your experience regulating the movement goes.

I do not have a timing machine, but I check my watches daily using an app and my reflexes. This is my second watch with an 8l35b movement. While my SLA017 is ~+10.4 secs/day, it is a very accurate 10.4 secs / day. My mm300 was an accurate +3 secs / day for two months (then I flipped the watch).

The low positional variation suggests the movement is adjusted, while the daily rates suggest it is not regulated to its potential daily rate. Correct? Also, wouldn't adjusting be a more time consuming process than regulating?

I am very happy to be in the positive, and am happy that if the movement settles in a little slower I might remain there. Trying the watch on a NATO now, so I will see if the cooler temperature in the wrist effects the timing.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Thanks for your feedback. After clocking +19spd on the first day, it is now running at +16spd consistently for the last 2 days. As per everyone's kind advice I will let it run for a little while longer to see how it goes.
> 
> Just as a matter of interest, with yours running at +13/14 spd would you be taking yours in to Seiko to get it regulated? This is within specs @ +15 spd but for what I paid for this watch I would have expected something better.
> 
> Thoughts?


I use a timegrapher and it gives me a reading of 13/14... I'm not too worried. I'll definitely go back to Seiko/AD to get it regulated though.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Alimamy said:


> Yonsson, thank you again for your informative posts. Are these results similar to your previous experiences with the 8l35? Please let us know how your experience regulating the movement goes.
> 
> I do not have a timing machine, but I check my watches daily using an app and my reflexes. This is my second watch with an 8l35b movement. While my SLA017 is ~+10.4 secs/day, it is a very accurate 10.4 secs / day. My mm300 was an accurate +3 secs / day for two months (then I flipped the watch).
> 
> ...


Hi. Instead of using your reflexes, you may want to download a camera app that does time stamping to the seconds. That my "timegrapher" machine.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Interesting how this Japan-vs.-China QC debate has become a proxy for Seiko-vs.-GS. As if Seiko cannot produce world class tool watches in Japan anymore?? I have a SBBN025 1000M masterpiece that is 100% "Made in Japan". Or at least nothing in writing from Seiko proves otherwise; right down to the fine print on the bottom of the cardboard box!  If I wanted a GS diver there are at least five HUGE and GARISH references that I know of. Good GRIEF Seiko is the only manufacturer on the planet that can make a dive watch bigger and shinier than Rolex. But I don't want a 64mm Deepsea with David Cameron's signature on the crystal. I want a 40mm Seiko tool diver. And I want it "Made in Japan". I don't want "Cased in China". I don't want "Mov't China". I don't want "CHINA". I simply want it "Made in Japan". Can't believe I am the only one. Ugh.



yonsson said:


> From my point of view, after owning 8 different GS models, Id say:
> Case excluding caseback: GS standard.
> Bracelet: Not GS standard.
> Dial and hands: Not GS standard.
> ...


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

r0gue said:


> Looks great to me! Any recommendations for a good Nato? Preferably one not marked China! hehe


I've ordered a phoenix nato strap; I find them very comfortable.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> Interesting how this Japan-vs.-China QC debate has become a proxy for Seiko-vs.-GS. As if Seiko cannot produce world class tool watches in Japan anymore?? I have a SBBN025 1000M masterpiece that is 100% "Made in Japan". Or at least nothing in writing from Seiko proves otherwise; right down to the fine print on the bottom of the cardboard box!  If I wanted a GS diver there are at least five HUGE and GARISH references that I know of. Good GRIEF Seiko is the only manufacturer on the planet that can make a dive watch bigger and shinier than Rolex. But I don't want a 64mm Deepsea with David Cameron's signature on the crystal. I want a 40mm Seiko tool diver. And I want it "Made in Japan". I don't want "Cased in China". I don't want "Mov't China". I don't want "CHINA". I simply want it "Made in Japan". Can't believe I am the only one. Ugh.


We have heard you cry for about a week straight now, how long does it usually take before you wipe it off and carry on? If I knew, I could simply take a break from this thread and come back when it's done.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Dial differs nicely depending on how the light falls.


----------



## rockdweller (Jan 18, 2015)

Has a name for the SLA017 surfaced yet? We've got Tunas, Samurais, Turtles, Monsters and Sumos. Lots of hard edges here, so 'Katana' seems apt!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

rockdweller said:


> Has a name for the SLA017 surfaced yet? We've got Tunas, Samurais, Turtles, Monsters and Sumos. Lots of hard edges here, so 'Katana' seems apt!


I will continue calling it the 8LMAS till the day I die.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I like 8LMas too, makes the most sense. Sounds better than 62 Mas reissue


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

One more vote for "8LMas". Liked it since it surfaced a week or two ago.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> I like 8LMas too, makes the most sense. Sounds better than 62 Mas reissue





impalass said:


> One more vote for "8LMas". Liked it since it surfaced a week or two ago.


Sweet! Now help me cement it so I can make my mark in SEIKO history.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

yonsson said:


> Sweet! Now help me cement it so I can make my mark in SEIKO history.


Another voice for 8LMAS! Now, someone write a well circulated article using the term.

I have been checking the watch blogs everyday for new reviews now that the 8LMAS has made it to the market. Deployant had an article yesterday, Time+Tide five days ago. A Blog to Watch July 5th. Nothing new in the articles, though.


----------



## rockdweller (Jan 18, 2015)

8LMAS works for me |>|>|>


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Alimamy said:


> Another voice for 8LMAS! Now, someone write a well circulated article using the term.
> 
> I have been checking the watch blogs everyday for new reviews now that the 8LMAS has made it to the market. Deployant had an article yesterday, Time+Tide five days ago. A Blog to Watch July 5th. Nothing new in the articles, though.


Most of them only take quick shots of the prototype then write a review from the press release. Read one and you have read them all. 

Edit: Don't forget to add some misinformation for full effect. The classic is "8L is an unfinished GS movement".


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

yonsson said:


> Most of them only take quick shots of the prototype then write a review from the press release. Read one and you have read them all.


Absolutely 
Yonsson, do you know if thinner spring bars will be ok? Any 2mm bars to fit fat bars holes?


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Absolutely
> Yonsson, do you know if thinner spring bars will be ok? Any 2mm bars to fit fat bars holes?


Depends on how picky you are I guess. There are a few 2mm spring bars with the right thickness to the ends but to be honest I forgot where I used to buy those and now I use original spring bars or standard 1,8mm regardless of the tip thickness. I don't wear one watch enough to mess up the insides of the lugs anyway.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Just paid off the balance for my pre-order from Timeless Luxury Watches! Their shipment from Seiko arrives tomorrow and they will be shipping promptly after that. So excited!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

yonsson said:


> Dial differs nicely depending on how the light falls.


Whats the book in the background?


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

8LMAS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Glad to see an uniform name for the otherwise very confusing dual model numbers SLA017 / SBDX019 for exactly the same watch !

8LMAS sounds good.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

The debate on the bracelet is taking all the place lately and there are less and less pictures of this amazing watch. 

Guys, please continue to show your 8LMas in all its beauty!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

PKC said:


> The debate on the bracelet is taking all the place lately and there are less and less pictures of this amazing watch.
> 
> Guys, please continue to show your 8LMas in all its beauty!


Here goes ....


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Some of my other watches are creeping back in 

Morning watch:









Afternoon and probably evening watch:









I missed it practically the moment I left home and put it back on immediately.

I agree this watch is not quite GS but loupe examination of the dial, markers and hands show virtually nothing to be displeased about. When getting my original SLA017 I had a choice from several and loupe exam showed only one thing I could fault and that was a very slight grainy polish on the date window edge of one of them under 10x magnification.

It's way above any standard Seiko.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

MAS8L rolls off the tongue a little easier. Like Tornado. Or, Mos Eisley.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers!









Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

It's almost Friday!!!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

yonsson said:


> Depends on how picky you are I guess. There are a few 2mm spring bars with the right thickness to the ends but to be honest I forgot where I used to buy those and now I use original spring bars or standard 1,8mm regardless of the tip thickness. I don't wear one watch enough to mess up the insides of the lugs anyway.


Thanks for info. Much appreciated.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I realise its a different movement and essentially a different watch; but it was announced and intended as a re-issue. Namewise I've been one to focus on the 17 aspect of the

6217 

First two digits were 62 hence 62MAS 

and next two make 17MAS - suggesting a sequel element. 

This was strengthened by the fact its SLA 017 and released 2017. 

As a fan of personalised number plates the 1 usually stands for "I" and 7 is "T" and this certainly is an "it" watch for me. 

Finally when thought of with the i and t the SLA017 reminds me of "Slate" and the grey dial has often made me of the SLA as the Slate grey.

The Seiko 17MAS or Slate for me


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Thanks for info. Much appreciated.


I have ordered some 1.1mm tip 1.78 body spring bars (both shoulderless & stepped) from Hank coming in a week or so, and picking up the watch this Sunday.
I can provide some information later if you are still interested in it.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

zuiko said:


> I realise its a different movement and essentially a different watch; but it was announced and intended as a re-issue. Namewise I've been one to focus on the 17 aspect of the
> 
> 6217
> 
> ...


17MAS gets my vote because:-

1. It is simple and easy to remember
2. It commemorates its 2017 release
3. Format consistent with its predecessor 62MAS


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

KoolKat said:


> 17MAS gets my vote because:-
> 
> 1. It is simple and easy to remember
> 2. It commemorates its 2017 release
> 3. Format consistent with its predecessor 62MAS


4. "17" is part of the SLA017 name


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine - loving it. sunburst grail dial is to die for


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> I have ordered some 1.1mm tip 1.78 body spring bars (both shoulderless & stepped) from Hank coming in a week or so, and picking up the watch this Sunday.
> I can provide some information later if you are still interested in it.


Spot on tropic size . Please tell us how they fit.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> Whats the book in the background?


The remarkable story of SEIKO. It's their official history book.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Just paid off the balance for my pre-order from Timeless Luxury Watches! Their shipment from Seiko arrives tomorrow and they will be shipping promptly after that. So excited!


Great news! Has anyone else heard from their US AD about timing, shipping, etc. I believe other than the boutiques this is the first response about US AD availability...I have not heard anything from my AD as of yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Yay... my clasp is here!

Thank you to yonsson for showing the possibility of changing the clasp!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Timeless invoice received and paid !!!


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Steppy said:


> Timeless invoice received and paid !!!


That is great news, I ordered from them as well. Hope to hear from them soon. I can't wait.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

1223/2000 from Czech


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> Yay... my clasp is here!
> 
> Thank you to yonsson for showing the possibility of changing the clasp!


Which clasp is this? If I am not mistaken it looks like there is no diver extension, which would be kind of nice. Does it rattle less?

Thank you!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Alimamy said:


> Which clasp is this? If I am not mistaken it looks like there is no diver extension, which would be kind of nice. Does it rattle less?
> 
> Thank you!


MM300 clasp, rattles a lot lesser. Don't like the original clasp becos of the diver extension. It kind of dig into my skin if it's too tight and rattles when it's too loose.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Quickly becoming my daily watch.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Office action shots.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

I've read through the last few pages and I wanted to add my vote for the gentleman who proposed 17MAS. That's an excellent parallel to the 62MAS convention and I love the SLA017 tie with the 2017 tie-in!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

That lug n end piece don't match well
It's a pity Seiko miss that out.


Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

This watch looks good on the steel bracelet!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> Quickly becoming my daily watch.


It's a beauty


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

*The ChristMAS Story House*

On a little summer mid-week road trip. Stopped at The Christ*MAS* Story House near Cleveland OH.

Couldn't resist. :-d


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

r0gue said:


> I've read through the last few pages and I wanted to add my vote for the gentleman who proposed 17MAS. That's an excellent parallel to the 62MAS convention and I love the SLA017 tie with the 2017 tie-in!


You are missing two things, 1: The movement is not called "17", 2: 1/4 of them are not called SLA017, but SBDX019.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

yonsson said:


> You are missing two things, 1: The movement is not called "17", 2: 1/4 of them are not called SLA017, but SBDX019.


Fair point on the first one.

Re: the second, I'm not sure I care. Especially since they get to have their bracelets NOT marked China (even though they were made there too). :-d


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Just paid my invoice and should have incoming Tuesday!!! I can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Just paid my invoice and should have incoming Tuesday!!! I can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I agreed that while the movement is different and indeed the watch is completely modern the naming rationale for *17MAS* vs aping the old name was based on the re-issue or updated nature of this watch. A change as well as the similarity.

Some things just sound better and we make exceptions.

I say that I _bought_ this watch not that I _buyed_ it even though if you go with the general rule you'd have a basis for the latter. And you could argue it was two DIGITS and not one digit and four letters.

One might be technically accurate but *17MAS* still fits the pattern with a basis and looks and sounds better to me.

This watch has a freshness despite its basis in the old world of 60's divers.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

zuiko said:


> I agreed that while the movement is different and indeed the watch is completely modern the naming rationale for *17MAS* vs aping the old name was based on the re-issue or updated nature of this watch. A change as well as the similarity.
> 
> Some things just sound better and we make exceptions.
> 
> ...


You might be onto something. Not only sla017, but a reissue in 2017.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I never cared for the whole "MAS" business... Who was it that pulled it from autoMAtic S(elf-dater) anyway? That's kind of ridiculous. But if sticking to the 62MAS motif, I'd go with 17MAS too, which adds a convenient note of the year of re-creation plus the tie-in with SLA017. 

Perhaps even a more cryptic 1917MAS to notate the extremely odd double reference (sbdx019, sla017) and to help solidify both groups as one and the same line of a 2000 piece limited production.... Which actually seems like an important point in the long run collectability of this watch.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> Perhaps even a more cryptic 1917MAS to notate the extremely odd double reference (sbdx019, sla017)...


1917? Really?

That didn't strike you like something that could be mistakenly related to a year of production?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I've got two inbound on Monday! WooHoo!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> I've got two inbound on Monday! WooHoo!


Two? Wow! I thought I liked it. You must REALLY like it!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

babola said:


> 4. "17" is part of the SLA017 name


I did think of SLA017 but have deliberately left it out as a reason because a quarter of the 2000 pieces were named otherwise as SBDX019.

I believe the 2017 release year itself is a strong support for 17MAS.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

how about SUPERMAS? 
it has a larger case, and a better movement... all things SUPER!!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

r0gue said:


> Two? Wow! I thought I liked it. You must REALLY like it!


:grin:


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

babola said:


> 1917? Really?
> 
> That didn't strike you like something that could be mistakenly related to a year of production?


Of course and that's what makes it cryptic. But anybody attempting brain use or who knows anything about dive watches would not fall under the impression that the production year is 1917, as even the original 62mas is a 1965 creation. I'm sure many people think the 62mas was produced in 1962, which makes that name a little problematic.. Or I could call it "cryptic" as well. Anyway, just throwing it out there to address sbdx019. But I like 17MAS fine.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

NOmas

Because once they are gone there won't be anymore. 

:lol:


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

More pictures!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Friday finally!
flight booked.. ready to pick up~

How about SOE? Sub of East


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

This watch hasn't come off my wrist ever since I got it. I can see this can become my one-watch guy for all occasions one day. It is so versatile, so beautiful to look at, good quality feel, high legibility as my eyes get older, so under the radar so I don't have to worry when I travel to some parts of the world (hey, its just a Seiko!), has a rich history which makes it a good conversation piece, etc.. There really is nothing not to like about this watch for me (other than the initial high price) which I think is worth it once you get to know it better.

I'll be interested to hear if there are others who shares the same feeling about the 17MAS, i.e whether this can be your only watch if you ever become a one-watch-person.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm all for the name "ChristMAS", as in, "Christ, there are a lot of people whining about this watch!"

My pre-order is paid.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> This watch hasn't come off my wrist ever since I got it. I can see this can become my one-watch guy for all occasions one day. It is so versatile, so beautiful to look at, good quality feel, high legibility as my eyes get older, so under the radar so I don't have to worry when I travel to some parts of the world (hey, its just a Seiko!), has a rich history which makes it a good conversation piece, etc.. There really is nothing not to like about this watch for me (other than the initial high price) which I think is worth it once you get to know it better.
> 
> I'll be interested to hear if there are others who shares the same feeling about the 17MAS, i.e whether this can be your only watch if you ever become a one-watch-person.


I feel absolutely the same about this.

And that's not for lack of other solid choices. I tried wearing one of my previous favourites this week to break the long run it's had and it felt wrong the instant I left home.

What's weird for me is the only other expensive watch I've ever owned that I bought at the time as a one watch for life keeper was a rolesor two tone blue 1995 Submariner which was like new and cost $5500 AUD at the time. I wore that watch till 2003 for 8 years as my only watch and it was a diver.

I then had a run with chronographs starting with my first purchase after the Sub, and that was a Daytona. I got into Seiko in 2015 with the purchase of a GS chrono and knew that neither it nor any following watches were or could be the one watch.

This though definitely has that sort of feel. Coincidentally $5500 AUD again but absolutely new and limited. The fact it runs +5-6 spd bothers me not one bit to the point I think of it as a sign its a watch for life. I wouldn't send it in for service until it shows signs of slowing gain per day anyway.

It's the first watch I'd rather not take off to go to sleep with and it has me looking at it very often. The 28.8k beat separates it from my cheaper Seikos and puts it into a rarified field in normal Seikos.

I think the only watch from Seiko that could dethrone this one in my mind would be a 40mm hi-beat diver finished to the same high standards as this.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> I never cared for the whole "MAS" business... Who was it that pulled it from autoMAtic S(elf-dater) anyway? That's kind of ridiculous. But if sticking to the 62MAS motif, I'd go with 17MAS too, which adds a convenient note of the year of re-creation plus the tie-in with SLA017.
> 
> Perhaps even a more cryptic 1917MAS to notate the extremely odd double reference (sbdx019, sla017) and to help solidify both groups as one and the same line of a 2000 piece limited production.... Which actually seems like an important point in the long run collectability of this watch.


I know what you mean about the MAS in "autoMAtic Self-dater" as being almost like an afterthought or contrived.

If we were allowed to select what the MAS stood for; in my collection it would be:

MAS for MASter

It's not just marine, yacht, sea, or whatever master... it's just the grand MASter of all of them 

Come to think of it why is there no Grandmaster watch for chess players......


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> I never cared for the whole "MAS" business... Who was it that pulled it from autoMAtic S(elf-dater) anyway? That's kind of ridiculous.


I did.

You guys have a lot of ideas but you don't seem to know why it was called 62Mas in the first place. The movement was 6217. Call it what you want, I'll still keep on calling it 8LMas since that is consistent with the original system.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

yonsson said:


> I did.
> 
> You guys have a lot of ideas but you don't seem to know why it was called 62Mas in the first place. The movement was 6217. Call it what you want, I'll still keep on calling it 8LMas since that is consistent with the original system.


You got a point there about the naming consistency with the original.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The new watch has nothing except styling in common with the older when you analyse it. 

What is telling about the Seiko is the general aversion to evenness. Kosugi seems to be aware of this.

39.9mm is a clue as to the intent there. It could very easily have been 40mm. The original was 37mm. 

8 be damned, although the Chinese might rejoice 

It's always going to be odd numbered for me. 17MAS or 19MAS matters not as long as it's odd


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

As for Made in China, the Japanese copied the precise techniques of Samurai sword and pottery manufacture from the Chinese. Plus probably many other items which, over time, have been attributed to Japan. Most Seiko watch parts are manufactured in China and to very high standards.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

yonsson said:


> I did.
> 
> You guys have a lot of ideas but you don't seem to know why it was called 62Mas in the first place. The movement was 6217. Call it what you want, I'll still keep on calling it 8LMas since that is consistent with the original system.


I was aware of where the components of the 62mas name were derived from, or at least what they're said to refer to. So, since the 17 (the 2nd part) in 6217 got neglected the first time around, maybe it's time to give the number 17 some love here in the year 2017, where the watch has gotten a 2nd coming. 

Anyway so I should ask you then, what exactly was the rationale involved in pulling "mas" out of the term "automatic self dater"?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> As for Made in China, the Japanese copied the precise techniques of Samurai sword and pottery manufacture from the Chinese. Plus probably many other items which, over time, have been attributed to Japan. Most Seiko watch parts are manufactured in China and to very high standards.


So, you mean to tell us that the art of katana making was a Chinese invention? Surely you gest.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Anyway so I should ask you then, what exactly was the rationale involved in pulling "mas" out of the term "automatic self dater"?


The 43999 released 1964 was called the "Selfdater", it was released 1964 since the Olympic Games were in Japan that year, SEIKO wanted something nice to display. Selfdater is basically the SEIKO name for "DateJust", meaning SEIKOs first watch with a date. The 6217 movement is manual wind with quickset date adjustments both forward and backwards.

1965 SEIKO released the 6217-8000, aka 62MAS, the first autoMAtic Selfdater. The 8LMAS  is a reissue of the later
model, the 6217-8001, so technically not a reissue of the FIRST SEIKO divers watch, the 8000.

Here is a funny video explaining the 43999


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

And SEIKO keeps on naming the models like this. 
44GS, 62GS, 54GS, 56GS, 8NGS and so on. 
First the two first digits from the movement, then GS for Grand SEIKO. 
So they didn't avoid even numbers. Modern movement numbers are even, modern reference numbers are uneven (mostly). But with the new GS dials, GS has added a 2, so SBGA029 with the new dial is called SBGA229, still not avoiding even start numbers. 

First two numbers in a SEIKO movement number is the architecture, second two tells no date, date, day/date and date placement. It has been like this for ages, never avoiding even numbers. 9F62, 9F82, 9F61, date, date (different placement), no date.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

who cares what is it called. just look at it. it doesn't need a nickname to justify its beauty

lol


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

gaoxing84 said:


> who cares what is it called. just look at it. it doesn't need a nickname to justify its beauty
> 
> lol


It's an incredible watch.

The original 62MAS doesn't even come close in reality. 18.0k non hand wind, non hacking, 150m, non screw down crown, bidirectional bezel, acrylic crystal, it has way too many negatives vis-a-vis this to even be a contender 

A model that will rightfully be enjoyed and celebrated for a good while I would think.

Anyone reading this in a few years who missed out will wish they had been here now


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

zuiko said:


> It's an incredible watch.
> 
> The original 62MAS doesn't even come close in reality. 18.8k non hand wind, non hacking, 150m, non screw down crown, bidirectional bezel, acrylic crystal, it has way too many negatives vis-a-vis this to even be a contender
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. I think this is the best looking Seiko. It looks even better in the flesh.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

T1meout said:


> So, you mean to tell us that the art of katana making was a Chinese invention? Surely you gest.


NO, take a look through some of the better Samy youtubes and Made in Japan recently on TV and you will find the art was copied from China.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

This watch wears a Tropic so well.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> NO, take a look through some of the better Samy youtubes and Made in Japan recently on TV and you will find the art was copied from China.


Ok. So, cause Samy say's so, that must make it true!
On a more serious note. Sword making in Asia originated in China and Korea. But to claim that the Japanese copied it from the Chinese is preposterous. They each had their own manufacturing proces, style and design, and they are nothing alike.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

This is a grail watch. Seiko designers accomplished it and you're paying for that aspect too, as you should. Seiko judged the design to be worth the amount asked, and I agree. It's difficult to design a dive watch that combines tool and dress in believable way...the initial Omega Planet Ocean was hopelessly dressy...this Seiko like the Blancpain fifty fathoms have their own mystery. The design of this Seiko is in rarefied territory.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Couldn't agree more. I think this is the best looking Seiko. It looks even better in the flesh.


Will have to disagree, I feel tat the MM300 or Tuna actually like better.
But thats the beauty abt design.. different strokes for different folks..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*SLA017J / SBDX019 "8LMAS" Owners Thread*



yonsson said:


> I will continue calling it the 8LMAS till the day I die.





walrusmonger said:


> I like 8LMas too, makes the most sense. Sounds better than 62 Mas reissue





impalass said:


> One more vote for "8LMas". Liked it since it surfaced a week or two ago.





Alimamy said:


> Another voice for 8LMAS! Now, someone write a well circulated article using the term...





rockdweller said:


> 8LMAS works for me...


It gets my vote too |>

Now all we need is to BRAINWASH the OP into modding this thread's title to include 8LMAS :-d

~~~



zuiko said:


> ...It's always going to be odd numbered for me. 17MAS or 19MAS matters not as long as it's odd


Besides, do we really want to go _"JDM vs. RoW"_ on the nickname... ? I think not... :think:


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

r0gue said:


> This watch wears a Tropic so well.


Which tropic is that??


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

*SLA017J / SBDX019 "8LMAS" Owners Thread*



r0gue said:


> This watch wears a Tropic so well...


Damn, I missed that post - awesomeness! b-) Not to mention true to the #62MAS :-!



Travelller said:


> Now all we need is to BRAINWASH the OP into modding this thread's title to include 8LMAS...


And while I'm at it, I've tagged all my pics with #8LMAS...

_Fans of *8LMAS* unite!!!_

... on all Social-network platforms 

_EDIT... a good friend of mine and fellow "8LMAS" owner mentioned the obvious to me...
*"eight-elle-mas"* 
doesn't exactly roll off the tongue... :think: Any takers for "35MAS"... :-d_


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Hardly no lume shots here so...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prices on the rise in Yahoo Japan, seem to have settled in the 450,000 yen range. Yen is cheap now, still it translates to around 4k $


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

georgefl74 said:


> Prices on the rise in Yahoo Japan, seem to have settled in the 450,000 yen range. Yen is cheap now, still it translates to around 4k $


As word spreads of how nice it is, I'm thinking they continue to rise.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

r0gue said:


> This watch wears a Tropic so well.


Is this 18mm? Is the gap an issue? Did you manage to fit the original bars?

Thanks


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

anyone heard from Timeless since paying the invoice? Not heard a thing since I paid


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I ordered through Topper and they told me they are receiving their batch today and shipping out today. Paid invoice yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

They still being sold on WUS for $3800

A number of forums had posts saying 'they'll not sell at that price' and peps can't get enough and they go like hot cakes


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got an Uncle Seiko tire tread strap, love it! I liked the oem ok, but it's a little long and does collect dust.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Steppy said:


> anyone heard from Timeless since paying the invoice? Not heard a thing since I paid


I paid my invoice from Timeless on Wednesday night, but haven't heard any updates yet either. I wouldn`t worry about it.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

DonJ53 said:


> They still being sold on WUS for $3800
> 
> A number of forums had posts saying 'they'll not sell at that price' and peps can't get enough and they go like hot cakes


Those who got the watch from Japan at a discount are very lucky. Those getting them at MSRP are also lucky, just to get one! As the normal channels sell out - and they will - the prices will surely rise. Mine lands Monday, but I'm confident (based on a couple friends statements and the sentiments in this thread) this watch is special. Once one gets past the "expensive Seiko" feeling, this is a rare combination of desirable elements; attractive, size, heritage, quality, movement, and versatility. Add in the limited production and I believe this may be the home run of 2017. I wouldn't be surprised to see mid-$4k prices before long.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> They still being sold on WUS for $3800
> 
> A number of forums had posts saying 'they'll not sell at that price' and peps can't get enough and they go like hot cakes


There is no reason to sell below RRP, these will be popular for sure and since only 500 sold in Japan that RRP won't be the guideline for prices on used pieces.


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Finally I am back in Sweden and went straight to pick my 8LMAS up. It is much better than the protos at Basel. To me it is a perfect watch; size, style, bracelet (yes!) and strap are all excellent. The dial is perfect. All in all I am very pleased.









Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

European bracelet without China


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Toshk said:


> Is this 18mm? Is the gap an issue? Did you manage to fit the original bars?
> 
> Thanks


19mm Fits very well. Springbars were a tight fit. But they fit. Vintage Tropic (I think a repro). eBay


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

r0gue said:


> 19mm Fits very well. Springbars were a tight fit. But they fit. Vintage Tropic (I think a repro). eBay


Not NOS Tropic then?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I think when mine arrives next week I might do this to it? Seems to look really good. Apparently I was told though, that the finishing on the SLA017 bracelet clasp is nicer then on the MM300 clasp.

I wonder also what Strapcode might make for this watch? i.e. Jubilee bracelet.










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I know that the 8L35 is the movement in this and the naming system for 62MAS but I just can't warm to 8LMAS for two reasons despite its "correctness"

One is that it looks incorrect with it having a letter in 8L. 

This makes the pattern incorrect vs the former watch which has 2 digits then MAS. 17MAS is the more correct on this basis. 

The second reason is that the combination LMAS is just begging to be pronounced LAME ASS and this watch doesn't deserve that. 

The 17MAS or the Seiko Lame ass?


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Toshk said:


> Not NOS Tropic then?


They claimed NOS Tropic TYPE. Type is the keyword that makes me thing knock off. But it's an ok strap. It's shiny vs the flat rubber color of the original Tropic I once had. And a tiny bit stiffer. But $30 vs 2 or 3 hundred. It'll do.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> I think when mine arrives next week I might do this to it? Seems to look really good. Apparently I was told though, that the finishing on the SLA017 bracelet clasp is nicer then on the MM300 clasp.
> 
> I wonder also what Strapcode might make for this watch? i.e. Jubilee bracelet
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


sla017 clasp is leaps and bounds nicer than mm300 clasp. I can't see strapcode making anything for this, there are only 2000 units so it's a very limited audience.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

r0gue said:


> They claimed NOS Tropic TYPE. Type is the keyword that makes me thing knock off. But it's an ok strap. It's shiny vs the flat rubber color of the original Tropic I once had. And a tiny bit stiffer. But $30 vs 2 or 3 hundred. It'll do.


But 18mm... hmm, dunno. I'm hoping somewhere out there is a 19mm... or maybe this watch will motivate manufacturers to produce one  I know we're not talking massive quantities here but still, if they have the equipment to produce such straps (like molds .. via 3D printing...?), maybe we'll get lucky :-!

TGIF to all owners and fans alike b-)


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Travelller said:


> But 18mm... hmm, dunno. I'm hoping somewhere out there is a 19mm... or maybe this watch will motivate manufacturers to produce one  I know we're not talking massive quantities here but still, if they have the equipment to produce such straps (like molds .. via 3D printing...?), maybe we'll get lucky :-!
> 
> TGIF to all owners and fans alike b-)


He said it's 19mm. Squinky on eBay has a couple different 19mm options, thinking about grabbing one myself. BTW your pics of this watch are the best I've seen, Seiko should hire you.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Loving the way different light interplays with the polished broad surfaces on the hour indices


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So for me it's official, I got my tracking number from Topper and I need some pics to get me through the next couple of days!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Here's one to keep you going...

Light up the 8LMAS!!!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> Here's one to keep you going...
> 
> Light up the 8LMAS!!!


That is some good lume!! Is the lume standard Seiko lume or something better? Standard is awesome so if it is better than than that it is great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks slo_mo, I need the pics! I have never been this excited about a single Watch ever and I have had many and flipped many. My Submariner is in in serious trouble of losing wrist time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

r0gue said:


> They claimed NOS Tropic TYPE. Type is the keyword that makes me thing knock off. But it's an ok strap. It's shiny vs the flat rubber color of the original Tropic I once had. And a tiny bit stiffer. But $30 vs 2 or 3 hundred. It'll do.


Not original but quite cheap indeed. I have NOS 18mm but doubt spring bars will go in. And the gap will probably annoy me.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> Those who got the watch from Japan at a discount are very lucky. Those getting them at MSRP are also lucky, just to get one! As the normal channels sell out - and they will - the prices will surely rise. Mine lands Monday, but I'm confident (based on a couple friends statements and the sentiments in this thread) this watch is special. Once one gets past the "expensive Seiko" feeling, this is a rare combination of desirable elements; attractive, size, heritage, quality, movement, and versatility. Add in the limited production and I believe this may be the home run of 2017. I wouldn't be surprised to see mid-$4k prices before long.


3 on ebay for $4650....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It's the best watch Seiko have made in years and I'm here if anyone wants to sell it for mates rates.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> 3 on ebay for $4650....


That's pretty rape! haha


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> It's the best watch Seiko have made in years and I'm here if anyone wants to sell it for mates rates.


buddy, you have pm-ed


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

soon buddy, its on its way. enjoy the watch man.

b-)



picklepossy said:


> I think when mine arrives next week I might do this to it? Seems to look really good. Apparently I was told though, that the finishing on the SLA017 bracelet clasp is nicer then on the MM300 clasp.
> 
> I wonder also what Strapcode might make for this watch? i.e. Jubilee bracelet.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Looking around for some straps...preferably something that I can use in water too. For those with tropics...which one did you order?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

jswing said:


> He said it's 19mm. Squinky on eBay has a couple different 19mm options, thinking about grabbing one myself...


I don't know why I thought it was 18mm, maybe the angle of the photo because you can see the spring bars... :think:
Thanks for the tip :-!

_(and thx 4 the compliment too! more to come, soonest ;-))








_


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Travelller said:


> I don't know why I thought it was 18mm, maybe the angle of the photo because you can see the spring bars... :think:
> Thanks for the tip :-!
> 
> _(and thx 4 the compliment too! more to come, soonest ;-))
> ...


Hmmm, I see what you mean. I almost wonder if it'd be better to order 20mm with vintage tropics..

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockdweller (Jan 18, 2015)

0941/2000 has just arrived safe and sound in Guernsey all the way from HK (thanks to tophotdog) (and FWIW (which is not a lot) no 'China' on clasp).

First impressions? Very positive, I will be keeping this watch long-term, but it is not perfect. I won't go into the good things because these are abundantly clear from the photos (it's a beauty), and what we already know of the movement and case. But a few critical observations might help with the discussions on this watch. I speak for no one but myself.

This feels like no Seiko diver I've handled before. The MM300, SKX and SRP7 are all unquestionably Seiko watches: heavy, solid, unrefined - even the MM. But the SLA017 feels almost Swiss in its exactness. The two watches that immediately come to mind are the new Omega SM300 and the Tudor BB. Bracelet aside, this watch 'feels' like them. Crown winding is clean and crisp. Even the bezel action is refined, with a light, smooth click (too light: brush the head against your thigh as you walk and the bezel shifts).

The watch head is also taller than the pictures led me to believe it would be. No bad thing, but the size - 'presence' is a better word - of the watch is a surprise to me. I have a Sub out for service at the moment so can't do a side-by-side, but I suspect the Seiko will look and wear bigger. Other minor points: the unwound crown is a little wobbly on the stem (not so with a Rolex), the SEIKO text on the crown doesn't align with the case when tightened (though no manufacturer I've had experience with has achieved that) and there's an unforgivable gap between the inner edge of the bezel and the crystal that's sure to collect sand and dust (you can see this in the close-up below).

The bracelet, lastly, is Seiko through-and-through: purely a mechanism for keeping the watch on your wrist. Sadly end-links are loose between the lugs. It's better than the usual Seiko bracelet (somewhere between the SRP7 and MM) but it doesn't match the head piece for quality in the way most Swiss offerings do these days. This will continue to be a cause for complaint on forums, I'm certain, but more and more I'm concluding the Japanese simply have a different 'philosophy' to bracelets. Seiko could build perfect 'European' bracelets if they chose yet they do not; there is a reason for this that has nothing to do with carelessness. That being said the rubber strap is unwearable for me: two minutes out of the plastic and it was covered in lint that would not come off. So it's the SS bracelet, shell cordovan or a Bonetto Cinturini for me (20mm strap ends and springbars fit the lugs just fine). The classic Seiko GS buckle works well with the leather.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Travelller said:


> But 18mm... hmm, dunno. I'm hoping somewhere out there is a 19mm... or maybe this watch will motivate manufacturers to produce one  I know we're not talking massive quantities here but still, if they have the equipment to produce such straps (like molds .. via 3D printing...?), maybe we'll get lucky :-!
> 
> TGIF to all owners and fans alike b-)


Beautiful pic and watch, Seiko has killed it with this watch, pity its out of my pricerange but its got that retro japanese dive cool, its a very cool watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rockdweller said:


> 0941/2000 has just arrived safe and sound in Guernsey all the way from HK (thanks to tophotdog) (and FWIW (which is not a lot) no 'China' on clasp).
> 
> First impressions? Very positive, I will be keeping this watch long-term, but it is not perfect. I won't go into the good things because these are abundantly clear from the photos (it's a beauty), and what we already know of the movement and case. But a few critical observations might help with the discussions on this watch. I speak for no one but myself.
> 
> ...


Looks great on you, perfect size and nice honest rundown, i enjoyed reading that, this watch has some serious charm to it, congrats


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Toshk said:


> Not original but quite cheap indeed. I have NOS 18mm but doubt spring bars will go in. And the gap will probably annoy me.


If you had a $30 knockoff, you'd find that you can force the springbars in. Because the strap is cheap and rubber. With NOS, I'd not chance that. No way.

And I totally agree. I will never run an 18 on a 19 watch. No way.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Travelller said:


> I don't know why I thought it was 18mm, maybe the angle of the photo because you can see the spring bars... :think:


I think it is or was compressed a bit from the tight fit up to the springbars. I think it'll work itself out.

Anyone know a source and the exact match for new springbars that will fit this watch? I want to get a number of straps and would be as happy to not have to extract the originals from this Tropic.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

r0gue said:


> I think it is or was compressed a bit from the tight fit up to the springbars. I think it'll work itself out.
> 
> Anyone know a source and the exact match for new springbars that will fit this watch? I want to get a number of straps and would be as happy to not have to extract the originals from this Tropic.


I just got a set of spring bars with my Uncle Seiko strap that appeared to be an exact match, and he sells the bars separately.

2.5mm Fat Boy Spring Bars (19mm, 22mm)


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jswing said:


> I just got a set of spring bars with my Uncle Seiko strap that appeared to be an exact match, and he sells the bars separately.
> 
> 2.5mm Fat Boy Spring Bars (19mm, 22mm)


Love to see some pics of the Uncle Seiko strap on the SLA017 please ! How well does the strap sit on the watch?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

KoolKat said:


> Love to see some pics of the Uncle Seiko strap on the SLA017 ! How well does the strap sit on the watch?


I think it's perfect. I got the tire tread but will probably order the waffle as well. It's thinner and shorter than the oem and doesn't collect lint. Slightly stiff, but not bad, and mine is actually getting the hot water treatment as we speak.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jswing said:


> I think it's perfect. I got the tire tread but will probably order the waffle as well. It's thinner and shorter than the oem and doesn't collect lint. Slightly stiff, but not bad, and mine is actually getting the hot water treatment as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on your wrist ! Please post the waffle too from Uncle when receive it.

The waffle that came with the SLA017 is unwearable for me as it is too long @ 140mm on the long side. I am desperately looking for an alternative!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

r0gue said:


> If you had a $30 knockoff, you'd find that you can force the springbars in. Because the strap is cheap and rubber. With NOS, I'd not chance that. No way.
> 
> And I totally agree. I will never run an 18 on a 19 watch. No way.


I have 19mm rally tropic as well, but spring bars problem remains.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

i think Nato makes a good pairing with the 8LMAS.
The modern iteration of vintage military styled watch


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I think a black Perlon strap would look good too.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I just got the uncle waffle for my 8LMAS, which hasn't arrived yet. The strap is very stiff but very easy to shape using boiled water. I'll post pictures once I get the watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you guys just put the strap in a mug and then fill it with hot water, or do you actually boil it?


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Steppy said:


> anyone heard from Timeless since paying the invoice? Not heard a thing since I paid


I pre-ordered from them as well, haven't heard a thing, no invoice as of yet, did they just email you a PayPal invoice? They have such great reviews saying their communication is top tier, but they haven't even responded to my emails, it's strange.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

nsx_23 said:


> Do you guys just put the strap in a mug and then fill it with hot water, or do you actually boil it?


I just used very hot water, and it did the trick. I did 2 sessions, leaving the strap in long enough for the water to cool. Strap is much more comfortable now.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

In a mug, push the straps towards the curve wall of the mug (I use a cup for more curve because of my small wrist).
Pour Really HOT water n let it sit for a while. I repeated this step twice.
Now my SBDX012 straps are beautifully wrist hugging n super comfortable..(I seem to have problem getting a good fit with Seiko steel bracelets, from Tuna to MM300)..


Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

dogandcatdentist said:


> I pre-ordered from them as well, haven't heard a thing, no invoice as of yet, did they just email you a PayPal invoice? They have such great reviews saying their communication is top tier, but they haven't even responded to my emails, it's strange.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yeah I received an emailed PayPal invoice on Wednesday, which I paid Thursday. Heard nothing since


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

The first time I wrap the straps inside a shot glass and boiled it. After it cooled down it became overly curved. Then I did a second time just putting them in a bowl of hot water to let it straighten out. Now the curve is perfect.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Molle said:


> Finally I am back in Sweden and went straight to pick my 8LMAS up. It is much better than the protos at Basel. To me it is a perfect watch; size, style, bracelet (yes!) and strap are all excellent. The dial is perfect. All in all I am very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great photo - difference in bezel presence is notable - so much more contrast on the original/matte black finish.
fine collection - i look froward to more of your pics


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Bettamacrostoma said:


> In a mug, push the straps towards the curve wall of the mug (I use a cup for more curve because of my small wrist).
> Pour Really HOT water n let it sit for a while. I repeated this step twice.
> Now my SBDX012 straps are beautifully wrist hugging n super comfortable..(I seem to have problem getting a good fit with Seiko steel bracelets, from Tuna to MM300)..
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


I used the Keurig coffee maker without a pod. Super hot. Did twice. (On my old MM300).


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Steppy said:


> Yeah I received an emailed PayPal invoice on Wednesday, which I paid Thursday. Heard nothing since


They didn't call or even write something to you? Just an invoice asking for payment? Wow?

Sounds like maybe they sick of getting calls about this particular watch


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

bluedialer said:


> They didn't call or even write something to you? Just an invoice asking for payment? Wow?


The invoices were Paypal invoices with the note:

"Note from Timeless watch Exchange

Watches have shipped from Seiko and will be arriving in store tomorrow 07/13/2017. Once payment is made the watch will be promptly be shipped."

They appear to have sent the invoices prior to actually receiving the shipment. I wonder if they really did receive them when they thought they would. Pure speculation, but they obviously aren't "promptly shipping upon payment."


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> The invoices were Paypal invoices with the note:
> 
> "Note from Timeless watch Exchange
> 
> ...


Just got my invoice, but I had to call them earlier today to get the ball rolling, left a message, and Dan just called me, says he will be sending out by FedEx either today or Tuesday. Glad it's all paid up, it'll be in my hands shortly!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Just got emailed from Dan, it was dispatched on Thursday for a Monday delivery !!


----------



## dw5000c (Feb 25, 2011)

SBDX019 ..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Just wondering for all those that pre-ordered. Did you do so just to be sure you got one, or dd you get better pricing. They are basically straight up available from the Boutiques (for now anyway). But I get that you might not have expected that. Just curious.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

r0gue said:


> Just wondering for all those that pre-ordered. Did you do so just to be sure you got one, or dd you get better pricing. They are basically straight up available from the Boutiques (for now anyway). But I get that you might not have expected that. Just curious.


Just wanted to make sure I got one. Standard pricing for me, nothing marked up. They aren't readily available at here in California, where I live. No brick and mortar availability. They are definitely scarce via online unless you want to pay a flippers ransom.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

r0gue said:


> Just wondering for all those that pre-ordered. Did you do so just to be sure you got one, or dd you get better pricing. They are basically straight up available from the Boutiques (for now anyway). But I get that you might not have expected that. Just curious.


Yup, mainly just to make sure to get one BNIB. Beside that, prices for one brand new were never going to get any better. Very early on, people were reserving for roughly $700 below the US MSRP. I was able to save around half of that while getting in the game relatively late in April. Now, it seems to be straight up MSRP or more... With many sources no longer authorized dealers.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

bluedialer said:


> Yup, mainly just to make sure to get one BNIB. Beside that, prices for one brand new were never going to get any better. Very early on, people were reserving for roughly $700 below the US MSRP. I was able to save around half of that while getting in the game relatively late in April. Now, it seems to be straight up MSRP or more... With many sources no longer authorized dealers.


As popularly increases and supply decreases, prices will rise even more. Obviously there is a ceiling, but this is one that enthusiasts have wanted and it appears to be better than expected. As such, it deserves the premium.


----------



## meganfox17 (Jan 29, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> 17MAS gets my vote because:-
> 
> 1. It is simple and easy to remember
> 2. It commemorates its 2017 release
> 3. Format consistent with its predecessor 62MAS


Perhaps it's simpler and easier for you to remember Sir but either way I'm sorry.That is NOT a moniker or nickname i would use as referral and neither would another 30 million Malaysians,17 million Dutch and the families and relatives of passengers on board Malaysian Airline System (MAS17).That was the flight number of the ill fated Boeing 777 that was hit by a Russian-made BUK missile over Ukraine killing all 298 people on board on the 17th July 2014

I prefer the original term : 8LMAS


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

meganfox17 said:


> Perhaps it's simpler and easier for you to remember Sir but either way I'm sorry.That is NOT a moniker or nickname i would use as referral and neither would another 30 million Malaysians,17 million Dutch and the families and relatives of passengers on board Malaysian Airline System (MAS17).That was the flight number of the ill fated Boeing 777 that was hit by a Russian-made BUK missile over Ukraine killing all 298 people on board on the 17th July 2014
> 
> I prefer the original term : 8LMAS


So ridiculous it's not funny.

No American would buy a Porsche 911 in that case.

*62MAS -> 17MAS

*Its just two numbers and 3 letters.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

meganfox17 said:


> Perhaps it's simpler and easier for you to remember Sir but either way I'm sorry.That is NOT a moniker or nickname i would use as referral and neither would another 30 million Malaysians,17 million Dutch and the families and relatives of passengers on board Malaysian Airline System (MAS17).That was the flight number of the ill fated Boeing 777 that was hit by a Russian-made BUK missile over Ukraine killing all 298 people on board on the 17th July 2014
> 
> I prefer the original term : 8LMAS


I am so sorry to hear of the mis-hap and my sincere condolence to all those who cherished and their loved ones. It looks like you are sensitive to the 17 yet you chose your username to be meganfox 17?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Y'all need to check and see if you can get a group rate for MAS therapy, due to this MAS obsession over which ridiculous nickname to call a watch. Seriously. It seems there are a bunch of 13 year olds among us. 

It's a Seiko watch and was previously referred to as a "62mas reissue" which certainly seemed fine. I guess the quest for recognition is powerful. 

Give it a rest, please.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Local delight with my delightful watch...


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> Local delight with my delightful watch...


Fellow Sporean here, says Hi!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally on the wrist


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The purpose of this whole nickname argument is only so that someone can boast that that they came up with it. How about just calling it SLA017 and give credit to Seiko for creating a great looking dive watch? In the end a nickname will be chosen by the collective, and not by a single (group of) individual(s) no matter how much you nag. Give it a rest and just enjoy the watch.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

T1meout said:


> The purpose of this whole nickname argument is only so that someone can boast that that they came up with it. How about just calling it SLA017 and give credit to Seiko for creating a great looking dive watch? In the end a nickname will be chosen by the collective, and not by a single (group of) individual(s) no matter how much you nag. Give it a rest and just enjoy the watch.


He means "no mas."


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Hear hear. If one goes over the thread there's only one mention about having some sort of claim to fame in Seiko fan greatness by selecting the nickname successfully and it wasn't me.

Truth be told I think it's all just *MAS*turbation.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Photo time!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> Photo time!


I have yet to see a bad picture of this watch. While the initial Basel pictures were lit poorly when one has one and experiences all the different reflective qualities even those Basel photos are "real" and great if you know what I am saying.

Every angle and light captures some of the magic in a different way.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

zuiko said:


> Hear hear. If one goes over the thread there's only one mention about having some sort of claim to fame in Seiko fan greatness by selecting the nickname successfully and it wasn't me.
> 
> Truth be told I think it's all just *MAS*turbation.


Indeed, the nickname was a question better left unasked. I groaned when somebody brought it up because I knew someone else was already trying to push his agenda. I for sure won't ever refer to mine as an 8Lmas. I think this is the first of my watches that I will give my own personal name to... To serve as an anti-nickname. In fact I suggest we all name our own sla017/sbdx019, the way people sometimes name their cars and boats.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

bluedialer said:


> Indeed, the nickname was a question better left unasked. I groaned when somebody brought it up because I knew someone else was already trying to push his agenda. I for sure won't ever refer to mine as an 8Lmas. I think this is the first of my watches that I will give my own personal name to... To serve as an anti-nickname. In fact I suggest we all name our own sla017/sbdx019, the way people sometimes name their cars and boats.


Like Seiko McSeikoface


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

zuiko said:


> Hear hear. If one goes over the thread there's only one mention about having some sort of claim to fame in Seiko fan greatness by selecting the nickname successfully and it wasn't me.
> 
> Truth be told I think it's all just *MAS*turbation.


Looking at some of the wrists there's not much of that going on.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Early on I thought to name mine Gracie because of the rhyme with "Grey Sea" but it didn't really describe any sea on earth I know. Maybe the Black Sea looks grey on overcast days


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

r0gue said:


> Just wondering for all those that pre-ordered. Did you do so just to be sure you got one, or dd you get better pricing. They are basically straight up available from the Boutiques (for now anyway). But I get that you might not have expected that. Just curious.


I just wanted to make sure I received one and at the time decided to pay the premium by buying at a Canadian brick and mortar AD for a slight discount, a decision I'm now second guessing as any good OCD WIS would. Mine is due to touch down the week of July 24th.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I think there was only one seller offering 20% via a coupon code in the USA, and he cancelled at least my order which was placed within a day of his item going up. Can't imagine he will fill many of the $2700 orders when they are selling $3850+ on the second hand marker.

These are MSRP pieces, if you paid under $3400 usd or the equivalent, you did great! If you paid under $4,000 usd now, you did good.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

impalass said:


> I just wanted to make sure I received one and at the time decided to pay the premium by buying at a Canadian brick and mortar AD for a slight discount, a decision I'm now second guessing as any good OCD WIS would. Mine is due to touch down the week of July 24th.


And being in Canada as I'm sure like Australia you get gouged by the local Seiko distributors in terms of price compared to across the border.

The local warranty and goodwill has a value though and gets one a chance for other hard to get items in future if your AD has the same sort of business ethic as I believe any good WIS desires but yes you certainly pay for it.


----------



## Marculi (Jul 14, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> I think there was only one seller offering 20% via a coupon code in the USA, and he cancelled at least my order which was placed within a day of his item going up. Can't imagine he will fill many of the $2700 orders when they are selling $3850+ on the second hand marker.
> 
> These are MSRP pieces, if you paid under $3400 usd or the equivalent, you did great! If you paid under $4,000 usd now, you did good.


Same here ordered from an online US seller for 20% discount but order was cancelled too. Had to find an alternative source. Prices online are now entering the 4k range.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Like Seiko McSeikoface


We got a winner here !!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine came in Friday from Timeless. This watch is absolutely exquisite and is worth every penny. :-!

I honestly have no idea if we'll ever see a 40mm dive watch from Seiko again that has an 8l movement and upmarket finish, they seem to really favor their large dive watches. So I was always going to move heaven and hell to land this watch.

(Sorry for the duplicate pics, uploading from my iPhone... whoops)

My wrist is 7 inches, and I think the size is perfection.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

gaoxing84 said:


> i think Nato makes a good pairing with the 8LMAS.
> The modern iteration of vintage military styled watch


I would love to get an uber-high quality 19mm Nato. Anyone know of the "go-to" for that sort of thing? I've considered the premium Nato from Crown & Buckle but they only have black or gold hardware. No brushed stainless or polished stainless in stock.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

At a family picnic yesterday, -- it was a tough call. A chronograph to time the minutes until I could leave, or a diver to protect from sweat, tears of boredom, and the occasional beer spill. _The diver won!_ Working summer duty.

Edit to add -- I agree that gap is annoying. I'll pull t off and see if can ex[and it out again. Those springbars were wicked tight, so I'm sure that's what's occurred.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Hoppyjr said:


> Y'all need to check and see if you can get a group rate for MAS therapy, due to this MAS obsession over which ridiculous nickname to call a watch. Seriously. It seems there are a bunch of 13 year olds among us.
> 
> It's a Seiko watch and was previously referred to as a "62mas reissue" which certainly seemed fine. I guess the quest for recognition is powerful.
> 
> Give it a rest, please.





T1meout said:


> The purpose of this whole nickname argument is only so that someone can boast that that they came up with it. How about just calling it SLA017 and give credit to Seiko for creating a great looking dive watch? In the end a nickname will be chosen by the collective, and not by a single (group of) individual(s) no matter how much you nag. Give it a rest and just enjoy the watch.


The Dorks of Watchdom ruined the SRPxxx series watches (for me) by calling it a "Turtle". Every time I see it I want to smack the writer in the back of the melon.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

I like mine









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

r0gue said:


> I would love to get an uber-high quality 19mm Nato. Anyone know of the "go-to" for that sort of thing? I've considered the premium Nato from Crown & Buckle but they only have black or gold hardware. No brushed stainless or polished stainless in stock.


I'm on the hunt too, C+B only have 19mm grey in premium, their basic in green, grey, and black with polished hardware when I check a couple of weeks ago.

Watch Gecko has black, bond and regimental (bond) in 19mm. I ordered and received the regimental, very good quality imo, regret not ordering the black at the same time.

A premium green is what I really want, let us know if you find any, guess there's not much demand for 19mm Nato's.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

r0gue said:


> I would love to get an uber-high quality 19mm Nato. Anyone know of the "go-to" for that sort of thing? I've considered the premium Nato from Crown & Buckle but they only have black or gold hardware. No brushed stainless or polished stainless in stock.


i think the 20mm blushark i have it on now works just as great.
its doesn't fit tight.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

A couple flippers have these posted on ebay at around $3,800 USD. 

Where do you think the new price will settle at? What about the first used pieces?

I'd probably pull the trigger on a $2,500 well-maintained SLA017, but I'm not sure when it will get there.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

can't get enough of it yet!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Now there is one thing Seiko could have modified for the good....18 or 20mm lug width. Finding good quality 19mm in the UK appears to be difficult. I mean those that don't have those huge bull rings.

gaox, is that a 20mm you have fitted.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Best comment of the thread. Unfortunately, I don't think everyone got it. (I had to make up a reason to my wife for why I was laughing)

In all seriousness, my vote is for "*SuperMAS*"

But yours is a close second.



DonJ53 said:


> Like Seiko McSeikoface


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

SolarUnderwood said:


> A couple flippers have these posted on ebay at around $3,800 USD.
> 
> Where do you think the new price will settle at? What about the first used pieces?
> 
> I'd probably pull the trigger on a $2,500 well-maintained SLA017, but I'm not sure when it will get there.


Don't hold your breath on that one.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

pinkybrain said:


> Best comment of the thread. Unfortunately, I don't think everyone got it. (I had to make up a reason to my wife for why I was laughing)
> 
> In all seriousness, my vote is for "*SuperMAS*"
> 
> But yours is a close second.


Seiko McSeikoFace FTW! lol


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

with the limited amount, i think it's pretty hard.
look at the prices for SBDX003 and SBDX012



SolarUnderwood said:


> A couple flippers have these posted on ebay at around $3,800 USD.
> 
> Where do you think the new price will settle at? What about the first used pieces?
> 
> I'd probably pull the trigger on a $2,500 well-maintained SLA017, but I'm not sure when it will get there.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

odd number lugs can be annoying. yeap, i threw on a 20mm blushark nato, fits ok, not tight at all. went thru nicely.
works for me and it feels comfortable.



DonJ53 said:


> Now there is one thing Seiko could have modified for the good....18 or 20mm lug width. Finding good quality 19mm in the UK appears to be difficult. I mean those that don't have those huge bull rings.
> 
> gaox, is that a 20mm you have fitted.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

SolarUnderwood said:


> A couple flippers have these posted on ebay at around $3,800 USD.
> 
> Where do you think the new price will settle at? What about the first used pieces?
> 
> I'd probably pull the trigger on a $2,500 well-maintained SLA017, but I'm not sure when it will get there.


I think the only chance you had to be close to that was when sellers in Japan pre-sold these. I believe the exchange back then was equal to around $2800 usd. I don't think you'll see anything under mid-$3k range or higher.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The SBDX012 was $2700 MSRP, I purchased from the boutique and stupidly sold mine for about $2300 to raise funds for a cross-state move. My watch was 99% mint and now they are selling for $3,200+ in used condition. It is simply the MM300 with gold hands, markers, bezel, and dial print. This one is a 100% unique piece.

There is no way that this SLA017, superMAS, 17MAS, 8LMAS, SBDX019 will end up below $3,000 on any market in good condition. Maybe one that falls down a flight of steps and is beaten to hell might go into the low $2k range.

I called this with the Zimbe Turtle too, They were starting around $750-$800, people kept saying that they'll drop in value, now you can't easily find one for under $900 used in good shape.

Sometimes Seiko LE hit the nail on the head and appreciate, sometimes they don't (blue MM300). This is a winner, but I don't see it going much higher than $4,250 long term, it's a similar market to the Exp II 16570 and I'm sure many people would choose the Rolex over a non-GS Seiko.


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

For all indices other than the 6,9,12, the inner borders where the luminescent material is placed are not rectangular. Good design is all about the details. Look closely and you can see that they are trapezoid. Also, note that the the indices are not haphazardly arranged. The indices are placed to match the direction of the sunburst dial with the wider end near the bezel. These subtleties add up to create that unmistakenably iconic look.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I was going to say something right after that comment but I decided against it. Anticipating finding one for under $3,000 is a nonstarter. These will only hold their value or appreciate due to a combination of factors and it's completely regardless of whether or not a few people think the SLA017 is overpriced.


----------



## ingmar (Sep 12, 2008)

Short term gain. I'd never buy from someone that did that.

I did, however, buy one from Seiya. His prices are fair and I've bought from him before. That means repeat business. Arrives Monday. Shipped Thursday.



walrusmonger said:


> I think there was only one seller offering 20% via a coupon code in the USA, and he cancelled at least my order which was placed within a day of his item going up. Can't imagine he will fill many of the $2700 orders when they are selling $3850+ on the second hand marker.
> 
> These are MSRP pieces, if you paid under $3400 usd or the equivalent, you did great! If you paid under $4,000 usd now, you did good.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

tophotdog said:


> View attachment 12352827
> 
> 
> For all indices other than the 6,9,12, the inner borders where the luminescent material is placed are not rectangular. Look closely and you can see that they are trapezoid. These small details help to create that unmistakenably iconic look.


Thank you for sharing this, I only realised after reading your post, it's so subtle that you have to look at it very close to notice.. I had to use a loupe to check I wasn't imagining it, but there it is!


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

obomomomo said:


> Thank you for sharing this, I only realised after reading your post, it's so subtle that you have to look at it very close to notice.. I had to use a loupe to check I wasn't imagining it, but there it is!


Sure, since no-one had mentioned this, I thought I would bring it up.

Also if you use a bit of imagination the fat markers create a sort of relief where you can see the outline of the sun which references the Japanese flag.

Can you see it? The markers are the "rays" of the sun if you will.


----------



## Marhan (Jul 9, 2010)

.....! Congrats! Very right thing to do by Seiko, making a remake og the 62Mas. I mean, look at it!

As for people thinking the price is to high. I most surtanly do not think its to high. The 2000pcs they made is allmost, if not allready, sold out. That makes me think the price is right. If something sells quickly, then price is correct.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

walrusmonger said:


> The SBDX012 was $2700 MSRP, I purchased from the boutique and stupidly sold mine for about $2300 to raise funds for a cross-state move. My watch was 99% mint and now they are selling for $3,200+ in used condition. It is simply the MM300 with gold hands, markers, bezel, and dial print. This one is a 100% unique piece.
> 
> There is no way that this SLA017, superMAS, 17MAS, 8LMAS, SBDX019 will end up below $3,000 on any market in good condition. Maybe one that falls down a flight of steps and is beaten to hell might go into the low $2k range.
> 
> ...


Only yesterday I thought about the first watch from this era ie vintage style that had ever made me want it more than a new modern watch and that was the Rolex Explorer II 1655









Back in 1995 when I got my Submariner (like new second hand) I had the opportunity to buy an 80s vintage one of these for around $2500 AUD before it became what it is now through the power of the internet. The model above auctioned for $15000 USD in 2014.

It may seem a stretch but this Seiko has itched that very deep scratch that would have been needed to ever get myself the 1655 which I could just never do because of my aversion to vintage watches. A NOSish one never really hit my radar but in all material respects it's an inferior watch to the Seiko at hand (even the bracelet).

Maybe if you squint a little you can see how the Seiko scratches that 60-70s era design element desire for me.

I think this Seiko is one of those rare birds that come along once in a while that a lucky few (relatively) will get to enjoy and I'm certain that will become as desirable to some as the 1655 is today as an example.

It may be a re-issue but it's a very desirable watch in its own right.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tophotdog said:


> View attachment 12352827
> 
> 
> For all indices other than the 6,9,12, the inner borders where the luminescent material is placed are not rectangular. Good design is all about the details. Look closely and you can see that they are trapezoid. Also, note that the the indices are not haphazardly arranged. The indices are placed to match the direction of the sunburst dial with the wider end near the bezel. These subtleties add up to create that unmistakenably iconic look.


Just like the original......

Picture from this guy

https://www.google.com/amp/s/advent...com/2014/11/16/hot-rodding-a-seiko-62mas/amp/









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

I visited the Patek Philippe Art of Watches Grand Exhibition, a temporary show in New York, wearing my 62mas reissue.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Travelller said:


> _(and thx 4 the compliment too! more to come, soonest ;-))_


So, fellow SLA017 owners and fans, as promised:

SLA017 (SBDX019) The 62MAS Re-Issue: A Pictorial

:-!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Alimamy said:


> I visited the Patek Philippe Art of Watches Grand Exhibition, a temporary show in New York, wearing my 62mas reissue.


Fantastic and you can bet that in the fullness of time the model on your arm will be worthy of a place in a glass cabinet for the viewing pleasure of people too.

I have more expensive watches but the 62MAS re-do really is that satisfying a watch it doesn't leave one wondering too much about "better" watches.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Despite all the criticisms of the metal bracelet I think it's quintessential Seiko and fits well with the overall gestalt of this piece. It's way more than the sum of its parts and analysing one bit of it leaves out the overall feel.









The Explorer 1655 post above reminded me about past Rolex bracelets and really any bracelet on any 60s watch and I think you'd be kidding yourself if you could find one original vintage bracelet that would better this.

In the end the criticism stays on the page and remain as empty words as the the pleasure of wearing these amazing watches continues on


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Many a time I look at the watch not to know the time...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Travelller said:


> So, fellow SLA017 owners and fans, as promised:
> 
> SLA017 (SBDX019) The 62MAS Re-Issue: A Pictorial
> 
> :-!


Some stunning photos and comparison shots for sure. I didn't want to point this out on your thread (because all the trash talk is here  but one of the photos brought back the biggest reservation I had about my watch originally and I have mentioned it in this thread in passing already but I don't have macro photo shooting ability to demonstrate.

Here it is with a little markup...









I take an LED loupe along with me when buying a watch and the 4 watches I had to examine and choose from all had burr marks on the date window and this almost made me pull out of buying when I saw it. They were all affected to a greater or lesser degree and I took the one with the least marring obviously.

The worst had it on the long edge of the date window near the date wheel where it reflected light unevenly and was naked eye visible once seen with the loupe.

Moral of the story is don't examine your watch with a loupe or do macro shots if you are OCD.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another pic. Been wearing this thing all the time.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Seiko still have to differentiate this and GS so i guess its a situation where we give and take.



zuiko said:


> Some stunning photos and comparison shots for sure. I didn't want to point this out on your thread (because all the trash talk is here  but one of the photos brought back the biggest reservation I had about my watch originally and I have mentioned it in this thread in passing already but I don't have macro photo shooting ability to demonstrate.
> 
> Here it is with a little markup...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Dig the 62mas 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Dig the 62mas









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Pool side shot. Timing is about +1 or +2 spd.










In the sun...


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> Pool side shot. Timing is about +1 or +2 spd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sun or shade awesome.

You're very fortunate with the timing out of the box.

Both my wearers are +8 to 13 spd fast generally around +10. It's the first pricey watch with timing over around +6 spd for me that I have not really worried about the timing which is ironic since it's the raison d'etre for a watch n'est pas.

I've also become a fan of the metal bracelet despite the nonsense about country of origin / manufacturing.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> Seiko still have to differentiate this and GS so i guess its a situation where we give and take.


Very true.

In other words if you want GS or Rolex levels of near perfection under a loupe, then expect to pay GS/Rolex prices.
I've examined mine under a loupe and yes there are minor imperfections. But it doesn't bother me as long as it's perfect to my naked eye.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Sun or shade awesome.
> 
> You're very fortunate with the timing out of the box.
> 
> ...


I have 2 SLA017. I just picked the one that came first and started wearing it.

Don't have such luck with my Hi-Beat GS. +4 spd.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

obomomomo said:


> Very true.
> 
> In other words if you want GS or Rolex levels of near perfection under a loupe, then expect to pay GS/Rolex prices.
> I've examined mine under a loupe and yes there are minor imperfections. But it doesn't bother me as long as it's perfect to my naked eye.


Even with GS, Seiko leaves something off the table and yes I think that the date window blemishes are a part of the wabi-sabi Japanese design because I find it incredulous to think that Seiko's artisan watchmakers would not be aware of this.

Again I would advise against examining in close detail as it cannot be unseen after the fact but you can be sure they are not there without Seiko being aware.

Like hotel rooms.... don't look too hard.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> I have 2 SLA017. I just picked the one that came first and started wearing it.
> 
> Don't have such luck with my Hi-Beat GS. +4 spd.


Still very fortunate.

The great thing about this vs the MM300 is the screw-on back which will make adjustment more straightforward.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Do we know how many UK owners have theirs now. I was informed this morning that Seiko UK have only received 5 so far.

When I say theirs I mean official Seiko UK imports.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Officially joining the thread! The watch is so much better in person than the pictures. Love it.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Some stunning photos and comparison shots for sure. I didn't want to point this out on your thread (because all the trash talk is here  but one of the photos brought back the biggest reservation I had about my watch originally and I have mentioned it in this thread in passing already but I don't have macro photo shooting ability to demonstrate.
> 
> Here it is with a little markup...
> 
> ...


I noticed this as well when observing through a 20x loupe last week. Though, I find it near impossible to see without the loupe. With some expertise, I think one could observe the date window with the naked eye, and slightly move the watch for different lighting and notice.

I am getting am education in finishing with this watch amd developing a higher appreciation for watches  I am enjoying being OCD about every aspect and discussing with forum members. We have given the SLA017 quite the WIS scrutiny haven't we? I look forward to reading more as more people receive their watches.

Also, just wanted to add that I am finding the bracelet to be comfortable.


----------



## MartinCRC (Jun 3, 2008)

yonsson said:


> There never were an original bracelet for the 62Mas, that bracelet is retro fitted.


This is correct. That is my watch and the bracelet is an old stock Stelux fitted with custom end-links made by the late Jonathan Koch, who some of you may remember from the old days. More info. on that particular watch on my blog.










Martin


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

the condition of your OG 62mas is amazing



MartinCRC said:


> This is correct. That is my watch and the bracelet is an old stock Stelux fitted with custom end-links made by the late Jonathan Koch, who some of you may remember from the old days. More info. on that particular watch on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Mine has arrived in UK (from Timeless, USA)

Fantastic quality, and a perfect size


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Do we know how many UK owners have theirs now. I was informed this morning that Seiko UK have only received 5 so far.
> 
> When I say theirs I mean official Seiko UK imports.


Im in Uk, but bought mine from Timeless, USA for $3400. They are 3800 Euros in UK, we got ripped off


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Steppy said:


> Im in Uk, but bought mine from Timeless, USA for $3400. They are 3800 Euros in UK, we got ripped off


All those I viewed were £3750 from UK dealers. Did you pay duty vat etc.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Steppy said:


> Im in Uk, but bought mine from Timeless, USA for $3400. They are 3800 Euros in UK, we got ripped off


As availability decreases I think many will wish for a price of 3800 Euros.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

UK RRP is £3750 = €4300 = $4900


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Both of mine arrived today. I'm keeping one as new in the box, with this other on a nato to try around the house. I have a large wrist and I'm not 100% on the size, so they may not stay. In any case, here are some photos:


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

4300 euros, Even worse then


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Steppy said:


> 4300 euros, Even worse then


Sounds like folks in the UK should buy from USA sellers.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you have 8-inch wrists? I could see the size being an issue above 7.5 - 7.75 inches. (Or below 6 inches, but that's a separate issue).

I have 7.0-inch wrists, so this watch should be peerrrfect.



Hoppyjr said:


> Both of mine arrived today. I'm keeping one as new in the box, with this other on a nato to try around the house. I have a large wrist and I'm not 100% on the size, so they may not stay. In any case, here are some photos:


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> Sounds like folks in the UK should buy from USA sellers.


It's not that simple. We then have a shipping charge (insured), 20% VAT, Import duty 4.5% and then courier handling fee.

The BIG Seiko dealers wanted £3750 with no mention of Seiko's max dealer discount of 10%. Some may have asked some may not who knows they may not want to say. I found an SLA (after much Googling) with a small dealer and asked best price and thus the £375 was worth the asking. I then asked if courier was in on the price and they agreed. It shows what they are making.

I found one dealer in Austria still advertising (add to basket) but no stock ?????? €3800 = £3340. Sounds good when you got stock. Useless otherwise.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

DonJ53 said:


> It's not that simple. We then have a shipping charge (insured), 20% VAT, Import duty 4.5% and then courier handling fee.


That sucks. Sorry.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

pinkybrain said:


> Do you have 8-inch wrists? I could see the size being an issue above 7.5 - 7.75 inches. (Or below 6 inches, but that's a separate issue).
> 
> I have 7.0-inch wrists, so this watch should be peerrrfect.


Yes. Mine fluctuate between 7.75-8.0. This wears similar to the old Sea-Dweller for me. The dial is so darned pretty I'm trying to overlook the size.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

My wrist is 7-7.25 inches. I have to say this watch is just beautiful. Wearing it on the rubber for now. The bracelet is very very nice quality. Has a silky feeling running it off my fingers. Really good weight. Finishing is incredible.

Took some quick photos. Watch arrived today. I'm liking it more then my Tudor BBB with ETA movement.


























Crystal is really cool.


















Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Im actually quite impressed with the rubber strap, its a far better quality than the rubber strap that comes with the MM300.

Unfortunately its too damn long


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

zuiko said:


> ...one of the photos brought back the biggest reservation I had about my watch originally and I have mentioned it in this thread in passing already but I don't have macro photo shooting ability to demonstrate. Here it is with a little markup...
> 
> View attachment 12353677
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed even on the corners of the markers... my only assumption was that _they were rounding the pieces by hand..._ :think: A shame if in reality they didn't take the time to clean up the parts - I'd prefer the _former_ explanation... :-d;-)












zuiko said:


> Even with GS, Seiko leaves something off the table...


Hmm... not 100% sure what you mean with this statement and I was rather generous when I wrote _"the meticulous execution of every detail, almost rivaling my SBGA125"_ ... . But I cannot find a single issue* with my GS b-)
*okay, I *think* I saw one spec of dust... but it's inconclusive, given the dust on my camera's sensor, the crystal, ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

There's quite a few sold in Japan still, despite the fact that Japan only got 500 pieces. Price stabilized at 450,000 yen, punders unwilling to pay more. All in all 2000 pieces are a lot for a L.E. I don't think availability will be an issue for a fair amount of time.

Only after the initial hype dies down we'll be able to assess potential long term value.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Travelller said:


> Yes, I noticed even on the corners of the markers... my only assumption was that _they were rounding the pieces by hand..._ :think: A shame if in reality they didn't take the time to clean up the parts - I'd prefer the _former_ explanation... :-d;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one GS with a small speck but that's not what I meant though I think that's definitely still possible in more cases than we'll know. The place where GS leaves things terrible compared to what they could do is bracelet end links.

Atrocious in my experience. Wobbly end links that one can easily move around and none of my dress GS 3 watches have perfect end link fit. Again given the meticulous attention to detail I don't think this can be blamed on poor or lazy craftsmanship. At least one would hope not.


----------



## Back75 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello from Paris 
SLA017 came from Seiko center Lille


----------



## Back75 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Back75 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Back75 (Jan 26, 2017)

with the MM300


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

My SLA017 should find its way to me in the next couple of days. I love the side by side pictures with the SBDX001/017. It shows the level of refinement that the SLA017 achieves and emphasizes the tool-ish nature of the SBDX001/017.


----------



## j1crimmins (Mar 28, 2010)

Loving mine on an Isofrane. Arrived today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickerhead (Jun 20, 2017)

After a 2 week wait, I finally got mine!!!












@;


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Forgive me.... But it just came to me.
*
62MAS²*


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Tried the bracelet, nato and uncle seiko waffle, I think I'll stick with uncle seiko for a while. It's slimmer than the stock rubber and doesn't collect lint.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm...


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

ffnc1020 said:


> Tried the bracelet, nato and uncle seiko waffle, I think I'll stick with uncle seiko for a while. It's slimmer than the stock rubber and doesn't collect lint.


Is the Uncle Seiko Waffle 19mm or 20mm? Can you post a picture of the buckle and keepers please? Thank you

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

get the 19mm, the 20mm isn't gonna fit well. once fitted, you will have a hard time removing it.
i am waiting for mine to come.



picklepossy said:


> Is the Uncle Seiko Waffle 19mm or 20mm? Can you post a picture of the buckle and keepers please? Thank you
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

gaoxing84 said:


> get the 19mm, the 20mm isn't gonna fit well. once fitted, you will have a hard time removing it.
> i am waiting for mine to come.


Thank you

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

picklepossy said:


> Is the Uncle Seiko Waffle 19mm or 20mm? Can you post a picture of the buckle and keepers please? Thank you
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy












The 19mm fits perfectly. What I like about it is that it tapers down to 16mm, the keeper will tight up when you push it toward the lug. It keeps everything nice and tight.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

ffnc1020 said:


> The 19mm fits perfectly. What I like about it is that it tapers down to 16mm, the keeper will tight up when you push it toward the lug. It keeps everything nice and tight.


That is really nice. Thank you for the post.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

ffnc1020 said:


> The 19mm fits perfectly. What I like about it is that it tapers down to 16mm, the keeper will tight up when you push it toward the lug. It keeps everything nice and tight.


wow 16mm, pretty small. the smallest tapered i had ever was 18mm. hope it feels good!
how's the buckle? solid?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> wow 16mm, pretty small. the smallest tapered i had ever was 18mm. hope it feels good!
> how's the buckle? solid?


I really like the tapering, less area to trap sweat.

The buckle i would say it's not bad, you are getting what you paid for. I will probably try to find another 16mm buckle to swap it out later on.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

slow_mo said:


>


Damn. Really really nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

FYI to anyone in LA looking to buy one. Feldmar has 2 more in stock when I picked mine up earlier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Back75 said:


> View attachment 12355805
> with the MM300


This is great. The MM300 is a giant next to it size-wise.

Which do you prefer right now and do you think it could change one way or the other?


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

zuiko said:


> This is great. The MM300 is a giant next to it size-wise.
> 
> Which do you prefer right now and do you think it could change one way or the other?


The SLA017 size is a true classic. I thought about buying the MM300 and the Grand Seiko SBGA229, but the size holds me back until I can try them on.

Watch size trends will cycle from 36mm to 44mm, but the 39-40mm range will always be in style.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

A few more shots on a Maratac nato strap, with the flap removed.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

what's the price like?



jsohal said:


> FYI to anyone in LA looking to buy one. Feldmar has 2 more in stock when I picked mine up earlier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

MSRP. No discounts. I believe they received 12 with 7 being presold and then sold 4 today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Interesting reflections... diamond?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

jsohal said:


> MSRP. No discounts. I believe they received 12 with 7 being presold and then sold 4 today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much is the RRP?


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> How much is the RRP?


$3400

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

jsohal said:


> $3400
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That ties in with the currency conversion I have always used $=£. After Seiko UK agree to dealers offering 10% discount max = £3375


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

PSA: If you're going to pay full MSRP, you may as well buy from the boutique. You get an extra year warranty when you do. Of course, being a Seiko... it's not like that'll be necessary.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

r0gue said:


> PSA: If you're going to pay full MSRP, you may as well buy from the boutique. You get an extra year warranty when you do. Of course, being a Seiko... it's not like that'll be necessary.


That's provided there's stock in the boutiques.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey guys...nothing to do with the SLA017 but I thought I would pass it along...treat your wife well, or else...
Just Because Man Cheats On Wife, Wife Finds Out, Man's Vintage Heuer Now On Ebay Whether He Likes It Or Not
And you can contribute to the "divorce the slime bag fund" right now.


HODINKEE
JULY 15, 2017
Ah, the great tradition of revenge Ebay listings – there should practically be a dedicated filter for such a sale on the homepage. There isn't, but if there were, you can bet this one would be right at the top of the list. The listing is for a vintage Heuer Calculator Chronograph, the lovable and quirky 1970s watch you see below. But the listing is unusual, as is the headline. It reads "Vintage Heuer Calculator Chronograph Watch - Divorce my Slime Cheating Husband." Oh dear.

This one is sure to go down as a classic vintage watch ebay listing.
If you read a little further down, you get a little more of the story. Turns out the seller's husband was out actin' a fool with his wife's friend (ex friend now we're sure). And his wife found out while out to lunch with some friends. And as such, we now have what appears to be a lovely old Heuer for sale with the proceeds going to pay for the divorce!
ADVERTISEMENT


The Calculator currently sits at $2,000 and has garnered some support (17 bids already!) from the Heuer community both because the watch looks nice and to help a wronged woman get a little payback on an unfaithful husband.

You can check out the full listing here.

Made me give my wife an extra hug and kiss this am!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

TSD said:


>


Wheres this nato from?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure if this was already posted but I found this on Instagram. Seems that it can be done by adding the MM300 ratchet clasp. Looks really cool.

Thoughts?










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

picklepossy said:


> Not sure if this was already posted but I found this on Instagram. Seems that it can be done by adding the MM300 ratchet clasp. Looks really cool.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


@yonsson in this thread tried it and I followed.



slow_mo said:


> MM300 clasp, rattles a lot lesser. Don't like the original clasp becos of the diver extension. It kind of dig into my skin if it's too tight and rattles when it's too loose.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

slow_mo said:


> @yonsson in this thread tried it and I followed.


Thank you. Is there any chance someone can post wrist shots of the MM300 ratchet clasp. Like to see the height difference?

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

picklepossy said:


> Thank you. Is there any chance someone can post wrist shots of the MM300 ratchet clasp. Like to see the height difference?
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


Here you go... not wrist shots though.

Original vs MM300 clasp










Original vs GS Diver clasp










GS Diver Clasp on SLA017


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

Steppy said:


> Wheres this nato from?


Its a gray 20mm Toxic Admiralty without the extra keeper. www.ToxicNatos.com


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

slow_mo said:


> Here you go... not wrist shots though.
> 
> Original vs MM300 clasp
> 
> ...


Looks so nice. The GS clasp different to the MM300 clasp? Can one just get the GS clasp and how much and from who?

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

picklepossy said:


> Looks so nice. The GS clasp different to the MM300 clasp? Can one just get the GS clasp and how much and from who?
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


The GS clasp has the same mechanism as the MM300. The GS has a much better finishing.

You may want to check with an AD on the price of the GS clasp. I took it off my GS Diver.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

r0gue said:


> Forgive me.... But it just came to me. *62MAS²*


:-!



Hoppyjr said:


> A few more shots on a Maratac nato strap, with the flap removed.


Nice! b-) strap-width... 20mm?



TSD said:


> Its a gray 20mm Toxic Admiralty without the extra keeper. www.ToxicNatos.com


T4S - looks great :-!

_FWIW, I took some quick&dirty pics of the OEM bracelet in "extended" mode_ |>


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes. Nato was 20mm.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine just arrived at work. Love it! Believe the hype.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

no name no slogan said:


> Mine just arrived at work. Love it! Believe the hype.


It really is a nice watch.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mine is due tomorrow....hopefully.

In the mean time I have ordered the best quality 19mm available in the UK I could find. Not too cheap and not too expensive.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

So, here's my first impressions review. Note, that I've spent all of 2 minutes with the watch since I'm at work. I'm just writing this as I wait for some computer applications to run. Also, this pertains to U.S. version, SLA017, others may vary.


1) The presentation box isn't as cheap and skimpy as someone early in the thread made it out to be. It's not an exquisite oak box or anything, but it's not bad. GS packaging isn't a whole lot fancier.


2) The watch is gorgeous.


3) It's solid, with nice heft, and feels like a $3-4000 watch should.


4) The rubber strap feels really nice, it's flexible and soft. I can see the lint-collecting factor and already have an Uncle Seiko replacement on order. Plus, as noted, it is very long.


5) Bracelet is stamped China, but that doesn't matter to me. The bracelet also feels solid and of better quality than was the impression given by some posters. I likely won't ever wear the bracelet, as I feel this watch belongs on a rubber waffle strap. I have no other rubber straps, so this'll fill that niche for me.


6) All functions are smooth. Nice winding action. Date wheel setting has a noticeable stop at each date. Bezel is nice and smooth. While I might agree with an earlier poster that you could accidentally move the bezel if you brushed or knocked against it, it's not "loose" to any degree. It would take some doing to turn it if you pushed it against your pants or something. I'll do accuracy testing when I get home.


Overall, I don't feel like this watch needs to grow on me. Some of the early posts had me concerned, and I was getting tired of waiting since I reserved this several months ago, but I am completely satisfied upon unboxing (pending any potential accuracy issues). This is the Seiko dive watch I've always wanted.


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

no name no slogan said:


> This is the Seiko dive watch I've always wanted.


This says it all.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

no name no slogan said:


> So, here's my first impressions review. Note, that I've spent all of 2 minutes with the watch since I'm at work. I'm just writing this as I wait for some computer applications to run. Also, this pertains to U.S. version, SLA017, others may vary.
> 
> 1) The presentation box isn't as cheap and skimpy as someone early in the thread made it out to be. It's not an exquisite oak box or anything, but it's not bad. GS packaging isn't a whole lot fancier.
> 
> ...


I think the problem is that those that are doing down the price have not handled one and therefore cannot really assess it's true value.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

no name no slogan said:


> So, here's my first impressions review. Note, that I've spent all of 2 minutes with the watch since I'm at work. I'm just writing this as I wait for some computer applications to run. Also, this pertains to U.S. version, SLA017, others may vary.
> 
> 1) The presentation box isn't as cheap and skimpy as someone early in the thread made it out to be. It's not an exquisite oak box or anything, but it's not bad. GS packaging isn't a whole lot fancier.
> 
> ...


Great post. The watch is exquisite. I have it on bracelet now and is really nice. Mine is not stamped "CHINA". Not that it matters.

Enjoy the best Seiko made.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## j1crimmins (Mar 28, 2010)

I would suggest if you want one, grab it quickly. I just got a call from a US AD that I had a deposit with. Seiko informed him the remaining watches for the US market are only going to Seiko Boutiques.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

j1crimmins said:


> I would suggest if you want one, grab it quickly. I just got a call from a US AD that I had a deposit with. Seiko informed him the remaining watches for the US market are only going to Seiko Boutiques.


I imagine there aren't many remaining, so even the boutiques may be dry soon.

We can hope.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I am enjoying the photos posted as this would probably be a grail watch for me.

Wondering if most of the folks who have purchased this are buying in anticipation of appreciation in price or simply to wear and enjoy.

Curious mostly because if I ever ended up purchasing this watch, it would be used and hopefully at a lower price than the current street price.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> I am enjoying the photos posted as this would probably be a grail watch for me.
> 
> Wondering if most of the folks who have purchased this are buying in anticipation of appreciation in price or simply to wear and enjoy.
> 
> Curious mostly because if I ever ended up purchasing this watch, it would be used and hopefully at a lower price than the current street price.


I am buying to wear. If its good and comfortable as peps say I may well sell off other models and just retain this one.

I am also thinking that those that pre ordered from the likes of Jura UK have not got the 10% discount. I know the guy on ebay actually paid full wack for his £3750 and was then trying to flip it for £8K :roll:


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Redbaronace said:


> I am enjoying the photos posted as this would probably be a grail watch for me.
> 
> Wondering if most of the folks who have purchased this are buying in anticipation of appreciation in price or simply to wear and enjoy.
> 
> Curious mostly because if I ever ended up purchasing this watch, it would be used and hopefully at a lower price than the current street price.


This watch is a keeper and will probably be on my wrist for a very long time. My Tudor BBB will not see a lot of wrist time if any at all.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow 8K Pounds huh. Thats pretty steep.

Any insight as to what most of these are selling for new from the AD?



DonJ53 said:


> I am buying to wear. If its good and comfortable as peps say I may well sell off other models and just retain this one.
> 
> I am also thinking that those that pre ordered from the likes of Jura UK have not got the 10% discount. I know the guy on ebay actually paid full wack for his £3750 and was then trying to flip it for £8K :roll:


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Redbaronace said:


> Wow 8K Pounds huh. Thats pretty steep.
> 
> Any insight as to what most of these are selling for new from the AD?


It depends on the AD. Some are at retail price, some much higher. It's a supply & demand situation, which is not likely to improve much. As supply decreases (it already is) and demand continues, expect prices to rise.

There is no way to have certainty in future price, but here are some factors that will influence this model going forward:

- it's limited to 2,000 pieces

- it's smaller and more wearable that prior LE Seiko divers, making it appeal to a wider audience.

- it has strong association with the first significant Seiko divers watch.

- it's extremely well made

- it's lovely

With all that considered I expect values to increase, not decrease.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks Hoppy

I sorta figured it might hold its value given how many have purchased it at its introduction despite the high price. I suppose if one was buying this as an alternative to the Grand Seiko, its not so expensive. For me, I dont see myself purchasing any watch in this pricepoint, but perhaps if the prices come down on the used market in the future, I could consider.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

So perhaps not just myself but other owners as well, our wondering what month and year there watch was made? So we of course know that the year would be 2017. On other Seiko's you can tell by the serial number but not on the SLA017. Anyone find out?


Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> So perhaps not just myself but other owners as well, our wondering what month and year there watch was made? So we of course know that the year would be 2017. On other Seiko's you can tell by the serial number but not on the SLA017. Anyone find out?Instagram: @picklepossy


Impossible to know but they only had prototypes at Baselworld in march so by logic they should all be made April-June since they shipped out late June.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

3 days= 10 pages, can't keep up with this thread. Pretty sick. Enjoy your watches as I will mine, carrying on now.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

slow_mo said:


> Here you go... not wrist shots though.
> 
> Original vs MM300 clasp
> 
> ...


The mm300 clasp is really no upgrade here, unless you absolutely love the ratcheting feature. It's lower level in other aspects. The GS one though... hmm.. maybe sometime. But it says GS, and this is still not a GS even though it may be an awesome piece. The clasp that comes with is really not bad anyway.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

WatchRecon has a seller using 17MAS/8LMAS in their headline.

Who will decide the final nick name, owners or WIS in general ?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

impalass said:


> WatchRecon has a seller using 17MAS/8LMAS in their headline.
> 
> Who will decide the final nick name, owners or WIS in general ?


Let's hope neither one catch on.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

MAS2017 ?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> So, here's my first impressions review. Note, that I've spent all of 2 minutes with the watch since I'm at work. I'm just writing this as I wait for some computer applications to run. Also, this pertains to U.S. version, SLA017, others may vary.
> 
> 1) The presentation box isn't as cheap and skimpy as someone early in the thread made it out to be. It's not an exquisite oak box or anything, but it's not bad. GS packaging isn't a whole lot fancier.
> 
> ...


So mine landed today and I am quite happy!!

First a couple of pictures...










The box in my opinion is basically what I got with my Grand Seiko. It even had the same Seiko polishing pouch that came with GS. I agree not as cheap as I had thought and basically satisfactory for a box.

The rubber silicone strap is really nice, soft, supple, however is too long. The bracelet is nice and functional but not finished like the watch itself. Mine is stamped China as well but that doesn't bother me.

The watch itself is amazing. The finish is superb and the dial is amazing. I will try timing it later as well just wanted to get this out there and let it run a bit.

Bezel is almost exactly like my MM300 that I had, really nicely done and not overwhelming. Comparing it to my Submariner, the dial is bigger because if less of a bezel.

All in all a great watch and I was lucky to get a 20% off of retail discount when I pre-ordered back in March.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

impalass said:


> WatchRecon has a seller using 17MAS/8LMAS in their headline.
> 
> Who will decide the final nick name, owners or WIS in general ?


The issue imo is that both still look like reference numbers rather than "nicknames" that we all know in the other models.

A word that can sum up the watch in some way is more ideal. So far in that light we've had the light hearted "NoMAS", "McSeikoface", "SuperMAS" which I kind of like.

In a separate thread I wrote "ReMAS" together with my 3180 as ReGiS highlighting the re-issue of these two great warches this year.

"Tuna", "Sumo", "Turtle", "Monster", "Shogun", "Cocktail Time", etc are existing nicknames we all know. No mentions in any of these to the Seiko reference number.

A nickname should ideally make reference to the watch simpler and more recognizable. In that light I personally can't think of an easier or more deserving nickname than simply "MASter".

Of the two you mention both offer only one digit or letter shortening from SLA017 (two from SBDX019) and are still in the spirit of a reference rather than nickname but of the two I still think *17MAS* captures this watches essence better and makes it readily understood what watch is being referred to. In that light it's a nickname too.

It also allows for a future regular model which might also take on the digits of the year it was introduced or the ones from the Seiko reference number or whatever people of the future can think of.

But please let's not descend into petty arguments about it.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

zuiko said:


> But please let's not descend into any nicknames for it, since it's just a watch.


FIFY


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> So mine landed today and I am quite happy!!
> 
> All in all a great watch and I was lucky to get a 20% off of retail discount when I pre-ordered back in March.











And there it is... the Seiko's hour indices and lume make the Submariner look completely inadequate and underdone for its purpose.

I think the Seiko had a place in the hall of fame assured because of its ancestry but the fact that it can stand so favourably against Rolexes iconic diver is really a great demonstration of the phenomenal value packed into this amazing 17MAS


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I originally liked 8LMAS because I think the movement deserving but now agree with Hoppyjr. 

SLA017 for the win.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Hoppyjr said:


> FIFY


FYI, I think that's a good example of pettiness.

Please don't misquote my post. If you're going to modify it, take it out of the quote section and make it your statement not mine. I think talk about it is fine but your post doesn't help imo.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 12358417
> 
> 
> And there it is... the Seiko's hour indices and lume make the Submariner look completely inadequate and underdone for its purpose.
> ...


I would take the SLA017 over a Sub any day. The SLA017 is a Sub killer. IMHO.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

zuiko said:


> And there it is... the Seiko's hour indices and lume make the Submariner look completely inadequate and underdone for its purpose.
> 
> I think the Seiko had a place in the hall of fame assured because of its ancestry but the fact that it can stand so favourably against Rolexes iconic diver is really a great demonstration of the phenomenal value packed into this amazing 17MAS


Lets not get silly, thats the previous model Sub, with the bezel, crown, bracelet and clasp all improved immeasurably since then


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Steppy said:


> Lets not get silly, thats the previous model Sub, with the bezel, crown, bracelet and clasp all improved immeasurably since then


That's just it. The new sub has lost its pedigree. I was going to pickup a 14060M or a 16570 Polar Explorer and went with the SLA017 instead and don't regret it one bit.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Steppy said:


> Lets not get silly, thats the previous model Sub, with the bezel, crown, bracelet and clasp all improved immeasurably since then


And that's where the rub is in some ways since the Seiko is actually a re-issue of the 62MAS design wise.

The Seiko design eclipses the Submariner with not a new design but it's first ever one from 1965!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

zuiko said:


> And that's where the rub is in some ways since the Seiko is actually a re-issue of the 62MAS design wise.
> 
> The Seiko design eclipses the Submariner with not a new design but it's first ever one from 1965!


EXACTLY!!!

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

zuiko said:


> FYI, I think that's a good example of pettiness.
> 
> Please don't misquote my post. If you're going to modify it, take it out of the quote section and make it your statement not mine. I think talk about it is fine but your post doesn't help imo.


Has all this nickname stuff caused you to lose your sense of humor?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Hoppyjr said:


> Has all this nickname stuff caused you to lose your sense of humor?


Trolling doesn't suit you or this forum. Give it up.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Guys just for clarification about the pictures I posted and will repost below...









In all fairness, my Submariner is a 168000 which was a transitional model that had glossy black dial and sapphire crystal. It is almost 40 years old and has been worn well. It is jot beat up by any means but it is a 40 year old watch. To directly compare it to my brand new SLAmas wouldn't be fair. I included these pics more for a reference. Heck, my Sub has no lume anymore as the tritium has long faded away.

Now, if any out there had a newer model Sub say 1-3 years old and can do comparison shots please do so because that would be a better comparison of case, lume, dial, etc...

Having said all that there are things about my 40 year old Sub that still sets it apart...whenever you wind the crown back into locked position the Rolex Crown always centers itself perfectly. The movement in that watch is spot on and only gains 1.5 s/d so not bad for a 40 year old watch.

The 93150 bracelet is amazing and blows the Seiko bracelet away.

Anyways, just some of my random thoughts...and a little defense for my 40 year old Submariner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> MAS2017 ?


Masdos

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> Guys just for clarification about the pictures I posted and will repost below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jswing? Side by side pics, please!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here are a couple of side by side pics...

Again, 40 year old Sub being compared to a brand spanking new watch...









The watch case itself is extraordinary! Very legible dial and large with great lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> Both of mine arrived today. I'm keeping one as new in the box, with this other on a nato to try around the house. I have a large wrist and I'm not 100% on the size, so they may not stay. In any case, here are some photos:


Wow. It looks tiny on you.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

T1meout said:


> Wow. It looks tiny on you.


:lol: I'm 6'3 285 with 8" wrists.

Here are some photos on a Phenom Nato strap with the flap removed.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Just put mine on the timegrapher: +2/+3 in all but one position, which ran +5/+6. 

Pretty remarkable if that holds over time. More accurate than my GS Hi-Beat.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Travelller;43626491/QUOTE said:


> Money. Shot. Just beautiful!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So here is a quick reading of my SLAmas from my Hairspring app










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

i wouldn't as they will play with each other.
Sub - daily watch (114060 that is)
SLA017 - weekend watch with vintage charm

but then again, i don't have a 114060, sold it. so SLA017 it is. haha!



picklepossy said:


> I would take the SLA017 over a Sub any day. The SLA017 is a Sub killer. IMHO.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

zuiko said:


> The box is like any other white box Seiko....
> View attachment 12062618
> View attachment 12062626
> 
> ...


Seiko's rubber straps are traditionally super long  I often invest in a second one and modify (cut) one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

IMHO the SD is a better competitor, as both are above 14mm in thickness, and has no cyclops.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> IMHO the SD is a better competitor, as both are above 14mm in thickness, and has no cyclops.


Thank you for this it's a very valuable comparison shot.

Again to my eyes the legibility of the 17MAS is extraordinary and makes the SD hands look diminutive. The crown size in particular really shows. The MM300 has the same issue I find with my SBEX hand set which is that the hour and minute hand can be hard to tell apart when the hour hand is over an index as in your picture but even it has a huge presence advantage over the SD.

Let's face it though any one of those watches is worthy and a great collection piece. Very nice.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Redbaronace said:


> I am enjoying the photos posted as this would probably be a grail watch for me.
> 
> Wondering if most of the folks who have purchased this are buying in anticipation of appreciation in price or simply to wear and enjoy.
> 
> Curious mostly because if I ever ended up purchasing this watch, it would be used and hopefully at a lower price than the current street price.


I've been wearing mine a lot, including into water....

It's so comfortable and discrete.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry if these Q's has been asked, 

What is the diameter of the log holes. 

What is the diameter of the supplied spring bars.

Breaking News: relojesdemoda is advertising SLA017's with 20% discount so €3040...but they don't have any :roll:


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

nsx_23 said:


> I've been wearing mine a lot, including into water....
> 
> It's so comfortable and discrete.


I'm also wearing mine unreservedly in all situations.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

KickToc said:


> Seiko's rubber straps are traditionally super long  I often invest in a second one and modify (cut) one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm definitely going to consider just snipping my original strap. Nobody else is going to wear this watch anyway.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I am going to wait until mine arrives then consider the options.

Nato
Bracelet
Rubber - definitely NO.
Di Modell Rallye Wapro Black Leather.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> I'm definitely going to consider just snipping my original strap. Nobody else is going to wear this watch anyway.


I would definitely consider doing this if I knew I would get the end to look reasonable. It would be even better if it could be combined with a deployant type clasp. I have a Master series GS deployant but the silicone strap is too thick to fit it.

I switched to the metal bracelet watch for the past two days because I noticed some wrist pain from the silicone strap worn for extended periods with weather changes and exercise that cause wrist size changes. Even with its suppleness the silicone has a memory and edge which cause a pressure point at the areas it needs to curve.

Someone on the Seiko thread had written about hot water treatment to mold the strap shape and I have done this to some benefit and have been wearing the silicone again with no issues for a few hours now. I used near boiling water and there wasn't any macroscopic damage at least.

The discomfort I think is coming from the area the keeper needs to be for the long strap end to stay unobtrusive and its just where the outer wrist inner soft bit is and I think trimming the end will help with positioning the keeper in a less pressure sensitive spot.

Let us know how you do it as I'm very interested in this.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

bluedialer said:


> I'm definitely going to consider just snipping my original strap. Nobody else is going to wear this watch anyway.


Why??
Plenty of alternative rubber and silicone straps will fit. I've tried various from my collection of old straps and one thing I notice is this watch looks good with almost any strap you care to put on. And 20mm rubber squeezes easily into the 19mm lug width no problem.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Well it's here and I have to say....WOW. These are just wonderful timepieces.

Comfortable beyond words on the silicone band.

The serial number is in low 12**'s/2000

I wonder if those guys and gals back in 62 had the same thoughts and feeling when they put theirs on for the first time.

I am so glad I found one, so late in the day, and purchased it.

PS. The supplier has been excellent throughout.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

First morning with my SLAmas and wow! Looks great and elegant enough with my suit! This is a watch you can wear with jeans and a tshirt all the way to a suit! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

My divers...


----------



## eumetazoa (Feb 16, 2011)

Mt. Monadnock Jaffrey NH

Where is the sun? We are at the summit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Now trying it on a Geckota Nato Vintage Bond


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DonJ53 nice match up ! I'm still eagerly waiting for my SLA017, eta next week and have already received my Geckota Regimental. 

No luck finding 19mm Natos in stock with polished hardware so I just ordered a Zuludiver 141 black Nato from WatchGecko again.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> Now trying it on a Geckota Nato Vintage Bond


Looking good! b-) I have one for my SD (20mm) and one for my Steinhart (22mm); is that one a 20MM?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Phenom Nato with the flap removed.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Love mine. As beautiful as I imagine it to be. The charcoal sunburst dial is just exquisite. b-)b-)

















Welcome to the Seiko divers family ^^


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> with the limited amount, i think it's pretty hard.
> look at the prices for SBDX003 and SBDX012


I'd happily pay those MSRP prices for the SLA017. They're worth more now, but their value today and the 62mas being an icon shouldn't be what justifies the SLA's pricing. Also, the SBDX003 only had 500 pieces, and 1,000 for the SBDX012. Plus, the MM300 has a better bracelet and clasp to the point that a lot of people are swapping it with their SLA clasp.

For $3,400 they should have a more complete piece. The problem with the $3,400 range is it puts the watch in GS range and the bracelet does not support it. I'm willing to pay $2,500 maybe even $2,800 for the SLA, but I'm considering just getting the SPB051 because it offers a lot for $700.

I love the SLA017 and would like to own one, but even in my moments of weakness I just can't justify the price compared to what's out there.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SolarUnderwood said:


> I love the SLA017 and would like to own one, but even in my moments of weakness I just can't justify the price compared to what's out there.


Give it another couple of weeks and buying one at retail wont be an issue because they will be sold out.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Give it another couple of weeks and buying one at retail wont be an issue because they will be sold out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


True. May be a worthy flip?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Travelller said:


> Looking good! b-) I have one for my SD (20mm) and one for my Steinhart (22mm); is that one a 20MM?


19mm


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Give it another couple of weeks and buying one at retail wont be an issue because they will be sold out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I know someone (not me) in the UK that bought 2 one to keep and he wants £4500 for the flipper.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just another pic, job to stop taking them.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

17MAS on the Uncle Seiko waffle ... perfect connection


----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)

What a watch! For my first Seiko, I'm sold on what the Japanese are capable of and definitely think Grand Seiko jumped up on the to-get list for me.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

atifch_84 said:


> What a watch! For my first Seiko, I'm sold on what the Japanese are capable of and definitely think Grand Seiko jumped up on the to-get list for me.


My dude, welcome to the Japanese Otaku Super Saiyan Watch Club! I promise you, there's no going back... :-!

(BTW, what strap is that on yours, because I _must _have it)


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> (BTW, what strap is that on yours, because I _must _have it)


It looks like a belly button navel lint strap.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

It's refreshing to have a Seiko diver of this quality at this size. Being used to MM300, Tuna, and Turtle sizes, I almost forgot how nice a 40mm dive watch is. Like OP, I wasn't blown away when I first received the watch, but that is gradually changing. Damn, this is a nice watch.


----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> atifch_84 said:
> 
> 
> > What a watch! For my first Seiko, I'm sold on what the Japanese are capable of and definitely think Grand Seiko jumped up on the to-get list for me.
> ...


Thank you! It's a worn&wound vintage sage strap


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

SolarUnderwood said:


> I'd happily pay those MSRP prices for the SLA017. They're worth more now, but their value today and the 62mas being an icon shouldn't be what justifies the SLA's pricing. Also, the SBDX003 only had 500 pieces, and 1,000 for the SBDX012. Plus, the MM300 has a better bracelet and clasp to the point that a lot of people are swapping it with their SLA clasp.
> 
> For $3,400 they should have a more complete piece. The problem with the $3,400 range is it puts the watch in GS range and the bracelet does not support it. I'm willing to pay $2,500 maybe even $2,800 for the SLA, but I'm considering just getting the SPB051 because it offers a lot for $700.
> 
> I love the SLA017 and would like to own one, but even in my moments of weakness I just can't justify the price compared to what's out there.


I understand. No sweat. Me and 1999 of my pals will carry the burden.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

atifch_84 said:


> Thank you! It's a worn&wound vintage sage strap


I'll be DAMNED! I had looked at that strap a DOZEN times thinking how great it'd be on THIS watch. But it's not available in 19mm I thought?


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

#1885 reporting. Biggest takeaway so far is that seiko really nailed a classic vibe on this piece. Maybe that shouldn't be a revelation since it's a reissue of a classic model, but the watch isn't faking it, if that makes any sense. It really reminds me of a current sub in that it's been completely modernized but still retains that classic feel. 

I was very impressed with the stock silicone (despite being a lint magnet) but I went straight to a vintage tropic strap. It's 20mm, however, the fat springbars compress the bands just enough to make them fit perfectly within the lugs.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

You guys are killing me with your photos. I thought I could resist, but now I'm not so sure.

Will wait in hopes for the prices to drop for used ones. If I get lucky, one might end up in my possession. Im rethinking my collection right now.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

There is one on eBay BNIB for $3600. More than I care to spend, but for someone in the market possibly an opportunity.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I actually just ordered a 19mm Tropic from the bay...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)

20mm squeezes in just fine.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

*Tropic ALERT*



atifch_84 said:


> 20mm squeezes in just fine.


TROPIC ALERT:

I believe that the description of the effect that the fat springbars have on the strap is accurate. I bought 19mm and I have a gap. Someone else bought 20mm and it fits well. I highly recommend going to the 20mm Tropic.

a note on price --- If you're paying $35, you can bet its a reproduction. I have one now. It's not bad. But real ones are more like $200 - $300. They say Tropic by the lug end, and most if not all have curved lug ends.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Some phenomenal pictures here and I'm definitely warming to the idea of third party straps esp Tropic style. 

It literally can't be made to look bad with any strap I've seen so far but I'd love to get a NOS Tropic strap for this.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I briefly tried mine on zuludiver tropic, but didn't like flow from the watch head to the strap; the strap was a little thin on the head so the inner sides of the lug stick out.

Do your tropics feel the same?


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

After wearing the watch now for 2 days on bracelet, I have to say the bracelet is just beautiful. It has a wonderful sheen to it and the finishing is very nice to look at. Very comfortable and the watch head sits perfect on the wrist. Every time I look at this watch I find something new that is just incredible. 

This is a very nice watch to look at. Worth every penny.


Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

SolarUnderwood said:


> I'd happily pay those MSRP prices for the SLA017. They're worth more now, but their value today and the 62mas being an icon shouldn't be what justifies the SLA's pricing. Also, the SBDX003 only had 500 pieces, and 1,000 for the SBDX012. Plus, the MM300 has a better bracelet and clasp to the point that a lot of people are swapping it with their SLA clasp.
> 
> For $3,400 they should have a more complete piece. The problem with the $3,400 range is it puts the watch in GS range and the bracelet does not support it. I'm willing to pay $2,500 maybe even $2,800 for the SLA, but I'm considering just getting the SPB051 because it offers a lot for $700.
> 
> I love the SLA017 and would like to own one, but even in my moments of weakness I just can't justify the price compared to what's out there.


highly unlikely but its good to dream



valuewatchguy said:


> Give it another couple of weeks and buying one at retail wont be an issue because they will be sold out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


if they're sold out, how are you going to buy it at retail?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ I think he is saying "buying at retail would be not be an issue, since there will be no more to buy".


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> ^ I think he is saying "buying at retail would be not be an issue, since there will be no more to buy".


ah i see. then i close my case. 

lol

don't wanna get temp banned.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

gaoxing84 said:


> ah i see. then i close my case.
> 
> the retail in europe is crazy. I might have 2 more to sell to like-minded people. hmu if you're interested. not going for rape prices.
> 
> great way to share good deals.


"rape prices" is an odd term.

Are you a sponsor or something? I ask because I've been temp-banned for even casually referencing a sale in a non-sales forum post. You've done it a few times now, so unless you're special you may want to be careful.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

it's what they used in the fashion industry for stuff that are limited like this watch

removed, thanks buddy for informing.



Hoppyjr said:


> "rape prices" is an odd term.
> 
> Are you a sponsor or something? I ask because I've been temp-banned for even casually referencing a sale in a non-sales forum post. You've done it a few times now, so unless you're special you may want to be careful.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Unless you have held an SLA017 you cannot judge its value.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

100%. It's well made, slightly overpriced but it is well worth every penny.
another plus point, its LE, making it rare and different from the rest.
at least i know i have the same watch as the other 1999 owners from around the world.

Imagine a meetup with all of them in Seiko Japan. that would be crazy.



DonJ53 said:


> Unless you have held an SLA017 you cannot judge its value.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> 100%. It's well made, slightly overpriced but it is well worth every penny.
> another plus point, its LE, making it rare and different from the rest.
> at least i know i have the same watch as the other 1999 owners from around the world.
> 
> Imagine a meetup with all of them in Seiko Japan. that would be crazy.


Not 1999 other owners... some here have more than one.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

slow_mo said:


> Not 1999 other owners... some here have more than one.


Yes, some of us do.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> Yes, some of us do.


Waiting for it to be a NOS vintage... zzz


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

slow_mo said:


> Waiting for it to be a NOS vintage... zzz


I'm waiting for it to sell out and prices to shoot upward.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> I'm waiting for it to sell out and prices to shoot upward.


very smart sir.

me too hahaha


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Can someone put up a poll on how many pieces they purchased?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

How's your movement running. Mine is at +7s/d.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Well Seiko definitely keeps 0001 for itself I would think.

We can enumerate how many WUS owners have like they do for Casio models on that subforum.

In order of appearance:

1. zuiko 05xx, 07xx, 07xx (x3 17MAS)
2. Horoticus 16xx
3. walrusmonger 
4. Alimamy
5. chamampion
6. brew108
7. 6R15 12xx
8. yonnson 062x
9. metalgear
10. Traveller 07xx
11. gaoxing84 
12. nsx_23
13. Grand Psyko
14. sdre 0977
15. r0gue 16xx
16. slow_mo
17. hightimes 003x (19MAS)
18. KoolKat
19. jswing
20. obomomomo
21. PeteVanF
22. TSD 04xx (19MAS)
23. jinfaep
24. lethaltoes
25. Jarett 1223
26. Molle
27. rockdweller 0941
28. ToshK
29. dw5000c (19MAS)
30. mtb2104
31. Memento Vivere
32. tophotdog
33. Dr. Robert
34. ffnc1020
35. Steppy
36. HoppyJr (x2 17MAS)
37. picklepossy
38. Back75
39. j1crimmins
40. Tickerhead
41. TSD
42. no name no slogan
43. Jlawjj
44. DonJ53
45. eumetazoa
46. Kian
47. atifch_84
48. TheTitusFactor
49. jr81 1885

That's 52 watches on this forum up to this point.

That leaves 1947 out there 

[Apologies if I have missed anyone]


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

TheTitusFactor said:


> It's refreshing to have a Seiko diver of this quality at this size. Being used to MM300, Tuna, and Turtle sizes, I almost forgot how nice a 40mm dive watch is. Like OP, I wasn't blown away when I first received the watch, but that is gradually changing. Damn, this is a nice watch.


Stunning photos. So beautiful. The artistry of Nobuhiro Kosugi responsible for the 17MAS who is the famed 2016 Credor Tourbillon designer shows through on what is in essence "just" a tool watch.








Kosugi's 2016 Credor Tourbillon.

We get a piece of his art to keep and wear.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Continued from zuiko's list

Well Seiko definitely keeps 0001 for itself I would think.

We can enumerate how many WUS owners have like they do for Casio models on that subforum.

In order of appearance:

1. zuiko 05xx, 07xx, 07xx (x3 17MAS)
2. Horoticus 16xx
3. walrusmonger 
4. Alimamy
5. chamampion
6. brew108
7. 6R15 12xx
8. yonnson 062x
9. metalgear
10. Traveller 07xx
11. gaoxing84 
12. nsx_23
13. Grand Psyko
14. sdre 0977
15. r0gue 16xx
16. slow_mo 08xx & 12xx (x2 SLA017)
17. hightimes 003x (19MAS)
18. KoolKat
19. jswing
20. obomomomo
21. PeteVanF
22. TSD 04xx (19MAS)
23. jinfaep
24. lethaltoes
25. Jarett 1223
26. Molle
27. rockdweller 0941
28. ToshK
29. dw5000c (19MAS)
30. mtb2104
31. Memento Vivere
32. tophotdog
33. Dr. Robert
34. ffnc1020
35. Steppy
36. HoppyJr (x2 17MAS)
37. picklepossy
38. Back75
39. j1crimmins
40. Tickerhead
41. TSD
42. no name no slogan
43. Jlawjj
44. DonJ53
45. eumetazoa
46. Kian
47. atifch_84
48. TheTitusFactor
49. jr81 1885

That's 53 watches on this forum up to this point.

That leaves 1946 out there 

[Apologies if I have missed anyone]


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> Continued from zuiko's list
> 
> Well Seiko definitely keeps 0001 for itself I would think.
> 
> ...


Checking in with my number to add to the list
Jlawjj 16XX (so far it seems US AD's are in this range except for 2 boutique stores)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> Checking in with my number to add to the list
> Jlawjj 16XX (so far it seems US AD's are in this range except for 2 boutique stores)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

If anyone wants to be added or add serial number then please post just a single message and I'll update every once in a while so the thread doesn't become cluttered with too many repetitions.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

In order of appearance:

1. zuiko 05xx, 07xx, 07xx (x3 17MAS)
2. Horoticus 16xx
3. walrusmonger 
4. Alimamy
5. chamampion
6. brew108
7. 6R15 12xx
8. yonnson 062x
9. metalgear
10. Traveller 07xx
11. gaoxing84 
12. nsx_23
13. Grand Psyko
14. sdre 0977
15. r0gue 16xx
16. slow_mo 08xx, 12xx (x2 17MAS)
17. hightimes 003x (19MAS)
18. KoolKat
19. jswing
20. obomomomo
21. PeteVanF
22. TSD 04xx (19MAS)
23. jinfaep
24. lethaltoes
25. Jarett 1223
26. Molle
27. rockdweller 0941
28. ToshK
29. dw5000c (19MAS)
30. mtb2104
31. Memento Vivere
32. tophotdog
33. Dr. Robert
34. ffnc1020
35. Steppy
36. HoppyJr (x2 17MAS)
37. picklepossy
38. Back75
39. j1crimmins
40. Tickerhead
41. TSD
42. no name no slogan
43. Jlawjj 16xx 
44. DonJ53
45. eumetazoa
46. Kian
47. atifch_84
48. TheTitusFactor
49. jr81 1885

That's 53 watches on this forum up to this point.

That leaves 1946 out there.

----------
*If anyone wants to be added or add serial number then please post just a single message and I'll update every once in a while so the thread doesn't become cluttered with too many repetitions.*


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

2nd day, Zuiko nailed it when he I believe said that this watch grows on you each day. I am loving the way light plays of the dial and although I am not PADI certified (yet) I would love to see what this looks like 20-30 meter down! I bet the refracted light really catches this at depth and still makes it very legible!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

slow_mo said:


> Continued from zuiko's list
> 
> Well Seiko definitely keeps 0001 for itself I would think.


No,
Fortunate in Japan got 0001/2000 last weekend.
Unbelievably, it was unsold for a week at an appliance store.

"Absolutely rare pice!! 0001 of Limited 2000 piece" written in tag.

If I were there....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Can that list exist somewhere else in a sticky of something, so it doesn't get quoted a thousand times?


I suspect the majority of buyers aren't forum guys.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Dat dome... b-)


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

If you had to choose to have only one watch?










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Got mine this week S/N 940


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> If you had to choose to have only one watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy - the SLA. I had a black bay and always found it a bit unwieldy to wear; it's quiet a thick watch and I couldn't get a good fit with the bracelet.

I wonder if I'm the only one that would rather have a brushed caseback....


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

hightimes said:


> No,
> Fortunate in Japan got 0001/2000 last weekend.
> Unbelievably, it was unsold for a week at an appliance store.
> 
> ...


Picture of the case back will be required.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

i got 7 pieces (0601, 0818, 0931, 0998, 0985, 1311 (picklepossy has it now)! haha

my current piece is 1309. the rest distributed to my friends.


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> Picture of the case back will be required.


Why?
Store don't need to write a lie, buyer can find in a moment if it's not a 0001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, excellent ideas, I'd love to add my two to the list, but I don't necessarily want to bombard the other Forum members.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> ...
> ........ the rest distributed to my friends.


Ha, that is one way to put it. It's a good thing your friends have a lot of cash to distribute back to you as well. I need some new friends....lol.

But good for you if I had thought about it ahead of time I probably would have done the same thing.

Enjoy your 62Mas reissue.

More pics please.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

haha enjoying every moment with it.

will post more when i went it. gotta rotate around my watches man



valuewatchguy said:


> Ha, that is one way to put it. It's a good thing your friends have a lot of cash to distribute back to you as well. I need some new friends....lol.
> 
> But good for you if I had thought about it ahead of time I probably would have done the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## dongster81 (Aug 12, 2016)

I just got mine yesterday. I had been searching for a diver for a while including Subs and others and I can honestly say that this is the most beautiful dive watch that is right up my alley-understated, timeless and quality. I don't itch for a Sub any longer and my Rolex purchase will probably be a GMT master II


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

How did I start out with Tunas and end up here? Im jealous, but the wait might not be long.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I contacted an AD to inquire about ordering an extra rubber strap and bracelet for my SLA017 and they said the rubber is available but not the bracelet. Has anyone else heard this or been able to order the bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Amazing



MartinCRC said:


>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

So is the concensus on straps the following?

Stock rubber is a lint magnet

20mm nato fits fine?
20mm rubber depends on rubber?
18mm in all variants is okay

Wjean waffle is better than uncle seiko waffle?

Anyone try this watch on leather yet?

Alex

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> So is the concensus on straps the following?
> 
> Stock rubber is a lint magnet
> 
> ...


Has anyone put the wjean waffle on SLA017 yet? Thoughts?
Why is it better than uncle waffle?
Any other waffle alternatives that works for SLA017?

Thanks!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Here are a few shots on ToxicNATO "Royal" RAF style straps. These are the XL version for my 8" wrist, but they come in normal length too.










.....and a couple on the old standard grey nato.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Checking in with a "got mine" post. It's beautiful, the quality is there.
It is worthy as a $3k USD watch in my opinion - just the watch head itself is worthy of that. Even though the strap and bracelet do leave things to be desired.
Also indeed good fit for even very slim wrists like mine at 6 1/8 inch.

Initial conclusion on the strap... I may cut it, but actually I may not want to wear it at all, as lint is a serious issue more so than I anticipated. I can see this getting disgustingly 'fuzzy' and not easy to clean off without water.

The bracelet is nice enough, though it is cheaply designed. The bracelet can fold backward onto itself, which allows for the links to get scuff marks from contact with each other while handled off the wrist. Most nice bracelets are designed with unidirectional link movement such that they can move to curve your wrist, but not fold the other way and scuff upon each others exteriors. My bracelet unfortunately arrived with various exterior scuff marks because of this .... Partially a fault of the AD not packing it as securely as they could have, but mainly because of aforementioned design and lack of use of plastic filming by Seiko. So anyway, be careful handling your bracelet out of the packaging and off of the watch.

Aside from that, both bracelet and clasp are GOOD, but not very good.
The watch itself IS very good however and I'm impressed with the quality and feel.

Quick pics on small 6.2inch wrist!
(Notice lucky me, my crown "SEIKO" stamp is almost completely upside down when screwed in lol. Not a fault, just luck.)


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Has anyone put the wjean waffle on SLA017 yet? Thoughts?
> Why is it better than uncle waffle?
> Any other waffle alternatives that works for SLA017?
> 
> Thanks!


X2 on this. I have an uncleseiko on my turtle and it didnt fit until i boiled it....way too stiff when first delivered and couldnt get it to curve around my wrist.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Loving the dusk lume!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying out this ZD rubber...










I like how the strap ends integrate with the lugs.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

After two days now running at ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

After 4 days now running at ...










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Has anyone noticed tightness when turning the bezel, with even the slightest pressure into the watch face while turning the bezel? Not that I am trying to apply pressure, but due to the thin diameter of the bezel, you really have to use the bezel sides to turn and use the bezel.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

dogandcatdentist said:


> Has anyone noticed tightness when turning the bezel, with even the slightest pressure into the watch face while turning the bezel? Not that I am trying to apply pressure, but due to the thin diameter of the bezel, you really have to use the bezel sides to turn and use the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes I notice it to if applying pressure down onto the bezel. There is no need to do that though. Bezel turns like butter normally. If I apply pressure on any of my watches that have a bezel they all do that.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Btw, spring bar tips @ 1.12mm, for those who are interested.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Trying out this ZD rubber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I purchase this strap???


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got my email yesterday. The place I put the deposit down is getting 1 in the next day or 2!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

tophotdog said:


> Where can I purchase this strap???


Here


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

When I first got my SLA017 a few weeks ago it was running +7.9 per day. After wearing it nearly every day since then it seems to have settled on +1.9 per day, never seen any of my watches "break in" like this before, but I am stoked. I keep it crown up at night. The first week I tried different positions to see if I could get it to get closer to +/-0 and none of the directions had an impact, so it seems to be adjusted but not regulated.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mine is running at +9 s/d but I have only had it 2 days of which 1 it was worn the other face up.

I am just back from a wind up walk with it of about 3 miles. Why do people bother putting the dog crap in bags and then throw them into the hedge.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

DonJ53 said:


> Why do people bother putting the dog crap in bags and then throw them into the hedge.


Right? That's about the most stupid thing I've ever seen, I'm glad it's not just me that's noticed that.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

It's even more pathetic in my (middle class ?) neighbourhood. An ongoing mystery, they bag it and then drop it on the same spot, bag and throw over the fence or my favourite, bag and take it to the nearest stairs. Haven't seen any in hedges or trees YET, lol.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!

Part 1...


...and part 2...


What can I say, couldn't make up my mind which one to wear, so I wore both today! :-d;-)


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Japanese Art









Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Classic. Timeless. Incomparable. Nothing else out there at this price point. Seiko is insane they could sell millions of these for a hundred years.



picklepossy said:


> Japanese Art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> When I first got my SLA017 a few weeks ago it was running +7.9 per day. After wearing it nearly every day since then it seems to have settled on +1.9 per day, never seen any of my watches "break in" like this before, but I am stoked. I keep it crown up at night. The first week I tried different positions to see if I could get it to get closer to +/-0 and none of the directions had an impact, so it seems to be adjusted but not regulated.


My experience with two different mm300 is very similar. That movement likes to be worn and really takes great offense at being neglected. Over an extended two to three-week wearing periods I could get my mm300 down in the plus one or two seconds a day range. But if I rotated it with my other watches I would get crazy fluctuations from day-to-day that made no sense.

I guess you're just going to have to wear your sla017 a lot more often.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

If I had to whinge about anything it would be the manual. Seiko should have produced a special edition showing the actual watch case...with 3 o'clock crown.


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> So is the concensus on straps the following?
> 
> Stock rubber is a lint magnet
> 
> ...


Vintage tropic (19 or 20 doesn't really matter) is the best 









Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

mtb2104 said:


> Trying out this ZD rubber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Is it 20mm?

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Travelller said:


> TGIF :-!
> 
> Part 1...
> 
> ...


Please stop, you're going to make me buy a Snowflake!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Molle said:


> Vintage tropic (19 or 20 doesn't really matter) is the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get your tropic from?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Had mine a few days now. 

My initial thoughts are:
+ Watch head is beautiful and finished really nicely
+ Generally I don't like smaller watches but this is just spot on for my wrist and looks quite classy and versatile size wise
+ From the crown and bezel action you can tell this isn't your average budget Seiko
+ Love the Boxed Sapphire
+ Dial, the reflections, hands
- Bracelet not impressed for the price, rubber strap a lint magnet and for me inferior to turtle/tuna rubber. I also don't like the metal keeper in black while the buckle is polished. Really need a nice bracelet and new rubber strap that is worthy of the watch head
- Would have been nice to get a better box considering this is a LE, even the Zimbe packaging was better
- Price...now if you have tons of money not an issue but for me when I look at it and ask myself is it worth the price of a MM300 and a Tuna together I find myself having to justify to myself why it is

Overall I'm glad I got it, Seiko don't do may divers in this size and ofcourse being LE and being a reissue of their first ever Seiko diver meant I had to have it.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Molle said:


> Vintage tropic (19 or 20 doesn't really matter) is the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this the sort of strap Seiko should have given instead of the lint magnet that came with it


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

mtb2104 said:


> Trying out this ZD rubber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. What is ZD? Isn't that a Bonetto Cinturini?

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Where did you get your tropic from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Had a few since quite a few years. Guess I bought them on the forums.

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Molle said:


> Vintage tropic (19 or 20 doesn't really matter) is the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What spring bars did you use? Thanks


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Toshk said:


> What spring bars did you use? Thanks


The ones that came with the watch. Not to tight.

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jasd said:


> ....................... Seiko don't do may divers in this size and ofcourse being LE and being a reissue of their first ever Seiko diver meant I had to have it.


I think this sums up for most people why this watch was a must have. When will Seiko do something of this quality at this size again in the future? The LE status is just icing on the cake. Even if they do a high end 6105 reissue, it will be bigger than this one....but probably another must have for many of us.

Congrats on your SLAMAS


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think this sums up for most people why this watch was a must have. When will Seiko do something of this quality at this size? The LE status is just icing on the cake. Congrats.


So Alex, when are you going to get yours? :-d


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think this sums up for most people why this watch was a must have. When will Seiko do something of this quality at this size again in the future? The LE status is just icing on the cake. Even if they do a high end 6105 reissue, it will be bigger than this one....but probably another must have for many of us.
> 
> Congrats on your SLAMAS


Indeed...I was annoyed seiko doesn't do high quality divers at this size anymore. The GS divers are way too big.

Man I need a tropic strap....


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I got to say this is bar far the best Seiko I have ever owned! I had a Grand Seiko Spring Drive Titanium Diver that was really a close 2nd, the bracelet in that was incredible. But this SLAmas has so much personality!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Molle said:


> The ones that came with the watch. Not to tight.
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


Hmm, I could never squeeze fat bars through a NOS Tropic...


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Toshk said:


> Hmm, I could never squeeze fat bars through a NOS Tropic...


Was it really a tropic (TROPIC written on inside of strap ends) or one of those cheaper (more plastic) variants?

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Molle said:


> Was it really a tropic (TROPIC written on inside of strap ends) or one of those cheaper (more plastic) variants?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


Like this









Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Molle said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Bestfit WB 509 and the other one. Will take picture tomorrow.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Tried both


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Molle said:


> Cool! Is it 20mm?


Yes sir it is a 20mm strap. 



jswing said:


> That looks great. What is ZD? Isn't that a Bonetto Cinturini?


Yes and no... they brand it under ZuluDiver, which I guess is associated with BC in some way... ZD offers more colour options while BC mostly sticks to black only.... maybe like Tudor/Rolex relationships


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes sir it is a 20mm strap.
> 
> Yes and no... they brand it under ZuluDiver, which I guess is associated with BC in some way... ZD offers more colour options while BC mostly sticks to black only.... maybe like Tudor/Rolex relationships


I believe ZuluDiver is the house brand of Watchgecko/Geckota.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> I believe ZuluDiver is the house brand of Watchgecko/Geckota.


Possible too. But either way I am happy to have options.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying out MM300 rubber... not too bad


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Hmm, I could never squeeze fat bars through a NOS Tropic...


I managed to borrow a tropic strap....couldn't get the fat bars through.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

nsx_23 said:


> I managed to borrow a tropic strap....couldn't get the fat bars through.


If you search the following terms on that "big auction site" that rhymes with "flea day" you'll find exactly what you need.

"19mm 1.1 1.78"


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't have any 19mm bars lying around so I could only try with the stock fat bars.


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> Checking in with my number to add to the list
> Jlawjj 16XX (so far it seems US AD's are in this range except for 2 boutique stores)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1866 is owned by reeder1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Yes sir it is a 20mm strap.
> 
> Yes and no... they brand it under ZuluDiver, which I guess is associated with BC in some way... ZD offers more colour options while BC mostly sticks to black only.... maybe like Tudor/Rolex relationships


@Hoppyjr is correct that ZuluDiver is owned by Geckota/WatchGecko but their rubber straps are in face made by Bonetto Cinturini. I believe the relationship is that ZuluDiver is simply a customer of BC and pays them to make branded/colored versions of standard BC straps. I think BC actually makes bands for actual watch brands as well as a big part of their business.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

funnyperson1 said:


> @Hoppyjr is correct that ZuluDiver is owned by Geckota/WatchGecko but their rubber straps are in face made by Bonetto Cinturini. I believe the relationship is that ZuluDiver is simply a customer of BC and pays them to make branded/colored versions of standard BC straps. I think BC actually makes bands for actual watch brands as well as a big part of their business.


Great info, thanks!


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

With the SLA017, do you need to change the spring bars to accommodate a Nato or a different strap? The skinny fat bars? And where do you get them if so? Love the pic!



Hoppyjr said:


> A few more shots on a Maratac nato strap, with the flap removed.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

reeder1 said:


> With the SLA017, do you need to change the spring bars to accommodate a Nato or a different strap? The skinny fat bars? And where do you get them if so? Love the pic!


You can use the stock spring bars with nylon straps. To get some thinner bars with correct 1.1 mm tips, see my post a few back with instructions.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


> You can use the stock spring bars with nylon straps. To get some thinner bars with correct 1.1 mm tips, see my post a few back with instructions.


Confusing eBay search . Have you got seller link? Cheers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Confusing eBay search . Have you got seller link? Cheers.


This was one of the results that came up when I did what Hoppy suggested

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/221791108955

Or with shoulders

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/272560739944

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> You can use the stock spring bars with nylon straps. To get some thinner bars with correct 1.1 mm tips, see my post a few back with instructions.


Yes, the stock spring bars are Seiko Fat Boys, Ø2.5mm with Ø1.1mm ends. NO probs here using them when fitting a NATO.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Toshk said:


> Confusing eBay search . Have you got seller link? Cheers.


I'm pretty sure we aren't allowed to post eBay links.....


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I ordered the oyster strap from Strapcode that they have pictures her for the SLA017...looks like they have a 19mm mesh as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Is the bracelet the traditional pin and collar setup? 

Also it looks as though all links are removable. Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This was one of the results that came up when I did what Hoppy suggested
> 
> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/221791108955
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!

I received my SLA017 5 weeks ago, but haven't worn it yet. Still not convinced for some reason. Feels bigger than expected. And a bit bling...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

It is the first one you want. You don't need or want spring bars with shoulders on a watch with drilled lug holes.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toshk said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I received my SLA017 5 weeks ago, but haven't worn it yet. Still not convinced for some reason. Feels bigger than expected. And a bit bling...


Have you got small wrists ?

I would not consider the SLA bling. I looked in 5 or more jewellers windows today and saw some bling watches for sure.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Strap Pron Day!

Uncle Seiko 19mm Waffle:

























Clockwork Synergy 19mm Black Worn Leather NATO:

























Watch Gecko ZULUDIVER 19mm NATO CLASSIC BOND:

























7.5" wrist. I kept the original spring bars on the Uncle Seiko and used the bars that came with the Clockwork Synergy (CS) for the Natos. These bars are very similar if not the same size as the Seiko bars, and no problem fitting the thicker leather Nato. The ones that come with the Watch Gecko (WG) strap are much thinner and I probably wouldn't use them at all.

For my wrist size, the CS strap length fit pretty much perfectly and extended almost to the watch head. The WG length needs a fold, which is normal . I have to trim some of the stray leather strings from the CS, but it is very comfortable and the black leather works very nice with the watch. Not sure which of these Natos I prefer, the leather brings out the dark aspects of the watch and the Bond gives it a classy look.

Someone mentioned they contacted an AD about getting a second Seiko rubber strap. Any info on which AD that was and price? (PM me if you don't want to advertise it.) I'd still like to have a version of the original that I can cut, while keeping the other clean and unworn. The lint-magnet is a factor, but the original is super comfortable and just looks right compared to after-market versions. The pyramid cut is much better defined and generally looks and feels more authentic to the watch.

Next, I might get a Willard, chocolate bar Wjean.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone tried the timefactors waffle

http://www.timefactors.com/images/Rubber/prs68rubber.jpg

This is 20mm though









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish there was a tropic style, but long for larger wrists.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Have you got small wrists ?
> 
> I would not consider the SLA bling. I looked in 5 or more jewellers windows today and saw some bling watches for sure.


I just thought it was going to wear smaller thats all. Think this has something to do with the SKX013 I've been wearing non stop for the last 8 weeks.


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Anyone tried the timefactors waffle
> 
> http://www.timefactors.com/images/Rubber/prs68rubber.jpg
> 
> ...


I bought one and didn't like it. The material was too soft and the pattern wasn't pronounced enough. The buckle was the only redeeming part.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

*62MAS²*

This watch is pretty much relegating 1/2 of my small collection to irrelevance. This thing is just about perfect.

How about a double-shot of Japanese art? One being *truly* vintage, and one giving a respectful bow to its vintage ancestor.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm ready to declare that this is one of the best watches I've ever strapped to my wrist. There are just so many small things about this watch that are perfect.

I know the price has been controversial, but now over a week into ownership I truly believe it's worth every penny. And I'm not just saying that because of how much I like the watch, truly the caliber of finish is something that really just doesn't come across in photos.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm ready to declare that this is one of the best watches I've ever strapped to my wrist. There are just so many small things about this watch that are perfect.
> 
> I know the price has been controversial, but now over a week into ownership I truly believe it's worth every penny. And I'm not just saying that because of how much I like the watch, truly the caliber of finish is something that really just doesn't come across in photos.


I thoroughly concur. Aside from the lack of razor-sharp edges you find in a GS, I think this watch is fully in the GS price/performance territory. I think this is a much more clever design than any diver GS has made. The play of lume/indices/face/bezel is unlike anything else you'll find. It's really magical.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Those who haven't handled the watch will think we are a bunch of fanboys who are trying to justify the cost of an overpriced Seiko. They would be mistaken. The SLA017 is special, as it should be to commemorate the first dive watch from Japan. Many will laugh as we go on about it being so terrific, but that's part of the attraction - it flies way under the radar. 

My only complaint is the 19mm lug width. Had it been 20mm the watch would be perfect.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Here's some photos taken with my phone.

Distortion of the dial caused by the crystal.










Reflection of the greens on the indices.










Reflection of the greens on the crown and the side of the case.










It's a beautiful watch! Pardon my photography skills (or lack of it).


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Has anyone put the wjean waffle on SLA017 yet? Thoughts?
> Why is it better than uncle waffle?
> Any other waffle alternatives that works for SLA017?
> 
> Thanks!


The wjean rubber compound is much better imho.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great Sunday everyone! Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## meganfox17 (Jan 29, 2016)

reeder1 said:


> 1866 is owned by reeder1


I've been told that less than 10 units were allocated to Malaysia and all have been sold within 19 days after distribution (from the Supplier)

Do check out the blogsite of Mr Meor Amri, the Malaysian watch journalist who has reviewed the SLA 017 extensively (plus video) two days ago.

http://easternwatch.blogspot.my/2017/07/the-seiko-prospex-diver-sla017j1-or.html?m=1

Mr Meor has the number 911/2000, my WIS friend owns 1030/2000 and I have 810/2000


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> Those who haven't handled the watch will think we are a bunch of fanboys who are trying to justify the cost of an overpriced Seiko. They would be mistaken. The SLA017 is special, as it should be to commemorate the first dive watch from Japan. Many will laugh as we go on about it being so terrific, but that's part of the attraction - it flies way under the radar.
> 
> My only complaint is the 19mm lug width. Had it been 20mm the watch would be perfect.


Strange post...

You are happy to have "a great commemoration of original diver watch" and complain about 19 mm width in the same time..

You are stressing "that's part of the attraction" ... while having china bracelet and even china paper box...

You call us "those which would be mistaken"... But immediately start to search for a rubber replacement..

...and shivering about watch time keeping precision which may greatly vary... At this price point..

Commemoration which came 2 years late after 50th anniversary..

Where is that famous Japanese obsession for perfect details??

Nice watch but definitely not such a great commemoration... imho..

P.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

petr_cha said:


> Strange post...
> 
> You are happy to have "a great commemoration of original diver watch" and complain about 19 mm width in the same time..
> 
> ...


It is absolutely reasonable to appreciate the faithful design and details of the watch, while simultaneously stating a preference for a 20mm lug width.

It's also reasonable to try other styles of watch strap.

I'm not entirely sure what the remainder of the rambling was about, but you need not explain because I really don't care.

Maybe you're just bitter that you missed out.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

meganfox17 said:


> I've been told that less than 10 units were allocated to Malaysia and all have been sold within 19 days after distribution (from the Supplier)
> 
> Do check out the blogsite of Mr Meor Amri, the Malaysian watch journalist who has reviewed the SLA 017 extensively (plus video) two days ago.
> 
> ...


I was told the same from Seiko UK, 10 units only. The dealer I purchase mine (1205/2000) from said that there were only 5 in the UK as of last week.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> My only complaint is the 19mm lug width. Had it been 20mm the watch would be perfect.


As a serial strap changer I thought this might be a problem too. But no, I've been trying out all sorts of 20mm rubber and silicone straps from my collection on it and there's no problem at all squeezing 20mm into 19 for most of them. Can't do the same for leather straps but that's okay unless I come across a really nice 19mm leather. One thing I've found is this thing looks great on almost any rubber strap you put on. You can use the fat springbars as long as you lubricate inside the strap springbar tube with good quality diver's silicone grease before inserting the springbar. To push out again without damaging the springbar, I carefully push out with a suitable sized allan key.

Here trying on on a $5 cheapo silicone I happened to have lying around, I think it suits the vintage feel and super comfy so I'm going to keep this one on for a while


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

I got mine from Hong Kong and Taiwan. Can't find any "correctly priced set" in Singapore.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

One just sold on the forum for $3200..... that's what I get for falling asleep

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

The UK prices are awful, think I saw someone trying to sell one for £8000!

I would like one but importing we get hit with tax etc also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> The UK prices are awful, think I saw someone trying to sell one for £8000!
> 
> I would like one but importing we get hit with tax etc also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That seller ended the listing but would take £4500 for it so he told me...I is still laughing. Keep your eye on WUS for sellers in Europe.


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> That seller ended the listing but would take £4500 for it so he told me...I is still laughing. Keep your eye on WUS for sellers in Europe.


Yeah he told me the same. My reply was 'Yeah good luck with that!'.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Is USD3800 a fair amount?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have been resisting this since the introduction in the Basel 2017. Have many opportunities to purchase through AD from Japan but decline.

Perhaps need to try it on as its costly and not make a mistake.

Got s lead from my local forum that ond AD here has a unit. Since my wife not around my opportunity strike. Went alone to the AD the staff assistant was out for lunch. Before me thats a guy waiting already for the staff assistant.

When the staff assistant came back for lunch surely that guy got to see first before me. So i have to walk around and tell myself if he purchased i save my $$. 

After 45 min i came back guess what the watch is still there. Call the assistant to show me and try it on. Immediate love.

Then its history.

Immediately after sizing i bathe with it to bond. Its a magical feel.

But later i noticed the clasp does not close tightly, it must have been made in China though it does not stamp so. Quickly i change with my MM300 clasp. Can feel thd solid tight click. 

My only disappointment is the clasp. Glad i join the club


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> Is USD3800 a fair amount?


I don't think it is too far off. I believe Timeless were selling for $3400 so it's not much more.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

that's USA RRP right?



cheesa said:


> I don't think it is too far off. I believe Timeless were selling for $3400 so it's not much more.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

I think $3800 is reasonable if totally new, unworn.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

alot people are still waiting for a chance to buy at retail. which is pretty difficult given the numbers allocated.



r0gue said:


> I think $3800 is reasonable if totally new, unworn.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

leong33 said:


> I have been resisting this since the introduction in the Basel 2017. Have many opportunities to purchase through AD from Japan but decline.
> 
> Perhaps need to try it on as its costly and not make a mistake.
> 
> ...


If your clasp has no made in "China" on it then it is not made in China. The clasp on mine is nice and tight with no issues. And it's not stamped "China"

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

picklepossy said:


> If your clasp has no made in "China" on it then it is not made in China. The clasp on mine is nice and tight with no issues. And it's not stamped "China"
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


Certainly not wanting to pick an argument, as I don't really know either, but I think that's an assumption. The China stamp on the ones destined to the US are there because of U.S. import/legal requirements. I'd find it amazingly inefficient and inexplicable for Seiko to produce a small lot of 2000 unique bracelets and to choose to do that from two factories.

I wonder, are there 017s (not 019s) that are without the stamp? And likewise, do any of the 019s have that stamp? Or does the stamp/no-stamp follow that model number nomenclature?


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

What do you guys think of this strap? Does it match?


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> that's USA RRP right?


I believe so, yes.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

tophotdog said:


> What do you guys think of this strap? Does it match?
> 
> View attachment 12370899
> 
> ...


I think it looks a bit too bulky.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Does anyone know what the typical AD mark up is, what Seiko ADs pay for their inventory? The other luxury brands like Rolex are much more secretive and control AD pricing to a degree, and clearly Seiko does not, and can't, since they cover the entire range of the market from budget to Uber luxury. I paid the exact MSRP for this watch from Timeless, how much do the ADs buy the watch for? Being a business owner myself, I always enjoy understanding how other industries draw a profit 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

tophotdog said:


> What do you guys think of this strap? Does it match?
> 
> Too bulky and entry level imo.
> 
> (love it on the SKX007/9)


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

dogandcatdentist said:


> Does anyone know what the typical AD mark up is, what Seiko ADs pay for their inventory?
> 
> My guess would be 50%.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

impalass said:


> dogandcatdentist said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what the typical AD mark up is, what Seiko ADs pay for their inventory?
> ...


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> impalass said:
> 
> 
> > Good question. I have no idea what they get it for but I did get a 20% off discount when I pre-ordered in March. So I got to imagine that they didn't lose any money selling it to me for 20% off MSRP
> ...


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> It is absolutely reasonable to appreciate the faithful design and details of the watch, while simultaneously stating a preference for a 20mm lug width.
> 
> It's also reasonable to try other styles of watch strap.
> 
> ...


Surely enjoy your watch, there is no argument about this point... It is interesting piece... 

I was referring to your "commemorative tone"...it is definitely not a good commemoration for all those reasons I have already stated.. the whole LE idea was spoiled..

I see only one position now... Regular (not LE) reasonably priced watch below 40 mm (why not 20 mm wide) with 8l35 caliber... It is something Seiko deeply miss now..

P.

P.s. I was bid two times.. in February and May and refused both times.. I am still waiting for my best Seiko...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

dogandcatdentist said:


> Jlawjj said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yes, I remember you mentioning that in a previous post, 20%, that is a sweetheart deal, awesome. Totally unnecessary to draw buyers in for this particular model, though, it's an easy sell due to the demand.
> ...


----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)

I own #1728


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Flipside idea of this metric is only another $500 and you're in non-ceramic Sub territory. Another $1K and you've got a 2000's Seadweller on your wrist. Used Rolex divers are what takes SLA down. Not a bad place for Seiko to (finally) be.



jasd said:


> - Price...now if you have tons of money not an issue but for me when I look at it and ask myself is it worth the price of a MM300 and a Tuna together I find myself having to justify to myself why


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup and getting bigger by the year. The Basel 17 GS diver looks like a rebranded Hummer.



nsx_23 said:


> The GS divers are way too big.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

bmdaia said:


> Flipside idea of this metric is only another $500 and you're in non-ceramic Sub territory. Another $1K and you've got a 2000's Seadweller on your wrist. Used Rolex divers are what takes SLA down. Not a bad place for Seiko to (finally) be.


I get what you're saying, but the numbers don't quite get it there.

If these are $3400-3800 and you add $500, you're $3900-4300 and I've not seen a modern Submariner that low. Maybe add another $1,000 and then yes, you're there. Likewise + a bit more for the five digit Sea-Dweller.

A used Omega 300 Master Co-Axial is right there with the Seiko, at least in terms of price.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

A sub is nowhere near as interesting as this watch. The big, blocky lume is virtually always glowing, and the green interacting with the gray/black is fascinating.









That crystal...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I love the lume on this watch and how you get reflections on the lume from the mirror polished chapter ring...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

....and her she is with the Eulit Perlon strap in 20mm.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is another type of weave strap I had in the drawer. This one is a grey-brown color.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Fantastic shots, TTF!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!! Mine should be shipping to me tomorrow but the latest of Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

r0gue said:


> Certainly not wanting to pick an argument, as I don't really know either, but I think that's an assumption. The China stamp on the ones destined to the US are there because of U.S. import/legal requirements. I'd find it amazingly inefficient and inexplicable for Seiko to produce a small lot of 2000 unique bracelets and to choose to do that from two factories.
> 
> I wonder, are there 017s (not 019s) that are without the stamp? And likewise, do any of the 019s have that stamp?  Or does the stamp/no-stamp follow that model number nomenclature?


Nu 017 bought in Sweden is without China marking.

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

My UK issue does not have China on the bracelet not that I would worry anyway.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Squeeze the original spring bar into the Tropic strap. Not sure how I'm gonna get them out.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

slow_mo said:


> Squeeze the original spring bar into the Tropic strap. Not sure how I'm gonna get them out.


Not coming out in one piece


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> Squeeze the original spring bar into the Tropic strap. Not sure how I'm gonna get them out.


Use a suitably sized allan key and a bit of patience to push.. Some allan keys come with a screwdriver type handle for better leverage. Be careful or you may damage the springbar or strap or both. Next time you want to use the fat springbar in a rubber strap made for regular sringbars, line the inside with rubber friendly lubricant like diver's silicone grease and it will be a lot easier to push in as well as out.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hot water and maybe even use a little cooking oil, push gently with an allen key

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> A sub is nowhere near as interesting as this watch. The big, blocky lume is virtually always glowing, and the green interacting with the gray/black is fascinating.
> 
> View attachment 12371601
> 
> ...


Totally agree mate, this has a lot more charm and is a lot more interesting than a sub, this is truely a stunning watch.

Id scratch the hell out of that raised crystal in about a week but its so nice!

The finishing looks absolutely top shelf.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

obomomomo said:


> Be careful or you may damage the springbar or strap or both.


Screw them both. It is of greater importance that the case remains intact.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Not sure if member here, but dude your photo rocks...so good on so many levels b-)


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> Not sure if member here, but dude your photo rocks...so good on so many levels b-)


Kind of that old-fisherman look...
You made that 8LMAS watch 'yours'...you really don't need another watch.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

slow_mo said:


> Squeeze the original spring bar into the Tropic strap. Not sure how I'm gonna get them out.


I plan to just buy more springbars!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

babola said:


> Not sure if member here, but dude your photo rocks...so good on so many levels b-)


Looks like HDR photography. Quite cool!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

slow_mo said:


> Squeeze the original spring bar into the Tropic strap. Not sure how I'm gonna get them out.


Cool lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> Instagram: @picklepossy


Good to see it worn out and about PP...it appears many if not most just keep them in the boxes they came in, with the occasional wrist photo  
You know who you are, we talked about it...go out there and wear it proud!


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

babola said:


> Not sure if member here, but dude your photo rocks...so good on so many levels b-)


Thanks... that's me and my picture indeed 

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Molle said:


> Thanks... that's me and my picture indeed
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


Cool photo.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

babola said:


> Good to see it worn out and about PP...it appears many if not most just keep them in the boxes they came in, with the occasional wrist photo
> You know who you are, we talked about it...go out there and wear it proud!


Lol I've been wearing mine almost daily (to the detriment of my other watches), including into water.

The watch is such a wearable size...sits beautifully on the wrist and very light with the rubber strap. it'd be a shame to not wear it.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Molle said:


> Thanks... that's me and my picture indeed
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


That's right, I believe I remember you back in a day on the original SCWF (Network54) forum, there was a Molle there....not sure if same. 
I know you're heavily into Grand Seiko but you should come and post here more often.

It appears quite a few of these special watches ended up in Sweden.

Cheers!


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

babola said:


> That's right, I believe I remember you back in a day on the original SCWF (Network54) forum, there was a Molle there....not sure if same.
> I know you're heavily into Grand Seiko but you should come and post here more often.
> 
> It appears quite a few of these special watches ended up in Sweden.
> ...


The Molle on SCWF from back in the day was me . I think 25-30 SLA017 came (some in Nov though) to Sweden.

Skickat från min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

he loves it man. hahaha mine is inside my watch box as i have a couple of watches to rotate but soon, it will be its turn on my wrist again.



babola said:


> Good to see it worn out and about PP...it appears many if not most just keep them in the boxes they came in, with the occasional wrist photo
> You know who you are, we talked about it...go out there and wear it proud!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

gaoxing84 said:


> he loves it man. hahaha mine is inside my watch box as i have a couple of watches to rotate but soon, it will be its turn on my wrist again.


Why do you care...you have about a dozen of SLA017 lying around at your place


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

babola said:


> Good to see it worn out and about PP...it appears many if not most just keep them in the boxes they came in, with the occasional wrist photo
> You know who you are, we talked about it...go out there and wear it proud!


Thank you. Watches are meant to be worn and not kept in boxes. 

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

2 to sell/stock or whatever but only one to rock.



babola said:


> gaoxing84 said:
> 
> 
> > he loves it man. hahaha mine is inside my watch box as i have a couple of watches to rotate but soon, it will be its turn on my wrist again.
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

To diversify the thread a bit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> To diversify the thread a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking at the SBDC051 today. What is the lug width do you know?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

jmanlay said:


> To diversify the thread a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be great if it weren't a SLA017 thread.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

babola said:


> Not sure if member here, but dude your photo rocks...so good on so many levels b-)


Wonder what strap that is?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> That would be great if it weren't a SLA017 thread.


Huh what??? which part of "diversity" wasn't clear
Never mind looks like you are taking it too seriously

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Toshk said:


> I've been looking at the SBDC051 today. What is the lug width do you know?


20mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Redbaronace said:


> Wonder what strap that is?


Looks like a Vintage Tropic with curved ends. $150-200 if you can find one.

A Tropic reproduction would also work and give similar look.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> 20mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

16 BIT version


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Huh what??? which part of "diversity" wasn't clear
> Never mind looks like you are taking it too seriously
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, some see this as a "for sale" thread, so don't spoil it please


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Toshk said:


> Well, some see this as a "for sale" thread, so don't spoil it please


I don't see it as a "for sale" thread, nor am I taking it too seriously. I just find it annoying. The thread is titled "SLA017 owners thread" which suggests it's all about that watch.

It's like when folks post random other watches in the "what Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today" thread.

It's my opinion. Yours may be different.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

tophotdog said:


> 16 BIT version
> 
> View attachment 12377267


If you squint you can see it


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> I don't see it as a "for sale" thread, nor am I taking it too seriously. I just find it annoying. The thread is titled "SLA017 owners thread" which suggests it's all about that watch.
> 
> It's like when folks post random other watches in the "what Rolex/Tudor are you wearing today" thread.
> 
> It's my opinion. Yours may be different.


Relax a bit it will help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Relax a bit it will help


TBH, there are at least two running threads dedicated to that other watch. But sure, just make sure you post it to the Turtle thread, and SKX thread, and MM300 thread...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

no name no slogan said:


> TBH, there are at least two running threads dedicated to that other watch. But sure, just make sure you post it to the Turtle thread, and SKX thread, and MM300 thread...


 I know it was for fun but I guess i upset the LE17 gods by sharing a lesser watch.
Forgive me all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> I know it was for fun but I guess i upset the LE17 gods by sharing a lesser watch.
> Forgive me all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone with less than 4x SLA017 pre orders is not worthy of this thread


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The SBDC models are impressive , but I was looking at my SLA017, the perfect fit , the expert finishing, and am going to pass on them. Still loving my SLA017 going on 1+ month!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Got my tracking number ladies and gents. It will be arriving tomorrow. 

Jot me down for serial #1902 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

...but to the topic...

















I ordered a dark green ostrich strap. It's either going to be brilliant or a nightmare. Not sure which, but I can't wait.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I got a couple of things on order for this amazing piece as well. Thus far I have just loved the bracelet!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

kamonjj said:


> Got my tracking number ladies and gents. It will be arriving tomorrow.
> Jot me down for serial #1902
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! _and now we're into the last 100 units!_


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

r0gue said:


> Sweet! _and now we're into the last 100 units!_


I think #1902 belongs to the Japanese SBDX019 side of 2000 total.

There are still few out there from International SLA017 pool for sale in 800s and 900s, from South Asian sellers at least. 
But the overall numbers are dwindling, that's true.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

#1849 is my addition to the growing list.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

babola said:


> I think #1902 belongs to the Japanese SBDX019 side of 2000 total.
> 
> There are still few out there from International SLA017 pool for sale in 800s and 900s, from South Asian sellers at least.
> But the overall numbers are dwindling, that's true.


The SBDX019s are 1-500. Mine is # 0465.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jswing said:


> The SBDX019s are 1-500. Mine is 4xx.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Sorry, yes, other way around. 1-500 JDM, 501-2000 International markets.

The rest of my post above reads true.


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

This is such an enthusiasts watch, it's interesting, I would imagine many are Forum members, it's doubtful a regular non enthusiast would purchase this watch, just stroll by a store and pick one up, it would be so random. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

dogandcatdentist said:


> This is such an enthusiasts watch, it's interesting, I would imagine many are Forum members, it's doubtful a regular non enthusiast would purchase this watch, just stroll by a store and pick one up, it would be so random.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I agree. I can't see the average customer buying a $3400 Seiko.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

only those who know. in Singapore, people thought this cost as much as a sumo or sbdx017 and they call themselves the seikohead, awful.



dogandcatdentist said:


> This is such an enthusiasts watch, it's interesting, I would imagine many are Forum members, it's doubtful a regular non enthusiast would purchase this watch, just stroll by a store and pick one up, it would be so random.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> I agree. I can't see the average customer buying a $3400 Seiko.


 I have hesitated for months and given so many opportunities to order from Japan's AD, yet I turn down. When I got a lead from my local forum that there is one on sale at a local AD there, I just casually drop by without intention to buy as the price is high to me. When the watch landed on my wrist the love bond and the rest is history. My piece #1027. Like the number if arranged is the year 2017. So far this is the most expensive Seiko watch ever.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dogandcatdentist said:


> This is such an enthusiasts watch, it's interesting, I would imagine many are Forum members, it's doubtful a regular non enthusiast would purchase this watch, just stroll by a store and pick one up, it would be so random.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


That would assume the non enthusiast is not interested in an attractive, well proportioned, high quality, relatively (compared to the competition....omega, breitling, tudor..... not compared to typical Seiko) fairly priced watch.

But with only 4000 units worldwide the non enthusiast will likely never get a shot at it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Still digging this watch, still chuffed!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

let me correct it for you buddy.

2000 only!
haha



valuewatchguy said:


> That would assume the non enthusiast is not interested in an attractive, well proportioned, high quality, relatively (compared to the competition....omega, breitling, tudor..... not compared to typical Seiko) fairly priced watch.
> 
> But with only *2000* units worldwide the non enthusiast will likely never get a shot at it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> let me correct it for you buddy.
> 
> 2000 only!
> haha


Oh thats great. I was under the impression that Japan got 2000 and the rest of the world got 2000. Very nice

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Finally got mine, number 1077 calls to vist his grandfather ..









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Japan received 500 while the world received the remaining 1,500 pieces.



valuewatchguy said:


> Oh thats great. I was under the impression that Japan got 2000 and the rest of the world got 2000. Very nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I agree that the size is really nice on avg sized wrists. Surprised Seiko doesnt make more divers in this size


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Hoppyjr said:


> Looks like a Vintage Tropic with curved ends. $150-200 if you can find one.
> 
> A Tropic reproduction would also work and give similar look.


Anyone have a photo of their watch on the vintage tropic reproduction strap?


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

TheTitusFactor said:


>


Gorgeous. Really captures the essence of the watch.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Love how the printed logo stands out from the rest at certain angles


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

MAS has a new buddy (TurtleMaster)


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry I'm late to the party. I forgot my WUS password.

I have #177, bought on July 17, 2017. It's destiny.

May I add that I would really like to buy another of this, like some people on this thread have done.

But not to flip - I love the watch so much I want to wear one and keep the other pristine.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

My 1223 on the leather strap of Campagnolo


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jinfaep said:


> MAS has a new buddy (TurtleMaster)
> View attachment 12378249


You killed that Turtle, mate...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

+16 sec since 8 July 2017. Keeps very good time!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

babola said:


> I think #1902 belongs to the Japanese SBDX019 side of 2000 total.
> 
> There are still few out there from International SLA017 pool for sale in 800s and 900s, from South Asian sellers at least.
> But the overall numbers are dwindling, that's true.


That would seem odd as he is in the US (PIttsburgh). Surely it's an 017, no?

_**** kamonjj *_--- Looking forward to knowing the answer. I assume delivery is today, eh?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

r0gue said:


> That would seem odd as he is in the US (PIttsburgh). Surely it's an 017, no?
> 
> _**** kamonjj *_--- Looking forward to knowing the answer. I assume delivery is today, eh?


Page 134, post #1333. 
Answered there.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

This has been a daily wear for me since getting it. I have gotten more compliments on this watch from people than I believe any other watch I have owned! It goes so well with a suit because of that high polish.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Redbaronace said:


> Wonder what strap that is?


It's a vintage tropic.


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Hoppyjr said:


> Looks like a Vintage Tropic with curved ends. $150-200 if you can find one.
> 
> A Tropic reproduction would also work and give similar look.


Ends are straight.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Zuiko:
Me likeee. Me likeeee a lot.
Enjoy your watch. I'd like to be the 1st kid on my block to have one.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> That would assume the non enthusiast is not interested in an attractive, well proportioned, high quality, relatively (compared to the competition....omega, breitling, tudor..... not compared to typical Seiko) fairly priced watch.


I think that assumption would be correct.

No average watch buyer would take a Seiko seriously over a Swiss watch at this price. Even for average watch enthusiasts, the vast majority would choose almost any Swiss brand over Japanese. It's just 2000 crazy idiots like us in the world


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Just arrived!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

kamonjj said:


> Just arrived!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CONGRATS!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

r0gue said:


> CONGRATS!


Thank you.

To answer your question, I received an SLA017



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

what the heck? only for US market?

all of mine says SLA017J1 on the tags. and i got the one without china made



kamonjj said:


> Thank you.
> 
> To answer your question, I received an SLA017
> 
> ...


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> what the heck? only for US market?
> 
> all of mine says SLA017J1 on the tags. and i got the one without china made


Can we put the "China" issue to rest, please:

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...origin-marking-on-goods-imported-into-the-u.s.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

no name no slogan said:


> Can we put the "China" issue to rest, please:
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...origin-marking-on-goods-imported-into-the-u.s.


Amen!

All the bracelets are surely made in China. Who cares?!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Not that I care obviously, because I bought the watch. I was getting some questions about it so I posted the pics in the event anyone was wondering. 

But the first impressions of the watch are awesome! Definitely glad I was able to get one before they are gone. I wish the sbdx001 was this size, it would be a great companion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> Amen!
> 
> All the bracelets are surely made in China. Who cares?!


Potential buyers perhaps?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

UK source hang tag,


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

no name no slogan said:


> Can we put the "China" issue to rest, please:
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...origin-marking-on-goods-imported-into-the-u.s.


so that's why. alright

here's mine for today. still waiting for my uncleseiko rubber strap to arrive next week. It looks pretty awesome on nato though.
once the rubber is here, gonna compare my sbdx001 on borealis rubber and sla017 on waffle.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

T1meout said:


> Potential buyers perhaps?


Did you read it?



no name no slogan said:


> Can we put the "China" issue to rest, please:
> 
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...origin-marking-on-goods-imported-into-the-u.s.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> so that's why. alright
> 
> here's mine for today. still waiting for my uncleseiko rubber strap to arrive next week. It looks pretty awesome on nato though.
> once the rubber is here, gonna compare my sbdx001 on borealis rubber and sla017 on waffle.


Maybe I should try nato... just maybe...


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

... 007 style


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I have to say, this watch is awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> Did you read it?


Yes. But, why is not the point. The point is that potential buyers should be made aware of all the facts in order to be better able to make an educated estimate on whether they believe the watch is worth purchasing or not.


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

Loving this watch!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is that an actual parachute strap or just a reg nylon nato styled to look like one? If the latter where did you get it?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

And my seven week wait continues. o|

Unfortunately I'm too anal to use 20mm Natos on the SLA017 so I ordered some WatchGecko 19mm Natos and they arrived before the watch, oh the joys of being Canadian. :-s

Wondering if anyone has received their SLA017 from a Canadian AD yet ? :think:


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is that an actual parachute strap or just a reg nylon nato styled to look like one? If the latter where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's a Marine Nationale Strap purchased from WatchGecko.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thats our only 19mm Nato in the UK.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Yes. But, why is not the point. The point is that potential buyers should be made aware of all the facts in order to be better able to make an educated estimate on whether they believe the watch is worth purchasing or not.


I agree it's good for all buyers and owners to be aware that all the included bracelets for this watch should be assumed to have been made in China. Some were required to be stamped with "CHINA" due to import laws. That does not make those bracelets of any lesser quality than the others. Though for some individuals, it may still make them less desirable for whatever personal reason or opinion.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

On original NDC parachute strap


















Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

impalass said:


> And my seven week wait continues. o|
> 
> Unfortunately I'm too anal to use 20mm Natos on the SLA017 so I ordered some WatchGecko 19mm Natos and they arrived before the watch, oh the joys of being Canadian. :-s
> 
> ...


I didn't want to pay what Seiko Canada was charging for this watch so I purchased mine from Asia 2 weeks ago and it took 3 days to arrive via DHL. Been wearing it now 2 weeks.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

picklepossy said:


> On original NDC parachute strap. I has 2 more of them one vintage patina original with yellow stripe and the other vintage with red stripe which is very hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> I didn't want to pay what Seiko Canada was charging for this watch so I purchased mine from Asia 2 weeks ago and it took 3 days to arrive via DHL. Been wearing it now 2 weeks.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


Ha ha, rub it in, lol. (jk)

I put my deposit down soon as it appeared at Basil World, ironically I thought I'd reserve one at a Canadian AD to make sure I get one.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I just put it on the China bracelet and I think it's awesome! It will never be on anything else. Now if my mm300 clasp would arrive some day haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

The shock for me is not that the bracelet is stamped "Made in China" but that the bracelet is made in China. I have $400 Casio's bearing no origin marking but Japan, so I had higher expectation for $4,000 SLA. The people claiming this is meaningless are propping flips. Everyone who is interested in this watch cares. And everyone is disappointed; even those with a non-US model. Seiko should be ashamed.



Hoppyjr said:


> Did you read it?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I cannot imagine any market for a $4K watch stamped "Made in China". Yes, we are insane.



dogandcatdentist said:


> it's doubtful a regular non enthusiast would purchase this watch


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> The shock for me is not that the bracelet is stamped "Made in China" but that the bracelet is made in China. I have $400 Casio's bearing no origin marking but Japan, so I had higher expectation for $4,000 SLA. The people claiming this is meaningless are propping flips. Everyone who is interested in this watch cares. And everyone is disappointed; even those with a non-US model. Seiko should be ashamed.


China can make very high quality goods. Some of Omega's bracelets have also been proven to be made in China.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

dnslater said:


> China can make very high quality goods. Some of Omega's bracelets have also been proven to be made in China.


And that's exactly why they'll always play second fiddle to Rolex.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> The shock for me is not that the bracelet is stamped "Made in China" but that the bracelet is made in China. I have $400 Casio's bearing no origin marking but Japan, so I had higher expectation for $4,000 SLA. The people claiming this is meaningless are propping flips. Everyone who is interested in this watch cares. And everyone is disappointed; even those with a non-US model. Seiko should be ashamed.


No one cares about your idiotic China crusade. We already know you are mad because you can't afford it so why don't you just find another thread where you can be annoying? You have tried to get followers for over 80 pages now, how long do you plan to keep it up?

Meanwhile in Sweden:


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Seiko has a history of selling great watches with mediocre straps and bracelets. If you are disappointed in the quality of the bracelet on the SLA017, then blame Seiko for their choice. It seems there are people posting here who are prejudiced enough to assume that "Made in China" will always mean poor quality. 
The level of quality from any factory, including China, is based on what their customers order and accept at a given price. 
Seiko's choice for the source and quality of the bracelet is their own well considered business decision. That this model is selling out indicates they met their goal.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So I believe someone had asked for pics on a vintage Tropic...here they are. Please note this is a vintage Tropic reproduction, $30 on the bay but actually very similar to the real Tropics that are fetching $200 or more...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> The shock for me is not that the bracelet is stamped "Made in China" but that the bracelet is made in China. I have $400 Casio's bearing no origin marking but Japan, so I had higher expectation for $4,000 SLA. The people claiming this is meaningless are propping flips. Everyone who is interested in this watch cares. And everyone is disappointed; even those with a non-US model. Seiko should be ashamed.


Perhaps this will help to show you how annoying you are. Or do you have zero social skills?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not flipping mine and I couldn't care less about my China stamp. I'll be picking up my spare bracelet next week and will see if it says China or not. I'm sure it will be 100% identical in every meaningful way if it doesn't.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

walrusmonger said:


> I am not flipping mine and I couldn't care less about my China stamp. I'll be picking up my spare bracelet next week and will see if it says China or not. I'm sure it will be 100% identical in every meaningful way if it doesn't.


Walrusmonger:

I had asked many post ago in this thread if anyone had a lead to a spare bracelet. Can you PM me or post your source. I contacted my AD and they said they were not available. I like you plan on passing this down to my youngest one day!
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> The shock for me is not that the bracelet is stamped "Made in China" but that the bracelet is made in China. I have $400 Casio's bearing no origin marking but Japan, so I had higher expectation for $4,000 SLA. The people claiming this is meaningless are propping flips. Everyone who is interested in this watch cares. And everyone is disappointed; even those with a non-US model. Seiko should be ashamed.


If you haven't owned an SLA017 or worn it on a bracelet, how is your opinion remotely valid? You haven't felt the quality, therefore, have zero grounds to form an opinion. Did you happen to think they are seiko employees, using seiko tooling to make the bracelet? If the clasp wasn't stamped "china", we would never have known anyway. The bracelet quality is fine with me and I have owned an SBGA031, which is arguably one of the highest quality watches on earth. Now, the bracelet is NOT Grand Seiko quality but it is certainly adequate at this given price point. 3400 msrp is not exactly expensive nowadays. It's equivalent to Tudor pricing, and the SLA is on par with a blackbay to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

China is just a place, not a determination of quality. If the bracelet is built to a high tolerance, then what does it matter? No one is going to see the CHINA stamp except you.


----------



## 38271dcc4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Much respect for those who pull the trigger on these... it's a beautiful piece. Unfortunately, I've always had that moment of hesitation with GS and high-end Seiko, the whole "it's a seiko..." Believe me, I don't need any convincing, I guess I'll just openly admit that other people have had just enough influence on me that I haven't been able to pull the trigger. If one of the limited edition color dial GS GMT's were closer to 3k, then I'd probably hop on.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

kamonjj said:


> I just put it on the China bracelet and I think it's awesome! It will never be on anything else. Now if my mm300 clasp would arrive some day haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"The China Bracelet" :lol:


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

walrusmonger said:


> I am not flipping mine and I couldn't care less about my China stamp. I'll be picking up my spare bracelet next week and will see if it says China or not. I'm sure it will be 100% identical in every meaningful way if it doesn't.


Just curious, how much did the spare bracelet cost?


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> If you haven't owned an SLA017 or worn it on a bracelet, how is your opinion remotely valid? You haven't felt the quality, therefore, have zero grounds to form an opinion. Did you happen to think they are seiko employees, using seiko tooling to make the bracelet? If the clasp wasn't stamped "china", we would never have known anyway. The bracelet quality is fine with me and I have owned an SBGA031, which is arguably one of the highest quality watches on earth. Now, the bracelet is NOT Grand Seiko quality but it is certainly adequate at this given price point. 3400 msrp is not exactly expensive nowadays. It's equivalent to Tudor pricing, and the SLA is on par with a blackbay to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I choose my SLA017 over my Black Bay hands down. Had no issue selling my Black Bay Black at all. Everything about the SLA017 is so nice and had no issue in what I paid.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

This is not an offer to sell, as I'd never separate it from the watch and package. That'd just be wrong somehow. But, I'll _*never*_ use the bracelet. This is a rubber Tropic watch, or maybe a nato. To me, it's perfect. I seriously doubt I'd ever mount the bracelet. And that has nothing to do with it's country of origin, or level of quality. I'm actually now just realizing I barely even glanced at it thus far. Just checked for the stamp due to all the fuss.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> I choose my SLA017 over my Black Bay hands down. Had no issue selling my Black Bay Black at all. Everything about the SLA017 is so nice and had no issue in what I paid.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


I prefer it over the black bay as well. Just stating the level of quality is on par with Tudor. I feel Tudor is exceptional quality for the money. However, I prefer this as my new favorite over the black bay or pelagos. Which have a similar asking price to this on the market when brand new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am a 100% on this with you. The bracelet is like a freebie that we never use. 
rubber or nato - that's about it.



r0gue said:


> This is not an offer to sell, as I'd never separate it from the watch and package. That'd just be wrong somehow. But, I'll _*never*_ use the bracelet. This is a rubber Tropic watch, or maybe a nato. To me, it's perfect. I seriously doubt I'd ever mount the bracelet. And that has nothing to do with it's country of origin, or level of quality. I'm actually now just realizing I barely even glanced at it thus far. Just checked for the stamp due to all the fuss.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

If anyone wants to sell their SLA017 bracelet, let me know PM me. I would like to purchase another one for a spare...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Jlawjj said:


> If anyone wants to sell their SLA017 bracelet, let me know PM me. I would like to purchase another one for a spare...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want another SLA017?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> i am a 100% on this with you. The bracelet is like a freebie that we never use.
> rubber or nato - that's about it.


Well... not true. I'm a bracelet guy!!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

gaoxing84 said:


> i am a 100% on this with you. The bracelet is like a freebie that we never use.


This is indeed how Seiko treated the item. And guess what - there is no reason to demand more in this case. It is an extra. Most watches only come with either a strap OR a bracelet, not both. The old 62Mas never had a Seiko made bracelet made for it. As one of the bracelet guys, I appreciate greatly that we were given the bonus bracelet option, even though it is just "good enough" quality (to match with a very high quality watch). It's better than no bracelet at all, and it would have been perfectly reasonable for Seiko to have not even bothered adding a bracelet. Of course a higher quality bracelet would have been preferable, regardless of country of manufacture, but the bracelet here in this case really is just an extra little bonus accessory.

It's better than a Seiko pen. Though some may disagree with that


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

r0gue said:


> This is not an offer to sell, as I'd never separate it from the watch and package. That'd just be wrong somehow. But, I'll _*never*_ use the bracelet. This is a rubber Tropic watch, or maybe a nato. To me, it's perfect. I seriously doubt I'd ever mount the bracelet. And that has nothing to do with it's country of origin, or level of quality. I'm actually now just realizing I barely even glanced at it thus far. Just checked for the stamp due to all the fuss.


I agree with you. I haven't even looked at the bracelet yet. It's still in its protective packaging and it will stay like that.


----------



## dongster81 (Aug 12, 2016)

I put mine on a two piece Grey Perlon and it looks pretty good. BTW, can someone give me a tip on how to put the bracelet on? I can't seem to angle in properly against the lugs...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$4900 on strap

$5000 on bracelet

$100 bracelet must be horrible........bonus accessory?

Why is there no complaint here?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> $4900 on strap
> 
> $5000 on bracelet
> 
> ...


Not a valid comparison. The Omega strap and deployant clasp is an entirely different level than the silicone Seiko strap. When you choose the Omega on bracelet you don't get the strap too.

A side note; there have been photos of Omega bracelet parts with packaging that indicated country or origin as China.

I'm not a bracelet fan in general.

Another thought:

I recall reading that back when the original 62mas was released in 1965, it sold for $150. I recall reading a Rolex Submariner was about $200-225 during that same time period.

Today's SLA017 is $3400, in contrast to a Rolex 114060 @ $7500. Now I'm not comparing the two watches, but it puts the price at least somewhat in perspective.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> "The China Bracelet" :lol:


You forgot to add the adjective "sh1tty":-d


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> The shock for me is not that the bracelet is stamped "Made in China" but that the bracelet is made in China. I have $400 Casio's bearing no origin marking but Japan, so I had higher expectation for $4,000 SLA. The people claiming this is meaningless are propping flips. Everyone who is interested in this watch cares. And everyone is disappointed; even those with a non-US model. Seiko should be ashamed.


The stamped in China bracelet doesnt bother me as mine will not be worn on the included bracelet or rubber strap but rather aftermarket strap.


----------



## dwmac (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi all. I purchased #937 from my AD in Hong Kong a few weeks ago. I'm no seiko fan boy but do enjoy a nice looking watch which this one definitely is. Being a new watch I am always hesitant at first to wear it as I know it will get scratches, which is inevitable. This brings me to my next question and I understand it's early days but when sending the watch in for service with seiko will they provide a complete overhaul including polishing etc? Will this particular watch need to be sent to Japan? Anybody had any experience with this with other seiko watches? Being a LE watch I suspect parts such as a bezel replacement would be pricey. I do have experience with Rolex SC in HK and they have been brilliant and was just wondering what the seiko experience would be like, more so with the SLA017 - taking into account the different price bracket.

I would like to add that the photos submitted of this watch in this thread have been awesome!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> Not a valid comparison. The Omega strap and deployant clasp is an entirely different level than the silicone Seiko strap. When you choose the Omega on bracelet you don't get the strap too.
> 
> A side note; there have been photos of Omega bracelet parts with packaging that indicated country or origin as China.
> 
> ...


In other words the Seiko was grossly overpriced in the 60's?

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> So I believe someone had asked for pics on a vintage Tropic...here they are. Please note this is a vintage Tropic reproduction, $30 on the bay but actually very similar to the real Tropics that are fetching $200 or more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked for photos of the watch on Tropical Strap. Thanks for posting it. For me, I think the lugs at 19mm already seem closely spaced and when the strap tapers (like on the included rubber strap), it somehow feels weak. I realize that many leather dress watches have tapering straps, but on this one, I think I want non tapering and will likely go 20mm (non bracelet obviously).


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> I am not flipping mine and I couldn't care less about my China stamp. I'll be picking up my spare bracelet next week and will see if it says China or not. I'm sure it will be 100% identical in every meaningful way if it doesn't.


How much does the spare bracelet run? I might be selling my bracelet in the future.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

dwmac said:


> Hi all. I purchased #937 from my AD in Hong Kong a few weeks ago. I'm no seiko fan boy but do enjoy a nice looking watch which this one definitely is. Being a new watch I am always hesitant at first to wear it as I know it will get scratches, which is inevitable. This brings me to my next question and I understand it's early days but when sending the watch in for service with seiko will they provide a complete overhaul including polishing etc? Will this particular watch need to be sent to Japan? Anybody had any experience with this with other seiko watches? Being a LE watch I suspect parts such as a bezel replacement would be pricey. I do have experience with Rolex SC in HK and they have been brilliant and was just wondering what the seiko experience would be like, more so with the SLA017 - taking into account the different price bracket.
> 
> I would like to add that the photos submitted of this watch in this thread have been awesome!


Allow me to pose to you the following question. Would you entrust your SLA to a regular technician whom is used to servicing entry level watches like Seiko 5's and Monsters, or would you rather that a properly trained qualified technician takes care of your precious watch?


----------



## dwmac (Apr 29, 2010)

I would want my SLA serviced by a technician trained and approved to work on this particular watch. I appreciate your reply but don't quite understand the relevance of your question but I assume in a roundabout way you mean it will require service and retouching in Japan. Correct?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Really enjoying this, well worth the few months wait. Looking forward to getting it on a nos Tropic when i get back to the UK.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

dwmac said:


> I would want my SLA serviced by a technician trained and approved to work on this particular watch. I appreciate your reply but don't quite understand the relevance of your question but I assume in a roundabout way you mean it will require service and retouching in Japan. Correct?


Bingo!


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

dwmac said:


> Hi all. I purchased #937 from my AD in Hong Kong a few weeks ago. I'm no seiko fan boy but do enjoy a nice looking watch which this one definitely is. Being a new watch I am always hesitant at first to wear it as I know it will get scratches, which is inevitable. This brings me to my next question and I understand it's early days but when sending the watch in for service with seiko will they provide a complete overhaul including polishing etc? Will this particular watch need to be sent to Japan? Anybody had any experience with this with other seiko watches? Being a LE watch I suspect parts such as a bezel replacement would be pricey. I do have experience with Rolex SC in HK and they have been brilliant and was just wondering what the seiko experience would be like, more so with the SLA017 - taking into account the different price bracket.
> 
> I would like to add that the photos submitted of this watch in this thread have been awesome!


All Grand Seiko's and Seikos timepieces in the higher end price bracket are sent back to Japan for restoration and polishing. The Seiko service centre in Hong Kong does not employ technicians who are qualified to service watches in this price bracket. I own several high end Seikos and have had many frustrating experiences with the technicians mainly due to their cavalier attitude towards proper maintenance of higher end Seikos.

One example of a frustrating experience is that the bezel of one of my seikos did not turn smoothly but the Seiko head technician insisted that it was fine. When turning the bezel, certain positions felt like there was some sand or grit trapped inside. It was pretty obvious but the tech said he couldn't feel anything at all. As a professional working as a watch restorer, not being able to feel something like this shows either the lack of care or ability on his part. If it were a Seiko V I wouldn't expect much but the timepiece cost the same as a Tudor Black Bay.

The fact is Seikos service centre in Hong Kong is not owned or managed by Seiko Japan. Thongsia is the international distributor for Seiko Watches in Asian markets ex Japan. This is rather unfortunate for the Seiko brand. I still love my Seiko's though.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Can recommend this rubber tropic strap (reproduction with modern materials) for the SLA017.

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-tropic-rubber-strap.php

Just put it on now and it works a treat


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I suspect I would send mine to Seiko UK. They have just serviced my 7548 including a re pressure test to 15 bar and its great. It's holding 0 s/d at the moment.

I also suspect they would have GS trained techs working on certain models which hopefully the 8L comes under.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Steppy said:


> Can recommend this rubber tropic strap (reproduction with modern materials) for the SLA017.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-tropic-rubber-strap.php
> 
> Just put it on now and it works a treat


Thanks! I am interested in a modern tropic, especially one made of true rubber. So the 20mm doesn't look squished? Does it take the fat Seiko spring bars?


----------



## dwmac (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info tophotdog. As Thongsia import the high end Seikos into HK I would hope they would offer to send these watches to Japan for servicing by qualified technicians or would this be something I would have to arrange on my own with Seiko Japan? The AD I purchased the watch from has been my go to man for many years so I will ask him a few questions on this as well...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I think I am going to also try one of Eddie's (Timefactors) 2 piece nylon with clasp.

It looks good in the Martini Racing colour.

They only come in 20mm which should be ok but if not it will fit my MM300 or Sumos.


----------



## dwmac (Apr 29, 2010)

That is good news. Did they retouch/polish the case and if they did what did it turn out like. As I said in my original post I have experienced Rolex polishing on a few watches and they came back in fantastic shape. Just trying to pickup what I should expect from Seiko after sending in a higher end watch for servicing.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

jswing said:


> Thanks! I am interested in a modern tropic, especially one made of true rubber. So the 20mm doesn't look squished? Does it take the fat Seiko spring bars?


No doesn't look squashed at all. But doesn't take the Seiko fat bars, I had some 19mm standard springbars lying about


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Steppy said:


> No doesn't look squashed at all. But doesn't take the Seiko fat bars, I had some 19mm standard springboard lying about


Good to know, I think I'll order one, thanks again.


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

dwmac said:


> Thanks for the info tophotdog. As Thongsia import the high end Seikos into HK I would hope they would offer to send these watches to Japan for servicing by qualified technicians or would this be something I would have to arrange on my own with Seiko Japan? The AD I purchased the watch from has been my go to man for many years so I will ask him a few questions on this as well...


They will send your timepiece to Japan for you but you have to pay for shipping on top of the restoration fees.


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

Which would you prefer?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

tophotdog said:


> Which would you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 12384257


I prefer the Seiko on looks alone, if I could sell them I'd take the BP and sell, then buy the Seiko


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> I prefer the Seiko on looks alone, if I could sell them I'd take the BP and sell, then buy the Seiko


Good. Then I'm not alone. I thought I lost my mind for a moment there.


----------



## dongster81 (Aug 12, 2016)

On grey perlon









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

That Blancpain handset has given me cancer


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

tophotdog said:


> Which would you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 12384257


I prefer the Seiko. I almost bit on the Blancpain when it was first introduced, but ultimately decided it was a little bigger than I like. I also think the indices are too small and am not a big fan of the date placement. If they ever offer a faithful reproduction of the 1953 Fifty Fathoms, I'd have to try to find a way to get one, but the Bathyscaphe wasn't quite right for me. Meanwhile, I'm pretty sure the SBDX019 is my favorite watch of all time.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Urethane DAL2BP. Feels and looks indestructible.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

dwmac said:


> That is good news. Did they retouch/polish the case and if they did what did it turn out like. As I said in my original post I have experienced Rolex polishing on a few watches and they came back in fantastic shape. Just trying to pickup what I should expect from Seiko after sending in a higher end watch for servicing.


Not too sure about this because of the hardened coating utilised on the SLA017. Any good watchmaker will have the tools and technique fo polish regular stainless 316 0r 904 but the hard coating or top surface is another matter. Too much polishing might reduce the thickness or effectiveness of the surface coating?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

obomomomo said:


> Not too sure about this because of the hardened coating utilised on the SLA017. Any good watchmaker will have the tools and technique fo polish regular stainless 316 0r 904 but the hard coating or top surface is another matter. Too much polishing might reduce the thickness or effectiveness of the surface coating?


Does the SLA have a diashield coating? I hope not. I remember reading somewhere that cases which have been treated with diashield coating can't be refinished.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Does the SLA have a diashield coating? I hope not. I remember reading somewhere that cases treated with diashield can't be refinished.


Yes it does


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Yes it does


Wow! That's awfull. As I understand it's a protective coating. So it's more unlikely to scratch compared to regular SS, but if it does, you are basically sol.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

This makes no sense. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't diashield much like PVD? In that case, it should be easily removed before or during polishing.



T1meout said:


> Wow! That's awfull. As I understand it's a protective coating. So it's more unlikely to scratch compared to regular SS, but if it does, you are basically sol.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Wow! That's awfull. As I understand it's a protective coating. So it's more unlikely to scratch compared to regular SS, but if it does, you are basically sol.


I presume Seiko can refinish it and maintain the diashield. But I can't see how anyone else could.... Short of stripping the entire coating and redoing a complete refinishing on the stainless steel.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone posted about this before, Seiko Japan can re-coat metal with diashield and can refinish. I'm sure it costs a lot more than a standard polish job. After a month of use I still have 0 marks on my watch, normally a watch with high polish would start getting swirls right way.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

tophotdog said:


> Which would you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 12384257


This was a real consideration in my mind, especially with the BP in a 38mm version. Come on, if the prices were equal one way or other, I would take the BP. However, with the BP being well over 2 and maybe 3 times the price, this Seiko holds up very well. It quite effectively satisfies my yearning for a nice high level vintage styled diver like the 38mm Bathy. It has some arguably nicer design elements, and I don't like the signature stiff BP bezel action. Overall, I think the BP is a nicer definitely higher quality piece... But not fitting the price difference. Glad to have the SLA017 and be able to save some cash to target something other than the Bathy.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

walrusmonger said:


> Someone posted about this before, Seiko Japan can re-coat metal with diashield and can refinish. I'm sure it costs a lot more than a standard polish job. After a month of use I still have 0 marks on my watch, normally a watch with high polish would start getting swirls right way.


Actually we don't know whether Seiko refinished the case or simply replaced it. The work was either done under warranty or the AD incured the charges given it was he who damaged the finishing during a strap change. The owner assumed it was refinished, but we can't know for certain given he didn't bare the cost and doesn't know for certain how the problem was resolved.

Can someone confirm from personal experience whether this is true?


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

I've worn this watch all but one day for the past 2 weeks. It's the only watch I've worn that many consecutive days since I began collecting. 

It dresses up or down depending on the strap. This is just a crazy-sexy watch that hits all the right notes.

There's a lot of moronic trolling on this thread and elsewhere, but I think the folks that actually own one of these know what I'm talking about. It's a triumph of design by Seiko and I'm so glad I bought one.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> I've worn this watch all but one day for the past 2 weeks. It's the only watch I've worn that many consecutive days since I began collecting.
> 
> It dresses up or down depending on the strap. This is just a crazy-sexy watch that hits all the right notes.
> 
> There's a lot of moronic trolling on this thread and elsewhere, but I think the folks that actually own one of these know what I'm talking about. It's a triumph of design by Seiko and I'm so glad I bought one.


I agree 100%. I have had mine for two weeks now and have not worn another watch since. My poor Sub is sitting in its watch wonder looking at me wondering when it will get worn. I feel that this is a home run and I wear it with my suit for work everyday and it looks great. It looks great with shorts and a tshirt. It looks great with anything and for that it gets worn! Plain and simple!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marculi (Jul 14, 2017)

tophotdog said:


> Which would you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 12384257


Prefer the Seiko. Like the hour and minute hands more.


----------



## Marculi (Jul 14, 2017)

Have one of this lovely piece myself but yet to try on the bracelet. Does anyone know if the bracelet has Diashield or only the watch itself? Thanks.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

7.8" wrist


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine finally landed! Not much to add to what's already been said. I was one of the lucky a** hats that got one for a bit under $3,000. A very special watch in every way.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Can someone tell me, for those wearing aftermarket watch straps, are you using 20mm and living with the slightly pinched band at the between the lugs?


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

I am using a W jean 19mm waffle. Perfection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> Can someone tell me, for those wearing aftermarket watch straps, are you using 20mm and living with the slightly pinched band at the between the lugs?


Not here, I purchsed a 19mm NATO. BUT will be a trying a 20mm nylon two piece next week.

I have to add the silicone it came with is very comfortable.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I agree that the rubber strap which comes with the watch is very comfortable, however I want something a bit more substantial. Given that the 20mm straps are more plentiful, I will probably opt to go that route.

I do have a herringbone black toxic nato in 20mm on it now and it looks good but not as great as I had hoped for. Will try a black or dark brown single pass horween strap next.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jeepie said:


> I am using a W jean 19mm waffle. Perfection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good on your wrist. Can you please share the length of the w jean waffle (long side) ? The waffle that came with my SLA017 (at 140mm) is unwearably long for my small wrist ! Thanks.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

no name no slogan said:


> It dresses up or down depending on the strap. This is just a crazy-sexy watch that hits all the right notes.
> 
> There's a lot of moronic trolling on this thread and elsewhere, but I think the folks that actually own one of these know what I'm talking about. It's a triumph of design by Seiko and I'm so glad I bought one.


I wouldn't call them necessarily moronic but there are certainly some 'hurt' crowd out there expressing their dissatisfaction and frustration (mainly high-price tag related) who just wouldn't stop contributing in a not so nice manner, trying to spoil it for the ones who actually managed to land one. Not nice. 
But even worse is the particular toxic crowd posting on the well known watch blog sites and forums like Hoodinke, Ablogtowatch and Monochrome to name the few...the level of arrogant and distasteful commentary posted there regarding SLA017 and SPB051/053 diver releases in particular is vomit inducing.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^again, I cannot understand why many are upset with the price tag. It's a well made diver and a limited edition. I think consumers forget that limited runs are actually more expensive per production piece than a massively produced piece. The same tooling goes into a limited run and a massive scale piece with less return on income. It's certainly a cost driver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> ^again, I cannot understand why many are upset with the price tag. It's a well made diver and a limited edition. I think consumers forget that limited runs are actually more expensive per production piece than a massively produced piece. The same tooling goes into a limited run and a massive scale piece with less return on income. It's certainly a cost driver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong, I do wish the 62mas was cheaper but there is quite double standard going on when it comes to Seiko in general.

Last year when Omega issued the Speedy Tuesday limited edition watch, that sold for nearly twice what the regular Speedy pro sells for, no one said much about those 2012 limited pieces. I think it sold out online in about 6 hours. $6500 for a watch that is essentially unchanged (except dial and case back printing) for the past 50 years.......same case, same movement, and same finishing......ooh i forgot, no bracelet for the special edition.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Guess it's more of a Swiss vs Japanese kind of perception.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> Guess it's more of a Swiss vs Japanese kind of perception.


I feel its because Seiko has an entry level line (<$1000) of watches, where Omega, Rolex, Tudor does not. For this, higher end Seiko and Grand Seiko gets a bad rap from most of the naive


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

Sure. It's 12.5 cm.

I also have very slim wrists. Here's my 36 mm explorer for comparison.










I want to wear the mas reissue on rubber and like you I found the stock strap horribly long. I also found it stiff and uncomfortably thick.

The wjean is way more supple and also about half the thickness










My wrists are 6.5 inches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> That looks good on your wrist. Can you please share the length of the w jean waffle (long side) ? The waffle that came with my SLA017 (at 140mm) is unwearably long for my small wrist ! Thanks.


See above. Let me know if you've got any more questions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

On a 20mm Martini Racing to assess colour match.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

walrusmonger said:


> Someone posted about this before, Seiko Japan can re-coat metal with diashield and can refinish. I'm sure it costs a lot more than a standard polish job. After a month of use I still have 0 marks on my watch, normally a watch with high polish would start getting swirls right way.


Myth Busted. Seiko themselves confirmed that Dia-Shield coated watch parts can't be refinished. The only option available is to replace the damaged part.

Source: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/can-dia-shield-treated-cases-refinished-seiko-4498347.html


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Redbaronace said:


> Can someone tell me, for those wearing aftermarket watch straps, are you using 20mm and living with the slightly pinched band at the between the lugs?


I've been looking for only 19mm straps. The odd width makes the hunt more exciting. :-d

So far I've got the Uncle Seiko waffle, a leather and nylon Nato, and just received the Wjean waffle and Willard (haven't tried them yet). I have an ostrich leather strap on the way. Seems like there are options available, but like the watch, you might have to pay up for them when you find them. The Watch Gecko Bond Nato cost almost as much for shipping as for the strap, but it is of excellent quality.

I found a Camille Fournet strap that could be really excellent, but I'll wait until I get the ostrich first, and it's quite spendy.

I've never spent this much time and money on straps for a single watch, so that speaks to how much I like wearing this one.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

T1meout said:


> Myth Busted. Seiko themselves confirmed that Dia-Shield coated watch parts can't be refinished. The only option available is to replace the damaged part.
> 
> Source: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/can-dia-shield-treated-cases-refinished-seiko-4498347.html


I don't understand all this obsessing over the case. My only worry would be finding a replacement for the crystal if it ever got damaged.

Do you own this watch, T1meout?


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> I wouldn't call them necessarily moronic but there are certainly some 'hurt' crowd out there expressing their dissatisfaction and frustration (mainly high-price tag related) who just wouldn't stop contributing in a not so nice manner, trying to spoil it for the ones who actually managed to land one. Not nice.
> But even worse is the particular toxic crowd posting on the well known watch blog sites and forums like Hoodinke, Ablogtowatch and Monochrome to name the few...the level of arrogant and distasteful commentary posted there regarding SLA017 and SPB051/053 diver releases in particular is vomit inducing.


I noticed that too. Most of it comes out of Seiko brand ignorance, lack of historical knowledge or simply arrogance towards a watch brand without Swiss roots. 
That's why we have separate forums and blogs, so we can all enjoy our brands and hobbies in piece. Live and let live!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> On a 20mm Martini Racing to assess colour match.
> 
> View attachment 12386831


Great picture! It really draws out the radial brushing on the case/lugs.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

no name no slogan said:


> I've worn this watch all but one day for the past 2 weeks. It's the only watch I've worn that many consecutive days since I began collecting.
> 
> It dresses up or down depending on the strap. This is just a crazy-sexy watch that hits all the right notes.
> 
> There's a lot of moronic trolling on this thread and elsewhere, but I think the folks that actually own one of these know what I'm talking about. It's a triumph of design by Seiko and I'm so glad I bought one.


Wonderfully put!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> I don't understand all this obsessing over the case. My only worry would be finding a replacement for the crystal if it ever got damaged.
> 
> Do you own this watch, T1meout?


No, I don't. But being a Grand Seiko fan and owner it interests me immensely. I'm baffled by certain design choices, but I guess it was Seiko's choice to make.

I'm certain Seiko Japan have plenty replacement crystals in stock for whomever might need one. Sapphire crystal is practically indestructible anyways. So I wouldn't be to worried about it.

The dia-shield topic fascinates me because it's important to know that once a watch is scratched there is no simple way of restoring that finish back to its original state. This is valuable information when considering a preowned watch for example.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

If PVD can be removed why can't diashield? Isn't it essentially the same? You can just send to someone like IWW to remove the diashield and then refinish like a conventional watch. What's the big deal here?


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

pinkybrain said:


> If PVD can be removed why can't diashield? Isn't it essentially the same? You can just send to someone like IWW to remove the diashield and then refinish like a conventional watch. What's the big deal here?


Yeah, totally, guess it's just the aspect of knowing that the original finish is not present.

I have an SBDC027, and it's also Diashield, the coating annoys me, it prevents typical refinishing techniques, and I just bought another bracelet for it, since it can't be refinished.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

T1meout said:


> No, I don't. But being a Grand Seiko fan and owner it interests me immensely. I'm baffled by certain design choices, but I guess it was Seiko's choice to make.


I've seen your posts here and on the GS forum and it seems like half of the time you're trolling Seiko and the rest you are defending them. Hard to understand your motivations, particularly on products you do not own.

You seem to spend a lot of time trying to deter others from buying Seiko: "Hey everybody..." "...it's Chinese!", "...it's gonna cost a lot to get serviced!", "...don't scratch the case!", "...I've debunked a great myth!" (myth???)

Perhaps Seiko products just aren't for you and you should move on to other manufacturers you can be more comfortable with. :think:


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> I've seen your posts here and on the GS forum and it seems like half of the time you're trolling Seiko and the rest you are defending them. Hard to understand your motivations, particularly on products you do not own.
> 
> You seem to spend a lot of time trying to deter others from buying Seiko: "Hey everybody..." "...it's Chinese!", "...it's gonna cost a lot to get serviced!", "...don't scratch the case!", "...I've debunked a great myth!" (myth???)
> 
> Perhaps Seiko products just aren't for you and you should move on to other manufacturers you can be more comfortable with. :think:


I'm not deterring anyone of doing anything. I'm just providing information and stating the facts. After thorough research and weighing all the pros and cons I have come to the conclusion that the SLA is not for me. I can appreciate the history, its look and all that, but I still feel it could have been so much more. It's like cooking a 4 star Michelin meal and serving it to customers in a dogs bowl. I like Seiko, but I'm not a blind follower of any brand in particular. Not even the ones I own. You can checkout my comments on the Panerai forum for proof. I just call it like I see it, and let the facts speak for themselves. I guess Dutch honesty isn't appreciated by everyone.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I can honestly only post positives about this watch. It is an amazing time piece and I own many watches and high end brands like Rolex and this hits all my sweet spots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

T1meout said:


> I guess not everyone appreciates Dutch honesty.


It's great and all, but we get it, we got it when you were all over the "Chinese" bracelet. Move along already and stop p*ssing in everyone's cornflakes.

There are plenty of watches that people don't like, but they don't find it necessary to point out all the flaws or differences they find therein.

It's like the worst kind of friend who you tell about a great new car (or whatever) that you bought, but all they say is, "yeah, but did you know this other car has more horsepower. And did you know that the leather they use isn't sustainable. And did you know the Tesla doesn't use gas at all. And did you know....." :roll:


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

T1meout said:


> Myth Busted. Seiko themselves confirmed that Dia-Shield coated watch parts can't be refinished. The only option available is to replace the damaged part.
> 
> Source: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/can-dia-shield-treated-cases-refinished-seiko-4498347.html


Too bad. But at least Seiko can put to use the special case moulds and machines they made just to create this unique case for this 2000 piece run. Of course, many are hoping they put them to use for a bigger job but who knows.

Another here asked if the bracelet has diashield too. I'd like to know as well. But judging by the difference in quality and feel between bracelet and case, and all the exterior scuffs my bracelet arrived with, I would say no.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> It's great and all, but we get it, we got it when you were all over the "Chinese" bracelet. Move along already and stop p*ssing in everyone's cornflakes.
> 
> There are plenty of watches that people don't like, but they don't find it necessary to point out all the flaws or differences they find therein.
> 
> It's like the worst kind of friend who you tell about a great new car (or whatever) that you bought, but all they say is, "yeah, but did you know this other car has more horsepower. And did you know that the leather they use isn't sustainable. And did you know the Tesla doesn't use gas at all. And did you know....." :roll:


Someone who really wants an SLA, say a collector, won't be deterred by my comments.
And in all fairness I haven't compared the SLA to any other brand.
Now hypothetically speaking, let's say in the future someone is considering buying an overpriced badly beaten scratched up SLA on eBay. Don't you think they'd appreciate someone took the time to post the facts for future reference? I certainly would, and I'd care to wager you would as well, unless you were the owner of said watch. As long as feelings aren't seriously hurt, personally I prefer and value honesty over politeness. I would expect nothing less from a true friend.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Some of my observations...every watch, and I mean every watch has some minor flaw or some sticking point. So since I own both the SLA017 and a Rolex Submariner I can poke fun at each. I ordered a brand new bracelet for my Submariner. It's the 93150 bracelet. Guess what, its rattles worse than my old one did. So some might say that it cheap or a defect but I know that's just how these bracelets are and it is made by arguably one of the strictest quality control Swiss manufactures ever! So my SLA017 has a Chinese bracelet. I don't care. So my SLA017 had a protective coating, I don't care. I take it for what it is and enjoy those little nuances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Alas, I digress. For my penance, a photo:


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 12387625
> 
> 
> Alas, I digress. For my penance, a photo:
> ...


And two Hail Mary's and Our Fathers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Personally I don't have a problem with anyone posting facts that may be negatives about this watch, as long as they're not harping, razzing, making stretches, or generally being a jerk about it. And I appreciate knowing more about a watch I own, than knowing less. There's plenty of gushing and unchecked enthusiasm to go around here, there's room for acknowledging 'other' aspects.

No watch is perfect and this wasn't a perfect kit put forth by Seiko. But the bottom line is it really is a very nice piece, well worth the money I spent in my opinion, and I'm really happy to own it. No one else being factual or even negative about the watch here has come close to threatening my personal enjoyment or appreciation of owning this piece. And I hope any less than positive statements I've ever made have not rained on anyone else's party as that's never been the intent.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> View attachment 12369671
> 
> 
> I'm ready to declare that this is one of the best watches I've ever strapped to my wrist. There are just so many small things about this watch that are perfect.
> ...


Speaking of caliber ... unadjusted 8L35 for that price ....what


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

chuasam said:


> Speaking of caliber ... unadjusted 8L35 for that price ....what


It's not unadjusted, but it's nice to see a new troll in this thread, there hasn't been enough of that.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> I can honestly only post positives about this watch. It is an amazing time piece and I own many watches and high end brands like Rolex and this hits all my sweet spots.


I can think of one negative, I wish it wasn't a limited edition ! I love its classic looks. The SBP051/053 aren't even close.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jeepie said:


> See above. Let me know if you've got any more questions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you jeepie. This is very helpful.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Are spare straps or bracelets available from Seiko? I'd like to order another silicon strap.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

appleb said:


> Are spare straps or bracelets available from Seiko? I'd like to order another silicon strap.


I am interested in this as well. I contacted several US ADs about this and none of them replied.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> I've been looking for only 19mm straps. The odd width makes the hunt more exciting. :-d
> 
> So far I've got the Uncle Seiko waffle, a leather and nylon Nato, and just received the Wjean waffle and Willard (haven't tried them yet). I have an ostrich leather strap on the way. Seems like there are options available, but like the watch, you might have to pay up for them when you find them. The Watch Gecko Bond Nato cost almost as much for shipping as for the strap, but it is of excellent quality.
> 
> ...


Between the Uncle Seiko and W Jean waffles, which is a better fit for the SLA017 (especially how it sits in between the lugs)? Thanks.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

KoolKat said:


> Between the Uncle Seiko and W Jean waffles, which is a better fit for the SLA017 (especially how it sits in between the lugs)? Thanks.


I'll take some pictures and do a showdown tomorrow. For a teaser, the WJean is more supple and has the feel of rubber, but is less well finished on the ends. The Uncle Seiko is stiffer and feels more like plastic than rubber, but is cleaner on the ends. I wish I could get the best of both, or really, I wish the original Seiko strap wasn't such a lint magnet.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

jswing said:


> It's not unadjusted, but it's nice to see a new troll in this thread, there hasn't been enough of that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


OH? Tell me more about how many positions Seiko specially adjusted your 8L35 to?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

chuasam said:


> OH? Tell me more about how many positions Seiko specially adjusted your 8L35 to?


Just because they don't advertise it as such doesn't mean they don't regulate the movement. Those who have tracked the timekeeping (something I don't really care about) have reported COSC accuracy.

The watch is assembled by the small studio that assembles the Grand Seiko models, so one would expect the type of craftsmanship that we see in both finish and accuracy of this watch.

It appears you've dropped in to stir the pot, but it really just reflects poorly on you.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> I'll take some pictures and do a showdown tomorrow. For a teaser, the WJean is more supple and has the feel of rubber, but is less well finished on the ends. The Uncle Seiko is stiffer and feels more like plastic than rubber, but is cleaner on the ends. I wish I could get the best of both, or really, I wish the original Seiko strap wasn't such a lint magnet.


Thanks for the info. Mindful neither waffle was made specifically for the Sla017 I was wondering how well it sits in between the lugs, e.g. does it rub against the lugs/ case, etc.? I look forward to your review tomorrow as I need one badly. The stock waffle is unwearable for me. Thanks !


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just an FYI

NODUS watches just started selling a tropic rubber strap

$35

https://www.noduswatches.com/straps/tropic-rubber-straps










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoppyjr said:


> Those who have tracked the timekeeping (something I don't really care about) have reported COSC accuracy.


Please. You want to sugar coat instead of getting at the truth. That's trolling.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

This thread has turned downhill. It's just a watch, folks. Pretty much the best we've seen by Seiko for a long while (particularly since it's under 47mm). Stop trolling each other. Save that for the Invicta/Steinhart threads on f2


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

2 x 8L35's

Sorry about the pic quality, snapped with my 4s.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

6R15 said:


> This thread has turned downhill. It's just a watch, folks. Pretty much the best we've seen by Seiko for a long while (particularly since it's under 47mm). Stop trolling each other. Save that for the Invicta/Steinhart threads on f2


Well said. Just ignore all the haters or trolls or people with an axe to grind. The mute function on tapatalk does wonders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

6R15 said:


> This thread has turned downhill. It's just a watch, folks. Pretty much the best we've seen by Seiko for a long while (particularly since it's under 47mm). Stop trolling each other. Save that for the Invicta/Steinhart threads on f2


It's not just a watch, folks. Pretty much the best I've seen by Seiko or by ANY WATCH COMPANY for a long while. That's what making me save for it. Yes, I want to know about dia-shield and 8L35, anything else. Owners of the watch in this thread want a love fest, and I understand their frustration with the negative comments about the bracelet and lint on silicon, which are minor ancillary issues.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## riorio (Mar 8, 2017)

Usually Seiko will only release spare parts at least 3 - 4 months after the watch is released so you should wait until towards the end of the year 


appleb said:


> Are spare straps or bracelets available from Seiko? I'd like to order another silicon strap.


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

kamonjj said:


> ^again, I cannot understand why many are upset with the price tag. It's a well made diver and a limited edition. I think consumers forget that limited runs are actually more expensive per production piece than a massively produced piece. The same tooling goes into a limited run and a massive scale piece with less return on income. It's certainly a cost driver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truer words about this have not been spoken.


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

jeepie said:


> Sure. It's 12.5 cm.
> 
> I also have very slim wrists. Here's my 36 mm explorer for comparison.
> 
> ...


This post perfectly illustrates what the SLA017 is worth vis a vis a Rolex. Any other opinions would probably be just prejudice against paying for a timepiece branded "Seiko".


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Here's a video I made of mine:


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Very nice but...white gloves???


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

T1meout said:


> I'm not deterring anyone of doing anything. I'm just providing information and stating the facts. After thorough research and weighing all the pros and cons I have come to the conclusion that the SLA is not for me. I can appreciate the history, its look and all that, but I still feel it could have been so much more. It's like cooking a 4 star Michelin meal and serving it to customers in a dogs bowl. I like Seiko, but I'm not a blind follower of any brand in particular. Not even the ones I own. You can checkout my comments on the Panerai forum for proof. I just call it like I see it, and let the facts speak for themselves. I guess Dutch honesty isn't appreciated by everyone.


Brutal truth is not for everyone.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> Just because they don't advertise it as such doesn't mean they don't regulate the movement. Those who have tracked the timekeeping (something I don't really care about) have reported COSC accuracy.
> 
> The watch is assembled by the small studio that assembles the Grand Seiko models, so one would expect the type of craftsmanship that we see in both finish and accuracy of this watch.
> 
> It appears you've dropped in to stir the pot, but it really just reflects poorly on you.


You do realize that, in watchmakers' terms, being "adjusted" & "regulated" refers to two different things eh?

The movements in this particular limited edition are regulated, not adjusted. At least that's what I read...if anyone bad information to state otherwise kindly fill in.

And the term "COSC specs", is really being thrown about way too often, by many who has little grasp on the actual requirements, or the testing involved.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

I could have saved myself a lot of money had I had this watch years ago. Still loving mine. Had to force myself to set it aside to see how I felt about my Speedy. I wore it to a ball game last night. Very different watches to some I understand, but to me, it's similar in its neutral color, 40mm casual watch with a thin black bezel. Both on a strap.

If I could undo the Omega purchase and put that loot back in my pocket, I'd probably do it now. This 62MAS² is a splendid watch to me.

I'm fairly new to WUS in active usage, but not membership. Spend most of my time over on TZ. TZ is sleepy by comparison to the activity here. 150 page thread, wow! I think it is because they sink threads. New posts do not lift them. First in, first out no matter the interest. But one thing I've noted is that there is less arguing over there. Still, it's a little refreshing to hear the _counter_ to things too, and not just "nice watch, congrats". Which truly is a GREAT MANY post replies there. So, the good with the bad...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

r0gue said:


> I could have saved myself a lot of money had I had this watch years ago. Still loving mine. Had to force myself to set it aside to see how I felt about my Speedy. I wore it to a ball game last night. Very different watches to some I understand, but to me, it's similar in its neutral color, 40mm casual watch with a thin black bezel. Both on a strap.
> 
> If I could undo the Omega purchase and put that loot back in my pocket, I'd probably do it now. This 62MAS² is a splendid watch to me.


There's a theme here with the Back to the Future music in appleb's video


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Hoppyjr said:


> Just because they don't advertise it as such doesn't mean they don't regulate the movement. Those who have tracked the timekeeping (something I don't really care about) have reported COSC accuracy.
> 
> The watch is assembled by the small studio that assembles the Grand Seiko models, so one would expect the type of craftsmanship that we see in both finish and accuracy of this watch.
> 
> It appears you've dropped in to stir the pot, but it really just reflects poorly on you.


Hop, Seiko did state that they're being adjusted in the same studio that they adjust GS in. It's in their Japanese press release, but I don't have time to post it for some troll with an axe to grind. Mine is +2/day. I haven't seen another watch elicit such angst before, I don't get it. If they don't like the watch, just move on, why the need to try to put it down in an owner's thread?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> Please. You want to sugar coat instead of getting at the truth. That's trolling.


Link to where it is listed as being unadjusted? Seiko press release says otherwise. 
https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/index.html

"This hand assembled and adjusted masterpiece is available in a limited edition of 2,000 from July 2017".


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

This is what Joe Kirk, one of Seiko USA's more informed sources, had to say about it in the SLA017 thread in the GS forum. For what it's worth.



JoeKirk said:


> It is common misconception that the 8L35 is undecorated and unadjusted GS movement. The 8L35A in SBDX001 prior to about 2013 was not striped and did not feature MEMS. So current SBDX017 does now have the upgraded 8L35B, which has both. This movements on these are indeed adjusted (which I did mention in the original post), but obviously not within the specifications of GS. If it is not a GS, this is the best rating that mechanical's will have. You can think of it as COSC vs non-COSC. Sometimes non-COSC very easily perform within COSC s, but they are not guaranteed to.


Now, I don't know exactly what is being meant here or there by "adjusted" or "unadjusted" .... I feel these terms are a bit problematic; of course there must be some sort of adjustment taking place at some point. I think the bottom line is that this movement is not certified in any way and is only guaranteed to be within a very basic -10 to +15 sec/day range (correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not looking at the manual). It may be "adjusted" in a most basic sense of the word, but nobody has ever mentioned anything about number of positions, nor to what standard any adjustments are being made to, so I'm not going to assume any adjustment along the lines of a COSC or GS standard certification (which is what I THINK a lot of people are getting at when they ask whether or not it is "adjusted")

... And again you have the range it's guaranteed for, which is honestly not particularly impressive, so we should take that for what it's worth. Yours may vary, it can be as slow at 10 or as fast as 15, or dead on at 0, it is considered within specs. While some may be lucky enough, this watch consistently being within -3 +5 sec/day is not meant to be expected.

That however doesn't mean it's not a high quality movement with high integrity and capable of maintaining high level performance. It just hasn't gone through a notably stringent certification process. Which more or less is out the window in a few years anyway until serviced by the manufacturer.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Voted best answer. 
The mold and technical parts of it is a one time run. So once it's done. Whatever is used to make it is going straight to the archives. 
And they have to profit out of the 2000 pcs they made.



kamonjj said:


> ^again, I cannot understand why many are upset with the price tag. It's a well made diver and a limited edition. I think consumers forget that limited runs are actually more expensive per production piece than a massively produced piece. The same tooling goes into a limited run and a massive scale piece with less return on income. It's certainly a cost driver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> Voted best answer.
> The mold and technical parts of it is a one time run. So once it's done. Whatever is used to make it is going straight to the archives.
> And they have to profit out of the 2000 pcs they made.


I'm not sure whether they necessarily need to make a profit directly out of the 2000 pcs they made. Being such an iconic limited edition, they can easily justify the under-recovery (if any) to their long term brand building cost, and also its positive impact to their subsequent sale of the mass market 6rMAS. The latter is where the real profits are expected to be delivered.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jswing;43720911I haven't seen another watch elicit such angst before said:


> .....see Ginault
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> NODUS watches just started selling a tropic rubber strap
> 
> ...


Gald to see that it's rubber n not silicone
Not a fan of silicone lint magnet..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, i agree with you 100%. brand building cost and they actually show to their customers that they do listen and it's about damn time to do a reissue of their iconic diver since vintage reissues are so hot right now.
Seiko stole the show at baselworld 2017 man.

The modern iteration will definitely help to recover cost and profit.



KoolKat said:


> I'm not sure whether they necessarily need to make a profit directly out of the 2000 pcs they made. Being such an iconic limited edition, they can easily justify the under-recovery (if any) to their long term brand building cost, and also its positive impact to their subsequent sale of the mass market 6rMAS. The latter is where the real profits are expected to be delivered.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

T1meout said:


> I'm not deterring anyone of doing anything. I'm just providing information and stating the facts. After thorough research and weighing all the pros and cons I have come to the conclusion that the SLA is not for me. I can appreciate the history, its look and all that, but I still feel it could have been so much more. It's like cooking a 4 star Michelin meal and serving it to customers in a dogs bowl. I like Seiko, but I'm not a blind follower of any brand in particular. Not even the ones I own. You can checkout my comments on the Panerai forum for proof. I just call it like I see it, and let the facts speak for themselves. I guess Dutch honesty isn't appreciated by everyone.


As a foodie, I have a duty to point out that 3 stars is the highest rating Michelin can award a meal.

I myself like Seiko but I'm chafing at the fact that they're not adjusting the movement on something so expensive. And if they wanted to reduce per unit cost, why make it a limited edition? Why not make it a regular model and charge along the lines of the Marine Master.

This is more akin to putting a microwaved TV dinner and serving it on your finest Wedgwood tableware.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> I'm not sure whether they necessarily need to make a profit directly out of the 2000 pcs they made. Being such an iconic limited edition, they can easily justify the under-recovery (if any) to their long term brand building cost, and also its positive impact to their subsequent sale of the mass market 6rMAS. The latter is where the real profits are expected to be delivered.


Given the decline in watch sales over the past couple years, i feel they would be hard pressed to launch the sla for brand recognition alone. I'm sure they still designed the watch and sold it at a price point where profit was made. It seems to be an awful a lot of work to prop up one of the worlds most recognizable watch brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

chuasam said:


> As a foodie, I have a duty to point out that 3 stars is the highest rating Michelin can award a meal.
> 
> I myself like Seiko but I'm chafing at the fact that they're not adjusting the movement on something so expensive. And if they wanted to reduce per unit cost, why make it a limited edition? Why not make it a regular model and charge along the lines of the Marine Master.
> 
> This is more akin to putting a microwaved TV dinner and serving it on your finest Wedgwood tableware.


Its clear you have come on to this thread just to stir things up. Since you last posted a few pages back it has been shown/quoted/proved that the movement is adjusted - you just haven't bothered to read the responses.

I'm sure there are other threads you can go pi55 all over, why not take a look.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Its clear you have come on to this thread just to stir things up. Since you last posted a few pages back it has been shown/quoted/proved that the movement is adjusted - you just haven't bothered to read the responses.
> 
> I'm sure there are other threads you can go pi55 all over, why not take a look.


I did. Adjusted to how many temperatures and positions? Please do tell.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The SLA is not discussed much over on SCWF either.

Over here I take all the negs with a pinch of salt on chips and of course on a Wedgwood plate.

As stated before all the complaints are from non owners.

I just love this watch and wear it daily now.

Yet another pic for those boys,


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

I absolutely love mine too. It would be interesting to see (other than a buddy of mine who's lost interest in all watches and has sold up) whether anyone who actually owns the watch, can confirm that they have been disappointed with it? I know there are negatives, but as an owner you take this on board, like Ferrari fuel consumption or Scarlett Johansson being an endomorph. 

If you own the watch are you disappointed? Y/N.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

That's a N here.


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

N from me. Love mine don. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

chuasam said:


> I did. Adjusted to how many temperatures and positions? Please do tell.


It's adjusted to 54 positions and eleventy temperatures.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

bluedialer said:


> This is what Joe Kirk, one of Seiko USA's more informed sources, had to say about it in the SLA017 thread in the GS forum. For what it's worth.
> 
> Now, I don't know exactly what is being meant here or there by "adjusted" or "unadjusted" .... I feel these terms are a bit problematic; of course there must be some sort of adjustment taking place at some point. I think the bottom line is that this movement is not certified in any way and is only guaranteed to be within a very basic -10 to +15 sec/day range (correct me if I'm wrong, I'm not looking at the manual). It may be "adjusted" in a most basic sense of the word, but nobody has ever mentioned anything about number of positions, nor to what standard any adjustments are being made to, so I'm not going to assume any adjustment along the lines of a COSC or GS standard certification (which is what I THINK a lot of people are getting at when they ask whether or not it is "adjusted")
> 
> ...


Hmm, very informative reply. I stand corrected that these are indeed "adjusted"....even though it may not be what I'd consider "well adjusted" to guarantee a narrower range of accuracy.

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Hmm, very informative reply. I stand corrected that these are indeed "adjusted"....even though it may not be what I'd consider "well adjusted" to guarantee a narrower range of accuracy.
> 
> Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


Oh please, give it a rest.

I'm just wanting to see more pics of the watch. Sure i wish it was different in some ways. I bet my wife wishes i was different in some ways as well, but she doesnt feel the need to remind me about it everyday or tell everyone else about it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

They are adjusted which honestly is the harder service to perform. The regulation is actually rather easy and that involves regulated the movement so it runs faster or slower in all positions. I believe the reason Seiko did not regulate the movements is that as the movement runs for weeks months it actually slows down a bit and if they regulated the brand new movement we might have great COSC timing now that would eventually be running slow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

jswing said:


> Hop, Seiko did state that they're being adjusted in the same studio that they adjust GS in. It's in their Japanese press release, but I don't have time to post it for some troll with an axe to grind. Mine is +2/day. I haven't seen another watch elicit such angst before, I don't get it. If they don't like the watch, just move on, why the need to try to put it down in an owner's thread?





dnslater said:


> Link to where it is listed as being unadjusted? Seiko press release says otherwise.
> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/index.html
> 
> "This hand assembled and adjusted masterpiece is available in a limited edition of 2,000 from July 2017".


Thanks fellas. As I thought.

Some people clearly need a different hobby, as they clearly just want to cause trouble. When I said "to COSC specs" I was referring to +6/-4 and not necessarily to actually being run through Chronometer testing. Of course, I'm sure most reading my post were able to understand the spirit of what I said, but it's the Internet and there will always be those who need attention or must act like they are somehow intellectually superior. We know they aren't and it just takes the fun out of what should be a light hearted discussion about a great watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

chuasam said:


> I did. Adjusted to how many temperatures and positions? Please do tell.


At this point you're just being a turd in the punch bowl. You should direct your questions to Seiko if you are truly curious.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

This watch has some flaws, we all know it, all knew it before we made the purchase. Most people buying it knew the bracelet wasn't going to be great, and knew it probably wasn't going to be the most accurate - but guess what we still bought it - and most people on this thread are still happy with their purchase. Its was our money and we were free to spend in any way we wish - and we went for a lovely sized watch with great looks.

The degree to which some people (who don't even own or even handled the watch) commenting on this thread just to annoy the owners is beyond silly.

To use Chusams "I'm a foodie" analogy - this is the equivalent of us ordering a meal and being happy with the meal (irrespective of its michelin rating) , but theres an annoying ar5e in the restaurant who's spoiling it for everyone.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Guys, guys just DON'T bite. Enjoy what YOU have and they DON'T.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

It occurs to me, that if you look at this watch with the question of, is it worth $3.4k, the answer can easily be no. I'd answered it that way when it was first announced. A resounding NO, even though it was the ONLY watch at Basel that appealed to me this year.

Now if you ask yourself am willing to pay $3.4k to get (_i'll be generous to the rest of the Baselworld presenters_) "one of" the most interesting watches of the year... A limited edition which should do well to preserve that investment .... Well then, in time, that angle changed _my_ mind. And there is a myriad of great aspects with this watch to back up that strong interest that I had. Not the least of which is that it is adjusted to 54 positions and eleventy temperatures. Err uhh, I mean, _Not one of which_ is that it is adjusted to 54 positions and eleventy temperatures!


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

For what it's worth, I don't own the watch as it's difficult to get and expensive in the UK but it does look fantastic.

If I could have got one at a realistic price i.e. US price I would have and I have a couple of Rolex and it would fit right in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Clearly, this unadjusted movement is junk...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ wow, that is killer. I'll throw mine on the timegrapher later when I get home from dinner.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

For all those "negative" posts...

LA-LA-LA-LA I'm not listening!!!










Mine should be here tomorrow (Monday 31-July-2017).

- Thomas


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

r0gue said:


> It occurs to me, that if you look at this watch with the question of, is it worth $3.4k, the answer can easily be no. I'd answered it that way when it was first announced. A resounding NO, even though it was the ONLY watch at Basel that appealed to me this year.
> 
> Now if you ask yourself am willing to pay $3.4k to get (_i'll be generous to the rest of the Baselworld presenters_) "one of" the most interesting watches of the year... A limited edition which should do well to preserve that investment .... Well then, in time, that angle changed _my_ mind.


r0gue...exactly my thoughts an sentiments. So much so that after a lot of deliberations I decided to pull a trigger...couple of days ago...#958 incoming 
Now the painful wait begins...should be here in about a week or so.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> I'll take some pictures and do a showdown tomorrow. For a teaser, the WJean is more supple and has the feel of rubber, but is less well finished on the ends. The Uncle Seiko is stiffer and feels more like plastic than rubber, but is cleaner on the ends. I wish I could get the best of both, or really, I wish the original Seiko strap wasn't such a lint magnet.


So here's that...

WJean waffle on top, then Uncle Seiko waffle and WJean Willard (aka Chocolate Bar) on the watch:









For the rest, WJean waffle on left, then Uncle Seiko waffle and WJean Willard on the watch:

































On the wrist, photos in order of WJean waffle, Uncle Seiko waffle, WJean Willard:

Top, end cut:

























Notice on the Willard (last photo) the cut of the end isn't very clean, but the WJ waffle is better. In general, this is the difference in finishing between the two producers, however I prefer the material used by WJ.

Side, clasp:

























Side, keepers (bonus points for the unintended guitar photo :-d):

























In general, the WJ is shinier, the diamond pattern has better definition, it is more soft and flexible, but may have some end cut issues. The US has better definition on the outside of the diamond pattern, is stiffer and less rubber-like, but is completely smooth and finished on the ends.

Neither appear to collect lint. The hole patterns are differently spaced, I have a 7.5" wrist and find a better exact fit with the US.

I don't think you would be disappointed with either, but both have pros and cons.

Edit: I've been informed that WJean uses vulcanized rubber for a similar feel to the original 62MAS strap.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

This watch elicits quite a bit of rabid responses and this relates to individual reasoning behind getting any Seiko.

A lot of people are buying on the basic premise that you get more watch for your money with Seiko than the Swiss. Those are ready to balk at anything above a predetermined sweet spot, say 30% less than a comparable Swiss piece. Cause you know, this is Seiko, smart choice, great value and all.

I've heard the same complaints regarding new GS. "Why does this cost as much as Swiss? That's ridiculous". Regardless of the inherent merit of the watch vis-a-vis the Swiss competition. If its not 30% cheaper then its not worth buying.

And on your blue corner you have guys that swear by Seiko and were waiting for a higher quality diver than your usual Prospex in a more comfortable size. Obviously being a reproduction of a historical model only sweetens the deal. They'd buy the watch if it came rolled in a brown paper bag on a 20$ SKX rattling jubilee bracelet and a Z20 rubber.

Since I don't fall into the red or the blue corner I opted to sit in the sidelines with plenty of popcorn and check out the photos, waiting for the unlimited release if it indeed comes some time in the future.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh please, give it a rest.
> 
> I'm just wanting to see more pics of the watch. Sure i wish it was different in some ways. I bet my wife wishes i was different in some ways as well, but she doesnt feel the need to remind me about it everyday or tell everyone else about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks fantastic on perlon


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Steppy said:


> Looks fantastic on perlon


Thanks. I agree.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Still waiting for mine. Mid August. I'm not going to look at this thread any more. (At least until it comes). Too much nit picking. 
One thing I will say is that while I have liked a lot of the reissues from other brands, I don't love them. I think it's the faux patina - just can't get past fauxtina. Maybe I'll change my mind.....
Will post mine when it comes. Cheers guys.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

This thread sure has a ton of passion. Things get a little chippy from time to time. I got mine yesterday and I really like the watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks. I agree.


Looks perfect on perlon, kudos! 

Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oh please, give it a rest.
> 
> I'm just wanting to see more pics of the watch. Sure i wish it was different in some ways. I bet my wife wishes i was different in some ways as well, but she doesnt feel the need to remind me about it everyday or tell everyone else about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well said!!! Let's see more photos of the watch, please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Did someone say perlon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

vintage navitimer said:


> This thread sure has a ton of passion. Things get a little chippy from time to time. I got mine yesterday and I really like the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hirsch Pure strap?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> For what it's worth, I don't own the watch as it's difficult to get and expensive in the UK but it does look fantastic.
> 
> If I could have got one at a realistic price i.e. US price I would have and I have a couple of Rolex and it would fit right in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how much is it going over at UK?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> So here's that...
> 
> WJean waffle on top, then Uncle Seiko waffle and WJean Willard (aka Chocolate Bar) on the watch:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time for a very helpful and informative review. It certainly helps me (and I'm sure others as well in similar situations) place my order with confidence.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> how much is it going over at UK?


£3750 and if you ask the dealer less 10% which is all that Seiko UK allow...according to my AD. I asked and got the full 10% so £3375.

I searched through Europe where they were that much cheaper at AD's but could not find one and if they did appear they sold very quickly.

I eventually found one in a very small shop in London and snapped it up...quickly.


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

vintage navitimer said:


> This thread sure has a ton of passion. Things get a little chippy from time to time. I got mine yesterday and I really like the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap. What is it, please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> So here's that...
> 
> WJean waffle on top, then Uncle Seiko waffle and WJean Willard (aka Chocolate Bar) on the watch:
> 
> ...


The WJean Willard (Choco bar) n 62mas combo is Lovely..!!
It's a winner!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

gaoxing84 said:


> how much is it going over at UK?


Anything from £3750 upwards!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Anything from £3750 upwards!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly now, if you can find one that is. If its with an AD you should be able to get the 10%. I only know of one Private and he wants £4500...and it's not mine just someone who purchased 2.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Theres a UK based one on sale in the Sales forum here on WUS


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

there's a few over at the sales forum that you could pick up way lesser than the asking at your UK AD



Pegasus said:


> Anything from £3750 upwards!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

uncle seiko waffle 19mm. great fit for the SLA017. Not vulcanized soft but typical rubber strap.
got the vintage feel. can use the hot water cupping method.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

random after dinner shots


----------



## grossman81 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi guys,

Few photos with stock, and custom vintage leather style strap.

Cheers
Filip


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ Great pics!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

jeepie said:


> Love that strap. What is it, please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a bonetto cinturini


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> On original NDC parachute strap


I need this strap!!! Where did you get it please? 



ajlip said:


> Hi guys,Few photos with stock, and custom vintage leather style strap.


Very nice work, Filip - T4S :-!


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice shot no name no slogan. Although I have to say, the sla017 is a lot like a Grand Seiko in that photographs just don't do the watch justice. This watch, like any Grand Seiko is for the enjoyment of the person wearing it on their wrist. Every angle, or change of lighting seems to show you something new. Like my Grand Seiko watches, I have grown more fond of this watch the longer its on my wrist.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

vintage navitimer said:


> Nice shot no name no slogan. Although I have to say, the sla017 is a lot like a Grand Seiko in that photographs just don't do the watch justice. This watch, like any Grand Seiko is for the enjoyment of the person wearing it on their wrist. Every angle, or change of lighting seems to show you something new. Like my Grand Seiko watches, I have grown more fond of this watch the longer its on my wrist.


Thanks. Agreed. I've taken dozens of photos and I'm yet to find one that really captures the watch the way I want to. I've had better luck with pictures of my GS watches. Guess I'll keep tryin'.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Any owners of the SLA017 have it on Isofrane?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 12393351


Money shot - right there!

Can't wait for mine to arrive...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> Its a bonetto cinturini


20mm, right?

How was the fit, tight or just fine?

Thanks.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

no name no slogan said:


> Thanks. Agreed. I've taken dozens of photos and I'm yet to find one that really captures the watch the way I want to. I've had better luck with pictures of my GS watches. Guess I'll keep tryin'.
> 
> View attachment 12393451
> 
> ...


It it certainly not a very photogenic watch. Which is meant as a compliment in this case, as it just looks SO much better in person. I haven't done much picture taking of mine myself, because it really really simply doesn't do the watch justice.

Well, at least MY photography doesn't...


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

nervexpro55 said:


> Any owners of the SLA017 have it on Isofrane?


I think the isofrane would be too thick/not pliable enough to fit??


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

This watch looks awesome in photos as well as in person. It simply does not disappoint.

Glad I found it, because of it I dont want or need anything better.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

nsx_23 said:


> I think the isofrane would be too thick/not pliable enough to fit??


i think the fat spring bar is an issue too.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

gaoxing84 said:


> i think the fat spring bar is an issue too.


A bit of a silicone or soap and it slides in the spring-bar hole like a dream


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Hot hot evening... cold cold lychee martini...


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

I am enjoying the WJean strap. It fits my smaller wrist nicely and looks good with the watch. I like the material because it does not collect lent, and it is strong. Most importantly to me the two keepers fit well and it feels secure.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I recently come to notice there is a very tiny piece of dust underneath the crystal, it can only be seen under sunlight. Given the price tag, this is utterly disappointing. Wonder if I am the only case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Took some OK shots yesterday. Still just appreciating it on the stock strap.


----------



## grossman81 (Mar 6, 2006)

ffnc1020 said:


> I recently come to notice there is a very tiny piece of dust underneath the crystal, it can only be seen under sunlight. Given the price tag, this is utterly disappointing. Wonder if I am the only case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got The same 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

ajlip said:


> Got The same
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


I am still debating if I want to open it up and clean it out or just leave it there. Did you find it annoying?


----------



## grossman81 (Mar 6, 2006)

No, just leave it.

Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

ffnc1020 said:


> I recently come to notice there is a very tiny piece of dust underneath the crystal, it can only be seen under sunlight. Given the price tag, this is utterly disappointing. Wonder if I am the only case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that, although it's very hard to find an absolutely perfect watch with no micro flaws like that. My Zenith has dust under crystal and faint scratches on the dial surface visible only in good light at the wrong angle.

My Sla's seconds hand has a very little micro ding near the middle of it. You can actually get a hint of it in my first photo above. Not visible at most angles. I assume it's where the watchmaker grabbed it with his tweezers.

Many will say unacceptable, send it back. I say, it's too much trouble for such tiny things that do not really detract from the beauty and can be fixed at first service. Although the scratches on the Zenith dial do bother me a bit more. I think sometimes we have to live with small imperfections. But I can understand the feeling of something like that.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

ffnc1020 said:


> I recently come to notice there is a very tiny piece of dust underneath the crystal, it can only be seen under sunlight. Given the price tag, this is utterly disappointing. Wonder if I am the only case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i had a new Pelagos with the same issue. It happens.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

ffnc1020 said:


> I recently come to notice there is a very tiny piece of dust underneath the crystal, it can only be seen under sunlight. Given the price tag, this is utterly disappointing. Wonder if I am the only case.


My last Sinn had what looked like a spec of lume paint (it was orange) under the crystal. There was an additional problem with the UTC hand alignment so I sent it back and eventually got sent a new watch instead of waiting for it to go back to Germany.

I know it sucks and can become one of those things you can't "unsee". I hope yours comes to a satisfactory conclusion.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

shows only the imperfection of human touch and we're all only humans.
too perfect will seem weird. we're all into mechanical watches with the fact its more human than all digital watches.

even my GS has a speck of dust on the dial.



bluedialer said:


> Sorry to hear that, although it's very hard to find an absolutely perfect watch with no micro flaws like that. My Zenith has dust under crystal and faint scratches on the dial surface visible only in good light at the wrong angle.
> 
> My Sla's seconds hand has a very little micro ding near the middle of it. You can actually get a hint of it in my first photo above. Not visible at most angles. I assume it's where the watchmaker grabbed it with his tweezers.
> 
> Many will say unacceptable, send it back. I say, it's too much trouble for such tiny things that do not really detract from the beauty and can be fixed at first service. Although the scratches on the Zenith dial do bother me a bit more. I think sometimes we have to live with small imperfections. But I can understand the feeling of something like that.


----------



## michaelJ4 (Jul 30, 2017)

for my first post i was planning on sharing pics of my new sla017 but unfortunately the AD took my money but never delivered. 


this AD is US based and a big online seller and is popular in seiko circles (in fact already mentioned earlier in this thread). charged the full amount on march 24th and send me an order confirmation.


when members started posting their new sla017s in july i had to chase them for weeks to get an ETA for my order. finally they admitted they sold me a watch they didnt have (and that they didnt get any). they said i would be refunded immediately but i still have not been refunded. now i have to chase them for my money back as well.


this experience is extremely surprising given the reputation of the dealer. i would have thought they would be all over this if it was an honest mistake, notify and refund my right away. mistakes do happen and life goes on, but this just raises a lot of red flags. 


may i ask how many bought from ADs, not seiko boutiques?


my other seikos are a 1970 6105-8009 and a GS sbgw031. still love seiko!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

michaelJ4 said:


> for my first post i was planning on sharing pics of my new sla017 but unfortunately the AD took my money but never delivered.
> 
> 
> this AD is US based and a big online seller and is popular in seiko circles (in fact already mentioned earlier in this thread). charged the full amount on march 24th and send me an order confirmation.
> ...


That is a terrible story, and I think you should name and shame. Even if you get the money back, they may have cost you your best shot to acquire this piece new from an AD by putting you down for a bogus "reservation."


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

michaelJ4 said:


> for my first post i was planning on sharing pics of my new sla017 but unfortunately the AD took my money but never delivered.
> 
> 
> this AD is US based and a big online seller and is popular in seiko circles (in fact already mentioned earlier in this thread). charged the full amount on march 24th and send me an order confirmation.
> ...


I may have ordered from that same AD, it was a rough experience, initially, I pre-ordered, but as many were receiving their orders, I wasn't, and I thought it was odd, so after no response to my emails, I finally called, and ultimately received my watch, but it was unusual, in that I felt I had to force them to send out the watch. Makes me think they over sold the watch, and there was a little reluctance on their part to deliver, did I end up getting someone's watch, because I was being a squeaky wheel, maybe....

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

michaelJ4 said:


> for my first post i was planning on sharing pics of my new sla017 but unfortunately the AD took my money but never delivered.
> 
> 
> this AD is US based and a big online seller and is popular in seiko circles (in fact already mentioned earlier in this thread). charged the full amount on march 24th and send me an order confirmation.
> ...


Wow thats unfortunate. I would think they would be apologizing and getting you that refund right away.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

bluedialer said:


> Even if you get the money back, they may have cost you your best shot to acquire this piece new from an AD by putting you down for a bogus "reservation."


In my experience -- A call to the Miami boutique, and you'll have one in a week. Nothing to it. Now's the time though. That said, getting one at any discount, well... I don't know how that's done. I was unable. You do get an extra year of warranty when buying from the boutique.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

bluedialer said:


> That is a terrible story, and I think you should name and shame. Even if you get the money back, they may have cost you your best shot to acquire this piece new from an AD by putting you down for a bogus "reservation."


Agreed, very much so.

It's bad enough they cost you this opportunity, I'd be horribly upset if I were in your place. Even being generous to assume a genuine mistake, the very least they can do is do a quick turnaround no-fuss refund without having to be chased.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

michaelJ4 said:


> my other seikos are a 1970 6105-8009 and a GS sbgw031. still love seiko![


How long has it been since you were notified that you would get a refund?

If it's been over 30 days I wouldn't hesitate to file complaints with their local Better Business Bureau and contact the owner of that store in writing (certified mail) as well. If it's less than a week I'd be anxious but give them the benefit of the doubt before you name them on this forum. In between a week and 30 days is a little bit of a grey area and you'll have to make that judgement call how you respond.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

michaelJ4 said:


> for my first post i was planning on sharing pics of my new sla017 but unfortunately the AD took my money but never delivered.


If they are not communicative, I would alert them that you will publish your story and their details on this site and it will surely effect their reputation. I also tend to emphasize that I am not in the business of providing interest-free loans and begin charge-back or refund proceeding with my payment provider.

However, if they are in contact and have indicated refund is being processed, I would give them a short period of benefit of doubt. Good luck!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

michaelJ4 said:


> for my first post i was planning on sharing pics of my new sla017 but unfortunately the AD took my money but never delivered.
> 
> 
> this AD is US based and a big online seller and is popular in seiko circles (in fact already mentioned earlier in this thread). charged the full amount on march 24th and send me an order confirmation.
> ...


I personally would like the name of the online AD. If you want to PM me that would be great but I think they should be named publicly. You definitely haven't shamed them and have provided what seems to be a fair account of events, but if I were buying from them I would want to be aware of a situation like this, especially if the watch I am looking to buy is an LE.

Also, The last thing you should be doing is having to chase a refund for a huge error on their part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your experience with that AD. I put a 10% deposit down through Black Sea Jewelers and they got me my piece last week. I didn't think I was going to get one and turns out they only got 1! He ordered 10. So things happen, but I would have been upset about paying the full amount then getting the run around. Black Sea was great to me. Maybe you can reach out to them to see if they have anymore coming in the pipeline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Not only should the AD be providing you with a refund faster than you can say skippy, they should also provide you with a 30% discount coupon on your next purchase for all the mental anguish they've caused you.

They are definitely deserving of some naming.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I view naming the AD in question as a way to protect other wis consumers out there.

Providing that you can present evidence to your claim. It's only fair to the AD. There aren't many left, and I'd hate to see anyone's name smeared in the mud without a just cause.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion that the sla017 is yet another wonderful 8L35 powered Seiko Prospex Diver in desperate need of a bracelet and clasp worthy of the watch.


----------



## michaelJ4 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's feedback over the board and PM. Very much appreciate the moral support. 

Confirms my suspicion that they oversold their allotment and are playing games with me.

They blatantly lied when they said they didnt get any allotment. Very disreputable and unethical, especially considering i still dont have my money back. 

I am honestly representing this situation and have emails to prove it. 

I have been more patient than they deserve and could have already blasted their name all over the forum. I will give them one more opportunity to quickly fix this or return my money. 

In any case i have no interest in dragging anyones name through the mud publicly but happy to further discuss over PM.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 12398491
> 
> 
> View attachment 12398495


Nice waffle. May I ask where you sourced this from?


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

KoolKat said:


> Nice waffle. May I ask where you sourced this from?


WJean


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you !


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

r0gue said:


> In my experience -- A call to the Miami boutique, and you'll have one in a week. Nothing to it. Now's the time though. That said, getting one at any discount, well... I don't know how that's done. I was unable. You do get an extra year of warranty when buying from the boutique.


Can you tell me the name of the Miami boutique you are referring to. Also, do they have inventory currently of this watch? How can one tell who has one in stock?


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Redbaronace said:


> Can you tell me the name of the Miami boutique you are referring to. Also, do they have inventory currently of this watch? How can one tell who has one in stock?


It's the Seiko Boutique.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Molle said:


> It's the Seiko Boutique.


Ask for the manager Joe Kirk. He'll sort you out.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

T1meout said:


> Ask for the manager Joe Kirk. He'll sort you out.


*Precisely right! *If you follow the formula below, -_-for now--_ you'll have a watch in short order. If you delay weeks or months, all bets are off. If they say they'll put you on the list, let them. I was on the list a grand total of 5 days, and then got the call (same experience at both boutiques). I had my choice. I liked Joe from our conversation a week prior, and preferred to do business with him. Besides, it's a diver, and it's Miami. Maybe if I was buying a minute repeater or something, I'd have gone NYC! 
Google: "_Miami Seiko Boutique_" *+* Call them *+* Ask for Joe *+* Be willing to pay MSRP *=* *Have one by next week *(maybe Saturday if you hurry)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

r0gue said:


> *Precisely right! *If you follow the formula below, -_-for now--_ you'll have a watch in short order. If you delay weeks or months, all bets are off. If they say they'll put you on the list, let them. I was on the list a grand total of 5 days, and then got the call (same experience at both boutiques). I had my choice. I liked Joe from our conversation a week prior, and preferred to do business with him. Besides, it's a diver, and it's Miami. Maybe if I was buying a minute repeater or something, I'd have gone NYC!
> Google: "_Miami Seiko Boutique_" *+* Call them *+* Ask for Joe *+* Be willing to pay MSRP *=* *Have one by next week *(maybe Saturday if you hurry)


Just an fyi on price, at least in the US, the boutiques charge your local sales tax rate on top of the MSRP. Not unreasonable but just expect a bit more out of pocket than the Msrp alone.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just an fyi on price, at least in the US, the boutiques charge your local sales tax rate on top of the MSRP. Not unreasonable but just expect a bit more out of pocket than the Msrp alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Only if purchased in the same state. I purchased from an AD in Pa and had to pay tax. Rogue is in pa and purchased from Fa. So he didn't have to pay the tax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

good to know. I will call the boutique and see what they say


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Boutiques wouldn't usually ship. In store purchase only.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I just picked up the following strap from eBay. I'm not sure if it's the same material as WJean, but it was advertised as being very soft and it most certainly is.

(19mm SOFT Rubber Waffle Watch Band for Vintage Seiko 6105 6217 6159 Diver Watch)
















Regarding the bracelet, the MCWW 62MAS homage project on the Dive Watch Forum uses an H-link and I think it fits the look of the watch a lot better than the oyster-style.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/anno...-manchester-watch-works-its-here-4501385.html


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I do not doubt this for one second.



dnslater said:


> Some of Omega's bracelets have also been proven to be made in China.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

pinkybrain said:


> Regarding the bracelet, the MCWW 62MAS homage project on the Dive Watch Forum uses an H-link and I think it fits the look of the watch a lot better than the oyster-style.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/anno...-manchester-watch-works-its-here-4501385.html


Well, their bracelet comes plastic filmed, that's a win right there.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Only if purchased in the same state. I purchased from an AD in Pa and had to pay tax. Rogue is in pa and purchased from Fa. So he didn't have to pay the tax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope i talked to both ny and miami boutiques and they would charge Texas sales tax

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



valuewatchguy said:


> Nope i talked to both NY and Miami boutiques and they would charge Texas sales tax


Tactic to get more money or not, Miami Seiko Boutique charged me my local sales tax too. :think:

But since they let me take the place in their reservation list of a member of another Seiko/Citizen forum, and buy one for US$3400 plus sales tax, I was stoked! :-!

- Thomas


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Seems like they would only have to collect tax in states that have a seiko boutique. If they have them in the state you reside a sales tax would apply. If not, they are collecting tax when not required.

I have purchased plenty of watches from ADs outside of PA and never have been required to pay sales tax. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Seems like they would only have to collect tax in states that have a seiko boutique. If they have them in the state you reside a sales tax would apply. If not, they are collecting tax when not required.
> 
> I have purchased plenty of watches from ADs outside of PA and never have been required to pay sales tax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May just be their corporate policy since they are company owned stores. Lots of retailers are doing this now.....amazon. But I'm not sure what you can do about it if the boutique charges that. Pay and get the watch.....dont pay and look elsewhere i guess.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> May just be their corporate policy since they are company owned stores. Lots of retailers are doing this now.....amazon. But I'm not sure what you can do about it if the boutique charges that. Pay and get the watch.....dont pay and look elsewhere i guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yea amazon has to charge the tax if they have a warehouse within the state. It's considered a physical presence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Yea amazon has to charge the tax if they have a warehouse within the state. It's considered a physical presence.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay thanks, all i was passing on was what the boutiques told me. If

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

In other news ....

Just threw mine on my timegrapher. 

The results are within specs for the movement but not COSC. I know this is not a chronometer certified watch nor does it claim to be. Here are the results that I'm happy with:

Face up: +11
Forward: +5
Crown up: +9 
Crown down: +8 
Face down: +12

Amplitude was strong in every position and with minimal beat error. I will time it again in a few weeks to monitor any changes after its run in some.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Chalk me up as an #1635 owner. Pretty exciting with some good and bad thrown in.









Good: the dial color alone is worth the price, bezel has solid grip, sits nice on the wrist, really like the rubber strap, expect good rate results.

Bad: bezel doesn't have a good click, rattley bracelet (fixed with a small tighten), 19mm is odd, hands are a tad jumpy when setting.

It's rock solid and worth it, very happy to contribute to this endless thread.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ congrats and welcome! Happy to have ya on board! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

uncle seiko


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks great. Can't wait for mine to arrive !

May I ask whats your wrist size?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Did some rough measurements on Hairspring app. I'm pretty happy with the result.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> In other news ....
> 
> Just threw mine on my timegrapher.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Often only the luckier ones with theirs running better than COSC post details like this. Nice to see an owner posting something more along the lines of what's more reasonable to expect from this watch.

Mine hovers between 7 and 8.5 sec/day fast. All I do is wear it and rest it crown up when not, because that typically makes watches run slower than other resting positions, in my experience. It would be nice to find a position where it would lose time, but I haven't really explored that yet.

I do notice that if I'm too active or I flick it around my wrist a little too vigorously to help wind a little extra power into it, it'll sometimes jump up a second or two. That doesn't speak super well for it's shock resistance stability, however that's not a really uncommon aspect of a mechanical watch and overall it resists these jumps reasonably well.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't have a timegrapher so only timed mine (#1205) manually and it's runing at +8 s/d face up.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess I was one of the unluckier one. Mine ran between +16 to +19 spd when I first got it. I took it in to Seiko SC and had them regulated it. It is now running within +5 spd. It took them 2 weeks though which I thought was rather long for just unscrewing the case back and turning a screw. Anyway I do appreciate the results.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> I guess I was one of the unluckier one. Mine ran between +16 to +19 spd when I first got it. I took it in to Seiko SC and had them regulated it. It is now running within +5 spd. It took them 2 weeks though which I thought was rather long for just unscrewing the case back and turning a screw. Anyway I do appreciate the results.


Mine is also running fast. When you say that you took it to Seiko SC, I am wondering if it was in your same city where you live?

I was waiting before doing this as I was told that this watch will slow down over its initial break in period.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

KoolKat said:


> Looks great. Can't wait for mine to arrive !
> 
> May I ask whats your wrist size?


7 3/4 i think.

looks just nice for me.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Redbaronace said:


> Mine is also running fast. When you say that you took it to Seiko SC, I am wondering if it was in your same city where you live?
> 
> I was waiting before doing this as I was told that this watch will slow down over its initial break in period.


Yes, same city in Asia. I was going to wait but I thought (and I could be wrong) 19 sec is way too much for it to slow down after breakin period. Were yours running as fast as mine?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I've been wearing mine for just under a week, and I've been getting a very consistent +11.5s per day. It's good that the timing is consistent, but at this pricepoint I would expect better.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

appleb said:


> I've been wearing mine for just under a week, and I've been getting a very consistent +11.5s per day. It's good that the timing is consistent, but at this pricepoint I would expect better.


Absolutely. My SLA017 cost me more than my Tudor Northflag (both purchased new from AD). My Tudor ran within +1 spd right off the bat compared to my SLA017 +19spd. But I'm glad it is fixed now.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

appleb said:


> I've been wearing mine for just under a week, and I've been getting a very consistent +11.5s per day. It's good that the timing is consistent, but at this pricepoint I would expect better.


Get it regulated at a Seiko Boutique. They will do it for free if under warranty. Got both of mine done at the Sydney Seiko Boutique store. My 7s26 on the SKX007 and the 4R36 on my Padi turtle are better than that. Probably about +7 to 10 seconds a day.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Get it regulated at a Seiko Boutique. They will do it for free if under warranty. Got both of mine done at the Sydney Seiko Boutique store. My 7s26 on the SKX007 and the 4R36 on my Padi turtle are better than that. Probably about +7 to 10 seconds a day.


Just a matter of interest, how long did it take them to regulate your watch?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Just a matter of interest, how long did it take them to regulate your watch?


24 hrs.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Good on you. That is quick. It took mine 2 freakin weeks !


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Dream Killer said:


> Get it regulated at a Seiko Boutique. They will do it for free if under warranty. Got both of mine done at the Sydney Seiko Boutique store. My 7s26 on the SKX007 and the 4R36 on my Padi turtle are better than that. Probably about +7 to 10 seconds a day.


I'm in Canada. I don't think there is a such thing as a Seiko Boutique where I live.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

kamonjj said:


> Only if purchased in the same state. I purchased from an AD in Pa and had to pay tax. Rogue is in pa and purchased from Fa. So he didn't have to pay the tax.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately valuewatchguy is correct. I did have to pay PA sales tax because Seiko has properties/distributorship-entities in (most?) states.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Thanks for sharing. Often only the luckier ones with theirs running better than COSC post details like this. Nice to see an owner posting something more along the lines of what's more reasonable to expect from this watch.
> 
> Mine hovers between 7 and 8.5 sec/day fast. All I do is wear it and rest it crown up when not, because that typically makes watches run slower than other resting positions, in my experience. It would be nice to find a position where it would lose time, but I haven't really explored that yet.
> 
> I do notice that if I'm too active or I flick it around my wrist a little too vigorously to help wind a little extra power into it, it'll sometimes jump up a second or two. That doesn't speak super well for it's shock resistance stability, however that's not a really uncommon aspect of a mechanical watch and overall it resists these jumps reasonably well.


No problem. I'm always very excited to time all of my watches. I found that the SLA017 was much faster than this one day 1. Those who say a run in period is a myth, I have found the opposite of seiko movements. It has slowed several seconds per day after wearing it for the past week. I'm hoping for more of a consistent and closer to cosc timing in the next couple months. I feel that the positional deviation is rather large for this movement in general. I have timed Omega 8500 movements with basically zero positional deviation. Now, Omega 8500 coaxial movements are by far and away the most accurate, consistent ones I have timed so it's not a fair comparison but still knowing that accuracy is out there is impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

appleb said:


> I'm in Canada. I don't think there is a such thing as a Seiko Boutique where I live.


There was a Seiko Boutique in mid town Toronto around 10-12 years ago, it came and went in the blink of an eye. They only stocked Grand Seikos, no Prospex or entry level Seikos and was the size of a large broom closet.

In my experience Maple Jewelers are the closest thing we have to a Seiko Boutique, they stock it all.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Agreed. I just finished day one and I got (approximately) +5 over 12 hours on the wrist and +3 over 12 hours crown up for a total of* +8 sec per day*. I'll see if the timekeeping changes, but I don't know what to expect as I've never owned this movement before. For example, I've owned more ETA 2824s than I can count, and about half of them end up slowing down by 5 seconds or so over the first 2-6 months of ownership. If my 8L35 does the same that would be great. If not, it isn't bad timekeeping - and If I bought a Monster that kept the same time I would be ecstatic - but at this price point it's a little disappointing. I'll see what happens.



appleb said:


> I've been wearing mine for just under a week, and I've been getting a very consistent +11.5s per day. It's good that the timing is consistent, but at this pricepoint I would expect better.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

At least these are easier to regulate than the mm300 with the screw down case back and all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Well, finally my spare bracelet search for the SLA017 had come to fruition. Seiko service center is directly shipping me a spare bracelet, cost wasn't all that bad at all... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> Well, finally my spare bracelet search for the SLA017 had come to fruition. Seiko service center is directly shipping me a spare bracelet, cost wasn't all that bad at all...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask how did you order it?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Call the Seiko Service Center
1-800-722-4452


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Here are my thoughts and impressions of my 'SuperMAS' after a long, long wait and not yet two days on the wrist:

The watch has a certain 'je ne sais quoi' when compared to every other watch I've owned - and I've owned a lot (except for maybe vintage Subs). I think a lot of credit goes to the dial texture and distortion at the edges of the crystal. There are many "box-shaped" sapphire crystals on the market, but few incorporate this type of distortion. It recalls the Super Dome Subs from the 60's and 70's which are famous for this and also my favorite watches of all time ever.

The main competitor to this watch - for my money - was Tudor's in-house Black Bay. It wasn't an easy decision, and my (subjective) list of positives/advantages that I noted for each watch were:

62MAS:
-Uniqueness (I work in downtown San Francisco and have already seen a couple Black Bays in the wild)
-40 mm size and short lug-to-lug. I've very sensitive to size, and 40 mm is my ideal size for a diver. 
-The crystal distortion. I love it!

Black Bay: 
-Better movement. Free-sprung, power reserve, time keeping, etc.
-I strongly prefer no-date watches
-Better bracelet. Obviously.

As I type, I have zero regrets over choosing the 62MAS. While the Black Bay is impressive on paper, and still very attractive in person, the 62MAS has that little something extra. All that said, if the Black Bay was instead 39.5 mm it probably would have been enough to push me in the other direction. (Interestingly, the original Rolex/Tudor Big Crowns/coin-edge Subs were 38 mm and the Black Bay is 41 mm, while the 62MAS went from 37 mm to 40 mm, so the modern versions of both watches were increased in size by the same amount).

It seems like price has been the biggest contention with this watch. Given the amount that some people were able to buy this watch for, my guess is that without the demand created by the limited numbers the street price of this watch would have settled into the $2,700 - $2,900 range or even lower. But limiting it to 2000 pieces changed everything.

My only concern from doing some on-line research is that many (most?) of the early 8L35s were over oiled. I hope Seiko addressed this. If anyone knows more please chime in.

Finally, I can't leave without some crappy iPhone shots. From yesterday:


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

Home Depot shot...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just chiming in that mine ran +4 seconds / day out of the gate, and has since settled to +2 / day. Obviously I'm one of the lucky ones and am very happy with its performance so far.

For the sake of comparison, my SBDX017 runs about +8 / day and my SBGR077 (with 9s65) runs +2 / day also.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

pinkybrain said:


> Here are my thoughts and impressions of my 'SuperMAS' after a long, long wait and not yet two days on the wrist:
> 
> The watch has a certain 'je ne sais quoi' when compared to every other watch I've owned - and I've owned a lot (except for maybe vintage Subs). I think a lot of credit goes to the dial texture and distortion at the edges of the crystal. There are many "box-shaped" sapphire crystals on the market, but few incorporate this type of distortion. It recalls the Super Dome Subs from the 60's and 70's which are famous for this and also my favorite watches of all time ever.
> 
> ...


Great post. . Very insightful.

Next year I have a milestone coming up. (Turning 50). The Black Bay black is a contender. I only have one other Swiss and a couple of Seikos. I've obviously missed out on the SLA017. In my opinion it is the best Seiko money can buy not including the Grand Seikos.

I'm however a little anal with time keeping. I cannot accept this reissue not having better time keeping. The Omega that I own is +1sec. That is better than most Rolex's that some on here continually praise.

I have tried a few Black Bays. The new inhouse is obviously impressive but the case is too thick. I actually prefer the case and dial of the earlier ETA modified in the previous series despite it having an inferior power reserve.

Have nearly a year to decide. God willing.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> Just chiming in that mine ran +4 seconds / day out of the gate, and has since settled to +2 / day. Obviously I'm one of the lucky ones and am very happy with its performance so far.
> 
> For the sake of comparison, my SBDX017 runs about +8 / day and my SBGR077 (with 9s65) runs +2 / day also.


I'm lucky too. 28 days +39 sec. Not using any timegrapher, just comparing time difference.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

#985 signing in!

One of the last BNIB SLA017s in the wild...came in this morning. I'll just repeat what many have stated here, this thing is very difficult to photograph due to its complex details and appearance, but in hand - Wow!

I only wish Seiko did a better homework and included a 'correct' Tropic caoutchouc rubber strap with the package rather than the dust magnet silicone waffle strap.

Took few quick photos so will let them do the talking.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dream Killer said:


> Next year I have a milestone coming up. (Turning 50)....
> 
> .....I'm however a little anal with time keeping......
> 
> Have nearly a year to decide. God willing.


I am too, super anal with time keeping, but I enjoy the SLA017 so much that I can overlook that it is doing about +7 per day, and slow down a little when resting crown up overnight.

Since you have 1 more year, and reaching your big 50, why not target on something else?

Such as one on the left:


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> I am too, super anal with time keeping, but I enjoy the SLA017 so much that I can overlook that it is doing about +7 per day, and slow down a little when resting crown up overnight.
> 
> Since you have 1 more year, and reaching your big 50, why not target on something else?
> 
> Such as one on the left:


I could and don't get me wrong I love the watch but I just can't justify splurging well over AU$10k on a watch.

Rather take the wife and kids to Europe which is my intention. At least enough for airfare.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Enjoying the weekend with my Seiko...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dream Killer said:


> I could and don't get me wrong I love the watch but I just can't justify splurging well over AU$10k on a watch.
> 
> Rather take the wife and kids to Europe which is my intention. At least enough for airfare.


Good call on the Europe trip! Luckily I still have a few years before the youngest is ready for long haul.
Meanwhile, this piece is really pure enjoyment.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

babola said:


>


Among the best on the wrist photos I've seen of any watch, really stunning @*babola*! First time I've seen the magic of this watch that I'm not even sure I saw in video...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ahonobaka said:


> Among the best on the wrist photos I've seen of any watch, really stunning @*babola*! First time I've seen the magic of this watch that I'm not even sure I saw in video...


Ohh, now you're making me blush 

Thanks very much for your kind words!

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> I could and don't get me wrong I love the watch but I just can't justify splurging well over AU$10k on a watch.
> 
> Rather take the wife and kids to Europe which is my intention. At least enough for airfare.


Agree mate, if we lived in a country where a house was 200-300k and the cost of living wasnt so high, 10k watches would be a lot more abundant for us, but having a basic home in Sydney be 1m and having to pay so much more for everything its very hard to justify spending 10k on luxury watches, for me it is anyway


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If the SLA017 was AU$2k I would have bought it as it would have been great value for that price however I can understand people paying more. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Dream Killer said:


> If the SLA017 was AU$2k I would have bought it as it would have been great value for that price however I can understand people paying more. It's a masterpiece.


yeah, it's too much but it's worth it. That's a masterpiece.


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

Dream Killer said:


> If the SLA017 was AU$2k I would have bought it as it would have been great value for that price however I can understand people paying more. It's a masterpiece.


Yeah, who would be it not for that money and with those specs

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T805 met Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

seiko divers~


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> If the SLA017 was AU$2k I would have bought it as it would have been great value for that price however I can understand people paying more. It's a masterpiece.


Agree, its over priced for mine but id presume Seiko see it as their top of the tree diver to rival some of the Swiss offerings and they wanted a price to match, they want those exclusive higher end pieces to compete in that price range, and from what it looks like their plans working sales wise, they look to be selling like hotcakes.
The watch evokes some some serious retro diving charm, shes just beautiful, its got a 30 thousand leagues to the sea feel bout it, i could imagine Ernest Hemingway or Jacque Cousteau sitting in Boat back in the day in it plotting out courses on maps, maybe not exactly the right timeframe but still evokes those type of feelings when i see it.
This watch wouldnt look out of place on hoopers wrist in Jaws, its just got that retro feel.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> seiko divers~


NICE!!, wheres the Tuna


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Still really enjoying mine, but I too wished seiko would spend more time regulating their movements in general. I got lucky with my 8L watches so far (average about +4s/d; my sbdx tuna runs about +6s/d) but to me, anything priced above the 4R watches should run to a much tighter tolerance than +15/-10. I personally find it a little annoying they'd go to the trouble of making nicely finished movements but not bother fine-tuning them unless you spend GS money. I'd gladly pay a little more to get a well-regulated movement.

Doesn't stop me thinking about an sbdx017 (though it would be a more difficult watch to regulate with its case design), but I can definitely understand why its a sticking point for certain buyers. If seiko wants to compete with the swiss brands it really needs to improve its movement's guaranteed accuracy range. IMO of course.

Bracelet and packaging are also areas that could do with improvements, but these two areas have probably been discussed to death already.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Hi, Great pics! Which strap is this please? Obviously a Tropic. But I suspect a high quality new production?



babola said:


> #985 signing in!
> 
> One of the last BNIB SLA017s in the wild...came in this morning. I'll just repeat what many have stated here, this thing is very difficult to photograph due to its complex details and appearance, but in hand - Wow!
> 
> ...


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Tried a leather strap on this beauty. It works!









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

One of the most beautiful watch designs in history. Timeless, pardon the pun.



sdre said:


> Tried a leather strap on this beauty. It works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

babola said:


> #985 signing in!
> 
> One of the last BNIB SLA017s in the wild...came in this morning. I'll just repeat what many have stated here, this thing is very difficult to photograph due to its complex details and appearance, but in hand - Wow!
> 
> ...


Looks great. Is this the zuludiver tropic? And if so what spring bars did you use? Thanks.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jswing said:


> Looks great. Is this the zuludiver tropic? And if so what spring bars did you use? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, will PM you a little later...running late, speak soon.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Since my PM box got flooded since yesterday re the strap on my SLA017, rather than responding separately I will post here...

It is older style BC 20mm Tropic strap I acquired around 2002-2003 as part of a trade while active on original SCWF and was sitting in my spare parts box ever since. I almost sold it on so many occasions but always thought it won't be worth much so decided to keep it if I ever get a diver with 19-20mm lugs. 

Bonetto Cinturini since discontinued the strap and I believe the strap has seen its re-incarnation as a WatchGecko Zuludiver Tropic. I don't own the WG ZD Tropic but pretty much everything I saw or heard about the ZD Tropic makes me believe this is the one and the same strap, made by BC for WG under exclusive contract. It's made of caoutchouc vulcanized rubber, it's soft, pliable, smells on Vanilla (still hasn't lost the scent even after 15+ years) and most importantly does not attract lint or dust, whatsoever. My guess is the current edition WG ZD 20mm Tropic is one of the best if not the best options for our 017s. The rubber pinches just a tad at the lugs but it feels natural-fit and still moves freely at lugs.

I used original 017 fatty spring bars. With a dab of silicone spray they just slide in. I don't intend to remove them in the future so if they even 'fuse' inside holes I don't mind much anyway.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep thats the same i've got, Watchgecko Zulu Tropic, works a treat!!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

nsx_23 said:


> I think the isofrane would be too thick/not pliable enough to fit??


The Isofrane works best with a spring bar that has a 2.0 mm diameter, but 1.78 works too. You'll want 1.1 or 1.2 mm tips.

They are out there in 19mm. Twente(0) aka Hank has them (on eBay) in both 1.78 and 2.5 diameter with 1.1 tips.


----------



## Marculi (Jul 14, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> One of the most beautiful watch designs in history. Timeless, pardon the pun.


Definitely agreed, it matches well with a lot of straps. Can also be worn for both casual and formal occasions. Still loving mine so far


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cobia said:


> NICE!!, wheres the Tuna


not a tuna fan  especially the shroud.

now trying to find the 62mas dial sumo.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Its amazing that this watch is as nice in photos as it is in person. Nicer actually. Don't think I will ever own a Rolex or more $$$ watch. This watch suits me perfectly.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying out the ISO since I just received 1.1 tip bars from Hank.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> Its amazing that this watch is as nice in photos as it is in person. Nicer actually. Don't think I will ever own a Rolex or more $$$ watch. This watch suits me perfectly.


You don't need to mate. It is perfect and doesn't wear small like a girly Rolex. The movement once regulated should keep time like a top shelf Swiss.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Trying out the ISO since I just received 1.1 tip bars from Hank.


Can you please post additional views of watch on isofrane


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Redbaronace said:


> Can you please post additional views of watch on isofrane


Sure. 

ISO vs Tropic









I think ISO is too much for this watch 









Tropic looks better









But this gap annoys me a little...


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm surprised you managed to squeeze the isofrane in between the lugs. It looks alright, but it is definitely a chunky strap for this watch.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Sure.
> 
> I think ISO is too much for this watch
> 
> Tropic looks better


Agree.
BTW, your 20mm Tropic looks quite pinched at the 19mm lugs, I also have older BC 20mm on mine and it looks less squezed. Is your WG ZD Tropic? Does it measure true 20mm at the lug part?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

babola said:


> Agree.
> BTW, your 20mm Tropic looks quite pinched at the 19mm lugs, I also have older BC 20mm on mine and it looks less squezed. Is your WG ZD Tropic? Does it measure true 20mm at the lug part?


Yes it's the new WG ZD tropic. It's close to true 20 I guess as even with 1.78 spring bar it pinches a little.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

62MAS[SUP]2[/SUP] on the NOS Seiko Stelux bracelet ... the feeling is, like old 62MAS


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jarett said:


> 62MAS[SUP]2[/SUP] on the NOS Seiko Stelux bracelet ... the feeling is, like old 62MAS


Oh wow. That looks beautiful. Not the perfect fit at the lugs but I really like it.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ Yea, I really like the style of the clasp too!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Absolutely superb look! 62MAS[SUP]2[/SUP]


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Member 1643 checking in! 

By the way did you know the year 1643 saw the signing of the New England Articles of Confederation by Massachusetts, Plymouth, Connecticut and New Haven (where I grew up)? ;-)









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Woohoo! I may be eating celery and zucchini for lunch and dinner for a few weeks, but I am happy Seiko fan! :-!

I hope you enjoyed the pictures! b-)

- Thomas


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Jarett said:


> 62MAS[SUP]2[/SUP] on the NOS Seiko Stelux bracelet ... the feeling is, like old 62MAS


I like that. Do you have a photo of the underside where those weird end pieces meet the watch? Does it scratch up the lugs and does it rattle on the ends?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Absolutely perfect. Is the bracelet stock and is it available anywhere?



Jarett said:


> 62MAS[SUP]2[/SUP] on the NOS Seiko Stelux bracelet ... the feeling is, like old 62MAS


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Member 1643 checking in!
> 
> ...


Crazy nice, isn't it!

Had my doubts in the beginning but the more I wear and look at this thing the more I feel 'the one' with it. Just about everything about it feels perfect.

I believe Seiko knew that once they saw the first proto coming out from the design lab...and set the price accordingly 

Enjoy!


----------



## dongster81 (Aug 12, 2016)

My humble 2 watch collection... my number is 1081.. i was born in 81 so it's kinda of cool to have this number. What type of watch should i save for next guys?









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Absolutely perfect. Is the bracelet stock and is it available anywhere?



Jarett said:


> 62MAS[SUP]2[/SUP] on the NOS Seiko Stelux bracelet ... the feeling is, like old 62MAS


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

dongster81 said:


> My humble 2 watch collection... my number is 1081.. i was born in 81 so it's kinda of cool to have this number. What type of watch should i save for next guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Nomos Tangente or Orion to give you a solid dress piece. Then you're rocking the best of Switzerland, Japan, AND Germany!


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-19mm...53.m2749.l2649

Hi everybody, bracelet was polished, but I used dishes sponge for brushed effect 

Fit is very good, I think. The Watch have very retro look now. And Yes, bracelet rattle, like old Rolex watches


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks, Jarett. I actually found that very seller and bought one shortly after I saw your post. I also ordered a different NOS 19mm bracelet while I was on ebay. Will take some pics of both when they arrive.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking forward to these pics!



no name no slogan said:


> Thanks, Jarett. I actually found that very seller and bought one shortly after I saw your post. I also ordered a different NOS 19mm bracelet while I was on ebay. Will take some pics of both when they arrive.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

no name no slogan said:


> Thanks, Jarett. I actually found that very seller and bought one shortly after I saw your post. I also ordered a different NOS 19mm bracelet while I was on ebay. Will take some pics of both when they arrive.


I have one on the way as well. Soon as I saw how nice it looks.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

picklepossy said:


> I have one on the way as well. Soon as I saw how nice it looks.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


I too ordered one as I thought it looked amazing on the SLA017! Pics will be on the way once it arrives from across the pond!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

That's definitely a very nice bracelet combo!

Am giving this combo a few more days.


----------



## atifch_84 (Nov 2, 2015)

The satisfaction continues to be strong.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

dongster81 said:


> My humble 2 watch collection... my number is 1081.. i was born in 81 so it's kinda of cool to have this number. What type of watch should i save for next guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a really nice 1 2 punch


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

This watch looks great on just about any strap


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

I was lucky to land myself one as well! The hunt for a better strap is on (WG Tropic or Wjean waffle). I am more keen on Wjean waffle strap but have not received a reply to my email to them for about a week. Is this normal?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> I too ordered one as I thought it looked amazing on the SLA017! Pics will be on the way once it arrives from across the pond!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious what the endlink fitment is like....might have to order a bracelet like that for myself too.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> I'm curious what the endlink fitment is like....might have to order a bracelet like that for myself too.


It honestly looks like it moves about a bit in there between the lugs. And that wouldn't surprise me one bit as it's not made for the specific case. The owner does mention the bracelet being rattly, though yes in pics it looks nice anyway.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Finally got around to a time check. I did mine low tech. I set it and let it for 48 hours with a few hours of wearing it, and mostly resting dial up. I was about +15 or 16 over the 48 hours. So I guess I'm around 7 or 8 seconds fast. I'm ok with that as most of it is at rest dial up, which may be an influencer.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Shots like this keep turning my heart towards the SLA bracelet; clasp origin and all. After much digging I now believe this bracelet is most likely manufactured by Winox in Hong Kong. Winox has manufactured durable OEM bracelets for Seiko (and yes, Omega) out of China for decades. 316 is 316 and almost all of it worldwide originates in China regardless where the end product is stamped. If this was the movement, or even the case this would be a different story. But with Winox behind the bracelet and "JAPAN" on the dial, case, and movement, I am persuaded. Buy.



atifch_84 said:


> View attachment 12408217
> 
> The satisfaction continues to be strong.


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

Jarett said:


> 62MAS[SUP]2[/SUP] on the NOS Seiko Stelux bracelet ... the feeling is, like old 62MAS


Awesome one!!!
but it isn't solid end link...
I worry about scratching on the back side of lug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Back on bracelet for a bit.









Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Back on bracelet for a bit.









Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

KLC said:


> I was lucky to land myself one as well! The hunt for a better strap is on (WG Tropic or Wjean waffle). I am more keen on Wjean waffle strap but have not received a reply to my email to them for about a week. Is this normal?


It's been 3 days and I have not heard from William either. Which is surprising because he usually answers quick.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

picklepossy said:


> It's been 3 days and I have not heard from William either. Which is surprising because he usually answers quick.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


What is it you are waiting to hear back on? group buy?


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Redbaronace said:


> What is it you are waiting to hear back on? group buy?


I was responding to the other member on a purchase I wanted to make and have not heard back. Not a group buy.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> Call the Seiko Service Center
> 1-800-722-4452
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just called then today, both the strap and the bracelet are on back order now. Did you receive yours yet? I am curious if the bracelet has China stamped.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Just called then today, both the strap and the bracelet are on back order now. Did you receive yours yet? I am curious if the bracelet has China stamped.


I have not received it yet. I will post a pic of it when I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> #985 signing in!
> 
> One of the last BNIB SLA017s in the wild...came in this morning. I'll just repeat what many have stated here, this thing is very difficult to photograph due to its complex details and appearance, but in hand - Wow!
> 
> ...


Fantastic catch and great photos, babola.

I am still awaiting mine, should be any day now. Mine is inbound from a Hong Kong seller who still has few for sale and is also a member here. Just managed to snap up one before the price started to creep up.

The wait is killing me...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Finally got the mm300 clasp in and installed! Should have come with this clasp to begin with!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> Finally got the mm300 clasp in and installed! Should have come with this clasp to begin with!
> 
> Curious as to what makes the MM300 clasp superior to the one which came with the SLA017. I have never worn it on the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Tagged for reference


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks like I will order the Watchgekko Tropic Strap in 20mm.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So here is my new arrival today to join my SLA017 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> So here is my new arrival today to join my SLA017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Jubilee looks nice. Strapcode variety?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Strapcode Angus Jubilee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Great combo.



Jlawjj said:


> So here is my new arrival today to join my SLA017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

A quickie of the SLA017 with the SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jlawjj said:


> A quickie of the SLA017 with the SBDC051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SLA017 is just perfect.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Jlawjj said:


> A quickie of the SLA017 with the SBDC051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realize this much size difference between the two. Nice pic tho!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dongster81 (Aug 12, 2016)

Alen David said:


> Didn't realize this much size difference between the two. Nice pic tho!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sorry to say but for me personally, the size difference in this photo validates my purchase even more. Limited options for a quality handsome dive watch with heritage for those of us with smaller wrists

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

dongster81 said:


> I am sorry to say but for me personally, the size difference in this photo validates my purchase even more. Limited options for a quality handsome dive watch with heritage for those of us with smaller wrists
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Well said there.

Also there is something about the hands of the SLA that makes it seamless with the rest of the dial. Similar looking hands on the SBDC might work better for it, not saying that it doesn't look good already. They're both awesome watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Alen David said:


> Well said there.
> 
> Also there is something about the hands of the SLA that makes it seamless with the rest of the dial. Similar looking hands on the SBDC might work better for it, not saying that it doesn't look good already. They're both awesome watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point but they had to make it different or they would have not been able to justify the price difference assuming the buyer is indifferent to the movement.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Any one know the lug to lug length and weight of the SLA017? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> Any one know the lug to lug length and weight of the SLA017?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lug to lug is 48 mm


----------



## meganfox17 (Jan 29, 2016)

kamonjj said:


> Any one know the lug to lug length and weight of the SLA017?


My measurements:
lug to lug 47.9 mm ;110g on the Si Rubber waffle strap


----------



## sutherland (Aug 12, 2008)

slow_mo said:


> Squeeze the original spring bar into the Tropic strap. Not sure how I'm gonna get them out.


Did the same. I spent an evening wearing the WatchGecko Tropic strap with the included WatchGecko pins (just to make sure I was happy with the look) before swapping out for the fat bars. I set the bars with the aid of some hot water and used a corner of a piece of wood (which had enough surface area without being too sharp) to press on the outer shroud of the bar (not the spring) to drive it the rest of the way.

I wouldn't even bother trying to fish them out. Just order a set of 19mm Seiko Fat Bars from Will Jean or Uncle Seiko if you need a new set for strap/bracelet swapping.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

sutherland said:


> Did the same. I spent an evening wearing the WatchGecko Tropic strap with the included WatchGecko pins (just to make sure I was happy with the look) before swapping out for the fat bars. I set the bars with the aid of some hot water and used a corner of a piece of wood (which had enough surface area without being too sharp) to press on the outer shroud of the bar (not the spring) to drive it the rest of the way.
> 
> I wouldn't even bother trying to fish them out. Just order a set of 19mm Seiko Fat Bars from Will Jean or Uncle Seiko if you need a new set for strap/bracelet swapping.


Managed to get the original spring bar out safely. Bought another 5 pairs and left 1 pair "permanently" in the tropic strap. Applied some moisturizer into the hole and on the spring bar before inserting them.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

An evening soak in the pool...


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

Jlawjj said:


> A quickie of the SLA017 with the SBDC051
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you please be so kind and make a new comparison shot with better light?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Going thru some 20mm natos in the next few days

Day 1: Terry's grey shiznit


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

20mm vintage tropic strap with 20mm wjean skinny fat spring bars. Like it was meant to be!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I am finally chuffed, Seiko Canada delivers at last (to my AD), # 1113 reporting for duty. My longest WIS wait ever looks like it will now be my longest WIS honeymoon ever. I'm not the first to say it but believe the hype !

No China stamp on the clasp (not that it matters) and some prerequisite lint/dust on the strap. I think my MM300 may be gathering dust for quite some time along with the rest of my Seikos.

Crap, in my excitement I set yesterdays date.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

impalass said:


> I am finally chuffed, Seiko Canada delivers at last (to my AD), # 1113 reporting for duty. My longest WIS wait ever looks like it will now be my longest WIS honeymoon ever. I'm not the first to say it but believe the hype !
> 
> No China stamp on the clasp (not that it matters) and some prerequisite lint/dust on the strap. I think my MM300 may be gathering dust for quite some time along with the rest of my Seikos.
> 
> Crap, in my excitement I set yesterdays date.


Congrats, I had been wondering about you! Enjoy, finally.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I would like to see SLA on a Strapcode jubilee. And Omega mesh for that matter. So many options with this one.



Jlawjj said:


> A quickie of the SLA017 with the SBDC051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Zestel said:


> Could you please be so kind and make a new comparison shot with better light?


So here are a few more side by side shots...I am by no means a professional photographer so I apologize in advance for my feeble attempts...









I like the bracelet a lot better that came with The SBDC051

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Big question: can the 20mm 51 end link be modified to fit 19mm SLA??



Jlawjj said:


> I like the bracelet a lot better that came with The SBDC051


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Can you compare the bezel action between the two? Thickness and weight? Thx.



Jlawjj said:


> So here are a few more side by side shots


----------



## Marculi (Jul 14, 2017)

Congrats! Nice serial no too.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> Can you compare the bezel action between the two? Thickness and weight? Thx.


I don't have a scale to weigh them but the SBDC051 is definitely heavier. Bezel action is good on both but more precise on the SLA017. Finishing is way better o. The SLA017. Bracelet is better on sbdc051.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Ostrich...


----------



## dongster81 (Aug 12, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> Ostrich...
> 
> View attachment 12412939
> 
> ...


Nice shot! This watch is a strap monster!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Marculi said:


> Congrats! Nice serial no too.


My AD received his full allotment of 12 and asked me if I'd like to choose a serial no. I passed and the first watch he pulls out is #1113, I was born on the 13th. 
Checked for blemishes/misalignment and my birthday watch came home with me.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

impalass said:


> My AD received his full allotment of 12 and asked me if I'd like to choose a serial no. I passed and the first watch he pulls out is #1113, I was born on the 13th.
> Checked for blemishes/misalignment and my birthday watch came home with me.


And mine is 1311. Awesome pick up

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Shiznit in better lighting


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

bmdaia said:


> Big question: can the 20mm 51 end link be modified to fit 19mm SLA??


Bigger question is, why did hey make a better bracelet for the less high end watch?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally, I have a decent waffle that I can wear with my SLA017. Thank you Uncleseiko !


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Do any of you with Uncleseiko or Wjean waffle straps find their hole spacing too far apart to give a good fit?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

KLC said:


> Do any of you with Uncleseiko or Wjean waffle straps find their hole spacing too far apart to give a good fit?


Yes, I would like to see the holes more closer together to provide a better fit in the future. I suppose it is not difficult to punch some holes yourself but this should not have been necessary.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

If any UK posters desperately wanted one but failed to get on the waiting lists, I can provide a link to a UK Approved dealer with one in stock.... PM me if you want to view it.

Update: It's still showing as In Stock at £3375.

Update: Now showing as Out Of Stock...from which I assume it has sold.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> If any UK posters desperately wanted one but failed to get on the waiting lists, I can provide a link to a UK Approved dealer with one in stock.... PM me if you want to view it.


To add to this the new Seiko Boutique in London has these in store for sale, was there just saturday


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Finally, I have a decent waffle that I can wear with my SLA017. Thank you Uncleseiko !


is that the wjean or uncle Seiko? Need to also replace the lint magnet with something suitable


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

W jean or Uncle Seiko? I tried both and W Jean is a much better material. Softer and more flexible


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Its not shown on their new web. How much were they there.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> If any UK posters desperately wanted one but failed to get on the waiting lists, I can provide a link to a UK Approved dealer with one in stock.... PM me if you want to view it.


I pulled out of a purchase from Jura last week as I secured one from a forumer at nearer the USA and Europe price. The UK price was so much higher and Jura wouldn't discount from the full price. So maybe it was mine if it's them?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

humphrj said:


> I pulled out of a purchase from Jura last week as I secured one from a forumer at nearer the USA and Europe price. The UK price was so much higher and Jura wouldn't discount from the full price. So maybe it was mine if it's them?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's not Jura and is discounted.

Jura had a reserve list for such cases...they still wanted the £1000 deposit to go on that.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

First strap change, been a long time since I've been this excited over a watch.

19mm Regimental Nato from WatchGecko, inspiration from Alimamy and DonJ53.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Thanks to Steppy for noting previously in this thread that someone in the UK was selling one of these. That someone was Peter (absolute gentleman) 'PeteVanF' on here and 'coot' on TZUK. I basically cancelled my order with Jura, after first giving them chance to discount the watch I had on order with them since 27th March.

My other 'posh' watch is an Omega FOIS which, coincidentally has 19mm lugs so I thought I would try my custom strap from Steveostraps. Leather on a diver hmmmmm.






















View attachment 12415031


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Very nice watch!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

humphrj said:


> Thanks to Steppy for noting previously in this thread that someone in the UK was selling one of these. That someone was Peter (absolute gentleman) 'PeteVanF' on here and 'coot' on TZUK. I basically cancelled my order with Jura, after first giving them chance to discount the watch I had on order with them since 27th March.
> 
> My other 'posh' watch is an Omega FOIS which, coincidentally has 19mm lugs so I thought I would try my custom strap from Steveostraps. Leather on a diver hmmmmm.
> 
> ...


 looks great on that leather

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

NATO rotation - Day 2

Terry's Shiznit did fantastically well on Day 1, dry and wet. Might have to come back and order more!

Going for a little funky look with camo rubber NATO on Day 2.


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Nice NATO strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wine65 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have tried on the SLA017 a tropic, wJean waffle and Eulit perlon and keep going back to the perlon (its so comfortable). A couple pics with my original 6217-8001 on a tropic I've had for quite a few years. Quite a pair, I love them both.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome pair wine65!

Rubber NATO felt a bit too much for the watch. Mid day switch to Erika's.


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

kamonjj said:


> Finally got the mm300 clasp in and installed! Should have come with this clasp to begin with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What makes the MM300 clasp better than the SLA017 clasp?


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

humphrj said:


> Thanks to Steppy for noting previously in this thread that someone in the UK was selling one of these. That someone was Peter (absolute gentleman) 'PeteVanF' on here and 'coot' on TZUK. I basically cancelled my order with Jura, after first giving them chance to discount the watch I had on order with them since 27th March.
> 
> My other 'posh' watch is an Omega FOIS which, coincidentally has 19mm lugs so I thought I would try my custom strap from Steveostraps. Leather on a diver hmmmmm.
> 
> ...


Really digging that leather strap. Looks old and matches the vintage look.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

still waiting for that SPB/SBDC053


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

Just join the club, loving this piece.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> Bigger question is, why did hey make a better bracelet for the less high end watch?


A couple of reasons.

1. The SLA017 is a limited edition watch. They knew that the design would be preferred by most owners to wear on a strap, and given the limited production it didn't make sense to spend many resources to develop a custom bracelet just for the watch. Adapting an existing bracelet would have been difficult given the no frills design and 19mm lugs. None of their existing cheaper bracelets would work and the GS diver bracelets are too large and too fancy for the 62MAS reissue. The watch is all brushed and has no chamfers, so a basic oyster matches.

2. The cheaper 051 watch uses an existing bracelet design which was used on the SBBN015 Tuna. This was always heralded as the best non GS bracelet Seiko has produced and works great with the watch design. Ironically, this bracelet routinely was sold by Seiko retailers like Chino separate for $300-$400 with the ratcheting clasp, so it is amazing that it comes on the $750 SBDC051.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

This watch is a supermodel. When she walks into the room breath leaves every lung. No matter the wealth. Eyes cannot come off her. Glued. She is perfect.



mtb2104 said:


> Awesome pair wine65!
> 
> Rubber NATO felt a bit too much for the watch. Mid day switch to Erika's.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Is this optics or is 53 a 60mm watch?? WTH??



gaoxing84 said:


> still waiting for that SPB/SBDC053


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

The elephant in the room is can the 51 bracelet end links be modified to fit SLA? Imagine the perfection of that..



dnslater said:


> A couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. The SLA017 is a limited edition watch. They knew that the design would be preferred by most owners to wear on a strap, and given the limited production it didn't make sense to spend many resources to develop a custom bracelet just for the watch. Adapting an existing bracelet would have been difficult given the no frills design and 19mm lugs. None of their existing cheaper bracelets would work and the GS diver bracelets are too large and too fancy for the 62MAS reissue. The watch is all brushed and has no chamfers, so a basic oyster matches.
> 
> 2. The cheaper 051 watch uses an existing bracelet design which was used on the SBBN015 Tuna. This was always heralded as the best non GS bracelet Seiko has produced and works great with the watch design. Ironically, this bracelet routinely was sold by Seiko retailers like Chino separate for $300-$400 with the ratcheting clasp, so it is amazing that it comes on the $750 SBDC051.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

At $4.4K+ VAT I'm sure they do. I feel your Stalinist pain 



jasd said:


> Seiko Boutique in London has these in store for sale


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> Is this optics or is 53 a 60mm watch?? WTH??


Mostly optics. The SBDC51 sits high on the bracelet as it doesn't lay flat. It is closer to the camera and thus appears much larger. Camera's distort the size of watches in wrist shots the same way. The watch is much closer to the camera than the wrist, so they often look huge.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I had the opportunity to meet WJean yesterday who is local to me. I have to say a passionate Seiko lover. Has some wonderful pieces especially one that I am after. Very nice guy. I showed him my SLA017 and right away he just loved it and realized what all the hype was about. He does have the original 62MAS. I had them side by side and I was in awe how stunning and wonderful both pieces where.

I have my SLA017 now on his waffle strap and the fit and everything about it is just perfect. I also got from him the "chocolate bar" Captain Willard and the XGL-731. Will post later the other two straps. If your looking for a amazing rubber strap WJean is the way to go. Extremely comfortable.


































Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I refuse to pay MSRP on anything. The street price for most watches are far far below MSRP.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

chuasam said:


> I refuse to pay MSRP on anything. The street price for most watches are far far below MSRP.


sadly, it doesn't happen to LE stuff.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

For the interested: LNIB SLA017 on ebay for $2900 USD right now.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> Is this optics or is 53 a 60mm watch?? WTH??


definitely optics but it wears pretty huge compared to the other 2


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> definitely optics but it wears pretty huge compared to the other 2


What's the lug to lug on the 53? I'm visiting Singapore in October, not sure if I want to pick one up now or wait and try it on first.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

ffnc1020 said:


> What's the lug to lug on the 53? I'm visiting Singapore in October, not sure if I want to pick one up now or wait and try it on first.


i doubt it will be released so early here.
likely in Nov. 

i have no idea, maybe you can google. but it wears way bigger than the SLA017

pics for u to compare


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

ICON!



picklepossy said:


>


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

All straps courtesy of WJean.










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

SolarUnderwood said:


> For the interested: LNIB SLA017 on ebay for $2900 USD right now.


Someone on eBay needs funds quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Someone on eBay needs funds quick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jewelry store is the seller, they probably took it in as a trade.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Ah. That would explain it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

jsohal said:


> Someone on eBay needs funds quick.


More likely, someone's got money to burn. That listing is for a dealer that sold the watch, then got it back in trade. Figure the buyer paid full price then maybe got $2500 in trade for it, so lost $900 to own it for a few weeks.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I received my spare SLA017 bracelet from Seiko Service Center. It is stamped China. I am in the US so I guess this was to be expected. I am glad I have my spare now because at least for me as a general serial flipper this is a keeper!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> I received my spare SLA017 bracelet from Seiko Service Center. It is stamped China. I am in the US so I guess this was to be expected. I am glad I have my spare now because at least for me as a general serial flipper this is a keeper!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update. I will probably get one once they have it back in stock. I got my 017 from HongKong, so at least I'll have a bracelet without China stamped, not that it matters.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

dosei said:


> What makes the MM300 clasp better than the SLA017 clasp?


Well for one, it is much more comfortable and doesn't dig into my wrist. Secondly, it has the ratchet extension, which allows to adjust the size if your wrist swells or shrinks.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

51/53 looks ungainly large in the face. Just like IWC always looks 1mm too big for some reason.



gaoxing84 said:


> i doubt it will be released so early here.
> likely in Nov.
> 
> i have no idea, maybe you can google. but it wears way bigger than the SLA017
> ...


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

This one wears well...it looks big in pictures but actually feels good and proportioned...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

@jlawjj that looks like a nice watch. But i have yet to see any wrist shots of it that dont make it look huge. Is the bezel on the 051 the same as the 017?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

No it's a small bezel but different. I posted some side by sides a few posts back. Pretty much for me this is my beater and my 017 is my baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is a couple for comparison









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

A few more comparisons 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I think a lot of why it looks bigger is the larger face due to small bezel. My monster is the same width but shorter lug to lug. My Submariner is basically the same as the 017 but 017 has longer lug to lug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I would would love to see SLA vs 53 side by side (thickness and side profile compared). Thx for these awesome shots.



Jlawjj said:


> A few more comparisons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> I think a lot of why it looks bigger is the larger face due to small bezel. My monster is the same width but shorter lug to lug. My Submariner is basically the same as the 017 but 017 has longer lug to lug
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the pictures. Congrats on being able to have both of those.

Here's my dynamic duo.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Chen (Jan 29, 2016)

Desk-diving with #177 on a Crown & Buckle American-made leather Nato strap. (Strap is supposed to be 18mm, but I can see almost no gap.)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I am a sucker for diver on rubber.


----------



## wjean28 (Feb 3, 2013)

picklepossy said:


> I had the opportunity to meet WJean yesterday who is local to me. I have to say a passionate Seiko lover. Has some wonderful pieces especially one that I am after. Very nice guy. I showed him my SLA017 and right away he just loved it and realized what all the hype was about. He does have the original 62MAS. I had them side by side and I was in awe how stunning and wonderful both pieces where.
> 
> I have my SLA017 now on his waffle strap and the fit and everything about it is just perfect. I also got from him the "chocolate bar" Captain Willard and the XGL-731. Will post later the other two straps. If your looking for a amazing rubber strap WJean is the way to go. Extremely comfortable.
> 
> ...


Had the opportunity to see a live SLA017 from Justin (fellow local Toronto Seiko fan) and I was impressed ! I had my 6217 62MAS as a comparison and quite impressed on how Seiko did a fantastic job in this limited SLA017 run. I was following this thread and saw all the pictures, but the pictures does not show the beauty of this watch. I, like others was shocked when I heard the release price of the SLA017, but now seeing one in person - I get it ! Tempted at sourcing one for myself and joining this unique group !


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

How does the wjean waffle work with the stock 2.5mm fat spring bars?

I'm finally breaking down and starting to explore new strap options. I've been reading here, and I'm not particularly interested in lubricating spring bars or having them really tight in the strap holes.

New at this and have become really concerned with having my spring bars right. Original 19mm/2.5mm/1.1mm (length/bar diameter/tip diameter); or 19mm/1.78-2.0mm/1.1mm for straps with smaller holes. Is the Australian "twente(o)" guy on ebay the only one who currently sells the 19mm/1.78mm/1.1mm spring bars?

I chose not to wait for shipment from Australia and got some 20mm/2.0mm/1.1mm bars incoming, hoping those will be fine.
EDIT: Darn, "outletgoods" just put some 19's up... I hope the 20mm's still work well.

Still fun on the stock strap:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> New at this and have become really concerned with having my spring bars right. Original 19mm/2.5mm/1.1mm (length/bar diameter/tip diameter); or 19mm/1.78-2.0mm/1.1mm for straps with smaller holes. Is the Australian "twenty o" guy on ebay the only one who currently sells the 19mm/1.78mm/1.1mm spring bars?


There are a few people selling similar items, but I only buy from Hank (twentyo) all these years.

Was bored so switched out the tang.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Super nice deployant/strap combo! Love that


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

bluedialer said:


> How does the wjean waffle work with the stock 2.5mm fat spring bars?
> 
> I'm finally breaking down and starting to explore new strap options. I've been reading here, and I'm not particularly interested in lubricating spring bars or having them really tight in the strap holes.
> 
> ...


I looked at those from 20O and concluded, from the pictures, that the centre Ø2.0mm section was 19mm long thus making it rather difficult to release one end only from a lug. While pushing in one end you then have to move the pin out of the lug which means bending the pin the other end. I may be wrong but others might comment on this aspect.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> I looked at those from 20O and concluded, from the pictures, that the centre Ø2.0mm section was 19mm long thus making it rather difficult to release one end only from a lug. While pushing in one end you then have to move the pin out of the lug which means bending the pin the other end. I may be wrong but others might comment on this aspect.


I guess you are referring to the shoulder-less bars?
Ya those shoulder-less ones are so precise that it can be both a bad thing and a good thing.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

bluedialer said:


> How does the wjean waffle work with the stock 2.5mm fat spring bars?


The fat bars fit very tight. I had a difficult time removing them, but I did not lubricate them first. I would either try with lubricant or do as I've done and order a large quantity of fat bars that I'm just going to leave in every strap set so I don't have to worry about removing them, plus it'll make strap swaps quicker.

I purchased a second Seiko rubber strap from a forum member and cut it to a more appropriate length. I did not like how the end of strap and keeper would reach so far around the watch and make it look especially thick on the top side. I like the look and feel of it so much more now, as the keeper is more hidden behind my wrist. The original strap has a certain weight and feel to it that just seems "right" for this watch compared to the after-market versions. I'm not as bothered by the lint factor as much now that the fit and look of the strap is better.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

picklepossy said:


> All straps courtesy of WJean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate, lovely watches!

When you put the turtle and SLA facing towards each other to compare bezel size, what bezel is the largest/widest or are they the same?

cheers n thanks


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Turtle bezel is larger.


Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

by about 2mm


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

The bezel on mine started to sound awkward. Think it might be skipping clicks... Some sort of resistance in the first rotation half.

Annoying really. Only started to wear the watch two weeks ago. Haven't knocked or dropped it at all. Just a few full rotations a day.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

gaoxing84 said:


> sadly, it doesn't happen to LE stuff.


Limited is 50 pieces. 2000 is not all that 'limited'.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Limited is 50 pieces. 2000 is not all that 'limited'.


It is when 7.5 billion people are around and at least 1/2 are Seikoholics.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Limited is 50 pieces. 2000 is not all that 'limited'.


wow. the ability for you to understand is limited (pun intended)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Limited is 50 pieces. 2000 is not all that 'limited'.


Dude...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> I guess you are referring to the shoulder-less bars?
> Ya those shoulder-less ones are so precise that it can be both a bad thing and a good thing.


Yeah, no a guy like me will just go with the shouldered for now. The more grabby surfaces to work with, the better. Oh well, I'll see about my 20mm's with shoulders... I was under the impression they typically clear 19mm when depressed, just tighter and more depression is needed.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

Epic drive-by trolling from george.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

no name no slogan said:


> Epic drive-by trolling from george.


b-)


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

We need more pics because mine leave a lot to be desired. :roll:


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Very nice watch ! Any idea about the price for North America


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

USA price was $3,400 MSRP. Not sure if any distributors were discounting it.


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

Trying it on a leather strap the oem strap is a such a lint and dust magnet.

View attachment 331A5594.jpg


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Any Razer fans here?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

"Limited"-- 95% of SLA will never be worn or resold. Ever. Our grandchildren will fight over the remaining 5%.



georgefl74 said:


> Limited is 50 pieces. 2000 is not all that 'limited'.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Linden_way said:


> Trying it on a leather strap the oem strap is a such a lint and dust magnet.


I can't wait for cooler weather so I can wear all my vintage-style leather straps again.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Giving the bracelet some love


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Simply gorgeous.



mtb2104 said:


> Giving the bracelet some love


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

bmdaia said:


> "Limited"-- 95% of SLA will never be worn or resold. Ever. Our grandchildren will fight over the remaining 5%.


Phew that one was gold.

Think I'll drive by here from time to time just to feed your addiction when the thread is slow


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Any on mesh? Dare I ask Omega mesh? IMHO the only mesh worthy of this masterpiece. Pics!!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> Any on mesh? Dare I ask Omega mesh? IMHO the only mesh worthy of this masterpiece. Pics!!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking for a deal on an omega mesh to try. I've been unsuccessful so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll ask the dumb question.....what makes omega mesh better than say a strapcode or staib mesh?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll ask the dumb question.....what makes omega mesh better than say a strapcode or staib mesh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fit and finish. I haven't had a staib so I can't compare it (though it looks nice) but have had OEM Omega and strapcode and the omega is much nicer. Also much more expensive. Whether it's worth the extra money is subjective. I wouldn't pay the extra unless I was buying it specifically for an omega.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Mesh is one thing Omega does better than anyone else. Much better. Grail of mesh.



jswing said:


> Fit and finish..omega is much nicer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'll ask the dumb question.....what makes omega mesh better than say a strapcode or staib mesh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have held a strap code mesh and omega side by side. The omega is much nicer overall. The quality is absolutely noticeable. The price difference is subjective for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

#1896 checking in from Texas

I may be in the minority but i dont find the stock rubber all that bad.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> #1896 checking in from Texas
> 
> I may be in the minority but i dont find the stock rubber all that bad.
> 
> ...


Congrats VWG, nice pic and I don't mind the OEM rubber either, the lint/dust is minimal and will most likely lessen over time like the strap on my SRP777 did.

Most of all I like that it's more of a charcoal gray in colour matching the dial perfectly imho.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

VWG, congrats! Impressions please.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Italian vintage leather strap


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

My first real Tropic. I'm impressed!

These straps have a look and feel to them in person that is unlike any other strap I've seen. I was originally skeptical of the price of these, but I honestly feel they're worth it. I also own a couple reproduction Tropic straps and the real thing is genuinely better. There's a unique sheen to this strap that the reproductions just don't have; consider me a convert.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ the vintage tropics are expensive and hell ya they are worth it. I won't allow mine to leave my collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> ^ the vintage tropics are expensive and hell ya they are worth it. I won't allow mine to leave my collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are selling your SLA so soon?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> You are selling your SLA so soon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, I really want to have a subc in its place. I really have come to love and appreciate the glidelock. Since I wear my watches very tight, the sub will be a better option for me overall.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Memento Vivere said:


> My first real Tropic. I'm impressed!
> 
> These straps have a look and feel to them in person that is unlike any other strap I've seen. I was originally skeptical of the price of these, but I honestly feel they're worth it. I also own a couple reproduction Tropic straps and the real thing is genuinely better. There's a unique sheen to this strap that the reproductions just don't have; consider me a convert.


Wow Meme, I've never seen a silver-gray tropic before! :-s

Is that really a gray vintage tropic, just the pictures or a particular aging on that strap? :think:

In any case it looks looks pretty damn cool man! :-!

- Thomas


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

I figured someone was going to sell there's before I do.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Wow Meme, I've never seen a silver-gray tropic before! :-s
> 
> ...


Bought it from Squinky, it was actually a Swiss light grey Tropic! Acier buckle and everything.

I really liked the grey as something different for this watch.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

any intro to a soft tropic rubber strap? not as tough as Uncle seiko or wjean rubber.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Sure if you're a glidelock fan then of course SLA cannot compete. Nothing from Seiko can; including GS.



kamonjj said:


> Yeah, I really want to have a subc in its place. I really have come to love and appreciate the glidelock. Since I wear my watches very tight, the sub will be a better option for me overall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> Sure if you're a glidelock fan then of course SLA cannot compete. Nothing from Seiko can; including GS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct! Nothing against the SLA or seiko for that reason. This is by far my favorite seiko I have owned. I think at this price it can't be beat. The dial is amazing. Lume is great. Movement is too notch. The crystal is one of the coolest. Who ever has one of these should be happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> any intro to a soft tropic rubber strap? not as tough as Uncle seiko or wjean rubber.


WatchGecko rubber tropic?


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> WatchGecko rubber tropic?


alright thanks! i did googled that, i thought there might be other alternatives.

doesn't the 20mm fits nicely? and i guess i am gonna need some kind of lubricant squeeze the fat spring bar


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> alright thanks! i did googled that, i thought there might be other alternatives.
> 
> doesn't the 20mm fits nicely? and i guess i am gonna need some kind of lubricant squeeze the fat spring bar


A bit pinched at the sides, but pretty ok.

Ya the holes are tight; alternatively you can get some slimmer springbars with fat tips (1.78mm body; 1.1mm tip).


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

So I finally bothered enough to mount the watch onto the bracelet. It's not bad.. As I said before it is good enough but not very good. And thank Seiko for at least having an option included for those who absolutely need that style option, as sourcing an unofficial bracelet with a well fitted end link for this case would be quite difficult. This end link itself has more than average side to side play between the lugs as it is, but that does aid in installation and removal, and in the big picture doesn't detract from the package while on the wrist.

Tried it for a few days and I think I will remove it though, before it scratches the between-lugs polish too much. I'm a bracelet guy, but I have to say in my opinion this bracelet option makes the watch look a bit more ordinary. Nothing about it really matches with the high quality of the polish on the case sides, the dynamic of the crystal, or any of the beauty going on under the crystal. I can see how some say the diver's extension digs into the wrist, at the very least it makes the watch tend to sit crooked on my wrist because it sticks at a higher point on my wrist than the rest of the bracelet.

It doesn't really look bad, but I think the aesthetic of the watch does come out better when matched with a dark colored strap. Bracelet options without fitted end links will suffice and make things interesting, while being easier to switch in and out and not scratching the span between the lugs. Stock bracelet into storage for now! But perhaps I'll reconsider later... Somehow it seems a Seiko diver misses something without that SEIKO clasp and safety!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Absolutely. SLA on bracelet can fly under radar at a level which is impossible for Rolex, GS, or most other luxury divers. Yet without being "obscure" like GP et al, or some micro. It's a new genre for us.



bluedialer said:


> ..bracelet option makes the watch look a bit more ordinary
> View attachment 12426173


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

bmdaia said:


> Absolutely. SLA on bracelet can fly under radar at a level which is impossible for Rolex, GS, or most other luxury divers. Yet without being "obscure" like GP et al, or some micro. It's a new genre for us.


You've certainly become the lover of this bracelet 
Yes, if you want to fly this one even further under the radar than it already does, the bracelet will do that for you. And nothing wrong with wanting that.

Darn, a bit more marring of the finish between the lugs than I had hoped, but that's (WIS) life! Only the upper half matters any.
And if Diashield is indeed harder than plain stainless steel, then theoretically the stainless bracelet shouldn't really scratch the case right? Eh, wishful hopes...









Awaiting the next strap...


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

^ the way the case is standing, savage sir. hope it doesn't drop


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't plan to use the bracelet but was going to test drive it, not anymore, thanks for sharing this pic in particular.

View attachment 12426461


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Odd no one else has commented on the bracelet marring portions of the case visible behind the strap. Others??



impalass said:


> I don't plan to use the bracelet but was going to test drive it, not anymore, thanks for sharing this pic in particular.
> 
> View attachment 12426461


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm just looked at mine and there is a little bit. I had the watch in and out of the bracelet numerous times, and I expected scratches as sometimes the entry was not smooth.

PS: I wear my watch 24/7 for almost a month.. and looks like the diashield is dying ;-)


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Not the end of the world. I had a 16610 that had a good deal of the serial number worn off by the end link scratching against it over the years. Good enough for Rolex, good enough for Seiko.



mtb2104 said:


> Hmmm just looked at mine and there is a little bit. I had the watch in and out of the bracelet numerous times, and I expected scratches as sometimes the entry was not smooth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Stelux bracelet arrived. Time to turn it from polished to brushed finish.










Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

picklepossy said:


> Stelux bracelet arrived. Time to turn it from polished to brushed finish.


Looking forward to your finished product, pickle. Please keep us posted. :-!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

bluedialer said:


> You've certainly become the lover of this bracelet
> Yes, if you want to fly this one even further under the radar than it already does, the bracelet will do that for you. And nothing wrong with wanting that.
> 
> Darn, a bit more marring of the finish between the lugs than I had hoped, but that's (WIS) life! Only the upper half matters any.
> ...


If that's the stock bracelet then it's worth an email, with picture, to Seiko.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

picklepossy said:


> Stelux bracelet arrived. Time to turn it from polished to brushed finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind sharing what's the width at the clasp?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The SLA is certainly the most photogenic Seiko at the moment.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> The SLA is certainly the most photogenic Seiko at the moment.


I actually think the mm300 is still the best in front of a camera lens. The dome of the SLA actually makes it very difficult to get a good shot without a bunch of reflections. In hand and on the wrist the SLA is a beauty.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

DonJ53 said:


> If that's the stock bracelet then it's worth an email, with picture, to Seiko.


Hmm... To be honest I expected marking; it's metal on metal on a polished surface. But, if mine looks way worse than others, maybe.

It does look perhaps worse than mtb's, but I wiped it down and reflected it to make the marks stand out.
Maybe I wasn't very smooth installing the bracelet, but those are the marks on the bottom half. Once you get the end link in there and over that lip, it pretty much just snaps in. So those upper marks aren't from a lot of struggling.

As noted, there's a good amount, near half mm, of side to side play between the lugs. And maybe I amused myself a bit too much with it. 
If you feel the edges of the bracelet's end links off the watch, it's a pretty sheer rough cut with some sharp edging.

This is why they send it to you on the rubber and not already bracelet mounted.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Astoundingly beautiful



valuewatchguy said:


> I'll just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I actually think the mm300 is still the best in front of a camera lens. The dome of the SLA actually makes it very difficult to get a good shot without a bunch of reflections. In hand and on the wrist the SLA is a beauty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's why it's photogenic....every shot is different.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Finally got the MM300 on the way (gently used). That watch will compete with the SLA017 and hopefully keep it in better condition as a result.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Really unfortunate that your bracelet made those scratches. I have worn mine exclusively on nato, rubber, and leather straps and will continue to do so after looking at your photos.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

A steel bracelet will scratch the inside of steel lugs. Come on.



Redbaronace said:


> Really unfortunate that your bracelet made those scratches. I have worn mine exclusively on nato, rubber, and leather straps and will continue to do so after looking at your photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Guys, how is the accuracy of those SLAs? The idea of the monolithic case worries me a bit as regulating them might be a problem.

I am trying to get a fair deal on one of them but it's quite hard.


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

No. 554 reporting from Kuwait!


----------



## wine65 (Aug 10, 2017)

Cuthbert - mine was intially running about 15 sec fast/day now has settled to about +6 sec/day. I would move on any reasonable deal as I'm not sure prices will go down significantly in the near future.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mine (1205) is running at +8 s/d after almost 4 weeks continuous running. At the start of each week I stop the movement for 30 seconds then by mid week its spot on.


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine is running around +2~+3 seconds per day. Really happy with the accuracy. 

What i'm not too happy about is when i set the time, the hands all seem to move when i begin to move the crown, like it moves even the seconds hand a tiny bit back and forth..


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> Guys, how is the accuracy of those SLAs? The idea of the monolithic case worries me a bit as regulating them might be a problem.
> 
> I am trying to get a fair deal on one of them but it's quite hard.


Correct me if I am wrong, regulating the SLA017 should be easy because it has a screw in case back.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, regulating the SLA017 should be easy because it has a screw in case back.


Yes...but any marks removing that back might just affect the 2 year warranty. I am leaving mine in tact for at least that time.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Mine is running +66 sec after 38 days.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Yes...but any marks removing that back might just affect the 2 year warranty. I am leaving mine in tact for at least that time.


Absolutely. Its comforting to know as a long term keeper the SLA017 is easy to regulate DIY. Unlike that of the Rolex and Omega co-axials where I wouldn't know where to start as far as regulating goes.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> Guys, how is the accuracy of those SLAs? The idea of the monolithic case worries me a bit as regulating them might be a problem.
> 
> I am trying to get a fair deal on one of them but it's quite hard.


It shouldn't be a problem as it's not a monobloc/'monolitic' case, not like the SBDX MM300.

It's still possible to remove the case-back and regulate it in a manner Seiko service center won't be able to tell. Don't this stop you from doing so.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Regarding timekeeping and regulation, does the 8L35 have a reputation for slowing down? I have zero experience with this movement, but as I noted earlier about half of the ETA 2824's I've owned slowed down by approximately 5 seconds over the first few months of ownership. My ETA Tudor Pelagos went from +5 to about dead on, but that took a couple months. My 62MAS seems to have already slowed down by a couple seconds per day after almost two weeks of daily wear. It looks to be about +6 to +7 now, but I'm not keeping very good track. I would be weary about futzing with any mechanical movement in the first couple months of ownership. Maybe if mine were +15 or something that would be a different story. 

What's the experience of all you MM300 owners?


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Guys, how is the accuracy of those SLAs? The idea of the monolithic case worries me a bit as regulating them might be a problem.
> 
> I am trying to get a fair deal on one of them but it's quite hard.


What do you consider fair?

There are a few up for sale in the for sale forum from reputable sellers here.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

babola said:


> It shouldn't be a problem as it's not a monobloc/'monolitic' case, not like the SBDX MM300.
> 
> It's still possible to remove the case-back and regulate it in a manner Seiko service center won't be able to tell. Don't this stop you from doing so.


Ah Ok I read somewhere the SLA was monolithic like the MM300 and I found it a strange choice as the original was not.




Redbaronace said:


> What do you consider fair?





Redbaronace said:


> There are a few up for sale in the for sale forum from reputable sellers here.




Not $400 less than my GS Hi beat for instance. I was undecided between those two watches and in the end I went with the GS.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

slow_mo said:


> Mine is running +66 sec after 38 days.


That seems quite fast and outside of spec. What does Seiko do when something like this occurs? Does it need to be shipped to Japan at buyers cost to get regulated?


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> Ah Ok I read somewhere the SLA was monolithic like the MM300 and I found it a strange choice as the original was not.
> 
> 
> 
> Not $400 less than my GS Hi beat for instance. I was undecided between those two watches and in the end I went with the GS.


I too was contemplating buying a Grand Seiko Snowflake for $4000 vs this watch for not much less. In the end, I purchased the SLA017 and am very happy with the decision.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> That seems quite fast and outside of spec. What does Seiko do when something like this occurs? Does it need to be shipped to Japan at buyers cost to get regulated?


I think he means without resetting so +1.7 s/d


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> I think he means without resetting so +1.7 s/d


Makes sense. I read it to mean after 38 days of wearing the watch it is running +66 seconds a day fast


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Would like to see some nice shots of the movement if anyone has taken the back off yet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Redbaronace said:


> Makes sense. I read it to mean after 38 days of wearing the watch it is running +66 seconds a day fast


It's +66s without resetting for 38 days. 

+1.74 spd. That's better than my GS Hi Beat.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

humphrj said:


> Would like to see some nice shots of the movement if anyone has taken the back off yet.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Checking the #8l35 inside. ? - #Seiko #sla017 ... • yonsson_in_a_nutshell


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

slow_mo said:


>


It's hard to argue. This is the best Seiko on the market. Well done mate. It looks fantastic.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

All business in bracelet. Under the radar and way way way over the top.



slow_mo said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

No argument here!



Dream Killer said:


> It's hard to argue. This is the best Seiko on the market. Well done mate. It looks fantastic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> All business in bracelet. Under the radar and way way way over the top.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't agree more!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

This is that rarest of watches that looks like $10K and $300 at the same time. Utterly indescribable. There is literally nothing else like it on the earth. Or if so I don't know about it yet.



Jlawjj said:


> I couldn't agree more!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Which begs the question why drop "Seiko" from GS?? Half GS' appeal to me was the faux-Kmart factor. Does Seiko really want to go apples to apples against Rolex? Good luck wit dat.

SLA is half the price of Rolex, feels like Rolex, and reads Kmart.

The bang for buck factor here is like a theoretical physics experiment spanning seven dimensions.

Mind blowing.



bmdaia said:


> This is that rarest of watches that looks like $10K and $300 at the same time. Utterly indescribable. There is literally nothing else like it on the earth. Or if so I don't know about it yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Objectively the SLA017 aesthetically looks better than a Rolex Submariner.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

One week in running at +5 seconds a day.

PS. Hour hand lume looks off but isn't in real life.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Objectively the SLA017 aesthetically looks better than a Rolex Submariner.


Thats why I flipped my ceramic sub (can't stand the square lugs) and is keeping my SLA017.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Thats why I flipped my ceramic sub (can't stand the square lugs) and is keeping my SLA017.


I still like my Sub C. But I'm wearing less of it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A little flecto









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> I still like my Sub C. But I'm wearing less of it.


Don't get me wrong the sub c is a very nice watch and I would have kept it if I had bigger wrist. I couldn't get over the big boxy lugs hanging over my wrist so I flipped it and used the proceeds to partially fund a YM blue which had a much better fit around smaller wrists with its slimmer lugs wrapping around the wrist (not to mention the stunning blue dial). The SLA017 now fills the gap of my ex sub C.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Objectively the SLA017 aesthetically looks better than a Rolex Submariner.


I agree, its more unique and unusual too, a much cooler talking point and has a lot more charm for mine.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> Objectively the SLA017 aesthetically looks better than a Rolex Submariner.


And at least Seiko didn't make 500.000 per year or so. Elite? Rolex? Seriously?


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey Rolex is a very good watch, leave them alone. 
But yes I personally prefer to have this piece.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> Which begs the question why drop "Seiko" from GS?? Half GS' appeal to me was the faux-Kmart factor. Does Seiko really want to go apples to apples against Rolex? Good luck wit dat.
> 
> SLA is half the price of Rolex, feels like Rolex, and reads Kmart.
> 
> ...


What part of the SLA017 feels like a Rolex exactly? They aren't even in the same ballpark but that's why modern Rolex examples cost twice as much. The SLA is a great watch for the price but the overall quality of the Rolex is better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

Damn, it still is a seriously fine looking watch. I remember being hyped for weeks until I saw the price... I naively thought this would be the next SKX007 or something, haha.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Agreed



Dream Killer said:


> Objectively the SLA017 aesthetically looks better than a Rolex Submariner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Dream Killer said:


> Objectively the SLA017 aesthetically looks better than a Rolex Submariner.


I can get behind that statement. The domed crystal, sunburst dial, lack of crown guards is definitely a winning combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The abstract art hoax aside, I'd be careful to call anything objectively better aesthetically. Subjectively, I agree that the SLA is better looking than the modern SubC. Now, if Rolex got back to its roots and reintroduced domed crystals, proportional hands, and thin, tapered lugs that could change my mind. I feel very fortunate to own both the SLA and the last Submariner (by year and model) to be produced with both a plexi crystal and matte dial. My two classic divers and the anchors of my collection. (I need to work on getting some better pictures of these two watches side by side).


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What year model is that sub and what movement does it have?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

1995 Tudor 79090; Top Grade ETA 2824 with Triovis regulator and a couple other Tudor modifications.

The next year Tudor switched to sapphire and the plexi Submariner became history. A couple years after that they switched from a matte to gloss dial. (The last Rolex Submariner to have a plexi crystal was the 5513 circa 1989 and the last matte dial was the 5513 circa the mid-1980's).



Dream Killer said:


> What year model is that sub and what movement does it have?


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I cannot claim this SLA017 is better since I have never owned a Rolex. But I can say that ive never been interested in owning a Rolex in the past or currently . Where I live, there are many perceptions of that brand and I prefer to stay inconspicuous.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Weird effect there SLA looks same size as 42mm Exp.



kamonjj said:


> What part of the SLA017 feels like a Rolex exactly? They aren't even in the same ballpark but that's why modern Rolex examples cost twice as much. The SLA is a great watch for the price but the overall quality of the Rolex is better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Smart man



Redbaronace said:


> ..there are many perceptions of that brand and I prefer to stay inconspicuous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I no longer wear Rolex either. Lost their way.



pinkybrain said:


> ..if Rolex got back to its roots
> View attachment 12430423


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The polar explorer 2 just doesn't do it for me. It almost looks a little juvenile.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Rolex has fallen many miles since McQueen's Explorer which was the very quintessence of tough-cool. It's a brand name for Chinese billionaires now. The Skydwellers.



Dream Killer said:


> The polar explorer 2 just doesn't do it for me. It almost looks a little juvenile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> The polar explorer 2 just doesn't do it for me. It almost looks a little juvenile.


216570 is just too huge and in your face

prefer the 16570.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

yup



gaoxing84 said:


> 216570 is just too huge and in your face
> 
> prefer the 16570.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> Weird effect there SLA looks same size as 42mm Exp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel they are very similar in size. The SLA is taller, while the exp is wider. I feel its easier for me to wear wider watches when they are thinner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Fair enough.



kamonjj said:


> I feel they are very similar in size. The SLA is taller, while the exp is wider. I feel its easier for me to wear wider watches when they are thinner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Jarett said:


> 62MAS[SUP]2[/SUP] on the NOS Seiko Stelux bracelet ... the feeling is, like old 62MAS


I have the bracelet brushed and ready to go but what size spring bars did you use? The ones that come with the watch doesn't fit.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

picklepossy said:


> I have the bracelet brushed and ready to go but what size spring bars did you use? The ones that come with the watch doesn't fit.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


I ordered 19 x 1.78 x 1.1 from "Outletgoods" in the U.S. They fit very well imo, pictured on an old ill fitting notched strap.

Delivery was under a week, twentyO only had the straight bar versions and his delivery takes weeks, glad I found this place.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Which begs the question why drop "Seiko" from GS?? Half GS' appeal to me was the faux-Kmart factor. Does Seiko really want to go apples to apples against Rolex? Good luck wit dat.
> 
> SLA is half the price of Rolex, feels like Rolex, and reads Kmart.
> 
> ...


Cant agree mate, nothing about this watch says kmart or $300.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

The new Seiko boutique in London have #807 at £3750


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Of course not to WIS. But to the uninitiated "Seiko" on the dial reads $275. "It's just a Seiko". Love it.



Cobia said:


> Cant agree mate, nothing about this watch says kmart or $300.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Sheesh almost $5K US. Not including VAT. A few still flipping around on recon at or just above US retail.



Toshk said:


> The new Seiko boutique in London have #807 at £3750


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> Of course not to WIS. But to the uninitiated "Seiko" on the dial reads $275. "It's just a Seiko". Love it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snake Plissken doesn't give a f*ck about what the "unitiated" reads on the dial of his watch.










Neither do I.









I spent more than $4000 for this watch which states "Seiko" on the dial. And I'm not ashamed...now let's talk a little about you: it appears you spend your money to impress people you barely know, how insecure does it sound?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I am not impressed with Snake's 150mm Apple. But I love your SBGH051. Impressive!



cuthbert said:


> Snake Plissken doesn't give a f*ck about what the "unitiated" reads on the dial of his watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> I am not impressed with Snake's 150mm Apple. But I love your SBGH051. Impressive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually it was a LED multifunction watch with old diodes, some people on WUS made the replica:










Too big for my wrist. Heck, even the 051 sometimes feels too big...I had the opportunity to choose between this and the SLA on the shop, if I hadn't found a blue dial hi-beat GS I would have definitely taken it.

Here there's a shot with my trusted Doxa Sub 300:









I need to make more money to afford it as well!


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Flawless, classic, timeless. Doxa & SLA: fraternal twins!



cuthbert said:


> Here there's a shot with my trusted Doxa Sub 300:
> 
> View attachment 12432275


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Objectively the SLA017 aesthetically looks better than a Rolex Submariner.


Undoubtedly an unbiased objective observation.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I'm a little less than enthusiastic about the performance of my 8L35 so far. 

5 days of wear and I'm at +14 a day. I'm hoping this settles down. I will give it. Couple of months before even thinking about having it regulated. 


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Loving the SLA017 that I'm now looking to pair it with a 6105-8110 all original untouched with clean dial.


Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Give it a month it should settle down into COSC.



valuewatchguy said:


> 5 days of wear and I'm at +14 a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

It's still a very expensive Seiko. I think demand and price was artificially higher due to the high number of flippers chasing limited stocks at the onset. 

All in the bracelet is still somewhat of a let down for such a prominent limited edition. 

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

ffnc1020 said:


> What's the lug to lug on the 53? I'm visiting Singapore in October, not sure if I want to pick one up now or wait and try it on first.


I'm counting on Seiko flooding the market like the turtles release. I think patience will win out for the 53 and eventually it will be going below rrp as usual.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I really like this one. A bit pinched in the lugs but works fine. Thought the flat case side ends would bug me, but they don't. The bolstered portion of the strap adds a nice quality element in person. I even like the vanilla smell, though my preference would be for no smell. I'd say a worthy replacement for the stock strap, it has me checking out the piece on my wrist a bit more. In fact I may never put the stock silicone back on with this strap available in collection. 

Edit for valuewatchguy and others: It's from Bonetto Cinturini Italian Rubber collection. Lots of different ones to choose from. This one is "BC 302", at least according to watchgecko store.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay, I'm all in. This is the best watch I've ever strapped to my wrist. Can't take the damn thing off. I'm even sleeping with it on, and I don't normally do that.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

@bluedialer

What strap is it?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

metalgear said:


> It's still a very expensive Seiko. I think demand and price was artificially higher due to the high number of flippers chasing limited stocks at the onset.
> 
> All in the bracelet is still somewhat of a let down for such a prominent limited edition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


While I appreciate the difference of opinion, is there some point in time at which that becomes irrelevant? We're five months past when this watch was originally announced. And two months past the start of deliveries. All the perceived negatives have been discussed ad nauseam and at the end of the day (whether it's today, next year, or five years from) now the odds are that Seiko will have managed to put this watch on 2000 very satisfied wrists out of the six billion people in the world, regardless of price, or specification, or bracelet quality.

I was naysayer at first too but ultimately I decided I either had to jump on the train or get left behind. I chose to jump on but for the tens of thousands of people that chose otherwise it's perfectly fine as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> @bluedialer
> 
> What strap is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Bonetto Cinturini Italian Rubber collection. Lots of different ones to choose from. This one is "BC 302", at least according to watchgecko where I got it.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> While I appreciate the difference of opinion, is there some point in time at which that becomes irrelevant? We're five months past when this watch was originally announced. And two months past the start of deliveries. All the perceived negatives have been discussed ad nauseam and at the end of the day (whether it's today, next year, or five years from) now the odds are that Seiko will have managed to put this watch on 2000 very satisfied wrists out of the six billion people in the world, regardless of price, or specification, or bracelet quality.
> 
> I was naysayer at first too but ultimately I decided I either had to jump on the train or get left behind. I chose to jump on but for the tens of thousands of people that chose otherwise it's perfectly fine as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I guess you just have to get used to ignoring a comment like this in future because it's built in to the watch, and something that will come up over and over again.

I made my point in response to a discussion on the price/value of the watch. The bracelet factors into this and will dampen price from rising a bit, and hopefully will still be accessible to those who have not bought it and don't want to pay insane prices for it.

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

metalgear said:


> I guess you just have to get used to ignoring a comment like this in future because it's built in to the watch, and something that will come up over and over again.
> 
> I made my point in response to a discussion on the price/value of the watch. The bracelet factors into this and will dampen price from rising a bit, and hopefully will still be accessible to those who have not bought it and don't want to pay insane prices for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


Well I suppose only time will tell but the laws of supply and demand are definitely in my favor regardless of the bracelet.

Good luck with your 05 3. I said it before on another thread that's actually one of the better looking mid-range seikos that I've ever seen. I would put it right up there with the Shogun in terms of looks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yuh. It's a limited edition. There's always an initial frenzy ($4K+ US). A 2nd wave of WIS junkie catch-and-release ($3.0K - $3.4K US). And then the baseline settles ($5K for this one long term). The time to buy is the 2nd wave "flippers folly". That would be right now when the junkies are all jonesing for the next unboxing and willing to lose $500 on an otherwise killer long term hold.



metalgear said:


> I think demand and price was..higher due to..limited stocks


----------



## meganfox17 (Jan 29, 2016)

Holy Crap! Long term value USD 5K ? Are you guys freakin' kidding me  ??
I haven't tried on the SLA 017 J1 LE 0810/2000 on my wrist yet, didn't even bother to fasten the watch onto my wrist at the Seiko boutique.Only the GM wore it once to show me how it looks like with the wrappers still intact!Just super happy savouring every moment staring at my most expensive Seiko 24/7. Naah..I've other watches I could wear for now. Anyway My New BF is NOT FOR SALE


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Of course not to WIS. But to the uninitiated "Seiko" on the dial reads $275. "It's just a Seiko". Love it.
> 
> Where i come from Seiko is seen as a very good watch brad to the uninitiated and the innitiated, when i was growing up i didnt really know about all the luxury brands, if you had a seiko or citizen you had a nice watch, i still think the same.
> I dont think the non WIS world knows very much at all about watches at all.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm from NYC no one looks at Seiko as a good watch in NY. There's only The usual luxury suspects and everything else is department store Chinese crap; Seiko included. That's what makes SLA the ultimate radar watch.



Cobia said:


> Where i come from Seiko is seen as a very good watch .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> I'm from NYC no one looks at Seiko as a good watch in NY. There's only The usual luxury suspects and everything else is department store Chinese crap; Seiko included. That's what makes SLA the ultimate radar watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a reason why HE wants to escape from NY.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

At least one preorderer must have pulled out at Jura UK cos they have one showing as Buy It Now.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> I'm from NYC no one looks at Seiko as a good watch in NY. There's only The usual luxury suspects and everything else is department store Chinese crap; Seiko included. That's what makes SLA the ultimate radar watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you kidding? i think NYC have alot of WIS that respect seiko and have given props to seiko which everything is done in house, i put seiko right up beside rolex.
only problem is seiko conquers the market at different price points that's why its seen as ''cheap''

to me, if someone is willing to pay top dollar for a seiko - you're there, you're someone that know watches - looking at GS owners

if someone wears a GS and another wears a SUB - my perception of the 2 two person without talking to them, the one with GS knows what he is doing, the sub on the other hand, just another guy with a luxury watch.
this analogy can go on, especially with JLC. whenever i see anyone with a JLC, he's someone who know watches definitely.

btw 2 of my cheap seikos hahaha, it's the marinemaster week for me


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> I'm from NYC no one looks at Seiko as a good watch in NY. There's only The usual luxury suspects and everything else is department store Chinese crap; Seiko included. That's what makes SLA the ultimate radar watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What sample of the population are you basing this on exactly?

Here in Australian we hate koalas. I know because my mate and I were the victims of one of them urinating on us from above. They are overrated marsupials. Not cute at all.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> I'm from NYC no one looks at Seiko as a good watch in NY. There's only The usual luxury suspects and everything else is department store Chinese crap; Seiko included. That's what makes SLA the ultimate radar watch.


bmdaia, it astounds me you are still revisiting this thread. You've posted overwhelming negative things about the SLA017 yet still continually return to post your opinions..


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

jinfaep said:


> bmdaia, it astounds me you are still revisiting this thread. You've posted overwhelming negative things about the SLA017 yet still continually return to post your opinions..


Well you see he now loves the watch, all aspects including the bracelet, with unquestioning fervent passion. I'm still waiting for him to actually be an owner, since he had indicated that he pulled the trigger, or was set to, some time ago... Until then, ???


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> What sample of the population are you basing this on exactly?
> 
> Here in Australian we hate koalas. I know because my mate and I were the victims of one of them urinating on us from above. They are overrated marsupials. Not cute at all.


Mate, you leave those sweet looking drop bears alone, ay!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jinfaep said:


> bmdaia, it astounds me you are still revisiting this thread. You've posted overwhelming negative things about the SLA017 yet still continually return to post your opinions..


This thread is like a drug to him, he's hooked.
He may never actually acquire SLA017 but he'll keep posting his drivel here for our amusement...


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> What sample of the population are you basing this on exactly?
> 
> Here in Australian we hate koalas. I know because my mate and I were the victims of one of them urinating on us from above. They are overrated marsupials. Not cute at all.


Yes, u leave those lovely koalas alone, please. They are so cute and they are better looking than us humans !


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Further to post #1877.

I have not had the bracelet fitted to my 017 but have been studying the milled end pieces in the event I did.

The end pieces comprise of two parts, parallel pinned together. The two milled faces of each part fitting against the lug port walls. On very close inspection it looks like the parts are milled separately then pinned leaving good flush faces. This may not be the case but the fit for fit looks very good either way. I have fine stoned the surfaces to ensure no protruding edges and remove any cutter marks.

Perhaps the damage shown on the case in question was the result of something getting between the faces once assembled onto the watch.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

bmdaia said:


> I'm from NYC no one looks at Seiko as a good watch in NY.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not true at all.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> Further to post #1877.
> 
> I have not had the bracelet fitted to my 017 but have been studying the milled end pieces in the event I did.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the bracelet on and are there any markings showing?

I've worn the bracelet fresh out of the box for half a day. Now I have hairline marks along the outlines of the end piece. I presume they are from the somewhat sharp edges that was not properly debuted after the milling. I have since sand down and polished the face but still hesitant to put it on the watch again.

Please let us know how that works for you and thanks for sharing!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Have you tried the bracelet on and are there any markings showing?
> 
> I've worn the bracelet fresh out of the box for half a day. Now I have hairline marks along the outlines of the end piece. I presume they are from the somewhat sharp edges that was not properly debuted after the milling. I have since sand down and polished the face but still hesitant to put it on the watch again.
> 
> Please let us know how that works for you and thanks for sharing!


I have not tried the bracelet on yet because I favour NATO....at the moment and yes the edges of the parts are very sharp. The area between the lugs on the 017 is highly polished whereas other cheaper models they are left machined or slightly buffed so I assume any marks will be magnified.


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

. On ye olde tropic strap. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

picklepossy said:


> Loving the SLA017 that I'm now looking to pair it with a 6105-8110 all original untouched with clean dial.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


-8119, but still, they get along great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franklee (May 4, 2012)

Okay I am obsessed but I don't have anywhere that sells Seiko's in store. anyone know anywhere online that sells the SLA017? I could search through all the pages here but figured it may be faster if I just asked


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

franklee said:


> Okay I am obsessed but I don't have anywhere that sells Seiko's in store. anyone know anywhere online that sells the SLA017? I could search through all the pages here but figured it may be faster if I just asked


Sent you a PM.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

WJean strap arrived.


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

On tropic it's perfect. I like the stock rubber strap but not on my small wrists.










The dial on the SLA is better than my SubC, but the Sub on the wrist is perfectly balanced, with the bracelet being the best there is. My Sub is the most accurate watch I own, my Seiko is running about 10-15 fast per day. Hope it settles in.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> What sample of the population are you basing this on exactly?
> 
> Here in Australian we hate koalas. I know because my mate and I were the victims of one of them urinating on us from above. They are overrated marsupials. Not cute at all.


The only thing i hate more than Koalas is those pesky whales and dolphins, pests of the sea...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> Yes, u leave those lovely koalas alone, please. They are so cute and they are better looking than us humans !


Koala's are disgusting little things and did you know the are the biggest carriers of Chlamydia in not only Australia but the whole world, i kid you not, if you google it youll be shocked, they are crawling STD machines and the males are very abusive and aggressive to the female koalas, rarely is any type of mating consensual.
Theres nothing cute about koalas my friend!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Koala's are disgusting little things and did you know the are the biggest carriers of Chlamydia in not only Australia but the whole world, i kid you not, if you google it youll be shocked, they are crawling STD machines and the males are very abusive and aggressive to the female koalas, rarely is any type of mating consensual.
> Theres nothing cute about koalas my friend!


Our pet Koala's name is Caligula.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

wagenx said:


> On tropic it's perfect. I like the stock rubber strap but not on my small wrists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there is no context here, the Seiko's bracelet might be trash but the watch i soooo much better than the Submariner.

BTW where do you guys source your rubber?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Seiko is set an hour fast (or the sub is an hour slow)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> The Seiko is set an hour fast (or the sub is an hour slow)


Sherlock Holmes' material, right there...


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Koala's are disgusting little things and did you know the are the biggest carriers of Chlamydia in not only Australia but the whole world, i kid you not, if you google it youll be shocked, they are crawling STD machines and the males are very abusive and aggressive to the female koalas, rarely is any type of mating consensual.
> Theres nothing cute about koalas my friend!


I am wearing your SLA017. Do I look cute now?;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> I am wearing your SLA017. Do I look cute now?;-)


LOL, i'll pay that!

But id still club him over the head to get that watch


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

On the black leather rally strap


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

cuthbert said:


> I think there is no context here, the Seiko's bracelet might be trash but the watch i soooo much better than the Submariner.
> 
> BTW where do you guys source your rubber?


I travel a fair amount, so it appears it was taking post travel, which is why the hour hand is an hour off. I wish every watch I owned had independent hour set, it'd make life so much easier. Only Omega seems to get this. I fought owning a Rolex for about 10 years, but then got one and and see the quality. The ubiquity of the Sub is a bit of a bummer though, but they are rock solid and balanced.

My point was that the tropic does make the Seiko perfect, sorry to disturb the koala pissing thread....


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Amazing picture. Just amazing.



Redbaronace said:


> On the black leather rally strap


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Redbaronace said:


> On the black leather rally strap


What a shot,  what a strap,  is it a 19mm and if so could you share the source ?

I've been wondering which leather to get for my SLA017, this may be it. |>


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

The black leather rally strap was purchased from a private seller named Watchdaddy1, on this forum. It is of high quality and brand new but im not sure who the manufacturer was. 
The strap is 20mm and tapers to probably around 18. Very comfortable and looks great on the watch. I found it looks both elegant and sporty. A very good match and suits my dress well. If you were wanting additional details, you might try sending him a PM. 

I am purchasing all my straps for this watch at 20mm as I have found that they look and fit well. This also has the secondary benefit of being interchangeable with other watches I have at that lug width.

Right now im experimenting with various straps and I will likely use a rubber strap on this watch or a nato primarily. This rally strap will at some point get a deployant clasp rather than the buckle to preserve its condition. It looks great, but I prefer to be able to run my watches under water to clean them and leather simply doesnt allow for that.

Other reason I like nato beyond the added security of 2nd attachment point is the ease of strap changes. By not dealing with the pins, it reduces the changes of scratching the lugs.

If you have other questions, feel free to contact me.
Right now the watch is already on a rubber strap. lol.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey, hoping I can ask a favor from some fellow owners here. At markers 55 and 26, or within that vicinity, anyone else experiencing the bezel skipping a tooth when the bezel is turned in the clockwise direction? Would really appreciate it if this could be tested out on other watches.

My suspicion is that this is where the click springs are fixed to the case being that the markers are directly opposite each other. Long story short, I noticed this issue on my watch because the center pip is only centered between clicks and I figured something was up with the click spring. Seiko has looked over the watch and is now telling me that the skipping issue and misalignment is within tolerance! Yes, these are more than acceptable tolerances on a $3,400 watch. Beyond ridiculous and embarrassing if they feel this acceptable at this price point. Just wanted to know if anyone else was noticing similar issues. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jr81 said:


> Hey, hoping I can ask a favor from some fellow owners here. At markers 55 and 26, or within that vicinity, anyone else experiencing the bezel skipping a tooth when the bezel is turned in the clockwise direction? Would really appreciate it if this could be tested out on other watches.
> 
> My suspicion is that this is where the click springs are fixed to the case being that the markers are directly opposite each other. Long story short, I noticed this issue on my watch because the center pip is only centered between clicks and I figured something was up with the click spring. Seiko has looked over the watch and is now telling me that the skipping issue and misalignment is within tolerance! Yes, these are more than acceptable tolerances on a $3,400 watch. Beyond ridiculous and embarrassing if they feel this acceptable at this price point. Just wanted to know if anyone else was noticing similar issues.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Ha! I was accused of trolling when I mentioned this problem! Yes it happened briefly on mine, then it kind of fixed itself. I sent the watch back regardless though. AD didn't even question my request. Should receive replacement next month.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Mine is not have either of the issues you describe.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Toshk said:


> Ha! I was accused of trolling when I mentioned this problem! Yes it happened briefly on mine, then it kind of fixed itself. I sent the watch back regardless though. AD didn't even question my request. Should receive replacement next month.


Alright well that's at least one other. Glad to hear your AD is able to source you a replacement. My AD doesn't have any stock to actually replace it with. So I'm not happy with my watch and nothing can be done? That's garbage.

I'm pretty irritated right now. I mean why spend $200 for crap quality control and misalignments when you can spend several thousand! I'm trying to locate a contact for Seiko outside of NJ. Dealing with them is like pulling teeth. They really don't care about customer service in the least.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

jr81 said:


> Hey, hoping I can ask a favor from some fellow owners here. At markers 55 and 26, or within that vicinity, anyone else experiencing the bezel skipping a tooth when the bezel is turned in the clockwise direction? Would really appreciate it if this could be tested out on other watches.
> 
> My suspicion is that this is where the click springs are fixed to the case being that the markers are directly opposite each other. Long story short, I noticed this issue on my watch because the center pip is only centered between clicks and I figured something was up with the click spring. Seiko has looked over the watch and is now telling me that the skipping issue and misalignment is within tolerance! Yes, these are more than acceptable tolerances on a $3,400 watch. Beyond ridiculous and embarrassing if they feel this acceptable at this price point. Just wanted to know if anyone else was noticing similar issues.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Mine only turns anticlockwise also known as counterclockwise...as specified in the manual.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jr81 said:


> Alright well that's at least one other. Glad to hear your AD is able to source you a replacement. My AD doesn't have any stock to actually replace it with. So I'm not happy with my watch and nothing can be done? That's garbage.
> 
> I'm pretty irritated right now. I mean why spend $200 for crap quality control and misalignments when you can spend several thousand! I'm trying to locate a contact for Seiko outside of NJ. Dealing with them is like pulling teeth. They really don't care about customer service in the least.


Ask your bank to step in if they refuse to refund/exchange.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

jr81 said:


> Hey, hoping I can ask a favor from some fellow owners here. At markers 55 and 26, or within that vicinity, anyone else experiencing the bezel skipping a tooth when the bezel is turned in the clockwise direction? Would really appreciate it if this could be tested out on other watches.


As a datapoint, I can add that mine does not have this issue at all.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

I appreciate the follow up from those of you that responded. Guess I was unlucky and got one with issues. That happens and I wouldn't even sweat it as much if it weren't for the way the issue is being handled. Within tolerance is complete garbage, especially when there are others who don't have these issues. $3400 and you can turn the bezel in the wrong direction? Unreal. I'll see how it plays out but the customer service has been piss poor and that's what's most disappointing.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> WJean strap arrived.


gotta get around to doing the same, is the one on the below link the correct one?

Seiko 6105 6217 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean review


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

This is just hard to believe.



jr81 said:


> ..you can turn the bezel in the wrong direction?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

jr81 said:


> I appreciate the follow up from those of you that responded. Guess I was unlucky and got one with issues. That happens and I wouldn't even sweat it as much if it weren't for the way the issue is being handled. Within tolerance is complete garbage, especially when there are others who don't have these issues. $3400 and you can turn the bezel in the wrong direction? Unreal. I'll see how it plays out but the customer service has been piss poor and that's what's most disappointing.


Im sorry to hear of your troubles. Seems like you should be enjoying your new treasure, but instead its turned out to be a headache. Hopefully you will be able to get things straightened out with the manufacturer. Probably doesnt help that it was a limited edition and they cannot easily replace it with the next batch.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

jasd said:


> gotta get around to doing the same, is the one on the below link the correct one?
> 
> Seiko 6105 6217 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean review


He is on this forum and has offered some discount here (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-183.html#post43819911).
Try to contact him first.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

jr81 said:


> Hey, hoping I can ask a favor from some fellow owners here. At markers 55 and 26, or within that vicinity, anyone else experiencing the bezel skipping a tooth when the bezel is turned in the clockwise direction? Would really appreciate it if this could be tested out on other watches.


Just did a few turns one click at a time (back and forth actions), and I would say that in those areas some clicks do feel less solid/less defined, but it was still only one direction.
Does yours allow clockwise action after hearing the clicks?


----------



## Marculi (Jul 14, 2017)

jr81 said:


> Hey, hoping I can ask a favor from some fellow owners here. At markers 55 and 26, or within that vicinity, anyone else experiencing the bezel skipping a tooth when the bezel is turned in the clockwise direction? Would really appreciate it if this could be tested out on other watches.
> 
> My suspicion is that this is where the click springs are fixed to the case being that the markers are directly opposite each other. Long story short, I noticed this issue on my watch because the center pip is only centered between clicks and I figured something was up with the click spring. Seiko has looked over the watch and is now telling me that the skipping issue and misalignment is within tolerance! Yes, these are more than acceptable tolerances on a $3,400 watch. Beyond ridiculous and embarrassing if they feel this acceptable at this price point. Just wanted to know if anyone else was noticing similar issues.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Mine can only turn anticlockwise, seems fine.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> This is just hard to believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You got me, I'm totally making this up......

Seriously though, Even if it's one notch, is the bezel not going in the wrong direction if it's able to turn clockwise at any point? I was actually reluctant to post anything about this because it seems like if you mention anything negative about this watch, you get flamed for trolling. Well I'm going on nearly a month now without the watch, only to be told that it's fine for the bezel to be misaligned and jump teeth at certain points. I'm sorry if that offends any fanboys but its unacceptable on a watch at this price point. I didn't mention this issue to troll the watch like it was with the China clasp nonsense. Was simply asking if anyone else has noticed this issue.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Just did a few turns one click at a time (back and forth actions), and I would say that in those areas some clicks do feel less solid/less defined, but it was still only one direction.
> Does yours allow clockwise action after hearing the clicks?


Basically what happens is that when you get to those points, you can turn the bezel clockwise and it will actually jump one notch backwards. It's only at these two points.

You can manipulate the bezel to line up perfectly with the dial so I know it's not an actual issue with the dial and bezel markings. Seems pretty clear that there is a problem with the click springs. Honestly, and I'm not the first to say this, I found the bezel action on this watch to be pretty poor. At least on my example, you have to be very light on pressure while turning it otherwise it tends to stick easily.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Well it absolutely should not be moving clockwise; if even for one thousandth of a mm. But I would not expect Seiko to address such an issue. Blancpain yes. Rolex perhaps.



jr81 said:


> You got me, I'm totally making this up......
> 
> Seriously though, Even if it's one notch, is the bezel not going in the wrong direction if it's able to turn clockwise at any point? I was actually reluctant to post anything about this because it seems like if you mention anything negative about this watch, you get flamed for trolling. Well I'm going on nearly a month now without the watch, only to be told that it's fine for the bezel to be misaligned and jump teeth at certain points. I'm sorry if that offends any fanboys but its unacceptable on a watch at this price point. I didn't mention this issue to troll the watch like it was with the China clasp nonsense. Was simply asking if anyone else has noticed this issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

My tudor and my seiko.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

My MM300 has a more solid bezel action than the SLA017. 

That being said, the SLA017 is just fine for my uses which is mostly to keep track of minutes on non diving activities (like when the parking meter expires)


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

In the London boutique the other day I compared bezel action with SBGX117, and must say SLA bezel felt like a toy watch.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toshk said:


> In the London boutique the other day I compared bezel action with SBGX117, and must say SLA bezel felt like a toy watch.


That's great cos I could play toys ALL day long.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

jasd said:


> gotta get around to doing the same, is the one on the below link the correct one?
> 
> Seiko 6105 6217 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean review


But is it 20 or 19 mm? As is it better than the stock one?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> But I would not expect Seiko to address such an issue. Blancpain yes. Rolex *most definitely*.


Fixed that for you. An AD or two may put up a fuss about it, but Rolex will most definitely work towards a resolution.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

cuthbert said:


> But is it 20 or 19 mm? As is it better than the stock one?


All my aftermarket straps for this watch are 20mm. The springbars are however the correct size at 19mm.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Haha thanks I've worn Rolexes since 1985 and never once had one issue with any one of them. One 20-yr old Sub (daily wearer) had a rivet pin pop loose on the 93150 (tuna can) clasp. Local mall guy replaced it for $35. So my ignorance of Rolex Service is more telling than it seems! 



T1meout said:


> Fixed that for you. An AD or two may put up a fuss about it, but Rolex will most definitely work towards a resolution.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Strap switch from WJean waffle to WJean Tire Tread. Amazing,amazing strap. Really like the look of this.


























Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

jr81 said:


> Basically what happens is that when you get to those points, you can turn the bezel clockwise and it will actually jump one notch backwards. It's only at these two points.
> 
> You can manipulate the bezel to line up perfectly with the dial so I know it's not an actual issue with the dial and bezel markings. Seems pretty clear that there is a problem with the click springs. Honestly, and I'm not the first to say this, I found the bezel action on this watch to be pretty poor. At least on my example, you have to be very light on pressure while turning it otherwise it tends to stick easily.


Sorry to hear about your bezel issues jr81, I checked mine to be on the safe side and it has consistent clicks at every minute mark with no back play.
Yours should be an easy fix, just a matter of finding the right AD. Best of luck for a quick resolution, hopefully you'll be enjoying a perfect SLA017 soon.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

^ 
I appreciate it, thank you. You're right, this should most certainly be an easy fix but that's exactly the problem. My AD sent the watch back to Seiko and they deemed the watch to be "within tolerance". So the dopes at Seiko will not fix the watch for me and I can't just exchange it for another with the AD since they have none left. 

My AD said they'll try to get in touch with other people at Seiko and try to help but we'll see how that goes. I'm not getting my hopes up though, at least based on what's gone on so far. QC issues aside, I've always been a big fan of Seiko but this has really spoiled them for me. Their customer service, at least out of the NJ headquarters, is straight up garbage.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

jr81 said:


> ^
> I appreciate it, thank you. You're right, this should most certainly be an easy fix but that's exactly the problem. My AD sent the watch back to Seiko and they deemed the watch to be "within tolerance". So the dopes at Seiko will not fix the watch for me and I can't just exchange it for another with the AD since they have none left.
> 
> My AD said they'll try to get in touch with other people at Seiko and try to help but we'll see how that goes. I'm not getting my hopes up though, at least based on what's gone on so far. QC issues aside, I've always been a big fan of Seiko but this has really spoiled them for me. Their customer service, at least out of the NJ headquarters, is straight up garbage.


Sorry I missed the fact of it being sent back to Seiko, thought that it was proclaimed within standards by the NJ CS (which has had a very bad reputation for years). This is very disappointing to hear, utter crap really consider what a pricey LE we're talking about.

Can't blame you for being put off the brand, at least your AD is making the effort. Hope he can get you some satisfaction, it would be a shame if all this ruined the watch for you. Good luck again !


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Waffle strap from Wjean. So much slimmer and better fitting than OEM one.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Hopefully Seiko steps up and fixes your issue. Maybe if your watch gets sent back to Japan for work, it will come back regulated as a side benefit.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Can anybody provide information as to whether grand seiko has better or different customer service than regular seiko?

I know Lexus handles customer service to a higher standard than Toyota.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Question: Anyone know crystal thickness on this? I haven't seen this mentioned. WR200M so it can't be all that thin, I was wondering if it has that nice "clunk" when tapped like a 1000M Tuna or SD? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

OP, email Seiko Japan explaining the problem and just tell US AD inability to help.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Redbaronace said:


> Can anybody provide information as to whether grand seiko has better or different customer service than regular seiko?
> 
> I know Lexus handles customer service to a higher standard than Toyota.


In Japan I'm certain they do, but I've read some horror stories as well in the US. That's because in the US all watches go to the same facility.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Bezel action as expected, so I'm just going to leave this here...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

A GS diver made my 16610 feel like a toy too. Not a fair comparison there eh



Toshk said:


> In the London boutique the other day I compared bezel action with SBGX117, and must say SLA bezel felt like a toy watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ingmar (Sep 12, 2008)

In the USA, my experience has been great. 

They actually give up to three extra links for free. UPS express on a 10 yr old watch.

I'd say that's prey good.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

jr81 said:


> Hey, hoping I can ask a favor from some fellow owners here. At markers 55 and 26, or within that vicinity, anyone else experiencing the bezel skipping a tooth when the bezel is turned in the clockwise direction? Would really appreciate it if this could be tested out on other watches.


I can confirm i have a similar issue unfortunately. :--(

The bezel rotates with well defined clicks uni-directionally (rotating anti-clockwise as it is meant to), at every minute marker with the exception of the 38th minute marker.

*I can rotate the bezel clockwise from the 38th minute marker, to the 39th minute marker with only mildly increased force applied in the clockwise direction..
*
I have tested all other minute markers, and this is the only one at which I can rotate the bezel in the clockwise direction..

Should I return to my dealer with this issue? Will Seiko even fix this? 
I don't want to have to say goodbye to the watch for months on end, only to have Seiko return it saying "it is within tolerances"..


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

jinfaep said:


> I can confirm i have a similar issue unfortunately. :--(
> 
> The bezel rotates with well defined clicks uni-directionally (rotating anti-clockwise as it is meant to), at every minute marker with the exception of the 38th minute marker.
> 
> ...


Probably depends where you're located but I was basically dismissed by the service center in the United States. My dealer said he's going to speak to someone he knows over at Seiko to see what can be done so I'm going to give him a chance and see how it plays out. For what it's worth, I'm at just under a month without my watch and still no resolution.

If it really bothers you I guess it doesn't hurt to at least inquire with your dealer. It took me a while to pick up on the misalignment because the domed crystal can really distort the view of the dial. I didn't like it but I could have lived with it. The bezel going in the wrong direction is garbage though. This watch is priced too high to be settling for crap like that. Most aggravating is that it's most likely a faulty $10 click spring causing the issue.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

I noticed that if I bash my watch against a rock, it develops terrible damage. :-d


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

jr81 said:


> Probably depends where you're located but I was basically dismissed by the service center in the United States. My dealer said he's going to speak to someone he knows over at Seiko to see what can be done so I'm going to give him a chance and see how it plays out. For what it's worth, I'm at just under a month without my watch and still no resolution.


I just spoke to the Dealer and will be dropping the watch off tomorrow as the Seiko rep will coincidentally be in store.

Interesting to see where this goes..


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Just wanted to share for those interested. I ordered these 'thin' springbars with thick ends from the guy in Aust to accomodate the SLA017 and this $10 silicon strap with thin holes at the same time. These springbars fit the SLA017 lug holes perfectly with no wobble !


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

yet another f#~'@ picture


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> yet another f#~'@ picture
> 
> View attachment 12444827


Than is one butt ugly watch you got there, Don...

Somehow I made the same mistake:


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

Sick looking watch. Stinks about those scratches. Best of luck.


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)

Babola: That Tropic strap looks nice. Who makes this one? Thanks!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Could someone please surface for me the info on springbars? I think I need two types, both with the correct since pins for in the lugs, but one Phatty shaft and one standard shaft. Does that sound right? I just got a Nodus Topic. Seems very nice but definitely not a fat shaft type of strap I think.

Anyone know the best options out there? Good quality etc?

Thanks!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I received a few PM's for the info on the thin springbars to fit the SLA017 lug holes. Rather than repeating my replies individually, here it is.

10 x 19mm x 1.78mm SHOULDERLESS S/BAR 316L S/S 1.1mm THICK ENDS 2.8mm EXTENSIONS | eBay

This is a must-have accessory for SLA017 owners who have multiple straps with narrow holes for springbars, and it cost a pittance. Hope this helps !


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Koolkat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bigisland said:


> Babola: That Tropic strap looks nice. Who makes this one? Thanks!


It's Watchgecko branded Tropic made by Bonetto Cinturini in Italy. They're high $$ but worth every dollar IMO. 
Most other aftermarket Tropic straps you find these days on the market are priced between $10-$15, cheaper-feeling silicone straps which attract fluff and dust like crazy.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

One week in was +5 a day and today at two weeks in, +4 a day.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

COSC



impalass said:


> One week in was +5 a day and today at two weeks in, +4 a day.
> 
> View attachment 12446917


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Im curious as to the accuracy other owners are seeing.


----------



## ingmar (Sep 12, 2008)

I have this one too. The muffin top isn't that bad. I also have two of the vintage tropics. They're too long so I cut, shaped and sanded one.

Can't decide which one to keep.

On both cases I punched an extra hole. I'm very particular about fit.



babola said:


> It's Watchgecko branded Tropic made by Bonetto Cinturini in Italy. They're high $$ but worth every dollar IMO.
> Most other aftermarket Tropic straps you find these days on the market are priced between $10-$15, cheaper-feeling silicone straps which attract fluff and dust like crazy.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Redbaronace said:


> Im curious as to the accuracy other owners are seeing.


Mine's been running @ +4" to 7" day averaging 6"... so far so good.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> Im curious as to the accuracy other owners are seeing.


This Q was posted over on SCWF and it received 2 maybe 3 owner replies.

Mine runs at +8 s/d which is within the spec. Some think (obviously having not checked the spec before buying) for the money it should be better.

It does not worry me, I set my watch at +30 at the start of the week and allow it to run up and over precise time. So at any point it's only a max of 30 seconds out.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Redbaronace said:


> Im curious as to the accuracy other owners are seeing.


I've worn mine for about a month straight, and getting +11.5sec/day.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine started at +9 and is now +2.9 after almost 2 months.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

I posted my timegrapher results here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-78.html#post43723631


----------



## jeepie (Sep 2, 2013)

Redbaronace said:


> Hopefully Seiko steps up and fixes your issue. Maybe if your watch gets sent back to Japan for work, it will come back regulated as a side benefit.


I don't really understand the issue. On divers isn't it normal to turn them counter clockwise only? What am I missing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> Im curious as to the accuracy other owners are seeing.


Mine started out on about +7 per day, now is +10 after one month.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine started at about +8 sec/day and after a few weeks looks to be about +5 to +6 sec/day. But I'm not keeping very good track of the accuracy anymore.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jeepie said:


> What am I missing?


A bezel turning direction.

Read the OP's post again carefully as well as responses that follow. We are referring to issue with being able to skip few notches back in clockwise direction.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

babola said:


> It's Watchgecko branded Tropic made by Bonetto Cinturini in Italy. They're high $$ but worth every dollar IMO.
> Most other aftermarket Tropic straps you find these days on the market are priced between $10-$15, cheaper-feeling silicone straps which attract fluff and dust like crazy.


My thin bars have arrived. Ordered one of those tropic straps from Watchgecko as well as a waffle from Wjean...waiting impatiently to put another strap on the SLA, and your picture isn't helping haha.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

babola said:


> A bezel turning direction.
> 
> Read the OP's post again carefully as well as responses that follow. We are referring to issue with being able to skip few notches back in clockwise direction.


For those interested, I have just dropped my SLA017 with the Authorized Dealer (AD) earlier today. They have advised that the Seiko rep. will be having a look at this tomorrow, and will most likely send it back to Japan to be examined/fixed. The AD has advised that it should take "a few weeks". I'm already missing the watch and it's only been a few hours since I dropped it off haha, this is gonna feel like an eternity.

FWIW, the AD was extremely surprised that this was even an issue on a watch at this price point..

my original post with the bezel issue is post #2048 in this thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-205.html#post43900959)


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

jinfaep said:


> For those interested, I have just dropped my SLA017 with the Authorized Dealer (AD) earlier today. They have advised that the Seiko rep. will be having a look at this tomorrow, and will most likely send it back to Japan to be examined/fixed. The AD has advised that it should take "a few weeks". I'm already missing the watch and it's only been a few hours since I dropped it off haha, this is gonna feel like an eternity.
> 
> FWIW, the AD was extremely surprised that this was even an issue on a watch at this price point..
> 
> my original post with the bezel issue is post #2048 in this thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-205.html#post43900959)


Sorry but it would not have bothered me.


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

Mine is running +8 spd pretty consistently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

jinfaep said:


> For those interested, I have just dropped my SLA017 with the Authorized Dealer (AD) earlier today. They have advised that the Seiko rep. will be having a look at this tomorrow, and will most likely send it back to Japan to be examined/fixed. The AD has advised that it should take "a few weeks". I'm already missing the watch and it's only been a few hours since I dropped it off haha, this is gonna feel like an eternity.
> 
> FWIW, the AD was extremely surprised that this was even an issue on a watch at this price point..
> 
> my original post with the bezel issue is post #2048 in this thread (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-205.html#post43900959)


Glad the AD was helpful. Hopefully it comes back soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got my timegrapher today, and I am really surprised by Seiko's consistency in amplitude in different positions. My accuracy is +4-+7 a day, which is close to my daily observations.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

So very glad to have joined the club. I was out looking to pick up the Explorer II (older version) to replace my Datejust II, but came across this SBDX019 and it had the best first impression I have experienced from a watch. I was already really liking it when I was handling it with the case wrapped in plastic, but when they took it off, I was blown away by the entire design and beauty of it.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Does anyone have the Oris 65 tropic strap? It looks very true to the vintage but it's 20mm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Just got my timegrapher today, and I am really surprised by Seiko's consistency in amplitude in different positions. My accuracy is +4-+7 a day, which is close to my daily observations.


That is so cool! I want to buy a timing machine now. Most Seiko movements have a lower amplitude, no?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Alimamy said:


> That is so cool! I want to buy a timing machine now. Most Seiko movements have a lower amplitude, no?


I have only tested a few so far, in multiple positions:
SLA - 300-320
MM300(17) - 250ish
Emperor - 280ish


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> I have only tested a few so far, in multiple positions:
> SLA - 300-320
> MM300(17) - 250ish
> Emperor - 280ish


Interesting, thanks for the comparisons to the SLA017.

I am guessing all watches were measured while lying flat and at full wind. I wonder if the mm300 you measured was older, and perhaps the oils had degraded somewhat.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup. It is one in a million once in a lifetime. Like having a comet on your wrist.



kepa said:


> I was blown away by the..beauty of it.
> 
> View attachment 12450691


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Alimamy said:


> Interesting, thanks for the comparisons to the SLA017.
> 
> I am guessing all watches were measured while lying flat and at full wind. I wonder if the mm300 you measured was older, and perhaps the oils had degraded somewhat.


I rotates them in different positions and try to get an average/range. The MM300 was only purchased last Oct, and ya it's pretty low compared to the rest, and I will monitor it.

Timegrapher is quite fun TBH.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Any fear of the cylindrical ends being sharp and causing more lug marks than necessary vs, springbars with a bit of a curved/spherical tip?



KoolKat said:


> I received a few PM's for the info on the thin springbars to fit the SLA017 lug holes. Rather than repeating my replies individually, here it is.
> 
> 10 x 19mm x 1.78mm SHOULDERLESS S/BAR 316L S/S 1.1mm THICK ENDS 2.8mm EXTENSIONS | eBay
> 
> This is a must-have accessory for SLA017 owners who have multiple straps with narrow holes for springbars, and it cost a pittance. Hope this helps !


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

r0gue said:


> Any fear of the cylindrical ends being sharp and causing more lug marks than necessary vs, springbars with a bit of a curved/spherical tip?


I actually think these shoulder less bars are better. I usually file/sand the tip to be a little spherical and then polish the tip with a Dremel.

The one comes with the watch will still hit the lug when you are removing the strap after pushing down the spring bar.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ffnc1020 said:


> I actually think these shoulder less bars are better. I usually file/sand the tip to be a little spherical and then polish the tip with a Dremel.
> 
> The one comes with the watch will still hit the lug when you are removing the strap after pushing down the spring bar.


Same here. 
The cylinder end will have to be sanded than polished to pretty much mimic Seiko stock fat bar rounded ends. Otherwise you're at risk of scratching the lugs.

Owners of SLA017 - beware and be super careful. Restoring the lug finish on a SKX or Turtle is easy in comparison, but once you scratch the Diashield treated surface on a SLA017 it will be close to impossible to restore (sand and polish) back to original finish.

If you're unsure, don't do it - and keep searching for the genuine Seiko 19mm bars.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

babola said:


> Same here.
> The cylinder end will have to be sanded than polished to pretty much mimic Seiko stock fat bar rounded ends. Otherwise you're at risk of scratching the lugs.
> 
> Owners of SLA017 - beware and be super careful. Restoring the lug finish on a SKX or Turtle is easy in comparison, but once you scratch the Diashield treated surface on a SLA017 it will be close to impossible to restore (sand and polish) back to original finish.
> ...


Unfortunately genuine Seiko 19mm bars have 2.5mm centres. I threw this question up over on SCWF and only came up with the Aussy ones.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Same here.
> ...


Which is also overblown as an 'issue'. Most of the straps which support thinner spring bars will accept fat bars too with a little of silicone spray, drop of oil or soap applied to them. Yes, the fitting will be tight and it may appear at the start that there's no way they'll fit but believe me they do fit and they fit good. Once installed leave them in. I have over 30 Seikos and do this on all of my rubber and silicone straps with thin holes. 
If I ever find myself in a situation where I need to remove the bars I run the strap under a hot tap water for 15-20 seconds to soften and they push out with a pin pusher just fine.

Try it, believe me - it works.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

babola said:


> Which is also overblown as an 'issue'. Most of the straps which support thinner spring bars will accept fat bars too with a little of silicone spray, drop of oil or soap applied to them. Yes, the fitting will be tight and it may appear at the start that there's no way they'll fit but believe me they do fit and they fit good. Once installed leave them in. I have over 30 Seikos and do this on all of my rubber and silicone straps with thin holes.
> If I ever find myself in a situation where I need to remove the bars I run the strap under a hot tap water for 15-20 seconds to soften and they push out with a pin pusher just fine.
> 
> Try it, believe me - it works.


+1.

Good quality thick silicone grease (not the thin runny gel often sold at hardware stores) is available as diver's supplies is best and will stay in place to help lubricate when you later want to push the springbars out. I use an allan or 'hex' key roughly the same external diameter as the springbar to push out and it only takes a few seconds. Best is an allan key attached to a screwdriver type head for better grip and control. Try not to use a minature screwdriver because that can damage the strap and/or springbar.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have always been an original person...if it's not designed for it then I don't fit it...sorry. We all know the shortage of 19mm straps for the 017 so I mulled over fitting a 20mm but my policy kicked in.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

obomomomo said:


> +1.
> 
> Good quality thick silicone grease (not the thin runny gel often sold at hardware stores) is available as diver's supplies is best and will stay in place to help lubricate when you later want to push the springbars out. I use an allan or 'hex' key roughly the same external diameter as the springbar to push out and it only takes a few seconds. Best is an allan key attached to a screwdriver type head for better grip and control. Try not to use a minature screwdriver because that can damage the strap and/or springbar.


Thanks for feedback. Can you recommend specific silicon grease make?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

With all the people who seem to be in a rush to replace their OEM silicone, sticky, lint collecting waffle strap, I'll put this out there for consideration. 

I'll offer to take them off your hands and reimburse you for the shipping charge to me. 

What a piece of garbage! You should definitely replace it with a better quality strap right away!



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DonJ53 said:


> I have always been an original person...if it's not designed for it then I don't fit it...sorry. We all know the shortage of 19mm straps for the 017 so I mulled over fitting a 20mm but my policy kicked in.


LOL, good to hear I'm not the only one. |>


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DonJ53 said:


> Unfortunately genuine Seiko 19mm bars have 2.5mm centres. I threw this question up over on SCWF and only came up with the Aussy ones.


In the past I always ordered from Twenty O (Aussy ones) but a few weeks ago when I checked he only had the straight tipped 19x1.7.8x1.1. Found the double flanged ones at "outletgoods" in the U.S. and they arrived within a week.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Toshk said:


> Thanks for feedback. Can you recommend specific silicon grease make?


Sea & Sea is a good brand and comes in a toothpaste type tube.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

obomomomo said:


> Sea & Sea is a good brand and comes in a toothpaste type tube.


Thanks a lot. Will look them up.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I use the 19mm springbars (aussie ones) with 20mm straps. Looks perfectly fine to me and i actually prefer the looks and feel of the wider strap.


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi guys, thought I would share with you my choice fir the sla017, hirsch Arne in green to go with the lume on the indexes, added a Seiko deployment clasp to make it perfect:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

On Borealis strap; 17% thinner overall and I think it works.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

babola said:


> View attachment 12457261


I got myself a Watchgecko 20mm Tropic rubber strap like yours to use on my Sub. The strap is awesome. Softer and more refined work than any of the 19mm Seiko waffle etc rehash. If only Watchgecko made a proper 19mm Tropic!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KLC said:


> I got myself a Watchgecko 20mm Tropic rubber strap like yours to use on my Sub. The strap is awesome. Softer and more refined work than any of the 19mm Seiko waffle etc rehash. If only Watchgecko made a proper 19mm Tropic!


Supposedly uncle seiko is releasing one this year.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Not so expensive rubber strap... decided to leave a pair of spring bars in the strap to save the hassle.


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorry if this is wrong thread to post. I am currently thinking to get SLA017 in the US. However, I looked up it online, and most places are already out of stock, and the ones that still have it in stock ask for $4100-5000. Do you think I should wait or get it while there is still a stock?

If you have recommendation where to get one, that would help as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

On WUS

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bnib-seiko-sla017-diver-62mas-reissue-le-4489421.html


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

babola said:


> View attachment 12457261


Is this uncle seiko waffle?


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

you probably won't get one at retail as its a LE model and limited to 2000 pieces.



kurodatsubasa said:


> Sorry if this is wrong thread to post. I am currently thinking to get SLA017 in the US. However, I looked up it online, and most places are already out of stock, and the ones that still have it in stock ask for $4100-5000. Do you think I should wait or get it while there is still a stock?
> 
> If you have recommendation where to get one, that would help as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ingmar (Sep 12, 2008)

?

I'm seeing at or below retail on the forums.

In six months when all the initial stock is sold, who knows. But right now initial buyers are flipping.



gaoxing84 said:


> you probably won't get one at retail as its a LE model and limited to 2000 pieces.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

The quality isn't the issue for me. It's the Eleventy Seven inch length. I'll be hanging on to mine though. Never know when I might need to wear a dive suit and I'd hate to come up short! 



valuewatchguy said:


> With all the people who seem to be in a rush to replace their OEM silicone, sticky, lint collecting waffle strap, I'll put this out there for consideration.
> 
> I'll offer to take them off your hands and reimburse you for the shipping charge to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## ingmar (Sep 12, 2008)

Mine's only eleventy six. And stamped China. Sorry. Couldn't help myself.

Mine's never been been out of the box. Bracelet either. It's on a 20mm Gecko or 20 dark blue NATO from Toxic.



r0gue said:


> The quality isn't the issue for me. It's the Eleventy Seven inch length. I'll be hanging on to mine though. Never know when I might need to wear a dive suit and I'd hate to come up short!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

r0gue said:


> The quality isn't the issue for me. It's the Eleventy Seven inch length. I'll be hanging on to mine though. Never know when I might need to wear a dive suit and I'd hate to come up short!


Haha!

Well my offer stands.

You all dont want that strap just taking up space in your strap drawer do you? We all have that strap....you know the one....you dont remember how you got it......you dont even like it that much.....yet it is still there.....23 watches later that strap is still there. You dont want 2 of them do you?

I feel like i am offering a public service to WIS.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirromo (Aug 26, 2017)

Anyone know where to find 19mm buckle for my Seiko 5? The strap I want to order doesn't come with a buckle.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> you probably won't get one at retail as its a LE model and limited to 2000 pieces.


Says the guy selling them at a premium. Meanwhile several lightly pre-used have sold below MRSP.
@ kurodatsubasa your best bet is to place a notification alert on watchrecon and wait patiently for the right one to come along.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

These are not going to drop below $3000, my guess is used ones will go for low $3000s (as in, used with wear) and the minty ones will fetch for closer to $4000 in the long term. Only time will tell, it is easy to predict Seiko though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> These are not going to drop below $3000, my guess is used ones will go for low $3000s (as in, used with wear) and the minty ones will fetch for closer to $4000 in the long term. Only time will tell, it is easy to predict Seiko though.


Well no one would have figured that second generation orange monsters would be selling in the $500 range but they are...... and those were far from a limited edition. Or take a look at the 50th Anniversary sumo. Those were limited editions and are now fetching 50 to 75% more than their original street value. Or the weird Fascination people have with the zimbe models that are driving those prices up as well.

All this to say that a 4 to $5,000 long term value probably is not completely unreasonable, especially in the eyes of a collector. I could be completely wrong but it really doesn't matter unless you sell. And I've got no intention of selling mine.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

I got my Nodus Tropic. I fit the original springbar into it. Tight as heck, but it's in there. I'm not thrilled with the 20mm on a 19mm lug, but I am pleased with the better weightiness of the strap compared to the knock off eBay tropics that are out there. The VERY square keepers on the strap are a bit pointy too. But overall I'm pleased. Especially since I have a great INOX buckle that fit it perfectly. Really looks vintage now.

I'd pay twice the price of this strap if they'd make them in 19mm. Why of why won't they do that? They'd sell 2000 of them just like that! Maybe 4000 given our propensity to purchase spares! haha


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

r0gue said:


> I got my Nodus Tropic.


Was there something specific that swung you from getting a Bonetto Cinturini Tropic from Watchgecko? 
Would like to know as I went thru 5 different $15 - $95 Tropics im 20mm before flipping them all and keeping the WG one.

Cheers mate.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

babola said:


> Was there something specific that swung you from getting a Bonetto Cinturini Tropic from Watchgecko?
> Would like to know as I went thru 5 different $15 - $95 Tropics im 20mm before flipping them all and keeping the WG one.
> 
> Cheers mate.


The tropic at watchgecko is zuludiver, not B Cinturini, right? Or am I mistaken? Is it the same soft vanilla smell "Italian" rubber regardless?


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

babola said:


> Was there something specific that swung you from getting a Bonetto Cinturini Tropic from Watchgecko?
> Would like to know as I went thru 5 different $15 - $95 Tropics im 20mm before flipping them all and keeping the WG one.
> 
> Cheers mate.


Not sure I've even seen the one you are talking about. Do you have a model number? I'd looked for a 19mm nice one for ages, and then saw this one fitted on someones 62MAS² and thought it looked like it fit perfectly. Unfortunately, mine fits not as well as theirs.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes the watch gecko tropic does smell of vanilla


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> The tropic at watchgecko is zuludiver, not B Cinturini, right? Or am I mistaken? Is it the same soft vanilla smell "Italian" rubber regardless?


It's Zuludiver Tropic made by Bonetto.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

T1meout said:


> Says the guy selling them at a premium. Meanwhile several lightly pre-used have sold below MRSP.
> @ kurodatsubasa your best bet is to place a notification alert on watchrecon and wait patiently for the right one to come along.


yeap, i am selling at a premium, nothing wrong with that. I am able to source for pieces and people do pay me for my effort.
but of course, if you could snag one at retail, good for you but its gonna be difficult.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

ingmar said:


> ?
> 
> I'm seeing at or below retail on the forums.
> 
> In six months when all the initial stock is sold, who knows. But right now initial buyers are flipping.


good luck with that, 2000 pcs only. if you can see one at retail, take it.

used pieces are going at the rate of 3.4k usd now.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> yeap, i am selling at a premium, nothing wrong with that. I am able to source for pieces and people do pay me for my effort.
> but of course, if you could snag one at retail, good for you but its gonna be difficult.


No there isn't but it's probably in bad taste to comment on other people's buying woes by saying that they have no chance to buy at retail, when you had/have several you were selling already..........sort of a self fulfilling prophecy. What you did was certainly "within the rules" but not in the best spirit of this thread.

For the record to the OP looking for a SLA, gaoxing84 said the same thing to me when I inquired about one of the watches he was selling and I was able to find a much less expensive source. Good luck! Ebay and Watchrecon around Nov would be where I would keep my eyes peeled. There was one listed a few days ago for $3497 on watch recon. While a bit above US retail, not bad if you are really wanting it badly. One sold on Ebay a few weeks ago under $3000. These will pop up for the next few months but you need to be ready to move quickly when you see it.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

So my one gripe is the end link gap on the six o'clock lug of my SLA017. It's actually bad enough that I'm starting to not be able to unsee it, and the 12 o'clock side doesn't have this problem.

Do any any of you have any suggestions for how I could potentially fix or minimize this? I was thinking maybe strips of tape on the bottom part of the end link to help push the top part into the case? What do you guys think?


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Memento Vivere said:


> So my one gripe is the end link gap on the six o'clock lug of my SLA017.


Hello my friend! :-! I "liked" your post for the nice photo, but you call that a gap?? :-s It seems to me it is not very big. :think:

Maybe you can show us the 12 o'clock end-link so we have something to compare it to? :roll:

Perhaps you can find something else to worry about? ;-) I'm sure President Trump has done something today! :-d *

- Thomas

(* Heck, I voted for him!)


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Hello my friend! :-! I "liked" your post for the nice photo, but you call that a gap?? :-s It seems to me it is not very big. :think:
> 
> ...


Yes Thomas, afraid I call that a gap considering there is at least a millimeter of play that the 12 o'clock side doesn't have. The 12 o'clock side is flush with the case at all times.


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone for chiming in and answering my question. I have already bought it here on WUS. Can't wait to get it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> So my one gripe is the end link gap on the six o'clock lug of my SLA017. It's actually bad enough that I'm starting to not be able to unsee it, and the 12 o'clock side doesn't have this problem.
> 
> Do any any of you have any suggestions for how I could potentially fix or minimize this?


Stop looking at it !


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Steppy said:


> Stop looking at it !


I suppose I'm in the minority then, but this is definitely bothersome for me considering the price and pedigree of this watch. Doesn't detract from how incredibly wonderful this watch is, but it did bother me enough to mention it. Sorry if this seems silly to some of you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Memento Vivere said:


> I suppose I'm in the minority then, but this is definitely bothersome for me considering the price and pedigree of this watch. Doesn't detract from how incredibly wonderful this watch is, but it did bother me enough to mention it. Sorry if this seems silly to some of you.


I get it. I had the exact same problem on a $600 CWard and couldnt live with it. But on the SLA it wouldnt be a simple solution to sell/return it. The CWard is easily replaceable the SLA....not so much.

I would try tape on the lugs. Is the spring bar hole to big for the spring bar on the end link?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

Memento Vivere said:


> Yes Thomas, afraid I call that a gap considering there is at least a millimeter of play that the 12 o'clock side doesn't have. The 12 o'clock side is flush with the case at all times.


Okay that fit at 12 o'clock is perfect! :-!










Too bad it is not as good at 6 o'clock. :rodekaart

Have you tried flipping the bracelet, along with the clasp, to see if it averages the fit between the two sides? :-s

Like you have also said, maybe you can try adjusting the link holes to force the bracelet closer to the case at 6 o'clock. :-(

- Thomas


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

are those brand new or preowned?

i really don't think you can find it at retail, unless seiko boutiques still have it. other retailers are going to jack up prices because they know its going to sell.
just like the rolex ceramic daytona.

and i really meant it, if you can find it at a way better price, don't ponder and get it straight away. I sold all mine away to very nice and decisive people and they're loving it till today.

good luck hunting.

- adding on,

you asked me if i could do a better price than USA retail price, i wonder why would anyone sell a brand new piece lower than retail including shipping and paypal fees? after me paying retail for it. lol
you know you got yourself a deal at USA seiko boutique and maybe, and i say maybe that you're trying to downplay the price of my piece by telling me you have a cheaper source.

nevertheless, i am glad you got yours at retail. enjoy the timepiece.

the conversation about prices should just end here  cheers



valuewatchguy said:


> No there isn't but it's probably in bad taste to comment on other people's buying woes by saying that they have no chance to buy at retail, when you had/have several you were selling already..........sort of a self fulfilling prophecy. What you did was certainly "within the rules" but not in the best spirit of this thread.
> 
> For the record to the OP looking for a SLA, gaoxing84 said the same thing to me when I inquired about one of the watches he was selling and I was able to find a much less expensive source. Good luck! Ebay and Watchrecon around Nov would be where I would keep my eyes peeled. There was one listed a few days ago for $3497 on watch recon. While a bit above US retail, not bad if you are really wanting it badly. One sold on Ebay a few weeks ago under $3000. These will pop up for the next few months but you need to be ready to move quickly when you see it.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Memento Vivere said:


> I suppose I'm in the minority then, but this is definitely bothersome for me considering the price and pedigree of this watch. Doesn't detract from how incredibly wonderful this watch is, but it did bother me enough to mention it. Sorry if this seems silly to some of you.


Unacceptable. This bracelet gets a thumbs down. Pretty much agreed that it was an afterthought and treated as such, fair enough... But poor manufacturing tolerances and resultant inconsistency in the product is just what it is, and it basically is terrible, especially at the price point for such a highly anticipated limited edition.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just keeping for a few minutes on the cost issues. Here in the UK they were listed at £3750 by the MAIN Seiko dealers. They gave no mention of the Seiko approved 10% discount so some, if not all, paid the full price instead of £3375. In two instances I was informed by the buyer/owners that they had imported theirs from the USA at a much reduced price of $3400. This I take with a pinch of salt because if and when importing legally they would have had to pay 20% VAT, Import Duty 4% and Importer handling fees £15 (£2600 + £520 + £105 + £15 = £3240). Some implied falsifying the value to reduce this cost. I am not sure who in their right mind is going to risk that much money when so many items of value go missing through the system. TRy explaing it was really a £3k with say £500 value placed on it. I for one would rather pay, as I did, a lesser known Seiko UK AD £3350 and have it officially stamped by that UK dealer. In addition, should I ever want to sell it I and it has a known UK history.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

46 year old 6105-8110 meets SLA017 and SRP77. One of these could be for sale.









Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> 46 year old 6105-8110 meets SLA017 and SRP77. One of these could be for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bye bye 777

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



valuewatchguy said:


> Bye bye 777


Yeah, I notice how the SLA017 is edging away from it, and closer to the 6105! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Yeah, I notice how the SLA017 is edging away from it, and closer to the 6105! :-d
> 
> - Thomas





valuewatchguy said:


> Bye bye 777
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The 6105 and the SRP777 get a lot and I mean a lot of wrist time.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

picklepossy said:


> The 6105 and the SRP777 get a lot and I mean a lot of wrist time.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


Great to see those three buddies hanging out together. Way to go!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

*62MAS² Tropic Topic!*

All of these posts negative on the bracelet. The fit, the stamp, the overall quality feel of it. Perhaps rightly so too -- _but_ _not the point of my post_. I wonder,... if they'd have not included it at all, regardless of price. I suspect we'd all still be smitten with the 62MAS². I know I would be. Haven't fitted my bracelet yet, and doubt I will. Digging the Nodus Tropic right now, and dreaming (delusional) that they'd create one of this quality in the correct 19mm exactly.

So long as Seiko *NEVER* makes another nearly identical piece for $995, and anything remotely variant is something like 42mm, or has arrow hands, or a flat black/blue dial, I'll be happy enough with the value in this uniquely beautiful beast.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: 62MAS² Tropic Topic!*

if they ever do, all 2000 of us is gonna get so pissed off

got both the SLA017 and SBDC053, SLA017 seem to be the serious, no nonsense tool watch with a ton of vintage aura around it; sbdc053 is more like a fun watch cause of the blue bezel insert and sunburst blue, like a perfect weekend watch.

the SBDC051/053 should be the closest thing to the SLA017, but with that said, SLA017 takes the crown for the size, the finishing and movement.
2000 LE pieces is just special icing on top of the cake.



r0gue said:


> All of these posts negative on the bracelet. The fit, the stamp, the overall quality feel of it. Perhaps rightly so too -- _but_ _not the point of my post_. I wonder,... if they'd have not included it at all, regardless of price. I suspect we'd all still be smitten with the 62MAS². I know I would be. Haven't fitted my bracelet yet, and doubt I will. Digging the Nodus Tropic right now, and dreaming (delusional) that they'd create one of this quality in the correct 19mm exactly.
> 
> So long as Seiko *NEVER* makes another nearly identical piece for $995, and anything remotely variant is something like 42mm, or has arrow hands, or a flat black/blue dial, I'll be happy enough with the value in this uniquely beautiful beast.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

current squad, notice how SLA is placed in the middle - the king


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> current squad, notice how SLA is placed in the middle - the king


The SBDX gives is a serious run for the crown though

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

2nd in command man. 
looking to get the sbdx011 at the end of year.



valuewatchguy said:


> The SBDX gives is a serious run for the crown though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

gaoxing84 said:


>


That ghost SKX bezel insert from the usual suspect on eBay or a home project done on a stock Seiko insert?


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Which is immediately to the right of the SLA017? It looks great. Though probably too big for me.



gaoxing84 said:


> current squad, notice how SLA is placed in the middle - the king


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

r0gue said:


> Which is immediately to the right of the SLA017? It looks great. Though probably too big for me.


SbDX001 or 017

Uses the same engine as the SLA

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

A number (4) now appearing on the bay.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> So my one gripe is the end link gap on the six o'clock lug of my SLA017. It's actually bad enough that I'm starting to not be able to unsee it, and the 12 o'clock side doesn't have this problem.
> 
> Do any any of you have any suggestions for how I could potentially fix or minimize this? I was thinking maybe strips of tape on the bottom part of the end link to help push the top part into the case? What do you guys think?


That depends on where the fault lies.

If the fault is on the bracelet endlink then you may remove the clasp and put it back on reverse. This way the problem visually will be on 12' and will be less striking. I gather the endlinks are fixed to the bracelet so the obvious fix of switching endlinks won't work.

If however the gap between the lugs isn't even between 12 and 6 then only thing you can do is stick some duct tape on either side of the endlink.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

babola said:


> That ghost SKX bezel insert from the usual suspect on eBay or a home project done on a stock Seiko insert?


i did it myself. using bleach


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

gaoxing84 said:


> i did it myself. using bleach


It came out well. Most of those bezel bleaching attempts end up ruining the bezel insert. Well done.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

r0gue said:


> Which is immediately to the right of the SLA017? It looks great. Though probably too big for me.


MM300 dimensions are similar to those of an SKX diver, however it does wear a little higher on the wrist due to its unique bezel/rehaut construction.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

babola said:


> MM300 dimensions are similar to those of an SKX diver, however it does wear a little higher on the wrist due to its unique bezel/rehaut construction.


For reference









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > MM300 dimensions are similar to those of an SKX diver, however it does wear a little higher on the wrist due to its unique bezel/rehaut construction.
> ...


That photo would lead you to believe there's quite a difference in size while in reality it isn't much.

Also, 'compressed' dial effect on the MM gives the watch smaller appearance overall.

MM's height is still an issue for many though, let's just say if you wear business shirts MM won't be the best/smartest choice. Also I tend to avoid Nato straps for this watch, which elevate watch head even further.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

babola said:


> That photo would lead you to believe there's quite a difference in size while in reality it isn't much.
> 
> Also, 'compressed' dial effect on the MM gives the watch smaller appearance overall.
> 
> MM's height is still an issue for many though, let's just say if you wear business shirts MM won't be the best/smartest choice. Also I tend to avoid Nato straps for this watch, which elevate watch head even further.


I might be more sensitive to the differences but i felt that there was a large difference between the two in terms of wrist feel. Namely height and weight.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

babola said:


> It came out well. Most of those bezel bleaching attempts end up ruining the bezel insert. Well done.


Thank you, infact i did it quite a few times, for steinhart and my friends


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Amazing shot! _...now why can't Seiko take pictures like that?_



slow_mo said:


>


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been trying to buy a MM300 but the ones I've seen at the store have misaligned chapter rings - that would annoy me to no end on something in this price segment.


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

Trying it on a leather nato what do guys think?

View attachment 331A5676.jpg


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

nsx_23 said:


> I've been trying to buy a MM300 but the ones I've seen at the store have misaligned chapter rings - that would annoy me to no end on something in this price segment.


I'm yet to see a MM300 with misaligned chapter ring.

Btw, this is a SLA017 thread, anyway...


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

babola said:


> I'm yet to see a MM300 with misaligned chapter ring.
> 
> Btw, this is a SLA017 thread, anyway...


That's right, misaligned chapter rings are an often discussed issue on lesser Seiko divers but I've never once come across this issue in the MM300 owner threads.

SLA017 vs MM300, no misalignment on either chapter ring or bezel. The apparent misalignment in the pic is due to camera angle which will always be exaggerated on the MM as the dial is unusually deeply recessed relative to the the bezel level.


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

So glad to reach this thread with my #898! At last!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

obomomomo said:


> That's right, misaligned chapter rings are an often discussed issue on lesser Seiko divers but I've never once come across this issue in the MM300 owner threads.
> 
> SLA017 vs MM300, no misalignment on either chapter ring or bezel. The apparent misalignment in the pic is due to camera angle which will always be exaggerated on the MM as the dial is unusually deeply recessed relative to the the bezel level.
> 
> View attachment 12469759


These two watches cannot have problems of misaligned chapter rings because there is no separate ring if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> These two watches cannot have problems of misaligned chapter rings because there is no separate ring if I'm not mistaken.


Seiko MM300 certainly has a separate chapter ring. The tolerances are however much smaller compared to lower end Seiko watches. Also most of the MM300 watch parts and pieces are made and assembled by hand by a craftsman Seiko watchmakers resulting in higher level of QC.

SLA017 on the other hand comes with silver polished rehaut instead of a chapter ring, so no alignment issue to speak of there.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

babola said:


> Seiko MM300 certainly has a separate chapter ring. The tolerances are however much smaller compared to lower end Seiko watches. Also most of the MM300 watch parts and pieces are made and assembled by hand by a craftsman Seiko watchmakers resulting in higher level of QC.
> 
> SLA017 on the other hand comes with silver polished rehaut instead of a chapter ring, so no alignment issue to speak of there.


'rehaut', I had to Google it.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> These two watches cannot have problems of misaligned chapter rings because there is no separate ring if I'm not mistaken.


Not quite.

At the risk of hijacking the SLA owners thread, the MM300 does have a seperate chapter ring or rehaut with minute hash marks similar to many Seiko divers while the SLA017 has minute marks printed directly on the dial surface.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Time to go back to regular SLA017 programming...


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

babola said:


> Time to go back to regular SLA017 programming...


Here we go. Getting a suntan


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Linden_way said:


> Trying it on a leather nato what do guys think?
> 
> View attachment 12469653


That you should take it off. Maybe a simple NATO with smaller hardware.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Looks great, but in my very humble opinion, it would be ever so slightly better if the silver ring on the NATO could be replaced with a smaller one. The hardward on the BluShark or True Shark (?) NATOs is excellent. I wonder if it can be swapped out.



Linden_way said:


> Trying it on a leather nato what do guys think?
> 
> View attachment 12469653


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

targetpro said:


> Looks great, but in my very humble opinion, it would be ever so slightly better if the silver ring on the NATO could be replaced with a smaller one. The hardward on the BluShark or True Shark (?) NATOs is excellent. I wonder if it can be swapped out.


I agree that the rings are a bit large and draw attention from the main attraction.
Looks like a nice strap


----------



## Linden_way (Mar 24, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> That you should take it off. Maybe a simple NATO with smaller hardware.





targetpro said:


> Looks great, but in my very humble opinion, it would be ever so slightly better if the silver ring on the NATO could be replaced with a smaller one. The hardward on the BluShark or True Shark (?) NATOs is excellent. I wonder if it can be swapped out.


Thanks, I tend to agreed the hardware is a bit clunky it detracts from the beautiful case, the NATO also makes the watch sit higher on the wrist.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

targetpro said:


> Amazing shot! _...now why can't Seiko take pictures like that?_


That is a money shot.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

targetpro said:


> Looks great, but in my very humble opinion, it would be ever so slightly better if the silver ring on the NATO could be replaced with a smaller one. The hardward on the BluShark or True Shark (?) NATOs is excellent. I wonder if it can be swapped out.


I agree that the rings are a bit large and draw attention from the main attraction.
Looks like a nice strap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to September!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

I had her up for sale but I'm really reconsidering.









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

picklepossy said:


> Instagram: @picklepossy


What strap is this may i ask?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Having been through various nice strap options, in the end it is the bracelet that works best for me for all occasions.

How about you?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

babola said:


> Time to go back to regular SLA017 programming...


Indeed...didn't mean to derail the thread.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

There is a SLA017 listed on watchrecon right now for $3100. 

rolexforums "dot" com/showthread.php?t=557379

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prices have picked up in Japan though


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Prices have picked up in Japan though


How much are they going for? Brand new? Or 2nd hand

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Seiko SBDX019 (SLA017) Reissue 62MAS Limited - Shopping In Japan .NET oh wow. 6.2k USD!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

sdre said:


> What strap is this may i ask?


WJean Tire Tread.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sdre said:


> Seiko SBDX019 (SLA017) Reissue 62MAS Limited - Shopping In Japan .NET oh wow. 6.2k USD!


There's a couple LNIB on auction for ~470,000 yen


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

Joined the club!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn it!!! Getting very tempted to pull the trigger on one of these beauties!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> There is a SLA017 listed on watchrecon right now for $3100.
> 
> rolexforums "dot" com/showthread.php?t=557379
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The guy must be in a hurry...you'll be lucky to find it anywhere for under ~$3700 new these days...or under ~$3500 for pre-owned.

Edit: It's gone...congrats to a lucky buyer.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I absolutely love this guy!!! It goes with everything!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I almost bought the one on Rolex Forums for $3100, but how many does a person need? Says the person with a handful already.....


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Redbaronace said:


> I almost bought the one on Rolex Forums for $3100, but how many does a person need? Says the person with a handful already.....


One if any, tbh. Hey, you said "need" right? 
So glad to have just my one, and secured at a discount (Thank you Topper). Good luck to the buyers of multiple. But I personally feel sorry for those missing out because of it.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

babola said:


> The guy must be in a hurry...you'll be lucky to find it anywhere for under ~$3700 new these days...or under ~$3500 for pre-owned.
> 
> Edit: It's gone...congrats to a lucky buyer.


Is that one sold? It still shows on rolex forum. Really good price.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Hot day today









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Found this on the Facebook Seiko page.

The SLA017 is nominated for the Grand prix d'horlogerie de Genéve 2017- Petite Aiguille Award.... with five others watches.
I am really surprised by this watch , Fantastic how can they play with the light, moving to black to the grey and in the same time with differents chrome reflection


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Duplicate Post


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Redbaronace said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > The guy must be in a hurry...you'll be lucky to find it anywhere for under ~$3700 new these days...or under ~$3500 for pre-owned.
> ...


Yesterday, the guy simply didn't update his ad.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Redbaronace said:


> Found this on the Facebook Seiko page.
> 
> The SLA017 is nominated for the Grand prix d'horlogerie de Genéve 2017- Petite Aiguille Award.... with five others watches.
> I am really surprised by this watch , Fantastic how can they play with the light, moving to black to the grey and in the same time with differents chrome reflection


Hot damn, if it were to win it, I'll have two in my collection to have won that award 
It has to be considered a true underdog though. At under 4k it'll be up against other watches as high as around 8k if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> Found this on the Facebook Seiko page.
> 
> The SLA017 is nominated for the Grand prix d'horlogerie de Genéve 2017- Petite Aiguille Award.... with five others watches.
> I am really surprised by this watch , Fantastic how can they play with the light, moving to black to the grey and in the same time with differents chrome reflection


wow! First Diverâ€™s Re-creation Limited Edition | GPHG


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

babola said:


> Yesterday, the guy simply didn't update his ad.


Thats good cause I don't have to be tempted anymore.


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

New owner signing in with virgin post


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

^
Did those come with original Seiko fat bars? Thanks


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Me & my SLA017 visited Melbourne (AU) recently - great city, great watch :-!


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

On a Hirsch Urbane and Hirsch Arne


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Caught something interesting in a Facebook group and thought you'd like to know. A fellow from Germany got his watch; it appears Seiko Germany had a treat for the lucky 200 who got the SLA017 from them. A special boxset.

















Not too shabby. That little sub is not included


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

If this was standard in Germany, good on the folks there for recognizing an underachievement or shortcoming and doing something to fix it.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Seiko Germany seems to follow on the footsteps of Seiko Thailand and then some. Good for them and us


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Caught something interesting in a Facebook group and thought you'd like to know. A fellow from Germany got his watch; it appears Seiko Germany had a treat for the lucky 200 who got the SLA017 from them. A special boxset.
> 
> View attachment 12476001
> 
> ...


Not bad at all. That's some ~$150-$200 value on top.

To be honest I was expecting a little "extra" to come with mine, a little commemorative booklet or a historic story or something along those lines to acknowledge the importance and historical significance of this special/limited edition.

It appears the watch head was designed by the team in Japan, a lot of though and attention to detail was put into it, you can tell. The rest of the package seems like an afterthought and leaves little to be desired.

Never mind, still love it as is!


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Fat springbars included for the 3 straps on the left (from wjean, thx to no name no slogan for the heads up on where to buy them from) but whether they are original Seiko springbars, I'm not sure about that. The Tropics style strap is from another seller and also comes with normal springbars



Toshk said:


> ^
> Did those come with original Seiko fat bars? Thanks


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

isn't there a member from Germany to share a photo of that leaflet underneath the minisub with us? come on guys


----------



## ingmar (Sep 12, 2008)

babola said:


> Not bad at all. That's some ~$150-$200 value on top.
> 
> To be honest I was expecting a little "extra" to come with mine, a little commemorative booklet or a historic story or something along those lines to acknowledge the importance and historical significance of this special/limited edition.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of nice packaging but in practice it's a pain. The Longines Diver box weighs 5 lbs. And a don't have any more space. So small Seiko is fine by me. Even the Grand Seiko boxes I have are relatively small. But I wouldn't mind lacquer.









Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

ingmar said:


> The Longines Diver box weighs 5 lbs. And a don't have any more space.


LOL, yeah the Longines box is ridiculous.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ingmar said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad at all. That's some ~$150-$200 value on top.
> ...


Sure but I was talking more about included extra marketing content than packaging itself.

Yes, as a guy with 25+ watches I don't appreciate large boxes anymore. My two wardrobe shelves are all full of them now.


----------



## franklee (May 4, 2012)

New owner here. Found it brand new at MSRP. Really like the silicon strap but it really is a dust magnet! Ended up getting a rubber nato and I believe I would stick with this combo for a very long time.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

franklee said:


> Really like the silicon strap but it really is a dust magnet!


I've found the dust magnet factor goes away over time. My main problem with the original strap was how long it was and how it extends too far toward the watch head so it looks extra bulky. I bought a second original strap off a forum member and cut it to length and now I've been using that exclusively for the several weeks.

I've tried so many combinations and for me, either Nato or the original rubber is the only way to wear this watch.


----------



## ingmar (Sep 12, 2008)

no name no slogan said:


> I've found the dust magnet factor goes away over time. My main problem with the original strap was how long it was and how it extends too far toward the watch head so it looks extra bulky. I bought a second original strap off a forum member and cut it to length and now I've been using that exclusively for the several weeks.
> 
> I've tried so many combinations and for me, either Nato or the original rubber is the only way to wear this watch.


Finally found one that works. Nomos 20mm fabric. Perfect fit. And so comfortable. Plus they make small.









Sent from my E5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

no name no slogan said:


> I've tried so many combinations and for me, either Nato or the original rubber is the only way to wear this watch.


^ This.

The original SLA rubber is extra long and unnecessary thick for the elegant classic dress diver watch of this type. Almost to the point of a mismatch.

I am currently using WG Zuludiver Tropic in 20mm on mine while patiently anticipating new 19mm Tropic from Uncle Seiko...rumored to be released end of Sept.

Than will swap the straps and mount my Zuludiver Tropic onto the SPB051 once it lands here sometime in November. Job done!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Tropic is still the best fit for me personally for the SLA017... waffle coming in second.


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

babola said:


> Tropic is still the best fit for me personally for the SLA017... waffle coming in second.
> 
> View attachment 12476929


Yeah I'm wearing mine on a tropic and it's secure and comfortable. Makes it wear abit flatter too.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Wearing mine on a HIRSCH "Arne" which I find great. Also have a black one. Really good strap.


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

Molle said:


> Wearing mine on a HIRSCH "Arne" which I find great. Also have a black one. Really good strap.












Same here


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Looks great! 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

arc13 said:


> Fat springbars included for the 3 straps on the left (from wjean, thx to no name no slogan for the heads up on where to buy them from) but whether they are original Seiko springbars, I'm not sure about that. The Tropics style strap is from another seller and also comes with normal springbars


Have they got rounded tips like the ones with the watch? Thanks


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm really quite taken by this watch! I have been wearing it on a Hirsch Urbane rubber and have just ordered a leather strap from Bulang & Sons for it. Both taper down to 16mm at the buckle end. This watch deserves a beautiful buckle so have just ordered one of these for it!


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

cheesa said:


> I'm really quite taken by this watch! I have been wearing it on a Hirsch Urbane rubber and have just ordered a leather strap from Bulang & Sons for it. Both taper down to 16mm at the buckle end. This watch deserves a beautiful buckle so have just ordered one of these for it!


Post pics when the B&S strap is here. I was thinking the same.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

cheesa said:


> I'm really quite taken by this watch! I have been wearing it on a Hirsch Urbane rubber and have just ordered a leather strap from Bulang & Sons for it. Both taper down to 16mm at the buckle end. This watch deserves a beautiful buckle so have just ordered one of these for it!


That's a great buckle but 70$ for a buckle is too much IMO


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Well I have tried it on Nato but still find the original silicone so comfortable to wear. The watch head just does not move with it on.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

cheesa said:


> I'm really quite taken by this watch! I have been wearing it on a Hirsch Urbane rubber and have just ordered a leather strap from Bulang & Sons for it. Both taper down to 16mm at the buckle end. This watch deserves a beautiful buckle so have just ordered one of these for it!


That is not a regular Seiko but rather a Grand Seiko buckle. If I may ask, where did you order it from?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Does anyone know the Seiko reference number for the silicone strap supplied with the SLA017. thanks


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

T1meout said:


> That is not a regular Seiko but rather a Grand Seiko buckle. If I may ask, where did you order it from?


Ermmmm............. SeiyaJapan maybe ?


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

babola said:


> To be honest I was expecting a little "extra" to come with mine, a little commemorative booklet or a historic story or something along those lines to acknowledge the importance and historical significance of this special/limited edition.


Heck, mine didn't even come with a manual. They sent it to me weeks later. But it had a hand written note from somebody in Japan. Oddly weird. My dealer kicked me some swag, which was nice. I wore mine last night. I adore it.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

I see pics of the Nodus tropic and Hirsch Arne from others. They look great. I buy the Nodus Tropic, and it looks squished a bit. Not horrible. But how is that it always works out that way? I'd buy that Hirsch in a second if I thought it'd look like that for me. :think:



eyfz said:


> Same here


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

r0gue said:


> I see pics of the Nodus tropic and Hirsch Arne from others. They look great. I buy the Nodus Tropic, and it looks squished a bit. Not horrible. But how it that it always works out that way? I'd buy that Hirsch in a second if I thought it'd look like that for me.


I don't have the Nodus so can really say, but the Hirsch Arne is soft and squeezed in with no issues, I ordered the black one as well after my good experience with the green


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

r0gue said:


> ... I wore mine last night. I adore it.


It's hard not to. The watch is magnetic...magical almost. I know this is Seiko after all etc etc...but I've never been more smitten and taken aback by any other watch I owned including PAM127 Fiddy and Omega Speedy in the past.

It's weird all this infatuation with SLA017 for me personally...it really is. :think:


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

Some pics on 20mm Zuludiver tropic from WG









Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

No, they have flat tips



Toshk said:


> Have they got rounded tips like the ones with the watch? Thanks


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Ermmmm............. SeiyaJapan maybe ?


Correct!


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

cheesa said:


> Correct!


lol, the hint was in the photo


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

arc13 said:


> No, they have flat tips


Thanks for info.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> Well I have tried it on Nato but still find the original silicone so comfortable to wear. The watch head just does not move with it on.
> 
> View attachment 12477517


The silicone is not bad...at least not bad enough that i want to spend $30-50 on a replacement

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

babola said:


> The watch is magnetic...magical almost. I know this is Seiko after all etc etc...but I've never been more smitten and taken aback by any other watch I owned including PAM127 Fiddy and Omega Speedy in the past.
> 
> It's weird all this infatuation with SLA017 for me personally...it really is. :think:


Yeah, the size is absolutely perfect, both in height and width. It wears so well.

I think the magic is in the lume, it takes very little light to charge it and it glows like no other lume so there is some green in the dial even under artificial or sun light. The way that plays against the shifts of gray-to-black in the dial is unlike anything else.

Every time I wear it, it's like the first time all over again. I'll be curious if the people putting theirs up for sale will be regretting it in the future. There is just something about this watch that no other watch (including GS) has.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I've owned mine a month and can't take it off, had to wear it on my right wrist when I was timing my MWW 62MAS. I'm tempted to sell all my other watches and buy a second SLA017 just to have one permanently on the bracelet and the other for numerous straps.

Never been so taken with a watch before and I've had a few high end Swiss. Won't make any decisions yet, it may still be the honeymoon talking but if in a few months the feeling still hasn't past a second one will be in order.

In the mean time I've been enjoying it on Natos and the OEM rubber, the Hirsch Arne has caught my eye too, still exploring leather options.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Same as some others, I'm definitely smitten. I've had it longer now than a typical honeymoon period, and still feel like it may be my favorite watch I've ever had, and there have been quite a few. I sold my SubC and haven't regretted it. (yet) I tend to be a flipper, but have had no thoughts about flipping this one. I did consider getting a 2nd one, just in case something ever happened to mine, but I don't think I could bring myself to spend what they're going for now as a backup. I've settled into wearing mine on the WG tropic for the time being. Still haven't even tried the bracelet, and likely never will.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Haha my closet exactly. Boxes mean nothing to me.



ingmar said:


> I like the idea of nice packaging but in practice it's a pain. The Longines Diver box weighs 5 lbs. And a don't have any more space. So small Seiko is fine by me. Even the Grand Seiko boxes I have are relatively small. But I wouldn't mind lacquer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Not not feelin that. Just me.



Linden_way said:


> Trying it on a leather nato what do guys think?
> 
> View attachment 12469653


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

MM300 has the most beautiful face in watch history IMHO. Too bad about the bloated profile.



obomomomo said:


> That's right, misaligned chapter rings are an often discussed issue on lesser Seiko divers but I've never once come across this issue in the MM300 owner threads.
> 
> SLA017 vs MM300, no misalignment on either chapter ring or bezel. The apparent misalignment in the pic is due to camera angle which will always be exaggerated on the MM as the dial is unusually deeply recessed relative to the the bezel level.
> 
> View attachment 12469759


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

bmdaia said:


> MM300 has the most beautiful face in watch history IMHO. Too bad about the bloated profile.


Super beautiful yes! Imagine it on a 39 x 12-13mm case


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

todays pic


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> todays pic
> 
> View attachment 12479619


You captured the beauty of the bezel very well

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> You captured the beauty of the bezel very well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Is the bezel ceramic? I can't tell... But it feels so smooth on the clicks and tight.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

sdre said:


> Is the bezel ceramic? I can't tell... But it feels so smooth on the clicks and tight.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


The insert is, the bezel itself is stainless steel.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> The insert is, the bezel itself is stainless steel.


Insert .....ceramic? I thought it was the same material as the mm300 insert?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

The insert is not ceramic.

Its a standard aluminium insert with a lacquer on top (yes, the same as the MM300)


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

Macro lume shot


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Insert .....ceramic? I thought it was the same material as the mm300 insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Is it not...I am sending mine back then.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I couldn't resist the allure. I bought the Govberg one on the bay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Steppy said:


> The insert is not ceramic.
> 
> Its a standard aluminium insert with a lacquer on top (yes, the same as the MM300)


The bezel has a diashield coating on it from scratching.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

My biggest problem with the original rubber strap is how the length wraps too far around the top and causes this awkward bulky look:









The keeper is pretty large on it's own, so I just couldn't hang with this look.

I was fortunate to be able to source a duplicate strap (from a forum member) that I cut to eliminate this length issue:









Now that's more like it!

















I cut maybe 1.5" off the strap length and it made all the difference.

If anyone wants to do the same, beware that the strap rubber flakes off when you cut it and it's pretty hard to make a clean, even cut. I tried to make a rounded cut and that was a bad idea. I recommend making a series of straight line cuts to make a more hexagonal end rather than a rounded end. Also, use a razor blade or similar super-sharp straight edge to cleanly deal with the properties of the rubber.

Best of luck!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

no name no slogan said:


> My biggest problem with the original rubber strap is how the length wraps too far around the top and causes this awkward bulky look:
> 
> View attachment 12480983
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your results. Although I haven't cut mine yet, from past experiences, what I want to add is you don't need to worry about the straight edges from the cut. You can always use sandpaper to round it off. I was able to achieve nearly the same curvature as the original mold on my Tuna strap, which uses the same material as the 017.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

ffnc1020 said:


> You can always use sandpaper to round it off. I was able to achieve nearly the same curvature as the original mold on my Tuna strap, which uses the same material as the 017.


Good call. What grit sandpaper did you use?

Oblig...


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I ordered a wjean strap for mine and have had my watch head chilling out for the past 2 weeks waiting for the strap to arrive. I miss the watch which is a good sign that it's a keeper.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

DonJ53 said:


> The insert is, the bezel itself is stainless steel.


Are you saying you believe the bezel insert on the SAL017 is ceramic? I was not under the impression that this was the case. I'd be excited to learn that is true, but I've never seen that claimed in any literature. Please expand on that if you would.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Bezel is not ceramic, it is exactly the same material as the mm300.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

no name no slogan said:


> Good call. What grit sandpaper did you use?
> 
> Oblig...
> 
> View attachment 12481099


I did 200 - 800, then rub it against a piece of paper like an eraser. The original strap has a matte finish which overtime will become more polished or "oily". So it in the long run it really doesn't matter that much how well you sand it.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> Bezel is not ceramic, it is exactly the same material as the mm300.


Just to be clear, we are talking bezel insert and not the bezel ring.

A previous poster has stated the bezel insert material has not been specified on any review. I have been through a number of reviews (early and late)and can confirm the material has not been mentioned. Please provide Seiko documented evidence that it is aluminium.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Gentlemen. It's the best Seiko there is. Don't sell it unless you want to give it away at cost with all your extra straps to me.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> Just to be clear, wE are talking bezel insert and not the bezel ring.
> 
> A previous poster has stated the bezel insert material has not been specified on any review. I have been through a number of reviews (early and late)and can confirm the material has not been mentioned. Please provide Seiko evidence that it is aluminium.


Can someone please take some 1 grit sandpaper (essentially a stone) and scratch their SLA017 in the name of science?  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

jinfaep said:


> Can someone please take some 1 grit sandpaper (essentially a stone) and scratch their SLA017 in the name of science?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That will be impossible cos its hard coated. We may never know until someone drills through one with a diamond tip. Unfortunately peps are taking wild guesses at the material now.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe someone who knows Japanese can write to Seiko Japan factory and seek clarification?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Maybe someone who knows Japanese can write to Seiko Japan factory and seek clarification?


ah so.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Official words from my UK Seiko AD who supplied my SLA017

The silicone strap supplied with the SLA017 (SBDX019) has a reference number R02B011J9.

Seiko UK will not supply these should you want a back up, spare or for use on another watch. Seiko Japan will only provide another if you send the original to them for assessment/replacement.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Official words from my UK Seiko AD who supplied my SLA017
> 
> The silicone strap supplied with the SLA017 (SBDX019) has a reference number R02B011J9.
> 
> Seiko UK will not supply these should you want a back up, spare or for use on another watch. Seiko Japan will only provide another if you send the original to them for assessment/replacement.


Ah so.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Ah so.


Maybe I should have mention the bezel to them


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Just to be clear, we are talking bezel insert and not the bezel ring.
> 
> A previous poster has stated the bezel insert material has not been specified on any review. I have been through a number of reviews (early and late)and can confirm the material has not been mentioned. Please provide Seiko documented evidence that it is aluminium.


I suggest you go onto the long standing MM300 thread and read and ask about the Bezel Insert.

Just because the SLA017 bezel insert has not been reviewed doesn't mean anything. The long and the short of it is this - the bezel insert is exactly the same material as the MM300 (as a previous owner of a MM300 I can definitely confirm this) - which is aluminium which is covered with a lacquer to provide some protection and shine, but its no ceramic


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Actually it being aluminum means it can technically 'aged' right 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

sdre said:


> Actually it being aluminum means it can technically 'aged' right
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Yes, but being covered with the lacquer will stop/slow that down


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Steppy said:


> I suggest you go onto the long standing MM300 thread and read and ask about the Bezel Insert.
> 
> Just because the SLA017 bezel insert has not been reviewed doesn't mean anything. The long and the short of it is this - the bezel insert is exactly the same material as the MM300 (as a previous owner of a MM300 I can definitely confirm this) - which is aluminium which is covered with a lacquer to provide some protection and shine, but its no ceramic


Do you own an 017.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Do you own an 017.


Yes


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Steppy said:


> Yes


OK, now I believe it's not ceramic...


----------



## meganfox17 (Jan 29, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> OK, now I believe it's not ceramic...


Sir, based on the official statement from Thong Sia Pte Ltd , the sole distributor Seiko timepieces in Malaysia, the bezel insert is neither ceramic nor sapphire, however no aluminium was mentioned.

p/s Oh Yes Sir. I do own SLA017J1 roll call # 810


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

meganfox17 said:


> Sir, based on the official statement from Thong Sia Pte Ltd , the sole distributor Seiko timepieces in Malaysia, the bezel insert is neither ceramic nor sapphire, however no aluminium was mentioned.
> 
> p/s Oh Yes Sir. I do own SLA017J1 roll call # 810


What's all that Sir bit for.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Steppy said:


> I suggest you go onto the long standing MM300 thread and read and ask about the Bezel Insert.
> 
> Just because the SLA017 bezel insert has not been reviewed doesn't mean anything. The long and the short of it is this - the bezel insert is exactly the same material as the MM300 (as a previous owner of a MM300 I can definitely confirm this) - which is aluminium which is covered with a lacquer to provide some protection and shine, but its no ceramic


The MM300 bezel insert is actually steel. The bezel is two piece, with the insert permanantly bonded to the main bezel body with some high tech adhesive and cannot be peeled off and replaced like most thin aluminium inserts. The SLA bezel appears to be made the same way.

The black laquer is not a 'coating' per se in that it is not a shiny clearcoat over the markings as it might be on an aluminium bezel. Instead the black is formed by laquer paint surface with the 'negative' numerals and markings being raw unpainted surface steel of the insert. With a decent loupe, you will see that the laquer has some thickness while the unpainted surface has a fine machine texture for the paint to bite onto.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> The MM300 bezel insert is actually steel. The bezel is two piece, with the insert permanantly bonded to the main bezel body with some high tech adhesive and cannot be peeled off and replaced like most thin aluminium inserts. The SLA bezel appears to be made the same way.
> 
> The black laquer is not a 'coating' per se in that it is not a shiny clearcoat over the markings as it might be on an aluminium bezel. Instead the black is formed by laquer paint surface with the 'negative' numerals and markings being raw unpainted surface steel of the insert. With a decent loupe, you will see that the laquer has some thickness while the unpainted surface has a fine machine texture for the paint to bite onto.


You've made me want to buy a high powered microscope now haha. Can someone with the means to, please share some macro shots of the textures on the bezel for the collective's sake?

Getting some serious withdrawals since returning my SLA017 for a bezel fix under warranty. It's only been 13 days..









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> The MM300 bezel insert is actually steel. The bezel is two piece, with the insert permanantly bonded to the main bezel body with some high tech adhesive and cannot be peeled off and replaced like most thin aluminium inserts. The SLA bezel appears to be made the same way.
> 
> The black laquer is not a 'coating' per se in that it is not a shiny clearcoat over the markings as it might be on an aluminium bezel. Instead the black is formed by laquer paint surface with the 'negative' numerals and markings being raw unpainted surface steel of the insert. With a decent loupe, you will see that the laquer has some thickness while the unpainted surface has a fine machine texture for the paint to bite onto.


The bezel plot thickens.

He's right ya know, at x15 the surface has a XXXXXX pattern which is not shot blast or any form of machining that I know, so maybe its pressed. Of course it's totally impossible to tell if it's ally or steel.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I owned an sbdx012 and own the sla017, the bezel inserts are the same.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

And like the MM300, if you scratch the bezel insert, if you want a nice new clean one, the whole bezel needs replacing (pricey)


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

jinfaep said:


> You've made me want to buy a high powered microscope now haha. Can someone with the means to, please share some macro shots of the textures on the bezel for the collective's sake?


No need to be macro, but would help of course. I've seen it incidentally in other's pics, and here's some crops from a couple of my own old phone pics.

That texturing is all I needed to see to decide long ago this is not ceramic. To be honest, the press release not mentioning it being ceramic should be enough to tell everybody that it's not ceramic, as it would be an obvious selling point.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The patterning is all in the same direction so maybe it's a laser technique after coating.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

no name no slogan said:


> My biggest problem with the original rubber strap is how the length wraps too far around the top and causes this awkward bulky look:
> 
> View attachment 12480983
> 
> ...


Thank you much for sharing that, no name! I had been meaning to ask if you'd post a pic of your cut strap.

I had thought about doing it to mine, but now that I've resolved to exclusively use 2nd party straps and bracelets, I'm just going to leave my stock strap alone and intact. One thing I do like about the Seiko strap is the steel tubes to easily pivot around the spring bars. But the look, feel, and the lint don't quite satisfy me.

The imperfections of the included strap and bracelet have become blessings in disguise to me, as it's made me explore accessorizing this great piece with many other options. Something I've never gotten into with any of my other watches. So it's being a really fun piece. 

I've just ordered a STAIB mesh I've been wanting to try. Will post pics if all works out fitting it in.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

bluedialer said:


> I've just ordered a STAIB mesh I've been wanting to try. Will post pics if all works out fitting it in.


They look really nice. Did you order an 18mm only I canny see 19mm


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Steppy said:


> And like the MM300, if you scratch the bezel insert, if you want a nice new clean one, the whole bezel needs replacing (pricey)


Great news, because I already nicked both the bezel and the insert.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

DonJ53 said:


> They look really nice. Did you order an 18mm only I canny see 19mm


Yes, had to go with 18mm as they don't seem to make 19mm. Hopefully the discrepancy doesn't stand out too much, but we'll see. Got it all brushed and hope that works better for this watch than polished? Not sure.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

jinfaep said:


> You've made me want to buy a high powered microscope now haha. Can someone with the means to, please share some macro shots of the textures on the bezel for the collective's sake?


Not the best quality or best lighting but here of my MM300. The SLA017 is similar.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> Not the best quality or best lighting but here of my MM300. The SLA017 is similar.
> 
> View attachment 12484485
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. These bezels look truly amazing and totally unique from anything else out there (as far as I'm aware)

Would be awesome if Seiko released an official statement for these bezels, although very unlikely..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

jinfaep said:


> Thanks for sharing. These bezels look truly amazing and totally unique from anything else out there (as far as I'm aware)
> 
> Would be awesome if Seiko released an official statement for these bezels, although very unlikely..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's true, they somehow look a bit more special than cramic bezels to me. Downside is they are easily scratched so be advised. The MM bezel is raised and exposed, forcing me to baby the watch but the SLA's is much better in that respect.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

the bezel insert on these are definitely not ceramic.

had the sbdx001, sbdc053 , sla017 and sub-c, 100% not ceramic


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> the bezel insert on these are definitely not ceramic.
> 
> had the sbdx001, sbdc053 , sla017 and sub-c, 100% not ceramic


are you sure ?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

On Stelux bracelet. Now it has more of that vintage feel.

























Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Like the "H" bracelet.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> are you sure ?


never so sure in my life.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> On Stelux bracelet. Now it has more of that vintage feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this was asked and answered before but where did you source the bracelet and did you have to mod the end links on it to fit ?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Bracelet fits like a glove no mods needed. Was sourced on eBay but the seller is now sold out.

The bracelet comes polished so I gave it the brushed finish.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

picklepossy said:


> Bracelet fits like a glove no mods needed. Was sourced on eBay but the seller is now sold out.
> 
> The bracelet comes polished so I gave it the brushed finish.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


Did the clasp come with it? I saw your IG post....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

picklepossy said:


> Bracelet fits like a glove no mods needed. *Was sourced on eBay but the seller is now sold out.*


I've got one of these I'm looking to get rid of, along with some other 19mm stuff I bought for this watch. PM me if interested.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did the clasp come with it? I saw your IG post....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes clasp came with it. Blends in so nicely.

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

picklepossy said:


> On Stelux bracelet. Now it has more of that vintage feel.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


Brush job looks nicely done. I love the all brushed H link style bracelet for dive watches, it's just like my Aquatimer. How bout some wrist shots?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Can't do it justice with my phone, but I just picked mine up from the post office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Skeptical said:


> Can't do it justice with my phone, but I just picked mine up from the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a thing for rubber straps and divers. Looks great!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

OK owners, after looking at this thread from the start, and with all the positive reviews, I have been looking at watchrecon. I see there are several SLA017 for sale. They don't seem to have sold as quickly as I thought they would, especially the German sourced ones with the Peli style case and model submarine. Is there a perception that the price on these pieces will head down? I was going jump on one but the fact they are still up after several days has me hitting the pause button. What are the collective thoughts?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

electorn said:


> OK owners, after looking at this thread from the start, and with all the positive reviews, I have been looking at watchrecon. I see there are several SLA017 for sale. They don't seem to have sold as quickly as I thought they would, especially the German sourced ones with the Peli style case and model submarine. Is there a perception that the price on these pieces will head down? I was going jump on one but the fact they are still up after several days has me hitting the pause button. What are the collective thoughts?


Well the one in Germany on the bay at close on £3k is worth a punt if you can pay with Paypal. That seller seems to have one or two accounts with a number for sale.

Me well I wanted to stay UK AD supply so paid £3375


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Well the one in Germany on the bay at close on £3k is worth a punt if you can pay with Paypal. That seller seems to have one or two accounts with a number for sale.
> 
> Me well I wanted to stay UK AD supply so paid £3375


DonJ53, not a bad price for UK. Where do you see the price heading, now that the initial frenzy is over? I know myself, it would be in the collection for a few months and then moved on - I don't want to take a huge hit!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

There's been a lot of talk that LE Seikos tend to hold value. I have to think that since this watch is so special in many ways, and it got Basel attention, that it'll have some early wobbles in price, but will ultimately settle high enough to protect the investment. My rational is that there are two pools of buyers. People who often spend much higher for watches and thus $3k is not that bad at all, and aspirational Seiko buyers who normally spend $1k or less, that will stretch up to acquire one. It's a big market for a pretty limited supply. We're seeing oddness right now due to the grey sellers that have seized on as many as they can get and are starting to flip them out. That's an unsustainable and artificial price influencer. In 6 months, it'll be different. It's hard to imagine that different will be much less. In 2 years, I feel VERY confident that it'll be worth more than I paid. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

r0gue said:


> There's been a lot of talk that LE Seikos tend to hold value. I have to think that since this watch is so special in many ways, and it got Basel attention, that it'll have some early wobbles in price, but will ultimately settle high enough to protect the investment. My rational is that there are two pools of buyers. People who often spend much higher for watches and thus $3k is not that bad at all, and aspirational Seiko buyers who normally spend $1k or less, that will stretch up to acquire one. It's a big market for a pretty limited supply. We're seeing oddness right now due to the grey sellers that have seized on as many as they can get and are starting to flip them out. That's an unsustainable and artificial price influencer. In 6 months, it'll be different. It's hard to imagine that different will be much less. In 2 years, I feel VERY confident that it'll be worth more than I paid. Just my opinion though.


I agree. I think right now there are people that bought one and are notorious flippers and unloaded it. I think in another 6-12 months you won't be seeing many if any of these up for sale. Think of the Limited Edition MM300. I haven't seen one for sale in the past 6 months except the one I sold. Buy now!

Especially the Peli cased one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> I agree. I think right now there are people that bought one and are notorious flippers and unloaded it. I think in another 6-12 months you won't be seeing many if any of these up for sale. Think of the Limited Edition MM300. I haven't seen one for sale in the past 6 months except the one I sold. Buy now!
> 
> Especially the Peli cased one!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which one did you sell? The Zimbe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry I should have been more specific. SBDX012 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I got mine from Govberg, listed as pre-owned, but aside from having a July dated warranty card it appears new. Still in plastic, bracelet unsized. They appear to have more like this, and I recommend them if someone wants one now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Wonder if we'll be seeing any more priced at $3100/3200 ?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

r0gue said:


> There's been a lot of talk that LE Seikos tend to hold value. I have to think that since this watch is so special in many ways, and it got Basel attention, that it'll have some early wobbles in price, but will ultimately settle high enough to protect the investment. My rational is that there are two pools of buyers. People who often spend much higher for watches and thus $3k is not that bad at all, and aspirational Seiko buyers who normally spend $1k or less, that will stretch up to acquire one. It's a big market for a pretty limited supply. We're seeing oddness right now due to the grey sellers that have seized on as many as they can get and are starting to flip them out. That's an unsustainable and artificial price influencer. In 6 months, it'll be different. It's hard to imagine that different will be much less. In 2 years, I feel VERY confident that it'll be worth more than I paid. Just my opinion though.


I agree too. Currently, there are some grey re-sellers who are sitting on excess inventory and some needed to recoup their cash asap and therefore driving down prices. I don't think there are too many of them around now. As soon as these 'excess inventory' dries up and find their way into genuine end-users prices can only go up.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

electorn said:


> DonJ53, not a bad price for UK. Where do you see the price heading, now that the initial frenzy is over? I know myself, it would be in the collection for a few months and then moved on - I don't want to take a huge hit!


After the initial frenzy is over i see these definitely holding their value and going up, this will be an all time seiko classic if ive ever seen one, its been chosen to be in the running for some very prestigious awards i see, up against some of the best watches on the planet.
Its been critically acclaimed from everybody whos had anything to do with it, this will go north in price over the next few years as soon as the supply dries up.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Cobia said:


> After the initial frenzy is over i see these definitely holding their value and going up, this will be an all time seiko classic if ive ever seen one, its been chosen to be in the running for some very prestigious awards i see, up against some of the best watches on the planet.
> Its been critically acclaimed from everybody whos had anything to do with it, this will go north in price over the next few years as soon as the supply dries up.


Agree 100% ! Fighting the urge to buy a second one to be my dedicated bracelet watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The issue of resale on this piece is an odd one for me. I definitely wish that I had been one of the lucky few that were able to pick up this piece at a discount early on. And I definitely hope and expect that the market value for these pieces will rise appreciably in the short-term and possibly dramatically in the long-term. But none of that really matters if I never sell it, which I really can't see happening.............. truer words were never spoken from such as notorious flipper as I

To the person who asked about taking a loss on this piece if they sell it within a few months of ownership: if it truly is only a few months I think you have a 50-50 shot of losing 10 - 15%. If you hold on to it for at least a year I don't think you lose anything at all. But I'm speculating like everyone else.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

electorn said:


> DonJ53, not a bad price for UK. Where do you see the price heading, now that the initial frenzy is over? I know myself, it would be in the collection for a few months and then moved on - I don't want to take a huge hit!


In 1981 I purchased a 7548 and have worn it for almost all of those years since. Following it's recent service it now resides in my safe and I wear it occasionally for memories.

I wanted to buy a Seiko with some of my tax free lump and after purchasing a number of different models, the SLA017 comes out tops by far. The price did not worry me and I have no intention of selling it. I wear it now most days and whether it gets dinked scratched or whatever I aint going to let it concern me...lifes too short for that. Those guys that bought the original 62MAS back in the 60's most probably had exactly the same view....they bought them to wear and did not give a hoot about damage etc. I am fairly certain they did not think of future value when you look at the condition of most if not all that are now coming on the market.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Seiko watches are always like that. There is an initial frenzy where people might pay MSRP or slightly higher, then after a month or two people start to flip. There will be a little more on market than demand, so prices will drop a bit. Then supply dries up, and the people that own them are no longer flippers, so they don't come up for sale as often.

Case and point: my SBDX012. I paid MSRP retail for it from the NYC Boutique. Solid it a few months later and ended up losing about $300 on the watch, which was still in MINT LNIB condition. Now these are selling for full MSRP or sometimes even higher LNIB, or a few hundred under when there is wear to the watch.

The SLA017 is so much nicer than the SBDX012 too, I see this one staying at the $3750-$4000 mark long term.



valuewatchguy said:


> The issue of resale on this piece is an odd one for me. I definitely wish that I had been one of the lucky few that were able to pick up this piece at a discount early on. And I definitely hope and expect that the market value for these pieces will rise appreciably in the short-term and possibly dramatically in the long-term. But none of that really matters if I never sell it, which I really can't see happening.............. truer words were never spoken from such as notorious flipper as I
> 
> To the person who asked about taking a loss on this piece if they sell it within a few months of ownership: if it truly is only a few months I think you have a 50-50 shot of losing 10 - 15%. If you hold on to it for at least a year I don't think you lose anything at all. But I'm speculating like everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks very much for all the input fellow Seiko lovers. I will be getting one, I just cannot resist any longer! I do have one lined up get home from my holiday, hopefully. For me personally, paying over £3k for a non GS is a big commitment and I wanted the warm feeling that Seiko aren't going to do something silly to see the value nosedive.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The only thing they could do to ruin the value is release a non-LE version of this. My fear before buying is that they'd release a version with a matte black dial, kind of like the MM300, which wouldn't look as nice but still scratch 90% of the itch the SLA017 does. Even if that one is price at the same MSRP, if it wasn't LE it would be sold at a discount and lower the value of the LE.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

electorn said:


> Thanks very much for all the input fellow Seiko lovers. I will be getting one, I just cannot resist any longer! I do have one lined up get home from my holiday, hopefully. For me personally, paying over £3k for a non GS is a big commitment and I wanted the warm feeling that Seiko aren't going to do something silly to see the value nosedive.


I'd suggest you do that sooner rather than later, if you've kept an eye on SLA017 pricing you would have noticed it's gone up in recent weeks. Not by much though but still higher than in July.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy Friday

8L35B meets 8L36A. Similar movements, coincidentally the only anthracite/grey dials in my collection, but two very different watches. Sorry, lighting sucks at home.









Both movements look basically like this though...


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

walrusmonger said:


> The only thing they could do to ruin the value is release a non-LE version of this. My fear before buying is that they'd release a version with a matte black dial, kind of like the MM300, which wouldn't look as nice but still scratch 90% of the itch the SLA017 does. Even if that one is price at the same MSRP, if it wasn't LE it would be sold at a discount and lower the value of the LE.


If they release a non-LE it has to be higher in value than the SLA017 then it will never ruin the price


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Let's us remind ourselves of one very important thing. This watch is a charmer. A warms and delightful, quirky yet militant, toolwatch with some serious heritage. I'm in love with it. If a Sub were the same price, I'd be challenged. For $1k more, I'd have thoughts, for twice as much, HA! Give me the 62MAS² every time.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Skeptical said:


> I got mine from Govberg, listed as pre-owned, but aside from having a July dated warranty card it appears new. Still in plastic, bracelet unsized. They appear to have more like this, and I recommend them if someone wants one now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of mine was originally from Govberg which I purchased from a flipper


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

Reading this thread make me think there is a lot of demand for these bad boys, however when checking on eBay in the past month I can see not many of them got sold, some are stuck for a while now


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

eyfz said:


> Reading this thread make me think there is a lot of demand for these bad boys, however when checking on eBay in the past month I can see not many of them got sold, some are stuck for a while now


Not many have $4k + to throw on a watches advertised on the Bay for over inflated prices. Stick to WUS' Sales corner here and be patient, only 2 weeks ago they were still going for a reasonable $3650+.


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

babola said:


> Not many have $4k + to throw on a watches advertised on the Bay for over inflated prices. Stick to WUS' Sales corner here and be patient, only 2 weeks ago they were still going for a reasonable $3650+.


I already own the Sla017, just trying to follow online and see the trend, as an owner my best interest is that the value only increase obviously


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I noticed mine seems to be running faster; used to be pretty steady at +4s/d and now its almost +10s/d...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

almost snap,


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Lume test


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

eyfz said:


> Reading this thread make me think there is a lot of demand for these bad boys, however when checking on eBay in the past month I can see not many of them got sold, some are stuck for a while now


Funny you should mention this.
Coincidentally I wrote this in another thread before reading you post.

_The problem with the SLA017 is that apart from collectors and true Seiko enthusiasts, the regular public might not be willing to pay more then what they are currently valued at, given that to the regular public, "its just a Seiko." 

I expect that once the dust settles down, that the SLA017 like other expensive popular limited Seiko and GS will rarely if ever come up for sale, given the disparity in perceived monetary value between what collectors are willing to part with them for, and that which the regular public will be willing to pay for them. Those that do come up for sale at a significant premium, will take a long time to sell, that is, if they ever do.

I do believe that in the long run their value will most likely increase significantly, but it may take decades before this happens. Of course this is just my opinion. So you may take it however you like._


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

I find some owners referring this watch to a Rolex sub. I, too, find myself comparing this to a Rolex sub. The build quality, the bezel, dial, Lume, case... I have had the pleasure of owning and wearing a 14060m as well as a 116610... And for something is that is only 40-60% of the price of these rolexes, I thought it's very much worth it. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

cheesa said:


> On a Hirsch Urbane and Hirsch Arne


Perfect strap combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

arc13 said:


> New owner signing in with virgin post


Awesome strap lineup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> Haha my closet exactly. Boxes mean nothing to me.


We've all got a shelf like that! Funny to see another

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> Not not feelin that. Just me.


I love it. That red is great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> My biggest problem with the original rubber strap is how the length wraps too far around the top and causes this awkward bulky look:
> 
> View attachment 12480983
> 
> ...


Thanks, good to know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

walrusmonger said:


> The only thing they could do to ruin the value is release a non-LE version of this. My fear before buying is that they'd release a version with a matte black dial, kind of like the MM300, which wouldn't look as nice but still scratch 90% of the itch the SLA017 does. Even if that one is price at the same MSRP, if it wasn't LE it would be sold at a discount and lower the value of the LE.


Seriously doubt that will happen because of the 051/053 but if they ventured there they'd ruin it (imho) with the "X" in which case I wouldn't be bothered by a non LE release.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Enjoying owning this beauty and not as obsessed with its value as others .....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

with wide lense


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

RDKNFD said:


> Perfect strap combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Looks pretty good on this strap from Bulang and Sons too!


----------



## eyfz (Jun 3, 2012)

cheesa said:


> Thanks! Looks pretty good on this strap from Bulang and Sons too!


Awesome, what's the model name?


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

eyfz said:


> Awesome, what's the model name?


https://shop.bulangandsons.com/watch-straps/saffiano-grey-leather-watch-strap-19mm.html


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

On worn and wound mahogany pass through today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

no name no slogan said:


> I've got one of these I'm looking to get rid of, along with some other 19mm stuff I bought for this watch. PM me if interested.


Saw your post- you have 19mm stuff? Such as?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

today's wide view.


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

Memento Vivere said:


> I suppose I'm in the minority then, but this is definitely bothersome for me considering the price and pedigree of this watch. Doesn't detract from how incredibly wonderful this watch is, but it did bother me enough to mention it. Sorry if this seems silly to some of you.


For the premium price on this watch, I'm with you there should be no gap. Are these not hand built like some of their other premium watches? I have the SBDC051 and even at its higher price range I know some things like the bezel inserts have ended up not being perfectly aligned but the SLA017 62MAS Reissue should be on the build quality control levels of the Grand Seiko line.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

leroytwohawks said:


> Are these not hand built like some of their other premium watches?


Yes, the SLA017 watches (watch heads) are, but not the bracelets. They are made in another factory and likely to undergo QC by a totally different team, not the GS team in Morioka factory.

BTW, the fit on mine and from I've heard from others is spot on. Memento Vivere wasn't that lucky in this respect and was a victim of production tolerances from the bracelet factory, unfortunately.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

leroytwohawks said:


> For the premium price on this watch, I'm with you there should be no gap. Are these not hand built like some of their other premium watches? I have the SBDC051 and even at its higher price range I know some things like the bezel inserts have ended up not being perfectly aligned but the SLA017 62MAS Reissue should be on the build quality control levels of the Grand Seiko line.


The bracelet is made on concession by a Chinese factory.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Can someone explain what exactly the diashield coating is, and is it legit?



picklepossy said:


> The bezel has a diashield coating on it from scratching.
> 
> Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

targetpro said:


> Can someone explain what exactly the diashield coating is, and is it legit?


The coating is applied to and binds with the metal to protect it from scratching. It's several microns thick. Its formula is unknown, at least to me it is. You'll have to contact Seiko corp directly if you desire more information on its composition. It's legit, and it works.

Its purpose is to protect the underlying stainless steel from developing swirls and scratches during everyday use, but let me emphasize that the watch doesn't become scratch proof. Just tougher up to a certain extent.

Its drawback is that the coating impedes the case from being refinished/ polished. So, unlike uncoated SS from which scratches can be removed by polishing them out, those of a diashield coated watch can not. Once there, they will remain there permanently.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Not a fan



T1meout said:


> Its drawback is that the coating impedes the case from being refinished/ polished. So, unlike uncoated SS from which scratches can be removed by polishing them out, those of a diashield coated watch can not. Once there, they will remain there permanently.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

On WG 2-piece nylon


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Two Kings


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well the timing is getting better it's dropped from 14 or 15 seconds a day to about +10 seconds now. Still not where I would want it to be but hopefully if this trend continues it'll be in good shape in about a month or so

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine's been about +12. I'm hoping it settles down as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

It should also provide extra protection against corrosion.

Refinishing a watch with Diashield is simple: (1) remove the coating, just like PVD (2) refinish like a conventional watch. Now, you will NOT have the original Diashield finish, but you have a conventional SS watch that can be brushed and polished.

Some independents offer the service of removing PVD/DLC. If PVD/DLC can be removed, I fail to see how Diashield cannot.

The way I see it, if you're the type that likes to refinish your watches, Diashield will prolong the time before you need a first polish/refinish. Let's say after 15 years, even with the Diashield, your watch needs to be refinished. So, you remove the Diashield and refinish.

I don't mind mild scratches on my watches (so long as they come from my normal use and enjoyment of my watch), so I'm not the type to refinish my watches. Maybe in 20 years I'll change my mind.



T1meout said:


> The coating is applied to and binds with the metal to protect it from scratching. It's several microns thick. Its formula is unknown, at least to me it is. You'll have to contact Seiko corp directly if you desire more information on its composition. It's legit, and it works.
> 
> Its purpose is to protect the underlying stainless steel from developing swirls and scratches during everyday use, but let me emphasize that the watch doesn't become scratch proof. Just tougher up to a certain extent.
> 
> Its drawback is that the coating impedes the case from being refinished/ polished. So, unlike uncoated SS from which scratches can be removed by polishing them out, those of a diashield coated watch can not. Once there, they will remain there permanently.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> It should also provide extra protection against corrosion.
> 
> Refinishing a watch with Diashield is simple: (1) remove the coating, just like PVD (2) refinish like a conventional watch. Now, you will NOT have the original Diashield finish, but you have a conventional SS watch that can be brushed and polished.
> 
> ...


You may be right in theory, but since we don't know exactly how thick the diashield coating really is, it's hard to determine to what extent its removal will affect the case's integrity. The watch may endup loosing its characteristic shape in the proces.

Seiko's official stance on this is known to us. They refuse to do it and would rather opt to completely replace the case at what must be a hefty price.

Third party would indeed be your only recourse, with no guarantee that it will actually work.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Week four saw a drop from +5 to +4 seconds daily and now week five I'm back to +5 seconds daily.

As long as it stays in the plus zone I'm happy.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe IWW (DLC watch coating, watch modification, repair, restoration - IWW) removes such coatings. Maybe someone should inquire to see if it's a simple chemical process or something abrasive that could potentially affect the case finishing and shape. Then we can stop speculating and actually have a definitive answer to settle this debate.



T1meout said:


> You may be right in theory, but since we don't know exactly how thick the diashield coating really is, it's hard to determine to what extent its removal will affect the case's integrity. The watch may endup loosing its characteristic shape in the proces.
> 
> Seiko's official stance on this is known to us. They refuse to do it and would rather opt to completely replace the case at what must be a hefty price.
> 
> Third party would indeed be your only recourse, with no guarantee that it will actually work.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I very much doubt Seiko configured their own coating when they are already available. They are a watch maker not protective coat developer. They would have looked at current processes such as Bodycoats S3P or DLC and contracted out that part of the process.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Just another evening out and about


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys seriously, you're about to remove a coating that will 100% ensure your watch authenticity in a future where everything is copied and pirated. Bad, bad move..


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

No, it's just something more to talk about. I suspect the MM300 (017) went through this period as well.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> I very much doubt Seiko configured their own coating when they are already available. They are a watch maker not protective coat developer. They would have looked at current processes such as Bodycoats S3P or DLC and contracted out that part of the process.


Seiko grows their own quartz crystals, what makes you think they would not have developed diashield?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko grows their own quartz crystals, what makes you think they would not have developed diashield?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They may have their own but I would suspect it's based on others technology.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Regarding Diashield, I think it's a premature conclusion to say that once scratched, the scratch can't be removed. I tend to believe that scratches can be removed and the surfaces can be nicely refinished, just that after any such work any Diashield that was removed will not be re-applied. The most recently discussed inquiry and answer from Seiko customer service very specifically said that they don't "re-coat" but it never said they can't remove scratches. Searching the topic about refinishing Diashield watches brings contradicting answers. And we also do know that customer service reps can give varying answers, even though it's their job to have their information straight.

In this case though, I do believe that Seiko does not recoat used watches with Diashield. But that doesn't mean they can't restore the appearance of the watch. 

I'll go further (even though I probably shouldn't, because I don't really know) and say that these watches can be spot refinished for simple scratches... That's to say that unlike a black coating, it isn't necessary to strip the entire coating off the watch just to touch up one area, because color matching isn't a major issue. Diashield coating seems to either be clear, or virtually the same color as stainless steel. I don't buy average black coated watches for this reason... Once the stainless steel gets exposed from under the black coating, it's ugly and you're a bit screwed. No such scratches can ever be removed without a total strip and/or recoat. I have no such fear about the long term maintenance or looks of a stainless tone Diashield watch.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

My one day old son tried to steal my SLA017 from me yesterday. Told him it'll be his when I'm dead, nice birth-year watch to inherit


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12503713
> My one day old son tried to steal my SLA017 from me yesterday. Told him it'll be his when I'm dead, nice birth-year watch to inherit


Congrats!

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

walrusmonger said:


> My one day old son tried to steal my SLA017 from me yesterday. Told him it'll be his when I'm dead, nice birth-year watch to inherit


Ya done good, walrus! Congrats on the offspring and the watch...:-!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Congratulations!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Trying a dark brown Liberty with the grey dial, undecided.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12503713
> My one day old son tried to steal my SLA017 from me yesterday. Told him it'll be his when I'm dead, nice birth-year watch to inherit


Congrats. Your son has good taste!!


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

593 arrived with me today. Had to take the plunge with a credit card as I couldn't get a Panerai to sell in time to Buy via watch forums but I'm glad I did. So the watch first and foremost is stunning. I mean really really beautiful looking.

Some folks had said the quality is on par with Grand Seiko and above Rolex and Omega. I own all 3 brands and can say quality isn't close to GS, isn't at Omega Planet Ocean levels, is maybe the same as a Rolex Sub apart from the bracelet.

The watch I don't feel is great value for the quality but is also worth every penny using twisted WIS logic as it's so darned cool. Just like a Patek 5167 is poor value but is also worth every penny 

One thing - the lume is terrific. Took a pic in a lit room and already the lume is going off!

Overall I love this watch. Poor value but worth every penny

Looking at the way the GS Ltd Editions have increased in value I would say these will be a good investment long term









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

walrusmonger said:


> View attachment 12503713


Wow, congratulations! Two new bundles of joy in your life!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> I'll go further (even though I probably shouldn't, because I don't really know) and say that these watches can be spot refinished for simple scratches... That's to say that unlike a black coating, it isn't necessary to strip the entire coating off the watch just to touch up one area, because color matching isn't a major issue. Diashield coating seems to either be clear, or virtually the same color as stainless steel. I don't buy average black coated watches for this reason... Once the stainless steel gets exposed from under the black coating, it's ugly and you're a bit screwed. No such scratches can ever be removed without a total strip and/or recoat. I have no such fear about the long term maintenance or looks of a stainless tone Diashield watch.


Nah my friend, Diashield coating is actually one shade of color darker than the underlying material. I had a go at refinishing a SBDX017 MM300 which belongs to a colleague of mine and hat to basically match the finish across the whole 'panel' of the surface. So no spot re-finishing, it's possible but will be unsightly as you'll expose the liter colored metal underneath which won't sync with the rest of the finish unless you for example re-finish the whole side of the panel you're doing this on, up until the corner or break-lines.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

babola said:


> Nah my friend, Diashield coating is actually one shade of color darker than the underlying material. I had a go at refinishing a SBDX017 MM300 which belongs to a colleague of mine and hat to basically match the finish across the whole 'panel' of the surface. So no spot re-finishing, it's possible but will be unsightly as you'll expose the liter colored metal underneath which won't sync with the rest of the finish unless you for example re-finish the whole side of the panel you're doing this on, up until the corner or break-lines.


Thanks, that's interesting and disappointing. I would have thought you'd need to look quite closely to definitively and noticeably see a color difference. Seems better off without the coating, though still doesn't seem like a very big deal to me. For now I'll still enjoy the extra scratch resistance and protection, and assume that the watch will be long beautiful and still able to be refinished (even if the coating needs to be stripped) if ever needed at some point in the distant future.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Not the best of comparisons in my eyes...I was given the Jeep in the USA by a hire company and had to return it cos they are not built for the roads there.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Well, I cracked and will have one here soon enough. I just hope I fall in love at first sight.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

electorn said:


> Well, I cracked and will have one here soon enough. I just hope I fall in love at first sight.


It one of the best first impressions I've ever had looking at a watch so I hope it is the same for you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats to our new owners, so far (5 weeks) the SLA017 has made the rest of my watches invisible. :think:


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I was wondering if the SLA017 is selling for under MSRP outside of the USA? If so, are people purchasing them from the USA where the Retail price was less and into their country?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF everyone :-!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Some in the UK purchased from USA but I have yet to see what they actually paid all up. It's OK stating what you paid for the watch but there's Import Duty (4%), VAT (20%) and courier handling (£8 to £15) to be added.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> Some in the UK purchased from USA but I have yet to see what they actually paid all up. It's OK stating what you paid for the watch but there's Import Duty (4%), VAT (20%) and courier handling (£8 to £15) to be added.


That's if you play it 'safe' and according to law and regulations.









I however happen to know one or two crafty WUS members from the UK who bought and imported these BNIB and paid close or same to US retail...I ain't telling though. Everyone's different.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have bought a used one, no stickers - which is not a problem, I am going to wear it - for £3150

Happy with that to be honest and near enough what you paid DonJ


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

babola said:


> That's if you play it 'safe' and according to law and regulations.
> 
> I however happen to know one or two crafty WUS members from the UK who bought and imported these BNIB and paid close or same to US retail...I ain't telling though. Everyone's different.


That's why I played safe, the risk of 'losing' a £3000+ watch, with an import value stated as $1500 or less was a no brainer for me.

£3150 is a good price and must be in good conn still so yes...enjoy and wear.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> That's why I played safe, the risk of 'losing' a £3000+ watch, with an import value stated as $1500 or less was a no brainer for me.
> 
> £3150 is a good price and must be in good conn still so yes...enjoy and wear.


There are other "ways". Depending on how stringent and overzealous the customs officials in your country are. In mine, the're lax. But I agree, for the peace of mind best play it to the regs.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey anybody else notice this bezel is actually a 120 click? Listen very closely between minute marks, there's a subtle almost hidden intermediate click at halfway, after which the bezel will also not turn back.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> Hey anybody else notice this bezel is actually a 120 click? ...


'mazing isn't it?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Hey anybody else notice this bezel is actually a 120 click? Listen very closely between minute marks, there's a subtle almost hidden intermediate click at halfway, after which the bezel will also not turn back.


I must be missing something here aren't most dive watches 120 click bezels?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I must be missing something here aren't most dive watches 120 click bezels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You need to read his sentence once again...


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

mine with Omega OEM Nato


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I must be missing something here aren't most dive watches 120 click bezels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think most are, but also many are only 60 click bezels. I haven't owned a lot of divers, but it's usually been obvious (by feel and sound) whether mine were 120 clickers or 60 clickers. Longines Hydroconquest 120 click, Jeanrichard Aquascope 120, IWC Aquatimer 60 click, but this one on casual inspection feels and sounds to be a 60 clicker but actually is and functions as a 120. Just a subtle thing new to me, personally!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> I think most are, but also many are only 60 click bezels. I haven't owned a lot of divers, but it's usually been obvious (by feel and sound) whether mine were 120 clickers or 60 clickers. Longines Hydroconquest 120 click, Jeanrichard Aquascope 120, IWC Aquatimer 60 click, but this one on casual inspection feels and sounds to be a 60 clicker but actually is and functions as a 120. Just a subtle thing new to me, personally!




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

So day 5 of ownership and the watch has really grown on me. I mean, it's just so darned cool! I had a flurry of inbounds this week (SLA017, Evant Tropic Diver, Rolex Explorer, PAM 183) as I was rebuilding my collection but the Seiko has hogged my wrist and the others aren't getting a look in lol.

Love this watch 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Tried a more formal (?) look for Sunday ...,


----------



## dongster81 (Aug 12, 2016)

Still loving mine...









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## foto_oli (Sep 18, 2017)

Great watch!
Also in Austria.

VLG
Oliver


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

foto_oli said:


> Great watch!
> Also in Austria.
> 
> VLG
> Oliver


Great macro hit on the bezel 50 and dial text!


----------



## foto_oli (Sep 18, 2017)

bluedialer said:


> Great macro hit on the bezel 50 and dial text!


THX
Oliver


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Another flipper on the bay at £4k+ and an early number.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Trying Miltat Super Oyster from Strapcode today. I like it, better than the original. Similar quality, maybe a bit better. Obviously, no fitted end link.... But advantages are that the bulk of the watch isnt increased as much on this bracelet, easier install and removal, no contact and scratching on the polished surface between the lugs.
I really feel fitted end links are completely unnecessary on this case, with that straight edge between the lugs.

























This particular clasp (there are several clasp options) is a bit bulky like the original bracelet's, has some sharp edges but nothing that really troubles me, and has a cool ratchetting extension. It can of course be removed and replaced with some other 20mm clasp.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

The bracelet looks great on the watch. 

But my experience with Strapcode's ratcheting extension isn't great.


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

Just curious, has anyone tried swapping the end links of the SLA017 to the SBGX059/61/63 bracelet? i've put them side by side before, and they look compatible. I dont own the GS so ive never tried...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

slow_mo said:


> The bracelet looks great on the watch.
> 
> But my experience with Strapcode's ratcheting extension isn't great.


Oh? Did the pieces wear and warp on you or something? I just had to try this clasp and extension. While I like it, to me over all the clasp is too large and chunky. Easy enough to find another clasp to swap out.

Do have to say again, as a small wrist guy I really dig how not having stiff fitted end links helps preserve the more compact lug to lug wearability of this watch.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

bluedialer said:


> Trying Miltat Super Oyster from Strapcode today. I like it, better than the original. Similar quality, maybe a bit better. Obviously, no fitted end link.... But advantages are that the bulk of the watch isnt increased as much on this bracelet, easier install and removal, no contact and scratching on the polished surface between the lugs.
> I really feel fitted end links are completely unnecessary on this case, with that straight edge between the lugs.


Looks great! 
I think non-fitted end links suits the watch and gives a more vintage vibe just like the bracelet on the Tudor Ranger.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> no contact and scratching on the polished surface between the lugs.


Simple laws of physics force me to believe that could be just wishful thinking.
Anyway, wear it and post a pic of the inner lugs here after a month or two, I'd be genuinely interested to see how they look like.

Cheers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> Trying Miltat Super Oyster from Strapcode today.


I like it. Is that a 19mm super oyster? Or does their 20mm fit?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

They do have a 19mm. I was checking them out on eBay, but I think I still like the rubber strap too much to get an extra bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes it's 19mm and fits great. But it's really that the end link 19mm and the rest of the bracelet is 20mm. Practically unnoticeable.

WARNING for anyone looking at strapcode mesh for this watch: The mesh is the same way, 19mm where the spring bar goes, but the rest of the bracelet way too immediately turns to 20mm. The bracelet then gets stuck up on the lugs so it's pretty unusable for this watch.
Luckily, it looks nice on one if my other watches.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

babola said:


> Simple laws of physics force me to believe that could be just wishful thinking.
> Anyway, wear it and post a pic of the inner lugs here after a month or two, I'd be genuinely interested to see how they look like.
> 
> Cheers.


I'm not sure I follow you... The only way the bracelet is able to contact that polished span between the lugs is if I allow it to swing all the way backward and up toward the bezel, which doesn't happen during normal wearing or reasonably careful handling off the wrist. Of course if you mean the actual inner surface of the lugs directly around the spring bar hole, sure that will probably get swivel marks which are pretty out of sight and don't matter to me. Same thing I suppose for most watches that come on a mesh bracelet.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bluedialer said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Simple laws of physics force me to believe that could be just wishful thinking.
> ...


Yes, you got what I meant.

The swivel marks will be marginally visible once you swap the bracelet for the strap at some point. It may not bother you at all but I guess it would some other sla017 owners.

All good, enjoy the watch.

Cheers.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey, these watches gotta get used, right? 

Most bands are thick enough around the bars to cover marks left around the holes by a free swing bracelet. But yes it's something for the individual owner to consider. All good to me if I keep the bracelet from swiveling too far upward too often.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I never realized I was supposed to worry about scratches on the inside of the lugs. Crud I may have to take off even the rubber strap and just let the watch sit there. Because even the rubber will have some coefficient of friction that over time could create an abrasion on the steel. Remember the Grand Canyon was created by just a simple flowing of water over millennia. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Agreed, every time I noticed a new scratch or ding I’ll just remind myself it’s a beautiful wabi in the making.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

still on Uncleseiko waffle strap. think these gotta look best in waffles, slap a icecream on top too


----------



## foto_oli (Sep 18, 2017)

I like the Watchgeko Tropic.

Greetings

Oliver


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope mine will arrive in the next few days, I want to be able to join this club. Miltat bracelet is on the way and I have a 19mm Tropic ready to go, along with an Uncleseiko waffle. It will keep be busy for a while!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yet another pile being offered from Germany on ebay. It's the 3rd time around and no sales yet according to feedback.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

has anyone considered black mesh for this guy?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


> has anyone considered black mesh for this guy?


I'm not even a mesh guy but have to admit it looks very good.

Not My Picture, can't remember where I found it and hope the original poster doesn't mind.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I believe the above is strapcode. And I agree it looks pretty nice and stylish, though you can see how it's getting hung up on the lugs a bit. It's not a completely smooth fit... Too much abrasion for me on that front. If anyone knows a good quality true 19mm mesh, do share.... I'm settling for 18mm Staib right now, just waiting on my spring bars.

Edit: In fact, I just happened upon this blog entry from them yesterday 
https://strapcode.wordpress.com/201...mited-edition-re-creation-of-the-seiko-62mas/


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

impalass said:


> I'm not even a mesh guy but have to admit it looks very good.
> 
> Not My Picture, can't remember where I found it and hope the original poster doesn't mind.
> 
> View attachment 12523963


I'm sorry but I don't think that works at all.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impalass said:


> I'm not even a mesh guy but have to admit it looks very good.
> 
> Not My Picture, can't remember where I found it and hope the original poster doesn't mind.
> 
> View attachment 12523963


I'm sorry but that looks horrible on the SLA017. But its your wrist not mine.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not a fan of mesh on this watch, it's a little too heavy for such a refined case.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

tough crowd! 
I was thinking of breaking up that stainless unity look, with something that I heard is uber comfortable when sized properly.
have to say the 2nd link seems to be digging into the lugs based on the photos... thanks for all opinions.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

It's not for me.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Haven't been posting wrist shots recently.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Haven't been posting wrist shots recently.


I find the dial of the SLA017 extremely difficult to capture in photo without getting a reflection of some sort, at any angle.

This is one of the best shot of the beautiful dial I have seen so far.

Please keep coming !


----------



## foto_oli (Sep 18, 2017)

I know what you mean.
Ray of lights, ...

LG

Oliver


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Actually, that's just a reflection i.e. glare off the domed crystal. The dial doesn't complicate photographing the SLA017. The culprit is the domed crystal.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

These both arrived yesterday. Put the SLA on a Tropic and really like the look. Both of these watches are things of beauty.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats electorn, those are two fine watches, hope you enjoy them for a long time. Nice picture too. :-!


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)

How would you characterize the bezel rotation resistance? Mine spins smoothly, but seems a little looser than I’d like.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine is not loose at all, it has a good amount of resistance. If i turn it under water it is very loose.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Squeezing a 20mm between 19mm lug width. Deformity of strap near the lugs.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

TGIF!










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

slow_mo said:


> Squeezing a 20mm between 19mm lug width. Deformity of strap near the lugs.


Nice strap. Could you share the maker, model and color.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

bigisland said:


> How would you characterize the bezel rotation resistance? Mine spins smoothly, but seems a little looser than I'd like.


Mines a touch looser than I'd like too. Judging from my MM300 it will tighten up a bit over time.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Redbaronace said:


> Nice strap. Could you share the maker, model and color.


Blushark, Kwik Change, Gray, 20mm. I took out the quick change spring bar and replace with Seiko fat spring bar.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Hello folks, serial number 1817 checking in! (Traded #1643 in...)*

If you saw my post about my first Seiko homage watch, serial number 1643, you may have noticed some alignment issues.

*Member 1643 checking in! *









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Not horrible, but once seen impossible to ignore, and on a US$3400 (plus tax) Limited Edition, collector's item watch, unacceptable. :rodekaart

Fortunately, the nice folks at the Miami Seiko Boutique (Joel, Joe Kirk and Theo) agreed with me and worked very hard to find a solution.

Seiko USA and Seiko Japan said that for now, no repair parts were available. And I wasn't going to let the "Butchers of Mahwah" touch my SLA017 in any case!! ;-)

So a search for a replacement ensued, and (embarrassingly) *a couple of weeks ago*, the new watch arrived, and this weekend I got some pictures taken. :roll:

Very nice. Everything looks well aligned. Bezel, minute ring, applied hour markers, date in window, even the hands look well-centered! ;-) What a nice dial, eh? I love that "moon-burst" gray texture.









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Here is the 1965 style crown. Look how it aligns with the word Seiko lined up with the case!!

(Ha-ha, that's a little joke. You can position the crown when it is unscrewed, so it will be in any position you want when you screw it down! :-d )









Click for *HUGE Image*​
Awww look, it's "Kei" the happy Seiko dolphin, cavorting around my case-back!

Hmmm... 1817. Not a big year... The beginning of the Erie canal. (Kind of a big deal for us in Ohio, but...) First "Showboat" paddle-wheeler launch on the Mississippi. Founding of the New York Stock Exchange. Coffee planted for the first time in Hawaii, on the Kona coast. Mississippi admitted as the 20th of the United States. The Sovereign coin introduced in England. (yawn...)









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*​
I'm sure glad I got to trade in that poorly aligned example! If you get an offer to buy serial number 1643, I would think twice! :think:

- Thomas


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Hello folks, serial number 1817 checking in! (Traded #1643 in...)*
> 
> - Thomas


Great close up shots!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Brought my Japanese watch for some Japanese food yesterday!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q: What or where is that Japanese word just above the whale. It does not appear in the preceding picture and is not on the actual case back.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

The case back sticker


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toshk said:


> The case back sticker


The sticker is on the previous picture and its not showing up on it.

My caseback sticker also,


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Q: What or where is that Japanese word just above the whale. It does not appear in the preceding picture and is not on the actual case back.


Who knows where it came from but it (the photo) makes a great desktop background anyway!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> *Hello folks, serial number 1817 checking in! (Traded #1643 in...)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just in case anyone wonders what that word means.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

It's Chinese....celebrate. So what's it doing on the SLA. Or has it been morphed there by the op.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



DonJ53 said:


> Q: What or where is that Japanese word just above the whale. It does not appear in the preceding picture and is not on the actual case back.










Click for *Big Image*​
Hi Don,

I was trying to be cute, not confusing. My quick Googling told me that is the kanji character for the Japanese name "Kei" (pronounced "kay") which means "Happy". :-!

That is the name I have given the dolphin cavorting around on the case-back. :-d I read that the "Kei" form can be a male name, or a female name as a contraction of "Keiko".

I am no Japanese expert, I just Googled around for a while! :think:

- Thomas

P.S. Just because I *really* liked it, and to drag it one page forward, here is DonJ53's picture of Kei on his case-back! 








​


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

So you morphed it onto the picture which clears up a few incorrect thoughts but it looks more like kanji for Love.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



DonJ53 said:


> So you morphed it onto the picture which clears up a few incorrect thoughts but it looks more like kanji for Love.


Yup, I photoshopped in there. I figured not seeing it in the previous image, and my text about deciding to name the dolphin "Happy", would signal that, as you noticed. :-!

And my brief research indicated that like most Kanji characters there can be many different meanings for the pictograph, depending on context. In this case as a given name. :think:

Also, I agree with 'electorn', it does make a dandy desktop background! :-d I hadn't thought about it, but I have to agree! (And since you said "desktop background" instead of wallpaper I presume you are using a Mac! |> )

*2017_Seiko_SLA017_Kei_the_Dolphin_2560x1440*​
- Thomas


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Finally got my 19x1.78 1.1 tip spring bars (damn it takes a long time from Australia!), so been doing the Staib mesh for a couple days.

Clearly due to it being an 18mm bracelet, there's an unattractive gap and play of about 1.5mm. But in general wear (the big picture) it's perfectly usable and looks pretty good.

I wouldn't say it's my favorite look, but it's a fine option to have to play with and further enjoy this piece. The construction and build quality of these bracelets is very good, very quality, really good... Only that the removable links use split end friction pins. Quality of finishing leaves a bit to be desired, but perhaps the polished version would better impress. I love the clasp brushed, but the mesh itself MIGHT look better polished; hard to say for sure.

Verdict: I like it and personally will continue to use and enjoy this combo at times. I'd be interested in polished mesh of this quality instead, which Staib does make (but do not plan to invest in).
However, I cannot recommend it on the whole based solely on the gap left by the 18mm bracelet between the 19mm lugs. Again, in general use it isn't that noticeable, but as the wearer you probably will notice it more than you'd like.

























Again, impressed with the over all build quality, and the clasp (different options are available) - attractive, good unique engagement system, quality milled construction with a nice little divers extension, and very sleek low profile.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I wonder if you could get a couple of tiny 'O' rings to take up the slack on the mesh bracelet. I think that looks a really nice combination.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

electorn said:


> I wonder if you could get a couple of tiny 'O' rings to take up the slack on the mesh bracelet. I think that looks a really nice combination.


That's definitely an idea I had in my head. Problem is they would need to be no thicker than 1mm (or more like 0.75mm) and fit snuggly around a 1-1.5mm diameter. I don't know how to go about looking for tiny O-rings with these specifics. Do those specifications match with standard crown stem O-rings?

Edit: Hmm, actually Esslinger's got some that might just fit the bill... Thanks for getting me thinking again!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

bluedialer said:


> That's definitely an idea I had in my head. Problem is they would need to be no thicker than 1mm (or more like 0.75mm) and fit snuggly around a 1-1.5mm diameter. I don't know how to go about looking for tiny O-rings with these specifics. Do those specifications match with standard crown stem O-rings?
> 
> Edit: Hmm, actually Esslinger's got some that might just fit the bill... Thanks for getting me thinking again!


I have a few if you'd like to try them. They're clear, but they do fill the gap and keep the bracelet from moving around.









Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the thought, jswing. I like the flattened shape of those though... Kind of like washers. That's what id really like, mini steel washers!

What did you use them for btw... This watch, or something else?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

bluedialer said:


> Thanks for the thought, jswing. I like the flattened shape of those though... Kind of like washers. That's what id really like, mini steel washers!
> 
> What did you use them for btw... This watch, or something else?


S/S would be ideal. I used them for a 20mm strap in 21mm lugs and it did the trick. They weren't noticeable and they did prevent the strap from sliding side to side.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)

I picked up this Tropic strap for my SLA. It is perfection! The size is long, but fit my 7.5" wrist well. He has a couple left.

AUTHENTIC NOS 19 MM SWISS TROPIC PERFORATED DIVE STRAP (LONG SIZE) #5599 | eBay


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

jswing said:


> I have a few if you'd like to try them. They're clear, but they do fill the gap and keep the bracelet from moving around.
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Were those O rings easy to source? I think I need some of those for standby use!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A little overcast this morning









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice shot. More please !


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very beautiful watch. Nice photo


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lawrence3434 said:


> Very beautiful watch. Nice photo





KoolKat said:


> Nice shot. More please !


Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I have spent the past three months loving this watch, even wearing it when my son was born, but I am going to put it up for sale for someone that doesn't have all the expenses of a newborn to deal with. I am going to miss it!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here it is next to another grail









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Finally tried the bracelet. It's ok, better than most Seiko bracelets, but definitely not my favorite option for this watch. The clasp is very bulky, and the end links seem like they're made for a different watch. Still, it's my only current watch with an OEM bracelet option, so it'll be good for when I really feel like wearing a bracelet.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Got the waffle from Uncle Seiko & the vintage-styled tropic from eBay. So far loving the tropic more than waffle due to the softer rubber of the tropic. IMO, one gotta to get either one of these strap style to complete the vintage look. Cheers. 









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

1860/2000 checking in. I tried a bunch of straps, and the stock silicone strap is the most comfortable one.

Uncle Seiko waffle strap was too stiff for my taste. Watchgecko tropic strap would have been perfect if it was 19mm. That's why I have ordered 19mm tropic strap from ebay to give it a try.

Otherwise, it is a gorgeous watch, and I really love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

So is this that US$90 "authentic Swiss tropic" strap? :-s I love it, but it's so expensive! :-|

I know, "Thomas, your watch costs US$3700, and you are kvetching about 90 dollars???" :-d

- Thomas


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)




----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)

Really like how that looks on tropic. Uncle Seiko is supposed to be releasing a tropic strap as well shortly, I might wait for that.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Been wanting to try it on some textile, so it went on Kevlar last night. Nice common strap by Hadley Roma. Kevlar with Lorica lining, all water resistant, good quality.

While it basically looks nice though, I have to say that wearing it, for me, this strap felt kinda boring. Also, the second (sliding) keeper has a bit of rough edging that was abrading my wrist a bit.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

This watch sings on textured rubber. I miss mine already, going to regret this more than when I sold my sbdx012.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> So is this that US$90 "authentic Swiss tropic" strap? :-s I love it, but it's so expensive! :-|
> 
> I know, "Thomas, your watch costs US$3700, and you are kvetching about 90 dollars???" :-d
> 
> - Thomas


Not a fan of this watch but the watch and this strap goes Really Well!! Good choice..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Hirsch Robby? Looks pretty nice. I'm really meaning to try an Ayrton. But I need to settle down and enjoy what I have... For a little bit...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I got the mini O ring gaskets to help with the fit of the 18mm Staib mesh bracelet between the 19mm lugs. They work great, and in a subtle way even kind of add to the "tool" aspect of the watch. It's nice how the spring bar tube is now perfectly cushioned between the lugs, so there isn't any metal on metal friction.

This actually now makes it my favorite bracelet option for this watch, even though admittedly the look doesn't perfectly match the watch head. It makes me consider getting the polished version of the bracelet now, as the "brushed" version comes off a bit too over dulled.

The o rings im using are 0.7mm thick with 1.55mm inner diameter (2.95mm outer). On 1.78mm spring bars, the inner diameter of the o rings could stand to be a little Smaller to decrease movement around the spring bar ends, but it's quite fine, and 0.7 mm thickness with ~3.0 mm outer diameter is about perfect. Some quick pics


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

jr81 said:


> Hey, hoping I can ask a favor from some fellow owners here. At markers 55 and 26, or within that vicinity, anyone else experiencing the bezel skipping a tooth when the bezel is turned in the clockwise direction? Would really appreciate it if this could be tested out on other watches.
> 
> My suspicion is that this is where the click springs are fixed to the case being that the markers are directly opposite each other. Long story short, I noticed this issue on my watch because the center pip is only centered between clicks and I figured something was up with the click spring. Seiko has looked over the watch and is now telling me that the skipping issue and misalignment is within tolerance! Yes, these are more than acceptable tolerances on a $3,400 watch. Beyond ridiculous and embarrassing if they feel this acceptable at this price point. Just wanted to know if anyone else was noticing similar issues.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


As per Toshk and yourself, I have this issue. Mine does it in multiple positions. Skips back 1 click, very annoying. I think I will send mine in for a check over.


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

ThomasH said:


> So is this that US$90 "authentic Swiss tropic" strap? :-s I love it, but it's so expensive! :-|
> 
> I know, "Thomas, your watch costs US$3700, and you are kvetching about 90 dollars???" :-d
> 
> - Thomas


Nah, it is one of those cheaper vintage-tropic style rubber strap. I got a two pair for 49.90usd. 
Even though it may not be the one with cleanest edges & clearest pattern. I think it is the minor irregularities that add to vintage feel of the strap IMO.
The rubber is soft too, so I love it.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Kian said:


> Nah, it is one of those cheaper vintage-tropic style rubber strap. I got a two pair for 49.90usd.
> Even though it may not be the one with cleanest edges & clearest pattern. I think it is the minor irregularities that add to vintage feel of the strap IMO.
> The rubber is soft too, so I love it.


Thanks. Link please?

Is this the the omnipresent silicone Tropic strap?

Cheers!


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

You may search seller Squinky on eBay. The price has increased to 59.90 + shipping for 2 pairs. 

No, it is not silicone strap. I think it is made by FLEXON in HK as the buckle is stamped with Flexon Hong Kong S. Steel.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

electorn said:


> As per Toshk and yourself, I have this issue. Mine does it in multiple positions. Skips back 1 click, very annoying. I think I will send mine in for a check over.


I actually received a replacement watch and like yours, it has the same problem but in multiple positions, most notably to the left of the 12 o clock marker. Waited basically two months to get a watch that was even worse than the original in regards to the skipping issue. What serial # is your watch if you don't mind me asking? Both of my watches were 18XX serial #'s.

After receiving the second watch, I basically gave up. Didn't even bother notifying the AD of the skipping issue. The replacement watch at least centers properly and I'm trying to not let it ruin what is otherwise a really great piece. The fix is honestly just a matter of popping off the bezel and adjusting the click spring upwards so that it catches the bezel teeth better. Problem is, Seiko won't work on it and I really don't feel like risking marring up the watch to get the bezel off.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Squeezed a 20mm between the 19mm lugs


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hope you all are enjoying this beauty as much as I am. Happy Wednesday!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 12556839
> 
> 
> Hope you all are enjoying this beauty as much as I am. Happy Wednesday!


Oh yeah!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF ;-)


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

May I ask how tight do you SLA017 owners screw in the crown? I do feel a little tentative when tightening it. Cheers!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just nipped up...no plier grip.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TIMEZ0NE said:


> May I ask how tight do you SLA017 owners screw in the crown? I do feel a little tentative when tightening it. Cheers!


Gently screw it down until it stops. Some crowns are squishy as the gasket compresses, Not this one, it hits a hard stop at 2.5 half turns.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Beautiful watch. want one


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow


----------



## Golden Fleece (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea why Seiko decided to print the 'SEIKO' on the dial instead of it being applied as on the original version? It couldn't have saved much manufacturing cost - especially for a Ltd edition and therefore doesn't make any sense to me. Apart from that, it's a perfect diver to my eyes and I'll probably buy one soon. In Europe there are still quite a few unsold ones floating around (which surprised me).

Anyone have any issues with reliability or time-keeping?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Golden Fleece said:


> Does anyone have any idea why Seiko decided to print the 'SEIKO' on the dial instead of it being applied as on the original version? It couldn't have saved much manufacturing cost - especially for a Ltd edition and therefore doesn't make any sense to me. Apart from that, it's a perfect diver to my eyes and I'll probably buy one soon. In Europe there are still quite a few unsold ones floating around (which surprised me).
> 
> Anyone have any issues with reliability or time-keeping?


It runs a little fast, which I prefer to being a little slow when this new. The logo is about the only issue, well, maybe the bezel could have been robuster, ceramic, whatever. And the lug width an even 20mm, no biggie, Really nitpicking. The movement is wonderful, almost justifying the high cost.

Probably will never install this bracelet to avoid scratching surface between the lugs. And there are plenty of alternatives.


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

No Regret!


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

Good morning!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Two month anniversary and I still can't part with her for more than a couple of hours. Running a consistent +5 spd and I haven't even thought of putting the bracelet on, this watch was meant for straps imho.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Golden Fleece said:


> Does anyone have any idea why Seiko decided to print the 'SEIKO' on the dial instead of it being applied as on the original version? It couldn't have saved much manufacturing cost - especially for a Ltd edition and therefore doesn't make any sense to me. Apart from that, it's a perfect diver to my eyes and I'll probably buy one soon. In Europe there are still quite a few unsold ones floating around (which surprised me).
> 
> Anyone have any issues with reliability or time-keeping?


Seiko - I am not bothered.

Mine's running at +8 s/d which is good. On Monday I undo and fully pull out crown for 30 seconds, push in do up until next Monday.

One on ebay just sold offer of £2700.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

It looks like people are trying to off load them if they are selling at that price. Mine is staying firmly in my collection, I love this watch, in fact it hasn't been off my wrist since I got it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Love the SLA017


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

That's a lovely photo slo_mo, here is mine out in the Cotswolds - far away from the sea!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Unfortunately mine is still running +13 to +15 a day.......very consistent.....but still much faster than i would like. I may call the dealer and see if regulation is an option. But i hate to part with it for any time. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Unfortunately mine is still running +13 to +15 a day.......very consistent.....but still much faster than i would like. I may call the dealer and see if regulation is an option. But i hate to part with it for any time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Check your warranty book. I think regulation is permitted under warranty but its close to the spec -10/+15. Maybe say its +16.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I dare say I have a great, deep collection. But I just keep on wearing this one out.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I still can't take this baby off my wrist !


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

With a little patience this 20mm Staib mesh does fit and look decent on the 017.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TIMEZ0NE said:


> With a little patience this 20mm Staib mesh does fit and look decent on the 017.


No one wears the SLA on leather?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Did someone say leather ?


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



impalass said:


> Did someone say leather ?


You are a sick, sick man! 

Diver = Water :-! Leather = NOT Water :rodekaart

Diver on Leather? o| No, no, no! ;-)

Okay, just kidding, I wear many of my "divers" on leather, but I tell myself they are "pilot" watches, so it's okay! :-d

I really like the one with the holes in it! |>

- Thomas


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impalass said:


> View attachment 12570815
> 
> 
> Did someone say leather ?
> ...


Thx! #2 and #3 look great

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Thomas, the one with the holes is the previous style Hirsch Rally.


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)

I've been waiting to join this exclusive club. #1280 says hello!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks VWG, 

#2 is an old 20mm Kain Heritage that started off as a light grey/green and darkened to a lead colour over the years, #3 is a 22mm Italian calf with a buffalo texture finish notched down to 18mm. I used to wear it with a SNK809, my daughter now wears it with a nato.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

TIMEZ0NE said:


> With a little patience this 20mm Staib mesh does fit and look decent on the 017.


Nice, by "patience" do you mean sanding/grinding down?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

New Hirsch Liberty in black, out of all my 20mm leather straps the Hirsch are the only ones that don't pinch or bunch in the 19mm lugs. I find the 120mm/80mm size to be a perfect fit for my flat top 7" wrist.
Some other brands in 120mm/80mm arrive in the correct length but the holes are off leading to too short of a strap tongue.


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> Nice, by "patience" do you mean sanding/grinding down?


PRECISELY..! Grinding down and polishing off 1mm German's hard steel was enduring but fun


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is the OEM rubber strap 19mm at the lugs and 16 at the buckle? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the OEM rubber strap 19mm at the lugs and 16 at the buckle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No, within 25mm of the lugs it reduces from 19mm to 18mm where it remains for the rest of its length.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay thank you. I wanted to order a custom leather strap fit it wanted to keep a similar wrist feel. I cant find my rubber strap for some reason. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

After looking at these recent photos, I'm going to wear mine today.

Past 2 weeks its been 100% MM300 getting all the wrist time. Somehow, with that watch it seems more durable worn on the Crafterblue strap. 

Possibly, its just knowing that it cost less and I'm more apt to getting it nicked up as an everyday wear watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Redbaronace said:


> After looking at these recent photos, I'm going to wear mine today.
> 
> Past 2 weeks its been 100% MM300 getting all the wrist time. Somehow, with that watch it seems more durable worn on the Crafterblue strap.
> 
> Possibly, its just knowing that it cost less and I'm more apt to getting it nicked up as an everyday wear watch.


I think we all fall into that mindset, I know I do. The Submariner I have listed didn't get worn much at all during the three months I owned it. I know it's durable as can be, but I always seemed to reach for the less expensive pieces. I envy those who wear expensive watches without worry.

All that said, I think you're safe wearing "one"of your 017's. ;-)


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

After spending months buying this that and the other diver's I am now selling everything and just keeping the SLA...and wearing IT. Even my MM300 is now with a new carer.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> After spending months buying this that and the other diver's I am now selling everything and just keeping the SLA...and wearing IT. Even my MM300 is now with a new carer.


Congrats!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DonJ53 said:


> After spending months buying this that and the other diver's I am now selling everything and just keeping the SLA...and wearing IT. Even my MM300 is now with a new carer.


Congrats on your decision Don, it's only been 2 months and 5 days of SLA017 infatuation for me and I feel the same way but hesitate to sell my little band of Seiko's (yet).


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Tropic rally, what do you guys think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Saw an SLA017 yesterday. While the watch is gorgeous, nice polishing and authentic vintage look both the waffle strap and the metal strap are terrible. Very cheap looking. For a $5000 watch it's pretty embarrassing. My SKX has better integration of the band and lug shape than SLA017. Also the watch is too thick to make it a truly "one watch" buy because it doesn't wear well with suits. Such a shame. Fix the straps, a little thinner, charge $2000 and Seiko would own the diver market.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't understand where some people are getting the prices they quote for the SLA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

officially it was about $3400USD retail worldwide, but due to the limited stock, some current new dealer prices are $3500-$6000. used between $3200-$5000 from what I've seen when I was thinking of buying one.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

tentimestwenty said:


> Saw an SLA017 yesterday. While the watch is gorgeous, nice polishing and authentic vintage look both the waffle strap and the metal strap are terrible. Very cheap looking. For a $5000 watch it's pretty embarrassing. My SKX has better integration of the band and lug shape than SLA017. Also the watch is too thick to make it a truly "one watch" buy because it doesn't wear well with suits. Such a shame. Fix the straps, a little thinner, charge $2000 and Seiko would own the diver market.


Yet more waffle from a non owner. The waffle strap is one of the most comfortable around. Why some say it cannot be worn with a suit amazes me...when it can. Buy one and wear it a while and you will cease waffling on.


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> Yet more waffle from a non owner. The waffle strap is one of the most comfortable around. Why some say it cannot be worn with a suit amazes me...when it can. Buy one and wear it a while and you will cease waffling on.


There are only 2000 Limited pieces and million negative complains all over the places from non-owners whom probably have never seen one in the flesh. As for me this particular watch is Made and Built for me... PERIOD.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Yet more waffle from a non owner. The waffle strap is one of the most comfortable around. Why some say it cannot be worn with a suit amazes me...when it can. Buy one and wear it a while and you will cease waffling on.


To be fair DonJ53, I was of the same opinion until I bit the bullet, bought one and wore it a few days. I like the fact its an unsung hero, apart from us in the know!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I do sort of have to agree on the included strap and especially bracelet. They're ok, but flawed enough to want to switch out to after market stuff. Which for me, is one of the things that have made this watch extra fun and endearing... Putting it on different things. Shame about it being 19mm lugs though.

The watch head itself is just wonderful. The geometry, the polish, the crystal and everything under it. If I would have liked one addition, it would have been to have the bezel be sapphire or ceramic. The watch is not thick. It's really around a 13mm diver's watch. 1mm (to make 14mm) is due to the crystal, which truly doesn't factor the same. This thing sits so well on the wrist.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

I could wait until I have it but I am 'chuffed'. Next week I'll be joining the SLA017 member club.
Ordered yesterday after visiting this German Seiko dealer for the first time. Very kind and helpful gentleman.
I was there to see a SBGA029 he has in stock.
When I mentioned I'd like to find the SLA017 with the Prospex case and U-boat he told me he sold 3 sets but thought he could get one more.
Just got his email in confirming. Woohoo !
Plenty of watches available without the case and u-boat but wanted the full (German) monty


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

DVR said:


> I could wait until I have it but I am 'chuffed'. Next week I'll be joining the SLA017 member club.
> Ordered yesterday after visiting this German Seiko dealer for the first time. Very kind and helpful gentleman.
> I was there to see a SBGA029 he has in stock.
> When I mentioned I'd like to find the SLA017 with the Prospex case and U-boat he told me he sold 3 sets but thought he could get one more.
> ...


Can you post some photos of the german kit when it arrives. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Will do ! Going to open a new intro topic for it. The watch (and kit) deserves it


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am a bracelet guy, never know that this waffle is so comfortable after soaking it into a cup of hot water to curl the strap to wrap around my small 6.5 in nicely. Thanks to wjean for the strap and his advice.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wjean is a great strap, but had this 20mm Robby in my stash of straps and could not resist trying it on. It has not left the SLA lugs yet:


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Are the fat Seiko springs bars an easy fit in the Robby ? Like the look.
Have the Ayrton on one of my other watches and was thinking going that route too for my incoming SLA017.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Back on bracelet.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got back from my dealer with this :


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

^You dawg, you!!! :-!b-) Looking forward to seeing the remainder of the contents too 

TGIF everyone :-!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Did someone mention a German set? This is what every SLA should have come with..


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

You know, not all German Seiko dealers got the German kit. Only dealers without an online sales platform. Selling online = no case and u-boat.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

DVR said:


> Are the fat Seiko springs bars an easy fit in the Robby ? Like the look.
> Have the Ayrton on one of my other watches and was thinking going that route too for my incoming SLA017.


I just got an Ayrton and trying it out... Will post pics. Nice strap, looks good, but a bit thick just like Robby I suppose, and quite tight squeeze between these 19mm lugs. Worst part though, the 2nd keeper loop is QUITE tight, quite annoying to put on and will contribute to premature wear... Is that true of yours?


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought the same at first and was slightly annoyed with that way too tight keeper. But to my surprise it became very easy to operate after a few hours on the wrist. I think it stretched just enough to become comfortable. Now the strap slides in easy and quick. 
Love the whole idea of rubber and leather though. Just ordered the James btw, going for a different look.
https://www.watchobsession.co.uk/co...p-in-gold-brown-0925002070?variant=1270462544

Looking forward to your pictures. Are you using the original spring bars ?


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

I just saw this which really was a surprise..

The indices are stamped, not applied as has been reported since Basel..









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jinfaep said:


> I just saw this which really was a surprise..
> 
> The indices are stamped, not applied as has been reported since Basel..


Never saw them refered to as applied, always as "embossed"

From wornandwound:

"The black dial has 3D embossed hour markers that have a generous amount of lume, and looks nearly identical to the original, as do the steel baton hands."

monochrome-watches.com:

"Then, the dial and the bezel of this Seiko 62Mas Reedition SLA017 are also extremely faithful to the 1965 version: same 3D embossed rectangular indexes (made in the same way as the old version), with large dimensions and a lot of luminous paint for night readability, same straight hands, same date window circled by a metallic ring (to match with the indexes&#8230;"

Professionalwatches.com:

"Kosugi has kept faith with the original, as is attested by the 3D embossed hour markers which stand up in sharp relief and yet are an integral part of the dial itself, the luminous dot at twelve o'clock, the slim profile of the case and the narrow bezel."

Thewatchlounge.com:

"Hours, minutes and small seconds are all displayed centrally, with the luminous, 3D embossed hour markers standing out in sharp relief against the sun-ray brushed grey/black dial to ensure maximum legibility."


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DVR said:


> Are the fat Seiko springs bars an easy fit in the Robby ? Like the look.
> Have the Ayrton on one of my other watches and was thinking going that route too for my incoming SLA017.


Honestly, I cannot swear to using the fat bars, but I think I did.

Also the SLA came with the wjean installed and do not know whether those bars were the Seiko or some other bars from the seller.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

It's not a U Boat per se, it's a submersible. The watch is the important thing, not the box which ends up having to be stored somewhere. So more unwanted junk.

I like stamped...can't become detached with age.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

FYI Topper, a forum sponsor has one in stock. Gorgeous watch like many here can attest, but I’m not feeling it. Someone could be the lucky one to have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, here's mine on the Hirsch Ayrton blue.
I'm using special order 1.78mm which spring bars with the necessary 1.1mm tips. However, some sort of lube on the original fat spring bars would probably make them usable in this strap.

It's a beautiful high quality leather/rubber composite strap made for water exposure. It's like a rubber tropic but with a little more luxury look and feel. It reminds me of the strap for the Jaeger Deep Sea Chronograph - a strap I absolutely love but one I've always questioned the durability and water resistance of. https://professionalwatches.com/upl...ger-LeCoultre-Deep-Sea-Chrono-beach-angle.jpg

Unfortunately, I do feel like the Ayrton is a bit too thick and a little stiff, especially at the spring bar ends. The blue rubber lining is also much brighter than I had expected. It's Hirsch's style but not quite my style; to me it cheapens the look and I think it would look much better if the lining were black. That said, it's the only strap I have with a brighter splash of color, so it's something different in my collection, and all in all doesn't look bad at all. Matter of opinion. It is a cool option to have.

As mentioned in an earlier post, the second keeper loop may be somewhat tight at first, at least. Can be troublesome while putting the watch on, with the extra effort possibly adding to cumulative wear on the strap.

























The blue is a bit too bright in my opinion, but it does match my self-chosen car interior!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

While I'm at it.....

Before I took it for a spin on the Ayrton, I enjoyed on a grey Hirsch Arne for awhile. Another leather/rubber composite strap made to withstand water exposure. We've seen it already shown on the military green version of the Arne, but I wondered why not grey?

I have to say the Arne is built much thinner and feels much more supple and flexible around the wrist compared to Ayrton. It's not as much a struggle to get between the 19mm lugs, and the buckling onto the wrist is smooth and effortless.

Grey and black is a sleek combo and is a unique look for this watch compared to most other options we've seen. In real life action I feel like it works really well with this watch. Another winner!


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the grey one, the black/blue combo not so much on this watch.
In fact all the bright colors on the Ayrton is what made me switch to the James. 

Did you round of the tips of the 1.78mm Aussie bars ? Haven't you scratched the inside of your lugs by changing so much ? My only fear of swapping is making scratches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Have a good weekend









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Diehard lurkers of this thread may remember that in the past I have been quite critical of the value that the SLA017 poses given its cheap bracelet and strap.

Well today I got to handle one at a local AD, and needless to say my assessment of the rubber strap and stainless steel bracelet were spot on. They seriously detract from the true beauty of the SLA017's case. It's 39mm case size is truly perfect and its heft is equally magnificent. The dial is astonishing in all its symmetry and beauty. It is an impressive piece of work. It's a real shame that they released it with such a sub par bracelet and strap. There is no denying that the waffle design is nice looking, but the quality of rubber is horrendous and the buckle it's on is pure crap. Even the buckle on my G-shock is nicer looking. Having said all that there is no denying that the SLA017 watch head is an absolute work of art. Whether it is worth the price is entirely up to each individual to decide. Apparently the European market is undecided given 6 months after release it hasn't sold out yet.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Diehard lurkers of this thread may remember that in the past I have been quite critical of the value that the SLA017 poses given its cheap bracelet and strap.
> 
> Well today I got to handle one at a local AD, and needless to say my assessment of the rubber strap and stainless steel bracelet were spot on. They seriously detract from the true beauty of the SLA017's case. It's 39mm case size is truly perfect and its heft is equally magnificent. The dial is astonishing in all its symmetry and beauty. It is an impressive piece of work. It's a real shame that they released it with such a sub par bracelet and strap. There is no denying that the waffle design is nice looking, but the quality of rubber is horrendous and the buckle it's on is pure crap. Even the buckle on my G-shock is nicer looking. Having said all that there is no denying that the SLA017 watch head is an absolute work of art. Whether it is worth the price is entirely up to each individual to decide. Apparently the European market is undecided given 6 months after release it hasn't sold out yet.


I totally disagree about the rubber (silicone strap) it's the most comfortable I have worn and with a small buckle that is not the normal 'clowns' shoe size. It has to be worn a while to appreciate it.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DonJ53 said:


> I totally disagree about the rubber (silicone strap) it's the most comfortable I have worn and with a small buckle that is not the normal 'clowns' shoe size. It has to be worn a while to appreciate it.


The strap can also be worn loose on those hot humid hazy days and still hold the watch head in place due to it's sticky qualities. I found after several good washes the lint and dust is minimal and I like that it's actually dark grey to match the sunburst dial.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

impalass said:


> The strap can also be worn loose on those hot humid hazy days and still hold the watch head in place due to it's sticky qualities. I found after several good washes the lint and dust is minimal and I like that it's actually dark grey to match the sunburst dial.


:-!:-!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

DVR said:


> I like the grey one, the black/blue combo not so much on this watch.
> In fact all the bright colors on the Ayrton is what made me switch to the James.
> 
> Did you round of the tips of the 1.78mm Aussie bars ? Haven't you scratched the inside of your lugs by changing so much ? My only fear of swapping is making scratches.


No I didn't round them, and yes there is a pattern of marks developing on the back of my lugs. I try to make it minimal, but they'll get marks back there. Don't have the patience to tape up on every change, and I came to accept that the marks are just part of enjoying and using this watch as a "strap monster.". It's mine for good and I honestly tend not to notice the back of the lugs at all. More important is being careful around the lug holes on the case sides... Given one or two micro nicks around those, being a little careless. Not a big deal, but will be if I give too many of them or make any big long scratches.

I personally do NOT recommend getting the shoulderless 19/1.78/1.1 spring bars. The 1.78mm part of the bar is longer and takes extra wiggle (and contact with the back of the lugs) just to fit these in between the lugs. Using 20mm straps makes it even trickier to compress these bars into place. Not good for much switching in and out. Glad I bought the shouldered variety as well.

I love the 2-stepped design of the original fat bars that come with the watch. Wish someone sold a 1.78mm version.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot for that thorough and honest assessment ! Very much appreciated !!
I am rather OCD with my non beater watches and this one falls square in the non beater category for me.
I am going for one strap change, hopefully with the fat bars, and that's it !


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> I totally disagree about the rubber (silicone strap) it's the most comfortable I have worn and with a small buckle that is not the normal 'clowns' shoe size. It has to be worn a while to appreciate it.


You must have never worn an isofrane before.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

T1meout said:


> You must have never worn an isofrane before.


Certainly not on an SLA017 because it has 19mm lugs...perhaps your review should have looked at that aspect. My policy is to fit straps with precise dimensions.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

The only thing I could see as an improvement would have been 20mm lug width. Even as is it’s a fantastic watch.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Certainly not on an SLA017 because it has 19mm lugs...perhaps your review should have looked at that aspect. My policy is to fit straps with precise dimensions.


Your reply can be interpreted as inferring in a general sense given you failed to specify otherwise. I'm perfectly aware of the lug width and the challenges it poses in finding suitable straps. I have pointed out this flaw several times in previous reviews. However in my opinion the quality of rubber used is appalling. It is tough, thicker than a panerai strap and wears like a nato given its length. A strap as thick requires subtleness to compensate. Perhaps Seiko should not attempt to manufacture everything themselves when obviously better quality can be found elsewhere. Outsourcing a bespoke strap from one of the renowned rubber strap manufacturers would have been the smart thing to do in this case.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Your reply can be interpreted as inferring in a general sense given you failed to specify any other details. I'm perfectly aware of the lug width and that it poses a challenge for finding suitable straps. I mentioned this flaw in previous reviews many pages ago. However in my opinion the quality of rubber used is appalling. It is thicker than a panerai strap and wears like a nato given its length. Perhaps Seiko should not attempt to manufacture everything themselves when obviously better quality can be found elsewhere. Outsourcing a bespoke rubber strap would have been the smart thing to do in this case.


I guess it comes down to opinions because i rather like the strap. I've had isofrane, borealis, cuda, bonetto cinturini, SD Tuna rubber, and other quality rubber straps. The Seiko has some drawbacks for sure but so did the others. The seiko strap is comfortable for all day wear which the Iso did not excel at.....for me and my 7.25 wrist. It does collect lint easily though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

As an owner who normally likes wide, thick straps and frequently fit 22mm straps to 20mm lugs, slightly squeezing 20mm onto 19mm lugs is childs play, no sweat and 20mm opens up tons of ideas for rubber, leather and textile straps. As noted, this watch is a strap monster.

Had this 20mm Hirsch Robby on hand and since installing it, nothing else so far has changed my mind:


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I too am using my 20mm straps with this watch. Just started wearing it again this past week which inspired me to order 2 new straps.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I know I have said, and posted, about Tropic straps; I think they work perfectly with the SLA and can be worn 24/7 with no issues at all (for me). It really is with tracking one down. I have been somewhat converted and most of my watches are getting the Tropic treatment.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoppyjr said:


> The only thing I could see as an improvement would have been 20mm lug width. Even as is it's a fantastic watch.


Agreed, when I first saw the watch at a Seiko dealer in The Netherlands the strap felt rather narrow. When I left the AD I started doubting if I really wanted it. The head was gorgeous, on the small side, but very well executed. But that narrow, way too long strap :-(. Had to get used to that idea.

The original watch was 37mm with 19mm lug to lug, proportion wise it would have made sense to go up 1mm when they went to 39.9mm. But alas, they didn't think so.

Seeing all those pictures here with 20mm straps made me forget about this, all in all, minor issue. 
Now I am patiently waiting for my Hirsch James strap to arrive. The OE strap will go unused in the box together with the bracelet.

On a side note, there are still plenty of SLA017 for sale in Germany, with discount. One AD (with web shop so no case) for example has 6. An other still had 2 in stock (with the case) when I called last week. My dealer had none but Seiko Germany had, at that point still stock, so mine came fresh from the importer. I believe 10% of the total production was a little ambitious for the German market.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DVR said:


> On a side note, there are still plenty of SLA017 for sale in Germany, with discount.


I have a WIS friend in Germany who has been looking for one for a while but stated they're all sporting overblown pricing and way above the original US/International retail od ~US$3400, so much so he is now toying with an idea of importing one from Singapore seller who has it close to that.

If you know where to find the SLA017 in Germany with a discount, please PM me, my mate will be beside himself.

Cheers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just found the right strap to order for my SLA










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.









​I like the "look" vwg, very military! :-!

But it does violate the "No Divers On Leather" rule! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Good find VWG and olive really works well with the dial in my bias opinion, may have to get the B&R too.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

babola said:


> I have a WIS friend in Germany who has been looking for one for a while but stated they're all sporting overblown pricing and way above the original US/International retail od ~US$3400, so much so he is now toying with an idea of importing one from Singapore seller who has it close to that.
> 
> If you know where to find the SLA017 in Germany with a discount, please PM me, my mate will be beside himself.
> 
> Cheers.


PM sent ! please post when he has it !!


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

ThomasH said:


> .
> But it does violate the "No Divers On Leather" rule!​:-d


For real diver watches yes, but for the posh luxury (desk)divers of today this rule no longer applies. 
Anything goes, as long as you like it. That's the new rule, haven't you heard ?


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I gotta say, I've come to quite like this combo despite the questionable bright blue. The "tropic" patterning comes off of this material vibrantly and gives off a pretty high quality look. Focusing in on the blue lining can be detracting, but in real world casual viewing, it actually does wear quite nice.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

bluedialer said:


> I gotta say, I've come to quite like this combo despite the questionable bright blue. The "tropic" patterning comes off of this material vibrantly and gives off a pretty high quality look. Focusing in on the blue lining can be detracting, but in real world casual viewing, it actually does wear quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 12605511


Looks good. You know, if you love the strap but not the blue, you can get a small container of leather dye, apply with a q-tip, and the blue will disappear.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

what strap is that @bluedialer ? 

Looks nice! Does it break in quickly?


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

It's this : https://www.hirschstraps.com/collect...ormance-straps

The Ayrton model. I have it on one of my other watches and like it a lot. In fact, maybe it is the best strap I ever had.
It looks really high end and the same time gives you all the comfort and convenience of rubber. 

If you go back a few pages here you'll also see the Robby strap.

All these 'Performance' models have the same rubber base. I have the 'James' on order for my SLA017.
In fact I expected it would arrive today. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah, Hirsch Ayrton blue.
My mini reviews of it and the grey Arne quickly got buried a few pages back.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-258.html#post44374305

As stated, the blue is much brighter than is shown on the product sales site. And as far as breaking in, the upper ends of the strap are a bit thick and the moving keeper loop on mine is pretty tight (still)... Suppose that keeper could be deliberately stretched someway. And as you see in my last pic, the breathable rubber lining patterning may leave some pretty distinct temporary imprints in your skin when displaced. I do like the strap though.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

I just received the new Uncle Seiko's 19mm Tropic strap. Makes Wjean waffle look like a toy watch strap and Watchgecko 20mm Tropic seem like an homage to a Tropic strap.

The level of detail of Uncle's Tropic is very impressive. It's soft and very comfortable. This is what a high quality reproduction should be. Highly recommended.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

That looks really nice , like !

Edit : just ordered ! Looks like I will become a strap junkie just like the rest of you guys...


----------



## flareslove (Dec 23, 2009)

guys do you know how much the SLA017 are in Japan RRP?

I'm heading there soon and wondering if I should wait for my trip to Japant o source one, or buy one now in EU for around 2900 euros.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

KLC said:


> I just received the new Uncle Seiko's 19mm Tropic strap. Makes Wjean waffle look like a toy watch strap and Watchgecko 20mm Tropic seem like an homage to a Tropic strap. The level of detail of Uncle's Tropic is very impressive. It's soft and very comfortable. This is what a high quality reproduction should be. Highly recommended.
> View attachment 12607413
> View attachment 12607415
> View attachment 12607417


Thanks for the heads up ! I am normally a bracelet guy but I have just placed my order for this one. Can't wait to get my hands on it. Will share my review when I have it.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Badda$$ strap



KLC said:


> I just received the new Uncle Seiko's 19mm Tropic strap.
> 
> View attachment 12607415


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Totally agree. i cancelled two preorders on this one; over the bracelet and the diashield (which will prevent the bracelet from being maintained). This one came very, very close to perfection. But as this thread bears out the community has rallied to overcome Seiko's gaffes with a spectrum of rockin' strap options. So if straps are your thing the SLA can be the "one" and IMHO the watch itself is a flawless masterpiece and easily worth the $3K price of admission. Sadly I'm all about the bracelet so I'll miss out. Ironically Seiko granted the fat-head racer-X SPB the 015 Tuna's masterpiece bracelet and of course SLA is designed not to accept it. Some things East of Europe we'll never figure out. I've given up.



T1meout said:


> Diehard lurkers of this thread may remember that in the past I have been quite critical of the value that the SLA017 poses given its cheap bracelet and strap.
> 
> Well today I got to handle one at a local AD, and needless to say my assessment of the rubber strap and stainless steel bracelet were spot on. They seriously detract from the true beauty of the SLA017's case. It's 39mm case size is truly perfect and its heft is equally magnificent. The dial is astonishing in all its symmetry and beauty. It is an impressive piece of work. It's a real shame that they released it with such a sub par bracelet and strap. There is no denying that the waffle design is nice looking, but the quality of rubber is horrendous and the buckle it's on is pure crap. Even the buckle on my G-shock is nicer looking. Having said all that there is no denying that the SLA017 watch head is an absolute work of art. Whether it is worth the price is entirely up to each individual to decide. Apparently the European market is undecided given 6 months after release it hasn't sold out yet.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Great looking watches! So...where can you get one, how much do they cost, and what movement is in them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

blah blah blah....so you KEEP telling us.



bmdaia said:


> Totally agree. i cancelled two preorders on this one; over the bracelet and the diashield (which will prevent the bracelet from being maintained). This one came very, very close to perfection. But as this thread bears out the community has rallied to overcome Seiko's gaffes with a spectrum of rockin' strap options. So if straps are your thing the SLA can be the "one" and IMHO the watch itself is a flawless masterpiece and easily worth the $3K price of admission. Sadly I'm all about the bracelet so I'll miss out. Ironically Seiko granted the fat-head racer-X SPB the 015 Tuna's masterpiece bracelet and of course SLA is designed not to accept it. Some things East of Europe we'll never figure out. I've given up.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

So as some of you may recall I got myself a brand new SLA017 last week Thursday. Got it from Germany were they still have plenty available. Even got one with the big Prospex case and goodies. But since I have small wrists I did not want to wear it with the extra long factory rubber strap. Bracelet even worse. I am so tired of wearing bracelets. So I let it sit untouched until today. Finally my strap of choice for this watch arrived. Got it on and wearing the watch for the very first time. What a stunning beauty it is. Looks good looking at it from the box but, wow, on the wrist it becomes simply and utterly stunning. Nicest diver ever? Maybe so ! Love it. This will be hard to take of. I feel already some pity for my other watches. Will they ever see daylight again?

Anyway, took some quick pics. Strap is the Hirsch James, waterproof to 300m deep. 100m more than the watch itself. Fitment is perfect after I removed a little bit of rubber on both sides. It's a 19mm strap between lugs now. Original fat bars went in with some force. Perfect !

I like it a lot, the brown strap and the grey dial go extremely well together. Italian style grey suit with brown shoes. 





















































(for those OCD types, yes the bezel isn't sitting at the top, I washed it just before taking these pics as it was full of smudges from the strap change, must have turned a click when I dried it of)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DVR said:


> So as some of you may recall I got myself a brand new SLA017 last week Thursday. Got it from Germany were they still have plenty available. Even got one with the big Prospex case and goodies. But since I have small wrists I did not want to wear it with the extra long factory rubber strap. Bracelet even worse. I am so tired of wearing bracelets. So I let it sit untouched until today. Finally my strap of choice for this watch arrived. Got it on and wearing the watch for the very first time. What a stunning beauty it is. Looks good looking at it from the box but, wow, on the wrist it becomes simply and utterly stunning. Nicest diver ever? Maybe so ! Love it. This will be hard to take of. I feel already some pity for my other watches. Will they ever see daylight again?
> 
> Anyway, took some quick pics. Strap is the Hirsch James, waterproof to 300m deep. 100m more than the watch itself. Fitment is perfect after I removed a little bit of rubber on both sides. It's a 19mm strap between lugs now. Original fat bars went in with some force. Perfect !
> 
> ...


Very handsome! Looks great! Another strap to order.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Great looking watches! So...where can you get one, how much do they cost, and what movement is in them?


Seen one on watchrecon and sounds like ADs in Germany still have new ones. Got mine pre-owned off the omegaforum. Depending on whether it has the European Box or not, asking prices are $3400-4k. Some on eBay are higher

Movement is the 8L35.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

For those still looking for a watch :
https://www.olfert-co.de/Seiko-Prospex-Automatik-Diver-Limited-Edition-SLA017J1

5 in stock, email them for best price. They ship worldwide I believe.
Last week they had 6.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

flareslove said:


> guys do you know how much the SLA017 are in Japan RRP?
> 
> I'm heading there soon and wondering if I should wait for my trip to Japant o source one, or buy one now in EU for around 2900 euros.


Retail in Japan is 350,000 yen. It has a different reference in Japan, it's the SBDX019.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry but brown does not suit the SLA IMHO.

A few weeks back an ebay seller accepted an offer of £2700, then immediately regretted it.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

KLC said:


> I just received the new Uncle Seiko's 19mm Tropic strap. Makes Wjean waffle look like a toy watch strap and Watchgecko 20mm Tropic seem like an homage to a Tropic strap.
> 
> The level of detail of Uncle's Tropic is very impressive. It's soft and very comfortable. This is what a high quality reproduction should be. Highly recommended.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. That looks great, and even though I already have the watchgecko version I ordered one.


----------



## bomba (May 15, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Seen one on watchrecon and sounds like ADs in Germany still have new ones. Got mine pre-owned off the omegaforum. Depending on whether it has the European Box or not, asking prices are $3400-4k. Some on eBay are higher
> 
> Movement is the 8L35.


That's lovely!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Sorry but brown does not suit the SLA IMHO.
> 
> A few weeks back an ebay seller accepted an offer of £2700, then immediately regretted it.


£2400 after fees then


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DVR said:


> So as some of you may recall I got myself a brand new SLA017 last week Thursday. Got it from Germany were they still have plenty available. Even got one with the big Prospex case and goodies. But since I have small wrists I did not want to wear it with the extra long factory rubber strap. Bracelet even worse. I am so tired of wearing bracelets. So I let it sit untouched until today. Finally my strap of choice for this watch arrived. Got it on and wearing the watch for the very first time. What a stunning beauty it is. Looks good looking at it from the box but, wow, on the wrist it becomes simply and utterly stunning. Nicest diver ever? Maybe so ! Love it. This will be hard to take of. I feel already some pity for my other watches. Will they ever see daylight again?
> 
> Anyway, took some quick pics. Strap is the Hirsch James, waterproof to 300m deep. 100m more than the watch itself. Fitment is perfect after I removed a little bit of rubber on both sides. It's a 19mm strap between lugs now. Original fat bars went in with some force. Perfect !
> 
> ...


Nice strap I wouldn't have thought of putting those together but seeing it then your pictures is making me consider buying one myself

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toshk said:


> £2400 after fees then


I think ebay fees are capped at £250 then Paypal £90 so a little less.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

That Blue protective film. The manual says to remove it. I think due to the possibility of corrosion from trapped moisture.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

KLC,

Thanks for posting Uncle Seiko's new Tropic, I'm one of the few who like the OEM rubber but a 19mm Tropic is a welcome addition. 

For those interested there's an introductory new product price which ends on the 30th and a "wisdeal" code for another 10% off.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DVR said:


> For those still looking for a watch :
> https://www.olfert-co.de/Seiko-Prospex-Automatik-Diver-Limited-Edition-SLA017J1
> 
> 5 in stock, email them for best price. They ship worldwide I believe.
> Last week they had 6.


Yep, I can confirm this and they are very much open to negotiation.

You'd be a fool to pay (above) list for a second hand SLA017.

Although tempted, I decided to pass on the offer.

I'd rather get a SBDB013.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

KLC said:


> I just received the new Uncle Seiko's 19mm Tropic strap. Makes Wjean waffle look like a toy watch strap and Watchgecko 20mm Tropic seem like an homage to a Tropic strap.
> 
> The level of detail of Uncle's Tropic is very impressive. It's soft and very comfortable. This is what a high quality reproduction should be. Highly recommended.
> 
> ...


That looks really nice! I been waiting for it for a while, how did you get it so early? I thought it's only shipping next month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine shipped today, got confirmation earlier.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DVR said:


> Mine shipped today, got confirmation earlier.


I ordered around three hours ago and received shipping conformation already No dust settling on Larry.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Just ordered 3 of Larry's tropics - one in each size, at the introductory price based on the above review.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Uncle Seiko was wise to get out this 19mm version of the Tropic as soon as possible. Of course, it is targeting wearers of a limited edition watch. Not that there aren't other 19mm lugs watches it would suit.

Sorry for not searching this for myself, but is it designed to specifically use the Seiko fat spring bars?


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, and you get a set included.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

FYI, found this on ebay. Fossil manufactured Jack Spade 19mm Zulus for $5.65 shipped.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

That's correct. Especially if the watch end up sitting in a box in a drawer or similar. 
If worn regularly it becomes less of an issue and eventually peels itself off anyway.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Did exactly the same thing - all three sizes ordered.

Heard great feedback from new owners so far, so decide to pull a trigger on one in each size for that money.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the Uncle Seiko strap! I placed my order today as well.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

ffnc1020 said:


> That looks really nice! I been waiting for it for a while, how did you get it so early? I thought it's only shipping next month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is a sample that was approved for production. I was enquiring and got lucky. Getting the 20mm version for other watches also.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

impalass said:


> I ordered around three hours ago and received shipping conformation already No dust settling on Larry.


Yep. I ordered mine just before i went to bed last night. Received shipping confirmation when I woke up this morning. Time difference working really well !


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Have always wanted to try Uncle Seiko's waffle in other sizes... so I order 6 straps in a go. 

DARN!


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

So to all those that were following, approx. 2 months ago I discovered that my bezel had a problem, as it was rotating clockwise at the 38th minute marker. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-205.html#post43900959).

I dropped my SLA off to to AD on a warranty claim on 23rd August and in the 2 months since, had been having second thoughts about keeping the watch, occasionally thinking about flipping it for a current gen 39.5mm Planet Ocean (PO). Trying the PO on during this time, and handling it definitely didn't do any favours for the SLA either.. Up until about last night I was deadset on flipping it for the PO once it got back from the warranty fix.

Fast forward to this afternoon, after I got a call from the AD that it was back from Seiko Japan and they had replaced the entire bezel: As soon as I opened the SLA box and laid eyes on it , I started doubting whether I wanted to sell it. Upon inspecting the bezel and handling the watch, I knew for sure it wasn't going to be up for sale. The bezel action, while a bit 'loose' feeling before, now felt tight and crisp with each click. There was absolutely no play at all in the bezel, each 2nd click lining up perfectly to each minute marker on the dial. IMO the bezel action is now as good, if not better than a PO.

The watch is now perfect (IMO), and I don't ever see myself parting with it (for anything less than $50k at least;-))

Here she is on a leather strap:


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

How is the SLA017 quality? Thanks for sharing and wear with good health.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Bought myself SBDC051, really envy this SLA017.......


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for the tip on the Uncle Seiko strap! I placed my order today as well.


Most welcome. It's an awesome strap.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

jswing said:


> Thanks for the heads up. That looks great, and even though I already have the watchgecko version I ordered one.


You won't regret it.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

babola said:


> Did exactly the same thing - all three sizes ordered.
> 
> Heard great feedback from new owners so far, so decide to pull a trigger on one in each size for that money.


I think this strap is the new gold standard for Tropic reproduction.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

KoolKat said:


> Thanks for the heads up ! I am normally a bracelet guy but I have just placed my order for this one. Can't wait to get my hands on it. Will share my review when I have it.


Nice. Hope you like it.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

mtb2104 said:


> Have always wanted to try Uncle Seiko's waffle in other sizes... so I order 6 straps in a go.
> 
> DARN!


Uncle said their waffle v2 has the same soft hand as the new Tropic. It would be great if you can post your observation.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

KLC said:


> I think this strap is the new gold standard for Tropic reproduction.


Agree. LB spent almost a year studying, prototyping and coming with a final result that was accepted for retail production.

The strap exudes vintage charisma and attention to detail right down to the buckle shape and size...and it's so far the closest I've seen to the originals.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Toshk said:


>


Tasty! 
Both the watch and the bento


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Watch19 said:


> Tasty!
> Both the watch and the bento


Best sushi in London


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Stromboli said:


> I think that a Nato strap would compliment that perfectly.


NATO would make the already thick watch sit even higher IMHO. A rubber strap like waffle or Tropic would be perfect.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

This is a strap type of watch. Best to not use the bracelet which is clearly an afterthought.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

KLC said:


> NATO would make the already thick watch sit even higher IMHO. A rubber strap like waffle or Tropic would be perfect.


Yes, I purchased the only 19mm NATO I could find here in the UK and while it looks nice not only does the 2.5mm increase the height the strap has to be very tight to prevent movement. The supplied waffle suits it and me down to the ground. I have never fitted the st st bracelet.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Since the SLA017 has become my daily I've been purchasing 19mm straps. The Watch Gecko Natos work very well for me, so much so I'm up to three (waiting for the grey and green to be available again) with the 2.5mm raise in height presenting no problem in my case.

The Uncle Seiko 19mm Tropic is on it's way and I may follow up with Larry's waffle just for the variety. (for the record I love the OEM rubber/silicone).

Like a few others I've never fitted the bracelet but have no problem with the look, but after wearing nothing but bracelets for over 30 years I've lost interest in them. Too many leather, rubber and Nato choices out there and I'm just getting started.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

^
Please share opinion when you get the Uncle. Thanks


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

^ Will do and a pic just because.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got the Uncle Seiko tropic and it's perfect for this watch. I like the Watch Gecko tropic, but the Uncle Seiko feels more like the vintage tropics, plus of course it's available in 19mm as opposed to the WG being 20mm. Really well done, and I have a feeling it will be staying on my SBDX019 for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

What a wonderful heirloom timepiece, digging the tropic strap.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jswing said:


> Just got the Uncle Seiko tropic and it's perfect for this watch. I like the Watch Gecko tropic, but the Uncle Seiko feels more like the vintage tropics, plus of course it's available in 19mm as opposed to the WG being 20mm. Really well done, and I have a feeling it will be staying on my SBDX019 for the foreseeable future.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12624051&stc=1&d=1509562841"]
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I have Uncle's Tropics coming in all three sizes on offer, 19mm is definitely replacing the Watchgecko in 20mm on my SLA017.

Cheers


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Glad you guys like Uncle’s Tropic. It’s not hard to.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

The way its going, I can see some folks will probably be spending as much on strap options on the SLA017 as the watch itself ! Hey but why not? Seems like money is no object for some folks as long as it feels good. And the SLA017 is just one of them imo.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

KoolKat said:


> The way its going, I can see some folks will probably be spending as much on strap options on the SLA017 as the watch itself ! Hey but why not? Seems like money is no object for some folks as long as it feels good. And the SLA017 is just one of them imo.


Have to agree KoolKat (except for the "money is no object" part) with the SLA017 purchase my watch budget is blown for ever. If I want one more watch no matter what the price I'll have to start flipping and I'm not much of a flipper.

Since the purchase I no longer rotate watches because the 017 is glued on. This has resulted in rotating straps and the more the merrier.


----------



## swish77 (Sep 27, 2008)

Just picked up an SLA0117. Nicest retro re-do on the market of any watch brand, and that includes all those new Omegas. This is a beautiful vintage-inspired diver, with that cool '60s Japan vibe that Seiko does so well. Only nit-pick is that I wish the Seiko logo was applied like the original; otherwise it's perfect. I even like the bracelet, with it's odd, angled end pieces. The whole watch has a funky, chunky angled look, so it's all part of the charm, like the original. Love that domed-crystal distortion and stunning iridiscent gray dial. And with lug holes, it's a strap-lover's dream.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

swish77 said:


> it's a strap-lover's dream.


I agree, were it not 19mm.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yet another SLA has appeared on the bay with all the BS about not wanting to wear it incase it gets damaged...FFS, it's a B watch, peps buy £200K+ watches and wear them. Why buy one if you is a feared of wearing it.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

KoolKat said:


> The way its going, I can see some folks will probably be spending as much on strap options on the SLA017 as the watch itself ! Hey but why not? Seems like money is no object for some folks as long as it feels good. And the SLA017 is just one of them imo.


This would be spot on for Panerai folks.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

T1meout said:


> I agree, were it not 19mm.


Agreed. 19mm is a saviour in disguise LOL.


----------



## swish77 (Sep 27, 2008)

T1meout said:


> I agree, were it not 19mm.


Well, there are still plenty of options out there, and many 20mm straps also can work without looking pinched, depending on the material. I'm lucky because I have a Rolex 6263 Daytona, which also has 19mm lugs. So, I already had a bunch of 19mm straps to switch it up, including this vintage-style rally strap.


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

Back to my fav rubber strap






View attachment 12634957
Have a great week 017!


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

Questions to more knowledgeable fans? I hope most of us SLA017/SBDX019 ownwers will wear and keep their watch for life so my question is...Will the laser etched on the caseback wear off over time as we wear it and how do we identify the watch serial numbers if it did assuming that we still save the box and paper to match the particular limited piece? Thanks in advance,


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That sounds a little bet like you're trying to find a solution to a problem that doesn't necessarily exist yet. But I guess it could be an issue 25 years from now after regular daily wear.

I suppose you could start by never resting the watch face up when off the wrist. Or if you do make sure it's on a soft fabric or other non abrasive surface. You could try putting a little bit of clear nail polish over the serial number to give it a bit of extra protection. 

I know some vintage pieces at times look like they've taken quite a bit of wear on the case back but I wonder if the quality of metal used back then was as good as what we have today

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

It was just a thought that came across and I honestly do not intend to let it go. I would have liked to have the Limited numbers engraved/etched inside the case back or the rotor for ID purposes ect...No biggy!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wear it in the very best of health. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TIMEZ0NE said:


> It was just a thought that came across and I honestly do not intend to let it go. I would have liked to have the Limited numbers engraved/etched inside the case back or the rotor for ID purposes ect...No biggy!


Well here is to hoping that neither you or i part with our SLA's until we depart this world!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I know some vintage pieces at times look like they've taken quite a bit of wear on the case back but I wonder if the quality of metal used back then was as good as what we have today


You make a very good point.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

TIMEZ0NE said:


> Questions to more knowledgeable fans? I hope most of us SLA017/SBDX019 ownwers will wear and keep their watch for life so my question is...Will the laser etched on the caseback wear off over time as we wear it and how do we identify the watch serial numbers if it did assuming that we still save the box and paper to match the particular limited piece? Thanks in advance,
> View attachment 12635099


I had the same concerns. The new laser imprint does look puny to me. I would not apply my pencil rubber over the serial number too often.

In the interest of protection, I cut out a piece of transparent self adhesive and applied it over the case back.









I hope when its time to peel off the self adhesive my serial numbers are still there!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> I had the same concerns. The new laser imprint does look puny to me. I would not apply my pencil rubber over the serial number too often.
> 
> In the interest of protection, I cut out a piece of transparent self adhesive and applied it over the case back.
> 
> ...


Or maybe you'll discover that there is a huge rusty patch where the adhesive once was. I'd advise against it for it will only aid in corrosion formation.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Or maybe you'll discover that there is a huge rusty patch where the adhesive once was. I'd advise against it for it will only aid in corrosion formation.


The manual says to remove the blue protective patch which is attached at the factory so yes, moisture may reside thereunder.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

T1meout said:


> Or maybe you'll discover that there is a huge rusty patch where the adhesive once was. I'd advise against it for it will only aid in corrosion formation.


That will not happen for me:

1. Case back is cleaned and dried off before I apply the transparent self adhesive film.
2. Being transparent, I can easily see if there is any rust begins to build up.
3. Self adhesive film is water tight so I don't think water will creep underneath anyway.

So far it has worked well for me against any potential scratches to the case back, and in particular the serial number.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Do Seiko use 316 or 904L for their higher grade diver's. The Seiko spec just states Stainless Steel.

The electro etching can only be a few microns deep so time, environment and use will reduce the depth.

When my warranty ends I will remove the case back and have the serial number pro etched inside.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

That sounds a bit extreme DonJ53! I think the tape idea is worth doing for peace of mind, as long as you keep an eye on it.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

I could not resist - on Saturday I will go and get it from the dealer - it is reserved for me ...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

electorn said:


> That sounds a bit extreme DonJ53! I think the tape idea is worth doing for peace of mind, as long as you keep an eye on it.


It looks bloody oribble.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Do Seiko use 316 or 904L for their higher grade diver's. The Seiko spec just states Stainless Steel.
> 
> The electro etching can only be a few microns deep so time, environment and use will reduce the depth.
> 
> When my warranty ends I will remove the case back and have the serial number pro etched inside.


316L. Only Rolex uses 904L to my knowledge.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> 316L. Only Rolex uses 904L to my knowledge.


On another Forum this was discussed because one member, who machines (mods) Seiko cases, commented that he had noticed a definite increase in hardness on some of the newer diver's models. He was having to step up the quality of his tooling. With this I did some Googling and found a review which sort of confirmed the fact that they had moved to 904...must look again. I think it was a Wiki page.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Imo the case back will wear away sooner than later. The application is only minimal. Friction, sweat and everything else will make it disappear after a decade or less depending on use.:-(
I think a good quality clear protection sticker is a great idea if you care about looking at your dolphin and LE NR in years to come.

Honestly, corrosion is a non issue. Rolex used to put a (green) sticker on the case back for decades. My first Rolex had the sticker on for 20 years. When it finally wore of the case back looked new. No corrosion. And that sticker is of less quality than modern clear stickers.

I am a cyclist and have been protecting my race bikes for years with these kind of stickers. Had some leftovers and cut a round piece and stuck it on the case back and have been happy. When I removed the blue one it was immediately obvious that one needs to be removed though. 

Been swimming several times since and everything is bone dry between sticker and case back. It really is a perfect solution for my OCD. ;-)
I am planning to remove and replace the sticker every 12 months or so, just to be on the safe side.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> On another Forum this was discussed because one member, who machines (mods) Seiko cases, commented that he had noticed a definite increase in hardness on some of the newer diver's models. He was having to step up the quality of his tooling. With this I did some Googling and found a review which sort of confirmed the fact that they had moved to 904...must look again. I think it was a Wiki page.


But isn't it 904 "softer" in a way? More corrosion resistant yes, but not harder.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toshk said:


> But isn't it 904 "softer" in a way? More corrosion resistant yes, but not harder.


Increased Ni & Cr, with Tensile much the same, Max Rockwell close 90/95. So its the slight Ni and Cr which make it tougher on the tooling.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Increased Ni & Cr, with Tensile much the same, Max Rockwell close 90/95. So its the slight Ni and Cr which make it tougher on the tooling.


Interesting. Thanks for info!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

On a sharkskin.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

@DonJ53 
Anyone can edit or setup a wiki page. I wouldn't consider it a reliable source of information. Unless confirmed by Seiko themselves, which would be the most logical thing for them to do given it's an obvious improvement, I'd doubt claims from any other source.

@DVR
The difference is that your Rolex is made of 904L.

Another aspect to consider is that the diashield coating may to a certain extent serve as a protective barrier against corrosion formation aswell.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Even Rolex serial numbers can vanish with time. Mountains vanish with time. Relax.



TIMEZ0NE said:


> ..Will the laser etched on the caseback wear off over time..


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

@T1meout,

Diashield = case only.

904 vs 316, the difference on a flat polished surface like the case back of the SLA017 is negligeble.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DVR said:


> @T1meout,
> 
> Diashield = case only.
> 
> 904 vs 316, the difference on a flat polished surface like the case back of the SLA017 is negligeble.


But the SLA017 laser etched case back isn't exactly a flat polished surface now is it?


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> Increased Ni & Cr, with Tensile much the same, Max Rockwell close 90/95. So its the slight Ni and Cr which make it tougher on the tooling.


As an engineer I must say the surface hardness changes a lot more due to heating treatments (if they are available) and machining or forging or casting: the former is harder (work hardening).

One Rockwell or two don't change much, especially because if there is a coating like Diashield it should increase the surface hardness more significantly than the alloy chemical composition.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> I could not resist - on Saturday I will go and get it from the dealer - it is reserved for me ...


This is the standard package content?
With a model submersible??

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

The German distributor (Seiko Germany) has "pimped" the 200 pcs. for the German market by adding a waterproof pelican case, a submarine model, a 4GB Stick and a spring bar tool just as shown ...

This is "exclusive" for the German market ...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

harald-hans said:


> The German distributor (Seiko Germany) has "pimped" the 200 pcs. for the German market by adding a waterproof pelican case, a submarine model, a 4GB Stick and a spring bar tool just as shown ...
> 
> This is "exclusive" for the German market ...


All such 'useful' items indeed.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

:-!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> All such 'useful' items indeed.


Better than nothing. What did we get here in the UK apart from the highest retail price!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

electorn said:


> Better than nothing. What did we get here in the UK apart from the highest retail price!


I certainly don't need more junk around to have to store. I wanted the watch, not a large box and a plastic sub. WE Brits get hit hard in the buying pocket but there's FA we can do about it.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> I certainly don't need more junk around to have to store. I wanted the watch, not a large box and a plastic sub. WE Brits get hit hard in the buying pocket but there's FA we can do about it.


So what ? Where is the problem ? :think:

Just see it as a nice give away present from Seiko Germany ...


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a little bit disappointed with the 8L35....it was running great when I got the watch but a month or two ago it started running really fast (but not fast enough that it was magnetized I think). 

Anyway...multiple trips to the service center later its now still running slow. The technician was very good customer service wise, but everytime I get the watch back despite them showing me the timegrapher results the watch still runs rather slow after wearing it for a period of time. I've had the same problem with my golden tuna....but it annoys me just that bit more in an SLA due to its price tag. 

Seems I never have good luck with pure mechanical watches wirh seiko, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

nsx_23 said:


> I'm a little bit disappointed with the 8L35....it was running great when I got the watch but a month or two ago it started running really fast (but not fast enough that it was magnetized I think).
> 
> Anyway...multiple trips to the service center later its now still running slow. The technician was very good customer service wise, but everytime I get the watch back despite them showing me the timegrapher results the watch still runs rather slow after wearing it for a period of time. I've had the same problem with my golden tuna....but it annoys me just that bit more in an SLA due to its price tag.
> 
> Seems I never have good luck with pure mechanical watches wirh seiko, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


No, you are not the only one. Mine was running +19 spd fast when I first got it in July. Seiko SC regulated it to within +6 spd in August. Now it has crept back up to +10 spd.

Not my most accurate watch !


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm... could it be that Seiko decided to use harder/tougher hairspring this time and it just doesn’t get to full power due to lifestyle?


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine was at +4 when I got it, now after 3 weeks of daily wear it is around +8.
Still well within spec. 
What is funny though, I bought a 'lowly' Seiko SPB041j some time ago and that one has been running @ +1 a day from day one.
It's the most accurate watch I own.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

FANTASTIC!! My Uncle Seiko Tropics are in my hands (under his first week introductory offer). I got all 3 sizes, knowing that they would all get use at some point.

Had to pay VAT and handling fee of £23.19 to Royal Mail though - making them £33.90/$43ea but they're well worth it. Springbars included also.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!

I thought I would receive mine today also. No luck. The tracking website shows it is finally out of customs and out for delivery.
So tomorrow hopefully...


----------



## chamampion (Oct 13, 2013)

I received mine yesterday too. It's beautifully made. I curled mine into a mug and poured hot water over it to get it to stay curved. It's a fairly comfortable strap, but not as flexible as the OEM waffle.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

What size does fit ?


----------



## chamampion (Oct 13, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> What size does fit ?


Do you mean lug width or wrist size? It's 19mm width. In terms of wrist size, I've got a 6.5in wrist and there's plenty of strap to spare. Uncle Seiko only makes the strap in 1 length anyway (7.8 cm / 12.8 cm).


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Lug width - thank you ...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

harald-hans said:


> Lug width - thank you ...


I can see 2 are clearly marked 19mm and 22mm.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I received my 19mm Uncle Seiko Tropic three days ago, at first blush I thought it on the stiff side but it wears quite comfortably on my 7" wrist, no hot water treatment necessary for me. It should improve with wear and the attention to detail is quite impressive.
It wont be replacing the OEM strap but will be a welcome alternative in the SLA017 wearing experience.


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

impalass said:


> I received my 19mm Uncle Seiko Tropic three days ago, at first blush I thought it on the stiff side but it wears quite comfortably on my 7" wrist, no hot water treatment necessary for me. It should improve with wear and the attention to detail is quite impressive.
> It wont be replacing the OEM strap but will be a welcome alternative in the SLA017 wearing experience.
> 
> View attachment 12642835


Going back to the mesh...Love






this combo best!


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Luckily for me, mine has settled down to +5s a day, crown up at night.



nsx_23 said:


> I'm a little bit disappointed with the 8L35....it was running great when I got the watch but a month or two ago it started running really fast (but not fast enough that it was magnetized I think).
> 
> Anyway...multiple trips to the service center later its now still running slow. The technician was very good customer service wise, but everytime I get the watch back despite them showing me the timegrapher results the watch still runs rather slow after wearing it for a period of time. I've had the same problem with my golden tuna....but it annoys me just that bit more in an SLA due to its price tag.
> 
> Seems I never have good luck with pure mechanical watches wirh seiko, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

The most flexible Tropic is from Watchgecko but it is nowhere near as beautifully detailed as Uncle's Tropic. I find Uncle's Tropic to have the right level of rigidity/flexibility such that it keeps the watch head in place by mostly gripping the sides of the wrist while leaving some space between the rest of the wrist/strap to breathe.



chamampion said:


> I received mine yesterday too. It's beautifully made. I curled mine into a mug and poured hot water over it to get it to stay curved. It's a fairly comfortable strap, but not as flexible as the OEM waffle.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Uncle's Tropic comes in 19, 20 and 22mm.



harald-hans said:


> Lug width - thank you ...


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

KLC said:


> Luckily for me, mine has settled down to +5s a day, crown up at night.


When I first got the watch it was running very consistently at about +4s/d.

I like the watch but I wish seiko spent some time to regulate their movements, especially for something expensive like the SLA. My most accurate mechanical seiko at the moment is actually my SRP (after being regulated at the service cente)r.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Steppy said:


>


Is that comfortable that tight :think:


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Approaching 4 months of wear...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Just got Uncle Seiko's tropic strap. Found it to be thin at first. But after wearing for a while, it feels very comfortable.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

humphrj said:


> Had to pay VAT and handling fee of £23.19 to Royal Mail though - making them £33.90/$43ea but they're well worth it. Springbars included also.


Received mine today. Good quality. A little stiff but nice. Looks like it will be very durable and long lasting.

Pissed at the Belgian post though. Had to pay the mailman €25.57 which is ridiculous. 
I ordered one strap and am paying the same as you having received 3. 
€10.57 tax and import duties but, wait for it, €15 extra charge for 'formalities'.:-|


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

DVR said:


> Received mine today. Good quality. A little stiff but nice. Looks like it will be very durable and long lasting.
> 
> Pissed at the Belgian post though. Had to pay the mailman €25.57 which is ridiculous.
> I ordered one strap and am paying the same as you having received 3.
> €10.57 tax and import duties but, wait for it, €15 extra charge for 'formalities'.:-|


Tell me about it. I've never been hit for straps before. Watches, yes, but not straps.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Three months two days with the SLA017 on 19mm Nato #4 today, ironically I can't wear my MM300 on a Nato, have to tighten it up too much to prevent flopping around and it becomes uncomfortable, otherwise I love the look on the MM300 too.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, our favorite watch here did not win the GPHG Petite Aiguille award, but no matter at all.

It did lose to a worthy competitor, the Tudor Black Bay Chrono, a watch that's been heavy on my own radar for awhile. Which, is a chronograph costing almost $2k more, so not the fairest contest.

Prize list 17 | GPHG

The new big GS diver didn't win the Sports watch prize it was up for either.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Just arrived ...









































































United ...


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Gratuliere !
Hopefully you'll still find a way to wear the bigger brother. Not easy when you have the SLA017.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this photo. It gives me a good perspective and size and appearance of my anticipated 051 to the SLA017 which I love but always thought it looked a little on a smaller side for my wrist. 
The 051 should be perfect fit (7.5" wrist).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

babola said:


> I like this photo. It gives me a good perspective and size and appearance of my anticipated 051 to the SLA017 which I love but always thought it looked a little on a smaller side for my wrist.
> The 051 should be perfect fit (7.5" wrist).


7.5 inch wrist


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > I like this photo. It gives me a good perspective and size and appearance of my anticipated 051 to the SLA017 which I love but always thought it looked a little on a smaller side for my wrist.
> ...


Thanks, I own the 017. My point was about 051 and whether it would fit my 7.5" wrist a little better than the 017. I find 017 great for business and formal wear, otherwise a little on a small side.

BTW, dude the 017 looks massive on your wrist...


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> The German distributor (Seiko Germany) has "pimped" the 200 pcs. for the German market by adding a waterproof pelican case, a submarine model, a 4GB Stick and a spring bar tool just as shown ...
> 
> This is "exclusive" for the German market ...


Lovely!!
I luv the toy but not the big Pelican case.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I seem to be the only SLA owner over on SCWF who shows this watch on WWUW today.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Lovely!!
> I luv the toy but not the big Pelican case.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


It is not a toy - it is a miniature model of this one ...

SHINKAI 2000


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I am still lost as to the relationship between a wet diving watch and a 1 atmosphere diving vessel inside which a Mickey Mouse watch may be worn.


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Mine is on Uncle's Tropic all the time now.



slow_mo said:


> Just got Uncle Seiko's tropic strap. Found it to be thin at first. But after wearing for a while, it feels very comfortable.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Even Snoopy´s force is not strong enough the move SLA from my wrist ... :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Been off thread for a while. Trying to catch up a bit. Couple of things I thought I'd add/update. Was talking to a friend in the steel industry that works in specialty steels and pricing. 904 steel is all of $6 a pound. haha . For quantities of this diminutive size, material (short of precious metals) is next to nothing in proportion to the final product price.

I did get my Uncle Seiko 19mm too. This is my THIRD new Tropic for my 62MAS². I first bought a reproduction from eBay which I found to be too cheap. Then I bought the Nodus Tropic rubber strap in 20mm (no 19 offered). I loved this one. Great rubber properties, but it bothered me that it was slightly squished. Now I have the Uncle Seiko in 19mm. It's JUST RIGHT!  . Less rubbery, which is not my preference, but it's worth it for the size and the quality is quite excellent.

I have to say, I'm still quite enamored with my 62MAS². I'm even becoming tempted by the bracelet - _which as of yet has not been mounted_.

A few recent pics for general hive enjoyment!


----------



## rkarp (Aug 5, 2016)

bluedialer said:


> I got the mini O ring gaskets to help with the fit of the 18mm Staib mesh bracelet between the 19mm lugs. They work great, and in a subtle way even kind of add to the "tool" aspect of the watch. It's nice how the spring bar tube is now perfectly cushioned between the lugs, so there isn't any metal on metal friction.
> 
> This actually now makes it my favorite bracelet option for this watch, even though admittedly the look doesn't perfectly match the watch head. It makes me consider getting the polished version of the bracelet now, as the "brushed" version comes off a bit too over dulled.
> 
> ...


Where can I buy these mini o-rings? I prefer something easy like Amazon, but am having difficulty in finding them. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> It is not a toy - it is a miniature model of this one ...
> 
> SHINKAI 2000


Thanks alot for the rich information
Been reading this thread but I find this watch totally unappealing and boring.
Just my personal opinion..I do like Seiko
Have a SBDX012 currently n quartz Tuna earlier.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

All dressed up on a Hirsch lizard strap with GS buckle


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

cheesa said:


> All dressed up on a Hirsch lizard strap with GS buckle


Wow, that's a surprisingly nice combo. I have the same buckle but if the strap is too thick it tends to stick out and catch on things. Do you mind doing a wrist shot at the buckle? I am tempted to try this as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

Here you go. The strap is fairly thin so no problem with the buckle.


----------



## Q-street (Dec 9, 2014)

I wished these weren't a limited run, would love to get a hold of one. The movement makes it a little more interesting to me too. Might just settle with an mm300 someday


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

cheesa said:


> Here you go. The strap is fairly thin so no problem with the buckle.


Thank you for taking the pictures. Looks real good. The shine one the strap makes it less "leather-on-diver-ry".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

harald-hans said:


> Even Snoopy´s force is not strong enough the move SLA from my wrist ... :-d


Loooove the Snoopy! The SLA too, of course, but I don't see the Snoopy nearly as much. I missed out on that one.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Q-street said:


> I wished these weren't a limited run, would love to get a hold of one. The movement makes it a little more interesting to me too.


Still available ! I know 3 Seiko dealers who still have at least one in stock.


----------



## TIMEZ0NE (Jan 1, 2016)

It needs to get wet!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Keeping with the black and white theme...have not posted on this thread in awhile but still in love with this watch although it has gotten put in rotation...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Q-street said:


> I wished these weren't a limited run, would love to get a hold of one. The movement makes it a little more interesting to me too. Might just settle with an mm300 someday


You won't be disappointed with a MM300, trust me.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Q-street said:


> I wished these weren't a limited run, would love to get a hold of one. The movement makes it a little more interesting to me too. Might just settle with an mm300 someday


Have to agree with Memento Vivere, you wont be disappointed nor will you be "settling". The first three months of SLA017 ownership I thought my MM300 was history but I'm happy to report I was very wrong, it's back on the wrist and I'm still in love with it !


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

impalass said:


> Have to agree with Memento Vivere, you wont be disappointed nor will you be "settling". The first three months of SLA017 ownership I thought my MM300 was history but I'm happy to report I was very wrong, it's back on the wrist and I'm still in love with it !


|>
Exactly the same situation here.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Post honeymoon situation 

The SLA017 hasn't left my wrist since I got it and most likely will be my NR 1 'go to' watch for the foreseeable future but I am dreaming of my next purchase.
Not abnormal as I should have gotten it already but the SLA got in the way.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DVR said:


> Post honeymoon situation
> 
> The SLA017 hasn't left my wrist since I got it and most likely will be my NR 1 'go to' watch for the foreseeable future but I am dreaming of my next purchase.
> Not abnormal as I should have gotten it already but the SLA got in the way.


Not here, I never bought into 'watch-honeymoon' phenomenon, personally...both 017s share my wrist time, with a collection of 26 others to be more precise


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

slow_mo said:


>


Are these Uncle and Strapboutique?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Toshk said:


> Are these Uncle and Strapboutique?


Top from Uncle Seiko.
Bottom is from WJean, I think.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

slow_mo said:


> Top from Uncle Seiko.
> Bottom is from WJean, I think.


I thought so. 
How would you compare both?


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

bmdaia said:


> Even Rolex serial numbers can vanish with time. Mountains vanish with time. Relax.


I've had Rolex serials partially disappear from endlink rub. Major hassle when selling.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Ya bottom from Wjean (strapboutique)



slow_mo said:


> Top from Uncle Seiko.
> Bottom is from WJean, I think.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Toshk said:


> I thought so.
> How would you compare both?





arc13 said:


> Ya bottom from Wjean (strapboutique)


I'll let arc13 compare as he's the one with the Uncle Seiko's Tropic and Wjean's Waffle straps. I only have the Tropic strap.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have all three. My preference is US tropic > US waffle > Wjean waffle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

15xx reporting, on some Toshi straps Storm Grey that match perfectly with the beautiful dial IMO, extremely stoked with this piece.. b-)


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

L84AD8 said:


> 15xx reporting, on some Toshi Storm Grey straps that match perfectly with the beautiful dial IMO, extremely stoked with this piece.. b-)
> View attachment 12677685


Great match. Can you show it at different angles?


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

countingseconds said:


> L84AD8 said:
> 
> 
> > 15xx reporting, on some Toshi Storm Grey straps that match perfectly with the beautiful dial IMO, extremely stoked with this piece.. b-)
> ...


Sure can.. ;-)















FYI, the straps are 20mm and over 1 year old with frequent use but I think the used look goes nicely with the dial..


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

L84AD8 said:


> Sure can.. ;-)
> View attachment 12678463
> 
> 
> ...


Sold out at Toshi.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

My favorite watch!


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

L84AD8 said:


> Sure can.. ;-)
> View attachment 12678463
> 
> 
> ...


A lovely match..the watch n straps

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Watch19 said:


> Sold out at Toshi.


Wow! you're right, Toshi made a blog post about it and sold out literally the same day I posted.. I guess these straps are now limited editions, just like the watch itself! ;-)
_


Toshi's blog said:



Update on 23 November 2017 - the last Storm Grey strap has now been ordered so I'm afraid it is no longer available

Click to expand...

_But there are plenty of other grey strap options out there that'll work nicely too..



Bettamacrostoma said:


> A lovely match..the watch n straps


Thanks! had the straps 1 year before the watch, was just digging into my straps pile, found these and decided to give them a try, am quite surprised at how well they match...b-)


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice picture great watch. want one


L84AD8 said:


> 15xx reporting, on some Toshi straps Storm Grey that match perfectly with the beautiful dial IMO, extremely stoked with this piece.. b-)
> View attachment 12677685


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Fully charged


----------



## thevenerablelars (Sep 2, 2015)

Picked mine up last week.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats ! Welcome to the club, you'll love it, I'm sure. I know I do.


----------



## cpcnyc (Oct 3, 2008)

Enjoying Erika's Originals MN BlackOps Strap on my Seiko SLA017. They are a great fit and very comfy. Big thumbs up!


----------



## yannis (Apr 16, 2015)

Got mine recently and received an Uncle Seiko strap today!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2006)

Drilled an extra hole into Uncle Seiko tropic for better fit.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I regret my OCD because it keeps me from wearing a 20mm on mine. The pinch at the lugs that's noticeable in the 20mm Storm Grey Toshi would drive me insane. o|

There are of course some great 19mm strap options, but I really hope that lug size makes a comeback with some of the more upscale strapmakers.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

KLC said:


> Drilled an extra hole into Uncle Seiko tropic for better fit.


The strap is lovely!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> I regret my OCD because it keeps me from wearing a 20mm on mine. The pinch at the lugs that's noticeable in the 20mm Storm Grey Toshi would drive me insane. o|
> 
> There are of course some great 19mm strap options, but I really hope that lug size makes a comeback with some of the more upscale strapmakers.


Got a leather strap made to 19mm from steveostraps. Very good quality and decent price too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My SLA and a compadre that I picked up recently









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

hard to find this


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

darwin11 said:


> hard to find this


There 4 on watchrecon alone,

and 8 on eBay


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> darwin11 said:
> 
> 
> > hard to find this
> ...


I have One and very Like with this watch


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Emergency bump before this thread is buried and lost to mankind (and womankind).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

impalass said:


> Emergency bump before this thread is buried and lost to mankind (and womankind).
> 
> View attachment 12711749


We won't let it happen


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

How is accuracy ?

Mine is +5,2sec./day since 11.11.17 ...


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

cpcnyc said:


> Enjoying Erika's Originals MN BlackOps Strap on my Seiko SLA017. They are a great fit and very comfy. Big thumbs up!
> 
> 
> View attachment 12688357
> ...


Is it a 20mm strap? How did it work on the 19mm lug?


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Perfect on my small wrist:


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

harald-hans said:


> How is accuracy ?
> 
> Mine is +5,2sec./day since 11.11.17 ...


I am just over 2 weeks in and currently running at +1s/day, still early days but hope it stays that way.. 
My MM300 with the same 8L35 movement is over 1year old, consistently at +6s/day regardless of position.. 

Tried on a set of 2 piece nylon ToxicDUO straps in 20mm, I quite like the setup, comfortable, lightweight, accepts fat bars and love how they line up nicely with the lugs.. b-)


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Hey guys. I am Finally ready to mount the bracelet. Any pointers on how to size it?


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

View attachment Citizen Split Pipe Bracelet Sizing.pdf


r0gue said:


> Hey guys. I am Finally ready to mount the bracelet. Any pointers on how to size it?


The SLA017 bracelet uses the standard Seiko pin and collar. The collar is inside the center link so be careful to find it when you separate the center and edge sections.

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the bracelet. It's not as nearly as awful as some would lead you to believe. I use mine a lot.

Procedure is like the attached instructions. Seikos' have the collars in the center or outside link depending on the model so I'm attaching the Citizen instructions (blasphemy I know!) for center positioned collars (Citizen calls them "Split Tubes").

View attachment Citizen Split Pipe Bracelet Sizing.pdf


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I am curious how’s the finishing between the lugs looks like after wearing on the bracelet for an extended period of time. Mine had some scratches after just half a day.


----------



## OakFields (Apr 23, 2013)

great watch and pic. Want one
View attachment 12715711
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

More feedback from bracelet users would be good. Still worried to try mine. Don’t want to scratch the case.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Toshk said:


> More feedback from bracelet users would be good. Still worried to try mine. Don't want to scratch the case.


Put some clear packing tape on the lugs and case, trim to keep it invisible? :think:

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



L84AD8 said:


> View attachment 12715919


The Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee (SCWSC) has given this full approval! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I sold my sla017 about 2ish months ago. I picked up an spb053 to scratch the itch and it just made me miss the sla017 that much more.

My 2nd sla017 is on its way, not making the mistake of selling this one! The fit on my wrist was just perfect.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

walrusmonger said:


> I sold my sla017 about 2ish months ago. I picked up an spb053 to scratch the itch and it just made me miss the sla017 that much more.
> 
> My 2nd sla017 is on its way, not making the mistake of selling this one! The fit on my wrist was just perfect.


Hate to say i told you so......especially since i didn't...... but i would have if i knew you were selling. Pics when it comes in!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Very comfortable strap


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, this is a watch to hold onto. Even if the honeymoon period ends and you're not wearing it much, I wouldn't sell it. This is one to hold onto indefinitely and pass down at some point. Especially if Seiko never makes a general release of this model.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

ThomasH said:


> .The Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee (SCWSC) has given this full approval! :-!
> - Thomas.


Appreciate the approval from the official SCWSC! b-) 
Here's another from today.. hopefully it is also SCWSC approved.. ;-)










walrusmonger said:


> I sold my sla017 about 2ish months ago. I picked up an spb053 to scratch the itch and it just made me miss the sla017 that much more.
> My 2nd sla017 is on its way, not making the mistake of selling this one! The fit on my wrist was just perfect.


Personally speaking, after owning the SLA017 for a few weeks now, there is no way I'll let this one go and definitely don't think the SBDC051/53 can scratch the itch, instead they compliments the SLA nicely, I'm planning on picking up a SBDC053 for that fantastic blue sunburst dial (when the craze die down a bit). :-!


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The king is back baby!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Had this buckle sitting in the draw for a couple of months. Finally got inspired by a fellow member here and bought this $6 strap to go with it. Digging the new look.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

This deserves more than a $6 strap


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

The SLA017 arrived last Friday and although I did sneak a peek before it was wrapped and put under the tree, I can't wait until the 25th!!! 

Cheers,


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

T6061 said:


> The SLA017 arrived last Friday and although I did sneak a peek before it was wrapped and put under the tree, I can't wait until the 25th!!!
> 
> Cheers,


I 'pity' you man. It must be a very long 2 week wait for you before you unwrap that thing of beauty. Any room for negotiation for an early unwrap? Or sneak out at night, grab the watch and rewrap the empty box and put it back under the tree


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

KoolKat said:


> ........ Or sneak out at night, grab the watch and rewrap the empty box and put it back under the tree


My thoughts exactly! Put a substitute in the box, nobody will be the wiser.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

"this holiday season, give the gift of waiting to yourself!" =)


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> My thoughts exactly! Put a substitute in the box, nobody will be the wiser.


He doesn't want to get on Santa's naughty list.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you kidding? I live on the naughty list! It'll be nice to have something cool to open on Festivus for a change! :-!

Cheers,


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

After I purchased this watch and the MM300, my watch buying / collection phase ended.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Had this buckle sitting in the draw for a couple of months. Finally got inspired by a fellow member here and bought this $6 strap to go with it. Digging the new look.


That is such a nice buckle for this watch, I've contemplated many times but two things stopping me from getting this buckle, 1. it costs an arm AND a leg for just a little buckle and 2. I feel the tapering to 16mm is a little undersized for this diver.. who knows, may be I'll break down one day and grab one..:roll: very cool though! b-)



T6061 said:


> The SLA017 arrived last Friday and although I did sneak a peek before it was wrapped and put under the tree, I can't wait until the 25th!!!
> 
> Cheers,


So glad I am not in your shoes, no way do I have the patience..o| but congrats and Merry Christmas! :-!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

L84AD8 said:


> That is such a nice buckle for this watch, I've contemplated many times but two things stopping me from getting this buckle, 1. it costs an arm AND a leg for just a little buckle and 2. I feel the tapering to 16mm is a little undersized for this diver.. who knows, may be I'll break down one day and grab one..:roll: very cool though! b-)


I've seen these on yahoo japan for around $60. But on the other hand, it sort only works on thin unpadded leather. I've tried it on Uncle Seiko waffle and it doesn't look good. So not really worth it if you are only going to use it on this watch.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> I've seen these on yahoo japan for around $60. But on the other hand, it sort only works on thin unpadded leather. I've tried it on Uncle Seiko waffle and it doesn't look good. So not really worth it if you are only going to use it on this watch.


Thanks for the lead! :-!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Saturday!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Do I need one of these? Been trying to say no......


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

panda-R said:


> Do I need one of these? Been trying to say no......


Arguably the best non-GS Seiko made. Of course I am biased but to answer the question....yes!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Arguably the best non-GS Seiko made. Of course I am biased but to answer the question....yes!


sigh sigh sigh... you're right... i think i might have to pull the trigger.... ugh!

Love the straps too!!


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Arguably the best non-GS Seiko made. Of course I am biased but to answer the question....yes!


Looks nice on the Robby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

bshah1976 said:


> Looks nice on the Robby.


Thanks! This watch is a strap monster and most 20mm straps work just fine.

Even like it on suede


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

My new SLA017 runs at +5 per day after a solid week of wear. My first one ran at +3 after break-in, I am hoping mine settles closer to +2 or +3 after another week or two. 

Still in love with this watch. It is so unassuming for anyone that looks at it, on the wrist is when you see the dial spring to life with the reflective markers and hands, and the gorgeous bezel that glistens like it was coated with fresh ink.


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

+5 is great. Enjoy the watch, it's special.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I have finally found the perfect combination.


----------



## ThomasMidgley (Oct 7, 2017)

Intrusive and foolish question: Do you of you guys/girls dive with them?

If I was not blessed with with lovely wife and wonderful children, I'd have one of these and enjoy diving the hell out of it, walloping it off tanks, scraping it on the decks/sides of dive boats, dragging it along the walls of swim-throughs, and generally developing a thoroughly nasty patina - perhaps like so, one day:









Sure, the first crunch would be gut-wrenching, but you'd never look back afterwards! I feel comfortable stating that the level of respect you would engender in any observer who knew watches would be beyond mastodonic (to steal a South Park-ism).

As I am so blessed, I only have the obligatory SRP/SKX combo to whale on (the old Citizen's gaskets are unavailable, sadly), when time so permits (which is rarely!).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ThomasMidgley said:


> Intrusive and foolish question: Do you of you guys/girls dive with them?
> 
> If I was not blessed with with lovely wife and wonderful children, I'd have one of these and enjoy diving the hell out of it, walloping it off tanks, scraping it on the decks/sides of dive boats, dragging it along the walls of swim-throughs, and generally developing a thoroughly nasty patina - perhaps like so, one day:
> 
> ...


I've had monsters, skx, and ny0040 that i treated that way but i wont do that to my SLA. I know I'll eventually get a scratch or a scrape on it somewhere but I won't intentionally Put It In Harm's Way. Too expensive to do that with.

On a side note I don't really mind the scratches on the case or even the bezel but scratches on the glass like that just drove me crazy. Before I knew that you could have the glass replaced when it started to look that bad it would usually mean retiring The Watch. The purpose for me to have a watch on is to be able to tell time and when the glass was that badly scratched it obstructed its primary purpose.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasMidgley (Oct 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've had monsters, skx, and ny0040 that i treated that way but i wont do that to my SLA. I know I'll eventually get a scratch or a scrape on it somewhere but I won't intentionally Put It In Harm's Way. Too expensive to do that with.
> 
> On a side note I don't really mind the scratches on the case or even the bezel but scratches on the glass like that just drove me crazy. Before I knew that you could have the glass replaced when it started to look that bad it would usually mean retiring The Watch. The purpose for me to have a watch on is to be able to tell time and when the glass was that badly scratched it obstructed its primary purpose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I completely get that - it's not walking around money, that's for sure. I suspect that's an integral part of the reason I think you'd be _the dude_ for rocking your SLA on a dive-boat, full stop! You could drop a silicone snorkel keeper over it, and i would still utterly respect that.

I think I agree with you on the glass-scratching - but it only lasts until you've developed a patina of scratches, in my experience. The first couple are like it is your own flesh. Case scratches are bagatelles. But, once you develop the patina on the glass, you'd never change it for all the world. My old man's 7548 has scratches on scratches on scratches from 30+ years of diving and it is unspeakably awesome... It is very hard to achieve, one suspects that sheer time and working on cars/diving/climbing are your best bet. Any attempt to short-cut the process would invariably break the glass, no doubt!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> I think I have finally found the perfect combination.


Agreed, love the look. I'd call it sophisticated military


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

ThomasMidgley said:


> I completely get that - it's not walking around money, that's for sure. I suspect that's an integral part of the reason I think you'd be _the dude_ for rocking your SLA on a dive-boat, full stop! You could drop a silicone snorkel keeper over it, and i would still utterly respect that.
> 
> I think I agree with you on the glass-scratching - but it only lasts until you've developed a patina of scratches, in my experience. The first couple are like it is your own flesh. Case scratches are bagatelles. But, once you develop the patina on the glass, you'd never change it for all the world. My old man's 7548 has scratches on scratches on scratches from 30+ years of diving and it is unspeakably awesome... It is very hard to achieve, one suspects that sheer time and working on cars/diving/climbing are your best bet. Any attempt to short-cut the process would invariably break the glass, no doubt!


I agree with valuewatchguy here, and one additional factor for me is that it's a limited edition, so it's not like you could replace it if something went really wrong, like losing the watch entirely. I have been diving with a Rolex Submariner, but I don't think I would with my SBDX019. In general though, I do like the idea of wearing a watch for it's intended purpose.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Still the one!









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Last min shopping 










And some ramen too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Uncle Seiko 19mm tropic









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Sage high-craft Vintage W&W displaces my Uncle Seiko Tropic -- which itself was my 3rd rubber strap on the 62MAS². My first leather on this watch. OMG! It's _THE_ perfect strap for this watch!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

r0gue said:


> Sage high-craft Vintage W&W displaces my Uncle Seiko Tropic -- which itself was my 3rd rubber strap on the 62MAS². My first leather on this watch. OMG! It's _THE_ perfect strap for this watch!


Interesting, could you post more photos in better lighting? thanks! :-!


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Wjean waffle , softer strap


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Loving this combo.


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)




----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

L84AD8 said:


> Interesting, could you post more photos in better lighting? thanks! :-!


You got it!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ damn that strap looks comfy!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

It just occurred to me why Seiko kept the lug width at 19mm, it is obviously so that a wretched awful jubilee cannot be fitted easily to it, which would have ruined the look of an other wise gorgeous reissue.


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

tophotdog said:


> View attachment 12750145


Just a great and amazing picture. 
What a superb watch. I love it

Congrats to the owners!


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

Enjoying a nice quiet Saturday so far. Just started to snow here and may actually stay through Christmas. Christmas songs playing on the stereo and an awesome watch on the wrist. A blessed Christmas indeed. Happy Christmas all.









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## yannis (Apr 16, 2015)

One thing i did not expect about the SLA017 was the power reserve which is better than a 116710 or 116610 and the accuracy which is between +1 to+4 per day!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

As the year ends I have to say the SLA017 is still the watch I will remember most from this year and will do for many years to come. 

It's the watch I reach for whenever there isn't a new watch in its honeymoon period. The watch I go back to when I don't care for any of the others. 

I hope they do a true modern interpretation with full premium materials etc in the future. 

Same 39-40mm size, Hi-Beat movement, Bright hard titanium case, applied Seiko logo, nicer caseback embossing, better bracelet fit and clasp with easy micro adjust comfort, crown writing that aligns with the case on screw down on every watch, new bezel materials or treatment. 

Not asking for much


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trying out this 18mm eBay clasp on 20mm uncle seiko waffle. Not perfect, but close. Longer 12 would have been better. Good thing is unlimited adjustment.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Trying out this 18mm eBay clasp on 20mm uncle seiko waffle. Not perfect, but close. Longer 12 would have been better. Good thing is unlimited adjustment.


Very nice clasp. Do you mind pm me with the source? Thanks.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Very nice clasp. Do you mind pm me with the source? Thanks.


Done. 
I think the quality is ok-ay only, but that unlimited adjustment as well as keeping-the-tail-inside approach is neat


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Done.
> I think the quality is ok-ay only, but that unlimited adjustment as well as keeping-the-tail-inside approach is neat


Thank you !! I have been looking for a clasp for my rubber straps as it makes mounting and dismounting the watch from my wrist so much easier.


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

zuiko said:


> As the year ends I have to say the SLA017 is still the watch I will remember most from this year ...


Agreed. And I bought some great stuff this year. Yet this crazy Seiko is the one that will stick, and I suspect everything else I picked up sans some vintage bits will be recycled for cash to try other future marvels. This 62MAS² is here to stay.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Who else is targeting the next SLA, the 25?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


> Who else is targeting the next SLA, the 25?


I'm very interested, need more details like height for instance and as long as Seiko doesn't put the X on the dial, didn't look like it in the picture but prospexification (DOMOism) is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impalass said:


> I'm very interested, need more details like height for instance and as long as Seiko doesn't put the X on the dial, didn't look like it in the picture but prospexification (DOMOism) is a deal breaker for me.


Yup same situation for me. 44.8mm is a big watch. The SLA017 just starts to look more special all the time. When is the next time Seiko will release a high end mid size diver? Doesnt look like 2018.....and those waiting on a 6105 reissue will certainly get a larger watch as well. But i am interested in the 025 not to replace the 017 though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> ...and those waiting on a 6105 reissue will certainly get a larger watch as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I really hope that doesn't happen. Making 62mas to a 40mm is understandable, since 37mm for a dive watch won't have much audience these days. But 6105 is not a small watch to beginning with at 44mm, it doesn't make sense to make it even larger.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> I really hope that doesn't happen. Making 62mas to a 40mm is understandable, since 37mm for a dive watch won't have much audience these days. But 6105 is not a small watch to beginning with at 44mm, it doesn't make sense to make it even larger.


Sorry i meant larger than sla017... you're right the 6105 needs to true to original size!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Either way, need to wait and see.

Meanwhile..


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

mtb2104 said:


> Who else is targeting the next SLA, the 25?


What are we talking about? Link me up, I'm ignorant to the new 025. Thx!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

r0gue said:


> What are we talking about? Link me up, I'm ignorant to the new 025. Thx!


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44879087

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> Either way, need to wait and see.
> 
> Meanwhile..


What strap is that? Deployable clasp? Looks perfect on the SLA017!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow nice shot


mtb2104 said:


> Either way, need to wait and see.
> 
> Meanwhile..


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

jinfaep said:


> What strap is that? Deployable clasp? Looks perfect on the SLA017!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's a Zuludiver 2-piece nylon from WatchGecko, and modified/fitted to the eBay clasp I had from previous post. So far so good!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Either way, need to wait and see.
> 
> Meanwhile..


Sorry, may I ask (again) what strap that is please?

(Please ignore. U have just answered, thanks)


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

With Hirsch Tiger Strap


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

With MN Black Ops Strap by Erika's Originals


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Thanks! LuCkily it's way too big for me. Whew!



valuewatchguy said:


> **NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches** - Page 534
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

r0gue said:


> Thanks! LuCkily it's way too big for me. Whew!


Wow SLA025! I can't wait.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Either way, need to wait and see.
> 
> Meanwhile..


I like this. It's very close to look and feel of a Longines LD on a sail cloth strap. Contrast grey thread stitch matches the 017 dial perfectly.

I know this is less of a sail cloth and more of a cordura-nylon type of weave look, but it does it for me. I looked at some carbon-fiber textured straps for my SLA017 but the modern, technical look of such strap didn't work for me personally.

Enjoy!


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Has someone found a good bracelet for this watch? The one that came with the watch was horrible. I can only find a 19mm super oyster from strap code:
https://www.strapcode.com/store/19m...-straight-watch-band-p-2722.html#.Wk2nrd_OC5N

But strangely for the 19mm lug version the buckle was listed as 20mm. Anyone has this bracelet please chime in?


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

ohtrythis said:


> With MN Black Ops Strap by Erika's Originals
> View attachment 12765153
> View attachment 12765155
> View attachment 12765157


Is it a 20mm strap?


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

argv said:


> Has someone found a good bracelet for this watch? The one that came with the watch was horrible. I can only find a 19mm super oyster from strap code:
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/19m...-straight-watch-band-p-2722.html#.Wk2nrd_OC5N
> 
> But strangely for the 19mm lug version the buckle was listed as 20mm. Anyone has this bracelet please chime in?


All due respect, but a Strapcode bracelet is NOT better than the OEM bracelet. I mean, it's your money, but that seems like a waste to me.


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Memento Vivere said:


> All due respect, but a Strapcode bracelet is NOT better than the OEM bracelet. I mean, it's your money, but that seems like a waste to me.


Agree, I was just looking at the options. The OEM bracelet was quite disappointing compared to the watch itself.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

argv said:


> Has someone found a good bracelet for this watch? The one that came with the watch was horrible. I can only find a 19mm super oyster from strap code:
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/19m...-straight-watch-band-p-2722.html#.Wk2nrd_OC5N
> 
> But strangely for the 19mm lug version the buckle was listed as 20mm. Anyone has this bracelet please chime in?


https://erikasoriginals.com/

Best ever ...


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

It is but it's narrower than other MN straps from Erika. 
I own Original MN, Mirage and Black Ops but the Black Ops definitely is narrower compared to others.


argv said:


> Is it a 20mm strap?


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

ohtrythis said:


> It is but it's narrower than other MN straps from Erika.
> I own Original MN, Mirage and Black Ops but the Black Ops definitely is narrower compared to others.


Thanks. I heard there was some size variance in MN straps. I'll try a 20mm Black Ops.


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The Original green MN straps were available in 22 and 21 mm. Then came the Black Ops available in 22 and 20 mm. Now she has both Black Ops and a new version of the Original (a different shade of green), both available in 22 and 20 mm. Historically, many parachute straps had to fit smaller lug widths, so you'd get that squished look, which I can't stand. She now lists the true sizes for all straps on her website. I've been meaning to email Erika to see if she has anything in 19 mm laying around.

I'm going to look for a NATO/MN strap when summer rolls around, but it has to be exactly 19 mm. I'm VERY particular about these things (OK, straight up OCD).



ohtrythis said:


> It is but it's narrower than other MN straps from Erika.
> I own Original MN, Mirage and Black Ops but the Black Ops definitely is narrower compared to others.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Uncle Seiko Tropic


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Jarett said:


> Uncle Seiko Tropic


Really good choice. 
For me, the only bracelets that go to the SLA017 are the Waffle and the Tropic (vintage spirit, good feeling, gorgeous design like the original or reissue).

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

SKOBR said:


> Really good choice.
> For me, the only bracelets that go to the SLA017 are the Waffle and the Tropic (vintage spirit, good feeling, gorgeous design like the original or reissue).
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Definitely agree!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Switching between the Tropic strap and the SS bracelet.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

slow_mo said:


> Switching between the Tropic strap and the SS bracelet.


Hi, slow_mo 
Awesome Seiko. I think the bracelet is out of step with the vintage spirit of the watch.
I would have preferred that Seiko creates a SS bracelet more in adequacy with this prestigious 62mas reissue. A specific one. Only for this watch, like that of the TUDOR BLACK BAY with vintage rivets but ... 
Congrats, your watch is superb.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Havent posted here for a while.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

nsx_23 said:


> Havent posted here for a while.


Great shot mate, really captures the cool distortions you get from the polished rehaut/chapter ring

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

^
Brilliant! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

cool shot


Travelller said:


> TGIF :-!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just had to do something different today after seeing Traveller's BW shot.

This watch is just moreish.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Just had to do something different today after seeing Traveller's BW shot.
> 
> This watch is just moreish.
> 
> View attachment 12822159


Not bad at all!


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

The "Ghost" SLA?


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

How did you take this photo?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> How did you take this photo?


I have Polyview Software which has a Negative view operation.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Silver dial would look nice!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Mmmm.. SLA017/SBDX019/62MAS/8LMAS whatever you want to call it.. :-d


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

L84AD8 said:


> Mmmm.. SLA017/SBDX019/62MAS/8LMAS whatever you want to call it.. :-d
> View attachment 12830707


 Nice shot!...Looks great..


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Checking in...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chamampion (Oct 13, 2013)

6 months in and still loving this


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Been wearing it all week on a uncle seiko tropic and it just disappears on the wrist


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow people are using the bracelet!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UNCLE Seiko tropic









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Uncle Seiko here too...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

AWESOME PHOTOGRAPH ..... hard to see why you would ever take it off.



valuewatchguy said:


> UNCLE Seiko tropic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

jay27 said:


> Nice shot!...Looks great..


Thanks alot, it's a brilliant watch! :-!



bluedialer said:


> Wow people are using the bracelet!


I quite enjoy mine on the bracelet.. b-)

Very nice photos everyone, keep them coming! |>


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I may need to cave and for once get what everyone else is getting. The Uncle Seiko Tropic was literally made for this watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bluedialer said:


> I may need to cave and for once get what everyone else is getting. The Uncle Seiko Tropic was literally made for this watch.


Its a nice strap and the real beauty is that it has 19mm strap width at the lugs. I am in between strap holes for my wrist. I think the strap needs the hot water boiling trick to help its naturual curvature some. The strap has a tendency to squeeze the sides of my wrist because it is a bit stiff near the lugs. Probably due to the extra thickness at the lugs.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm back in the market for an SLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)

Two days old


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

1942/2000 checking-in.

I didn't expect to love this piece as much as I do now. I recently gave my Pepsi Samurai to my brother (found it too big for my taste), so I was looking at the SPB051 as replacement. I really want the SLA but the price was a huge leap for the purpose I have in mind--a beater diver to replace my Samurai. Bless my wife for telling me to go for the SLA. I've worn it for two straight weeks now and I'm loving the stealth factor, which suits my personality.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

want one


valuewatchguy said:


> UNCLE Seiko tropic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> I'm back in the market for an SLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can't understand why you would have ever sold it. But I'll never truly understand you nutty flippers.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Its a nice strap and the real beauty is that it has 19mm strap width at the lugs. I am in between strap holes for my wrist. I think the strap needs the hot water boiling trick to help its naturual curvature some. The strap has a tendency to squeeze the sides of my wrist because it is a bit stiff near the lugs. Probably due to the extra thickness at the lugs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks for that insight. Designed to properly use the fat spring bars that's why, I guess. Great that it does take the fats too.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Not sure why this unassuming watch is a keeper...


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

I haven’t tried the bracelet yet. Is it worth braking the plastic wrap?


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Toshk said:


> I haven't tried the bracelet yet. Is it worth braking the plastic wrap?


For me it was worth it. Despite some negative reviews, I was pleasantly surprised with the quality, look and comfort of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jay27 said:


> For me it was worth it. Despite some negative reviews, I was pleasantly surprised with the quality, look and comfort of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for feedback. Have you noticed scratches in between lugs and case?


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Toshk said:


> Thanks for feedback. Have you noticed scratches in between lugs and case?


I have not noticed any. It really gives the watch a different look...Meir modern/retro....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Oops..that should read more modern/ retro...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to let owners know that I wear mine on the bracelet but I’ve found that the divers extension really compromises the comfort level for me. I hate that protruding divers extension digging into my wrist. So I’ve done what I have to my SBDX017 to the SLA017. Fitted a 3 hole Seiko clasp from Yokobies. Infinitely better comfort and perfect match. I’ll post some pics once I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jay27 said:


> I have not noticed any. It really gives the watch a different look...Meir modern/retro....
> View attachment 12839803
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where that spring bar tool then 
Cheers


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had mine on the bracelet for a couple of weeks now and here are my impressions:

1) I was expecting the worst but it's really not that bad. However, it's not that great either.
2) My main gripe is aesthetics and sizing, not quality. First, the end links do not, aesthetically, match the case at all. The mismatch of the slope between the two is glaring. It just doesn't make sense. Second, it only tapers 1 mm. 3 mm of taper would have worked. Finally, the clasp is too large - this is partially due to the lack of taper.

Yeah, the quality is at least a step below my comparably priced in-house Tudor, but I expected that.

If enough people on this thread got together, I wonder if we could get a Hong Kong manufacturer to make a fix. New end links at least or even a whole new bracelet.

Here's a crappy cell phone pic I just took at work (I should get back to that...) before typing this.









This is how Seiko *should have* done the bracelet. Note how the end links match the angle/shape of the case. (Picture stolen from another thread). It should have been (1) end links that match the angles and shape of the case (2) H-link (3) 3 mm of taper with a smaller clasp.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Waser said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to let owners know that I wear mine on the bracelet but I've found that the divers extension really compromises the comfort level for me. I hate that protruding divers extension digging into my wrist. So I've done what I have to my SBDX017 to the SLA017. Fitted a 3 hole Seiko clasp from Yokobies. Infinitely better comfort and perfect match. I'll post some pics once I can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fitted mine with a MM300 clasp as the diver extension was digging into my wrist too.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> I fitted mine with a MM300 clasp as the diver extension was digging into my wrist too.


Second that! Already have an mm300 clasp on the dresser waiting the arrival of the sla I'll be purchasing tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> I've had mine on the bracelet for a couple of weeks now and here are my impressions:
> 
> 1) I was expecting the worst but it's really not that bad. However, it's not that great either.
> 2) My main gripe is aesthetics and sizing, not quality. First, the end links do not, aesthetically, match the case at all. The mismatch of the slope between the two is glaring. It just doesn't make sense. Second, it only tapers 1 mm. 3 mm of taper would have worked. Finally, the clasp is too large - this is partially due to the lack of taper.
> ...


Bracelet MOQ is really high from what i understand. Which is why a lot of microbrands don't offer bracelets.

Might be hard for us to get interest. But i would buy one for sure.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

kamonjj said:


> slow_mo said:
> 
> 
> > I fitted mine with a MM300 clasp as the diver extension was digging into my wrist too.
> ...


Third that.. bought the MM300 clasp before the SLA017 arrived.. works great!



Waser said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to let owners know that I wear mine on the bracelet but I've found that the divers extension really compromises the comfort level for me. I hate that protruding divers extension digging into my wrist. So I've done what I have to my SBDX017 to the SLA017. Fitted a 3 hole Seiko clasp from Yokobies. Infinitely better comfort and perfect match. I'll post some pics once I can.


Curious to see this..


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

Not sure if this has been discussed but when installing 20mm nato straps on odd number lug width such as 19mm of SLA017, I noticed that curved spring bars work the best to account for a slight variance in lug size to strap size. Omega provides their curved spring bars for the same reasons for watches with odd number lug width.

Here is a 20mm grey nato mounted on my SLA017. I can barely noticed the squeezed strap look if any.














Next to my Speedy with Omega OEM nato


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

My timepiece the awesome SLA017 is on my way to join part of my collection. I can't wait to receive it.










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ looks like it’ll fit right in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)

My most beautiful and wonderful watch. And believe me, i have had many


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

One week shy of owning the SLA017 for six months I finally gave in and sized the bracelet yesterday due to a few other members who waited a while to test drive it and the recent discussions about an after market offering.

It's not as bad as some say and I can appreciate it for what it is, even the quirky end links (one of the reasons I got into Seikos was their quirkiness).

Think it will stay on for a while and if an alternative came up I'd consider it but not because I find the OEM bracelet lacking.

(quick shot on an overcast day)


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I think Seiko would've been better off not including the bracelet at all in the package. It is like a nice extra, but it certainly looks like there was nearly zero effort in tailoring it for this limited edition.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

appleb said:


> I think Seiko would've been better off not including the bracelet at all in the package. It is like a nice extra, but it certainly looks like there was nearly zero effort in tailoring it for this limited edition.


I would agree. Not their best effort. The bracelet on the SPB cousins are better. But i mostly wear it on the bracelet regardless.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup



valuewatchguy said:


> ..The bracelet on the SPB cousins are better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

appleb said:


> I think Seiko would've been better off not including the bracelet at all in the package. It is like a nice extra, but it certainly looks like there was nearly zero effort in tailoring it for this limited edition.


At first I was slightly disappointed with the overall quality of the bracelet. However, if you consider this is a LE run, and a GS quality head, Seiko could have left the bracelet out and still charged what they did. Looking at the MSRP of all watches in that price point, it is tough to knock it overall. The head quality (design, fit, finish, polishing, etc) is among the best, and you get a bracelet (albeit not great) for basically free. Really, its not the entire bracelet that I'm not a fan of, its just the end links. I like the style of them but they could have fit the case a little better. The end links do give a vintage feel which could have been what they were going for?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry for the delay. Here's the stock bracelet on a Yokobies 3 hole standard Seiko clasp. Perfect solution to be rid of that uncomfortable diver extension.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Waser said:


> Sorry for the delay. Here's the stock bracelet on a Yokobies 3 hole standard Seiko clasp. Perfect solution to be rid of that uncomfortable diver extension.


Thanks for sharing, really looks perfect! :-!


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

L84AD8 said:


> Thanks for sharing, really looks perfect! :-!


Thanks. I think so too. I have the same clasp on my SBDX017 as I find the ratcheting clasp a bit bulky for my small wrist.

This standard 3 hole clasp is a great solution and relatively inexpensive from Yokobies too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

L84AD8 said:


> Mmmm.. SLA017/SBDX019/62MAS/8LMAS whatever you want to call it.. :-d


Nicely captured! :-!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm back!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> At first I was slightly disappointed with the overall quality of the bracelet. However, if you consider this is a LE run, and a GS quality head, Seiko could have left the bracelet out and still charged what they did. Looking at the MSRP of all watches in that price point, it is tough to knock it overall. The head quality (design, fit, finish, polishing, etc) is among the best, and you get a bracelet (albeit not great) for basically free. Really, its not the entire bracelet that I'm not a fan of, its just the end links. I like the style of them but they could have fit the case a little better. The end links do give a vintage feel which could have been what they were going for?


Agreed. Think about what Blacpain charges for a dive watch without a bracelet! (comment slightly tongue-in-cheek)



Waser said:


> Sorry for the delay. Here's the stock bracelet on a Yokobies 3 hole standard Seiko clasp. Perfect solution to be rid of that uncomfortable diver extension.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome - thanks for posting. Is that clasp any narrower than the stock SLA clasp?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> At first I was slightly disappointed with the overall quality of the bracelet. However, if you consider this is a LE run, and a GS quality head, Seiko could have left the bracelet out and still charged what they did. Looking at the MSRP of all watches in that price point, it is tough to knock it overall. The head quality (design, fit, finish, polishing, etc) is among the best, and you get a bracelet (albeit not great) for basically free. Really, its not the entire bracelet that I'm not a fan of, its just the end links. I like the style of them but they could have fit the case a little better. The end links do give a vintage feel which could have been what they were going for?


Agreed. Think about what Blacpain charges for a dive watch without a bracelet! (comment slightly tongue-in-cheek)



Waser said:


> Sorry for the delay. Here's the stock bracelet on a Yokobies 3 hole standard Seiko clasp. Perfect solution to be rid of that uncomfortable diver extension.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome - thanks for posting. Is that clasp any narrower than the stock SLA clasp?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> Agreed. Think about what Blacpain charges for a dive watch without a bracelet! (comment slightly tongue-in-cheek)
> 
> Awesome - thanks for posting. Is that clasp any narrower than the stock SLA clasp?


It's an 18mm clasp just like stock SLA one. Fits perfectly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

I need one of these. Note it's a need. Not a want. 

: )

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

accidental post, please disregard


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

So I have some issues with the bezel action of my newly acquired SLA017. Last night I noticed it was a lot harder to turn than my original SLA017, so I ran it under water while turning the bezel (figuring some dirt or grit found its way under the bezel), and it became completely stuck. This morning I used some floss and some seiko silicone lube to try and free it. It spins now, but it is still not the way it should be. I no longer have audible clicks but at least it is spinning. I just fear it will eventually get stuck again and I'll have to send it in for servicing. 

Anyone else have any issues pertaining to the bezel?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Very disappointing for a watch that's been released less than a year ago. Maybe that watch head by itself isn't worth the msrp price after all.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Very disappointing for a watch that's been released less than a year ago. Maybe that watch head by itself isn't worth the msrp price after all.


^ haha what? Let's not go high and to the right because of a bezel issue which could be as simple as a rubber gasket hanging up or dried grease.

I can tell with my own eyes that the zaratsu polishing/line work is top notch. The sunburst dial is extravagant. Plus it's running +3 per day.

It's worth the price.

Ask me if it's worth it in 2 years when you can't find them except for on eBay for twice the cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> ^ haha what? Let's not go high and to the right because of a bezel issue which could be as simple as a rubber gasket hanging up or dried grease.
> 
> I can tell with my own eyes that the zaratsu polishing/line work is top notch. The sunburst dial is extravagant. Plus it's running +3 per day.
> 
> ...


Dried grease? On a watch that's barely 1 year old? What did they use to butter it up, Crisco? Twice the cost? I think not. Here in Europe they still haven't sold out of new stock.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

After having mine for several months now I can say that I will probably never tire of this watch. Its really beautiful and classy looking. From the size to the case finish and the way it plays with incoming light. Classic watch which is becoming less available on the aftermarket now.

Glad I made this purchase. And as an FYI, I never used the bracelet. Its just so cool worn on a strap or phenomonato strap.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Dried grease? On a watch that's barely 1 year old? What did they use to butter it up, Crisco? Twice the cost? I think not. Here in Europe they still haven't sold out of new stock.


Right, that's how GS does it. They only make some of the best watches in the world, period. You can't dispute that statement.

Please troll elsewhere. Or provide something of merit to the conversation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Redbaronace said:


> After having mine for several months now I can say that I will probably never tire of this watch. Its really beautiful and classy looking. From the size to the case finish and the way it plays with incoming light. Classic watch which is becoming less available on the aftermarket now.
> 
> Glad I made this purchase.


Totally agree! I've been wearing mine almost daily with absolutely no complaints.. Actually this week I've had two offers from close friends to buy my watch after seen it on my wrist.. the thought of not been able to get another one (at the price I paid), made the offers not even a consideration, I like mine that much! 
And the fact that it's running at +2.5s/day makes it pretty much the perfect watch for me! b-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

L84AD8 said:


> Totally agree! I've been wearing mine almost daily with absolutely no complaints.. Actually this week I've had two offers from close friends to buy my watch after seen it on my wrist.. the thought of not been able to get another one (at the price I paid), made the offers not even a consideration, I like mine that much!
> And the fact that it's running at +2.5s/day makes it pretty much the perfect watch for me! b-)
> View attachment 12859231


 You guys with your +2.5 should feel lucky. Mine started at +17 and has settled down to around +10 a day. Which wasnt a problem in my normal habit of a watch rotation every few days. But the SLA is changing some of those habits and I'm making fewer rotations now. Wearing the SLA longer than usual these days. I've even sold off a few cherished pieces like my GS because of the lack of lack of wrist time.

I have no intention to sell my SLA but i am very interested in the 6159 reissue coming this year from seiko.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> You guys with your +2.5 should feel lucky. Mine started at +17 and has settled down to around +10 a day. Which wasnt a problem in my normal habit of a watch rotation every few days. But the SLA is changing some of those habits and I'm making fewer rotations now. Wearing the SLA longer than usual these days. I've even sold off a few cherished pieces like my GS because of the lack of lack of wrist time.
> 
> I have no intention to sell my SLA but i am very interested in the 6159 reissue coming this year from seiko.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I too am very interested in the 6159 reissue. I am concerned about the price though. I have read it would be around price of the SLA017 but I also heard it would be north of 5k.

Have you heard anything concrete?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> I too am very interested in the 6159 reissue. I am concerned about the price though. I have read it would be around price of the SLA017 but I also heard it would be north of 5k.
> 
> Have you heard anything concrete?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a post on the new seiko thread saying 550k yen plus tax. Which is definitely more than the SLA017, which makes sense as it is a high beat.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

aalin13 said:


> There was a post on the new seiko thread saying 550k yen plus tax. Which is definitely more than the SLA017, which makes sense as it is a high beat.


Yea I saw that too. If that's the case, it's a little too rich for my blood given it's probably going to use the existing MM300 case. A 3k premium for a hi beat/dial and hands is a lot for me. Pricing near the SLA017 seems more reasonable to me given it would be a 1500+ premium over an MM300. 1k for the movement increase and 500 for the dial and hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF, everyone


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Yea I saw that too. If that's the case, it's a little too rich for my blood given it's probably going to use the existing MM300 case. A 3k premium for a hi beat/dial and hands is a lot for me. Pricing near the SLA017 seems more reasonable to me given it would be a 1500+ premium over an MM300. 1k for the movement increase and 500 for the dial and hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no expert but based on the SLA release I'm willing to bet that they're not going to reuse the mm300 case.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> Yea I saw that too. If that's the case, it's a little too rich for my blood given it's probably going to use the existing MM300 case. A 3k premium for a hi beat/dial and hands is a lot for me. Pricing near the SLA017 seems more reasonable to me given it would be a 1500+ premium over an MM300. 1k for the movement increase and 500 for the dial and hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is expensive, but seeing as SBEX005 is 650k JPY, it is in line with their pricing. The case is definitely unique, there is a photo of the case back online, and it shows a completely different case back design to the MM300, it is flat like the original 6159-7001, and the lug width is 19mm I think. The other difference is it will have a sapphire crystal.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> Right, that's how GS does it. They only make some of the best watches in the world, period. You can't dispute that statement.
> 
> Please troll elsewhere. Or provide something of merit to the conversation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not disputing the quality of GS watches. I am well aware of their quality. I'm disputing however that your argument that your bezel issue may be due to dried up lubricant is preposterous given its newness.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

T1meout said:


> I'm not disputing the quality of GS watches. I am well aware of their quality. I'm disputing however that your argument that your bezel issue may be due to dried up lubricant is preposterous given its newness.


Do you think it's a possibility the grease washed out from me running it under water and continually turning the bezel? Which in turn would be my fault and not seiko.

Now that I applied some seiko grease, It's functioning similarly to my previous one. I'm not going to discredit seiko or the watch over a minor thing. I've owned 4 Rolex's and had issues with 3 of them. Do they suck? No. Am I going to trash them or the brand? No. Am I going to be a tool on the internet when someone has a minor issue? No. Perhaps you should do the same. Be cool and enjoy watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Enjoying some drinks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)

Those indices, those hands


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

kamonjj said:


> So I have some issues with the bezel action of my newly acquired SLA017. Last night I noticed it was a lot harder to turn than my original SLA017, so I ran it under water while turning the bezel (figuring some dirt or grit found its way under the bezel), and it became completely stuck. This morning I used some floss and some seiko silicone lube to try and free it. It spins now, but it is still not the way it should be. I no longer have audible clicks but at least it is spinning. I just fear it will eventually get stuck again and I'll have to send it in for servicing.
> 
> Anyone else have any issues pertaining to the bezel?


Bezel's gasket probably is cut and needs replacing. Simple as taking the bezel out and measuring the inner gasket ring. Are you one of those bezel turning maniacs? It's just a rubber gasket its not supposed to be worked like a Land rover tyre you know.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Bezel's gasket probably is cut and needs replacing. Simple as taking the bezel out and measuring the inner gasket ring. Are you one of those bezel turning maniacs? It's just a rubber gasket its not supposed to be worked like a Land rover tyre you know.


Thanks for the reply. After lubricating the bezel, it's all good!

Go eagles! Haha. Love this dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

2g2gn said:


> Nice watch but price is crazy high.


True......the same could be said for many watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> True......the same could be said for many watches.


The worst is when they put a 6R15 in anything over $400!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Price is crazy high on all nice watches. This one is a steal if you can live with Diashield.



2g2gn said:


> Nice watch but price is crazy high.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

bmdaia said:


> Price is crazy high on all nice watches. This one is a steal if you can live with Diashield.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. Everyone always says it's expensive but doesn't provide a comparable watch at its price point.

It's on par with Tudor and Omega IMO. They have better endlink fitment but I feel the finishing on the SLA head is better, so it's a wash. Plus it's an LE, gotta add a slight premium for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> I agree. Everyone always says it's expensive but doesn't provide a comparable watch at its price point.
> 
> It's on par with Tudor and Omega IMO. ......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who cares! did you see this fabulous picture from mtb2104! If it werent for the cell phone shadow visible in the glass it would be a near perfect shot with that building reflection! 
Tudor doesn't have one modern watch with this type of sex appeal. Don't worry folks you have a beauty on on your hands and as long as Seiko keeps pumping out 44mm+ watches, this piece really has zero competition.



mtb2104 said:


>


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ that pic is amazing! You got that right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> It's on par with Tudor and Omega IMO.


Agree, except the bracelet.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Off to Japan


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ so jealous! I’d love to be able to stop by seiko and take a peek! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

kamonjj did you trade a rolex sub for your sla017?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Redbaronace said:


> kamonjj did you trade a rolex sub for your sla017?


Flipped the sub and bought an sla. That is correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

This watch has zero competition no matter what Seiko does. It is existentially flawless.



valuewatchguy said:


> ..as long as Seiko keeps pumping out 44mm+ watches, this piece really has zero competition.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Smart move. 1B Subs. 1K SLA. Do the math eh!?



kamonjj said:


> Flipped the sub and bought an sla. That is correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> Flipped the sub and bought an sla. That is correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did exactly the same, and I couldn't be happier !

My move was primarily driven by the SLA giving my smaller wrist a much better fit than the ceramic boxy square lugged sub. It was a great replacement for me in my "nice diver" department (irrespective of the price diff) !


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> I did exactly the same, and I couldn't be happier !
> 
> My move was primarily driven by the SLA giving my smaller wrist a much better fit than the ceramic boxy square lugged sub. It was a great replacement for me in my "nice diver" department (irrespective of the price diff) !


I loved the sub. I couldn't justify an 7kish daily beater when I would enjoy the sla just the same or moreso in some areas. Plus it has some awesome character. I wish the sla had a glidelock haha. But I also wish every watch had a glidelock.

I feel the sub is more comfortable but the dial, crystal, and large crown of the sla make it very attractive next to the sub. The sla is a watch enthusiast type piece (expensive, limited run seiko, most don't associate seiko with this expensive of a watch), where the sub is an everyone piece (arguably the most sought after Rolex/ brand luxury watch on the planet). I can see why subs are loved by many.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> I loved the sub. I couldn't justify an 7kish daily beater when I would enjoy the sla just the same or moreso in some areas. Plus it has some awesome character. I wish the sla had a glidelock haha. But I also wish every watch had a glidelock.
> 
> I feel the sub is more comfortable but the dial, crystal, and large crown of the sla make it very attractive next to the sub. The sla is a watch enthusiast type piece (expensive, limited run seiko, most don't associate seiko with this expensive of a watch), where the sub is an everyone piece (arguably the most sought after Rolex/ brand luxury watch on the planet). I can see why subs are loved by many.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally! Someone praising Rolex without bashing Seiko 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> I wish the sla had a glidelock haha. But I also wish every watch had a glidelock.


Aftermarket Glidelocks can be obtained on eBay and Amazon. The trick is getting SLA compatible endlinks.

I refuse to install the Seiko SLA OEM endlinks as they will damage the case of the SLA:










link to photo thread of damage to SLA from endlinks, post 1877 of this thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-188.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kamonjj said:


> .......the dial, crystal, and large crown of the sla make it very attractive next to the sub.......


Adding the mirror polished inner bezel/rehaut to the list of attractive attributes of the SLA


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

jinfaep said:


> Finally! Someone praising Rolex without bashing Seiko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


They make great watches but I feel they are over priced. There are many great options at much more reasonable price points. I couldn't help but think I was paying a 3k premium for the name, resale, and prestige (which aren't why I enjoy watches).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Off the bracelet for a while.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

In my thinking this is a Diashield issue. Only reason I still hold back from this otherwise masterpiece.



yankeexpress said:


> ..SLA OEM endlinks as they will damage the case of the SLA:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Love that dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

You guys are making me wanting to put it on the bracelet. Almost forgot how beautiful it looks on steel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Love these erika original straps!!!! If you don't have one, you need to get one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking good, is that a 20?



kamonjj said:


> Love these erika original straps!!!! If you don't have one, you need to get one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ yes, it’s the 20. Some slight scrunch but fits fine. You can still adjust where it sits on the watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still seeking the best combo for SLA... having tried Erika's/Toxic/Blusharkand many others, I have it on Phenomenato now.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> Still seeking the best combo for SLA... having tried Erika's/Toxic/Blusharkand many others, I have it on Phenomenato now.


For me, personally, I love it on a tropic strap, I think they work together in perfect harmony.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Spectacular on a 20mm Robby


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Tropics do look great!
I have tried a number of different tropic/waffle straps (WG/US etc), but comfort sometimes could be challenging as I am usually between holes (*shrugs*)... also, some thinner rubber straps looks just a tad off since top of the lugs will stick out a little more..
Yes I am being picky here... 



electorn said:


> For me, personally, I love it on a tropic strap, I think they work together in perfect harmony.
> 
> View attachment 12894261


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> Tropics do look great!
> I have tried a number of different tropic/waffle straps (WG/US etc), but comfort sometimes could be challenging as I am usually between holes (*shrugs*)... also, some thinner rubber straps looks just a tad off since top of the lugs will stick out a little more..
> Yes I am being picky here...


I know what you mean about comfort; I tried the non original tropics and they felt nasty somehow. I managed to find this old stock strap and it feels really soft on the wrist. Luckily for me the holes actually work out and it fits beautifully (I don't mind a bit of lug exposure!).

Its a great watch to use as a strap test bed though and there are hours of fun to be had, all part of the fun!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Tropics do look great!
> I have tried a number of different tropic/waffle straps (WG/US etc), but comfort sometimes could be challenging as I am usually between holes (*shrugs*)... also, some thinner rubber straps looks just a tad off since top of the lugs will stick out a little more..
> Yes I am being picky here...


Yea, I have the between hole fitment issues myself. That's why I love these Erika's originals or eulit panama perlon straps. They are completely customizable to your wrist. Well worth the price of admission.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Yea, I have the between hole fitment issues myself. That's why I love these Erika's originals or eulit panama perlon straps. They are completely customizable to your wrist. Well worth the price of admission.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yap, and I actually have a few from Erika in various sizes.... just thinking if I should add the mirage soon... not sure if it is as dark as some admiralty in the market.


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

I think this strap is 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF & happy CNY to all our Asian members!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Waser said:


> I think this strap is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks awesome....what is it?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


> Thanks awesome....what is it?


https://www.iwantastrap.com/collections/frontpage/products/grey-stitch-sailcloth-strap

Here you go ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDKNFD (Aug 23, 2016)

That sailcloth strap is awesome!!!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Waser said:


>


Looks like a 20mm Hadley-Roma Cordura MS850 to me. :think:

A very military style strap, probably not my first thought for the SLA017, but that looks great! :-!

*https://www.globalwatchband.com/genuine-cordura-high-performance-watch-band-20mm-ms850.html*

I even have one laying around, I'll have to try it on mine! 

- Thomas

P.S. Oops, I see I am wrong! :rodekaart Sorry about that! :-(


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Looks like a 20mm Hadley-Roma Cordura MS850 to me. :think:
> 
> ...


The Sailcloth fabric is different to the lighter canvas of the HR strap you linked.

I used to have a Sailcloth for an old Planet Ocean. They really suit divers well IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Not sure if anyone tried this yet. I was putting on the bracelet today and thought I should use some kind of protection. So I decided to cover up the endlinks. The blue sticker is recycled from my new ninja turtle. It reduces the play a little and hopefully will prevent scratches.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I see that as adding to the problem. Micro grit will become impregnated in the tape and mark the case surface. I have stoned mine so that there are no lumps bumps or sharpe edges. Grit and dust will fall through.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> I see that as adding to the problem. Micro grit will become impregnated in the tape and mark the case surface. I have stoned mine so that there are no lumps bumps or sharpe edges. Grit and dust will fall through.


I have already lightly sand and buffed the surface. I've also consider to do a mirror finish. How did yours turned out?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

DonJ53 said:


> I see that as adding to the problem. Micro grit will become impregnated in the tape and mark the case surface. I have stoned mine so that there are no lumps bumps or sharpe edges. Grit and dust will fall through.


The solution to that is to tape the case and not the end link.


----------



## Borderkeeper (Feb 13, 2018)

Just a little drive time, been on my wrist since day one looks different every day


----------



## cookiemonster2017 (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't want to remove the protective film on case back because of scratches.

but i found solution.

I bought a transparency film to great film maker.

it is very transparency and strong. i love it.


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Waser said:


> The Sailcloth fabric is different to the lighter canvas of the HR strap you linked.
> 
> I used to have a Sailcloth for an old Planet Ocean. They really suit divers well IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just for accuracy, this is not a cloth of any sort. It's vinyl stamped to look like a fabric. It has no threads, it's not woven in any manner.
The owner owned up to it and changed his site to sailcloth pattern or style. But I can see it's still misleading for some.


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Just to keep on topic, here's mine, love it to pieces


----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

New to watch U seek and have been a watch addict for the last two years. I influenced my husband and now he is bitten by the bug too. So I went and bought him the sla017. He is crazy for it. He has not taken it off! It is a beautiful looking thing. Must make him join and post pics.

Quick question is this watch nicknamed the Sensei? Can't get my head wrapped round all the Seiko nicknames yet still learning.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Nomoslove said:


> New to watch U seek and have been a watch addict for the last two years. I influenced my husband and now he is bitten by the bug too. So I went and bought him the sla017. He is crazy for it. He has not taken it off! It is a beautiful looking thing. Must make him join and post pics.
> 
> Quick question is this watch nicknamed the Sensei? Can't get my head wrapped round all the Seiko nicknames yet still learning.


I haven't heard that nickname used for it but I like the idea! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

The way they explained it was that they said sensei means one that comes before. I just had to ask here to be sure.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Bulang & Sons Piombo Gray strap


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

No wrist shots yet.....maybe I should wear it


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

Jarett said:


> Bulang & Sons Piombo Gray strap


Nice Straps! I would love to see more pictures of them with SLA017 including wrist shots.


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Bulang & Sons Piombo Gray strap vol.II


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Original makes this look like a joke


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

dcfis said:


> Original makes this look like a joke


? The original 62mas? The original that didn't have a screw down crown, had weaker water resistance, did not have a sapphire, did not have an anti scratch coating, and did not have expert polished markers or case sides?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dcfis said:


> Original makes this look like a joke


If you have an original, please post. We would love to see it....seriously. nothing but love for the original 62mas here.

But there is no need to randomly pop in here and try to insult a bunch of people you dont know just because you dont like the watch they bought.....unless you just want to be a troll.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

dcfis said:


> Original makes this look like a joke


Guess the jokes on me. :-!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you have an original, please post. We would love to see it....seriously. nothing but love for the original 62mas here.
> 
> But there is no need to randomly pop in here and try to insult a bunch of people you dont know just because you dont like the watch they bought.....unless you just want to be a troll.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


A couple years from now when these cannot be found anywhere, we will all be laughing. The value will be through the roof and it will be a serious seiko collectible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

dcfis said:


> Original makes this look like a joke


I would have to agree that unless you just love the nostalgia, I believe this homage is better than the original in most every way.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

New grey Erika's originals!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Glad to see u here rockmastermike, I always admire your super stunning photoshots which makes an already beautiful piece even prettier. Love to see more please. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dcfis said:


> Original makes this look like a joke


Troll


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

KoolKat said:


> Glad to see u here rockmastermike, I always admire your super stunning photoshots which makes an already beautiful piece even prettier. Love to see more please. Thanks for sharing !


Thank you


----------



## Azurax (Apr 24, 2014)

argv said:


> Agree, except the bracelet.


Pelagos Bracelet...enuff said


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Gorgeous.

SLA owners: does the dial read more gray or black in person?
Also, do you feel you got your money's worth?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jmai said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> SLA owners: does the dial read more gray or black in person?
> Also, do you feel you got your money's worth?


Depends on the light.

It is vastly overpriced, so is a Sub. The movement is fantastic nonetheless.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> It is vastly overpriced, so is a Sub. The movement is fantastic nonetheless.


That's what I thought too. The desire is there though.


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

Worth every penny


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Haters always gonna hate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


Glad to see you here man! 

These sexy photos made me want to wear mine!


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Bulang & Sons NATO


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I love this crystal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still on bracelet


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Amazing shots! Love it!


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

i get one , but i don't know should i keep it or going to sell it?


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

New wallet and strap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

vincentle7914 said:


> i get one , but i don't know should i keep it or going to sell it?


If it doesnt float your boat....sell it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)

What is wrong with Diashield, why it is so hard to live with it?


bmdaia said:


> Price is crazy high on all nice watches. This one is a steal if you can live with Diashield.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

From what I understand scratches in Diashield are permanent and cannot be brushed or polished out. So that's a non-starter for me, but I'm a huge SLA admirer anyway. From afar.



4236 said:


> What is wrong with Diashield, why it is so hard to live with it?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> From what I understand scratches in Diashield are permanent and cannot be brushed or polished out. So that's a non-starter for me, but I'm a huge SLA admirer anyway. From afar.


So if you have scratches on your non Diashield watch you have them polished out...I doubt it. It's part of a patina.


----------



## 4236 (May 28, 2010)

For me that is the beauty of the Diashield, it prevents polishing, from me and everybody else 


bmdaia said:


> From what I understand scratches in Diashield are permanent and cannot be brushed or polished out. So that's a non-starter for me, but I'm a huge SLA admirer anyway. From afar.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

4236 said:


> For me that is the beauty of the Diashield, it prevents polishing, from me and everybody else


Haha, I never thought of it like that! I just got a watch back from service and was happy they followed my instructions not to polish.

At first I disliked Diashield because of its darker color and how it feels in the hand, but I've grown okay with it.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Brilliant point I never thought of it that way. An unpolished (for real) vintage Rollie can be worth a small fortune solely by virtue of that one quality every SLA will always possess. Food for thought, seriously.



4236 said:


> For me that is the beauty of the Diashield, it prevents polishing, from me and everybody else


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Guess Diashield is like having a sapphire crystal. Harder to scratch but once you do, there's no easy fix.
How many here would prefer the SLA017 with a "Hesalite" crystal?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> Guess Diashield is like having a sapphire crystal. Harder to scratch but once you do, there's no easy fix.
> How many here would prefer the SLA017 with a "Hesalite" crystal?


Ya here, I wish it's warmer, but looking at my speedy (which I seldom wear), it might be looking like a 20-year-old watch by now, which is not a bad thing either.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

That's another great point about Diashield.



Watch19 said:


> Guess Diashield is like having a sapphire crystal. Harder to scratch but once you do, there's no easy fix.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

Can I ask where this strap is from?


----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

Jarett said:


> New wallet and strap


This strap


----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

My husband is looking for a good leather strap. But for the moment I think it looks good on the khaki nato.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Nomoslove said:


> My husband is looking for a good leather strap. But for the moment I think it looks good on the khaki nato.
> View attachment 12954357


Looking awesome there!
Have you looked at Bas and Lokes? No affiliation with them though.

Still on bracelet for me.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


> Looking awesome there!
> Have you looked at Bas and Lokes? No affiliation with them though.
> 
> Still on bracelet for me.


I could be the minority here, but having toyed with various 'nice strap options', I find the original bracelet gets the most wrist time (for me).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bulang and Sons
https://magazine.bulangandsons.com/strap-guide-seiko-65mas/

DeGriff Strap

B AND R straps









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

Great thanks for the recommendations! Will check it out!

I'll post pics with the strap once I get it.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

The bracelet is really growing on me, and I am not really a bracelet guy!


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you have an original, please post. We would love to see it....seriously. nothing but love for the original 62mas here.
> 
> But there is no need to randomly pop in here and try to insult a bunch of people you dont know just because you dont like the watch they bought.....unless you just want to be a troll.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sure #1










And #2


----------



## DashFlash (Dec 31, 2017)

Do the SLA017 lugs curve down? The SBD051 doesn't really curve down much and is relatively flat which turns me off.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Will a mm300 clasp fit on the SLA bracelet?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Will a mm300 clasp fit on the SLA bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes!,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

A few shots from today with the watch gecko tropic strap fitted with the original fat bars,tight but not as hard to fit as i thought it might be ?


----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> The bracelet is really growing on me, and I am not really a bracelet guy!


My husband has his on the bracelet now and is loving it. As for straps we went with Bas and Lokes. Will update with pics.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Yes!,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

dcfis said:


> Sure #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not quite sure what conclusion to draw from this... It sure doesn't fit my idea of what a 6217 should look like.


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Nomoslove said:


> My husband is looking for a good leather strap. But for the moment I think it looks good on the khaki nato.
> View attachment 12954357


Is that a 20 mm nato you are using?

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

panerai7 said:


> Just to keep on topic, here's mine, love it to pieces


What kind of strap is that? Looks good!

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomoslove (Feb 22, 2018)

chippyboy said:


> Is that a 20 mm nato you are using?
> 
> Best,
> Chris
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, he squeezed it on to a 20 mm nato. It went on fine. Now he is wearing it on the bracelet and waiting for his black leather nato to arrive.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Back onto the Erika's original strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Guys, I don't know if it is common to share a video link, but I thought it could be interesting for the community.
And it could make the price of the SLA017 decrease, which is good for my wallet.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

westy64 said:


> Guys, I don't know if it is common to share a video link, but I thought it could be interesting for the community.
> And it could make the price of the SLA017 decrease, which is good for my wallet.


I love your work.

I may have missed it, but is it someone else's watch and you're looking to purchase one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

kamonjj said:


> I love your work.
> 
> I may have missed it, but is it someone else's watch and you're looking to purchase one?


Thank you but no, it is not my work, I am not Spencer, but I love his work on vids and watches.
I did not do anything but watching the video and sharing it.
I was very much surprised when watching the results of the accuracy tests on the timegrapher, assuming that this $4200 would have been perfectly set up before release to the customers. I must admit I was just looking at the watch from a purely aesthetic point of view, and I thought that the tech side was fully adressed. It seems not to be necessarily the case.
I'd like Spencer Klein to review the SPB051. Just to know how accurate it appears.
As of the SLA017, I love the aesthetic, but it is far over my budget.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

post error


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

and that's a good review....who on earth looks at the time through a 10x eye glass.

The case depth has also been increased to cater for the additional 50 metres.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

DonJ53 said:


> and that's a good review....who on earth looks at the time through a 10x eye glass.
> 
> The case depth has also been increased to cater for the additional 50 metres.


Interesting remark, but I personnally think it is with this kind of details that some watches really pay for the money you spend. A nice shape, a nice sapphire, that's ok. Paying attention to the details will make (or not) the difference.
Do not misunderstand me, I love this watch. I would buy it if I could afford.
But it's interesting to compare the details with the old ones.
When looking at some old Seikos, you will see the care they gave to the corners of the markers, the date window, etc... stupid things, of course, but signs of a care given to the product.
Is it still the case on the SLA017 ?

I was more disappointed by the accuracy test than the dial inspection...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

I feel like we already getting desensitized by Seiko’s QC now. But every time I wear a Swiss watch, they just remind me how accurate a mechanical watch can be. Comparing to the $3400 SLA017 that’s getting +9spd, my $1000 Stowa flieger never get pass +-2spd.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

westy64 said:


> Interesting remark, but I personnally think it is with this kind of details that some watches really pay for the money you spend. A nice shape, a nice sapphire, that's ok. Paying attention to the details will make (or not) the difference.
> Do not misunderstand me, I love this watch. I would buy it if I could afford.
> But it's interesting to compare the details with the old ones.
> When looking at some old Seikos, you will see the care they gave to the corners of the markers, the date window, etc... stupid things, of course, but signs of a care given to the product.
> ...


Comparing accuracy with a $100 machine ? which he stated gave a different reading the day before.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> I feel like we already getting desensitized by Seiko's QC now. But every time I wear a Swiss watch, they just remind me how accurate a mechanical watch can be. Comparing to the $3400 SLA017 that's getting +9spd, my $1000 Stowa flieger never get pass +-2spd.


My RW is much the same and the date changes right as both hands hit 12


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

Bulang & Sons style jacket and NATO strap


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The SK video review was a little bit of a let down. He kept referring to the wrong movement and calling it a high-beat and complained about things like filling up the lume in the markers too evenly. The hands on the SLA017 are breathtaking, I am not sure why he'd want them to be flat vs. diamond cut and polished. 

The only complaint I would have on this watch vs. the original is that the caseback is laser etched vs. being engraved. The non-applied Seiko logo, which I don't think he mentioned, is not a problem for me as the print job is breathtaking and the markers are so ultra-reflective.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

interesting to see similar scenarios here as well!

as I always remind myself: buy for YOURSELF; do not buy for other people


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

What I don’t get is his gripe with the M in the 200 m. It goes past jewels similar to how the D in diver is past the D in Diashock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

walrusmonger said:


> The SK video review was a little bit of a let down. He kept referring to the wrong movement and calling it a high-beat and complained about things like filling up the lume in the markers too evenly. The hands on the SLA017 are breathtaking, I am not sure why he'd want them to be flat vs. diamond cut and polished.
> 
> The only complaint I would have on this watch vs. the original is that the caseback is laser etched vs. being engraved. The non-applied Seiko logo, which I don't think he mentioned, is not a problem for me as the print job is breathtaking and the markers are so ultra-reflective.


I think he was saying the second hand is stamped and polished rather than grind down to a flat surface then polished. He's a watchmaker and he works under a loupe. It's not strange that he cares about the details.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

walrusmonger said:


> The SK video review was a little bit of a let down. He kept referring to the wrong movement and calling it a high-beat and complained about things like filling up the lume in the markers too evenly. The hands on the SLA017 are breathtaking, I am not sure why he'd want them to be flat vs. diamond cut and polished.
> 
> The only complaint I would have on this watch vs. the original is that the caseback is laser etched vs. being engraved. The non-applied Seiko logo, which I don't think he mentioned, is not a problem for me as the print job is breathtaking and the markers are so ultra-reflective.


Have to watch most of his other videos on vintage seikos, then you will get where he is coming from. Also he deals a lot with vintage seikos so hi beat in his case would be 28.8 and is still considered hi beat. also, I'm aware of the 36k hi beat. but those are far less featured in is work from what ive seen.

its all in the details I suppose.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Regarding the review:

1) I agree with his opinion of the end links (what was Seiko thinking!) but not the indicies and hands. I think the slight changes to the later are actually an aesthetic improvement over the original. Just my subjective opinion.

2) The big issue, of course, is his timegrapher readings. Let's assume he has the correct lift angle. Is this a continuation of the oiling issues pointed out by other watchmakers upon servicing the first MM300s? If so, is the escapement over oiled because it's made by robots? Does this watch actually need to be serviced before it gives Swiss-like readings on a timegrapher?!?!

On a side note, mine is keeping about +5 to +6 sec/day with almost no variation and better isochronism than any ETA 2824 or 2892 I've owned (all my ETAs, even Top Grade, have relatively poor isochronism). If I position it crown down overnight I think it keeps about +3 sec/day but I haven't tried that for a while. Unfortunately, I do not have a timegrapher, so I have no idea how it would perform by those metrics.

Seiko is definitely quirky. I love mine, and I'm even wearing it on bracelet. That said, in terms of bracelet quality and timekeeping Seiko is a step behind Tudor's in-house lineup at the same price (My two most common daily wearers, and also my favorite watches, are my Seiko SLA017 and Tudor North Flag).



westy64 said:


> Guys, I don't know if it is common to share a video link, but I thought it could be interesting for the community.
> And it could make the price of the SLA017 decrease, which is good for my wallet.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ Tudor does make a hell of a watch. 

With that being said, the pelagos has its share of issues as well. I’ve owned one of each iteration of the pelagos and I love many things about it, but like Seiko has its quirks. I say the pelagos may get the slight edge over the sla for me in terms of overall quality but it’s extremely close for me. 

I love the sla for different reasons but feel the head quality is a cut above the pelagos. The dial and crystal on the sla of a cut way above the pelagos. The lume is a draw but the pelagos has more of it, one of the best in the world. However, the pelagos bracelet wins by a landslide. 

The Inhouse movement of the pelagos is fantastic. The Seiko could perform close enough for me with a proper regulation but I wish it came that way from the factory. 

I still choose the sla over the pelagos for the overall proportions, style, exclusivity, and it’s dial/crystal. I have been contemplating flipping my sla but only to find an explorer purchase. I just picked up a GS, and it could fill the same void the sla does for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, I guess I got lucky.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

mtb2104 said:


> Well, I guess I got lucky.


Those are killer specs! I'll put mine on a timegrapher and see where it's falling in line

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine is running very well.

Edit: not sure how true this is, but I've read in another thread it's usually around 280 when new. Mine went up to 277. So this thing may have settled in very well. As good as any other manufacturer. This definitely made me have a new respect for the level of quality of this piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

The amplitude was even higher today at over 285 and still running absolutely fantastic. I am elated with the performance of this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

A diver in the water.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Videos posted of SLA017 (not mine) including opening up in the second video:


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ the movement sure looks beautiful! Not sure why he posted the second video without the results of his regulation? 

Either way, I’m happy with where mine stands - 

+ 2/sec per day, amplitude of 285+ and no error. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if this uses only a single crown gasket, like the MM300?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any opinions on this strap for the SLA?









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


I feel like this is the 50th time I've seen this particular picture in various different threads lol.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any opinions on this strap for the SLA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it, been thinking of the grey version.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

300+ amplitude club!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have ordered one of those machines to monitor my mechanicals.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

So I just had the crown replaced at the Seiko service center because I managed to put a scratch onto it.... waited 3mths for the part, another week to fit the part. I've just noticed that the Seiko logo doesn't line up anymore.....

I love the watch...I hate the customer service.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> ...I've just noticed that the Seiko logo doesn't line up anymore.....


Have you check out those mis-aligned crowns on Rolex forum?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> So I just had the crown replaced at the Seiko service center because I managed to put a scratch onto it.... waited 3mths for the part, another week to fit the part. I've just noticed that the Seiko logo doesn't line up anymore.....
> 
> I love the watch...I hate the customer service.


Its not supposed to be aligned. If it were originally aligned, you got lucky. I don't think any watch manufacture aligns them perfectly.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Its not supposed to be aligned. If it were originally aligned, you got lucky. I don't think any watch manufacture aligns them perfectly.


Really? I've seen several SLAs and they all have aligned crowns. 


mtb2104 said:


> Have you check out those mis-aligned crowns on Rolex forum?


Haha I'm very familiar with rolexs...just slightly annoying since it was aligned from the factory. I gave seiko credit for having aligned crowns when many swiss brands couldn't or didnt bother with that little detail.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> Really? I've seen several SLAs and they all have aligned crowns.
> Haha I'm very familiar with rolexs...just slightly annoying since it was aligned from the factory. I gave seiko credit for having aligned crowns when many swiss brands couldn't or didnt bother with that little detail.


3 out of 4 listed for sale through watchrecon do not have aligned crowns. Mine isn't aligned on my current one, and wasn't on my first one either. The crown on my current GS diver isn't aligned also. Perhaps people are properly aligning them for photos since it looks better.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

When I bought mine the two other watches at the store also had aligned crowns. Anyway it's a minor nuisance compared to all the other experiences I've had with seikos service center (e.g. a staff member trying to wind my SLA by shaking it like an SKX and almost having it go flying across the room).


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Crown alignment is luck of the draw. As stated if aligned for pics they are probably not screwed up. Can't see an issue on this aspect.


----------



## Grubbman (May 17, 2017)

Just got mine from an AD today, last one they had. Have Omegas and Rolex's but this plays with the light like no other watch I have, to me it looks and feels perfect. understated and beautifully balanced. Has to be a future classic...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ looks great! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats and welcome Grubbman, nice choice of strap too. :-!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Like the strap! Where did you get it from? Mind sharing?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

slow_mo said:


> Like the strap! Where did you get it from? Mind sharing?


Looks like a Hirsch Arne

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Grubbman (May 17, 2017)

Correct strap is from Hirsch and thanks!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Not even a year old yet and still has the ability to captivate. My favorite thing with respect to it is its very unique smaller size compared to all the other divers Seiko makes.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Still in my regular rotation (with 6309's) after 10 months.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

SLA017 is such a nice looking watch. I hope to own one one day...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

On perlon today ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

A little story for the SLA017 fan and how I finally got mine..

I followed the reissue of the 62mas since it was announced last year.. a 39.9mm size for a high quality Seiko diver?! Wow! 

Then I read all about its history and well.. I was hooked, reserved mine at my AD and waited impatiently.. the price got announced and it hurt.. but I waited..

I saw the start of this thread and I think member Zuiko knows what he is talking about when it comes to Seiko, so I got even more excited..

Then, in august, the call came "your watch has arrived"

I immediatly went to my AD to get my hands on my exit diver, on a dream come true watch - superb quality, history, finally a perfect size, and from my favourite brand - Seiko!

But when I saw the watch I was underwhelmed..what was it? I could not tell - last year was my worst watch flipper year (32 bought, 30 of them sold again) and work was rough, I had so much in my mind that - in retrospective- I was blind to see what was before me.

I told my AD thanks a lot and bye.

He had three SLA017 with the big german submarine box.. sold I think within a week.

In November there was a Seiko roadshow - he got 2 more SLA´s, again with the big box.. I took another good look, one was sold the same evening, I passed again with no hard feelings.

Time went on, I sold almost all of my watches becaus quality > quantity and I was for the first time in my watch history .. well, happy is the wrong word, but rather not desperate to buy more watches.

I always had an eye on the modern reissue SPB models, price wise great but the size upper limit for me.

So last week I visited my AD and I saw the blue/black SPB081.. I was hooked, got the watch, and was happy.

I could not keep my eyes from it since, the case, the dial..finally another Seiko in my home! 

And then it struck me.. if I like this watch so much, why on earth did I pass on the SLA017?? What have I done? 
I checked the internet.. well, seems as if you could still get one ... 
I called my AD 
"Hi, um, is there even the slightest possibility that you could still get your hands on a SLA017?"

*laughter* "you mean the watch that everyone was eager to get last year? the most talked about watch in 2017? I got my last shippment last november"

*sigh*

"But..."

"what? but WHAT?"

"I think I saw one in my office"

"What do you mean? Stop thinking, start checking!!"

"yeah, I still got one ..with that big box"

"On my way!!!"

I arrived, got in, saw the watch, and it felt as if I saw it for the first time - I was awed! Wow, what a watch! What beauty! perfection! 

I got it yesterday and instead of going to bed yesterday I spent nearly an hour looking at my Exit diver.. I cannot remember to have felt so happy with a new watch - and I am deep into this hobby for over four years now.

Looking forward to reading all 315 pages of this thread to get good strap ideas  

And to answer the question that - of course- also came to my mind.. I asked my AD 

"Why on earth did you keep such a watch in the back of your office, not showcasing it in your window, not mentioning it anywhere?!?!"

And that was his answer:

"ah you know.. this is a special watch for the true fan.. I knew someday someone would come and ask for it, and I am happy to sell it to someone like you, who can truly appreciate it for what it is" (he knows me as a Seiko nerd) 

awesome


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Reyken said:


> A little story for the SLA017 fan and how I finally got mine..
> 
> I followed the reissue of the 62mas since it was announced last year.. a 39.9mm size for a high quality Seiko diver?! Wow!
> 
> ...


Pics or it didnt happen

Congrats by the way

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Reyken said:


> A little story for the SLA017 fan and how I finally got mine..
> 
> I followed the reissue of the 62mas since it was announced last year.. a 39.9mm size for a high quality Seiko diver?! Wow!
> 
> ...


Congrats. For me, I know I want it and was afraid that couldn't get it. Preordered from 2 sources and they came a week after one another.

I kept one and sold the other!


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Haha right, wanted to get good pictures with my camera but for now-


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Reyken said:


> Haha right, wanted to get good pictures with my camera but for now-




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

@ Reyken: That's a nice story, I enjoyed that.

Let's hope the SLA017 is the start to the end of your flipping days. If you flip this one, I have a feeling you'll regret it for years to come


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats & great story @Reyken!
I hope when I see the 025 this year, I will remember your story and bring it home immediately.


----------



## TK792 (Dec 11, 2011)

Please excuse me if this doesn't workout well, it's my first time trying Tapatalk app.
Here is mine.
Have had it now for a few months and I still love it.
Haven't tried the bracelet as of yet.
I wear this fellow everyday!
I must add, that this is the first time in a long while that I have been truly content. It's a great watch!
It's not perfect (not a fan of the 19mm lug width), but the good so out weighs the bad.
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Yard work again today ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Where did all the SLA017 owners go?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Reporting for duty ...,


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

have been playing around with micros.. 

please keep those gorgeous photos coming!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

still here though I am trying to let others from the box have some wrist time.

This is a [email protected]#~*+ lovely watch though....


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> still here though I am trying to let others from the box have some wrist time.
> 
> This is a [email protected]#~*+ lovely watch though....
> 
> View attachment 13084813


No one disagree with you


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Gents, my SLA017 is +2 seconds since the morning of April the 16th! 

Wow! Unbelievable!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Toshk said:


> Gents, my SLA017 is +2 seconds since the morning of April the 16th!
> 
> Wow! Unbelievable!


Running awesomely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Back in rotation, woohoo! _


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

I cannot recommend the MN Strap enough. It is everything a NATO/Zulu strap isn't, but with many of the same benefits.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

medellin said:


> I cannot recommend the MN Strap enough. It is everything a NATO/Zulu strap isn't, but with many of the same benefits.
> 
> View attachment 13100319


I second that. I have 3 of the MN straps and they are fantastic. Extremely comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Looks great! I reckon 20mm fits well?


medellin said:


> I cannot recommend the MN Strap enough. It is everything a NATO/Zulu strap isn't, but with many of the same benefits.
> 
> View attachment 13100319


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

The 20mm has a slight scrunch but works well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Just received:


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

arc13 said:


> Looks great! I reckon 20mm fits well?


Yes, I think the strap may even be 21mm.


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thx but I thought strap only comes in 20, 22 & 24mm?



medellin said:


> Yes, I think the strap may even be 21mm.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

arc13 said:


> Thx but I thought strap only comes in 20, 22 & 24mm?


I think you may find all NATO G10's are +/-1mm so 20 or 22 could be a 21.


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

I have this watch as a toolwatch or weekend watch and love it on stelux bracelet...







PS: I checked wife's garden...


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

+1sec over 19 days!


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh understood thx



DonJ53 said:


> I think you may find all NATO G10's are +/-1mm so 20 or 22 could be a 21.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Hot and sunny day!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

The SLA017 is the first watch in phase II of my collecting that I've bought two or more of. It really is a key piece for all serious Seiko fans. It bridges divers all the way through to even the Grand Seiko range (brand) in certain parts of it's quality. It's the best version of their original diving watch that they care to make right now. Applied logo probably being reserved for the future version that cannot be improved any other way that the applied logo becomes another improvement and thus variation of this watches future 'offspring'.

The acquisition of a flood of watches on my part has sort of put this one in the background but it always gets a turn and I think this one is what I'll make my primary for the next month or two till the SLA025 comes. Another key watch but probably more relevant to those already with the 017 which is already and will remain a magnificent watch any time, any day.

The 017 would easily pass as a suit and tie watch because of it's genuine vintage style. To those who know, the first Seiko Diver look is like an 'archetype' - a force containing the original DNA of what a Seiko Diver is or was (depending on how you look at it). Are you wearing it for the watch itself or the idea of what the watch is thought to be.

I think those going for the Submariner are going for the idea contained in the VAST marketing of Rolex watches.

Those who go for the SLA017 on the other hand, I think are passionate about the watch and what it represented. It always represented the best Seiko could make to cater to the most demanding of the users of those watches. I recognise that I may be biased in the sense that I am influenced by Seiko's stories.

Yes I am. But that's where Seiko differs from Rolex too. Whereas Rolex has vagueness and layers of opacity between what they claim and what is reality; Seiko goes completely retard with transparency, having referees of referees to insure all tests and claims have adequate evidence to back it up. Not made up stories about Everest and who wore what and exactly when etc which obscure legitimacy of those claims. Seiko gives to it's product's owners the refereed videos and so on to prove it's ideas.

Even if it's somewhat controversial, this watch has everything imo, tool diver, beauty, quality, dependability as well as reliability (the 8L35 is nothing new).

Anyhow here's a snapshot of my steel 017....


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

zuiko said:


> The SLA017 is the first watch in phase II of my collecting that I've bought two or more of. It really is a key piece for all serious Seiko fans. It bridges divers all the way through to even the Grand Seiko range (brand) in certain parts of it's quality. It's the best version of their original diving watch that they care to make right now. Applied logo probably being reserved for the future version that cannot be improved any other way that the applied logo becomes another improvement and thus variation of this watches future 'offspring'.
> 
> The acquisition of a flood of watches on my part has sort of put this one in the background but it always gets a turn and I think this one is what I'll make my primary for the next month or two till the SLA025 comes. Another key watch but probably more relevant to those already with the 017 which is already and will remain a magnificent watch any time, any day.
> 
> ...


While I do love the SLA017, it is one of my favorite Seiko divers. I wish they would have done a couple things slightly different. For 1, the bracelet leaves a lot to be desired for a watch at this price point. I wish they would have left the bracelet out entirely and used that money to apply a Seiko logo on the dial instead, like the original.

I love the style, dimensions, crystal, lume, crown and size of the SLA017.

What's with all this Rolex hate? They didn't attack Seiko nor the sla. I feel they can coexist in a collection without issue.

I will tell you why I choose to wear Rolex daily instead of the sla and for me, it comes down to the Rolex being a better watch, but it is 3x the price. Not worth 3x the price but, that's how this hobby works, value isn't linear.

116600 vs SLA017
Movement - win 116600 - more accurate and finely adjusted from the factory. More magnetic resistance.

Bracelet - win 116600 - this isn't even a fair comparison. The entire bracelet is infinitely better. The endlink fitment, the glidelock clasp and the more robust construction top to bottom.

Lume - slight nod to SLA017. Seiko has some torch lume and while the 116600 is no slough, the sla is brighter for sure.

Versatility - draw, both can be "beach to boardroom" for me. I'm in casual clothing 99% of the time.

Better materials - win 116600 - Rolex uses higher quality metals with white gold, ceramic, and platinum.

Crystal - draw - I love the doomed sapphire of the sla and the tall top hat of the 116600.

Dial - win SLA017 - love the sunburst and minimal text.

At the end of the day, both great watches in their own right. I love Seiko; they were my first watch brand and I grew up sharing a love for them with my father. Rolex does a lot of things well, they make high quality pieces and it's not all marketing hype. I have owned the tip of the spear of both brands and can say, they hold their own (both have their merits). On the used market, GS/Seiko are a better value in terms of the finishing available at those prices. Rolex holds their value better than anyone else.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there a way to purchase the rubber strap independently ? I would like to keep a spare.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

medellin said:


> Is there a way to purchase the rubber strap independently ? I would like to keep a spare.


Ya I think you can order from AD.
I enquired about the same last year, and was told the wait time is approximately 6 months, and cost about USD150 or so depending on exchange rate.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

medellin said:


> Is there a way to purchase the rubber strap independently ? I would like to keep a spare.


Certainly not here in the UK.

I enquired with my AD who contacted Seiko UK who said no.

A couple of months ago one appeared on ebay UK so I snapped it up. Lord knows where the seller got it.

If you do try the correct part number is R02B011J9


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Hi, new to the forum, and since today a proud owner of a sla017. This is mine&#8230;


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> Ya I think you can order from AD.
> I enquired about the same last year, and was told the wait time is approximately 6 months, and cost about USD150 or so depending on exchange rate.


I've seen these come up for a little less on Ebay and possibly the WUS sales forum. Still not cheap for a small piece of silicone rubber and a buckle but for proprietary parts like this, manufacturers know they can charge whatever they like.
Years ago, I needed replacement hood, trunk and door gaskets for an old BMW. The parts guy quoted $1400.00 for the set plus freight from Germany. Actually, the first thing he said after looking up from the parts microfiche was "you don't want to know".


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Dtcrobin.
Welcome to the forum!
I've had mine about 8 months and seeing the light play on that dial and crystal never gets old.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice picture and matching the filter to the perspective


Dtcrobin said:


> Hi, new to the forum, and since today a proud owner of a sla017. This is mine&#8230;
> View attachment 13166921


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Dtcrobin said:


> Hi, new to the forum, and since today a proud owner of a sla017. This is mine&#8230;
> View attachment 13166921


Congrats and welcome, my SLA017 has dominated the watch box for the last 10 months, hope yours does the same for you.


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Erika has it for 18 & 19mm now but only for the original with yellow centreline



medellin said:


> I cannot recommend the MN Strap enough. It is everything a NATO/Zulu strap isn't, but with many of the same benefits.
> 
> View attachment 13100319


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Do only 19 mm straps fit, or do the 20 mm also work? (With a little “help”)


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

On the steel bracelet😍


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

[email protected] - The World of Avatar


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Dtcrobin said:


> Hi, new to the forum, and since today a proud owner of a sla017...


Welcome  and compliments on your fine taste - the SLA017 is so b-)



zuiko said:


> ...I think this one is what I'll make my primary for the next month or two till the SLA025 comes...


I'm also hoping to land one  As I can't deal with the 50+mm Tunas and I'm not a big fan of the Turtle case, I think this will be my only other Seiko Tribute diver, but what a pair the both will make b-)



zuiko said:


> ...I think those going for the Submariner are going for the idea contained in the VAST marketing of Rolex watches ...Whereas Rolex has vagueness and layers of opacity between what they claim and what is reality; Seiko goes completely retard with transparency, having referees of referees to insure all tests and claims have adequate evidence to back it up. Not made up stories about Everest and who wore what and exactly when etc which obscure legitimacy of those claims...


Sea-Lab and Comex put the Submariner and Sea Dwellers through their paces - and all well-documented through practical experience. The creation of the Sea Dweller line and its HEV (GEV) was through the practical experience of Saturation-diving projects from both camps ;-)



kamonjj said:


> 116600 vs SLA017...
> Lume - slight nod to SLA017. Seiko has some torch lume and while the 116600 is no slough, the sla is brighter for sure...
> Crystal - draw - I love the doomed sapphire of the sla and the tall top hat of the 116600...


Agree with your list with the possible exception of the lume and crystal; Chromalight is gorgeous but alas, the human eye prefers green - no way around that - and Seiko's lume is exceptional. So more than just a "slight nod"... :-d
As for the crystal; I don't really understand why Rolex, with all its years of diving experience, continues to use flat crystals. While they present the least amount of aberration, under water, they reflect light, making it harder to read the watch at say, 1 atmosphere or shallower depths. I'm not suggesting they should mimic super-curved crystals from the plexi days. However, they could do what Omega does with their modern SM300s - a very slight curve to their crystals minimizes under-water reflections |>

_Omega SM300MC's crystal_


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

2 days in a row with my SLA017!


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the warm welcomes. Here another shot, black n’ blue;-)


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Dtcrobin said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes. Here another shot, black n' blue;-)


Nice. But black n' blue doesn't look impressed with the SLA017 grabbing all the attention of his human away from him (her).


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Double deleted.


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

KoolKat said:


> Dtcrobin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the warm welcomes. Here another shot, black n' blue
> ...


You are right! An expert probably.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Travelller said:


> Agree with your list with the possible exception of the lume and crystal; Chromalight is gorgeous but alas, the human eye prefers green - no way around that - and Seiko's lume is exceptional. So more than just a "slight nod"... :-d
> As for the crystal; I don't really understand why Rolex, with all its years of diving experience, continues to use flat crystals. While they present the least amount of aberration, under water, they reflect light, making it harder to read the watch at say, 1 atmosphere or shallower depths. I'm not suggesting they should mimic super-curved crystals from the plexi days. However, they could do what Omega does with their modern SM300s - a very slight curve to their crystals minimizes under-water reflections |>
> 
> _Omega SM300MC's crystal_


Thanks for the comments. I much prefer the style and distortion of the SLA crystal. However. The seadweller has a taller flat Top crystal than the submariner which I also appreciate.

Seiko lume is incredible. I was under the impression Rolex uses the blue lume color because it's the last color the eye will see, giving the longest visibility. I feel the seiko may be brighter but may not last as long. I'll do a test when I get another SLA. May be soon! Haha. I have an addiction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

So in love with this watch.. have owned quite a few, more expensive also.. But this one...love it😍


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

//Off Topic... ?



kamonjj said:


> ...I was under the impression Rolex uses the blue lume color because it's the last color the eye will see, giving the longest visibility...


Take modern camera sensors, for instance. Many use the Bayer filter principle - 50% green, 25% red & 25% blue.

_"... He used twice as many green elements as red or blue to mimic the physiology of the human eye. The luminance perception of the human retina uses M and L cone cells combined, during daylight vision, which are most sensitive to green light."_


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

One of the things I like te most on this watch is the glossy "rehaut"!!
\



obomomomo said:


> Here we go. Getting a suntan
> 
> View attachment 12470019


You know what I mean?!


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I have many divers and yet the SLA017 is challenged seriously by only a select few, and that would be the Emperor Tuna, SBEX001 and possibly the GS Divers. It's just so special in it's own right that when directly held next or compared to any one of these it can still potentially come out ahead because of it's uniqueness. The crystal, the dial, the rehaut, and the indices are just a killer combo.


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Showed my Sla017 to my father. He went upstairs and got an old Seiko he used to wear when I was a kid. Instantly remembered it. What struck me: it was the “same dial”! Same colour, same indices. Almost. I would like to have this piece cleaned, it stilll works great! What should I do with the crystal? New or leave it like this?(scratched)


----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

Dtcrobin said:


> Showed my Sla017 to my father. He went upstairs and got an old Seiko he used to wear when I was a kid. Instantly remembered it. What struck me: it was the "same dial"! Same colour, same indices. Almost. I would like to have this piece cleaned, it stilll works great! What should I do with the crystal? New or leave it like this?(scratched)


And you and your dad have the same taste and fashion needs.
handing Seikos down through the family!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

That 7619-9060 is a nice looking watch and well worth having serviced/overhauled.

If the crystal is glass, not acrylic, then all it needs is a session with glass polish (Cerium) and cloth.

The dolphin case back is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

DonJ53 said:


> That 7619-9060 is a nice looking watch and well worth having serviced/overhauled.
> 
> If the crystal is glass, not acrylic, then all it needs is a session with glass polish (Cerium) and cloth.
> 
> The dolphin case back is worth its weight in gold.


I have no idea if it glass or not. Also no idea if it is "not done" to put new crystal on a vintage watch. Also don't have a clue if it has any significance in any way. The dial is the same as the 62mas. When I Google it, I don't get any hit with this dial. My dad traded it for his sunglasses in Amsterdam with a Japanese tourist in the sixties. Firstly I'm going to have it seviced I guess. If there are people here that can tell me anything about this watch or like these, you are welcome;-)


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

I was recently introduced to the SLA017 and I'm jealous. I've found one for sale on Chrono24 for $5k. Jeez. I love the way it look and I especially love the size, but at $5k, it's a bit of a stretch. How often do they typically come up for sale, given their limited nature?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Grendeline said:


> I was recently introduced to the SLA017 and I'm jealous. I've found one for sale on Chrono24 for $5k. Jeez. I love the way it look and I especially love the size, but at $5k, it's a bit of a stretch. How often do they typically come up for sale, given their limited nature?


They do appear on ebay but are becoming less and less. There is one on at the moment in the UK.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Grendeline said:


> I was recently introduced to the SLA017 and I'm jealous. I've found one for sale on Chrono24 for $5k. Jeez. I love the way it look and I especially love the size, but at $5k, it's a bit of a stretch. How often do they typically come up for sale, given their limited nature?


Check watchrecon. A bunch of sellers on this forum around 3k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Back in rotation again with Larry's new v2.0 waffle strap. Same material as his tropic, much better than his earlier ones. It's the best waffle strap IMO.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ looks great 

I'm going to be an SLA017 owner again (for the 3rd time) hahahhahah. Maybe I should keep this one.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

9 seconds slow since the morning of 16th of April!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm back!!!!!!!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

GS leather strap and buckle ....


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

I know it doesn’t belang in this thread, but I have the oportunity to buy a reisue 62mas spb081 or sbdc59 (the green one), for a very competitive price. It is limited to 2018 pieces, Numbers. I allready own a Sla017 and a spb071j1 (blue/black)

What is the general opinion on this watch here? There is not much written here on the forum.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

For starters it should not have 62MAS in the title.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's not a 6217 reissue.


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

:roll:Very helpfull, thanks


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I think if you like it, you should get it


----------



## darwin95 (Feb 5, 2012)

Happy to report that I got my first Seiko with this beauty. Original rubber strap and bracelet are not my liking to be honest. but looks great with natos. Cheers


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^EPIC first Seiko!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dtcrobin said:


> I know it doesn't belang in this thread, but I have the oportunity to buy a reisue 62mas spb081 or sbdc59 (the green one), for a very competitive price. It is limited to 2018 pieces, Numbers. I allready own a Sla017 and a spb071j1 (blue/black)
> 
> What is the general opinion on this watch here? There is not much written here on the forum.


Several minor quibbles and one major issue:

- The X on the dial
- the wrong hands
- the wrong size
- And finally the movement, which is neither the old tick, tick movement nor the modern smooth 8L35. Not a fan of paying so much for a low beat movement. But if you can get one under $500, then it is a fair deal.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

It's coming up on a year of SLA017 ownership and I'm still just as happy with the watch as i was when i first got it.

I'm not thrilled with my accuracy which is a rock steady +10 a day. At first it was annoying but a non issue because i rotated watches so often that resetting time was something i had to do every time anyway. But over the past year I've been in consolidation mode. So fewer watches to rotate and now it is a little frustrating. Not enough to part with it for months to be regulated though.

To me this is still THE Seiko diver to have. I own a spring drive Ti Grand Seiko diver and the SLA is still my favorite.

I hope all of you are enjoying yours and keep them for a long while.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



darwin95 said:


> Happy to report that I got my first Seiko with this beauty. [It] looks great with natos. Cheers
> View attachment 13245667


Great choice (of course we'll say that)! ;-)

I am surprised how good it looks on the tan strap. :think: Very old school! |>

- Thomas

.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm at 11 months and it's still ticking at +8s/d

No reason to open up and regulate until the 2 year warranty expires.


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Haha! And the dial should be grey!? And it's name should be sla017;-)



yankeexpress said:


> Several minor quibbles and one major issue:
> 
> - The X on the dial
> - the wrong hands
> ...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> It's coming up on a year of SLA017 ownership and I'm still just as happy with the watch as i was when i first got it.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with my accuracy which is a rock steady +10 a day. At first it was annoying but a non issue because i rotated watches so often that resetting time was something i had to do every time anyway. But over the past year I've been in consolidation mode. So fewer watches to rotate and now it is a little frustrating. Not enough to part with it for months to be regulated though.
> 
> ...


I can certainly agree. I owned the SBGA031 as well, and while the SBGA031 is a cut about the SLA017 in fit/finish/accuracy department, I'd rather have the SLA017.

I love the styling, the size (I have a small 6.3-6.5in wrist), the crystal, dial, and large crown with no guards. It makes for a tough choice between the SLA017 and my 116600 everyday.

My only quibble is the bracelet. I just pretend it never came with one haha.

I feel the accuracy varies greatly. The first 2 I owned ran about +5 per day. My latest runs about +15 per day. However, it's hardly been worn. I've been trying to keep it running everyday to see if it will eventually settle down. I've only had it for a couple weeks tho, if that. It is kinda a bummer given the price point but is something that is easily rectified. Like you, I'll wait until the warranty is up or close to up to take action. I haven't put it on my timegrapher yet (too lazy), to ensure nothing is a miss with the movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> I'm at 11 months and it's still ticking at +8s/d
> 
> No reason to open up and regulate until the 2 year warranty expires.
> 
> View attachment 13246487


Mine is 30 seconds slow since the morning of April the 16th!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Just tested the power reserve, and it lasted 57.5 hours!! Boom ....


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

I like how these don’t have the prospex logo or text. Makes the dial look so much cleaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Redfury said:


> I like how these don't have the prospex logo or text. Makes the dial look so much cleaner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree 100% the minimal text rocks


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

The combination of glass and dial is amazing...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Several minor quibbles and one major issue:
> 
> - The X on the dial
> - the wrong hands
> ...


Relax man. It's a watch.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

This morning I found myself scrolling through Seikowatches.com looking for something new, a GS spring drive or quartz maybe.

Something special, nice looking, quality, a vintage look and I came across this,

https://www.seikowatches.com/uk-en/products/prospex/SLA017J1

But I already have one so that's that done.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> This morning I found myself scrolling through Seikowatches.com looking for something new, a GS spring drive or quartz maybe.
> 
> Something special, nice looking, quality, a vintage look and I came across this,
> 
> ...


Listed at GBP3,750, thats $5,000 at todays exchange rate. Wow, price has gone up quite a bit from a year ago !


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

SKX Mas62 mod


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

That's nowhere near a 62MAS or SLA


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

If you're concerned about messing up the stock stainless steel bracelet, to me this sounds like the perfect opportunity to start a new thread entitled "Aftermarket Bracelets for the SLA017?" Very nice watch indeed.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Someone got a good deal, £2600

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-Pr...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The serial number is only a few from mine.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

double post


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

Hey, I have a request.. I am looking for some extra straps for one of the best watches out there (aka the sla017  ) and I know that there are many spread over the 324 pages..but could someone who has no problem in remembering all the details please sum up 
a few? Since simply 19mm won´t fit as I understood, as I need the bigger holes...

I only know Uncle Seikos Waffle strap so far which I read is very recommended, since it is not as long.

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Reyken (May 19, 2015)

double post


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

She still wows. 










Regarding straps, it's very personal. After trying a ton, I still dig the original though it's really long.

Some of mine for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it being 19mm, most 20mm straps will squeeze in, and you won't even know the difference. Unless it's really stiff leather or rubber and even that not too bothersome getting on and off with the drill-thru lugs.

The fat Seiko springbars can be pushed thru smaller holes on some rubber straps if you use a little lubricant like silicone grease, mink oil beeswax. Soap is fine for pushing in but remember you may want to push it out again later.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Best watch I've ever had. The sushi too


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been so enamoured with my SLA025 that I missed the one year anniversary (Aug.8) of my SLA017 purchase and as mentioned above "she still wows".

For the first 8 months I wore her on straps only, at the time I considered the bracelet not worthy but got around to sizing it and ended up loving it, looks like it's going to be my year around bracelet watch, sort of turns the SLA017 into a gentleman's dress diver, imho.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I am thinking of putting mine (top right) on its bracelet after a year on rubber.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DonJ53, very nice collection, I admire the uniformity. :-!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

impalass said:


> DonJ53, very nice collection, I admire the uniformity. :-!


Thanks. I have set my preference to vintage 7548 & 6309 models with a splash of modern excellence...the SLA.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I went the other way and put mine on leather.



The damage the OEM bracelet can do to the case keeps my bracelet in the box, still wrapped in cellophane:

link to photo thread of damage to SLA from endlinks page 188 of Owner thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sla017-owner-thread-4402322-188.html

Either bad design or poor end link production tolerances:


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Following that post last year I fine stoned the end links of my bracelet to remove any burrs.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

14mths & still lovin' it!!!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I love looking at pictures of this watch. I would LOVE to own one, but I cannot convince myself to pull the trigger. I was traveling a couple of weeks back and I found a use SLA in Prague...Lucky enough that the dealer allowed me to try it on. It's even better in person. Congrats to all the SLA owners out there. In my opinion, you have one of the top dive watches on the planet regardless of price or brand.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

My SLA017 has a new partner...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Travelller said:


> My SLA017 has a new partner...


Congrats my friend!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Eisenhammer said:


> I love looking at pictures of this watch. I would LOVE to own one, but I cannot convince myself to pull the trigger. I was traveling a couple of weeks back and I found a use SLA in Prague...Lucky enough that the dealer allowed me to try it on. It's even better in person. Congrats to all the SLA owners out there. In my opinion, you have one of the top dive watches on the planet regardless of price or brand.


That is for sure. I am pleased that I purchased one when they were released. While i do not wear it often I still enjoy owning it.


----------



## yannis (Apr 16, 2015)

Travelller said:


> My SLA017 has a new partner...


Congrats my friend! Looking forward to your review of the new beast!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

It's a stunner. Wear it in good health.



DonJ53 said:


> That is for sure. I am pleased that I purchased one when they were released. While i do not wear it often I still enjoy owning it.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Checking in. Picked it up last week, and it's a strap monster. Here's the current setup - oh, and this one is 02XX/2000, so it's an SBDX019.


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

The SLA017 approaches perfection in a watch, for me. There's nothing I would change.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

On rubber.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Just joined the club today. My local AD still had one. 17xx/2000. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

So can anyone confirm whether Diashield can be polished or refinished? 

So far I am loving the treatment...have the watch for over 6mo now and wear it quite often, not a scratch. even the bezel which seem to have been suggested by some to be scratch magnet is so far pristine.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Not even the endlinks?! I would say "approaches perfection in a watch" but the way those endlinks clash with the case is a little bit of an eyesore. The bracelet could also taper a wee bit more. Of course, all this is irrelevant if you don't have it on the bracelet.

Otherwise I'm very satisfied. No thoughts of flipping, and every time I come across a glowing review of the new Black Bay 58 I look down at that beautiful dial and think nah - this is better.

BTW: How many of us would it take to get a factory in HK to make custom end links?

BTW BTW: Erika now has MN straps in 19 mm! I may pick up a pair soon.



RogerP said:


> The SLA017 approaches perfection in a watch, for me. There's nothing I would change.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

yannis said:


> Congrats my friend! Looking forward to your review of the new beast!


Thx  Already begun...











machlo said:


> ...


STUNNING wristshot b-)|>|>|>


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Horse and SLA017.


----------



## kai1839 (Jan 10, 2011)

First Seiko. Awesome


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

It was confirmed long ago that diashield can't be refinished. I suggest you run a search here on WUS. It may have even been posted in this very same thread. I can't remember and am to lazy to look it up.


jlyc2 said:


> So can anyone confirm whether Diashield can be polished or refinished?
> 
> So far I am loving the treatment...have the watch for over 6mo now and wear it quite often, not a scratch. even the bezel which seem to have been suggested by some to be scratch magnet is so far pristine.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/can-dia-shield-treated-cases-refinished-seiko-4498347.html


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

jlyc2 said:


> So can anyone confirm whether Diashield can be polished or refinished?
> 
> So far I am loving the treatment...have the watch for over 6mo now and wear it quite often, not a scratch. even the bezel which seem to have been suggested by some to be scratch magnet is so far pristine.


Rumours by those who don't own one....


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

No roumers. Someone wrote Seiko Corp directly inquiring on this very subject, to which Seiko Corp replied. Some like spreading misinformation, but there ain't no such thing as alternative facts. The truth is the truth, whether you like it or not.


DonJ53 said:


> Rumours by those who don't own one....


And here's your confirmation.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/can-dia-shield-treated-cases-refinished-seiko-4498347.html

You even replied to the thread in which it was confirmed.
Apparently it's as difficult for you to accept now, as it was back then judging by the content of your replies.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

T1meout said:


> No roumers. Someone wrote Seiko Corp directly inquiring on this very subject, to which Seiko Corp replied. Some like spreading misinformation, but there ain't no such thing as alternative facts. The truth is the truth, whether you like it or not.
> 
> And here's your confirmation.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/can-dia-shield-treated-cases-refinished-seiko-4498347.html
> ...


?????????? My comments here were based on those who don't own one criticising the coating.

My SLA017 is lovely. Been wearing it since July 2017 and not a scratch....have you got one.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> ?????????? My comments here were based on those who don't own one criticising the coating.
> 
> My SLA017 is lovely. Been wearing it since July 2017 and not a scratch....have you got one.


Okay, in that case it might have been better to specify the point you were trying to make. The purpose of diashield coating is to prevent scratches. So your observation that the watch doesn't scratch easily is basically a given. However the point is that once scratched, those scratches can't be removed.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

So, as I understand it, if the DiaShield is scratched through you have to refinish the case, or the area scratched. Isn't that the same as a watch without DiaShield coating? I'm guessing a Jooltool or similar won't be hampered in the least by a little DiaShield.

So, as an example:

Without DiaShield: watch looks heavily scratched after 8 years > leave unpolished or polish/brush/refinish

With DiaShield: watch looks heavily scratched after 16 years > leave unpolished or polish/brush/refinish

The only thing you can't do is re-apply the DiaShield. So, for argument's sake, let's just say the only thing the DiaShield really does is add an extra 5-15 years of life to your watch's original finish. What exactly am I missing here and what's the problem with that?



T1meout said:


> Okay, in that case it might have been better to specify the point you were trying to make. The purpose of diashield coating is to prevent scratches. So your observation that the watch doesn't scratch easily is basically a given. However the point is that once scratched, those scratches can't be removed.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Time for a strap change onto a Di-Modell Rallye Waterproof 1230-10192 19mm

I fitted and left 2.5mm shafts through the straps spring pin holes for a while to open them for the original Seiko Fats.

Conclusion: A very comfortable strap and it appears to match the head OK.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice one! Looks great. 

Please let is know on the water resistance. Was told before that these are not really waterproof.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toshk said:


> Nice one! Looks great.
> 
> Please let is know on the water resistance. Was told before that these are not really waterproof.


The last time I wore a watch (7548) in water was 10 years ago and it was on a Di-Modell Carbon with no adverse effects.

I think this strap is equal or better quality so have no worries should it venture below the waves which I doubt very much.

The spec states calf skin, waterproof 100m, synthetic lining, stainless steel buckle, guaranteed water resistant.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> The last time I wore a watch (7548) in water was 10 years ago and it was on a Di-Modell Carbon with no adverse effects.
> 
> I think this strap is equal or better quality so have no worries should it venture below the waves which I doubt very much.
> 
> The spec states calf skin, waterproof 100m, synthetic lining, stainless steel buckle, guaranteed water resistant.


Thanks for info mate. I might give it a try.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> So, as I understand it, if the DiaShield is scratched through you have to refinish the case, or the area scratched. Isn't that the same as a watch without DiaShield coating? I'm guessing a Jooltool or similar won't be hampered in the least by a little DiaShield.
> 
> So, as an example:
> 
> ...


It _may be _ refinished, but we both know that that refinished base metal will end up looking like sh*t. So apart from theory, refinishing isn't really a viable option.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Okay, in that case it might have been better to specify the point you were trying to make. The purpose of diashield coating is to prevent scratches. So your observation that the watch doesn't scratch easily is basically a given. However the point is that once scratched, those scratches can't be removed.


No point in removing scratches cos it would get scratched again, and again, and again. Why worry, it's just a watch among all my other scratched watches. MOre expensive but who gives an sh1T.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> No point in removing scratches cos it would get scratched again, and again, and again. Why worry, it's just a watch among all my other scratched watches. MOre expensive but who gives an sh1T.


Well said!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Simple. Some may not mind scratches, whereas other will. Those who don't mind them, shouldn't care. However those who do, are entitled to the truth in order to make a considered decision.



DonJ53 said:


> No point in removing scratches cos it would get scratched again, and again, and again. Why worry, it's just a watch among all my other scratched watches. MOre expensive but who gives an sh1T.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

T1meout said:


> Simple. Some may not mind scratches, whereas other will. Those who don't mind them, shouldn't care. However those who do, are entitled to the truth in order to make a considered decision.


True but watch/jewellery wearers must expect some wear and tear.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

What in the heck are you talking about? It's 316L stainless steel, right? Most of my watches are made out of this material. They don't look like sh*t. I had an Omega Seamaster refinished and it was made out of the same material. It looked like new after it was refinished.

The DiaShield does slightly alter the color of the metal. However, base 316L doesn't look like sh*t. If it did, 98% of dive watches look like sh*t.

So again, what in the heck are you talking about?



T1meout said:


> It _may be _ refinished, but we both know that that refinished base metal will end up looking like sh*t. So apart from theory, refinishing isn't really a viable option.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

_Every_ watch that doesn't have DiaShield, PVD or something similar is "refinished base metal." They take a chunk of 316L stainless steel, brush it, polish it and voila - you have a watch. Grand Seikos without DiaShield are "refinished base metal."

The SLA017 can be re-finished just like any other stainless watch. The only difference is that the color of the metal will change ever so slightly without the DiaShield, and it will end up looking like any other 316L stainless steel watch.



T1meout said:


> It _may be _ refinished, but we both know that that refinished base metal will end up looking like sh*t. So apart from theory, refinishing isn't really a viable option.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Personally I love the SLA017. Not perfect exactly, but the nearest perfection (for me) offered at the moment. I wear it every day and don’t worry about scratches at all. If anything the marks I’ve picked up make it even more special to me.

Would worry about refinish limitation only if I planned to sell it. But luckily I don’t.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> _Every_ watch that doesn't have DiaShield, PVD or something similar is "refinished base metal." They take a chunk of 316L stainless steel, brush it, polish it and voila - you have a watch. Grand Seikos without DiaShield are "refinished base metal."
> 
> The SLA017 can be re-finished just like any other stainless watch. The only difference is that the color of the metal will change ever so slightly without the DiaShield, and it will end up looking like any other 316L stainless steel watch.


Look, what you refer to as, changing ever so slightly, I refer to as looking like sh*t. Once that coating's been removed, the original case specs are permanently gone. Also, once the coating's been removed, the base metal will scratch more easily.

Refinish your diashield coated watch, or don't refinish it. I really don't care. Just make sure should you ever decide to flip that you disclose everything.

Regardless, my original claim that diashield coated watches can't be refinished to original specs still stands. And anyone who is considering purchasing a SLA017, or any other diashield coated watch for the matter, should be made aware of this.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Again, *how is that different from a watch without DiaShield?* When a Rolex Sub is scratched up you can either leave it as is or refinish. Same with the SLA017. When you refinish an Omega, Rolex or any other steel diver does it look like sh*t? The only way you can refinish/polish/re-brush any watch is by removing some metal.

Why would a SLA017 that's been refinished look like sh*t but an Omega diver made out of the exact same material that's also refinished NOT look like sh*t? Please explain.

I still have no idea what you're talking about.



T1meout said:


> Look, what you refer to as, changing ever so slightly, I refer to as looking like sh*t. Once that coating's been removed, the original case specs are permanently gone. Also, once the coating's been removed, the base metal will scratch more easily.
> 
> Refinish your diashield coated watch, or don't refinish it. I really don't care. Just make sure should you ever decide to flip that you disclose everything.
> 
> Regardless, my original claim that diashield coated watches can't be refinished to original specs still stands. And anyone who is considering purchasing a SLA017, or any other diashield coated watch for the matter, should be made aware of this.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

OK, let's make this really simple:

1) You buy a Rolex (or GS, Omega, whatever). After 8 years it looks scratched and worn. You get it refinished and now it looks like new.

2) You buy a Seiko SLA017. After 16 years it looks scratched and worn. You get it refinished and now it looks like sh*t.

WTF are you talking about? Please explain.



T1meout said:


> Look, what you refer to as, changing ever so slightly, I refer to as looking like sh*t. Once that coating's been removed, the original case specs are permanently gone. Also, once the coating's been removed, the base metal will scratch more easily.
> 
> Refinish your diashield coated watch, or don't refinish it. I really don't care. Just make sure should you ever decide to flip that you disclose everything.
> 
> Regardless, my original claim that diashield coated watches can't be refinished to original specs still stands. And anyone who is considering purchasing a SLA017, or any other diashield coated watch for the matter, should be made aware of this.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, after the DiaShield is removed it will be *like any other 316 diver, which is 98% of the divers out there *(basically any diver that isn't Rolex 904L or titanium). So it will scratch as easily as any other 316 watch, like an Omega Seamaster, or Blancpain, or...you name it. What's so horrible about that.



T1meout said:


> Look, what you refer to as, changing ever so slightly, I refer to as looking like sh*t. Once that coating's been removed, the original case specs are permanently gone. *Also, once the coating's been removed, the base metal will scratch more easily*.
> 
> Refinish your diashield coated watch, or don't refinish it. I really don't care. Just make sure should you ever decide to flip that you disclose everything.
> 
> Regardless, my original claim that diashield coated watches can't be refinished to original specs still stands. And anyone who is considering purchasing a SLA017, or any other diashield coated watch for the matter, should be made aware of this.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> Yes, after the DiaShield is removed it will be *like any other 316 diver, which is 98% of the divers out there *(basically any diver that isn't Rolex 904L or titanium). So it will scratch as easily as any other 316 watch, like an Omega Seamaster, or Blancpain, or...you name it. What's so horrible about that.


There is nothing horrible about it, except that once refinished, the diashield coating which was intended as a protective layer against scratches, is gone.

Any one buying a preowned refinished SLA017 should be made aware of this so they are able to make an informed decision on whether they want to purchase a watch which its layer of protection has been removed, and will therefore accumulate scratches more easily than it originally was intended to.

By removing the diashield layer, the watch's original color changes. Be it ever so slightly...... There may also be other ill effects we are unaware of, given we don't exactly know how thick the diashield coating is, and how it interacts and affects the underlying base metal. For example case shape and retention of sharp edges after removal.

Anyway, the difference being that the case surface properties of all those other brands you referred to, doesn't change once they have been refinished. But that of diashield coated watches do. Once refinished they loose a protective layer intended to make them more durable, overall rendering them vulnerable.

Come on Pinkybrain, this ain't rocket science. Are you just arguing for arguments sake?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

If there is "nothing horrible about it," why did you initially say it would "look like sh*t."

Then you say without DiaShield it is "rendering them vulnerable." Yes, rendering the watch as vulnerable as any other dive watch without DiaShield, which is _*pretty much every other dive watch out there*_. So you don't like DiaShield, but watches without DiaShield are "vulnerable." It would logically follow from your statements that you prefer watches that are "vulnerable" or you only wear hardened Sinn divers? So which is it?

Again, what you're saying doesn't make any sense. I'm not being argumentative, I'm just trying to force you to make a sound, logical argument. I'm still waiting.



T1meout said:


> There is nothing horrible about it, except that once refinished, the diashield coating which was intended as a protective layer against scratches, is gone.
> 
> Any one buying a preowned refinished SLA017 should be made aware of this so they are able to make an informed decision on whether they want to purchase a watch which its layer of protection has been removed, and will therefore accumulate scratches more easily than it originally was intended to.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's another way to look at it. Imagine two scenarios: in the first, the SLA017 exists as is; in the second, Seiko makes it exactly the same but without DiaShield

Scenario 1) Watch *with* DiaShield has slightly different hue from 316L SS that's very hard to notice 
> after 16 years watch looks scratched up 
> have the watch re-finished or leave as is

Scenario 2) Watch *without* DiaShield has normal hue of raw 316L SS - same as every other watch
> after 8 years watch looks scratched up 
> have watch re-finished or leave as is

In both Scenario 1 and Scenario 2 you end up with the same result if the watch is refinished. If the watch is NOT refinished, you end up with a pretty similar result as well, except the DiaShield watch will - theoretically - look better.

Assuming I hold on to my SLA017, I don't plan to get it refinished. I've owned vintage watches before, and the normal wear and tear on a 20 to 30-year-old watch doesn't bother me so long as it's in the normal range (eg it wasn't worn by a mechanic or construction worker on the job). Plus I wear my watches in rotation and work in a cubicle.



T1meout said:


> There is nothing horrible about it, except that once refinished, the diashield coating which was intended as a protective layer against scratches, is gone.
> 
> Any one buying a preowned refinished SLA017 should be made aware of this so they are able to make an informed decision on whether they want to purchase a watch which its layer of protection has been removed, and will therefore accumulate scratches more easily than it originally was intended to.
> 
> ...


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Since you like to backup your arguments with scenarios, here are a few.
A guy is prowling the inter webs looking for a sweet dive watch that will fit his relatively small wrist. He spots a used lightly scratched SLA017 at what appears to be a pretty steep price. He says to himself, holy Jebus, that’s a darn nice looking watch. He thinks to hell with it, it’s only lightly used. I bet I can have it fully restored to original specs and therefore he buys it. He proceeds to drop it off at his nearest Seiko service center for maintenance and while he’s at it, opts to have it polished as well. After a few weeks Seiko contact him with a baffling price quote. The guy says, say what? Did I hear you correctly? The service center representative goes on to explain that Seiko don’t, can’t or won’t refinish diashield coated watches, but that they’ll be happy to replace the entire case for a brand spanking new one for let’s say a couple of grand. After recovering from shock, the guy decides to have the watch returned to him untouched and proceeds to file a claim with PayPal requesting his funds be recouped given the original owner had not disclosed that apparently Seiko don’t refurbish diashield coated watches.

Another guy buys a preowned SLA017 with a single scratch across the upper left lug. Otherwise the watch is in perfect condition. The asking price is steep, but he believes he can have the scratch easily polished out by an independent watchmaker. So the watchmaker goes to work on the lug and notices a discoloration appeared where the scratch once used to be. Does he a) stop and notifies the owner? b) In an attempt to achieve even coloring proceeds to polish the entire case by hand, risking loss of sharp edges? Either way the owner won’t be pleased. Hence once again, it’s PayPal time.

A guy buys a used SLA017. The previous owner didn’t disclose that the watch had already been refinished and therefore the diashield coating had been entirely removed. The new owner believes his SLA017 can take a beating given its advertised diashield coating rendering its finishing almost indestructible. Picture his surprise when scratches and swirls start to appear despite taking good care of the watch. Conclusion: PayPal dispute once again.

None of these scenarios would apply to regular stainless steel watches. Hence full disclosure and informed consent. End of discussion.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

TLDR; three strawman arguments.

Your original argument/assertion was that, if refinished, the SLA017 would (a) "look like sh*t" and (b) would be "vulnerable" to scratches. It *follows, logically,* that if the aforementioned is true of the SLA017 it would *also be true of any watch made out of un-coated stainless steel* (ie 98% of dive watches).

I merely pointed out this is either (1) a logical fallacy or (2) it must be true of ALL stainless steel watches. Your response, below, is a strawman argument - ie unrelated and irrelevant to the assertions/arguments at issue. Dealing with your scenarios separately, the people you describe are complete idiots and would have issues buying and selling any type of watch.



T1meout said:


> Since you like to backup your arguments with scenarios, here are a few.
> A guy is prowling the inter webs looking for a sweet dive watch that will fit his relatively small wrist. He spots a used lightly scratched SLA017 at what appears to be a pretty steep price. He says to himself, holy Jebus, that's a darn nice looking watch. He thinks to hell with it, it's only lightly used. I bet I can have it fully restored to original specs and therefore he buys it. He proceeds to drop it off at his nearest Seiko service center for maintenance and while he's at it, opts to have it polished as well. After a few weeks Seiko contact him with a baffling price quote. The guy says, say what? Did I hear you correctly? The service center representative goes on to explain that Seiko don't, can't or won't refinish diashield coated watches, but that they'll be happy to replace the entire case for a brand spanking new one for let's say a couple of grand. After recovering from shock, the guy decides to have the watch returned to him untouched and proceeds to file a claim with PayPal requesting his funds be recouped given the original owner had not disclosed that apparently Seiko don't refurbish diashield coated watches.
> 
> Another guy buys a preowned SLA017 with a single scratch across the upper left lug. Otherwise the watch is in perfect condition. The asking price is steep, but he believes he can have the scratch easily polished out by an independent watchmaker. So the watchmaker goes to work on the lug and notices a discoloration appeared where the scratch once used to be. Does he a) stop and notifies the owner? b) In an attempt to achieve even coloring proceeds to polish the entire case by hand, risking loss of sharp edges? Either way the owner won't be pleased. Hence once again, it's PayPal time.
> ...


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> TLDR; three strawman arguments.
> 
> Your original argument/assertion was that, if refinished, the SLA017 would (a) "look like sh*t" and (b) would be "vulnerable" to scratches. It *follows, logically,* that if the aforementioned is true of the SLA017 it would *also be true of any watch made out of un-coated stainless steel* (ie 98% of dive watches).
> 
> I merely pointed out this is either (1) a logical fallacy or (2) it must be true of ALL stainless steel watches. Your response, below, is a strawman argument - ie unrelated and irrelevant to the assertions/arguments at issue. Dealing with your scenarios separately, the people you describe are complete idiots and would have issues buying and selling any type of watch.


What can I say, idiots abound.
Forums are full of stories of buyers that assumed one thing, but it turned out to be another, or of sellers withholding information which should have been disclosed to buyers.

You have no proof that once stripped of its coating, a diashield coated watch would look half decent. You have no proof because like me, you as well are not in possession of all the facts, and we both know that between theory and fact there can be a huge chasm.

The only expert on the subject in possession of all the facts is Seiko, and it's their policy not to refinish diashield coated watches. Period.

Care to try an experiment to prove your point?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not talking about buying or selling watches - that's a separate issue.

Why would DiaShield be harder to remove than black PVD? If a spec of black PVD is left on a watch it will be visible, but with DiaShield you don't have to be as thorough. Here are the first examples of PVD removal I could find. It goes without saying that the quality of any refinish is dependent on the skill of the person doing the work.

If there's an expert on refinishing DiaShield, it's someone who's actually done it a few times before.


















T1meout said:


> What can I say, idiots abound.
> Forums are full of stories of buyers that assumed one thing, but it turned out to be another, or of sellers withholding information which should have been disclosed to buyers.
> 
> You have no proof that once stripped of its coating, a diashield coated watch would look half decent. You have no proof because like me, you as well are not in possession of all the facts, and we both know that between theory and fact there can be a huge chasm.
> ...


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

At best those watches look okay. The edges look less sharp and the recessed areas look shallow as sh*t. The polished bit is hardly discernible from the brushed. It would have looked even worse had they attempted to polish more of it.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

pinkybrain said:


> Before you call me an idiot, you should acquire some basic verbal reasoning skills.


To be fair, he never called you an idiot.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

But, again, *how is that different from any other 316L SS watch that is refinished?? *

You're not addressing my point, which is why this keeps on going and going. And no, this isn't about buying or selling watches.



T1meout said:


> At best those watches look okay. The edges look less sharp and the recessed areas look shallow as sh*t. They didn't even attempt to polish it, or else it would have looked worse. That's right, one mans treasure is another mans sh*t.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I see he may be referring back to his original 'watch selling' scenario. I gave him the benefit of the doubt and edited that out of my post.



jamaha said:


> To be fair, he never called you an idiot.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

I found a nice tidbit of information. It's all speculation, but still, quite interesting: TimeZone : Watchmaking & Repair Â» Polishing Seiko DiaShield


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

And another interesting thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/duratec-t-bright-z-diashield-dlc-303581.html
Apparently it's not as straightforward as you'd believe it to be.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> But, again, *how is that different from any other 316L SS watch that is refinished?? *
> 
> You're not addressing my point, which is why this keeps on going and going. And no, this isn't about buying or selling watches.


Because once refinished, the diashield coated watch looses a property, may end up looking bad and the coloring may change. Whereas refinishing regular stainless steel won't have any of these potential ill effects. So much so that I have searched hard to find some data on refinished diashield coated watches, but I have turned up short. Not even a SBDX017. Apparently people aren't willing to even attempt refinishing their watches for fear of what may happen, and would rather live with the scratches.

Look I understand that you are totally convinced of your standpoint as I am of mine, which is often the case when speculating. You're not budging and I'm not moving. Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm actually not convinced at all. I just wanted a proper surrebuttal.

1) "the diashield coated watch [loses] a property" > yes, it does - it ends up with the same properties of any other stainless steel watch.

2) "may end up looking bad" > but again and again, why is this any different from having a standard stainless watch refinished? The person refinishing your watch could do a bad job. The risk is the same with any watch.

3) "refinishing regular stainless steel won't have any of these potential ill effects." Why is this the case? You never provided an explanation for this argument. Please explain!

Anyways, since you never provided a specific counterpoint, I'll do it for you: with DiaShield the entire case must be refinished to provide for a uniform surface appearance. With a non-coated watch, you only have to refinish the particular section of the watch case that has been scratched. Of course, this only applies to cases where only one part of the watch case needs to be refinished.



T1meout said:


> Because once refinished, the diashield coated watch looses a property, may end up looking bad and the coloring may change. Whereas refinishing regular stainless steel won't have any of these potential ill effects. So much so that I have searched hard to find some data on refinished diashield coated watches, but I have turned up short. Not even a SBDX017. Apparently people aren't willing to even attempt refinishing their watches for fear of what may happen, and would rather live with the scratches.
> 
> Look I understand that you are totally convinced of you standpoint as I am of mine, which is often the case while speculating. You're not budging and I'm not moving. Let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> I'm actually not convinced at all. I just wanted a proper surrebuttal.
> 
> 1) "the diashield coated watch [loses] a property" > yes, it does - it ends up with the same properties of any other stainless steel watch.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, but still, it lost a property nonetheless.
2. If that diashield coating is 5 microns think or more, complete removal requires that more material be removed. This may increase the risk of loss of crisp sharp edges or damage to the underlying base metal while removing it. Whereas refinishing regular stainless steel doesn't require in-depth removal of material, nor does it require highly skilled individuals to do it. Of course it all depends on the extent and depth of scratches, but stripping diashield coating will require a more in-depth removal of material regardless.
3. Refinishing regular stainless steel won't alter the color of the watch, whereas chances are it will alter the color of a diashield coated watch.
Come on Pinkybrain, one of my scenarios already covered your so-called counterpoint in depth. I suggest you go back and read them again.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

1. Agreed. It goes from a watch with a very hard to notice DiaShield coating to a standard stainless watch. Is that significant? I guess that's a value judgement.

2. 5 microns is 0.005 mm. When a watch is refinished how many microns of metal are typically removed when brushing and/or polishing? More or less than .005 mm? I do not know.

3. Agreed, but then you just have a standard stainless watch, like 98% of other watches.

That wasn't so hard.

Obviously if the SLA017 is refinished it will not be the same. I always conceded this. My point is that the SLA017, once refinished, becomes like any other stainless watch, which is something like 98% of watches. 98% of stainless dive watches don't look like sh*t and are not especially vulnerable to scratches. At least by my standards.

*So can we agree that the issue centers around whether or not DiaShield presents any unique problems when refinishing a watch?* The fact that a PVD watch can be refinished suggests not. However, I don't claim to have a definitive answer. Perhaps it can be refinished, but the DiaShield just presents additional work? Or maybe it doesn't present any significant difficulty. A bad refinishing job can make any watch look like sh*t, whether it originally had DiaShield or not.

If anyone has refinished a DiaShield or PVD watch I'd love to hear about it.

As I noted before, I don't really have a dog in this fight. I've worn never-polished vintage watches with no problem, and it is my preference not to polish/refinish watches. Assuming the DiaShield actually looks better than a standard stainless watch in 30 years, I see absolutely no reason to refinish it assuming it isn't totally busted up in some freak accident. And in that case I probably would want the case replaced.

On an side note, I've sold a lot of watches here and go out of my way to disclose everything I know about the watch because - at least when it comes to buying and selling watches on WUS - I'm not a complete idiot. Idiots will have problems no matter what the watch is and no matter what it's made out of.



T1meout said:


> 1. Yes, but still, it lost a property nonetheless.
> 2. If that diashield coating is 5 microns think or more, complete removal requires that more material be removed. This may increase the risk of loss of crisp sharp edges or damage to the underlying base metal while removing it. Whereas refinishing regular stainless steel doesn't require in-depth removal of material, nor does it require highly skilled individuals to do it. Of course it all depends on the extent and depth of scratches, but stripping diashield coating will require a more in-depth removal of material regardless.
> 3. Refinishing regular stainless steel won't alter the color of the watch, whereas chances are it will alter the color of a diashield coated watch.
> Come on Pinkybrain, one of my scenarios already covered your so-called counterpoint in depth. I suggest you go back and read them again.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Aight.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank goodness we are back to nice pictures....


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

This is the SLA017 owners thread after all


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

.


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

Love mine!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Take a dive!


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

Here's a little NM goodness -- now available in 19mm! Erika's Original for your reference. Haven't switched from this strap since I got it late last summer. I haven't used the original rubber strap since the first few weeks of owning the watch (I guess well over a year ago now). I've never mounted the bracelet. I did leather for a bit, and it was ok. But this strap, IMO, is perfect for the watch. I really really REALLY wish C&B would do a Supreme (seatbelt nylon) NATO in 19mm. I refuse to go 20mm or 18mm. There's only one "correct" fit. Anything else is "incorrect" (IMHO).


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

C&B has some 19.5s if you email them. I'm with you - it's 19 mm or the highway! I was also thinking of Erika's, but would prefer the white stripe (she only has 19 in yellow). I'm hesitant to get the yellow, but seeing pictures of yours is changing my mind.

I have a custom Steveo canvas in the mail and will post pictures when it's mounted.



r0gue said:


> Here's a little NM goodness -- now available in 19mm! Erika's Original for your reference. Haven't switched from this strap since I got it late last summer. I haven't used the original rubber strap since the first few weeks of owning the watch (I guess well over a year ago now). I've never mounted the bracelet. I did leather for a bit, and it was ok. But this strap, IMO, is perfect for the watch. I really really REALLY wish C&B would do a Supreme (seatbelt nylon) NATO in 19mm. I refuse to go 20mm or 18mm. There's only one "correct" fit. Anything else is "incorrect" (IMHO).


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

BTW: mine is back to the aftermarket rubber. I never got used to the bracelet's end links. Can someone please make aftermarket end links? I can live with the rest of the bracelet.

Sorry for the crappy photo - my iPhone is a little worse for the wear:


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

pinkybrain said:


> BTW: mine is back to the aftermarket rubber. I never got used to the bracelet's end links. Can someone please make aftermarket end links? I can live with the rest of the bracelet.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy photo - my iPhone is a little worse for the wear:
> View attachment 13714321


I came to appreciate the endlinks and the bracelet after wearing on it for a while and especially after seeing the Armida homage. They did the bracelet with matching endlinks and made the watch look like a big blob.

Image from google


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, I saw that too, and agree it's not any better. The Armida also has really long lugs which don't help. I think my issue with the SLA017 is that the lines on the end links aren't exactly perpendicular to the lugs, if that makes sense. It makes the links looks weird and disjointed. If I were in charge of designing the bracelet - and obviously I should be (jk) - I would recess the end links a little bit, but also make sure they are parallel to the lugs. I would also make them female.

*edit - I meant to say "*parallel to the lugs*"



ffnc1020 said:


> I came to appreciate the endlinks and the bracelet after wearing on it for a while and especially after seeing the Armida homage. They did the bracelet with matching endlinks and made the watch look like a big blob.
> 
> Image from google


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

pinkybrain said:


> Yes, I saw that too, and agree it's not any better. The Armida also has really long lugs which don't help. I think my issue with the SLA017 is that the lines on the end links aren't exactly perpendicular to the lugs, if that makes sense. It makes the links looks weird and disjointed. If I were in charge of designing the bracelet - and obviously I should be (jk) - I would recess the end links a little bit, but also make sure they are perpendicular to the lugs. I would also make them female.


So basically this?









If you scroll way back, a couple of us in this thread actually bought this bracelet, including myself. Someone also posted a picture with it paring on the 017. It looks alright, but maybe because my wrist is too thin, it feels like it made the watch sits taller and top heavy. So I immediately changed it back.

Edit: found it, picture by Jarett.

















I think the stock three row end link with the raised center row actually follows the curve of the lug, but also breaks up the bracelet from the case and accentuates the case shape.

I too would like to have a proper solid h link bracelet with female end links, but the stock is the best and only option we have so far.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I was actually going to post that first picture. I was thinking of something like that, but better fitting and actually made for the case. Or the current end link with a male center link that is squared off and with all of the surfaces perfectly parallel to the lugs.

I agree the stock bracelet is the best option at the moment. Thanks for experimenting and posting your results!



ffnc1020 said:


> So basically this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ATL Jack (Mar 17, 2011)

Dufresne said:


> Just joined the club today. My local AD still had one. 17xx/2000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I cant believe you found one this late. I wish I could find one retail...


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

These sold on Ebay recently. One for $3300.00 and the other for $2600.00. Most usually sell for a little more than the original list price. Someone got a deal for $2600.00. (note: Ebay wants to sell you something so after opening the link, click on "view original item")

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SLA0...-Watch-SBDX019-/223279267597?oid=163409373146


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Why the SLA017 and SLA019 are roughly equivalent on the used market I do not understand.



Watch19 said:


> These sold on Ebay recently. One for $3300.00 and the other for $2600.00. Most usually sell for a little more than the original list price. Someone got a deal for $2600.00. (note: Ebay wants to sell you something so after opening the link, click on "view original item")
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SLA0...-Watch-SBDX019-/223279267597?oid=163409373146


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

*duplicate doh! post*


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)

anyone also have a 5 digit sub they can compare to with pics?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

tnvol83 said:


> anyone also have a 5 digit sub they can compare to with pics?


Here's a picture I took with my vintage Tudor 79090 (equivalent to a Rolex Sub 4-digit case, but still essentially the same as the 14060 - 39.5 mm at the bezel). Unfortunately my 14060 and SLA017 did not overlap.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

tnvol83 said:


> anyone also have a 5 digit sub they can compare to with pics?


Not my pictures, hope the owners don't mind the sharing.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Watch19 said:


> These sold on Ebay recently. One for $3300.00 and the other for $2600.00. Most usually sell for a little more than the original list price. Someone got a deal for $2600.00. (note: Ebay wants to sell you something so after opening the link, click on "view original item")
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Pros...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-SLA0...-Watch-SBDX019-/223279267597?oid=163409373146


That was me, I got the sla017 for $2600  But it actually wasn't for $2600, it was $2900. The seller had a make offer option along with the bid, and I submitted one for $2900, which he accepted. Was pretty stoked.


----------



## Times_end (Mar 25, 2014)

Seiko at long last produce a watch that is not chunky bulky or wears small for a watch whose moniker is Sumo etc.

The kicker is they produce 2000 only and price it at 4000 lol.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

A lot of us were able to pick it up for less than $3,000 USD and (IIRC) if you looked they could be found for retail.



Times_end said:


> Seiko at long last produce a watch that is not chunky bulky or wears small for a watch whose moniker is Sumo etc.
> 
> The kicker is they produce 2000 only and price it at 4000 lol.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Steveo Yachtmaster canvas strap arrived over the weekend. This is my second Yachtmaster and I love the strap because (1) it's made custom to your specifications (2) supple and comfortable and (3) it's designed to get wet.

Mounting it on the clasp really prevents the watch from sliding over (a problem I have with all straps) and provides better balance and adjustment. So far it's the best of both worlds between a strap and a bracelet.

crappy broken iPhone photos (because...priorities):

View attachment 13727927

View attachment 13727929

View attachment 13727931


----------



## r0gue (May 13, 2008)

I think it was around $3600 MSRP.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Still at an average of 8 s/d after 18 months.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Who cares what is paid, worth every penny.


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

no name no slogan said:


> I've got one of these I'm looking to get rid of, along with some other 19mm stuff I bought for this watch. PM me if interested.


PM sent


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

TheJubs said:


> That was me, I got the sla017 for $2600  But it actually wasn't for $2600, it was $2900. The seller had a make offer option along with the bid, and I submitted one for $2900, which he accepted. Was pretty stoked.
> 
> View attachment 13720371


Good outcome! Congrats!


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

impalass said:


> Not my pictures, hope the owners don't mind the sharing.
> 
> View attachment 13719999
> View attachment 13720007


Great to see the comparison photos!


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

mtb2104 said:


> Last min shopping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, just wondering what strap this is? Thank you


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Uncle Seiko 19mm tropic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the tropic feel? Happy with it?


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

babola said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 12492391


Great shot!


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Caught something interesting in a Facebook group and thought you'd like to know. A fellow from Germany got his watch; it appears Seiko Germany had a treat for the lucky 200 who got the SLA017 from them. A special boxset.
> 
> View attachment 12476001
> 
> ...


It would have been good if they all came with the box etc. Especially as a LE model.


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

foto_oli said:


> Great watch!
> Also in Austria.
> 
> VLG
> Oliver


Great shots!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DoesNotTickTock said:


> Great shot!


Thanks but careful there...this kind of post # accumulating is frowned upon on the forums, while it may get you faster to the 100 post count required for staring 'For sale' thread, it might put you in hot waters with the mods and admins here...


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

babola said:


> Thanks but careful there...this kind of post # accumulating is frowned upon on the forums, while it may get you faster to the 100 post count required for staring 'For sale' thread, it might put you in hot waters with the mods and admins here...


Sorry, it wasn't my intention. I just received my SLA017 and am loving this thread. I will tone it down. Regards


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

babola said:


> Thanks but careful there...this kind of post # accumulating is frowned upon on the forums, while it may get you faster to the 100 post count required for staring 'For sale' thread, it might put you in hot waters with the mods and admins here...


Sorry, it wasn't my intention. I just received my SLA017 and am loving this thread. I will tone it down. Regards


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DoesNotTickTock said:


> Sorry, it wasn't my intention. I just received my SLA017 and am loving this thread. I will tone it down. Regards


Cool, no probs.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I is a little late for the party but here I am. Found the JDM version from a local Redbar member and in love with this Seiko.


----------



## TV1978 (Jan 28, 2019)

I love my SLA017, but I am looking for a new bracelet. Not very easy with its 19mm, but maybe someone here has a tip?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

TV1978 said:


> View attachment 13840059
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats on your LE.
> ...


I was very disappointed with the bracelet, I bought several 19mm Natos, a few 19mm rubber straps and some 19mm leather straps, the SLA017 is a strap monster, looks great on everything imo.

It took around ten months before I finally put the bracelet on the watch and much to my own surprise I ended up loving it and it's staying on permanently.

I don't think there's much out there in after market bracelets, Strapcode straight end 19mm are the only ones I can think of.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Love the comfort with the Isofrane strap. Any body else using one?


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Both precious


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

TheJubs said:


> View attachment 13867803


Nice pic. The blue reflection on the indicies give that Casio Oceanus OCW-S100 vibe.









Few watches have as changeable a look as the SLA017. There's something special about the way light plays with that combination of sunburst dial, bright markers and domed crystal. 
That's why I'm always keeping mine.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Watch19 said:


> Nice pic. The blue reflection on the indicies give that Casio Oceanus OCW-S100 vibe.
> 
> Few watches have as changeable a look as the SLA017. There's something special about the way light plays with that combination of sunburst dial, bright markers and domed crystal.
> That's why I'm always keeping mine.


Absolutely. The markers are my favorite thing about this watch.

With just a slight shift of the wrist, it goes from this...









To this:









Love this watch.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Roughly how much now selling? Still possible get a used One?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

sernsin said:


> Roughly how much now selling? Still possible get a used One?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am seeing less and less for sale now. When they appear I have seen unused listed at £2750 and over £4000.

As for used well, I cannot say I have seen one listed yet.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

DonJ53 said:


> I am seeing less and less for sale now. When they appear I have seen unused listed at £2750 and over £4000.
> 
> As for used well, I cannot say I have seen one listed yet.


Tq sir ... price getting higher 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sernsin said:


> Roughly how much now selling? Still possible get a used One?


There was a used SLA017 last week on watchrecon. They turn up occasionally, just need to pay attention.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

My Bulang and Sons strap arrived today. What do you think?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry but that's not my cuppa tea. Got to be a black strap.


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

DonJ53 said:


> Sorry but that's not my cuppa tea. Got to be a black strap.


That's cool. It doesn't really come off right in my photo but either way it's not black. In the flesh the brown compliments the lume and anthracite sunburst dial. I felt black was too heavy.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

For you SLA017 owners - How is the accuracy on your watch so far?

Mine is still around +7 or +8 spd during daily wear. That was around the same rate after purchasing it not long after it was released by Seiko.

Also, when it comes time to send these in for service do we have to send them directly to Japan or would the Seiko Service center in the US be able to handle it?


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

medellin said:


> For you SLA017 owners - How is the accuracy on your watch so far?
> 
> Mine is still around +7 or +8 spd during daily wear. That was around the same rate after purchasing it not long after it was released by Seiko.
> 
> Also, when it comes time to send these in for service do we have to send them directly to Japan or would the Seiko Service center in the US be able to handle it?


Given their dreadful reputation, I wouldn't allow Seiko, New Jersey to touch my SLA017 with a ten foot pole if I were you.


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

My new strap arrived today from Toshi. I've gone with the petrol coloured leather as a complimentary colour to the sunburst anthracite dial. What do you think?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Mike Ibz said:


> My new strap arrived today from Toshi. I've gone with the petrol coloured leather as a complimentary colour to the sunburst anthracite dial. What do you think?


Now that's a looker, pic of the buckle side please and is it a 19mm x 18mm or other size ? :-!


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

impalass said:


> Now that's a looker, pic of the buckle side please and is it a 19mm x 18mm or other size ? :-!


Thanks, I'm rather pleased with it. Rich from Toshi has done a great job and he's a gent; he responds quickly to questions no matter how daft and was happy to guide me through the process. It's 19mm and a snug fit between the lugs without crumbling. The buckle is brushed and as is Toshi's style has got a single large keeper.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Mike Ibz said:


> Thanks, I'm rather pleased with it. Rich from Toshi has done a great job and he's a gent; he responds quickly to questions no matter how daft and was happy to guide me through the process. It's 19mm and a snug fit between the lugs without crumbling. The buckle is brushed and as is Toshi's style has got a single large keeper.


Mike, thanks for the additional picture, it looks just as impressive as the first picture ! I had a similar coloured light gray leather strap on my MM300, I started using leather conditioner on it after around 6 years which darkened it considerably. May not apply to a high end Toshi though.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

T1meout said:


> Given their dreadful reputation, I wouldn't allow Seiko, New Jersey to touch my SLA017 with a ten foot pole if I were you.


I was not aware of this. What sort of things are they accused of exactly?


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

medellin said:


> I was not aware of this. What sort of things are they accused of exactly?


The 8L35 movement should be serviced in Japan.


----------



## franklee (May 4, 2012)

Hi I have a very newbie question regarding adjusting the links. I removed some of the pins and these little caps came off the pins. What are they used for? I am assuming its to hold the pins in place but now that I took it off it doesn't seem like I can push it back in?


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

The caps provide friction to hold the pin in place - put the caps in the link 1st, then push in the pin.


----------



## franklee (May 4, 2012)

awesome thanks!


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> The 8L35 movement should be serviced in Japan.


Why is that?

Also the Seiko USA Service website lists the 8L35 as being one the movements they can service locally.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

In uncle Seiko









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

On uncle Seiko









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Polished and ready to go to Seiko UK.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

^^^ 
What for?


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

My favourite diver.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

medellin said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Also the Seiko USA Service website lists the 8L35 as being one the movements they can service locally.


Seiko New Jersey has a poor reputation for servicing properly.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

medellin said:


> Why is that?
> 
> Also the Seiko USA Service website lists the 8L35 as being one the movements they can service locally.


Seiko New Jersey has a poor reputation for servicing properly.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Toshk said:


> ^^^
> What for?


I think the crown seal lubrication.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Did it leak?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

DonJ53 said:


> I think the crown seal lubrication.


Wait, why are you sending your SLA017 in for service, exactly?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Once unscrewed the crown did not pop to the 1st click position as it did when new. It was then stiff to find 1st click and pull out to 2nd click. It has 3 months to run on the warranty so as I live close to Seiko UK I asked CS if they would check it for me. While their current backlog is 3 weeks it was booked into the workshop the same day I dropped it off. They have been most helpful.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Update: Collecting from Seiko UK tomorrow morning so 7 working days to sort the issue...whatever it was. More tomorrow.


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

Would love to see what they include in their paperwork (if any) when you get it back, and how professional they were in this process.



DonJ53 said:


> Update: Collecting from Seiko UK tomorrow morning so 7 working days to sort the issue...whatever it was. More tomorrow.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The crown seal has been replaced and it now works perfectly.

Excellent service and fully documented by Seiko UK....thank you.

Hand delivered on 26 March and collected 9th April. I could not ask for a better service timescale.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> The crown seal has been replaced and it now works perfectly.
> 
> Excellent service and fully documented by Seiko UK....thank you.
> 
> Hand delivered on 26 March and collected 9th April. I could not ask for a better service timescale.


May I ask how much they charged you? Also did they perform any sort of adjustment/regulation on the movement? Is the accuracy any different than what you were seeing before sending it in?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Warranty repair. It was +8sd before and I doubt they did any regulating. It has never been in water.

On test this morning and much the same as before.

+10 face up, + 4 face down.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

TheJubs said:


> View attachment 14019487


I can see a dark spot in the middle of the lume pip on the bezel in your photo. I have the same thing on my SLA025 and was wondering if this is normal as my other Seikos dont have it. Thanks!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Degr8n8 said:


> I can see a dark spot in the middle of the lume pip on the bezel in your photo. I have the same thing on my SLA025 and was wondering if this is normal as my other Seikos dont have it. Thanks!


It's moved onto his hand.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

double post


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

Comparison with the 16610, BB58 and Oris 65 Movember.


----------



## medellin (Jun 8, 2012)

Lucien369 said:


> Comparison with the 16610, BB58 and Oris 65 Movember.


I had no idea that BB58 had such a thick appearance.

Aesthetically I find the SLA017 case and dial to hit the perfect spot in terms of what it is aiming for in size, dimensions and legibility. The Sub is amazing as well but I have never been a fan of the cyclops myself.

In regards to the bracelets, it is interesting to see how far above Tudor is in terms of everyone else. I almost wish they would offer to make steel bracelets for all the other brands just because of how good they are at it.


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

medellin said:


> In regards to the bracelets, it is interesting to see how far above Tudor is in terms of everyone else. I almost wish they would offer to make steel bracelets for all the other brands just because of how good they are at it.


Although beautifully made the BB58 bracelet is, in my opinion, less convenient to open.

The Seiko is at the same time secure and easy to open in one movement.

Also the resistance to scratch of the Seiko is amazing.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lucien369 said:


> Although beautifully made the BB58 bracelet is, in my opinion, less convenient to open.
> 
> The Seiko is at the same time secure and easy to open in one movement.
> 
> Also the resistance to scratch of the Seiko is amazing.


A nice Seiko definitely scratches that new watch itch!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

One last post here before it goes in the sales section. A little sunny weather here in the UK at the moment. 
.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Been a while since I posted this one....coming up on the 2 yr anniversary









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Snap, 2 years in July


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

1203 checking in , I really wanted one of these when they were first announced back in 17 & just couldn't justify buying one at the time of release . But times change & I found new one at a AD at a very good discount , So since Saturday I am now a very proud owner ,& can say this watch is even better in the flesh


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

CPRwatch said:


> 1203 checking in , I really wanted one of these when they were first announced back in 17 & just couldn't justify buying one at the time of release . But times change & I found new one at a AD at a very good discount , So since Saturday I am now a very proud owner ,& can say this watch is even better in the flesh


Congrats! What kind of discount did you end up with?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> Congrats! What kind of discount did you end up with?


Thank You Kamonji , I received a 16% discount of MRSP which was still £3750 which I was very pleased with . Havent really looked at 2nd hand prices for the 017 ,but was happy to pay & also receive a new two year warranty card . But I would have probably paid more & was pleased to find a AD that still had one in stock . Its probably one of the last to be sold by an AD .


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> Congrats! What kind of discount did you end up with?


Thank You Kamonjj , I received a 16% discount of MRSP which was still £3750 which I was very pleased with . Havent really looked at 2nd hand prices for the 017 ,but was happy to pay & also receive a new two year warranty card . But I would have probably paid more & was pleased to find a AD that still had one in stock . Its probably one of the last to be sold by an AD .


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have #1205....

Sorry to say but one just sold (#295/2000) on the bay for £2850. There are a few still out there to be had.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> I have #1205....
> 
> Sorry to say but one just sold (#295/2000) on the bay for £2850. There are a few still out there to be had.


Thanks DonJ53 ,#1205 now thats close numbers . Not to bothered about selling values really as its a definite keeper , but its good to know I didn't overpay too much against 2nd hand values as I paid £3150 & have a brand spanking new watch with 2 year warranty .


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> I have #1205....
> 
> Sorry to say but one just sold (#295/2000) on the bay for £2850. There are a few still out there to be had.


Thanks DonJ53 ,#1205 now thats close numbers . Not to bothered about selling values really as its a definite keeper , but its good to know I didn't overpay too much against 2nd hand values as I paid £3150 & have a brand spanking new watch with 2 year warranty .


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, it just keeps us grounded.

I also purchased mine to wear and have it on again today. It has not been boxed for almost 2 years now.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Definately bought to wear like all my watches , there are no safe queens in my collection .


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah, this is definitely a watch that deserves to be worn. No safe queens here.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

One week of ownership today & so glad I bought it. But to owners that have had this watch for about two years , what are your longer term views on this watch . Do you still get enjoyment out of wearing it and is it a practible daily wearer , or now fits into rotation with others .


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I fit mine into rotation. 

Long term is the same as short term...it's a fantastic looking, wearing and functioning watch to own.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone have experience popping off the bezel? Mine is really stiff. There's little gap between the bezel and case which I find intimidating.


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

It was my travel watch to Saigon last week, together with the SLA025.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

pinkybrain said:


> Anyone have experience popping off the bezel? Mine is really stiff. There's little gap between the bezel and case which I find intimidating.


It needs Seiko attention.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> Anyone have experience popping off the bezel? Mine is really stiff. There's little gap between the bezel and case which I find intimidating.


May I ask why would you want to do that? I hope you are not going to pull a yobokies trick on your SLA017?;-)


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Because it's really, really hard to turn. Not impossible, but after close to a decade of collecting dive watches I can say it's not normal.



KoolKat said:


> May I ask why would you want to do that? I hope you are not going to pull a yobokies trick on your SLA017?;-)


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

I know Seiko lumes are some of the best out there today , but the lume on the SLA017 is exceptional .


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

slow_mo said:


>


I'm not usually one for non OEM bands but that does look quite sensational on that fabric. Matches it in style and ruggedness. Great colour too. A winner.


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)

This evening's light seems different; no filters used...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

zuiko said:


> I'm not usually one for non OEM bands but that does look quite sensational on that fabric. Matches it in style and ruggedness. Great colour too. A winner.


Love my elastic strap! Cheers!!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Still lovin it,


----------



## vintagehartmann (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Stock bracelet works for me.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I’ve finally put the bracelet on.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I like the watch head and knife but the strap....sorry but NO, the SLA deserves much better.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Watch Steward strap??



slow_mo said:


>


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> I like the watch head and knife but the strap....sorry but NO, the SLA deserves much better.


Well, I kind of like that strap.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> Watch Steward strap??


That's correct!


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Love that strap. I have the watch steward 19mm gray strap. What color is that one called. It looks great!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The more I wear this the more I love it .


----------



## ILuvSubs (Aug 23, 2015)

Deleted. Double post.


----------



## ILuvSubs (Aug 23, 2015)

Thought I would post this YouTube clip from Horology House which has macro shots that really show off the amazing details (particularly on the dial) of the SLA017.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

So , I've never had a tropic style strap before on any watch I own or owned . And wondered why so many people wear them & they seem especially popular on the SLA017 ,as they've always looked like cheap plastic & uncomfortable looking on pictures to me . So after reading through this thread & many others I thought go on be a devil, live on the edge & try one , & if you don't like it no harm done as there pretty cheap to buy anyway . So after a quick trawl on flea bay the deed was done . Two days later it arrived in the post & after a little jiggle getting the fatter Spring bars through all was good . So after strapping the watch on my wrist I immediately got why the tropic style is so popular , it's really comfy & just hugs my wrist just enough to know it's there but not too much . Also being rubber it's got enough stretch & flexibility to it that after a couple of hours I had to check the watch was still on my wrist it really feels that good .The only slight downside is the strap was sold as a 19mm but it's actually 18mm & I can slightly see the spring bar ends which personally for me is a big no with watch straps . So I've ordered another one & await its arrival , but until the new one arrives I'm happy to continue wearing the tropic style , so for anyone not sure about trying out a tropic strap , I say give it a go you will probably be very pleased you did .


----------



## ILuvSubs (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice review and thanks for sharing. I love the look of the tropic strap. Good to hear you had such a good experience with it. It's a classic strap for a dive watch. I think it really suits the SLA017.

Do you prefer your tropic strap to the OEM silicone strap? I hear feedback that the silicone strap is a dust magnet.

Did you get your tropic strap from Uncle Seiko or a different retailer?



CPRwatch said:


> So , I've never had a tropic style strap before on any watch I own or owned . And wondered why so many people wear them & they seem especially popular on the SLA017 ,as they've always looked like cheap plastic & uncomfortable looking on pictures to me . So after reading through this thread & many others I thought go on be a devil, live on the edge & try one , & if you don't like it no harm done as there pretty cheap to buy anyway . So after a quick trawl on flea bay the deed was done . Two days later it arrived in the post & after a little jiggle getting the fatter Spring bars through all was good . So after strapping the watch on my wrist I immediately got why the tropic style is so popular , it's really comfy & just hugs my wrist just enough to know it's there but not too much . Also being rubber it's got enough stretch & flexibility to it that after a couple of hours I had to check the watch was still on my wrist it really feels that good .The only slight downside is the strap was sold as a 19mm but it's actually 18mm & I can slightly see the spring bar ends which personally for me is a big no with watch straps . So I've ordered another one & await its arrival , but until the new one arrives I'm happy to continue wearing the tropic style , so for anyone not sure about trying out a tropic strap , I say give it a go you will probably be very pleased you did .


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you , the strap was bought from a seller called Time-Troll on the bay .It's described as stylecraft 1970s 19mm tropic style divers rubber strap for £9.00 & includes free postage .

PS, I'm not associated with the seller in anyway .


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Love the curved sapphire


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Spencer70 said:


> Love the curved sapphire


Perhaps it's due to the level of the photography; but the domed sapphire crystal with it's attendant "distortion" looks so good on these 017's. 
If the sapphire on Omega Speedmasters had that quality, fewer people would be opting for Hesalite. Perhaps Omega should source their crystals from Seiko?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

After a long hot day sightseeing it's time to cool off in the pool . And actually wear a divers watch in water , talk about living life on the edge .


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Kicking off the week with...


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

On a Grand Seiko Croc with Seiko deployment from Seiya Japan. What do you think?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Spencer70 said:


> On a Grand Seiko Croc with Seiko deployment from Seiya Japan. What do you think?


I like it. Makes it an dressy Diver indeed!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Still the current favourite for me ,


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Crystal heaven ,


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Great combo



slow_mo said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

slow_mo said:


>


Is that a watch steward strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is that a watch steward strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. It's a 20 mm. I find the 19 mm too thin (small gap).


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Here's the 19 mm Watch Steward strap.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

This evenings sunset reflecting off the dial ,I literally lose track of time just staring at this watch & I'm not even checking the time .


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## greendestiny (Jan 6, 2010)

Never was keen on the sla017 mainly due to case shape. Now I’m thinking of the watch 24-7! I think it’s probably my fav modern watch period! And I don’t even own one yet. They seem to be quite hard to find. I own a mint sealed sla033 but I’m thinking of trading it against a 017 as I can’t justify owning both atm


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

greendestiny said:


> Never was keen on the sla017 mainly due to case shape. Now I'm thinking of the watch 24-7! I think it's probably my fav modern watch period! And I don't even own one yet. They seem to be quite hard to find. I own a mint sealed sla033 but I'm thinking of trading it against a 017 as I can't justify owning both atm


Yes, they are appearing less and less. You gotta be on the great auction site 24/7. One sold a few weeks back for around £2700.

Wouldn't you know it, one has just been listed.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Currently away on business & had a day at Prestwick Airport ( Scotland ) .Which normally is no great shakes , but to me it is as it's the only place in the UK where Elvis set foot back in March 62 . And I was honoured today to walk in his footsteps uh huh . And now I've left the building ,


----------



## Buddy Dakota (Aug 6, 2019)

First post! Finally got this watch in my hands, and it is beautiful. I'd like to use the bracelet (even though it's very underwhelming, a lot worse than the one that came with the SBDC051), but the endlinks are very loose. I am able to turn them completely around. I noticed that the endlinks appear to be made for fat boy spring bars, but the watch came with the standard thin ones. Has anyone tried using fat boys with the bracelet, and does that make the end links more "rigid"? 

Also, has anyone tried any of the strapcode bracelets? They are selling some that would fit this watch (with straight end links). How are they quality wise compared to the original bracelet for this watch? Can the original clasp be used with these bracelets?


----------



## Buddy Dakota (Aug 6, 2019)

*accidental double post*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Buddy Dakota said:


> First post! Finally got this watch in my hands, and it is beautiful. I'd like to use the bracelet (even though it's very underwhelming, a lot worse than the one that came with the SBDC051), but the endlinks are very loose. I am able to turn them completely around. I noticed that the endlinks appear to be made for fat boy spring bars, but the watch came with the standard thin ones. Has anyone tried using fat boys with the bracelet, and does that make the end links more "rigid"?
> 
> Also, has anyone tried any of the strapcode bracelets? They are selling some that would fit this watch (with straight end links). How are they quality wise compared to the original bracelet for this watch? Can the original clasp be used with these bracelets?


Congrats!
SLA017 comes stock with fat bars.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

damn doublepost


----------



## Buddy Dakota (Aug 6, 2019)

mtb2104 said:


> Congrats!
> SLA017 comes stock with fat bars.


Thank you. Huh, mine didn't (it was a barely used second hand though). I had some 22 mm fat boys lying around and they are noticeably fatter (and fit perfectly in the bracelet). I guess the previous owner must've misplaced the original ones (he used a different strap). So in your experience, the end links shouldn't rattle and be able to rotate if correctly sized spring bars are used? I guess I'll order some new ones then


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

I have the SLA033 and just by photographic my watch sitting on a Leica camera, I have scratched the side of the case. SO IMHO , diashield is just a gimmick, and to this day there is no proof it has any value in terms of prolonging the finish of a Seiko watch


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Buddy Dakota said:


> Thank you. Huh, mine didn't (it was a barely used second hand though). I had some 22 mm fat boys lying around and they are noticeably fatter (and fit perfectly in the bracelet). I guess the previous owner must've misplaced the original ones (he used a different strap). So in your experience, the end links shouldn't rattle and be able to rotate if correctly sized spring bars are used? I guess I'll order some new ones then


The waffle strap issued with the SLA017 has stainless steel tube liners throught it and I do find there is some very slight movement on the fat boy pins.

I wear mine on a Di-Modell Rallye Wapro which is a very comfortable strap and the fat boys take some pushing through because they are only designed for 1.8mm bars.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Buddy Dakota said:


> First post! Finally got this watch in my hands, and it is beautiful. I'd like to use the bracelet (even though it's very underwhelming, a lot worse than the one that came with the SBDC051), but the endlinks are very loose. I am able to turn them completely around. I noticed that the endlinks appear to be made for fat boy spring bars, but the watch came with the standard thin ones. Has anyone tried using fat boys with the bracelet, and does that make the end links more "rigid"?
> 
> Also, has anyone tried any of the strapcode bracelets? They are selling some that would fit this watch (with straight end links). How are they quality wise compared to the original bracelet for this watch? Can the original clasp be used with these bracelets?


Should come with fat bars.

I found that the OEM bracelet grew on me with time. But strapcode makes a decent bracelet. They are hefty so it gives the initial impression of quality but over time I have found them to be a bit unrefined.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

The SLA017 is a beautiful watch. I only wish it weren't a limited edition so I could more easily get my hands on one!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Should come with fat bars.
> 
> I found that the OEM bracelet grew on me with time. But strapcode makes a decent bracelet. They are hefty so it gives the initial impression of quality but over time I have found them to be a bit unrefined.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Several years ago I would have scoffed at the users who recommend and swear by Strapcode bracelets. I've owned several from the early 2010's and they were poorly machined, grabby, rough edges galore, bad fitment galore, cheap clasps etc. I think they fooled people into thinking they were higher quality because of weight, something that really isn't a reliable indicator of quality. They have absolutely come a long way in the past couple years, though. The new Angus Jubilee that I threw on my Sumo is a fantastic quality bracelet, and I have to give them credit for that. Much, much better than the stuff they were selling years ago IMO.

Is it better than OEM? Well, here's my take on that (and I assure you it's only my personal opinion that I abide by, but everyone should do whatever makes them happiest):

I'll happily wear my Strapcode bracelet with a Sumo, or a Turtle / Samurai, but I generally avoid using them on Seiko's higher end watches - but I'm someone who thinks the MM300 bracelet is good, so take that with a grain of salt. And I really am not bothered by the SLA017 bracelet. It's not spectacular, but it's serviceable and looks good with the watch.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Two year anniversary today and I'm still thrilled with the SLA017.

Came out of the box at +6 seconds daily and has settled in at +4 seconds daily with a power reserve of 57 hours and 15 minutes.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

As owner of a bunch of Seiko, recent and vintage, this SLA017 is my only highbeat and hence my favorite.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

DonJ53 said:


> No point in removing scratches cos it would get scratched again, and again, and again. Why worry, it's just a watch among all my other scratched watches. MOre expensive but who gives an sh1T.


Plus from my experience Diashield does absolutely nothing. I'm not hating, just being honest.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

crown and buckle chevron strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Old vs new.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> Old vs new.


Nice Tropic on the 62MAS! What brand/model? It has a nice curve to the rubber so either its really soft or your did some boiling trick!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice Tropic on the 62MAS! What brand/model? It has a nice curve to the rubber so either its really soft or your did some boiling trick!


Thanks! It's a cheap ebay generic reproduction. I indeed did the boiling treatment to give it a curve, but the material is much more pliable and soft compares to the more modern versions like the uncleseiko. The texture is also more pronounced which suits the old school look of the 62mas.


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

On Crown&Buckle Supreme Nato









Inviato dal mio ASUS_X01BDA utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hoping for fall weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Gray monday


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Today's choice of wear _


----------



## arc13 (Aug 15, 2017)

Seiko Tuesday


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## franklee (May 4, 2012)

Today when I was playing with my SLA017 I realized at 12 oclock the bezel is able to move clockwise one notch. It is the only time the watch is able to do that.

Is this fixable? How could this have happened? Has anyone removed the bezel off the SLA017 before to clean?


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

franklee said:


> Today when I was playing with my SLA017 I realized at 12 oclock the bezel is able to move clockwise one notch. It is the only time the watch is able to do that.
> 
> Is this fixable? How could this have happened? Has anyone removed the bezel off the SLA017 before to clean?


My watch does the same thing at 12 and one other location.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Are there any websites where if I find an SLA017 for sale, I can make monthly payments? Or even certain jewelry stores where they can source one to buy to make monthly payments? Thank you.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

Jason Bourne said:


> Are there any websites where if I find an SLA017 for sale, I can make monthly payments? Or even certain jewelry stores where they can source one to buy to make monthly payments? Thank you.


Bro, I see them on sake at the Yahoo! Japan auction site regularly, some less than US$1000 over retail! o|

"*WTF! How do I work buying on Yahmahoohoo whatever??*"

You use Chrome for it's automatic translation, and join a Japan/UK "broker" service called Buyee. You'll have to set up a payment method to them to buy in your place like a credit card or PayPal, *and* they will end up charging you about 20% over the final auction price; to pay their "transaction fee" and have it shipped to them, then re-boxed and shipped to you.

I am pretty sure Buyer won't take payments. But I bet you can set something like that up with PayPal! :think:

Good luck! 

- Thomas


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

One of these should arrive soon, can't wait! 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Still Lovin the SLA , such a great watch . I even like it on the bracelet too.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Hands down the best SEIKO reissue. I've never seen it IRL and doubt I ever will but I can tell from the pictures alone.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Hands down the best SEIKO reissue...


Top three at the very least... :-!


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

slow_mo said:


>


Of all the pics I've seen, this one makes the SLA017 look most like the original 6217-8001 62MAS.
Nicely done!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Watch19 said:


> Of all the pics I've seen, this one makes the SLA017 look most like the original 6217-8001 62MAS.
> Nicely done!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Close up ,


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

This is the most beautiful diver I ever seen. Congratulations to all owners. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Easily My favorite Seiko and I have dozens of Seiko


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Getting into the festive mood,


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

A few shots taken last Friday :-!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Is anyone else still wearing their 017 daily or in rotation ,


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

CPRwatch said:


> Is anyone else still wearing their 017 daily or in rotation ,


Yup...I wear mine often...a few times a month for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sure do, weekly.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^amazing pic!!


----------



## scarab1st (Jan 26, 2018)

After more than 2 years of having the SLA017, I put on the included bracelet for the first time yesterday and it looks like I'll be having a honeymoon period with this watch all over again!


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

Found peace of senses with a Crown&Buckle single layer Supreme Nato


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Just changed over from the bracelet to leather strap this evening, give it a couple of days to see if I like it .


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

So far so good on the leather,


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

From a few days back... |>


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Back in the club!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^looks perfect on the tropic strap.|>


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

jlatassa said:


> ^^looks perfect on the tropic strap.|>


Thanks bud


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Cheers to the one that started it all.

Love the new SLA037 btw, but big OOF at the price. Would love to have it, but... I'll likely settle for the SPB149, which really isn't a bad consolation prize all things considered.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Classy sport... b-)


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

TheJubs said:


> View attachment 14928401
> 
> 
> Cheers to the one that started it all.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. It's north of 6k and still doesn't have an applied seiko logo. Come on man!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Been getting 90% of my wrist time during quarantine


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Possibly Seiko's finest watch ,


----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the club


----------



## daniel954 (Jul 16, 2019)

Very nice!! I might need one of these. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Half a dozen versions later, it's still the one (...for me) ;-)_


----------



## mgwatchplug (Apr 6, 2020)

The long strap is the only thing I do not like about mine.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Three years later and still gorgeous!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Trying it out on a Nato ,


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

I haven't posted on or visited the forum for ages. Does everyone still hate this watch? ;-)


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

no name no slogan said:


> Does everyone still hate this watch? ;-)


Yes! I hate this thing so much!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> I haven't posted on or visited the forum for ages. Does everyone still hate this watch? ;-)


Yeah, they hate it so much, they are lining up to purchase the new 62mas variations.��



For those who haven't been following along, what they really hated was the SLA017 price, as the watch is otherwise nearly perfect as a 62mas reissue (excepting the OEM bracelet, which has issues, never installed mine to avoid scratching the polished case between the lugs)


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

no name no slogan said:


> I haven't posted on or visited the forum for ages. Does everyone still hate this watch? ;-)


Yes I hate mine too , 3 years and counting, lol.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> I haven't posted on or visited the forum for ages. Does everyone still hate this watch? ;-)





yankeexpress said:


> Yeah, they hate it so much, they are lining up to purchase the new 62mas variations.��


Here are the 3 newer 62mas releases I referred to above, which have lowbeat movements and the X on the dial that some folks who thought the SLA017 was overpriced and so passed in it, are salivating over. These are also overpriced, especially considering the movement.


----------



## seikohorlick (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone else that likes the SLA037 & SLA39 reissues? Torn over the ever brilliant steel. 

Seems really close to the 904L used by Rolex, albeit for the Non-Maxi case.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

seikohorlick said:


> Anyone else that likes the SLA037 & SLA39 reissues? Torn over the ever brilliant steel.
> 
> Seems really close to the 904L used by Rolex, albeit for the Non-Maxi case.


As an owner of the SLA017 and SLA025 I was very excited about these, they nailed the blue imo but the price seems to have jumped the shark, I'll be passing this year.


----------



## seikohorlick (Jun 12, 2020)

Really a bummer since i didn’t snag one of the 017s back then when they were released.

Now the 037 is calling out to me.

Not so much for the 039 as the 025 is pretty much the exact same movement and case except for the 904L upgrade and a dial colour swap. Furthermore when the 025 can be had for a much lower price point currently.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)

Travelller said:


>


Stunning pic of this beauty! I've got to get one if I can find the right one.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

This watch looks so sick! Appears to have great resale value too.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Here are the 3 newer 62mas releases I referred to above, which have lowbeat movements and the X on the dial that some folks who thought the SLA017 was overpriced and so passed in it, are salivating over. These are also overpriced, especially considering the movement.


Can anyone who have seen the SPB145, 7 & 9 in person comment on the contouring of the crystal on these? 
Judging from online pics and vids, the crystal on these seem flatter (Seiko does say "curved") with a sharper edge than the wider radius edge that makes SLA017 so photogenic when lit from varying angles.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Does anyone daily wear one of these?


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

Very cool model)


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> Can anyone who have seen the SPB145, 7 & 9 in person comment on the contouring of the crystal on these?
> Judging from online pics and vids, the crystal on these seem flatter (Seiko does say "curved") with a sharper edge than the wider radius edge that makes SLA017 so photogenic when lit from varying angles.


Slight dome, nothing like the SLA017.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> Can anyone who have seen the SPB145, 7 & 9 in person comment on the contouring of the crystal on these?
> Judging from online pics and vids, the crystal on these seem flatter (Seiko does say "curved") with a sharper edge than the wider radius edge that makes SLA017 so photogenic when lit from varying angles.


slightly domed, more of a box crystal style and much closer to the bezel. Not bad just not as nice as the SLA


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SLA017


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> ...


Nice capture 🙌 🍻


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Still enjoying this one, best reissued seiko yet, and now seems a bargain vs the hi-beat.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Not had much wrist time lately , but still my favourite Seiko .


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The prices (asking) on these seem to have increased somewhat since the introduction of the latest SLA's and Seiko's policy to increase base model prices.

Must wear mine again soon.


----------



## grandsicko (Jan 12, 2020)

I sold a LE (250) JDM Hi-Beat Grand Seiko (SBGH261) last month. Last week I used a portion of the proceeds to buy a 9F GMT Grand Seiko (SBGN013) which arrived yesterday, but before it even arrived I found a solid deal on an SLA017 which burned up the rest of the funds, plus a little extra. 

Should arrive next week, possibly by Thanksgiving. Very excited! I have a feeling the new GS will not see nearly as much wrist time as the SLA017.  

I'm casually keeping an eye out for a deal on the SLA037 too as I like a lot of what they did with that model, but I still prefer the original 62MAS color scheme of the 017, plus the 037 is still a bit too rich for me at the levels it's commonly trading at.


----------



## Buddy Dakota (Aug 6, 2019)

Watch19 said:


> Can anyone who have seen the SPB145, 7 & 9 in person comment on the contouring of the crystal on these?
> Judging from online pics and vids, the crystal on these seem flatter (Seiko does say "curved") with a sharper edge than the wider radius edge that makes SLA017 so photogenic when lit from varying angles.


 A huge contributing factor to the SLA017 looking as nice as it does is the higly polished inner bezel. After having used the SLA017, everything else just looks smudged, dirty and cheap in comparison (e.g. my BB58 and Explorer). As far as I know, the SPB-series does not have this high polish inner bezel either.


----------



## grandsicko (Jan 12, 2020)

ffnc1020 said:


> My watch does the same thing at 12 and one other location.


Help! Guys, my SLA017 just arrived and the first thing I did was rotate the bezel to experience what all of the fuss is about and, it's sloppy?! Did I buy one with a broken mechanism? It feels terrible, it retreats a full notch clockwise in several positions, and the dot doesn't align with the 12 o'clock. I think I need to open a case against the seller. I've never had a problem buying off of eBay before, gutted that it's happened with this watch. I was so excited to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

grandsicko said:


> Help! Guys, my SLA017 just arrived and the first thing I did was rotate the bezel to experience what all of the fuss is about and, it's sloppy?! Did I buy one with a broken mechanism? It feels sloppy, it retreats a full notch clockwise in several positions, and the dot doesn't align with the 12 o'clock. I think I need to open a case against the seller. I've never had a problem buying off of eBay before, gutted that it's happened with this watch. I was so excited to wear it tomorrow.


From what I've seen there are variations in the bezel action. Mine is tight, almost to the point of a bit hard to turn, while I've heard others describe theirs as quite light. This goes for the back-play and alignment as well. FWIW mine has a slight bit of back-play and is slightly misaligned, both of which is completely normal. What's the return policy on the listing? Morality aside, I personally don't see how you could win if you open a case, given the aforementioned, unless the seller explicitly describes the bezel action as otherwise. That said, I'm sorry to hear it's not to your expectation, I've certainly been there many times with various brands, Seiko included. Do you have a lot of divers in your collection? Do all the others have perfect bezels?


----------



## grandsicko (Jan 12, 2020)

kritameth said:


> From what I've seen there are variations in the bezel action. Mine is tight, almost to the point of a bit hard to turn, while I've heard others describe theirs as quite light. This goes for the back-play and alignment as well. FWIW mine has a slight bit of back-play and is slightly misaligned, both of which is completely normal. What's the return policy on the listing? Morality aside, I personally don't see how you could win if you open a case, given the aforementioned, unless the seller explicitly describes the bezel action as otherwise. That said, I'm sorry to hear it's not to your expectation, I've certainly been there many times with various brands, Seiko included. Do you have a lot of divers in your collection? Do all the others have perfect bezels?


It feels considerably worse than my wife's SKX013, and both of our Marathon GSAR's. The alignment is also worse than these three other watches.

I just reread the description, no mention of the bezel at all. It's pretty short. He does slip in some marketing speak: "this is built alongside Grand Seikos", which I know is true, but this bezel doesn't feel up to the level of what I'd expect having now owned two Grand Seikos.

Aside from the bezel issue, the watch is gorgeous, of course. I just can't imagine this bezel operation is within the acceptable tolerances for this model. Every review I watched mentioned how wonderful the bezel is.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

grandsicko said:


> It feels considerably worse than my wife's SKX013, and both of our Marathon GSAR's. The alignment is also worse than these three other watches.
> 
> I just reread the description, no mention of the bezel at all. It's pretty short. He does slip in some marketing speak: "this is built alongside Grand Seikos", which I know is true, but this bezel doesn't feel up to the level of what I'd expect having now owned two Grand Seikos.
> 
> Aside from the bezel issue, the watch is gorgeous, of course. I just can't imagine this bezel operation is within the acceptable tolerances for this model. Every review I watched mentioned how wonderful the bezel is.


Perhaps other will chime in with a much different stance, but I hope I can part with something that will put your mind at ease, or at least cheer you up, my grand-daddy-diver GS SBGH255 has a bezel action that feels worse than my SKX. It also has tons of back-play, and is misaligned. Still love it to death to this day. ??

Also, if one of the reviews you watched is WatchBox's I would throw that right out the window, TM says every bezel is wonderful.


----------



## grandsicko (Jan 12, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Perhaps other will chime in with a much different stance, but I hope I can part with something that will put your mind at ease, or at least cheer you up, my grand-daddy-diver GS SBGH255 has a bezel action that feels worse than my SKX. It also has tons of back-play, and is misaligned. Still love it to death to this day. ??
> 
> Also, if one of the reviews you watched is WatchBox's I would throw that right out the window, TM says every bezel is wonderful.


Hahaha, hilarious re: Tim Mosso. I love that guy. Yes, and I actually just rewatched his video and the bezel appears to have back-play similar to what I'm experiencing. Maybe it's just that it was so hyped up I thought it was going to be mind-blowing. Perhaps this is how it's supposed to be.

I just put it on my wrist and the bezel feels better. Maybe it was holding it with both hands that it felt too light / loose / cheap.

It's beautiful. I really don't even care if it tells time all that well at this point, I just love how it looks. Fits me perfectly.

Thank you for talking me down off the ledge.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

grandsicko said:


> Hahaha, hilarious re: Tim Mosso. I love that guy. Yes, and I actually just rewatched his video and the bezel appears to have back-play similar to what I'm experiencing. Maybe it's just that it was so hyped up I thought it was going to be mind-blowing. Perhaps this is how it's supposed to be.
> 
> I just put it on my wrist and the bezel feels better. Maybe it was holding it with both hands that it felt too light / loose / cheap.
> 
> ...


I'm just glad I was able to do something remotely productive today. I went through something very similar with the SBGH255, but once it was on wrist I knew all was right. The SLA017 is, IMO, one of the greatest modern releases, I strongly believe it'll continue to soar in value, but I'm preaching to the choir, right? 

And a warmest welcome to the Hotel SLA017. You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave! 
Mine says hi.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I own an SLA017 which was purchased new from an AD when they were released in 2017 (UK)

It was not purchased to sell on or consider making money but because it looked fantastic and to wear though I have not worn it for a few months (too many others and too much going on)

From what I see, auction trolling, and IMHO they will not reach a profit (for those who desire it) for many years. Way into the distant future when there is nothing but electric, driverless, vehicles on our roads....yes, that far.

I have watched, recently, a little used one with all bling go unsold at £3850 (at least £500 over purchase price). It has been relisted a few times but the price does not vary much if at all. Even with the new 62MAS interpretations emanating from Japan at £1K+ more. IIRC the last I saw sold for £2700 ish. That is very good value considering the rising costs of lesser morsels with 6R and 4R movements.


----------



## grandsicko (Jan 12, 2020)

kritameth said:


> I'm just glad I was able to do something remotely productive today. I went through something very similar with the SBGH255, but once it was on wrist I knew all was right. The SLA017 is, IMO, one of the greatest modern releases, I strongly believe it'll continue to soar in value, but I'm preaching to the choir, right?
> 
> And a warmest welcome to the Hotel SLA017. You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave!
> Mine says hi.
> View attachment 15565421


Beautiful shot!

You absolutely did do something productive. I can't thank you enough. I was really devastated that I might have to return this beautiful watch.

When my interest in watches was reignited about a year ago, I discovered the SLA017 and remember thinking I didn't really like the look of dive watches, at all, but that this was one of the best looking watches of any type I'd ever seen.

I'm wearing it today and seeing this thing in natural light is just blowing me away. This is more interesting to look at than both of my Grand Seikos.

Watching Seiko successively release 037 and 043 confirms that this is the right version for me. The color palette is simply perfect. I respect the advancements of the 037 but this grey dial is just incredible.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

grandsicko said:


> Beautiful shot!
> 
> You absolutely did do something productive. I can't thank you enough. I was really devastated that I might have to return this beautiful watch.
> 
> ...


Wow, beautiful!! I agree, I think the 037 and 043 are both really great, but the grey sunburst on the SLA017 is so exquisite it sits alone atop the hill IMO. And if you ever want to switch it up from the factory silicone Waffle I highly recommend WJean's reproductions: Vintage Seiko Rubber Strap Reproductions by WJean. ??


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

^^ That is a great shot ! I had the SLA017 which I bought for a good price on TZ-UK.. Then when I had a house refurb and bought an expensive bicycle I thought somethings got to give and ended up selling some watches including the SLA.. Sold it back on TZUK for just under what I paid for it - and it got snapped up real quickly..
Now that I have recently bought an 037 of the bay I felt good about having a '62MAS' again - but seeing these shots though reminds how nice that grey sunburst is - wish I could own both of them! I bought one of the cheap homages last year - but it's got too much sunburst, a poor crystal and loses two minutes a day! 
The 017's seem to have gone up in price I think, certainly can't pick them up for £2.6k which is what I paid for it in 2018..
My SLA017 bezel was fine, aligned pretty much spot on and I'm pleased to say the 037 has no flaws either.. But it does run about +6 a day..
Just to add - I actually think the bezel action and feel, is better on the SLA033 than either the 017 or 037.. Somehow it just feels better engineered and more solid..


----------



## Hemingway99 (Jan 3, 2016)

kamonjj said:


>


Sharp!


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

What's up everyone? Yesterday I finally got the sibling model to 017 (the SLA043) and Im over the moon with it! Such a nice piece! The only problem I have with it is that it doesn't come with a bracelet. I know some people didn't really like the bracelet on the SLA017 so I thought I'd offer to buy one if someone is willing to let it go! So yeah please PM me if you have one laying around, thanks!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

dan13rla said:


> What's up everyone? Yesterday I finally got the sibling model to 017 (the SLA043) and Im over the moon with it! Such a nice piece! The only problem I have with it is that it doesn't come with a bracelet. I know some people didn't really like the bracelet on the SLA017 so I thought I'd offer to buy one if someone is willing to let it go! So yeah please PM me if you have one laying around, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 15596249


It's stunning! And a great photo! I also suggest checking out WJean's reproduction rubber straps, in case you ever want a non-silicone Waffle.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

kritameth said:


> It's stunning! And a great photo! I also suggest checking out WJean's reproduction rubber straps, in case you ever want a non-silicone Waffle.


Thank you! Will definitely check those out, thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Has there ever been an alternative bracelet found for the SLA017? (NOT STRAIGHT END LINKS)


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

dan13rla said:


> What's up everyone? Yesterday I finally got the sibling model to 017 (the SLA043) and Im over the moon with it! Such a nice piece! The only problem I have with it is that it doesn't come with a bracelet. I know some people didn't really like the bracelet on the SLA017 so I thought I'd offer to buy one if someone is willing to let it go! So yeah please PM me if you have one laying around, thanks!
> 
> View attachment 15596249


It is my understanding that you can still order the SLA017 bracelet from Seiko. My AD is checking for me and should have an answer by Tuesday. I will report back once I get a response.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has there ever been an alternative bracelet found for the SLA017? (NOT STRAIGHT END LINKS)


I don't think there is. I hope at some point Uncle Seiko or a seller like him creates one. I guess there is not enough watches for a customized endlinks and bracelet at this point.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

bigbombula said:


> It is my understanding that you can still order the SLA017 bracelet from Seiko. My AD is checking for me and should have an answer by Tuesday. I will report back once I get a response.


Yeah so I heard. That's good. I sent my AD a message about it and he told me he'd look into it and will come back to me with a price soon.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

dan13rla said:


> Yeah so I heard. That's good. I sent my AD a message about it and he told me he'd look into it and will come back to me with a price soon.


I am still waiting on my AD to get back to me regarding the SLA017 bracelet. He told me he is waiting for the Seiko rep to get back to him. Have you had any luck sourcing one through your AD?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Seiko UK informed me I could not buy the silicone alone from them but if the original failed they would replace it upon return of the original. I assume this also applies to the bracelet. I have since then purchased another silicone separately to keep in the box.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

DonJ53 said:


> Seiko UK informed me I could not buy the silicone alone from them but if the original failed they would replace it upon return of the original. I assume this also applies to the bracelet. I have since then purchased another silicone separately to keep in the box.


Thanks for the info. I hope that is not the case, but I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Seiko UK informed me I could not buy the silicone alone from them but if the original failed they would replace it upon return of the original. I assume this also applies to the bracelet. I have since then purchased another silicone separately to keep in the box.


It's odd each of the ADs is so different. Mine said they could get the original Waffle silicone, but it just has to be ordered.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

kritameth said:


> It's odd each of the ADs is so different. Mine said they could get the original Waffle silicone, but it just has to be ordered.


Do you mind telling me who your AD is?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bigbombula said:


> Do you mind telling me who your AD is?


Royal Jewelers in Andover, MA. They are very good.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

kritameth said:


> Royal Jewelers in Andover, MA. They are very good.


Thanks. I will give them a call.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

bigbombula said:


> Thanks. I will give them a call.


Ask for Bill.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

bigbombula said:


> I am still waiting on my AD to get back to me regarding the SLA017 bracelet. He told me he is waiting for the Seiko rep to get back to him. Have you had any luck sourcing one through your AD?


Yeah I gave my AD a call and he immediately ordered me one. It will take 3-4 weeks for the bracelet to arrive but it is on its way now.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

I had a epiphany today. If anyone who has a positive track record + references and also preferably lives in the EU area wishes to trade his or hers SLA017 to my ever-brilliant SLA043 I would be open to it if the deal is right.  If you got interested please send me a PM and we can talk, thanks!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

She's a keeper for me!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yep, disregard all the lookalikes the 017 will be the collectors choice...IMHO.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> Yep, disregard all the lookalikes the 017 will be the collectors choice...IMHO.


Well yeah that's pretty much given right? 😅 Not everyone is a collector though. Some might want to experience new stuff every now and then.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

That's why I stated 'collectors' choice.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

kritameth said:


> She's a keeper for me!
> View attachment 15619345


As it should be. Grail watch for me. 🙌


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quick question


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick question
> View attachment 15640117


What's the question?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kritameth said:


> What's the question?


Weird that was a question i was going to ask a week ago and then changed my mind. I guess WUS keeps that in a draft form? 
I was going to ask what the going rate for a pre-owned SLA017 was.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Weird that was a question i was going to ask a week ago and then changed my mind. I guess WUS keeps that in a draft form?
> I was going to ask what the going rate for a pre-owned SLA017 was.


Mid-3's to mid-5's depending on the condition I think.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Been a while since i posted


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15706215
> 
> Been a while since i posted


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this, I completely forgot about my bracelet that's never seen action, I will have to actually try it on the watch one of these days, maybe it'll make me fall in love with it even more!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this, I completely forgot about my bracelet that's never seen action, I will have to actually try it on the watch one of these days, maybe it'll make me fall in love with it even more!


I added the MM300 clasp to mine and that made the overall bracelet enjoyment much better for me. Very balanced


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I added the MM300 clasp to mine and that made the overall bracelet enjoyment much better for me. Very balanced


Thanks for the tip! Have/had that clasp on my Tuna and Monster, respectively, and I really dig the adjustment.


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15706215
> 
> Been a while since i posted


The dial color looks great!


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

I had been dying to find an SLA017 and the hunt ended today w/ delivery. Just stunning in person and I think the NATO here just fits it. This one won't be going anywhere that's for sure. IMO, the ultimate Seiko. Oh... and the lume 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

kritameth said:


> Mid-3's to mid-5's depending on the condition I think.


Seems like mid 3's to mid 4's right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

pa1113 said:


> Seems like mid 3's to mid 4's right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOS might be 5's.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pa1113 said:


> Seems like mid 3's to mid 4's right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked the question originally. 
Yeah its not a worry anymore. I decided to sell my Pelagos instead and keep the SLA.


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> I asked the question originally.
> Yeah its not a worry anymore. I decided to sell my Pelagos instead and keep the SLA.


Good move IMO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

pa1113 said:


> I had been dying to find an SLA017 and the hunt ended today w/ delivery. Just stunning in person and I think the NATO here just fits it. This one won't be going anywhere that's for sure. IMO, the ultimate Seiko. Oh... and the lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find! I might have to start looking for one myself


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all, finally got this beauty after 3 years of lusting.


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

Sambation said:


> Hi all, finally got this beauty after 3 years of lusting.
> 
> View attachment 15761806


Congrats man! This is a special watch. Enjoy it and wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Finding myself wearing this much more often than the SLA017 because how light and comfortable it is. I wish Seiko can start to make thinner watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

Added a very nice Seiko deployant clasp today. It looks and feels great!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Would you classify the SLA017 as a luxury watch, given its steep price tag?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Sambation said:


> Hi all, finally got this beauty after 3 years of lusting...


Congrats! 😃👏🍻 Mine's still in rotation & one of my favorites 🤩



Sambation said:


> Would you classify the SLA017 as a luxury watch, given its steep price tag?


Nice pic 
And no, it's still a (most awesome) #ToolWatch. So is my €10K Sea Dweller 🍻


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sambation said:


> Would you classify the SLA017 as a luxury watch, given its steep price tag?
> 
> View attachment 15771432


I guess I have to ask....."does it matter?"

Its a watch that costs $X , do you like it and can you afford it are the only questions that I think are relevant. IMHO

Edit: I see that you bought one. congrats


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Travelller said:


> Congrats! 😃👏🍻 Mine's still in rotation & one of my favorites 🤩
> 
> Nice pic
> And no, it's still a (most awesome) #ToolWatch. So is my €10K Sea Dweller 🍻


Thanks!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I guess I have to ask....."does it matter?"
> 
> Its a watch that costs $X , do you like it and can you afford it are the only questions that I think are relevant. IMHO
> 
> Edit: I see that you bought one. congrats


Thanks!

Yeah, it doesn't matter really - I totally agree. I'm just interested in what people think because it's "Grand Seiko" money and that is considered luxury.

But yeah, what counts is that you (and I) love the watch.


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

Sambation said:


> Would you classify the SLA017 as a luxury watch, given its steep price tag?
> 
> View attachment 15771432


I would not... but as someone else said it really doesn't matter. It's a beautiful design and I'd love it at $500 or $5000. What I like most is that I don't see it as "luxury" so I feel good wearing it most any time with no worries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pa1113 said:


> I would not... but as someone else said it really doesn't matter. It's a beautiful design and I'd love it at $500 or $5000. What I like most is that I don't see it as "luxury" so I feel good wearing it most any time with no worries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wore mine for most of 2017-2018 almost daily. Since then I have a few other pieces that came and went taking wrist time away from it. But since the begining of 2021 its gotten about 1/3 of my wrist time. It's picked up some wear and tear but at this point its part of the watch and story.


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> wore mine for most of 2017-2018 almost daily. Since then I have a few other pieces that came and went taking wrist time away from it. But since the begining of 2021 its gotten about 1/3 of my wrist time. It's picked up some wear and tear but at this point its part of the watch and story.


Man that's it right there. And that's what I love most about this specific watch... it becomes that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Still getting plenty of pleasure from just looking at this watch


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

On a $20 bright green tropic strap. Vintage. Soft rubber. Super nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

I picked up a blue chaffle strap from strapcode. Not a cheap rubber strap but the reviews were great. Excellent quality and same weight and feel as the black OEM. Great quality and supple. Anyway, a worthwhile add if you’re in the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Porteno (Apr 11, 2015)

pa1113 said:


> Added a very nice Seiko deployant clasp today. It looks and feels great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. Where did you source the strap and clasp?


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

Porteno said:


> Sweet. Where did you source the strap and clasp?


I've had it on a few different rubber straps. The OEM and the chaffle - and this one was a Barton silicone. The clasp was an eBay find. There was only one out there NOS at the time. It's an 18mm clasp. Seiko doesn't sell it any longer for some reason. Mine was like $46. I saw one more on eBay currently for $52. Not same seller but seems to be the same clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porteno (Apr 11, 2015)

pa1113 said:


> I've had it on a few different rubber straps. The OEM and the chaffle - and this one was a Barton silicone. The clasp was an eBay find. There was only one out there NOS at the time. It's an 18mm clasp. Seiko doesn't sell it any longer for some reason. Mine was like $46. I saw one more on eBay currently for $52. Not same seller but seems to be the same clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok nice. Thanks!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Love it on the bracelet.


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

Who else has their 017 on today?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15864075


Awesome Watch + Awesome Photography


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh my, knew this was a mistake to check this thread out. Literally drooling over here. Amazing watches and pics!!!


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nicest under $4000 watch on the PLANET


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On Zuludiver sailcloth


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 017 has got to be one of the best Seiko's ever made , in my opinion.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Picked mine up in 2017 (4 years ago!) when lots of folks were complaining about the price. After seeing the 037 and 043, still glad I did.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watch19 said:


> Picked mine up in 2017 (4 years ago!) when lots of folks were complaining about the price. After seeing the 037 and 043, still glad I did.


same here. I almost passed on it then because of price, but am sooooooooo glad that i didnt. The best modern seiko diver.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Watch19 said:


> Picked mine up in 2017 (4 years ago!) when lots of folks were complaining about the price. After seeing the 037 and 043, still glad I did.


Same here and it's not just because of the price leap for the 037 and 043. The 017 is truest to the original 62MAS, isn't that the whole point of a vintage reissue? I wouln't want it with a blue dial or second hand.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Must wear more often


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Giving the 017 some time today,


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Does anyone know what the model # for the bracelet is for the SBDX019/SLA017? Better yet...sell me yours. Please tag or PM if you do. Thanks


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

comstar said:


> Does anyone know what the model # for the bracelet is for the SBDX019/SLA017? Better yet...sell me yours. Please tag or PM if you do. Thanks











Original SBDX039 19mm Bracelet S EIKO SBDX019 SLA017 SLA043 SLA037 Band 8L35-00N | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original SBDX039 19mm Bracelet S EIKO SBDX019 SLA017 SLA043 SLA037 Band 8L35-00N at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Thanks. I have a SLA017 mod and this bracelet is overkill. But i may have to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Original SBDX039 19mm Bracelet S EIKO SBDX019 SLA017 SLA043 SLA037 Band 8L35-00N | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original SBDX039 19mm Bracelet S EIKO SBDX019 SLA017 SLA043 SLA037 Band 8L35-00N at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Does anyone have this bracelet on sla043? Does the price reflect the quality?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

micks_address said:


> Does anyone have this bracelet on sla043? Does the price reflect the quality?


Its the OEM SLA017 bracelet. Its a nice bracelet and works well with the watch. I prefer the feel of my Omega and Tudor bracelets more but since this bracelet is the only one that fits the Seiko, my options are limited.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> Its the OEM SLA017 bracelet. Its a nice bracelet and works well with the watch. I prefer the feel of my Omega and Tudor bracelets more but since this bracelet is the only one that fits the Seiko, my options are limited.


What is the colour match like for the ever brilliant steel in the sla043?


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

For the SLA017 owners; would you say that the new Strapcode "Chaffle" rubber strap is as close a copy to the OEM as there is on the market?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jlatassa said:


> For the SLA017 owners; would you say that the new Strapcode "Chaffle" rubber strap is as close a copy to the OEM as there is on the market?


Havent tried Chaffle but I have an FKM rubber waffle strap from AliExpresss for $8 that is great. Just too bad it doesnt come in 19mm. My experience with FKM is that the quality of the rubber is the same whether you pay $8 or $80 but the hardware may be better or worse dpending on the vendor


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Havent tried Chaffle but I have an FKM rubber waffle strap from AliExpresss for $8 that is great. Just too bad it doesnt come in 19mm. My experience with FKM is that the quality of the rubber is the same whether you pay $8 or $80 but the hardware may be better or worse dpending on the vendor


Thank you sir! Do you have a link to that strap by any chance?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jlatassa said:


> Thank you sir! Do you have a link to that strap by any chance?


I don't think I am allowed to link AliExpress sites....well we used to not be allowed

but if you look up JUELONG Official Store Premium-Grade Tropic Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap, you should be able to find it. There are sveral vendors that sell similar products but Juelong is who I ordered from.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Why wouldn't SEIKO produce this watch as a regular? Literally WHY?? Imagine ROLEX said, 300 years ago, "nah we'll do the submariner 1800 times and that's it". IMAGINE. It's a cash cow!!!!!!!!!!!! This is SEIKO's finest watch and they refuse to produce it???????!!!!!!! Look, I'm not even in the market for one, I'm just upset over their inept business decisions. If I see a guy pocket park a Testarossa, scratching up the rims and crashing into the cars fore and aft, I will cry. Not because it's my car, but because it's an object of art, a world treasure, being destroyed. What SEIKO is doing is no better than ISIS when they blow up priceless art and artifacts and it infuriates me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Is this welcome here?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Why wouldn't SEIKO produce this watch as a regular? Literally WHY?? Imagine ROLEX said, 300 years ago, "nah we'll do the submariner 1800 times and that's it". IMAGINE. It's a cash cow!!!!!!!!!!!! This is SEIKO's finest watch and they refuse to produce it???????!!!!!!! Look, I'm not even in the market for one, I'm just upset over their inept business decisions. If I see a guy pocket park a Testarossa, scratching up the rims and crashing into the cars fore and aft, I will cry. Not because it's my car, but because it's an object of art, a world treasure, being destroyed. What SEIKO is doing is no better than ISIS when they blow up priceless art and artifacts and it infuriates me.


it would be a bit of a diss to those buyers who grabbed thsi watch in part for being a limited edition......at premium prices I might add.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Since when does SEIKO care about such trivialities?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> Since when does SEIKO care about such trivialities?


True they don't care.


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

jlatassa said:


> For the SLA017 owners; would you say that the new Strapcode "Chaffle" rubber strap is as close a copy to the OEM as there is on the market?


Yes for sure. I have both and the Chaffle is very nice and very comparable. I bought the navy blue and it’s a nice change up. Shipping is super quick too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

pa1113 said:


> Yes for sure. I have both and the Chaffle is very nice and very comparable. I bought the navy blue and it’s a nice change up. Shipping is super quick too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found the OEM to be a bit sticky. I love the flexibility of it but the stickiness is less appealing to me. Is the Chaffle the same?


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

I kinda know what you mean about the OEM strap. I’ll check the Chaffle later and let you know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> I found the OEM to be a bit sticky. I love the flexibility of it but the stickiness is less appealing to me. Is the Chaffle the same?


If you like the quality of the SLA017 strap, but don't like the stickiness, go for the SLA043 strap. It is the same strap, but with a matte texture.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mbappe said:


> If you like the quality of the SLA017 strap, but don't like the stickiness, go for the SLA043 strap. It is the same strap, but with a matte texture.


 cool I didnt know that. Thanks!


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Mbappe said:


> If you like the quality of the SLA017 strap, but don't like the stickiness, go for the SLA043 strap. It is the same strap, but with a matte texture.


How or where can you get just the strap? Any online sites? Thanks!


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

Tokyo321 said:


> How or where can you get just the strap? Any online sites? Thanks!


Your best bet is either a Seiko service center or Seiko boutique/AD. Second option would be from ebay.


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

Mbappe said:


> Your best bet is either a Seiko service center or Seiko boutique/AD. Second option would be from ebay.


I know for certain the strap for the SLA017 is discontinued. Not many options for that. Not sure about the 043 strap though as I don’t know that part number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have no issues with the OEM. In fact I bagged another when it appeared on the bay.


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

pa1113 said:


> I know for certain the strap for the SLA017 is discontinued. Not many options for that. Not sure about the 043 strap though as I don’t know that part number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



R02B033J9


----------



## heffercan (Apr 10, 2021)

I’ve been wanting this watch for years, and I finally got one BNIB a few weeks ago. Pretty great watch, IMO. Keeps anywhere from like +3s to +9s per day, more often closer to the former. Really really wish the bracelet wasn’t a POS because I’m such a bracelet guy, but I’ve come around to the rubber lifestyle.

I also own the SLA037, which I got a bit before this one. To be honest, the SLA037 is a better piece overall — Hi-beat, Ever-Brilliant Steel (which I absolutely love), and a significantly nicer strap. In an ideal world, I’d have the SLA017 have the 8L55 with the new steel case.

Having said that, I actually think the SLA017’s normal steel case, though objectively not as “nice” I suppose, helps the watch be more of a daily. I find myself wearing the SLA017 much more than the SLA037 because it’s more casual tool-y. Even the strap is not as sophisticated, which makes it even more of an everyday watch than the SLA037.

I thought maybe it’s the blue color of the SLA037, so I strongly considered getting an SBDX041, but I have a feeling the blingy nature of the new materials actually take away from the overall charm. It’s like I might as well have a Submariner.


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

heffercan said:


> I’ve been wanting this watch for years, and I finally got one BNIB a few weeks ago. Pretty great watch, IMO. Keeps anywhere from like +3s to +9s per day, more often closer to the former. Really really wish the bracelet wasn’t a POS because I’m such a bracelet guy, but I’ve come around to the rubber lifestyle.
> 
> I also own the SLA037, which I got a bit before this one. To be honest, the SLA037 is a better piece overall — Hi-beat, Ever-Brilliant Steel (which I absolutely love), and a significantly nicer strap. In an ideal world, I’d have the SLA017 have the 8L55 with the new steel case.
> 
> ...





heffercan said:


> I’ve been wanting this watch for years, and I finally got one BNIB a few weeks ago. Pretty great watch, IMO. Keeps anywhere from like +3s to +9s per day, more often closer to the former. Really really wish the bracelet wasn’t a POS because I’m such a bracelet guy, but I’ve come around to the rubber lifestyle.
> 
> I also own the SLA037, which I got a bit before this one. To be honest, the SLA037 is a better piece overall — Hi-beat, Ever-Brilliant Steel (which I absolutely love), and a significantly nicer strap. In an ideal world, I’d have the SLA017 have the 8L55 with the new steel case.
> 
> ...


Nice review! Have you ever considered the SLA043? Which strikes a great balance between the SLA017 & 037. The SLA043 has the Ever-bright steel but the case is brushed to cut down on the "bling" & it has a blue dial. The only downside is that shares the 8L35 with the 017. My perfect combo would be the SLA017 with Ever-bright, 8L55 with brushed or blasted case.


----------



## heffercan (Apr 10, 2021)

snash7 said:


> Nice review! Have you ever considered the SLA043? Which strikes a great balance between the SLA017 & 037. The SLA043 has the Ever-bright steel but the case is brushed to cut down on the "bling" & it has a blue dial. The only downside is that shares the 8L35 with the 017. My perfect combo would be the SLA017 with Ever-bright, 8L55 with brushed or blasted case.


The SLA043 strikes me as a much more _fun_ watch. Like once-in-a-blue-moon let’s-have-fun type attitude. Could be wrong as I’ve never seen it in person, but I never really fall in love with those types of watches. Or at the very least, there are other more fun watches in like Omega or something that don’t have as much cool heritage. I do like it though! I think the specs are solid, and the shade of blue probably looks conventionally nicer paired with the black bezel than the SLA037’s blue does, although it isn’t as unique.

BUT… I have actually very seriously considered the very expensive prospect of collecting all four — SLA017, SLA037, SLA043, and SBDX041. And I’m sure Seiko will come out with another 62MAS reissue some time, either for the 60th anniversary or some made up event between now and then lol, so I’d have to essentially be chained to buying every release until I die. Wouldn’t be terrible, but it also might be terrible.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Back on the wrist


----------



## mgshoutman (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello all, in fact I am looking for a SLA017J1. 

As the original strap seems not available anymore, which Seiko OEM strap would be a good alternative?

thanks!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

mgshoutman said:


> Hello all, in fact I am looking for a SLA017J1.
> 
> As the original strap seems not available anymore, which Seiko OEM strap would be a good alternative?
> 
> thanks!


I'm not sure there is another offering readily available from Seiko. The SLA043's may be available but it to was limited.

I can suggest Uncle Seiko or Di-Modell's Wapro for alternatives.


----------



## mgshoutman (Nov 13, 2020)

DonJ53 said:


> I'm not sure there is another offering readily available from Seiko. The SLA043's may be available but it to was limited.
> 
> I can suggest Uncle Seiko or Di-Modell's Wapro for alternatives.


Hi thanks for your suggestion but for the moment I prefer OEM. Also UC is US based so in EU hard to get or I have to import them.

Best


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

You are looking for the watch and which strap, stainless or rubber.


----------



## mgshoutman (Nov 13, 2020)

DonJ53 said:


> You are looking for the watch and which strap, stainless or rubber.


rubber


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

mgshoutman said:


> rubber


An R02B011J9 if it helps.


----------



## mgshoutman (Nov 13, 2020)

DonJ53 said:


> An R02B011J9 if it helps.
> 
> View attachment 16303249


Thank you very much😊


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mgshoutman said:


> Hello all, in fact I am looking for a SLA017J1.
> 
> As the original strap seems not available anymore, which Seiko OEM strap would be a good alternative?
> 
> thanks!











SEIKO - SLA025 / SLA033 PROSPEX LIMITED ED. BLACK RESIN STRAP R02B021J9 -C190FS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO - SLA025 / SLA033 PROSPEX LIMITED ED. BLACK RESIN STRAP R02B021J9 -C190FS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com














SEIKO - SLA043 / SBEX015 - PROSPEX BLACK RESIN STRAP PT# R02B033J9 - C190FS NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO - SLA043 / SBEX015 - PROSPEX BLACK RESIN STRAP PT# R02B033J9 - C190FS NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mgshoutman (Nov 13, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> SEIKO - SLA025 / SLA033 PROSPEX LIMITED ED. BLACK RESIN STRAP R02B021J9 -C190FS | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO - SLA025 / SLA033 PROSPEX LIMITED ED. BLACK RESIN STRAP R02B021J9 -C190FS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Thank you but sendes does not ship to The Netherlands


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mgshoutman said:


> Thank you but sendes does not ship to The Netherlands


 have you tried contacting your regional Seiko offices or AD and asking about the straps part numbers I referenced since the SLA017 strap is out of production? 

Good luck


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> have you tried contacting your regional Seiko offices or AD and asking about the straps part numbers I referenced since the SLA017 strap is out of production?
> 
> Good luck


After I purchased my SLA017 I contacted Seiko UK to enquire about buying a spare rubber and they told me I would have to return the 'damaged' one first. As mine was new I just waited until one appeared somewhere and snapped it up.

So, if anyone has a spare the asking price is their oyster


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

That’s strange, I called Seiko USA (back in 2017) and they told me I can just put in an order for either the strap or bracelet.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16304400
> 
> View attachment 16304401



now i want a willard !


----------



## mgshoutman (Nov 13, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> now i want a willard !


better a SLAA025J1 😇


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mgshoutman said:


> better a SLAA025J1 😇


got that this year.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

keeping this thread alive one picture at a time!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16408225
> 
> 
> keeping this thread alive one picture at a time!


Nice. I still love my SLA017, maybe I will retreive mine from the safe and wear it for special ocassions one day. In the meantime, this pair has been getting more wrist time lately.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Mine is still in rotation , don’t wear it that often only because I have a few more in rotation also. But it’s still a pleasure to wear & always makes me smile to myself whenever I do .


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> Nice. I still love my SLA017, maybe I will retreive mine from the safe and wear it for special ocassions one day. In the meantime, this pair has been getting more wrist time lately.



I had a couple of the 63MAS but struggled with keeping them at the same time as the SLA. The 149 was such a beutiful shade of blue


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

CPRwatch said:


> Mine is still in rotation , don’t wear it that often only because I have a few more in rotation also. But it’s still a pleasure to wear & always makes me smile to myself whenever I do .


I made the decion last year to cull off the competition and just wear the SLA most often. Pelagos. GS Spring Drive Diver. GS 9F diver......those were all casualties in the decsion to keep the SLA getting the most wristtime!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

So I’m actually an sla043 owner but had a bracelet question for all the sla017 owners. So I was able to acquire a sla017 bracelet and though the bracelet fits it’s has a pretty big gap between the lugs and when on wrist the bracelet also doesn’t sit flushed with the case. I know the bracelet isn’t the greatest but just wondering is this common issue? Love the 62mas regardless and actually have it paired with a grand seiko croc strap just wanted to have the bracelet before it was unavailable.


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> I had a couple of the 63MAS but struggled with keeping them at the same time as the SLA. The 149 was such a beutiful shade of blue


I tried to scratch the itch with a SPB143 but the atrocious 6R35 made me want to throw it out the window. Sold it as-is and am waiting for my SLA017 to arrive next week; very eager to join the party, even if I'm 4 years late.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

If I had more time, I'd write some code to analyze the frequency and volume of messages in this thread from beginning to now and make a nice plotted graph. I think it'd be interesting to see initial rush of excitement, honeymoon periods, settling in, plateau, decline, and bottom out. I think we're at the bottom out period now, haha.

Good luck on your next purchase @valuewatchguy and thanks for posting a bunch of photos for people new to the watch such as myself.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

iehrenwald said:


> ...Good luck on your next purchase @valuewatchguy ...


Who appears to have been banned - that's what you get for trying to sell such an awesome watch* 😅😉

_*I don't actually know the real reason..._


----------



## griffon89 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi guys, I’m looking for a rubber strap with end-links for the SLA017. I’ve scowered the internet but to no avail. Anyone else been on the hunt for such a strap and do u have any success?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## fjordseiko (6 mo ago)

Hi
Long time lurker from Norway here. Great community you have here.
The 8Lmas is such a great watch. Fits all occasions.


----------



## mighty elf (6 mo ago)

Super hard to find a mint 017 w reasonable price. Prices now are super high... Hope i can get one soon and be part of this group. I have 043 but hoping to add 017 one day


----------



## mighty elf (6 mo ago)

Finally got one today... Now soul is sound.... Hihi


----------



## mighty elf (6 mo ago)




----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Congrats on the 62mas trio! 👏

I'm curious why you got the same two watches on the left. I would've thought the SLA037 (Hi-beat version) would have made for a better third 62Mas.


----------



## mighty elf (6 mo ago)

Tokyo321 said:


> Congrats on the 62mas trio! 👏
> 
> I'm curious why you got the same two watches on the left. I would've thought the SLA037 (Hi-beat version) would have made for a better third 62Mas.



Hello, might flip the 043 if i get a good deal 037 or beams. Originally, my plan is to keep it NOS as i like it so much. I super like brushed case and blued hands, ita my favorite reissue model...


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

They’re beautiful, no doubt!


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

pinkybrain said:


> The abstract art hoax aside, I'd be careful to call anything objectively better aesthetically. Subjectively, I agree that the SLA is better looking than the modern SubC. Now, if Rolex got back to its roots and reintroduced domed crystals, proportional hands, and thin, tapered lugs that could change my mind. I feel very fortunate to own both the SLA and the last Submariner (by year and model) to be produced with both a plexi crystal and matte dial. My two classic divers and the anchors of my collection. (I need to work on getting some better pictures of these two watches side by side).
> 
> View attachment 12430423


Came here for the SLA017- but daaaamn that Tudor is beautiful


----------



## mighty elf (6 mo ago)




----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Fiinally got my SLA017 yesterday and Im over the moon guys!! All it took was like 5 years of hunting...


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

dan13rla said:


> Fiinally got my SLA017 yesterday and Im over the moon guys!! All it took was like 5 years of hunting...


Congratulations, they're amazing watches. Did you get the full kit? What did you need to bounce out of your collection to fund it, if anything?

I hope you wear it like it should be, instead of locking it up in a box. Yours looks great on wrist! Great photo eye and timing on the splash capture. 

Also, be sure to go back to the beginning of the thread for tons of strap choice inspiration. The bracelet isn't the best - it's meant to be on rubber or single pass NATO, in my opinion.

As of late I've been alternating between my SLA017 (actually a SBDX019 JDM) and my vintage 52KS/56KS collections. Obviously the diver and dress watches need to be treated very differently  Seiko really knocked it put of the park with those designs and movements.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

iehrenwald said:


> Congratulations, they're amazing watches. Did you get the full kit? What did you need to bounce out of your collection to fund it, if anything?
> 
> I hope you wear it like it should be, instead of locking it up in a box. Yours looks great on wrist! Great photo eye and timing on the splash capture.
> 
> ...


When their RRP was considered high but when considering what can be bought for that today....is low.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

iehrenwald said:


> Congratulations, they're amazing watches. Did you get the full kit? What did you need to bounce out of your collection to fund it, if anything?
> 
> I hope you wear it like it should be, instead of locking it up in a box. Yours looks great on wrist! Great photo eye and timing on the splash capture.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! My set was "just" the box and papers etc not the one with the big peli case and the miniature submarine. 

You bet Im gonna load all kinds of memories into this one. I hope to get my PADI open water diving certification at some point and will deffy wear this one on a dive if I do! I don't own a large collection because I like to use and wear all my watches.

Thanks for the strap tip! Im wearing the watch on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap as I write this. I've already ordered few 19mm natos, an Erika's Original MN strap and even a very distressed leather strap from Two Stitch Straps for it. The metal bracelet feels okay so Im gonna use it every now and then but yea I like to change straps so it'll be in the rotation.  There will be a lot more pics of the watch and strap combos on my IG feed in the future -> Desk Diver Danny (@deskdiverdanny) • Instagram photos and videos

Im personally not a huge dress watch guy but an old King Seiko like yours would definitely get some wrist time in my collection also. Looks amazing! I might have to look into those now, ha! 

A couple more pictures:


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

I took my own advice and revisited the beginning of this topic. I stand corrected, do NOT do it! My memory must be going.. the topic is basically 3500 posts of bickering over petty things and anxiety and nonsense. In my head there were a ton more watch+strap combo photos, but thats mostly after page 160 and up, years after the fervor and hype and new-shiny had disappeared and the rest of the world moved on. Well, at least the reading list got narrowed down


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

dan13rla said:


> View attachment 16995455


Where'd you get the 19mm canvas strap?


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Tokyo321 said:


> Where'd you get the 19mm canvas strap?


It's a custom made waterproof "Paratrooper" strap from Diaboliq Straps


----------



## beetle (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi everybody,

I have an SLA037 and just received the SLA017 bracelet, and I'm honestly not very impressed by it - while the links themselves feel good and the bracelet looks cool on the watch, there is a tiny bit of play between the endlinks, and the quality/finishing of the links/clasp is exactly the same as the SPB149 bracelet, except that I paid 500 bucks for this one and the SPB bracelet can be found for 200 bucks...The stamped clasp is really flimsy, rattles around and does not feel like a quality product to be honest.

I've seen you guys sometimes replace it with a MM300 clasp - is there any other alternative for a quality, compact clasp for the SLA017 bracelet? Would an Uncle Seiko clasp fit and be better? Ideally I'd find a nicely finished machined clasp...

Thanks!


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

The bracelet always felt like an afterthought to me. Almost like Seiko said "oh wait, we need to include one, what's in the parts bin?". Mine has never been mated with the watch head; I'm not saying that as some source of value, more almost dissatisfaction similar to yours. These watches really are meant to be on rubber or NATO. Although, it would be interesting if Uncle Seiko made end links for his bracelets to fit this case.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

I am looking for one on my SLA043 (I am selling it, but if I find a 3rd party bracelet I will keep since I am not about to pay $500 for a Seiko bracelet) and hoping there is an aftermarket one that will fit. I actually am OK with the SLA017 bracelet....but not $500 like. I also have the SPB as well and agree that they are just as good. I looked for awhile and found nothing. Even asked Uncle Seiko himslef.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Its still my favourite seiko diver


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Hard to believe I’ve owned this guy for 5 years. 

I could probably get away with the SLA017 Monday through Friday and









on weekends.


----------

